# Post A Picture Of Your Current Job -- Part II



## Leo G

Let it roll.:thumbup:


Here is a link to page one of part I


----------



## BamBamm5144

A roof we started last week that seems to be dragging on. 4 layer tear off.


----------



## schaefercs

Finished last week.


----------



## J L

Finished last Friday.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

*such a*



schaefercs said:


> Finished last week.


The white appliances look wrong against that cabinet stain.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

MALCO.New.York said:


> The white appliances look wrong against that cabinet stain.


yes but you must notice the workmanship and layout design as very good. 
I agree and maybe black fronts would give it a more high quality look like the cabinets. 
If you look at the window in the cabinet you get the idea of the dark against the finished cherry.


----------



## TimelessQuality

schaefercs said:


> Finished last week.


A little different, but nice:thumbsup:

two islands!.... 

Where's the range?


----------



## blackbear

here are links to current job pics in another section.

http://www.contractortalk.com/f30/stain-grade-poplar-den-102311/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f30/master-suite-trim-out-102309/


----------



## schaefercs

the range is on the wall on the right side. didn't get a chance to snap a picture of that. i agree, the white appliances look wrong but the customer already had them and didn't want to purchase new ones just yet. 85k job and she's worried about re-using appliances. range, microwave (in the island) and range hood are stainless. the sink isn't in an island, that's a peninsula. we also built a desk area out of the same cabinets, but didn't get a picture of that either. i'll get better with the pictures.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

schaefercs said:


> the range is on the wall on the right side. didn't get a chance to snap a picture of that. i agree, the white appliances look wrong but the customer already had them and didn't want to purchase new ones just yet. 85k job and she's worried about re-using appliances. range, microwave (in the island) and range hood are stainless. the sink isn't in an island, that's a peninsula. we also built a desk area out of the same cabinets, but didn't get a picture of that either. i'll get better with the pictures.


 schaefercs really nice work. 
I am shocked at the price tag! Did you include the whole structure of the kitchen or just the cabinet/sink fixtures?


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

Helping out a fellow friend in some commercial. Around 1000 ft of blocking installed 16" at a time. Prepping the walls his way, to hang cabinets my way.. :laughing:

The plumbers also have been having fun, that's their pile of crete.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Been doing a small reroof here are some pic of the roof and the view


----------



## BamBamm5144

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Been doing a small reroof here are some pic of the roof and the view


Not to be rude but why aren't those shingles nailed properly and why aren't the rain lines lined up?

http://www.nrca.net/rp/technical/manual/03pdfs/341_342b.pdf


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Do you have to go every 4' on the lines:blink:
I'm helping my friend with this job on his landlords house, I mention the nailing and he seemed insistent on nailing in the tar line:blink: I will remention this morning!

Oh your not being rude:laughing: and I don't care anyway:thumbup:


----------



## Cole

Finished this one up a while ago, but we recently just received some updated photos of the area from the client.

Turned out very nice.


----------



## Hardly Working

Got a call from a previous customer that has a rental. He called me to fix a door in the master bedroom. Turns out somebody ran in to the french doors and busted the bottom latch on the inactive door. Well when I got it off the hinges almost the whole skin was loose. I had to use a few clamps and a bit of glue.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Ridge and hip caps tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Hardly Working said:


> Got a call from a previous customer that has a rental. He called me to fix a door in the master bedroom. Turns out somebody ran in to the french doors and busted the bottom latch on the inactive door. Well when I got it off the hinges almost the whole skin was loose. I had to use a few clamps and a bit of glue.



Standard 6 Panel door = 60 Bucks...


----------



## Hardly Working

MALCO.New.York said:


> Standard 6 Panel door = 60 Bucks...


+mortising in latch bolts+cutting in hinges+spray painting=$200+/-

Saving the customer a few bucks. He's a repeat customer and I'm doing a tile job for him next week. It's more about customer relations/service this time. I'll charge him $80 for 30 minutes worth of work and some glue.


----------



## Hardly Working

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Ridge and hip caps tomorrow:thumbsup:


Not a bad view :thumbup: Oh yeh nice job too :thumbsup:


----------



## Splinter

All glass mosaic. Big fun....


Using the new Laticrete GTA... damned good pookey.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well I'm not roofer but I do what I gotta do to feed my kids:thumbsup:
This ones a rap:thumbup: Maybe not perfect but they're happy:blink:And I'm paid:clap:


----------



## Warren

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well I'm not roofer but I do what I gotta do to feed my kids:thumbsup:
> This ones a rap:thumbup: Maybe not perfect but they're happy:blink:And I'm paid:clap:


Sounds a lot like my song his year. We have done 4 or 5 roofs this year. Probably more than in the last ten years combined.


----------



## Paulie

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well I'm not roofer but I do what I gotta do to feed my kids:thumbsup:
> This ones a rap:thumbup: Maybe not perfect but they're happy:blink:And I'm paid:clap:


Looks good, I didn't know people put on three tabs anymore. Maybe it's because of the snow here but I haven't seen 'em put on for quite awhile, besides I'm no roofer so what do I know. Looks good and congrates on keeping the family fed. :thumbsup:


----------



## BamBamm5144

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well I'm not roofer but I do what I gotta do to feed my kids:thumbsup:
> This ones a rap:thumbup: Maybe not perfect but they're happy:blink:And I'm paid:clap:


No, they don't have to have the rainlines perfect, although it is more common. And about the nails, I am sure they will hold but hey you got paid, they are happy and as long as it doesn't leak, they will continue to be happy :thumbup:



Paulie said:


> Looks good, I didn't know people put on three tabs anymore. Maybe it's because of the snow here but I haven't seen 'em put on for quite awhile, besides I'm no roofer so what do I know. Looks good and congrates on keeping the family fed. :thumbsup:


Mainly because in this region quality-3tabs are only a few dollars a square less then dimensionals.


----------



## Warren

I will pay the difference for the customer to avoid 3 tab if needed.


----------



## SSC

Splinter said:


> All glass mosaic. Big fun....
> 
> 
> Using the new Laticrete GTA... damned good pookey.


i thought the customer wanted it to be installed vertically .:blink:


----------



## Splinter

SSC said:


> i thought the customer wanted it to be installed vertically .:blink:


 You're right! 


Actually, that was the original plan, but she changed it on me.


----------



## Paulie

Warren said:


> I will pay the difference for the customer to avoid 3 tab if needed.


That's exactly what my roofer friends say.


----------



## knucklehead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well I'm not roofer but I do what I gotta do to feed my kids:thumbsup:
> This ones a rap:thumbup: Maybe not perfect but they're happy:blink:And I'm paid:clap:


I hate roofing


----------



## Warren

Paulie said:


> That's exactly what my roofer friends say.


Oh great, now I even sound like a roofer.:sad: Excuse me while I change my profile.


----------



## Leafan

RemodelGA said:


> Finished last Friday.


Looks amazing !


----------



## drachiele

This is a photo of a custom sink we recently built of solid copper.







http://www.rachiele.com


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

One big chunk?


----------



## WildWill

Work on a deck demo and replace and also doing the LP siding remove and replace, will be painting this one too. Got more pic on a cam but this is what was on the phone.



















Gotta get this tub down from there safely...My back was already hurting.










Ah, a ramp and a comealong!










Crappy pic, I'm loven the dump trailer. I giggle like a little kid everytime I dump out another load!


----------



## Tsar

Too busy to take too many photos (no really... its a good thing), but I got a couple of shots waiting for some fascia to be cut the other day.

I keep kicking myself for not taking more. I want something to look back on when I'm old and can't walk anymore. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]


----------



## B.D.R.

That looks like it may be on bear Mountain.
Just drove through there last weekend .
Impressive:thumbup:


----------



## JRSeifert

WildWill - How'd that ramp and come along work? I had horrible visions of that tub getting going a little too fast and hitting those flat beams with a mighty thunk.


----------



## WildWill

JRSeifert said:


> WildWill - How'd that ramp and come along work? I had horrible visions of that tub getting going a little too fast and hitting those flat beams with a mighty thunk.


I had to put massive tension on it and then the guys would get it with the bars a bit to get it to slide. Came right down with no damage other then the fact that it
's a rotting heap of .... stuff. Such a crappy tub, I hate to put it back up there. The guy is a bit short on funds and we're still working on getting him to sign for the paint job. I hate having to put that crappy tub back up there but I'm not saying anything until we bag the paint job.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

drachiele said:


> This is a photo of a custom sink we recently built of solid copper. http://www.rachiele.com


Isn't copper bad to eat off of. It looks great though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Isn't copper bad to eat off of. It looks great though.


No, it is supposed to be good. It is naturally antimicrobial.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

WarnerConstInc. said:


> No, it is supposed to be good. It is naturally antimicrobial.


Ok, good to know. I guess it makes sense since all of our water runs through it.


----------



## chris klee

This is a covered porch we did over the last month. The deck was cut and hand dug for the monolithic slab/ foundation. After we started the cedar work the owner decided to redo the decking. It's going to be Brazilian teak.


----------



## shanekw1

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Isn't copper bad to eat off of. It looks great though.


I don't generally eat out of the sink.:whistling


----------



## [email protected]

We've been working on this shower this past week. We also did the floor. Monday I go back to hang crown and install base and doors.


----------



## [email protected]

These pics may be better. Crappy camera phone.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

shanekw1 said:


> I don't generally eat out of the sink.:whistling


Sure ya don't shane but you soak your dishes in it.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

chris klee said:


> This is a covered porch we did over the last month. The deck was cut and hand dug for the monolithic slab/ foundation. After we started the cedar work the owner decided to redo the decking. It's going to be Brazilian teak.


That's awsome! Fine job. That thing looks expensive.


----------



## tomcatn

This is my 48" stone medallion made from scraps from various high end jobs set on custom massive cedar picnic table that I constructed Lincoln log style so far I got 20 bucks in it but looking for good deal on clear epoxy


----------



## Resta

Small job...


----------



## Resta

...........


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Resta, you rock man, great work as always.


----------



## shanekw1

Kinda hard to tell, but got the soffit and siding done and the fascia painted on this gable











It used to look like this.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

dam chrisklee, that is awesome i wish i had rich people closer, oh wait i already pay too much for taxes maybe i don't hahaha

very cool none the less,


----------



## Leafan

I love seeing such quality work. :rolls eyes: 
Seriously can't believe the **** some people do. 

The pict is the footing of a house I'm doing a bathroom in. They have 2x4s holding up the footing. which of coarse were rotten like crazy. And completely gone in some places. 

Also the form work I did to correct it. Scary part is the rest of the house is still like that. Client doesn't want to spend the money to fix it all right now.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

yea for every one nice job i do i have a 100 crappy ones to do ,,,,,i guess it makes me appreciate it more hahahaha


----------



## Morning Wood

On our way up. Finally sun came out today.


----------



## nailit69

A design/build in the country I just got final inspection on.


----------



## nailit69

A kitchen remodel on Lake Wash.


----------



## nailit69

Doing a very large deck job now... i'll post pics as soon as I can remember to grab my camera


----------



## tileman420

Splinter said:


> All glass mosaic. Big fun....
> 
> Using the new Laticrete GTA... damned good pookey.


Very nice work, u get a good idea by they way they cut the faucet, again looks good


----------



## MALCO.New.York

tomcatn said:


> This is my 48" stone medallion made from scraps from various high end jobs set on custom massive cedar picnic table that I constructed Lincoln log style so far I got 20 bucks in it but looking for good deal on clear epoxy


Clear Epoxy OVER the tiles? Why?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

That's the same star pattern on the picnic table as the foyer floor of the cia building. I think its a conspiracy....


----------



## shanekw1

Almost got this one wrapped up, just the dreaded dormers to do.

before:










now:


----------



## Tajm9

New blinds


----------



## Leo G

Is that what you do blinds, curtains and other ornamental window treatments?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I don't care for roll up blinds but the pattern is not bad:blink: is that a small yellow bird or chick in the bottom right:whistling


----------



## matsh

*some of my work picture for last week.*



















Poring concrete for a workshop on friday. 






















some framing we did last week










And this is for my self, workshop and some storage room for my tools


----------



## Swncinstaller

*The Springs @ Denton NC*

started and finished yesterday sept 20 ,2011


----------



## Leafan

My latest bathroom. Just a quick cheap one here. But I just gutted the clients main bath. Now we get to spend some money.


----------



## SSC

matsh said:


> Poring concrete for a workshop on friday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some framing we did last week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is for my self, workshop and some storage room for my tools


Can you go into some detail on that? looks interesting

what is the red material? did you trim windows out first over tar-paper? Interesting build.


----------



## WildWill

SSC said:


> Can you go into some detail on that? looks interesting
> 
> what is the red material? did you trim windows out first over tar-paper? Interesting build.



I'm gonna take a guess here that red material is some sort of corrugated metal and the "trim" on the windows was just furring as it seems that he furred out the whole wall.

Just guessing though, I too would like to know more about the project.


----------



## matsh

on the black building is it just 11 mm asfalt plates who works as a windbraker. 2"x2" to nail the wood cover to. ( if it's called that in englisk.) and the red building it not metal on the walls but wood there to. and the window trim has not been done yet.

This is how the wall looks up close:














And got on some roof today, the truck came late so didn't get so much done as I hoped. 

The tops og the roof has to be put on later


----------



## Resta

Boring plaster work...to match original...


----------



## Resta

.....


----------



## Resta

And a little one..


----------



## chris klee

Installed the bar I built. The pics are crappy, the lights were not hooked up yet. 
Also covered the walls 5' high with mdf and added ogee trim square and window stool top cap to dress them up a bit. 
Going back to get better pics next week.


----------



## Tajm9

Leo G said:


> Is that what you do blinds, curtains and other ornamental window treatments?


Leo I'm sorry for for the late reply as I'm new on this app but yes that's all what we do blinds and shutters but our specialties is the shutters installation (all kinds) rolling shutters and interior shutters.


----------



## xlspecial

Resta said:


> And a little one..


Resta-Beautiful stuff there. I love the old homes with all the trimmings.

Question-What do you do about the gaps due to a slightly uneven ceiling? Plaster obviously doesn't bend much... 

btw-I've looked at the ruins of detroit website and they show a lot of empty buildings with ornamental stuff like you do stolen from them. Must be a good market for that stuff as it's hard to find today.

Hell, it seems no one does smooth plaster ceilings anymore let alone decorative stuff.

Once again. Nice work!


----------



## astor

xlspecial said:


> Resta-Beautiful stuff there. I love the old homes with all the trimmings.
> 
> Question-What do you do about the gaps due to a slightly uneven ceiling? Plaster obviously doesn't bend much...


Add more plaster? like caulking..just a guess..


----------



## KennMacMoragh

FramingPro said:


> made my own notched 2x4 for the lattice and all. And i was fortunate to get a nice clear sheet of plywood as you can see :thumbup:


Looks cool, better prime and paint it quick though before winter.


----------



## FramingPro

KennMacMoragh said:


> Looks cool, better prime and paint it quick though before winter.


i did, but its looks bad. brown


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Project I'm working on


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Finished up


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Mike's Plumbing said:


> Project I'm working on


Now thats cool!


----------



## loneframer

something about a water source without a drain always scares me inside a house...


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

loneframer said:


> something about a water source without a drain always scares me inside a house...


I agree, it always feels weird when I install these.:laughing:

Mike


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

I actually had a tough time with this one

See the 2x's I mounted the 4x4 on? They were really irregular, enough so that it really bothered me. I ended up taking a hand scraper and flattening it smooth. I then took the 4x4 and ran it through a planer on all 4 sides to true it up square.

When doing a pot filler it's critical it comes out of the wall dead nuts perfect (square etc) because the trim clamps to the nipple and of course anything less is hack job.:laughing:

I'll take some more photos, the house is killer. I plumbed the whole thing.

Mike


----------



## Kent Whitten

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I agree, it always feels weird when I install these.:laughing:
> 
> Mike


Nice to see you showing your face Mike. I see this quite a bit 'round here. Lobstah's ya know. I'm gonna have to show everyone how to cook one and pick it for the meat. So simple. Out of staters always screw it up :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Anybody notice the mistake in the finished photo?

I'll give you a hint. It's an electrical issue.............Think layout


----------



## Kent Whitten

Mike's Plumbing said:


> I then took the 4x4 and ran it through a planer on all 4 sides to true it up square.


Technically, that doesn't make it square. Just a friendly FYI :laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

I suppose I should include this so I don't get accused of being a hack:laughing:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

KentWhitten said:


> Technically, that doesn't make it square. Just a friendly FYI :laughing:


:laughing:

well.......square to the world Kent, square to the world my friend!

Construction is a big giant illusion

Mike


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

KentWhitten said:


> Technically, that doesn't make it square. Just a friendly FYI :laughing:


But if you paint the plainer green it does.


----------



## katoman

Nice clean work Mike. Love the solder joints. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Sombody get rselectric and have him pick out the mistake in poor planning. He will get it if his eyes are working. It's the kind of mistake that once it's discovered it drives you frickin nuts. It's actually pretty obvious.

Mike


----------



## xlspecial

There's an outlet to the left of the range for no apparent reason? (No place to set anything)


----------



## I Mester

maybe my eyes are shot but is the outlet suposed to be down on the right corner?


----------



## WarriorWithWood

it's actually missing an outlet on the right side.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

No, the lighting is messed up. See the dark triangle (shadow) in the photo above the mural?

Easy mistake, It's been fixed though. Click on the photo for a larger image


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

You can't see it in this photo but the outlet in on the left side, so it does have outlets etc.


----------



## I Mester

ahh yes.. i see said the blind man.... as he pissed into the wind!


----------



## Leo G

That was one of the first things I noticed, but you said it was an electrical problem. Not a lighting issue.


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Leo G said:


> That was one of the first things I noticed, but you said it was an electrical problem. Not a lighting issue.


Well, electricians tend to do lighting.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Yes, sure, technically. But normally you don't figure that a shadow is an electrical problem.:laughing:


----------



## TheItalian204

Front...*house is size of Vancouver...*

*Edit(gotta stucco)*


----------



## world llc

I'v been helping out a buddy of mine in Whitehouse station, NJ upfitting a a strip mall spot for his new indoor cycling shop. He put up some sound proofing material over the existing wall and built a second wall in front of it with an air pocket between to stop some of the bass.

It seems like a pretty cool concept... it is a mix between spinning and mtn. biking with the swaying bikes. Only time will tell with a new biz. check it out for yourself http://www.goryde.com

GoRyde Indoor Cycling Studio


----------



## moorewarner

Rot repair and window replacement gig started yesterday.


----------



## MSLiechty

No pictures but an angry email and probably a back charge from the GC We installed the ceiling 2" low above the teller line at a Chase bank apparently the hold 24" up on the soffitt for WC was not clear enough. 

ML


----------



## annstar

These jobs all look great! some of the views from the roofing looks spectacular... just a little perk of the job I guess!


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Today........


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

3 weeks ago........

I took the photo today, I stopped to drop off the bill and asked if I could take a couple photos.


----------



## xlspecial

Oconomowoc? 

Looks sweet!


----------



## rosethornva

xlspecial said:


> Oconomowoc?
> 
> Looks sweet!


Do you live in Oconomowoc? I spent a week there one afternoon...


----------



## BamBamm5144

rosethornva said:


> Do you live in Oconomowoc? I spent a week there one afternoon...


That's unfortunate. 

Actually, it has gotten very nice there in recent years.


----------



## rosethornva

I know we're getting off topic here, but I was *impressed* by Oconomowoc. I loved it there. 

Lookie what I found. http://www.searshomes.org/index.php/2011/09/05/beautiful-sears-homes-in-oconomowoc/


----------



## Mike's Plumbing

Why is that unfortunate? It's one of the best towns in the country. 

Mike


----------



## Cole82

Windows will be put in monday, and boy are there a lot of them.


----------



## xlspecial

rosethornva said:


> Do you live in Oconomowoc? I spent a week there one afternoon...


Nope. I live in Wisconsin Dells. I was just asking if the house was in Oconomowoc as Mike mentioned once he does a fair bit of work there and it has a lot of high dollar homes on the lakes.


----------



## Jason Whipple

A back bar I'm building in Dayton right now.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Looks much better with the finish on.


----------



## Oconomowoc

Every day is different for a plumber.


----------



## I Mester

at least they kept the sink clean, considering the shruberry growing out of the drain.


----------



## shanekw1

This deck is being built mostly for access to the attic, which I will be finishing next.


----------



## Leo G

Surprised they didn't make you finish the attic, going up and down by ladder, day in and day out, only to have them decide at the end of the job that they want stairs there :w00t:


----------



## Chasing Dreams

Leo G said:


> Surprised they didn't make you finish the attic, going up and down by ladder, day in and day out, only to have them decide at the end of the job that they want stairs there :w00t:


That's when you tell your customers..... uheemm....YER FIRED!:laughing:


----------



## olligator

*The ultimate combo - deck, dock, retaining wall, and patio*

Here it is in sunny Plantation, FL

Deck, dock, and retaining wall (Phase 1) - Rebuilding this but putting a retaining wall underneath the whole thing.

















Disclaimer: had to use the original wood piles, which were aligned by a blind person when they were originally driven; the offset makes the girders look out of whack in the pictures.

Phase 2, the patio, is next month









:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Tremley

http://lol.com.pk/2009/02/worst-construction-mistakes/


----------



## shanekw1

Leo G said:


> Surprised they didn't make you finish the attic, going up and down by ladder, day in and day out, only to have them decide at the end of the job that they want stairs there :w00t:


There are stairs inside, but I would have to cut my drywall into 2' pieces to get around the corner in the stairs.


----------



## davitk

Azek rails are the Devil.


----------



## xlspecial

Last couple jobs:

This wall was a beyotch. Couldn't get at it with the mini/hammer so had to cut it.



























The rest went pretty well.









Overloading the truck again. :thumbup:


----------



## Resta

Making the medalions..


----------



## Resta

A bigger one..


----------



## Leo G

Mmmmm Cherry Pie....


----------



## Paulie

Just finished this kitchen. Terrible picture would have more but the battery died.


----------



## loneframer

Resta said:


> Making the medalions..


Resta, you are one guy I would be happy to spend a few Saturdays working with for free.:thumbup:

BTW, are you still working with Vilma?:whistling


----------



## Resta

And panel. No complete photos. Dirty hands and forget later.


----------



## Resta

Lone, she is gone...like many co-workers...


----------



## loneframer

Resta said:


> Lone, she is gone...like many co-workers...


Well, at least you have pics of her.:whistling

I'll still come work with you anyway.:laughing:


----------



## Resta

:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Leafan

Started this one yesterday. Going up second floor addition. Adding a foot to main floor first. Will keep the updates coming. Lol.


----------



## stp57

What is the story on this house? Fire or wind damage? Joists & rafters are all 2x4's?
Steve



Leafan said:


> Started this one yesterday. Going up second floor addition. Adding a foot to main floor first. Will keep the updates coming. Lol.


----------



## Leafan

No damage. Just a second story addition. The home is 120 years old. Exterior is double brick strapped with lath and plasterer. Entire house is being gutted and re worked. Basement has been underpinned already. We have 8'8 ceiling now down there. 9' main floor and 9' second floor. 
So I am adding a layer of block to the main floor before we go up. Big Money on this one. Lol. The house was recently purchased for $738,000. And we have a $400,000 budget for the addition. 

I'm excited to get this one going. *thumbs-up*


----------



## JDavis21835

Little remediation system I am working on. 4 wells. Each well will have an SVE, Soil Vapor Extraction line, 2 inch secondary containment, with a 1/2 inch line inside, and a half inch air line to run the skimmer pump in the well. All the lines are run to a 24x24 building. The building will house a blower for the sve, and air compressor for the air pumps. Out side will be a double containment tank where the product will be collected. 

First set, well drillers, and piping.


----------



## JDavis21835

Now on to the site work, and concrete work.


----------



## JDavis21835

Finally, one of the piping to the well vault, and some of the Ironheads work


----------



## Brendan_Cregg

http://www.contractortalk.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=57690&stc=1&d=1319430069


----------



## MSLiechty

Regular work is slow so poured this colored 12 yarder last week 







ML


----------



## sbcontracting

Leafan said:


> The house was recently purchased for $738,000. And we have a $400,000 budget for the addition.
> 
> I'm excited to get this one going. *thumbs-up*


.. And you sell it for 1.5M. welcome to Toronto! :cursing:


----------



## Leafan

sbcontracting said:


> .. And you sell it for 1.5M. welcome to Toronto! :cursing:


Actually it will be closer to 2M :rollseyes. 

As they say the rich get richer. And the poor get poorer. And guys like us just work our asses off to stay in the middle. Lol


----------



## Solar Control

Finished another motorized shading project at the Greene in Beavercreek, Ohio. The Greene is an outdoor shopping plaza near Dayton, Ohio and is relatively upscale compared to most of the area's shopping destinations.

Scaffolding or an articulated lift wouldn't work on this project so we ended up having to use ladders and planks. The stairways and sharp bends in the hallways made getting the ladders to the location one of the most stressful parts of the job. 

Customers were great and extremely patient. The factory took two weeks longer than normal for production.


----------



## slowsol

Leafan said:


> No damage. Just a second story addition. The home is 120 years old. Exterior is double brick strapped with lath and plasterer. Entire house is being gutted and re worked. Basement has been underpinned already. We have 8'8 ceiling now down there. 9' main floor and 9' second floor.
> So I am adding a layer of block to the main floor before we go up. Big Money on this one. Lol. The house was recently purchased for $738,000. And we have a $400,000 budget for the addition.
> 
> I'm excited to get this one going. *thumbs-up*


Those prices are unbelievable! That's a $130,000 house all day long in my area. 

Looks like a complex job though. Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## J L

slowsol said:


> Those prices are unbelievable! That's a $130,000 house all day long in my area.


It's all about location, location, and location


----------



## Leo G

Because that's what they want :biggrin:

In the same room as the bar. It is the door to the area that is under the stairs that lead upstairs to the main part of the house.

I copied as best I could the 6 panel doors that have in the room. Since the door height is only about 65" (28"w) I decided to only use 4 panels and line them up with the rest of the doors that are in the area.

Made from Poplar and 1 3/8" thick it will have the same hardware on it as the other doors. The decided that it should be an inswing door so the handle doesn't stick out into the hallway. Bad move as far as I am concerned. The storage area under the stairs is small and with the door swinging in it will really limit the potential. Main reason for the area is to access the back of the electronics for the theater. So if that is all they are using it for then is should be OK.

This is the only pic I have right now. After it was taken out of the clamps and with putty on all the joints and various spots such as pinhole knots.

It is currently in the spray room with primer on it along with the jamb/trim. It will have two 3 1/2" hinges on it.










The unit is complete. Just need to pound a few holes in it for the handle and mount it to the wall.










Finished up this project yesterday, went in without a hitch. HO has a problem though. The didn't think far enough ahead with the tile. They didn't put tile in the area of the door opening. They decided to have an in-swing door to keep the door handle out of the hallway so it wouldn't be a snag hazard, good idea - with consequences. The HO did the tiling and has left over pcs, so they will just add to the area under the door.

Here is the inside of the closet, unfinished.









Door view from the bar area 









Door view straight on 









I always always have my router with me in my FatMax case. It always has a straight bit in it. I forgot it. Had to do the mortise cutouts for the strike and striker plate old school with a chisel. Wouldn't have been so bad but the plates had rounded corners for a router, made it a pain.

I put the base moldings on today.


----------



## MSLiechty

Solar Control Do you install mechoshades? we seem to always install these for the drapery vendors. Most projects have motorized shades around the perimeter of the entire floor. 

ML


----------



## shanekw1

Deck mostly done



















Window gone and making the hole for the new door. Cutting stucco with a grinder, my fave.










The master bedroom to be.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman

slowsol said:


> Those prices are unbelievable! That's a $130,000 house all day long in my area.
> 
> Looks like a complex job though. Good luck!:thumbup:


Thats exactly what i thought. I paid $120k for my house and its much bigger and nicer inside. wouldnt say im not in a nice area either. some people got to much money. you could buy a 6000 sqft house on the lake here for that kind of money.


----------



## moorewarner

I paid $24,000 for my fixer-upper, 2 1/2 story all old brick, 11' high ceilings.

And I bought high.


----------



## Solar Control

MSLiechty said:


> Solar Control Do you install mechoshades? we seem to always install these for the drapery vendors. Most projects have motorized shades around the perimeter of the entire floor.
> 
> ML


We do install them. They are still probably the most specified shade in division twelve, though we frequently bid Lutron and Springs shades. 

I'm surprised the drapery vendors aren't installing the shades; are they using your firm as a subcontractor? We've always done it ourselves. We, with assistance from the GC, coordinate the work with the framers if we're using pockets and the EC when the shades are motorized.


----------



## Oconomowoc

pretty cool kitchen


----------



## katoman

Resta, I liked your corner detail better. I don't like the way the new ones touch. JMO


----------



## Resta

Thank you man. I like my corners better too, they are geometrical accurate.


----------



## dprimc

Resta said:


> Thank you man. I like my corners better too, they are geometrical accurate.


Ever feel like some designers want to change things just for the sake of changing them??? (Some designers.)


----------



## Leo G

I had a boss like that. You would bring in a molding arrangement and he would say move this a 1/16th move that an 1/8"

So one time we showed him something and he told us to move it around. We went back into the shop and just chatted for a while and brought the same molding arrangement back out for approval. He liked it the 2nd time even though we did nothing. 

Just wanted to have his input on it I guess. We laughed about that for a while.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Resta said:


> Designer doesn't like my new nice corners....Redid them again...


That was fun to paint


----------



## tgeb

katoman said:


> Resta, I liked your corner detail better. I don't like the way the new ones touch. JMO





Resta said:


> Thank you man. I like my corners better too, they are geometrical accurate.





Leo G said:


> I had a boss like that. You would bring in a molding arrangement and he would say move this a 1/16th move that an 1/8"
> 
> So one time we showed him something and he told us to move it around. We went back into the shop and just chatted for a while and brought the same molding arrangement back out for approval. He liked it the 2nd time even though we did nothing.
> 
> Just wanted to have his input on it I guess. We laughed about that for a while.


The "designers" can charge the clients for all of that...$$$...

Nice work...all you guys!


----------



## Clarke Carpentry

Banquette with storage installed today and coat of primer. Hinged seats and finish coat tomorrow.


----------



## Build Elect

Just a little project I have underway at present. An Architect Designed Cliff Top home at Muriwai, Auckland, New Zealand.


----------



## tkrrox

little project i'm finishing up....
















in with the new...had to remove the old post 14' down and put steel and concrete back
















then framed with treated and tops wrapped...we used mangaris for decking


----------



## Build Elect

Nice job on the deck Tkrrox, well done.


----------



## sbcontracting

What the heck ? That's the nicest treefort I've ever seen! :jester:

Just curious - why a 14' deep post? Really nice deck...


----------



## tkrrox

sbcontracting said:


> What the heck ? That's the nicest treefort I've ever seen! :jester:
> 
> Just curious - why a 14' deep post? Really nice deck...


it was on a hillside...had to hit bedrock...the original was a 16'' diameter wood post that you can see in the picture rotted out...i replaced with a 1/4'' 16'' diameter steel tube and then dropped in my rebar and filled with concrete...it was a PITA to get the rotted beam out all the way to the bottom.

it was a fun project...i need to land some more of these...:thumbup:


----------



## Big Dog Dan

tkrrox
beautifully done
I'd like to land one of those jobs too.
Maybe inland a bit.


----------



## BattleRidge

We are still running the pick up list on this one so theres a few pieces missing but


----------



## BattleRidge

pics


----------



## FramingPro

BattleRidge said:


> pics



that is tittyliscous


----------



## BattleRidge

window detail


----------



## tkrrox

thanks for compliments guys^^^^^^^that project looks bitchen


----------



## BattleRidge

Steel we were doing at the same time


----------



## MSLiechty

BattleRidge said:


> window detail



Keep em coming....


ML


----------



## Leo G

WildWill said:


> Building a wooden Yurt, got the walls up today.


A yurt? What the hell is a yurt. And don't tell me it's what you are building :laughing:


----------



## Paulie

Yurt.

Yeah, I had to look it up too Leo.


----------



## Leo G

I didn't want to look it up. He needs to explain to us what it is in his own words. How dare he utter a new term and not explain what it is :laughing:


----------



## Paulie

Here's the American version of a yurt.


----------



## WildWill

Definition of Yurt = Job to bring in thousands of dollars in the winter months. :thumbup:

The owners found my site on the internet and saw that I do a bunch of different things and felt that I'd be a good fit for such a weird project. The yurt itself is just a kit. The kit includes the walls, rafters, and standing seam roofing. Our end of things is to do the foundo work, build the deck, erect the yurt, finish the inside of the yurt coordinate the electric and plumbing. etc....

The owners were wanting this done on the "green" but I just am not really up to speed on all the green business. I thought it was a fad that would pass.... We're doing the best we can with it.

This is going to be their summer hangout for the next couple years and then they are going to retire there. At that point they are planning on using the Yurt as a library /study and building a 2/bdrm house close by.:clap: 

Sowing the seeds for the years to come.:thumbup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

I know what a yurt is. That's a white-eyes version.


----------



## MSLiechty

Resta said:


> What we have in side of the house….Modern ceiling. That same in the pool house, in the master bedroom, living, dining, dressing….Only different pattern. It’s Matrix G….almost like plaster.


 Resta is it GFRG? 


ML


----------



## Mike-




----------



## Resta

Matrix G is a polymer modified gypsum additive. Originally - duoMatrix-NEO®. Used to make lightweight and strong plaster casting pieces. And you can demold after an hour. It;s not realy GFRG, but very similar.


----------



## atrawlings

WildWill said:


> erect the yurt,


----------



## lightyear

*USSD Karate Studio in Beverly Hills.*

Finished this small commercial 4 weeks ago...another happy customer


----------



## WildWill

Still working on the Yurt.


----------



## Leo G

OK, where'd you get the donut for the center of the yurt roof?

Kit?


----------



## Brutus

Today was a solo mission. More town house stairs. 

Here's a small pic (from my sh**y phone). Along with some tool pr0n for good measure.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> OK, where'd you get the donut for the center of the yurt roof?
> 
> Kit?





WildWill said:


> The owners found my site on the internet and saw that I do a bunch of different things and felt that I'd be a good fit for such a weird project. *The yurt itself is just a kit*. The kit includes the walls, rafters, and standing seam roofing. Our end of things is to do the foundo work, build the deck, erect the yurt, finish the inside of the yurt coordinate the electric and plumbing. etc....



:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Today was a solo mission. More town house stairs.
> 
> Here's a small pic (from my sh**y phone). Along with some tool pr0n for good measure.



block fire walls?
looks pretty cool i want to learn those sometime


----------



## WildWill

Leo G said:


> OK, where'd you get the donut for the center of the yurt roof?
> 
> Kit?


Yea, part of the kit. 4"x14"x16' lam beam rolled up in a donut, it's neat stuff.

I added in another cable in the rafters this morning. It's using that instead of any type in ceiling beams.


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> block fire walls?
> looks pretty cool i want to learn those sometime



I tried to describe it to ya once, but I suck at writing directions.

Yes, block fire walls. I was supposed to start another set in the late afternoon. Just get the lines snapped and such, but the block layers were up on that wall.... so I just did some punch list stuff.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> I tried to describe it to ya once, but I suck at writing directions.
> 
> Yes, block fire walls. I was supposed to start another set in the late afternoon. Just get the lines snapped and such, but the block layers were up on that wall.... so I just did some punch list stuff.


does any framing even touch the wall or just build it like a normal house and seperated by the block?


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> does any framing even touch the wall or just build it like a normal house and seperated by the block?



sometimes.... the block doesnt get stacked plumb it kind leans.... :laughing:

With this place, the units are so small, in the upstairs bathroom, we have to attach 1x4 to the block wall just to have enough space to fit the tub.

They squeeze soo much into those units, it's crazy. The top floor measurements are 21x32 or so. And around 200 studs for the interior framing.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> sometimes.... the block doesnt get stacked plumb it kind leans.... :laughing:
> 
> With this place, the units are so small, in the upstairs bathroom, we have to attach 1x4 to the block wall just to have enough space to fit the tub.
> 
> They squeeze soo much into those units, it's crazy. The top floor measurements are 21x32 or so. And around 200 studs for the interior framing.


my shed is almost as big..


----------



## matsh

The first snow of the year. And me insulating, 14" in the roof and 10" in the walls. Borring...


----------



## shanekw1

matsh said:


> 14" in the roof and *10" in the walls*. Borring...


That is a lot of insulation.


----------



## Tinstaafl

shanekw1 said:


> That is a lot of insulation.


Hey, it's Norway. Where the sheep are frozen. :laughing:


----------



## sbcontracting

matsh said:


> The first snow of the year. And me insulating, 14" in the roof and 10" in the walls. Borring...


Is that a FJORD car driving in the road in your photo? bwahahaha... sorry, culturally insensitive (and bad) joke.


----------



## Leo G

Doing some Radiator covers.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

sbcontracting said:


> Is that a FJORD car driving in the road in your photo? bwahahaha... sorry, culturally insensitive (and bad) joke.


That was a fairly crafty reply!

Took me a minute...


----------



## katoman

I don't have stabilas or a steel stiletto


----------



## Brutus

katoman said:


> I don't have stabilas or a steel stiletto


those are the boss mans stabilas. About 1/3 of the stabilas he has.

And it's a titanium stiletto :whistling: I got two... plus the cats paw.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Kitchen just finished


----------



## J L

Here's a bath remodel we've got going on. We dropped the shower floor down so we could inlay a teak mat which will be flush with the rest of the bathroom floor. Here's the teak mat in production - only lacking the finish.

Bathroom should be wrapped up next week. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

That teak probably costs more than most of the tile. Teak's pricing has gone crazy.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> That teak probably costs more than most of the tile. Teak's pricing has gone crazy.


You're not kidding. We got about 50bf of teak and it was near the price for all of the bathroom tile.

I just may have enough teak "scraps" to build an anchor pulpit for my boat :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

It was in the $30+ bd ft last I looked a few years ago. I just got a flyer that has it listed as 4/4 quartered burma teak $24.50 bd ft --- 500 bd ft minimum


----------



## J L

Woah! I got a steal then at $13/bf. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Yes you did.


----------



## thegreek

Mountain wall completed a bit tricky but very fun.


----------



## sbcontracting

RemodelGA said:


> 50bf of teak


I had to re-read this a couple of times before I stopped seeing "50 lbs of steak"


----------



## Leo G

Hungry?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> sometimes.... the block doesnt get stacked plumb it kind leans.... :laughing:


:laughing:


Brutus said:


> With this place, the units are so small, in the upstairs bathroom, we have to attach 1x4 to the block wall just to have enough space to fit the tub.


Are you using 5' tubs up there:blink:


Brutus said:


> They squeeze soo much into those units, it's crazy. The top floor measurements are 21x32 or so. And around 200 studs for the interior framing.


:laughing: We call em starter homes, bout 1000 sq. feet. The our are usually 20'or22'X38'or40':blink:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :laughing:
> Are you using 5' tubs up there:blink:
> :laughing: We call em starter homes, bout 1000 sq. feet. The our are usually 20'or22'X38'or40':blink:


yup. 5 foot tubs.


----------



## WildWill

Got the roof and skylight in.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Sweet lookin Yurt:thumbsup:


----------



## stp57

Wow, that looks like a painting!
Good work.
Steve




WildWill said:


> Got the roof and skylight in.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

stp57 said:


> Wow, that looks like a painting!
> Good work.
> Steve


Steve:blink: I thought Will built it or Bill:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Steve:blink: I thought Will built it or Bill:blink:


steve is stp's name


----------



## TimelessQuality

thegreek said:


> View attachment 60557
> 
> 
> Mountain wall completed a bit tricky but very fun.



That's pretty cool greek... any in progress pics?


----------



## Reading pa

Fix a broken 3" copper water main


----------



## B.D.R.

Going to try and post a picture of a job I finished on Friday. Started out as16 ft of ugly painted brick with a 2x8 mantle


----------



## Resta

Architect call that thing oculus, I call it barrel. It is in the 5 floor of staircase and on the top there is a glass and will be a fountain on the roof.


----------



## FramingPro

Resta said:


> Architect call that thing oculus, I call it barrel. It is in the 5 floor of staircase and on the top there is a glass and will be a fountain on the roof.


holy that looks so good :thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

That was nice little project. Moving to the thirth floor


----------



## Resta

FramingPro said:


> holy that looks so good :thumbsup:




Everything depends on the painters... They can do my/our job look really great, but can also make a good job look like a crap.


----------



## WNYcarpenter

That's such crap Resta......We can all do that....sleeping......geeses



Joking of course, awesome work as always!


----------



## BattleRidge

Good grief, i wouldn't even know where to start.


----------



## FramingPro

BattleRidge said:


> Good grief, i wouldn't even know where to start.


first step. call Resta :whistling


----------



## GregS

Just finished another large prewire on a custom home. Average size with only 115 wire runs.


----------



## shanekw1

I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.:clap:


----------



## Brendan_Cregg




----------



## Brendan_Cregg




----------



## Brendan_Cregg




----------



## Brendan_Cregg




----------



## Brendan_Cregg

Like us on facebook if you like the pics


----------



## The Golden Rule

2011 Renovation project. This pic is from a couple of months ago but we will be wrapping up the punch list next week


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Custom Cedar Shingle Work...*

[deleted]


----------



## Mike-

RenaissanceR said:


> My most recent project. Clapboard work and custom cedar shingle work on an 1870 Victorian. Previous "hack contractor" removed all the fish scale shingles,threw them in the trash, and clapboarding, leaving bare wood, and "ran away with the money".
> 
> Client hired me to tyvek the place, new clapboards, and custom cut fish scale shingles, as they are a non-standard size. And lots of trim work. More work planned for Spring 2012.
> 
> Well, the scroll saw and custom cutting jig for the new cedar shingles I made got a good "workout".
> 
> JoeF
> 
> http://www.renaissancerestorations.com/portfolio/ebrimhall/ebrimhallshingle.htm


Nice work


----------



## Mike-

That is some beautiful craftsmanship. Wow


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Craftsmanship and Quality*

[deleted]


----------



## Reading pa

Look good


----------



## FramingPro

So today I went to one of Chris Johnsons sites. just 5 minutes from my house :clap::clap::clap:
They poured the ICF walls so today i ran the sill gasket, sill. and bolts.
And then i covered the inside of the footing with hay to keep it from getting too cold.

Sill plates are a really pain to do. Note to self. 5/8" bit for 1/2" hole. Once i realized that it went smoothly.

This is a prefab house, so sills are in the Chris' contract


In the one pic the big white boxy (modern :whistling) house is what this one will look like. Not white but similar design


----------



## Brutus

Why not go bigger, nick? 3/4 or even inch bit. That way you have some room to come and go to your line.

Here's what our day consisted of. Rolling trusses. 3 guys, till about 230.










Picture of that offset gable that I was telling Hugh and CC about on FNC last night.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Why not go bigger, nick? 3/4 or even inch bit. That way you have some room to come and go to your line.
> 
> Here's what our day consisted of. Rolling trusses. 3 guys, till about 230.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Picture of that offset gable that I was telling Hugh and CC about on FNC last night.



3/4 would be awesome. ya your right. i didn't have to redline it today but if i did it would have been a super PITA..

That offset gable was trussed?


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> 3/4 would be awesome. ya your right. i didn't have to redline it today but if i did it would have been a super PITA..
> 
> That offset gable was trussed?



Yup. Split gable truss, obviously. The bigger section was a heavy SOB. But I was on the light end :whistling:


Got some fascia on and some raised heel plywood, as well.


----------



## shanekw1




----------



## Brutus

I know it's small, but it's the first thing steeper than a 6/12 I have ever sheathed.


----------



## Inner10

Retro fit job for a 7.1 HT in the basement...next time I'll check the ceiling for strapping before quoting. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> I know it's small, but it's the first thing steeper than a 6/12 I have ever sheathed.


put the brace on the inside. now you need to remove it to sheath.


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> put the brace on the inside. now you need to remove it to sheath.


I didn't frame the walls. And sometimes, you can only put them on the outside. How the corner is configured or maybe something on the inside that is in the way.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> I didn't frame the walls. And sometimes, you can only put them on the outside. How the corner is configured or maybe something on the inside that is in the way.


never even thought of that :thumbup:


----------



## Cole82

Man I can never take a good interior pic the field of view is never wide enough. That is why I don't post a lot of pics.

A two story addition plus full basement second floor is a clerestory, first floor is kitchen addition plus half bath. Basement is laundry and full bath. Also updated plumbing through out entire house included repouring half the basement floor. Rewired most all the house as well. 480sparky is the electrician on this job. Maybe I will take some more pics tomorrow as the brick work is done and the cedar siding is started. The drywall on the inside is also being finished. All the drywall is tough-rock abuse resistant board. The counter tops will be recycled paper, this will be a first for me. Tile back splashes as well, this is an architects home, so nothing has been easy or simple.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> put the brace on the inside. now you need to remove it to sheath.


Hey Pro, couldn't a guy take off one brace and slam a sheet on the corner, nail it off and then take off the second brace and finish slamming the sheets on and nail it off so fast that it wouldn't move unless a moose ran into it:blink: you have mooses up there right:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey Pro, couldn't a guy take off one brace and slam a sheet on the corner, nail it off and then take off the second brace and finish slamming the sheets on and nail it off so fast that it wouldn't move unless a moose ran into it:blink: you have mooses up there right:whistling


no thats unacceptable :laughing:
I would be worried about it shifting but i doubt it would.


----------



## Leo G

Cole82 said:


> Man I can never take a good interior pic the field of view is never wide enough. That is why I don't post a lot of pics.
> 
> A two story addition plus full basement second floor is a clerestory, first floor is kitchen addition plus half bath. Basement is laundry and full bath. Also updated plumbing through out entire house included repouring half the basement floor. Rewired most all the house as well. 480sparky is the electrician on this job. Maybe I will take some more pics tomorrow as the brick work is done and the cedar siding is started. The drywall on the inside is also being finished. All the drywall is tough-rock abuse resistant board. The counter tops will be recycled paper, this will be a first for me. Tile back splashes as well, this is an architects home, so nothing has been easy or simple.



Get a camera with a dam wide angle lens then. :whistling


----------



## Cole82

Leo G said:


> Get a camera with a dam wide angle lens then. :whistling


Not going to buy one just to post on here. But if you or anyone else wants to take some and post I wouldn't be against it.:whistling

Cole


----------



## Leo G

But you need one. Get it as a Santa gift for yourself.:santa:


----------



## Cole82

Leo G said:


> But you need one. Get it as a Santa gift for yourself.:santa:


:laughing: Need one huh so that means someone actually looks at my work?

Cole


----------



## Leo G

I just like to ***** at the pictures that don't show everything there is to be seen because you are using a normal angle lens :w00t:


----------



## Cole82

Leo G said:


> I just like to ***** at the pictures that don't show everything there is to be seen because you are using a normal angle lens :w00t:


It's ok Leo I'm used to getting bitched at. :laughing:

Cole


----------



## CO762

shanekw1 said:


>


Nice, clean look. Dang that sink is small though.


----------



## Brutus

Inner10 said:


> Retro fit job for a 7.1 HT in the basement...next time I'll check the ceiling for strapping before quoting. :laughing:


Would strapping be bad or good in this situation? There hasn't been one building here we haven't strapped. When I framed off, and hung the doors in my parents basement in Ottawa, the trades were super happy to see strapping. Is it not common there?


----------



## shanekw1

CO762 said:


> Nice, clean look. Dang that sink is small though.


This is a 100% owner supplied material job. Mrs. owner bought an oversized toilet and wanted to make sure there was enough room between the two. 

She also liked that the sink looks like a urinal.:laughing:


----------



## Brutus

shanekw1 said:


> She also liked that the sink looks like a urinal.:laughing:


Husband comes home after a night out at the tavern with the boys.... "when did we get a urinal... oh well..." *zip*

:laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

Brutus said:


> Husband comes home after a night out at the tavern with the boys.... "when did we get a urinal... oh well..." *zip*
> 
> :laughing:


She says "Yea, one night we'll be having a party and some sicko will be hangin' it in there, gross." :laughing:


----------



## Cole82

First coat of mud on everything. Forgot to add earlier we redid all the duct work throughout and the insulation is of 65% recycled material.

Sorry Leo didn't go get a wide angle lens.


----------



## Inner10

> Would strapping be bad or good in this situation? There hasn't been one building here we haven't strapped. When I framed off, and hung the doors in my parents basement in Ottawa, the trades were super happy to see strapping. Is it not common there?


Would have been a dream come true, the area behind the closets is the foundation wall, I had to fish all the wires through the joist cavities, into the bulkhead, across the bulkhead, then over a beam into the laundry room where there was no ceiling. Took longer than expected but didn't have to patch a single hole.


----------



## jmiller

Cole82 said:


> Sorry Leo didn't go get a wide angle lens.


And it's not like you have a semi pro photographer as an electrician or anything :whistling


----------



## J L

Here's the bathroom remodel with the teak shower mat installed


----------



## J L

Duplex to single family home conversion. Just finished today - finally. I forgot to get some finished pictures. This was the first job where I've built all of the kitchen cabinets. :thumbup: We've done lots of smaller built ins and other cabinets but this is our first custom kitchen.


----------



## Inner10

Nice shower, how does Teak hold up after a year or two? Does it look a little scummy?


----------



## J L

Inner10 said:


> Nice shower, how does Teak hold up after a year or two? Does it look a little scummy?


Teak holds up well for marine applications, but this is the first time I've used it for a shower. I think it will do just fine but I'm curious to find out if the soaps/shampoos break down the finish quicker than leaving teak out in the elements (like in a marine application).


----------



## skeens

We just completed this high school running track near Atlanta, GA.


----------



## xlspecial

Some pics from recent projects



















When it needs to be done by the end of the year for the budget, the lights come out.


----------



## skillman

Nice dump truck there. Does it turn on trucks rear end.


----------



## xlspecial

skillman said:


> Nice dump truck there. Does it turn on trucks rear end.


It's called a rotary dump. Dump box is mounted on a turntable. Here's a vid of one in action. Real handy for railroad work.


----------



## skillman

xlspecial said:


> It's called a rotary dump. Dump box is mounted on a turntable. Here's a vid of one in action. Real handy for railroad work.


Nice ...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

Packed it up and dragged it over to the clients house today. Got to the shop at 8 and didn't get on the road until 10:30. All I had to do was put a back on a cabinet and mount the doors. The rest was just loading and travel. Got there and unloaded, then it was noon so we had lunch.

Went in pretty smooth, a few minor adjustments had to be made because I never fit it in the shop. Just trusted my measurements. Most were less than 1/16" adjustments. So all was good.

Here are the pics.







































Here is the backside of the bar, no counters yet.


----------



## skillman

Leo G said:


>


Nice work there Leo G sweet job.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Did you carve those Leo???

Finish looks great.


----------



## Leo G

The only corbels I do are simple stuff of stacked stuff. Anything fancy I just buy. These were a bit pricey, but not to bad $160 ea. Found them in White Oak and they are about 5"w x 7"d x 14"t


----------



## Brutus

that's one nice bar. When does it open!?  :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

About 4 hours ago !!


----------



## My Driveway Dr

Not current, but just completed! Decorative Stamped Asphalt for train station in Kensington, MD



If you want to see all pictures from the job http://on.fb.me/y8uL6M


----------



## Cole82

My Driveway Dr said:


> Not current, but just completed! Decorative Stamped Asphalt for train station in Kensington, MD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you want to see all pictures from the job http://on.fb.me/y8uL6M
> 
> The pictures attached won't show up...any other way to post pictures directly?


You need to host the pics on a hosting site like photobucket. You are linking directly to your facebook account, that won't work.

Cole


----------



## Cole82

52' of window 7' tall

Originally had no windows just metal didn't take a before picture.


----------



## chris klee

A handrail job I did saturday


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

chris klee said:


> A handrail job I did saturday


Looks nice, too bad you can't do anything about the tri-level part of that place.


----------



## chris klee

Some built ins I am working on. I had set the boxes so the mason can but his stone to the face frames. The wall on the left leans out almost 3/4" over 8'

The left cabinet is going to have a flat screen mounted to an actuator that will raise up out of the lower cabinet.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Can you get me some close ups of the tools?:laughing:


----------



## chris klee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Looks nice, too bad you can't do anything about the tri-level part of that place.


Yeah, it's a bi level. Just the front door was at a different level. Other wise not a bad house. 
The old railing ways a crappy metal job.


----------



## chris klee

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Can you get me some close ups of the tools?:laughing:


Lol. A couple guys were helping me and laughed when I said I was going to use the ro90 to scribe. Then it was to the line in about 20 seconds and they were all impressed.

The tools are the ct26, accessory kit, ts55, trion, ro150(not in the pic), ro90, and a sys2 with the insert for the 
Fein multi master


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

thanks guys, i appreciate it, it doesn't look like it will be finished anytime soon. i just got back from the hospital again. looks like my groin is infected now wtf.


----------



## Brutus

So I guess Mrs. Brutus wanted a coat hanger thing for the little entry way of our apartment...... She bought this at Wall Mart.... Not like I couldn't of made it or anything.... :whistling:

So I guess that is my job tomorrow.... along with the new curtain rods she bought.....


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Cheaper to buy than to make!


----------



## Brutus

MALCO.New.York said:


> Cheaper to buy than to make!


true... considering I don't have a router at the moment...... :laughing:

I told her I would make some if she bought me a router... she said sure... then saw prices.... and said no. hahaha.


----------



## Dan_Watson

We have been super busy. Here is one we are almost done. Just the back splash and a few minor details to finish up now.


----------



## chris klee

nice kitchen. can i use a pic to show a friend how nice a painted kitchen can look?


----------



## Dan_Watson

chris klee said:


> nice kitchen. can i use a pic to show a friend how nice a painted kitchen can look?


Absolutely. I have more if you need anything else.


----------



## chris klee

cool, thanks. these will be great. :thumbsup:


----------



## world llc

got me a small shake'r. only got to work on it friday, snowed sat. and rain due for mon. back on it tues!


----------



## Leo G

I hope you aren't putting that straight on tar paper. The shakes need to breath on the underside if you expect them to last the 50 years that you can get out of a proper installation.

You should be using a breather mesh at the least. Proper installation is best done over open slats.


----------



## world llc

thanks for the concerns,

it is very strictly to CSSB guidelines aswell as the breather's

ice and water under, breather, shake, 30# interlay


----------



## Leo G

Ahhhh, there it is. Very well. Carry on :thumbsup::thumbsup:


I did enough cedar roofs in my younger years to know what needs to be done to make a life long roof. And I have seen enough installs failing to know that doing shakes on a base meant for asphalt shingles is only going to rot it from the bottom up in 10 years.


----------



## chris klee

leo the roofer. who woulda thunk.
i always loved cedar shake when its all shiny and new


----------



## Leo G

Asphalt, cedar, slate, EDPM and even a fake recycled tire slate look alike. I wasn't always in the shop ya know. Did my share of framing, flooring, trimming, tiling, demo etc.....


----------



## Resta

Other corner....


----------



## Resta

Making parts and space-ing..


----------



## Resta

There are tree places where I.m not hapy with..but nobody will see from the floors...There 19"


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Beautiful work Resta:thumbsup:


----------



## tgeb

Resta said:


> There are tree places where I.m not hapy with..but nobody will see from the floors...There 19"


Yeah, I noticed those areas too, but you are right, no one else will once everything is finished.....

Just kidding, nice work!

Amazing details that you do with the plaster. I hope you have an apprentice to pass your skills to....


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

tgeb said:


> I hope you have an apprentice to pass your skills to....


DIBS!! :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil

this one was done for family. took out the old gas insert fireplace a while back and then had two built-ins to do. my first two built-ins, learned lots. will go back shortly to finish up the baseboard/shoe molding and a screen for the subwoofer, but this one is 98% done.


----------



## Resta

tgeb said:


> I hope you have an apprentice to pass your skills to....



We are team of two... Working together long enough to know each other's strengths and weaknesses ... so - no helper's and apprentices..


----------



## chris klee

aptpupil said:


> this one was done for family. took out the old gas insert fireplace a while back and then had two built-ins to do. my first two built-ins, learned lots. will go back shortly to finish up the baseboard/shoe molding and a screen for the subwoofer, but this one is 98% done.


if that was your first set of built-ins then your on the right path for sure.
looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## ECSOWNER

I currently have these 3, one of which is just about done.

The few pics I could upload, basement theater and kitchen remodel


----------



## Warren

Just got back yesterday from out third week on this out of town job. This is my
first time working with the zip wall panels, and I gotta say, I like em. Not gonna be able to convince them to use it on the roof though.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

aptpupil said:


> this one was done for family. took out the old gas insert fireplace a while back and then had two built-ins to do. my first two built-ins, learned lots. will go back shortly to finish up the baseboard/shoe molding and a screen for the subwoofer, but this one is 98% done.


Looks nice :thumbsup: The only suggestion I have is to bring the TV screen to the front. Even the angle of your pic cuts off some of the screen. Other than that - very nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks nice :thumbsup: The only suggestion I have is to bring the TV screen to the front. Even the angle of your pic cuts off some of the screen. Other than that - very nice work :thumbsup:


yeah, that was a can of worms. unfortunately that wall is load bearing and both the space over the bookcase and former chimney had headers. wasn't so much a problem over the bookcase, but for the tv area we had to do some structural and patching work.
HO already had the tv (62" lcd for $5k, ) so we did the best we could making space for it. took out the trimmers and installed simpson hardware. also took out the 5/8" drywall and used 1/4" instead. so we went from 4 1/4" (3" for trimmers, 1 1/4" for drywall) of space inside the king studs to only 1/2". a day's worth of work for 3 3/4" of additional opening. it was worth it in the long run, but i probably would have just gotten a smaller tv if it was my house.:laughing:


----------



## jmiller

Resta said:


> We are team of two... Working together long enough to know each other's strengths and weaknesses ... so - no helper's and apprentices..


So can I come mix your mud some day? You realize you're one in a million who can do that stuff, right?


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> Just got back yesterday from out third week on this out of town job. This is my
> first time working with the zip wall panels, and I gotta say, I like em. Not gonna be able to convince them to use it on the roof though.


I like the concept. Lord knows advantech rocks so wall sheathing out of the same stuff makes since. It is hard to get over the fear of not having the house wrap or felt. Does the tape adhere well in cold temps?


----------



## shanekw1

This is still the insurance job,

Found this under the washer where the floor was sagging. 









Reframed with PT, poly down, subfloors on and leveled.









Flooring in.









Bath floor prepped.









Flooring in.









And the best for last. Started removing the cabinets as the wet/rot goes through the entire floor. What is this I see?









Hmmmm, veddy interesting.:blink:


----------



## Brutus

You found a hammer under the washer?!!? :laughing: What luck!


Looks good, bud!


----------



## shanekw1

Brutus said:


> You found a hammer under the washer?!!? :laughing: What luck!
> 
> 
> Looks good, bud!


Hell no! That's old trusty, had that hammer forever now.

I was referring to the lack of framing left.:whistling


----------



## chris klee

A couple built-ins I made all installed. The mason got the stone up on the fireplace and we got the oak beams on the vaulted ceiling done today.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Shane – help me with the construction method used. Are the floor joists just sitting on the ground? In both the laundry pic and where you removed the cabinets – it looks like sleepers on the dirt


----------



## shanekw1

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Shane – help me with the construction method used. Are the floor joists just sitting on the ground? In both the laundry pic and where you removed the cabinets – it looks like sleepers on the dirt


In the laundry room, there is a footing under my hammer that the joists bear on, and dirt on both sides of the footing. Non PT lumber, no VB = bad news under there.

In the kitchen it is all bare dirt from the exterior wall to the front of the cabinets, with wood scabbed in. The dirt is 10" below the top of the slab in the kitchen pic.


----------



## Deckem

Here is a basement I finished,


----------



## world llc

Finished this little garage roof with heavy split's. This cedar roof was located in Lamington, NJ. It was a standard shake install with ice & water base, breather, 30 pound felt interlay, opdyke ridge vent, and my own made 6" shake cap. The PM opted not to have copper drip edge, but it will still get a copper half round gutter.


----------



## MSLiechty

world llc said:


> The PM opted not to have copper drip edge, but it will still get a copper half round gutter.


 Nice work, A copper drip cap would be real nice. Curious what that adds to the cost of the roof?

ML


----------



## world llc

MSLiechty said:


> Nice work, A copper drip cap would be real nice. Curious what that adds to the cost of the roof?
> 
> ML


a sheet of copper, lb of copper roofers, and about an hour on the break... not sure how much the pre-bent ones are.


----------



## Resta

Master bedroom. It was a lot what to do to match all corners, but fruits of labour - nice


----------



## Resta

Few more..


----------



## Resta

Finally window framed...Hand work..


----------



## jps614

hththt


----------



## jps614

sorry f'in up the pics thing again


----------



## jps614

Here they are...bathroom project - shower only, removed whirlpool to install whole wall built in dual sink vanity


----------



## Leafan

jps614 said:


> Here they are...bathroom project - shower only, removed whirlpool to install whole wall built in dual sink vanity


Looks nice. But not a big fan of the small one inch pieces by the jamb. 
But looks great.


----------



## BamBamm5144

My latest roof job.


----------



## jps614

Leafan said:


> Looks nice. But not a big fan of the small one inch pieces by the jamb.
> But looks great.


Yea me either, gc had a tile guy come in to do the mud pan and he actually started the layout in the shower so I got stuck finishing his layout. How would you have eliminated the small pieces and still kept the bricklay pattern?


----------



## FramingPro

jps614 said:


> Yea me either, gc had a tile guy come in to do the mud pan and he actually started the layout in the shower so I got stuck finishing his layout. How would you have eliminated the small pieces and still kept the bricklay pattern?


you would have to cut all the tiles :sad:


----------



## jps614

FramingPro said:


> you would have to cut all the tiles :sad:


Im not saying after he started that way, Im sayin before the walls were laid out...


----------



## Leafan

jps614 said:


> Im not saying after he started that way, Im sayin before the walls were laid out...


Only 2 options to avoid that. 
1 - start your brick pattern with a cut doesn't HAVE to start with full and half tiles. 
2- you could have eliminated the jamb tiles and ran the brick pattern right out to your schluter. 

Just my opinion. 

I guess another way would have been to build out the curb on the inside an extra inch then your jamb tile would have come to the last full tile up the wall. 


But all in all it looks pretty good!


----------



## Randy Bush

BamBamm5144 said:


> My latest roof job.


Hey Bam make sure you tie off on that so OSHA doesn't get you.:thumbsup:


Looking good though.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Randy Bush said:


> Hey Bam make sure you tie off on that so OSHA doesn't get you.:thumbsup:
> 
> Looking good though.


They drove by an saw me in the garage. Fined me for not wearing a hardhat and safety glasses.

It's actually for the home-show I'm doing next week. Just one more piece of copper d - edge and I am done with it.


----------



## Inner10

> My latest roof job.


My doghouse could use a new roof too, seeing as I spend most of my life in one. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Here is a distressed vanity to sort of simulate driftwood in color and wear

Here it is in its raw form. QSWO with a wire brush distressing using a drill.










The stain was weird to say the least. 

You spray it on and it is white.









You rub it into the wood and it turns gray









After it dries it has a very blue tone to it for gray.

Then when you put a clear coat on it it shifts to a green tone.

After it dries it is finally the right color. What a roller coaster.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Whut the heck kind of stain is that? :blink:


----------



## Leo G

My own mixture.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

That vanity is gorgeous! I love that finish!


----------



## Leafan

Leo G said:


> My own mixture.


:thumbs up very nice. I like the look !!


----------



## Tinstaafl

Ah. Haven't tried homebrew in a while. (hic!)


----------



## J L

My current job is to get more jobs. Here's our booth at the north Atlanta home show.


----------



## baronbuildings

*Nice*

Looks great


----------



## Vanman

*job*

A couple o pics of a job i am doing at the moment!:sad:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Vanman said:


> A couple o pics of a job i am doing at the moment!:sad:


Cool looking house! Where is that?


----------



## Vanman

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Cool looking house! Where is that?


Aberdeenshire in Scotland Lad
Fukcer o a place just chasing the joiner about as its 1 o this eco type houses we lots of insulation and its takin weeks


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Vanman said:


> Aberdeenshire in Scotland Lad
> Fukcer o a place just chasing the joiner about as its 1 o this eco type houses we lots of insulation and its takin weeks


:thumbsup:


----------



## BattleRidge

Definitely our biggest one yet, and great weather too! This is day start on Jan 25 and this was taken on Feb 12 I think. The first floor is done all the way around. Very fun.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

BattleRidge said:


> Definitely our biggest one yet, and great weather too! This is day start on Jan 25 and this was taken on Feb 12 I think. The first floor is done all the way around. Very fun.


How many sheets?


----------



## Randy Bush

BattleRidge said:


> Definitely our biggest one yet, and great weather too! This is day start on Jan 25 and this was taken on Feb 12 I think. The first floor is done all the way around. Very fun.


Looks like a nice job to have. Hows thigs in the Bozeman country?


----------



## neill

Leo G said:


> Here is a distressed vanity to sort of simulate driftwood in color and wear
> 
> Here it is in its raw form. QSWO with a wire brush distressing using a drill.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The stain was weird to say the least.
> 
> You spray it on and it is white.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You rub it into the wood and it turns gray
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After it dries it has a very blue tone to it for gray.
> 
> Then when you put a clear coat on it it shifts to a green tone.
> 
> After it dries it is finally the right color. What a roller coaster.


i'm a little late here but how'd you mill or where'd you get the those feet that are integral to the frame?

beautiful work btw.


----------



## Leo G

Osborne Wood Products #5005


----------



## BattleRidge

ohiohomedoctor said:


> How many sheets?


Its 23,000 sq ft of Hardie Plank. Things are pretty good in Bozeman, plenty of work lined up but we have been getting more government and commercial work around the state lately.


----------



## shanekw1

Kitchen floor and toe kick tile in.

Took my first sip of the orange kool aid on this one.


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> Kitchen floor and toe kick tile in.
> 
> Took my first sip of the orange kool aid on this one.


Soooo. How do you like The Ditra?


----------



## shanekw1

MALCO.New.York said:


> Soooo. How do you like The Ditra?


I used ditra xl on this one, to meet up to the hardwood in the living room.

Not too bad to install, but it sure eats a buttload of thinset putting the tile on. :laughing:


----------



## MALCO.New.York

shanekw1 said:


> I used ditra xl on this one, to meet up to the hardwood in the living room.
> 
> Not too bad to install, but it sure eats a buttload of thinset putting the tile on. :laughing:


Pockets!


----------



## Brutus

So yesterday we had a set up steps to put in, 4 front doors, 4 patio doors and a buttload of windows on the townhouse we are working on.

But, really.... who cares. Boss bought a new toy... I got to play


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> So yesterday we had a set up steps to put in, 4 front doors, 4 patio doors and a buttload of windows on the townhouse we are working on.
> 
> But, really.... who cares. Boss bought a new toy... I got to play


aww man those guns bring back memories. i really like them.
my town house days


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Brutus said:


> So yesterday we had a set up steps to put in, 4 front doors, 4 patio doors and a buttload of windows on the townhouse we are working on.
> 
> But, really.... who cares. Boss bought a new toy... I got to play


I have one of those...


I NEVER have or will I ever use it for STRUCTURAL purposes.


----------



## Brutus

MALCO.New.York said:


> I have one of those...
> 
> 
> I NEVER have or will I ever use it for STRUCTURAL purposes.


Why's that, bub?


----------



## Elitedesigns13

McDonalds I just finished in Atlantic beach, NC


----------



## Tinstaafl

A hockey puck? :blink:


----------



## Elitedesigns13

yea thats what i thought too. but there is a pendant light that hangs from the center of it over a table i guess they are just trying to be fancy. everyone is turning to radius walls and round objects nowadays.


----------



## shanekw1

Tile grouted and sealed, cabinets lowered to new location, countertop in.

There is a light at the end of this tunnel.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

shanekw1 said:


> Tile grouted and sealed, cabinets lowered to new location, countertop in.
> 
> There is a light at the end of this tunnel.


Looks good...


----------



## Leo G

Ya, that came out nice.


----------



## fast fred

Got to my new job this week and finally opened the blinds to see where I was.

Beaver Creek anyone? Unfortunatly this job is in the low end neighborhood, houses only run 1-5 million. Across the way is where the real money is, houses run 5-20 million. 

I'll get over it.


----------



## davitk

Walked onto this job, the tub was already in. No worries.


----------



## Resta

Staircase...All profiles will be run by hand on place..Five diferent templates...


----------



## Resta

I find it is hard to do this time....I'm thinking not to do more of it...Leave it for younger...Unfortunately not everyone is willing to to do that..or even learn how...All the ends and mitters need to coplete by hand..


----------



## Blackfly

Resta said:


> I find it is hard to do this time....I'm thinking not to do more of it...Leave it for younger...Unfortunately not everyone is willing to to do that..or even learn how...All the ends and mitters need to coplete by hand..


 Beautiful work. Have you thought about teaching this at a trade school??


----------



## Resta

Blackfly said:


> Beautiful work. Have you thought about teaching this at a trade school??


Thank you.

No, I’m a foreigner, have an accent and don’t speak English properly.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta said:


> No, I’m a foreigner, have an accent and don’t speak English properly.


That goes for most of the people on this forum. :laughing:

Speak with your hands. First show, then slap if they don't get it right. :thumbsup:


----------



## I Mester

your skills can do the talking for you. no reason to be afraid because of an accent. the quality of your work amazes me with every picture you post. keep it goin!


----------



## Resta

Ha, here are some good speakers to be able to be preachers. Just listen and learn...


----------



## shanekw1

Tile backsplash not grouted yet.


----------



## Leo G

Will it hurt your feelings if I tell you those cabinets are thugly.


----------



## shanekw1

I did not make them, so tell away.


----------



## toolfool

Hasn't been a lot of work lately, but I did some door hardware installs. 

Multi-point lockset installed in a 3'6" x 8'0" door, mortised for Jen-Weld adjustable hinges.


----------



## toolfool

And some German-made pocket door privacy mortise locks :


----------



## shelf guy

couple of my most recent:


----------



## I Mester

*one of my latest*

kitchen/ basement job we did recently


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

shelf guy said:


> couple of my most recent:


Did you do the bathroom too? If so Id say your better than the average shelf guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ISM37 said:
 

> kitchen/ basement job we did recently


Looks sweet! Nice clean work. Like the basement picks! :noteworthy:


----------



## I Mester

figured it was about time i started posting some pics of our work. 
was starting to feel left out! lol


----------



## knpc

I haven't posted any pics of our projects yet, so here are some of a detached garage we just finished


----------



## Leo G

That's pretty.


----------



## FramingPro

knpc said:


> I haven't posted any pics of our projects yet, so here are some of a detached garage we just finished


that is a beauty.
reminds me of one the guys did on the first house that i got to frame at.


----------



## shelf guy

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Did you do the bathroom too? If so Id say your better than the average shelf guy. :thumbsup:


Hi, no I should have posted a disclaimer, I was not trying to take credit for the tile work. Just the glass.


----------



## Cole82

Everything pictured, just had one hose bib from the well pump. Now they have hot and cold hose bibs a slop sink and a manifold. This is in a farms pole barn.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Now this is the only way to frame a house. *shakes head* No need to finish the foundation and floor framing first...maybe we will get some of the roof on too. :laughing: Nice view though






















These are 12' 2x6 walls and they only get taller...up to 18' where the decking stops now and 20' for the front porch. 




























All the rim board you see from the section we have the walls up to the right, all the way around to the back will have 6" block laid in front of it to an 1 1/2" below the sub floor. We will then lay a green plate on that...deck over it and place the exterior walls atop that and anchor bolt through both green and white plates. There is still a porch foundation to be laid in front and back of the foundation you see now...all covered by roof....and a three car garage coming off the area we have the walls up already at a 45 degree angle yet to be laid. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Where's that at Yankee, around Ashvill or Graham county maybe:blink: Murphy?


----------



## Yankee Framer

Catawba County, Hickory, NC. That is lake Hickory in the background.


----------



## toolfool

You NC guys do some weird stuff !!


----------



## Yankee Framer

toolfool said:


> You NC guys do some weird stuff !!


I just do what the man that signs my checks tells me to do and I do it to the best of my abilities. You should see what the detail of the corners looks like on the plans. The Architect wants to get spray foam in the corners to help with heat loss so basically he removed all the wood from the corners. LOL Wait I will draw it out quick and post a pic


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yankee Framer said:


> Catawba County, Hickory, NC. That is lake Hickory in the background.


Oh I used to have a place over in Robbinsvill on a lake.


----------



## Tech Dawg

shelf guy said:


> couple of my most recent:


Great Bathrooms:clap::clap: Is that your closet?:whistling:no::shutup:


----------



## Cole82

Yankee Framer said:


> I just do what the man that signs my checks tells me to do and I do it to the best of my abilities. You should see what the detail of the corners looks like on the plans. The Architect wants to get spray foam in the corners to help with heat loss so basically he removed all the wood from the corners. LOL Wait I will draw it out quick and post a pic
> 
> 
> [http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y169/BulletToothTonyTPF/20120225193032.jpg[/IMG]


I thought every body does energy efficient corners? That is extremely common for the last 7-8 years around here.

Cole


----------



## Leo G

Doesn't look to sturdy.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Cole82 said:


> I thought every body does energy efficient corners? That is extremely common for the last 7-8 years around here.
> 
> Cole


First time I have ever done it here.



Leo G said:


> Doesn't look to sturdy.


Yes the GC who is building this house had done a similar thing with the corners of another structure the same architect designed and they are having lots of trouble with sheer rock cracking and the like. He mentioned it to the architect on the job the other day but he seems to think it was not a result of the corners having 0 structure and other things. :blink:


----------



## toolfool

Something confusing about the corbel to the right of the microwave ? It looks like it just got stuck on. Corbels are supposed to at least LOOK like they're supporting something.


----------



## genesiscont

toolfool said:


> Something confusing about the corbel to the right of the microwave ? It looks like it just got stuck on. Corbels are supposed to at least LOOK like they're supporting something.


yeah i can see That but that is what the client wanted and they are always right.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

genesiscont said:


> yeah i can see That but that is what the client wanted and they are always right.


They are not always right, but we do what they want anyways, most of the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## falcon1

Master bath remodel.

Before









After










Before









After


----------



## falcon1

Same customer. Finished attic

Before









After


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Here is a kitchen we I just finished in a new home- It is Crayola colored Red, Black and Yellow with 2 islands (one big and one small) , 3 sinks (2 stainless Farm sinks and one "Kohler River" sink in the island) and 2 professional stoves- I know it is not for everyone but it was a fun one to do-
I will put up a few more of it mostly finished-


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Here are some more of the "Crayola" kitchen.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

2 more - We built the stone hearths as well -


----------



## skillman

Nice job on the kitchen looks different :thumbsup:


----------



## D and D

TWO professional stoves??? They must do a lot of entertaining.


----------



## FramingPro

that color scheme works. it really does :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## I Mester

very nice! I like the yellow. a bit different. nice trim work!


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

I agree that the colors worked well, although I would not want it in my own home. The entire kitchen was like an exercise in design. The HO designed the kitchen and picked its accessories without the help of a professional (besides me..) and nearly drove me crazy. She came there every day and asked a million questions and progress would grind to a halt. 

It was kind of fun, but am glad to be done with it.:clap:


----------



## Resta

Niche from three pieces: cap and two jams.


----------



## Resta

On staircase I have 6 niches.
Do you know why centurys ago niches was build on spiral staircases?


----------



## Leo G

Place to resta you butt :laughing:


----------



## Resta

BINGO!....You get a prize.
On more serious note .. to remove the coffins.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta said:


> On more serious note .. to remove the coffins.


Eh? A coffin wouldn't fit in a niche.

My guess would have been for lighting.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Tinstaafl said:


> Eh? A coffin wouldn't fit in a niche.
> 
> My guess would have been for lighting.


Candles is what I was thinking.


----------



## Leo G

That would hurt, sitting on a candle.....


----------



## Tinstaafl

Jack be nimble...


----------



## Leo G

Hey, you cleared 10K


----------



## Tinstaafl

Just noticed that a day or two ago. Whee.


----------



## Leo G

I just noticed it now. Wheeeee


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Leo G said:


> That would hurt, sitting on a candle.....


Some people are into that stuff...


----------



## Resta

Spiral staircases were narrow, and was impossible to turn coffin around. It was practical aspect on spiral staircases.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Resta said:


> Spiral staircases were narrow, and was impossible to turn coffin around. It was practical aspect on spiral staircases.


How many coffins did they plan to carry up the stairs? Sheesh.


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

sorry but I think they have always just been for decoration..:

http://historymyths.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/myth-58-niches-called-coffin-corners-were-built-into-staircases-to-allow-people-to-carry-a-casket-downstairs-and-turn-the-corner/


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Some people are into that stuff...


Hot Wax :clap:


----------



## Windwash

Leo G said:


> Let it roll.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Here is a link to page one of part I


1880 2nd floor bath/laundry finished this week.


----------



## katoman

Wow, I like that. Good looking work. Cool floor tile. :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

Yup. Very nice work, Windwash. That tile is amazing!


----------



## Windwash

Thanks. My customer picked the tile. 1st time using a tile sub (my knees are loving it:thumbup:, as well as my wallet :no:.). Heres the shampoo niche done with some marble hex the customer had from a previous kitchen remodel.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Windwash said:


> 1880 2nd floor bath/laundry finished this week.


Nice work!


----------



## moorewarner

Some wood restoration/replacement. :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

:whistling


----------



## moorewarner

Don't look at my brick work it's hideous...


----------



## moorewarner

Another sill...


----------



## moorewarner

...:whistling


----------



## moorewarner

... :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

And a couple of basement doors.


----------



## moorewarner

it aint sexy...


----------



## moorewarner

still going...


----------



## moorewarner

and going... no final-final pics (I really need a better camera) but she's wrapped.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Yankee Framer said:


> Now this is the only way to frame a house. *shakes head* No need to finish the foundation and floor framing first...maybe we will get some of the roof on too. :laughing: Nice view though
> 
> These are 12' 2x6 walls and they only get taller...up to 18' where the decking stops now and 20' for the front porch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the rim board you see from the section we have the walls up to the right, all the way around to the back will have 6" block laid in front of it to an 1 1/2" below the sub floor. We will then lay a green plate on that...deck over it and place the exterior walls atop that and anchor bolt through both green and white plates. There is still a porch foundation to be laid in front and back of the foundation you see now...all covered by roof....and a three car garage coming off the area we have the walls up already at a 45 degree angle yet to be laid. :thumbsup:


Finally got the steel so we can finish the floor now. Why they sent steel when we had to pack it out with 2 - 2x12's on both sides and a 2x8 on top is beyond me.


----------



## FramingPro

Yankee Framer said:


> Finally got the steel so we can finish the floor now. Why they sent steel when we had to pack it out with 2 - 2x12's on both sides and a 2x8 on top is beyond me.



those steel beams appear to be flush, without the plate on top you can't put a top mount hanger and without the 2x's on the side you can't full attach your joist hanger


----------



## Yankee Framer

FramingPro said:


> those steel beams appear to be flush, without the plate on top you can't put a top mount hanger and without the 2x's on the side you can't full attach your joist hanger



I know why I had to put the wood on. I just don't know why they couldn't use more LVL's like the rest of the house. Would have been easier. Wood and steal are like water and oil if you ask me. Only extreme agitation makes them work together.


----------



## Leo G

They went a little over kill on the sills :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

this is what mine and Chris Johnsons day looked like. We did some minor plumbing for his friend.then we went downtown to his 4 house job to cut out a trench in the slabs for the elevator pit pump 
We formed up the garage edge slab.
On one lot for whatever reason the PM asked us to put rebar on top of. the radiant in floor heating, the 6x6 wwm and on top of structural q decking on steel beams. This was not a structural slab so why it needed rebar and mesh is beyond me. One or the other...not both.
The places are looking good. Copper half round gutters and cedar shake roof. The spray foam guy made a mess.. to say the least.


----------



## slowsol

Yankee Framer said:


> I know why I had to put the wood on.


:laughing::laughing:I understood you.


----------



## Solid

*Pics of Naval base just completed (Interior Signage)*

Total pf 7135 Sq Ft of wallpaper. With additional signage above 6 feet and entry focal wall using "Interlam" wall systems.


----------



## Leo G

OMG those people don't have heads....:laughing:


----------



## wbr

I'm just a small one man shop,nothing fancy.
Finished this kitchen some weeks ago.
Don't do many kitchens ,not my strong suite.
It's what the people wanted













































Have since started a small store,haven't taken many pics,here's the cash wrap when I started;










They dropped off a Teak root bench and table they wanted refinished to use in the store;


----------



## SSC

wbr said:


> They dropped off a Teak root bench and table they wanted refinished to use in the store;


That bench is sick! How do you refinish that?


----------



## Premier pave

Good job....looks pucka mate!!

http://www.premierpave.co.uk


----------



## Focalpoint

Here's a marble, granite & glass tile shower we're just finishing up.


----------



## wbr

SSC said:


> That bench is sick! How do you refinish that?


Really didn't do much to it,most of the old finish was wore off.
Left most of the weathered edges and stuff.
Sanded the flats and hit the funky parts and edges with a flapper/mop on a drill then wiped on thinned out varnish.


----------



## wbr

Still more to do on the store but got enough done to get them open.
Didn't get a good shot of the cash wrap;



















Sunglasses and stuff,










This shows the wall columns with straight arms and shelf brackets;











Don't have a decent pic of the free standing racks but this gives an idea;



















This area needs more stuff,wall columns,vertical skate racks,shelves,etc.
Plus a desk and work area in the office.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Yankee Framer said:


> Finally got the steel so we can finish the floor now. Why they sent steel when we had to pack it out with 2 - 2x12's on both sides and a 2x8 on top is beyond me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well things are moving along slowly at this job. Should go a bit faster now that we can work on the walls some more.
> 
> While we were waiting for the masons to lay the 6" block infront of the rim board we built the detached garage.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fairly simple roof with no ridge and 4 hips...24'x24' building 6/12 pitch


----------



## Yankee Framer

This is what we were waiting on the masons for...they laid the two rows of 6" block Thur and poured them Fri










Always fun to lay advantech around bolts!










and now we can build the 16' walls and 17' 5" wall, making the 12' walls we had up already look kinda tiny. If that is possible. lol Gonna be all doors and windows between them LVL ( orange) studs. The bigger opening has a triple 16" LVL as the header to the top.


----------



## Resta

Doctor, in this mansion-house bedroom is bulletproof..steel doors, steelwork in the walls, bulletproof windows...and shooting range in the basement...That's a life...


----------



## Tinstaafl

Resta, how do you keep that from sticking to the table?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Pamm.:laughing:


----------



## Resta

Tinstaafl said:


> Resta, how do you keep that from sticking to the table?


Crisco :laughing: all-vegetable shortening.


----------



## Cole82

Two 16 port pex manifolds for a 7k sqf home

Cole


----------



## jmiller

Resta said:


> Doctor, in this mansion-house bedroom is bulletproof..steel doors, steelwork in the walls, bulletproof windows...and shooting range in the basement...That's a life...


But daddy it's me, and there's a burglar out here. 

How do I know it's really you?


----------



## katoman

Ya, people spend untold amounts of money on security systems, which in most cases really won't save them.

Just get a good german sheperd.


----------



## darr1

katoman said:


> Ya, people spend untold amounts of money on security systems, which in most cases really won't save them.
> 
> Just get a good german sheperd.


yes or just a picture of my mother inlaw would do the trick :thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV

A little history- This cabin was originally built sometime in the late 1800's. When the current owner's parents moved onto the farm in 1952, they drug it out of the way with a tractor, down the hill and out into the field. It sat there rotting for 60 years, until last week, when we unstacked the logs, brought them back up the original building site, and rebuilt the cabin. The bottom couple of courses of logs were rotten, so we had to replace with new.


----------



## stp57

Great job! What did they fill the gaps in with years ago & what will you use now?
Steve



TempestV said:


> A little history- This cabin was originally built sometime in the late 1800's. When the current owner's parents moved onto the farm in 1952, they drug it out of the way with a tractor, down the hill and out into the field. It sat there rotting for 60 years, until last week, when we unstacked the logs, brought them back up the original building site, and rebuilt the cabin. The bottom couple of courses of logs were rotten, so we had to replace with new.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Yankee Framer said:


> Finally got the steel so we can finish the floor now. Why they sent steel when we had to pack it out with 2 - 2x12's on both sides and a 2x8 on top is beyond me.



Been a little while since I posted about this job. Been slow going. Finally got the floor done today ( had to wait on the rest of the basement slab to be poured to build one back basement wall) after all the walls you see in the pics ahead where up. lol Should have the the rest of the walls up around this sunken shower tomorrow and sheeted the next day and ready to work on the 2nd floor ceiling by weeks ends. At one point we had a day off cause there was just no framing to do ( waiting on possible window change from double to triple pain which might have changed the company/sizes we had been working off of ( yes window change at this stage) so we stopped with headers and didn't start on sheeting.

I got a chance to help set up for the concrete pour of the rest of the basement ( it was on hold because they were thinking of using Geo Thermal wells) as you will see in one pic. Lets see, the masons were there today laying some of the foundations for the back porch and front porch. Not sure I got a pic of that though. 

Still a three car garage to lay the foundation for that IS attached to the house at a 45 degree angle. and more back porch foundation that goes out at a 45 degree angle about 20' x20' off the ten foot back porch that was laid today all has roof on it. 





























This next pic is the back of the house....no holes in anyone's face yet! 










This helped










The little bit of pre-slab work I helped do


----------



## Yankee Framer

sunken shower, the area we sunk was about 9'x 20', the architect was there today and talked about building all this back up except a 6'-7" x 6'-7" in the corner for the shower. The whole area was dropped because the engineers put the steel beams under point loads from the roof and the rest is history. 



















2nd floor ceiling package. Yes all those green ends are LVL's and there are even more wrapped in the brown plastic there. The longest being 28'x18". More I joists wrapped in white. This is just for over the tall walls, all the 12' walls get 2x8 on them, as well as some of them LVL's.


----------



## FramingPro

Yankee Framer said:


> sunken shower, the area we sunk was about 9'x 20', the architect was there today and talked about building all this back up except a 6'-7" x 6'-7" in the corner for the shower. The whole area was dropped because the engineers put the steel beams under point loads from the roof and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd floor ceiling package. Yes all those green ends are LVL's and there are even more wrapped in the brown plastic there. The longest being 28'x18". More I joists wrapped in white. This is just for over the tall walls, all the 12' walls get 2x8 on them, as well as some of them LVL's.



a 79" sqaure shower??  
thats a ****in carwash


----------



## katoman

Yankee, looking good. A couple of things - 

In the dropped floor bathroom area, if they're going to lay tile on cement in that whole area I'd double those floor joist up.

All that rebar - tennis balls. Safety guy will hang someone for that.


----------



## FramingPro

katoman said:


> Yankee, looking good. A couple of things -
> 
> In the dropped floor bathroom area, if they're going to lay tile on cement in that whole area I'd double those floor joist up.
> 
> All that rebar - tennis balls. Safety guy will hang someone for that.


maybe spacing switched to 12" o.c thats common here. :whistling


----------



## Yankee Framer

katoman said:


> Yankee, looking good. A couple of things -
> 
> In the dropped floor bathroom area, if they're going to lay tile on cement in that whole area I'd double those floor joist up.
> 
> All that rebar - tennis balls. Safety guy will hang someone for that.


They are going with radiant floor heating as well throughout the house. I just went with the plans and what the CG's super ordered as far as lumber to use. I agree it might not be beefy enough. I will gladly recommend beefing it up. It pays the same the second time. :thumbsup:

What's a safety guy? :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy




----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yankee Framer said:


> What's a safety guy? :laughing:


I think he's in Murphy or Robbinsvill:laughing: no stinkin saftey guys:laughing:


----------



## Yankee Framer

FramingPro said:


> a 79" sqaure shower??
> thats a ****in carwash


lol anything smaller would look weird in this master bath with 12' ceilings...house has 7 garages....might be a carwash...:laughing: The tub is sunken too...


----------



## Yankee Framer

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I think he's in Murphy or Robbinsvill:laughing: no stinkin saftey guys:laughing:


I have seen one guy put a hard hat on when he got out of his car in 14 years down here in Hickory. That was after he took pics of us from his car on the roof with no fall protection...:blink: We thought he was a banker taking pics so in some we were waving. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## slowsol

CanningCustom said:


> oops forgot the pics


Is there felt on that roof?


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> oops forgot the pics


why did the roofer start in the middle :blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

slowsol said:


> Is there felt on that roof?


 Nope, over 8/12 they dont use it. ( dont ask me why not )


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> why did the roofer start in the middle :blink:


because they could?


----------



## TheItalian204

thats effed...I thought tar paper always goes down to prevent moisture damage ...regardless of slope.


----------



## CanningCustom

week as building code is to thank for that


----------



## TheItalian204

CanningCustom said:


> week as building code is to thank for that


I think if I built by building code all my stuff would break a year later :blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

i over structure things quite a bit, just because i don't believe what the print calls for is suitable. I am no engineer, but damn come one already.................


----------



## TheItalian204

CanningCustom said:


> i over structure things quite a bit, just because i don't believe what the print calls for is suitable. I am no engineer, but damn come one already.................


You know what makes journeyman better than engineer?

Saved 80000$ and more brains.


----------



## Pro framer

Swedish job site !!


----------



## TimelessQuality

FramingPro said:


> why did the roofer start in the middle :blink:


He's kickin' it old school:thumbsup:

A lot of the old three tab and pattern type shingles were often laid out from center...


I don't think I'd go without paper though...


----------



## Brutus

TimelessQuality said:


> He's kickin' it old school:thumbsup:
> 
> A lot of the old three tab and pattern type shingles were often laid out from center...



It's how I learned to shingle a roof.


----------



## Diamond D.

TimelessQuality said:


> He's kickin' it old school:thumbsup:
> 
> A lot of the old three tab and pattern type shingles were often laid out from center...
> 
> 
> I don't think I'd go without paper though...


That way the edges are even.

That's how I like it.
I don't like it when one side has a full tab and the other side ends up with a two inch piece.

But, that's me, most people never notice, or even care.

It's all in the eye of the beholder.
D.


----------



## TempestV

The mini cabin is done (other than chinking):


----------



## Leo G

Cool.


----------



## Pro framer

TempestV said:


> The mini cabin is done (other than chinking):


Nice


----------



## BamBamm5144

Simple job - before & after


----------



## TheItalian204

I will guess...22 squares?


----------



## BamBamm5144

Roof was 28, siding 19.


----------



## TheItalian204

Very nice work Bamm.


----------



## BamBamm5144

TheItalian204 said:


> Very nice work Bamm.


The guys did it. I just found it (in between CT forum time)


----------



## TheItalian204

BamBamm5144 said:


> The guys did it. I just found it (in between CT forum time)


I lost my usb cord(ordered new one) otherwise I would show some of the jobs guys did, that I found (in between xbox time) :laughing:


----------



## TempestV

So yesterday I was doing finish work, today I find myself doing patch work at a dairy:








They scraped all the muck out for us to work here, but usually it's level with the bottom of the roof. As a result, the cows take to walking on (and falling through) the roof. Solution- cut off the bottom 4' of metal and replace with new, and then build a fence to keep cows from getting to the roof:


----------



## Brutus

BamBamm5144 said:


> Simple job - before & after



What a sweet roof that would be to work on. All we get are 8p or 10p 30 feet up. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

TempestV said:


> So yesterday I was doing finish work, today I find myself doing patch work at a dairy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They scraped all the muck out for us to work here, but usually it's level with the bottom of the roof. As a result, the cows take to walking on (and falling through) the roof. Solution- cut off the bottom 4' of metal and replace with new, and then build a fence to keep cows from getting to the roof:



you should have set up a camera to catch the cows falling through :laughing::laughing:


----------



## TempestV

From what I understand, one of them made it across the full length of the roof and launched off the high side. Now that would be a sight to see... Followed by dealing with the dead cow.


----------



## schaefercs

Last months project. So much slate! Last picture is the slate with enhancer. Curved walls and our first curbless shower. Not quite my taste, but it turned out great


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Very earthy,,I like it


----------



## chris klee

the thin pieces looked like bamboo at first. i want one.


----------



## katoman

I like it. What type of grout did you use?


----------



## wyoming 1

chris klee said:


> the thin pieces looked like bamboo at first. i want one.




I thought the same thing. It looks good!


----------



## wyoming 1

TempestV said:


> So yesterday I was doing finish work, today I find myself doing patch work at a dairy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They scraped all the muck out for us to work here, but usually it's level with the bottom of the roof. As a result, the cows take to walking on (and falling through) the roof. Solution- cut off the bottom 4' of metal and replace with new, and then build a fence to keep cows from getting to the roof:


That's why I love the west. One day ankle deep in cow chit welding on a head catch next day in a million dollar home running 4 stage crown.


----------



## sbcontracting

whoa. That's some bath. Slate in a shower!? Did you seal it? I don't like it too much - but the workmanship looks fandango! Good on you.

M.


----------



## FramingPro

i built this last year on palm sunday with a few other dudes.
It is a baffle for my shooting range.
It is close to 60' long and 16' tall. There is 6x6 posts anchored in concrete. So we screwed 2 layers of 2x6s on 1 side and 1 layer on the other. in between that we placed 1/2" steel plates for bulletproofnes..
Any exposed part has 1/2" steel covering it...
They poured concrete piers in front of the it and i ran 2x8 bracing up.
It was pretty fun, i learned to set up scaffolding on that job.
the one thing i worry about is the PT corroding the steel..


----------



## schaefercs

katoman said:


> I like it. What type of grout did you use?


Tec light pewter. We actually went through about 170 lbs of it. Yes, it was sealed before grouting, again after, and enhanced after. We finally talked them into enhancing the slate after two applications of sealer. The InHance enhancer seals better than any sealer I've ever used. The water literally beads up.


----------



## Yankee Framer

Yankee Framer said:


> Been a little while since I posted about this job. Been slow going. Finally got the floor done today ( had to wait on the rest of the basement slab to be poured to build one back basement wall) after all the walls you see in the pics ahead where up. lol Should have the the rest of the walls up around this sunken shower tomorrow and sheeted the next day and ready to work on the 2nd floor ceiling by weeks ends. At one point we had a day off cause there was just no framing to do ( waiting on possible window change from double to triple pain which might have changed the company/sizes we had been working off of ( yes window change at this stage) so we stopped with headers and didn't start on sheeting.
> 
> I got a chance to help set up for the concrete pour of the rest of the basement ( it was on hold because they were thinking of using Geo Thermal wells) as you will see in one pic. Lets see, the masons were there today laying some of the foundations for the back porch and front porch. Not sure I got a pic of that though.
> 
> Still a three car garage to lay the foundation for that IS attached to the house at a 45 degree angle. and more back porch foundation that goes out at a 45 degree angle about 20' x20' off the ten foot back porch that was laid today all has roof on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This helped
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The little bit of pre-slab work I helped do





Yankee Framer said:


> sunken shower, the area we sunk was about 9'x 20', the architect was there today and talked about building all this back up except a 6'-7" x 6'-7" in the corner for the shower. The whole area was dropped because the engineers put the steel beams under point loads from the roof and the rest is history.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd floor ceiling package. Yes all those green ends are LVL's and there are even more wrapped in the brown plastic there. The longest being 28'x18". More I joists wrapped in white. This is just for over the tall walls, all the 12' walls get 2x8 on them, as well as some of them LVL's.




Ceiling is mostly in place now that this steel is in as well as most of them LVL's in that pile above. 



















We are in a holding pattern until the front and back porches are poured so we can start on the roof as it encompasses all of it. 

Took a quick video cause I didn't have time to snap a bunch of pics I am standing on the steel you see in the two pics up there which is hard to see in the vid....It's a little loud, might wanna tun down your speakers if you watch it.


----------



## Resta

Have 3 half capitals in bad shape...weekend gig...making paterns..


----------



## Resta

One is done.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Excellent! Very nice Resta...I love it!!!....:thumbup:


B,:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

A couple of pictures . first one did not get a signed contract so not sure how that is going to work out( For my daughter Hannah, 12):laughing:

Second couple of a house we have to reside, Will post more on the house later.


----------



## Brutus

Hey guess what I did today?! More stairs!




























My stud cutting station when I got to do a little bit of back framing in the afternoon. Studs leaned on the window sill then pulled in onto the window sill and bench.... off cuts fall in the bin. Easier than picking them up at the end of the day.









(also before I cleaned up from cutting the stringers... ooops)

and this is what the boys had for me to grab studs from... awesome.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Those look like some nice wide stairs:thumbsup: 130 cm??


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Hey guess what I did today?! More stairs!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My stud cutting station when I got to do a little bit of back framing in the afternoon. Studs leaned on the window sill then pulled in onto the window sill and bench.... off cuts fall in the bin. Easier than picking them up at the end of the day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (also before I cleaned up from cutting the stringers... ooops)
> 
> and this is what the boys had for me to grab studs from... awesome.



how do you mark many pieces at once?


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> how do you mark many pieces at once?


There is space on the bench to move the studs to and from. You can mark two at once with a normal speed square.

I crown mark the top layer, then pull all my measurements, square up, cut.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Those look like some nice wide stairs:thumbsup: 130 cm??


We work in inches... but yea... there abouts. 49-3/4" at the bottom.... 46-1/4" on the top 5 treads of the big stringers.

The ones upstairs are like 52". Finish guys are going to hate it hahaha. There is Oak going on these guys.


----------



## dom-mas

metric is usually only on civil jobs. Occasionally commercial and industrial if that's what the Architect used. Oh and all block work in my trade


----------



## TempestV

Moving grain bins- this one is 18' in diameter. 
They have to be broken in half and go on two trailers in order to go under low wires, driven a couple miles down the highway, and then reassembled on the other end. 
I was the front flag car on this drive. 

Bottom of bin (15' to top of load):








Top of bin (17' to top of load):








Reassembled and ready to set in place:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> We work in inches... but yea... there abouts. 49-3/4" at the bottom.... 46-1/4" on the top 5 treads of the big stringers.


Oh OK I though all of Canada was metric, but only sometimes:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh OK I though all of Canada was metric, but only sometimes:thumbsup:


yea. driving is all metric. weight is a mixture, but most measuring is done in imperial. Our national code book, is all in metric, though.


----------



## RCCIdaho

The ol' Husky spittin some chips. Today I worked scribing / cutting a log to cap the purlins in the inside wall. The pocket you see is about 9" deep, that was just the rough cut too, had to get the log close enough to do the final scribe / cut.


----------



## Brutus

That looks soo damn cool. More pics please


----------



## J L

hamburglar said:


> The ol' Husky spittin some chips. Today I worked scribing / cutting a log to cap the purlins in the inside wall. The pocket you see is about 9" deep, that was just the rough cut too, had to get the log close enough to do the final scribe / cut.


Awesome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## RCCIdaho

Brutus said:


> That looks soo damn cool. More pics please


I just started a Google + profile and here is the link to the album I started for this project https://plus.google.com/photos/113341414852320874393/albums/5729552230318355969

I will be uploading more as I get them organized / found. As well as past projects.


----------



## Resta

Have next one..


----------



## Resta

........


----------



## FramingPro

This is the job i did on march break.
I put the mesh up.
Built the doors and im all done.
My god is the mesh a PITA I had to cut 1 1/2" strips of osb to cover the ends then on the doors it was half ply, half mesh so i had to do the same thing. The mesh really meshed me up, pun intended.

This is a dumbwaiter i have been working on at school for the cafeteria. 
I thought we already had enough dumb waiters but i guess not :laughing:
Its made of 3/4" oak melamine. 
Its one of the nicer things i made. instead of veneering the edges i cut 3/8" strips of oak and glued and nailed them on. flawless edges, I put casters on the bottom, that is why there is carriage bolts. 
I will stain it dark and it will look nice,

ill have to find the new pictures. hold on


----------



## madmanski123

Isn't that winder Illegal?


----------



## neill

madmanski123 said:


> Isn't that winder Illegal?


you mean brutus' landing? looks as though it might not be quite to code but it's close. from 9.8.6.3: landing dimensions must be "width of stair or ramp measured at right angle to path of travel." doesn't look dangerous even if it didn't meet those requirements.

edit: i'm reading from the obc. nova scotia might be different.


----------



## Resta

Last one...


----------



## Resta

.........


----------



## katoman

Brutus, another thing is that air has to flow from the bottom of the mansard up throught to the main roof area. Always allow at least 2" free air flow space at the top of the mansard wall.


----------



## FramingPro

katoman said:


> Brutus, another thing is that air has to flow from the bottom of the mansard up throught to the main roof area. Always allow at least 2" free air flow space at the top of the mansard wall.


thats another detail i noted on my town house framing.
On top of the lvl beam for the top of the lower part they extended the rafters up and cut a crows foot in the upper rafters


----------



## dom-mas

CanningCustom said:


> you fail, for not stacking rafter to studs


What about rafters that are 24" on centre


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> What about rafters that are 24" on centre


i think he was just busting his chops.
it isn't uncommon to see studs on 16" centers and trusses on 24" centers so inevitably all trusses except every 3rd one will not land on a stud. The double top plate is used to support the trusses in between studs :thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

katoman said:


> The solution for insulation is to first install your ceiling joists, then put a plate on top, and your rafters on top of that plate.
> 
> Old school framing :thumbsup:


exactly how i do my dual pitch roofs, and i have also done it for insulation purposes as well. Oh yeah sorry Nick i cut my roof today and forgot to take pics .............. was having a bad day


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> exactly how i do my dual pitch roofs, and i have also done it for insulation purposes as well. Oh yeah sorry Nick i cut my roof today and forgot to take pics .............. was having a bad day


what sort of issues did you encounter... if any?
dual pitch.. well on the minor pitch you would have to build it up, but on the major you could just land the rafters right on the plate no?


----------



## kyle_dmr

FramingPro said:


> what sort of issues did you encounter... if any?
> dual pitch.. well on the minor pitch you would have to build it up, but on the major you could just land the rafters right on the plate no?


Depends on the amount of dual your up against.


----------



## Chicken Steve




----------



## coast2coasttint

*Lake house windows*










I recently tinted these windows in Night Scape 35%


----------



## kyle_dmr

Almost ready for some sheeting. Just a bit more porch to frame up and some more DensGlass to put on


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

katoman said:


> Brutus, next time (and in real life) keep the heel of the level cut flush with the interior wall line. That way the ceiling will flush out with the wall.


SO you're talkin about a level cut the same length as the with of the top plate.



dom-mas said:


> What about rafters that are 24" on centre


 Every other one lands on a stud.



FramingPro said:


> i think he was just busting his chops.
> it isn't uncommon to see studs on 16" centers and trusses on 24" centers so inevitably all trusses except every 3rd one will not land on a stud. The double top plate is used to support the trusses in between studs :thumbup:


 We have a lot of strict building that call for truss to foundation hold down every 4' so we must stack them. These buildings have a 150MPH wind rating.


Brutus,, No over hang? And I see the building flares out at the bottom. We have a lot of that kind here in my area the houses are 70 years old and at the time very high end with double wall construction when most all of the other was single wall.


----------



## FramingPro

kyle_dmr said:


> Almost ready for some sheeting. Just a bit more porch to frame up and some more DensGlass to put on


hand cut?
get some close ups of those hips! and ****


----------



## dom-mas

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Every other one lands on a stud.


I was just making a comment to the fellow who said that the framing failed because the rafters don't land above the studs. I'm in complete agreement with whoever said that the double top plate was more than enough to carry the load across 16". I rarely see rafters or trusses that ever land directly above studs. From what i remember a roof is designed to carry a dead load only, 100lbs/sqft, not that much really and I doubt it would ever see that anyway.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> SO you're talkin about a level cut the same length as the with of the top plate.
> 
> Every other one lands on a stud.
> 
> We have a lot of strict building that call for truss to foundation hold down every 4' so we must stack them. These buildings have a 150MPH wind rating.
> 
> 
> Brutus,, No over hang? And I see the building flares out at the bottom. We have a lot of that kind here in my area the houses are 70 years old and at the time very high end with double wall construction when most all of the other was single wall.



This is a 2 foot by 1 foot mock up to show 1st carpentry vocational school students different styles of roofs. Those flair outs are supposed to represent the primary rafters in a mansard roof.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh I see, I had to Google mansford:blink:








The houses in my block are different with a only 2' of the bottom flaring out and straight studs.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh I see, I had to Google mansford:blink:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The houses in my block are different with a only 2' of the bottom flaring out and straight studs.



Yea, that's one way. Since the other group was making the gambrel, we figured we'd make the mansard with the plumb interior studs then attach the curve, as opposed to a primary/secondary rafter. with the little flair out. 

There were 5 or 6 different mansard styles in our course books.


----------



## chris klee

Here is the cosmetology school/ salon tenant fit out i just did. 
8,000 sf of Polished concrete, exposed ceilings, hi-bay lights, ect. They wanted that modern industrial look but also sleek and smooth. 40 stations, 6 hair wash spots, full manicure and pedicure room, massage and hot wax room, 3 +_ 30 seat class rooms and 1 almost 50 seat class room. One corner was the administration offices and computer lab. 
My first bid I said i needed 3 months min to
Build this, but by the time they were ready to start, I had 9 weeks. this past week I put in 83 hours and worked all weekend the past 2 weekends. 
I had my final inspection at 8am this morning and after a few hiccups we passed and the place opened at 9 am. 
I never knew so little a about the business I was building a space for.


----------



## chris klee

And for the electricians out there, we had to completely re-do the service to the transformer. New 600a main distribution panel feed 3 200a panels and each had a sub panel. 246 circuits in this place last time I counted.


----------



## Leo G

Red cabinets. I would cry while painting those.


----------



## chris klee

Leo G said:


> Red cabinets. I would cry while painting those.


Not painted. There all laminated over melamine Pos cabinets. The guy made the fillers separate so install would be easier and they just get glued on with dowels. First set were too narrow. Some of the second set he drilled wrong so i ended up cutting the dowels off and pocket screwing the ones that didn't match. Huge pita. Took me most of Friday to make those work and trim the tops. The archy called me a picky high end cabinet maker that was prejudice against melamine. :lol:


----------



## Leo G

I'm prejudice of melamine. I hate the stuff. Even when it has its place I still hate it.


----------



## Brutus

As some of you may know, I am in school for my apprenticeship right now.

3rd level carpenters apprentice courses at the new Community College across the harbour. Beautiful campus with an awesome shop.

This is what my desk looks like during my of class time. Code book, notes, construction master 5, and various pens/pencils.









Here's todays shop project. A winder landing, not like I haven't done these before... :laughing:










With a little tool p0rn thrown in for DWB and CC. :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

so i went on a trip yesterday to George brown college and then to a condo site..
it was a good day, we did some plumbing, brick layin and surveying at the college. Then we went to the site. It was soo cool.
2 30 stories towers. On 1 there were pouring. we couldn't go up :sad: but i got some pics of the formwork. They jump the flyforms every 3 days which is pretty crazy!!.
It was cool to see the same suite in different stages of construction as we went down the building..steel framing was cool. This is the first LEED certified project in Canada...and they were going on about how green it is and then i asked the guy why not ICF...he told me "the foam is very flammable" :laughing::laughing: i just laughed, Chris is gonna go talk to him though :laughing:
I want to do some commerical work, as much as i want to start my own company i really do want to get to do some big jobs like this.
I learned alot about elevator forming and tower cranes. 
All the pics of the inside got messed up so..
they gave us free lunch and hardhats and i got to mis school so it was a good day!!
After that i was very close to those 4 ICF houses i worked on for chris so i went to get some pics, looking really nice!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been building a little free standing wrap around roof for a trim contractor, lots of big beam and 6x6 post. The back beam is 6x14" and the front is 6x8" and this is for 2x6 rafters at a 12' span:blink: with 5/8 ply and j-panel on top:whistling


----------



## chris klee

Cool field trip Nick. I liked going to other sites when I was in school too. If you keep that passion for construction that you have now you will go far.


----------



## FramingPro

so this is my model church i have been building at school.
I poured my columns no problem, if you refer to the Interest in forming thread you will see that i had 20" tall columns in the centre, i knew i would have an issue with them...so i got rid of them and formed and poured 1 right in the centre.. And then with foam core i built my walls and roof. I just wanted to build something out of concrete...if i didn't i would have done some intricate timberframed building..
I need to add a few more doors here and there but this is essentially the look of the building, i intentionally angled the sides of the roof, and on the flat section i will put a "green roof"


----------



## MasterBuilt

*Finally Done*

We have been on this house remodel for 6 months, and have done everything twice. They decided to bring in a designer in month three and you all know what happened from there. They paid for all the changes of course but I sure am glad were done


----------



## aptpupil

been working on this one for a little while for my most difficult customer to date - my girlfriend. :laughing:
i wanted paint grade since this is only the third built in i've done, but she won and we went with stain grade cherry. the top is sapele and chechen with a few coats of tung oil.
definitely learned a lot on this one.


----------



## chris klee

i am pretty sure my 3rd built-in wasnt anywhere that nice. i remember using more putty than i care to admit.


----------



## aptpupil

chris klee said:


> i am pretty sure my 3rd built-in wasnt anywhere that nice. i remember using more putty than i care to admit.


thanks. i did use liquid hide glue and sanding dust for some of the gaps on the countertop, but the rest was pretty tight.
i need to get a lot better about the planning and design stage because a lot of little things came up during the building that slowed it all down. i kept having to solve problems that were caused by improper planning and knowledge of existing conditions (not being square, true, level, plumb).


----------



## MALCO.New.York

Preparation is what it is all about... 

Ask a Painter!


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

So true I'm on my 3rd different paint job on my van

It isn't so easy to have to start over lol

I'll get her one way or another


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

MasterBuilt said:


> We have been on this house remodel for 6 months, and have done everything twice. They decided to bring in a designer in month three and you all know what happened from there. They paid for all the changes of course but I sure am glad were done
> 
> View attachment 72646
> 
> 
> View attachment 72647
> 
> 
> View attachment 72648


Nice Lenny :thumbsup: Mitered granite?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

aptpupil said:


> been working on this one for a little while for my most difficult customer to date - my girlfriend. :laughing:
> i wanted paint grade since this is only the third built in i've done, but she won and we went with stain grade cherry. the top is sapele and chechen with a few coats of tung oil.
> definitely learned a lot on this one.


Looks real good :thumbsup: Lets talk about wires, grommets and wire chases though :jester:


----------



## chris klee

Made this yesterday and installed today. Had to scribe to the stone. 
The architect spec'd rift sawn red oak. Wasn't Quick to get. 
Cove/ crown was re-used from another project the customer did. Environmentally friendly.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Gonna start demolition in a few weeks on this 2600 SF condo complete renovation (demo'ing to a shell). I'll be doing demo, metal framing & drywall, insulation, windows and sliders, wood flooring, trim, cabinet install, and part time supervision for a design-build GC. It's a turn-key project. Really excited to do this job because it's 150 feet from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## ROVACON

chris klee said:


> Made this yesterday and installed today. Had to scribe to the stone.
> The architect spec'd rift sawn red oak. Wasn't Quick to get.
> Cove/ crown was re-used from another project the customer did. Environmentally friendly.


Looks nice Chris. Who did you order the wood from?


----------



## Warren

Few new pics from our garage/porch project.


----------



## Warren

Two more. We should be done in a couple more weeks. Lots of cedar posts and beams to go on the gable end.


----------



## MasterBuilt

> Nice Lenny Mitered granite?


Yes all mitred edges, and we had consecutive slabs so they were able to bookmatch almost every change of plane.


----------



## chris klee

ROVACON said:


> Looks nice Chris. Who did you order the wood from?


Keith over at Brandywine balustrades ordered it from a mill that he deals with. It was only 20 bf and most places wanted between 200 and 250 bf as a min qty for an order. 
I should get a couple of Keith's pics up on here. Some of the hand carved stuff he has done is ridiculous.


----------



## aptpupil

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks real good :thumbsup: Lets talk about wires, grommets and wire chases though :jester:


:laughing:
yeah, not the greatest picture to represent myself in that regard. trust me, though, those will all be gone eventually. the cat5 on the floor will be going under the house and the ones feeding the tv are going through the wall where i wired a new double gang outlet and wire chase for a wall mount tv. that tv in the picture is like 8 years old and a new one is on its way in a couple weeks. no way was i putting any grommets in the countertop. the speakers are fed by terminals on the left and right of the alcove.


----------



## Cole82

Hardwood flooring in Cedar Rapids Iowa. We tied in an addition into the existing house then sanded, stained, and coated with water based finish.


----------



## dom-mas

^^seamless^^


----------



## Brutus

Given 6 tiles, a 2'x2-8" piece of 3/4" OSB.... todays shop project :laughing:

We were told any pattern we wanted, as long as it was even. This is what I chose. Grout to come on Monday morning.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Brutus said:


> Given 6 tiles, a 2'x2-8" piece of 3/4" OSB.... todays shop project :laughing:


What's the deflection rating on that structure? :jester:


----------



## Brutus

Tinstaafl said:


> What's the deflection rating on that structure? :jester:


Hold on... let me get out my 2000 page code book that I have to carry EVERY FREAKIN' DAY to class and find out... :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

:laughing:


----------



## darr1

Cole82 said:


> Hardwood flooring in Cedar Rapids Iowa. We tied in an addition into the existing house then sanded, stained, and coated with water based finish.


have not sanded a floor in a long time , its one thing i dont miss :laughing::laughing: , by the way it looks well


----------



## Brutus

Only had an hour and a half of shop today. We made our own crown moulding out of some pine boards... not the prettiest in the world... but it works. It's small, only 2" total...

1x6/1x8 sent through the router table










We were able to get two pieces out of one.









Then ripped down into individual pieces.
Add the bevels and done.










Install on Monday.


----------



## Leo G

Standard 2 5/8" crown. Ogee/cove

But smaller :shifty:


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

It's custom.. more $$$


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Uh-O Brutus going into trim now:thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Uh-O Brutus going into trim now:thumbup:


eff that. I dont think I can trim. I suck if it aint big wood....:shifty:



:laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> eff that. I dont think I can trim. I suck if it aint big wood....:shifty:
> :laughing:


Looks like I'll be doing some production cabinets and trim soon:clap:
Just finished up some big wood but forgot the camera, I think the cab. will be there and I'll bring the camera.


----------



## schaefercs

Too white and sterile for my liking, but the homeowners are thrilled


----------



## FramingPro

this is gonna be my biggest roofing job.
the guy built the garage and found out about me the day after he finished framing :laughing: 
so i am gonna roof it. He put ice and water shield on top. its a 4p
I am going to start and finish the top part on wednesday after my exam 
800 square feet in total.
its a 20x24 garage..
that steep part is gonna be interesting but i have wednesday thursday and friday...ill start early and work late, whatever it takes.
GAF elk architectural shingles.
my first archi job... but i can't imagine them being much different then 3 tabs, other then there is really no vertical line pattern.
supposed to be 44 degrees..when i drain the compressor theres gonna be a litre and half of water :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro what kind of detail do you use at the transition point where that 2/12 hits the 12/12 and do they let you use shingles on that 2/12 part:blink: not over here:no: must be 3 1/2" /12 or more.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

One more thing:blink: doesn't that gable end need a 2x6 running around the edge for the siding to go under or butt to:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I just finished this one up with a production trim and finish guy last week, it's a lani roof and 2 gazebos the lani roof is a 1.25/12= 6°


----------



## dom-mas

I'm pretty sure they're saying use a full shingle, then cut off 6", then 11" then 17". Of course the cut would be at the eave end (is that the rake? I've done a few dozen roofs but never learned any of the proper names). I've used the notches in the shingles to figure my bond, but I'm noi professional roofer that's for sure.


----------



## Diamond D.

FramingPro said:


> i started at 11 today after my math exam...schools done.
> 1 more year :clap:
> *got both sides on top done in under 6 hours, 4 sqaures. not bad.
> i like archis, there easy to keep aligned horizontally and if you are off vertically no body will notice.
> *gonna go back tonite and paper the steep parts so i can just bang bang shingles tomorrow.
> it was a hot one, i think it got up to 44 degrees, so hot that my shoes melted, the soles are seperate from the bottom now
> GAF elk lifetime shingle.
> 1 question. It says 6" then 11" then 17" cut off
> is that measure from the rake, and you put the cut end at the rake or on the field end?
> i just cut it off the rake and put the cut end out, hook blades make it real easy. stairstepping is so amazingly efficient i must say :thumbup:


That's why some guys charge the same as three tabs.
Faster in labor, better product for the customer.
Up sell them at no charge, they will love you.
They will call you back for the gutters, siding, windows and so on.
Then when it comes time, if they still own the house, you got the roof.

Full circle,
D.


----------



## nickluksha

*8,000 Sq Ft Heritage B. Full renovations + additions*

Full renovation and additions to a 8,000 sq ft Heritage B home. The pool that was just poured in the pictures is 80' long and will be enclosed with glass. Once the area around it is back filled the grounds around the house will all be level. See more @ www.zei-construction.com


----------



## FramingPro

Diamond D. said:


> That's why some guys charge the same as three tabs.
> Faster in labor, better product for the customer.
> Up sell them at no charge, they will love you.
> They will call you back for the gutters, siding, windows and so on.
> Then when it comes time, if they still own the house, you got the roof.
> 
> Full circle,
> D.



these are "lifetime" shingles.
and he needs the back of his house done so :whistling
and he needs my help siding.
:clap:


----------



## chris klee

A little book shelf for a home library. I have to get pics of the whole house. It's unreal. All i did was this and i have to make a couple old door slabs into a double door and one into a single. 
I will take pics of those tomorrow when i do it.


----------



## FramingPro

after dinner i went and papered the steep part with the guy and he helped me snap my lines,
i got about half way done in just under an hour :thumbup:
finish that up in the morning then do the back. which will be kinda interesting because of the tight setbacks.
my dad thought i was still wearing socks when i walked past him :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

It was hot today, I only worked til noon


----------



## Leo G

It was scorching today, I only worked til 6:15pm


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Can you bill your own company for time spent on CT?


----------



## griz

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Can you bill your own company for time spent on CT?


Well, are you the boss????....:whistling:thumbup::laughing:

accountant might not understand it...:laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

I call it research.. :whistling:


----------



## thecabinetguy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Been doing a small reroof here are some pic of the roof and the view


No way! How have I missed that you were working Oahu this whole time? I used to live Honolulu side, by Shafter Flats (I used to be in SatCom stationed at Schofield Barracks, but since got out of the military) That's Kaneohe side you're working on, right? Nice gig, man! (yeah, I know it's an old post, but it just popped up in my forum and curiosity compelled me to check it out).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

thecabinetguy said:


> No way! How have I missed that you were working Oahu this whole time? I used to live Honolulu side, by Shafter Flats (I used to be in SatCom stationed at Schofield Barracks, but since got out of the military) That's Kaneohe side you're working on, right? Nice gig, man! (yeah, I know it's an old post, but it just popped up in my forum and curiosity compelled me to check it out).


No not Kaneohe that's over the LikeLike Hiway in Kalihi valley.


----------



## FramingPro

finished up the front steep part by 11.
then did the back.
papering it was a pain and so was snapping my lines but i go it done. its like a 4' setback with a jungle of tress and placing the ladder is hard.
but stairstepping is great.
1 bundle short :sad:
i didn't do the take off though:whistling


----------



## TheItalian204

Been working on this day.

Product of hackery by landscaping turned hardscaping contractor. Both patio and retaining wall kept pooling water in the corner and freeze/thaw action destroyed stucco and sheathing.

I was called to remedy. And people wonder why do you still call brickie when you need patio done.

A little rough carpentry,waterproofing as well as matching stucco;then hack can get back to fix what he should ve done on the first place.
House is 10 years old,patio is 1.5 years old.







*Retaining wall damage:*



*What was left of sheating:*



*Framing genius of local framers. Clearly they started framing from left corner and by the time they got to the right they were losing 2". Gotta love the bow in the middle of the wall:*



*Cleaned up and new Insulation:*



*Akril Guard (liquid blueskin),2 coats 2mm thick each went on today (required for sub-grade installations).*

*Tar paper(for overkill),diamond lath and parge tomorrow.*




**


----------



## TheItalian204

FramingPro said:


> finished up the front steep part by 11.
> then did the back.
> papering it was a pain and so was snapping my lines but i go it done. its like a 4' setback with a jungle of tress and placing the ladder is hard.
> but stairstepping is great.
> 1 bundle short :sad:
> i didn't do the take off though:whistling



why did you experience problems with papering?

paperin is fck all,just get a hammer tacker. I paper bungalows within a day with good helper.


----------



## FramingPro

TheItalian204 said:


> why did you experience problems with papering?
> 
> paperin is fck all,just get a hammer tacker. I paper bungalows within a day with good helper.


cuz its a 24 pitch.
nuff said


----------



## chris klee

FramingPro said:


> cuz its a 24 pitch.
> nuff said


24 pitch isn't even a roof anymore, it's a wall that's out of plumb.


----------



## chris klee

I am doing a little work on this house. 
What year do you think this house was built?


----------



## Diamond D.

1763?

D.


----------



## gillisonconstru

*Bloomington Job*

Whole House Remodel- 3 baths, kitchen , laundry room, pantry, floors and paint everywhere


----------



## gillisonconstru

*More Bloomington Job-*

Master Bath


----------



## gillisonconstru

*Bloomington Job*

Guest Bath


----------



## gillisonconstru

*Bloomington Job*

Boys Bathroom, Master Closet and Master Vanity


----------



## gillisonconstru

aptpupil said:


> great work. got any before pics?


I may have a few on my phone I will check for you I have some under construction pics I am pretty sure...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Real nice work there Aaron :thumbsup:


----------



## gillisonconstru

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Real nice work there Aaron :thumbsup:


Thanks Sir...


----------



## chris klee

That's some beautiful work! Nicely done.


----------



## FramingPro

built the floor and trusses yesterday,
1 wall.
floor has joist hangers it was a PITA.
I put a bow in all my rim joists some how.. actually i did not the wood was just ****ed, so i had to adjust my layout a bit.
i made a jig for the trusses and just boom bam bing bam
today i will do the walls and trusses.
woo.
its 6:20, waiting to go out and start measuring and marking studs so i can cut studs come 730
days like these make me wish i had a gun.
the floor to a while to sheath because i sqaured it up and then i check with my framing sqaure and it looked ****ed. (because of the bow)
so i had to take a step back so i wouldn't go postal


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nectar:thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas

FramingPro said:


> .
> the floor to a while to sheath because i sqaured it up and then i check with my framing sqaure and it looked ****ed. (because of the bow)
> so i had to take a step back so i wouldn't go postal


Looks good, but you can't check a floor with a framing square. Use a 3-4-5 or a peice of the sub floor and of course do a cross corner. It's been quite a while since I've done any substantial framing but I don't think they've come out with a square near big enough to square up a building


----------



## gillisonconstru

dom-mas said:


> Looks good, but you can't check a floor with a framing square. Use a 3-4-5 or a peice of the sub floor and of course do a cross corner. It's been quite a while since I've done any substantial framing but I don't think they've come out with a square near big enough to square up a building


This is true ...


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> Looks good, but you can't check a floor with a framing square. Use a 3-4-5 or a peice of the sub floor and of course do a cross corner. It's been quite a while since I've done any substantial framing but I don't think they've come out with a square near big enough to square up a building


i always measure diagonally.
but with the framing sqaure it looked ****y


----------



## dom-mas

put a string on, a string is always straight


----------



## katoman

Excellent work Aaron. And my hat's off to the architect/designer.

Beautiful use of materials and colours. Well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

dom-mas said:


> put a string on, a string is always straight


Unless it's laying flat and not pulled tight..

What if it's really windy!!?


----------



## dom-mas

Brutus said:


> Unless it's laying flat and not pulled tight..
> 
> What if it's really windy!!?


Ha, a string is still straight in one direction even if it's not tight. as for wind well....

I'm just saying that if your framing square shows that the lumber isn't straight, put up a string to see where the twist is. string is always straight in one direction... unless it's windy. A framing square is useless in layout and can make a floor system that is only out by 1/4" in 20' look like it's bad


----------



## thecabinetguy

daddyrabbit said:


> A few pictures of a recent custom small bath design- complete demo of bath insert and walls/flooring.


Totally dig the tile work! Not a fan of the blue contrast, but the tile work is amazing...


----------



## thecabinetguy

FramingPro said:


> built the floor and trusses yesterday,
> 1 wall.
> floor has joist hangers it was a PITA.
> I put a bow in all my rim joists some how.. actually i did not the wood was just ****ed, so i had to adjust my layout a bit.
> i made a jig for the trusses and just boom bam bing bam
> today i will do the walls and trusses.
> woo.
> its 6:20, waiting to go out and start measuring and marking studs so i can cut studs come 730
> days like these make me wish i had a gun.
> the floor to a while to sheath because i sqaured it up and then i check with my framing sqaure and it looked ****ed. (because of the bow)
> so i had to take a step back so i wouldn't go postal


Man, good luck with that! Gotta love putting up walls...


----------



## Brutus

dom-mas said:


> Ha, a string is still straight in one direction even if it's not tight. as for wind well....
> 
> I'm just saying that if your framing square shows that the lumber isn't straight, put up a string to see where the twist is. string is always straight in one direction... unless it's windy. A framing square is useless in layout and can make a floor system that is only out by 1/4" in 20' look like it's bad


But what if that string is in a circle! It can't be straight! :laughing:

I'm just screwing around. Don't listen to me. :laughing:

A pic I snapped this morning while having my coffee in the truck waiting for the boys to show up. And a pic of what I was working on today, while the boys were landing and standing trusses. All these stairs, ya know, sometimes I feel like a one trick pony. :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

FramingPro said:


> i am aware of that
> but i don't want to **** up my shingles :whistling


Temporarily nail a 2x4 to the fascia, and rest your ladder on that. :thumbsup:


----------



## gc9

This is a picture of one of our recent projects. Feel free to say what you think. Thanks


----------



## Brutus

Tinstaafl said:


> Temporarily nail a 2x4 to the fascia, and rest your ladder on that. :thumbsup:


I do it even before I start shingling. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## chris klee

My current job:

At least my office is awesome.


----------



## dom-mas

looks like some nice drawings. Will you have to supply a car to fulfill the contract?


----------



## thecabinetguy

tkrrox said:


> little project i'm finishing up....


Beautiful, man. Love a good deck!


----------



## Astrix

This doesn't really fit here because it isn't "my project", but it is a construction-themed photo and I wanted to share it. 

I took this photo in Rome, Italy. If you look closely, you will see there is scaffolding on this building but it is covered in screen-printed material that copies the facade. Some of the windows are real, some are not. Plus, to get some advertising dollars as extra income, a Dolce & Gabbana ad has been added as well.

I have never seen scaffolding camouflaged this way here in North America. I don't think it would be that difficult or expensive to do, and it looks way better than plain bare scaffolding.


----------



## FramingPro

so lately i have been working with chris on those same ICF townhouse
trusses are up, last pour was today, for the firewalls.
guys will be up top tommorow framing the main roof.
im to young or something so i can't be up there :sad:
but anyway heres what i have been up to
i built these 9p roofs over the fireplaces on the end units.
What a pita to do.
the site is huge so getting power is hard, and also the material is all staggered around so finding what you need is meh.
blah blah i set my top plate on the anchor bolts
laid out my ledger
i recently bought the roof framers bible, and ill tell ya
i read out my length and my rafters all were perfect!
bang on,
even my fascia was perfect on the first go around.
that doesn't happen much :laughing:
i left the returns undone, cuz i dunno what they want.
I felt like i was slower then a dead person with no legs today.
the framer walked off and hasn't come back so its up to us to frame.
anyway.
he framed those porch roofs across the front and left half undone.
so i get the pleasure of framing the gable over lays and some other weird **** :thumbup:
ill take some better pix tommorow 
so the 4p shed rafters butt into a beam behind my gable wall front beam
so i sheeted the shed part
i built my returns out, and started my gable rafters with a level cut that terminates at the top of the fascia, fascia heights will match because when i drop the fascia to plane in with the barge everything will be in plane.
i will put a lookout on the bottom of each side to hold that little fascia bump out, at the top i will have the ridge so it ok.
got all my lengths figured out so tomorrow morning ill get up there and rock it.
I will make a 4p level cut on the end of my ridge and find its spot and run it long at the rake and cut it in place.
I put triple 2x6 blocking in the rafter bay at the point where the ridge will land so it will be good.
after i finish up these porch roofs, hopefully by about lunch time.
i think i only got build that one and sheet the others.
chris left about half of the 3 story decks on each unit.
gotta be framed and sheathed by next week.
most of the 20' 6x6s are up so its just beam and joist and sheet.
not sure what some of them entail with the posts but ill find out.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> I will make a 4p level cut on the end of my ridge and find its spot and run it long at the rake and cut it in place.


What I do is the same cut it long with the 4/12 level on the back, stick it on top the rafters about 3/4" from the peak down where the point of plane would be upside down with a level on top of it. Make it level and mark the back. Now if you measure from LP. of raf to LP of raf to get a span then divide by 2 for a run and look in the raf book for the valley length. Set a nail at the front of the raf LP pull up and mark the vall. length like make an arch do the same thing from the other side with another arch and where the 2 arches intersect should be the back of your ridge and be very close to where that level mark is:thumbsup:

PS,,,put a scrap of 2x between the rafs. you have up before you set the ridge on it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro do they require you to put a35s or any metal on the rafter to lager connection? And rafter to plate connection?


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> FramingPro do they require you to put a35s or any metal on the rafter to lager connection? And rafter to plate connection?


no:laughing::clap:


----------



## CanningCustom

I think maybe some hurricane straps or maybe just some collar ties would do the trick on those bad boys. ::


----------



## FramingPro

today
i did this
in about 1 1/2 hours i got this done, couldn't find what i needed and didnt have a gun 
then i had to go install window flashing 
and do some other ****
by the time i got back on it i had the pleasure of chipping and cutting out the concrete that was poured to high,
i need to build the 4p roof over it and the framer left it cuz the concrete was high.
what i will do is find the apprpriate height with a string to keep it in plane and set a double 2x6, i will float my sheathing over the 12" of concrete and i will cut a level cut or crows foot on the bottom of the rafter.
once thats in, i can sheet and build my ****** valleys, which i have already cut and ready to go :thumbup:
had a visit from MOL..
to minimize questions, i the foreman suggested that i took abit of a walk:whistling
no fines so were all good.
trusses were gonna be torn off cuz they look like ****.
but instead we are gonna hand cut a roof over the trusses :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> today
> i did this
> in about 1 1/2 hours i got this done, couldn't find what i needed and didnt have a gun


 Did you get from Kent yet:blink::no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Hey Kent you still got that framing gun:blink:right:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

its FRH
and its really hard to find those nails up here
so i will have to pass.
always the nails man
i was gonna buy a ww hitachi stick brand new for 100
except ww nails suck :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

someone said my roof looks better then the other framers :clap:
it does :whistling
gotta straighten out some of his wally world fascia before i sheet though :whistling


----------



## CanningCustom

lookin good kid


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> its FRH


:blink:


FramingPro said:


> i was gonna buy a ww hitachi stick brand new for 100
> except ww nails suck :whistling


 ww:blink:


----------



## slowsol

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink:
> ww:blink:


Full round head

Wire welded


----------



## dom-mas

ha sure I don't know?


----------



## Big Dog Dan

Tinstaafl said:


> I'd vote for a vector editing program that can handle bitmaps. I've used Corel Draw for years, but there are similar free/open source apps out there. Much more flexible for this sort of thing than a dedicated bitmap editor.



Can you say more about Corel Draw? 
One of the easiest design programs that also has a walkthrough is 
Better Homes and Gardens Chief Architect. 
Build, Design, and send a walk through to your clients by e mail and they can see their home before it starts. 
Check out the links below

http://www.homedesignersoftware.com/

http://www.homedesignersoftware.com/discounts/


----------



## moorewarner

Kent Whitten said:


> I had a custom screen door to install this morning along with a few handyman things for a nice couple I work for. When I showed up at the next place I was giving a hand with, this is what I drove up to.....just a tad bit of rot. Just about everything is gone. Garage headers, second floor rim board, all window framing, window jambs, almost all of the lower studs, structural post for girder....what a mess.


A little caulk and paint and she'll be good as new... :whistling


----------



## moorewarner

So back from a 2 week trip camping in Colorado and work put me in the shop. I got to spend the day in the spray booth picking up tricks and being an intermittent 2nd set of hands. My co-worker is a self described anal retentive obsessive-compulsive, my kind of Joe. :thumbsup:

Eh... it's a living.


----------



## moorewarner

dom-mas said:


> a lick of paint and it will be perfect.


Beat me to it, I feel far less original now. Thanks. :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

Brutus said:


> Another set of stairs?! NO WAY! :laughing:
> 
> Land on the ledge, with the posts coming through... lots of leveling, cutting of stringers, and oddness.... Fun one, though. The green guy (older dude, change of career), is starting to come through, turning into a pretty good cut man.


Let's hear it for older dudes doing a change of career! They are usually the best. :whistling


----------



## Diamond D.

moorewarner said:


> A little caulk and paint and she'll be good as new... :whistling


Lip stick and mascara, that's all.  :jester:

Who said that,
D.


----------



## dom-mas

moorewarner said:


> Beat me to it, I feel far less original now. Thanks. :laughing:


Ha that's alright. You should hear the jokes I've been recycling for the last 15 years. I'm usually pretty jacked to see a new face.... someone who'll laugh at the jokes, and not just to shut me up


----------



## Leo G

Isn't he suppose to be IN the spray booth while he is using the gun?

When you gonna change them filters.....


----------



## moorewarner

Leo G said:


> Isn't he suppose to be IN the spray booth while he is using the gun?
> 
> When you gonna change them filters.....


We could barely fit the stuff in the *room* much less the booth. :laughing:


----------



## moorewarner

Diamond D. said:


> Lip stick and mascara, that's all.  :jester:
> 
> Who said that,
> D.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Big Dog Dan said:


> Can you say more about Corel Draw?


It's by no means a home design program. It's meant for general graphic illustration, but with its gazillion options, it can be used for just about anything you'd want to put on paper. I bought into it quite a few years ago to use for drawing electronic schematics. Actually wound up doing online tech support for it for a few years.

There are many programs much better suited for the typical builder's use, but adding notes to a bitmap like Jason did would be child's play in Draw.


----------



## dom-mas

Wow, Corel is still around? I thought they dissapeared along with everyones nest egg about 5? years ago


----------



## moorewarner

dom-mas said:


> Wow, Corel is still around? I thought they dissapeared along with everyones nest egg about 5? years ago


*I* bought stock in those  when they decided to have a "Linux Strategy". What a bunch of .

Ahem... still a little irritated... yes, they would still like more of your nest egg.


----------



## Tinstaafl

moorewarner said:


> *I* bought stock in those  when they decided to have a "Linux Strategy". What a bunch of .


I was still on board with them when they did that, and never bought into it for a minute. Why did you? :whistling


----------



## dom-mas

it's allright, Cowplands gold plated house was bought long ago and the faux gold plated office building belongs to the feds now. Best of all his wifes retarded pet show is off the air and not in reruns. The world is almost back to normal


----------



## moorewarner

Tinstaafl said:


> I was still on board with them when they did that, and never bought into it for a minute. Why did you? :whistling


Because I couldn't afford RH stock.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Just wanted to let Brutus know, he’s not the only one doing stairs. Got the handrails done today – paint on Thursday/Friday and carpet on Monday.


----------



## Willie T

I'll admit my work since my stroke isn't quite up to my old standards.... but I think the bath remodel is coming along purty good.


----------



## Leo G

Then corner toilets are a *****


----------



## chuckdee

thecabinetguy said:


> Beautiful, man. Love a good deck!


Agree....that is very nice! Well done!

______________________________________________________________
"I've had many problems in my life, most of which were imagined." - Mark Twain
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## Spike7

please help me learn how to send pictures '
i`ve done it on many other forums 
i just can`t do it here.
what do i do??


----------



## Diamond D.

Spike7 said:


> please help me learn how to send pictures '
> what do i do??


Read this;

http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-post-picture-image-36658/

Or this;

http://www.contractortalk.com/f45/how-attach-photo-post-6001/

Good luck, 
D.


----------



## dom-mas

thecabinetguy said:


> Beautiful, man. Love a good deck!


That's what she said! Umm no wait a minute


----------



## roofermike

6" stagger & those nails are not right. just sayin...


----------



## FramingPro

*siding shenanigans*

so the guy whos garage i roofed asked if i would like to come by and help with the siding. having never done siding before i said sure why not.
so he took it up to soffit height and i took it from there. he installed the j trim so blah blah.
I installed it no problem. 
For those in FNC they can tell you how scared i was that i had installed it too tight or installed the nails to tight. Some nails were a bit tight in the studs but most were just in osb so pretty loose, i cut some pieces pretty tight. And i lapped 1 piece only 7/8".
I was told to wait it out and see what happens....
well today it was 30 degrees out and no buckling :clap::clap::clap::clap:
i still hate siding though, im a framer :whistling
tomorrow i will go install the jtrim for the soffit and stuff.


----------



## FramingPro

i did this little deck. today
my neighbor who i built the shed for is a builder.
so this is one of his properties that he plans on renting while he obtains permits to build 2 more modern stories on top of this house.
25'x65' lot tight like a tiger.
so this deck was all rotten and ****.
so we installed new decking over the top, added railings and built stairs.
just to beef it up.
i lagged the posts to the old 4x4s and we just threw on a 2x6 rail and put pickets up.
hes happy with my work. and says hes gonna get me to frame any basements he does and that ill do his framing for his company 1 day :thumbup:
bought a new 12/3 cord and i can really feel the difference in power :thumbup:


----------



## Remodelingbath

*Bathroom Remodeling*

When You want to get a bathroom remodeling you should really do a lot of research before hiring a contractor.


----------



## FramingPro

Remodelingbath said:


> When You want to get a bathroom remodeling you should really do a lot of research before hiring a contractor.


how about an intro


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

FramingPro said:


> how about an intro


Not required.. 

Shameless link drops..


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Remodelingbath said:


> When You want to get a bathroom remodeling you should really do a lot of research before hiring a contractor.





ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not required..
> 
> Shameless link drops..


:wallbash:


----------



## Winchester

*Job 1 waiting on railing fab:*










*Job 2 final touches:*


----------



## Winchester

*Job 3 cedar soffit:*


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

A quick bamboo floor glue down job I did with my bro-in-law this past mon. Owner wanted 3/4" quarter round shoe vs pulling off the base boards. Got to use my new Bosch multi tool to undercut the door jambs / casing. Worked perfect (and fast).


----------



## Shellbuilder

FramingPro said:


> so the guy whos garage i roofed asked if i would like to come by and help with the siding. having never done siding before i said sure why not.
> so he took it up to soffit height and i took it from there. he installed the j trim so blah blah.
> I installed it no problem.
> For those in FNC they can tell you how scared i was that i had installed it too tight or installed the nails to tight. Some nails were a bit tight in the studs but most were just in osb so pretty loose, i cut some pieces pretty tight. And i lapped 1 piece only 7/8".
> I was told to wait it out and see what happens....
> well today it was 30 degrees out and no buckling :clap::clap::clap::clap:
> i still hate siding though, im a framer :whistling
> tomorrow i will go install the jtrim for the soffit and stuff.


Ridiculous looking without rake boards.


----------



## FramingPro

Shellbuilder said:


> Ridiculous looking without rake boards.


yea i like overhangs :whistling


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> yea i like overhangs :whistling





> The projection is the horizontal distance that the eave extends beyond the house. The word overhang refers to the rafter tail length and will be more than the projection in anything but a flat roof



The More you Know!


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> The More you Know!


gable overhangs :whistling


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> gable overhangs :whistling


Eaves.


----------



## CanningCustom

Ok so now have established there are many different name's for the same thing. :: 3 stooges slap ::


----------



## FramingPro

my first day back from my holiday was sooo great
the upper roof on the end unit was framed so i got to sorta have my own "crew" of labourers and we sheeted it.
They had never sheeted, so they weren't fast. but they did a decent job.
rope is a pain in the assssss but its what we gotta do to stay safe.
this roof is interesting.
on the end units rather then a hip it sorta warps over. theres the 24p lower and theres the upper 1p roof, there is 2 different upper heights, so rather then a hip, we had rafters going perpendicular to the last pair of common rafters, and they followed the slope at the rafters and landed flat.
kinda cool.
this townhouse block reminds me more and more of my first townhouse block.
6 plex
i got to build the porch roofs.
same roof design.
lots of fun
etc :clap::clap:


----------



## FramingPro

having the time of my life. framing with chris
learning a ton on roof framing and ****.
So we have continued to frame our new roof over the old one.
learning about soffit framing and doing hips and stuff.
And guess what!!! I was the only 1 on the crew who could figure out the radius of the window based on a rise and run, so i did that, left 20" above the window for trim and drywall. and tomorrow i will get to build it.!!
All the pieces are cut, gotta install the outer piece, then use the cut piece and attach it to the beam that is 30" away from the wall.
its gonna look odd with the barrel dying into the way but who cares.
Theres 4 eyebrows to be built. and i think if this one goes good ill get to build the others :clap::clap
After i install the horizontal straps i think it will be sweet to see the curved fascia go on. sheet it and frame the 24p roof over that.
We gotta wait to get the concrete chainsaw to cut the dividing walls. i swear im gonna go tonight and start with my hand saw..i wanna sheet!! and the uncut walls are stopping me!!!!
also learned about doing slab prep at another site. foam and mesh. :whistling
this week well be at the slab site to get the icf walls going


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Grate Work FramingPro:thumbsup: The word is the is a lot of work in Canada:thumbsup:Too bad it's so fund cold up there:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Grate Work FramingPro:thumbsup: The word is the is a lot of work in Canada:thumbsup:Too bad it's so fund cold up there:blink:


its a frigid. 28 degrees celcius right now :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> its a frigid. 28 degrees celcius *right now* :laughing::laughing:


Right now is the key there:laughing: That doesn't last long:whistling
We're at a nice 77° F now at 9:30am:jester:


----------



## Leo G

28C is 82F


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> 28C is 82F


I bet you Google it:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Nope, that's the easy one.

-40C = -40F
0C = 32F
15C = 59F 
28C = 82F
100C = 212F

Those are the one's I know without looking.


----------



## dom-mas

I've been doing a bunch of segmental arches lately, let me see if i remember the formula

1/2span squared+ rise squared
2xrise

I cheated I had to look in my book.


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> I've been doing a bunch of segmental arches lately, let me see if i remember the formula
> 
> 1/2span squared+ rise squared
> 2xrise
> 
> I cheated I had to look in my book.


the one i use is length sqaured
divided by 8 times height + height divided by 2


----------



## Kent Whitten

FramingPro said:


> having the time of my life. framing with chris
> learning a ton on roof framing and ****.
> So we have continued to frame our new roof over the old one.
> learning about soffit framing and doing hips and stuff.
> And guess what!!! I was the only 1 on the crew who could figure out the radius of the window based on a rise and run, so i did that, left 20" above the window for trim and drywall. and tomorrow i will get to build it.!!
> All the pieces are cut, gotta install the outer piece, then use the cut piece and attach it to the beam that is 30" away from the wall.
> its gonna look odd with the barrel dying into the way but who cares.
> Theres 4 eyebrows to be built. and i think if this one goes good ill get to build the others :clap::clap
> After i install the horizontal straps i think it will be sweet to see the curved fascia go on. sheet it and frame the 24p roof over that.
> We gotta wait to get the concrete chainsaw to cut the dividing walls. i swear im gonna go tonight and start with my hand saw..i wanna sheet!! and the uncut walls are stopping me!!!!
> also learned about doing slab prep at another site. foam and mesh. :whistling
> this week well be at the slab site to get the icf walls going


Right on young Skywalker. Show them how it's done.


----------



## thecabinetguy

cranbrook2 said:


> Last spring i cut a hole in my house and added a 10 ft window . Then i Just recently used the wood that came from the wall and built this 5 1/2 ft birdhouse . The wood is 110 years old . This bird mansion has 35 rooms .


Absolutely incredible!!!!


----------



## thecabinetguy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Right now is the key there:laughing: That doesn't last long:whistling
> We're at a nice 77° F now at 9:30am:jester:


And then what? It goes up to maybe 79 the rest of the day? ha! Enjoying life much out there on the island? haha


----------



## dom-mas

FramingPro said:


> the one i use is length sqaured
> divided by 8 times height + height divided by 2


neat that they both work (i tested it and they do) Now if old Mrs thompson was around she'd be able to explain why


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

thecabinetguy said:


> And then what? It goes up to maybe 79 the rest of the day? ha! Enjoying life much out there on the island? haha


It was dag nab hot at a toasty 87°F today.
http://www.khon2.com/weather/default.aspx


----------



## Leo G

My heart bleed for you. Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Another quick floor and base board job I did this past Saturday morning. Laminate floor and 5-1/4" tall base (upgrade of the 2-1/2" existing base). I start a frame job on Monday!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been dilly-dallying with a bit of remodeling lately:whistling..Very cheap Chinese cabinets but they look nice now they are in:whistling. The Chinese guys came in and did the marble counter tops. Over the Chinese have taken over the stone counter top market


----------



## Brutus

No pics of work, but this is in the back yard of the place we are framing up right now.


----------



## dom-mas

Hows the fishing?


----------



## Brutus

dom-mas said:


> Hows the fishing?


Wouldn't know.

Did see some kids on their bikes heading to the bigger lake just down the road with their rods today, though.


----------



## Winchester

Windwash said:


> Wow! That is some serious hardware on the posts. Will the soffit be clear coated or painted?


got it pre-finished.



Windwash said:


> Nice spot to eat Lunch!


:thumbsup:



Windwash said:


> What is the black strip with two white squares?


Vent strip with the UPC stickers not taken off yet.


----------



## shanekw1

Soffit, fascia, roof, paint and deck. Just a PT deck, but it was fun to build, especially considering the upper part was built last year. Nothing like building backwards and upsidedown.:blink:

Finally done...


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

shanekw1 said:


> Soffit, fascia, roof, paint and deck. Just a PT deck, but it was fun to build, especially considering the upper part was built last year. Nothing like building backwards and upsidedown.:blink:
> 
> Finally done...


That's looks like a fun project to build. Nice!


----------



## chris klee

Demo'd the buildings on the property to make way for the new town homes. 
The operator was good. The picked the gutters off the house with the machine, Broke a hole in the house and grabbed the appliances and pulled them out. He was pulling 1/2" copper lines with that machine. 
They pulled in at 11 on Monday and had the house and building down by 10am today. 
The rest if the week is all clean up and back fill.


----------



## FramingPro

just icfing lately.
 
its been a while... and i will openly admit that ICF is deceivingly difficult, 
its a big house, gonna pour this week, then back to framin:clap:
some days i hate it, like today i just had a tough day, but some its ok.
framing is still king though :whistling
house is the most cut up ive stacked on.
i porch as 14 corners in a 12x12 space. and theres radius and stuff.
learning alot. 
gimme my studs anyday.
house is like 125'x65'


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That ICF stuff is rarely used over here.


----------



## CanningCustom

I am an hour away from Nick and it's rarely used here either.


----------



## IRISContracting

*A quick window job...*

Replaced the last remaining original windows in this unit of an apartment complex turned condo.
The complex was built in the mid-70s and the original windows were ALL aluminum... Frames, Sashes, Etc. This was just at the start of the first energy crunch so little thought was given to energy efficiency.

I ordered custom size vinyl windows to fit the original openings.

Here is the unit next door with the original windows...










The new windows in the unit I am working on. I cut back the aluminum siding 1.5 inches all around with a multi-tool to access the nail flange.










I installed aluminum "J" channel around the edge of the cut back siding to help prevent water from getting behind the trim.










I fabricated frames from 1X4 Wolf Board PVC on site to trim the windows. The corners were mitered and solvent welded and fastened with SS trim screws for good measure.










One of the finished trim frames.










The completed exterior... Too bad the siding is a bit wonky under the left window, it starts running off in the area of the vent hoods.










The interior will get trimmed out after I install the laminate flooring and trim out the rooms. Just waiting on the homeowner to paint.

This is one of my "Eldin" handyman jobs the homeowner saw how nice it looked and said now she wants to have me replace all the windows and trim them the same.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Framing a 2600sf condo interior renovation. The view is beautiful...cut station is 50 yards or so from the Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## JesseCocozza

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Framing a 2600sf condo interior renovation. The view is beautiful...cut station is 50 yards or so from the Gulf of Mexico.


Looking good Winston!


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> Looking good Winston!


Ssshanks JCO. Post some pics bro!


----------



## JesseCocozza

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Ssshanks JCO. Post some pics bro!


This place I'm working on now is the poster child for the term "can of worms." someone decided it was a good idea to build a second story on top of an existing double car port.... 4x4 columns 10' apart in both directions on 5"x5"x?" pier footings. 3- 4x8 beams sit on those with 2x6 SPF 16" o.c. The mid spans are all sagging about an inch. Second floor bearing walls don't even sit on beams. I Dropped the garage ceiling to find that the bottom plates sit in the middle of the floor joists. Brilliant! I jacked up a section of it today to shim up an area that had settled 3/4"... The 4x4 columns came up with the beams and were dangling. No hold down at all. I can't wait to see what I find tomorrow....


----------



## CanningCustom

Sorry to hear that Jesse! This just goes back to what i tell my guys when we are doing a reno " Some peoples kids shouldnt play with power tools"  Best of luck to ya, hope it doesn't get worse before it gets better.

I have 3 on the go at the same time right now so i am not gonna post all 3. This one is 3000sqft bungalow. Trusses for this one should be out Tuesday. It's full walkout, basement has 9ft ceiling's and will have a 10/12 12/12 dual pitch main roof.


----------



## CanningCustom

...... also had 16 bearing walls in basement ::


----------



## JesseCocozza

CanningCustom said:
 

> Sorry to hear that Jesse! This just goes back to what i tell my guys when we are doing a reno " Some peoples kids shouldnt play with power tools"  Best of luck to ya, hope it doesn't get worse before it gets better.
> 
> I have 3 on the go at the same time right now so i am not gonna post all 3. This one is 3000sqft bungalow. Trusses for this one should be out Tuesday.


Fortunately it's a change order. The details on the plans were vague when I bid it, so when we found it to be insufficient it's went to straight T&M until it was fixed. So as much as it sounds like complaining, I'm thankful for the additional work. 

Your projects look fun. Nice and clean as well! 

Here's some pics of the haggard stuff we found on the second story sheathing...


----------



## CanningCustom

Thanks Jesse, man there was no serious water penetration at that point! I bet you could have poked through with your finger.


----------



## Diamond D.

CanningCustom said:


> This one is 3000sqft bungalow. Trusses for this one should be out Tuesday. It's full walkout, basement has 9ft ceiling's and will have a 10/12 12/12 dual pitch main roof.


For as "Green" as Canada is, I didn't notice any errosion barrier.

Or, can I just not see it?

D.


----------



## CanningCustom

you just arent seeing it  this has been a interesting one so far.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> Fortunately it's a change order. The details on the plans were vague when I bid it, so when we found it to be insufficient it's went to straight T&M until it was fixed. So as much as it sounds like complaining, I'm thankful for the additional work.
> 
> Your projects look fun. Nice and clean as well!
> 
> Here's some pics of the haggard stuff we found on the second story sheathing...


Man that looks nasty. Stevie B job?


----------



## FramingPro

*love it!*

so its been raining like a mofo these past few days, quit early yesterday and today we started late because of it.
back on the town house site.. lots of fun. boys have been plugging away, framing, they framed the eyebrows.  but hey, atleast i did the hardest part, laying em out. Theres still 2 on the back so, maybe,, just maybe :thumbup:
this morning we were just going through units doing back framing and fixing ****s up. Then my leader and i went to go frame walls. It was a blast, haven't framed walls like that in a while. there was 3/4" of water on the subfloor....sheathing is shot 
i didn't get pics of the walls but... whatever.
theres a lot more that goes into one of these projects then what i thought, back framing and such just sucks ass :laughing:
but man, compared to ICF , framing is my cup of tea
:drink:
supposed to pour that other job today...not done yet, and well, with rain pouring down and lighting in the sky, i wouldn't wanna be on the end of the hose of the pump..
went back to those 4 i worked on in the winter
look really good.
just had to do some floor patching in the slab. elevators are pretty cool :laughing:


----------



## elementbldrs

Current job. Been on it since October. Pretty complicated, commercial archi drew it up so prints are over 70 pages and a gazillion details, and of course everyday we wish there were even more details. 

Three types of siding, truckloads of clear cedar, post and beam everywhere, cmu everywhere inside and out, icf basement, mgo sheetrock, icynene insul, all framed struc 1.... this job is like building furniture... i wanna shoot myself in the face when archi flys up. Thank jesus homeowner i a cool dude. Makes it all good.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Room addition in the first stage.


----------



## JesseCocozza

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Room addition in the first stage.


This might be a dumb question, but what are you using that awesome (hydraulic?) saw for?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JesseCocozza said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what are you using that awesome (hydraulic?) saw for?


Cutting out two 3' 0"s and a 7' pass through. The one 3'0" is going to be the elevator door..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JesseCocozza said:


> This might be a dumb question, but what are you using that awesome (hydraulic?) saw for?


I meant cutting concrete.. :jester:


----------



## JesseCocozza

ohiohomedoctor said:


> I meant cutting concrete.. :jester:


Im assuming it can be mounted plumb and level? I have only ever drawn a plumb line and cut from both sides. Then again we have no basements here and it's all CMU. That looks like a monolithic wall?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

JesseCocozza said:


> Im assuming it can be mounted plumb and level? I have only ever drawn a plumb line and cut from both sides. Then again we have no basements here and it's all CMU. That looks like a monolithic wall?


Yep 10" too. Cut 57' of it today.


----------



## JesseCocozza

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yep 10" too. Cut 57' of it today.


Sweet. I mean, sorry?


----------



## ECSOWNER

Lot and lots of 3 piece crown. We put crown in every room, and now that I told her we can do 3 piece crown without corner blocks in the vaulted ceilings, shes is tempted to add an additional 280 ft of crown in the kitchen and great room. Love me some crown!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That's some nice crown:thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That ICF stuff is rarely used over here.


Well I'm now working on getting on a 58mil$ job up at Schofield Barracks
Where we'll be using lots of ICF:blink: Mainland co. PCL


----------



## MSLiechty

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well I'm now working on getting on a 58mil$ job up at Schofield Barracks
> Where we'll be using lots of ICF:blink: Mainland co. PCL


I do work with PCL. Not a bad outfit

ML


----------



## dom-mas

didn't realise PCL was multinational


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> didn't realise PCL was multinational


neither did i


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

dom-mas said:


> didn't realise PCL was multinational


They came over some years back and bought out Nordic, one of the islands oldest construction co. just to have name Recognition. Now they call themselves Nordic PCL.


----------



## J L

A few months ago I built some display shelves for a client. He had me back out to look at doing more shelves so I got a couple pictures. I think out turned out nice.


----------



## J L

Here's a master bath we finished last month.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

RemodelGA said:


> Here's a master bath we finished last month.


I like that tile and pattern. Nice looking bath


----------



## I Mester

RemodelGA said:


> Here's a master bath we finished last month.


nice job! i love herringbone. if it was upto me. I would herringbone the world! lol


----------



## martymc

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I really like the railing and stairs but I wonder – How does it pass code?
> 
> The condom on the smoky looks used :laughing:


We had it checked out for code, it will pass. I will post some more pictures as the job progresses. Everything is a very modern design in this basement. It's been a lot of fun to work on


----------



## JesseCocozza

ohiohomedoctor said:


> ...


2x8 walls? I love beefy walls like that.


----------



## JesseCocozza

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Haha. Post a pic of that stud.
> 
> Update of metal frame job I'm on now:
> Started ceilings this week, very tedious, lowest drop down is 3" from concrete deck above which is all over the place (1/2" deflection between conc. cols.) We got a nice change order in the living room, Owner added 4 trays versus having a huge lid at 7'-10". Also added drapery pockets for windows and sliders.


Big boy's all growns up. Looking good Xavi! Saw you driving down swift today.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> Big boy's all growns up. Looking good Xavi! Saw you driving down swift today.


You shoulda honked man!


----------



## chris klee

JT Wood said:


> This piece was pretty legendary for us. We kept it for a while too. :laughing:


thats a nice piece of African Banana Wood.


----------



## FramingPro

so this was 2 weeks ago
we finally poured the walls. :thumbup:
the walls look really nice
when the straping and braces are gone :thumbup:
in the garage as they were setting the beams they notcied the 4" wall was moving... underengineered. so we cannot do any q decking for the upper slab until other things are figured out
today did some waterproofing and go rained out


----------



## martymc

have any blowouts? i have only helped with 1 ICF house... thought is was a VERY slow process.


----------



## FramingPro

martymc said:


> have any blowouts? i have only helped with 1 ICF house... thought is was a VERY slow process.


on the outside 60 degree section right at the corner as wer were vibing it, it just un buttoned
chris noticed it moving but it was too late 
below grade so its not too bad


----------



## CanningCustom

Clean up your mess Nick!!!! lol


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Clean up your mess Nick!!!! lol


vat :blink::blink:


----------



## Brutus

Taken a day or two ago. Almost done this bad boy, windows go in on Tuesday. :thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

So we left this house sit while a fairly large problem was resolved but she'll be done tommorow, just have to throw a dormer with a 4/12 shed roof in between those gables


----------



## JT Wood

Can you take a couple of Pics from different angles on the triple girder?


I've never seen a truss system like that


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> So we left this house sit while a fairly large problem was resolved but she'll be done tommorow, just have to throw a dormer with a 4/12 shed roof in between those gables


take some pics of the blocking between the girders and upper trusses:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Today im gonna go check out my dentists yard and see if i can't design and build a deck for her...
the scary thing is though, if i **** it up, she will rip my teeth out


----------



## CanningCustom

JT, what do you mean you've never seen trusses like that? What specifically? It's all sheeted now so can't really take anymore pics. Nick what blocking? Only had 2 girder's that were not a standard progression, so i had to cut in little rafters to connect the two. One had a 12 1/4" run and the other 19 3/4".


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> JT, what do you mean you've never seen trusses like that? What specifically? It's all sheeted now so can't really take anymore pics. Nick what blocking? Only had 2 girder's that were not a standard progression, so i had to cut in little rafters to connect the two. One had a 12 1/4" run and the other 19 3/4".


well like the little rafters that go between stepped up trusses
like on the 3 ply girder you cut a reverse birdsmouth on the blocks,
im gonna assume you did that rather then just floating it up to plane it for better bearing and nailing..


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> well like the little rafters that go between stepped up trusses
> like on the 3 ply girder you cut a reverse birdsmouth on the blocks,
> im gonna assume you did that rather then just floating it up to plane it for better bearing and nailing..


Yea I like that too Pro:thumbsup:


----------



## CanningCustom

Nick yeah that is exactly why i do it. There is less room for error and plus it makes it easier while framing it by yourself. I've always called it a crows foot. I framed that in while the guy you can see in the pic sheeted behind me. Even the 21' hip there is cut the same way.


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Nick yeah that is exactly why i do it. There is less room for error and plus it makes it easier while framing it by yourself. I've always called it a crows foot. I framed that in while the guy you can see in the pic sheeted behind me. Even the 21' hip there is cut the same way.


yep
say on a 12p
and a 3 ply girder..
you would have to float it up 4 1/2" which would only give you like 2" of plumb cut on the girder.
nice
and i seen on your other pics you did the crows foot to make sure things planed in properly.
the trusses were not stepped right, and to maintain the 24" spacing you have to cut a crows foot on the filler blocks to build it up
:thumbup:


----------



## CanningCustom

close but not exactly :: blink ::


----------



## I Mester

*funky fridge*

here's one we assembled the other day.
rest of kitchen pics will follow as soon as the backsplash gets here


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> close but not exactly :: blink ::


:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

doing 8sq of reroof on my friends house nextweek..
2 layer tear off... 
then its gonna be boogie time to get it back down!


----------



## JT Wood

CanningCustom said:


> Nick yeah that is exactly why i do it. There is less room for error and plus it makes it easier while framing it by yourself. I've always called it a crows foot. I framed that in while the guy you can see in the pic sheeted behind me. Even the 21' hip there is cut the same way.


That's what I was wondering:thumbsup: Great idea I would be fudging around getting it to plane.
I learned something today



I was viewing on my iphone so that didn't help. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> doing 8sq of reroof on my friends house nextweek..
> 2 layer tear off...
> then its gonna be boogie time to get it back down!


Just think if you covered it all in 30lb. roof paper:blink:


----------



## JT Wood

Hey CC hows the lift working?


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Just think if you covered it all in 30lb. roof paper:blink:


vat


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> vat


Ladat:blink:


----------



## CanningCustom

JT good man we set the trusses on this bungalow with it


----------



## bizusn

MALCO.New.York said:


> Standard 6 Panel door = 60 Bucks...


Definitely would have charged more than the cost of a new one to do what you're doing there.


----------



## bizusn

*Recent built in*

recent built in


----------



## bizusn

*Screen Porch Remodel*

big wrap around screen porch added 500sf to this little house, and a dozen windows to look at the lake through.


----------



## bizusn

Paint paint paint


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That's a bute bizusn:thumbsup:


----------



## 3926

This is my latest bird mansion . It will be 13 ft wide and have close to 200 rooms . It will weigh close to 1,000 lbs


----------



## bizusn

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a bute bizusn:thumbsup:


Thanks man!


----------



## CanningCustom

well not much more left on this one


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> well not much more left on this one


i guess that frieze build out is for the frieze to be flush with the front of the brick?


----------



## overanalyze

Cool steel staircase going in our current custom. We have been working with our local steel fab shop on this one. My old man did the design off a couple of pics the client provided. The fab shop welded them and we have been fitting and installing them. We still have the 2" thick maple treads to attach yet. Then the custom railing. This set is from the basement and there is another set that mirrors this to go to the second floor.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Me likey:thumbsup: can't wait to see the wood on top:thumbup:


----------



## martymc

its looking good we just did one similar to this about 2 weeks ago with 2" walnut treads and LED lighting on the underside. i posted a pic of them on here.


----------



## overanalyze

martymc said:


> its looking good we just did one similar to this about 2 weeks ago with 2" walnut treads and LED lighting on the underside. i posted a pic of them on here.


Thanks..just looked yours up. That's a cool look. We were going to do wire as well but switched to 5/8" rod instead. It looks like you just cleared the metal..all welds and grinds exposed..our client was the same way..did not want it painted.


----------



## martymc

they wanted an industrial look. Your going to use 5/8" cables? That's HUGE!! We just used a clear Lacquer on the steel as soon as it was cool enough to touch.


----------



## CHRenewal

cranbrook2 said:


> This is my latest bird mansion . It will be 13 ft wide and have close to 200 rooms . It will weigh close to 1,000 lbs


WOW - That is awesome!!! My Purple Martins would love that:clap:

Very Nice work


----------



## overanalyze

martymc said:


> they wanted an industrial look. Your going to use 5/8" cables? That's HUGE!! We just used a clear Lacquer on the steel as soon as it was cool enough to touch.


 No not cable..solid rod. We wire brushed everything with a grinder, cleaned it all with Laquer thinner, then shot it with two coats. 

Here are the landings we worked on today. Had to make a hardwood sandwhich since the bottom is open. Laid the bottom layer upside down and glued and pinned it all together. Then glued and pinned the ply to that. Took the whole section off and installed the top layer. Then used our sweet new Festool to cut everything at once. The only thing we have to do yet is install the edge trim. The treads and floor are both 2" thick so the bulk works!


----------



## kyle_dmr

About 2800 sqft.
Sunkens galore.
Windows will go in tomorrow, ran short by 10 sheets on the upper roof. Throw them on tomorrow.
This is after 7 days.


----------



## FramingPro

kyle_dmr said:


> About 2800 sqft.
> Sunkens galore.
> Windows will go in tomorrow, ran short by 10 sheets on the upper roof. Throw them on tomorrow.
> This is after 7 days.


do just cantilever the upperfloor for the brick to siding transition.
when you do the sunkens based on number of risers is there a specific riser height you are given or you just use say 7 1/2" and inform the stair guy?
roof would be a fun one to sheet.


----------



## FramingPro

after going to pick up some nails and vents for my friends roof tomorrow i started this little project for my neighbour
He has an existing carport with posts and braces on the property dividing side.
So he got someone to come in and dig a footing and lay a course of block with anchor bolts.
I was to close this side in.
and the front too, with an opening for a garage door.
i never even thought i would see this happen but its gonna look sweet!
Blah blah, plumbed down from the beam and snapped my lines for the sills.
framed up the walls.
left openings for windows. and starting sheeting.
The dumbies at RONA shipped us 3/4" T&G OSB instead of 7/16" osb...
The block work is screwed up so i need to snap a level line and pull my sheeting up to that.
we poured a concrete footing to extend the block work farther at the front.
got to use my hilti to drill into the old piers to dowel rebar in :thumbup:
It was dark when i finished so i did not get pics of the garage box beam header i built.
After school i will work on installing the sheeting. and then it will be stuccoed.
Eventually we will demolish the back of the carport which has a shed and extend out the walls to have a bigger space.
we will get a clear window well to cover the window that is at eave level in the flat roof. :thumbup:
i am soo much better at running sill plates now :clap::clap:
everything fit first try.
Tommorow i am off to supply LABOR to help my friend do his roof.
rip and tear and install. gonna have to move it, but well get it done.
Oh, the guy whos house i roofed last week asked me to come and do the back half of his other house (4sq gable, no vents no, chimneys)


and i also picked up a heavy duty Stanley hammer tacker for $20 :thumbup:


----------



## JesseCocozza

kyle_dmr said:


> About 2800 sqft.
> Sunkens galore.
> Windows will go in tomorrow, ran short by 10 sheets on the upper roof. Throw them on tomorrow.
> This is after 7 days.


From slab to this in 7 days? How many guys on your crew? I'm not doubting, just curious.


----------



## dom-mas

No slab, they would have had to build the floor system as well


----------



## Cole82

Cole's Custom Creations
Cedar Rapids Iowa

Azek trim For the WIN!


----------



## Cole82

Deck reskin on a 15 year old deck.










Replaced broken concrete patio with decorative gravel patio.










New front cedar and composite stairs.


----------



## CanningCustom

JesseCocozza said:


> From slab to this in 7 days? How many guys on your crew? I'm not doubting, just curious.


He has a 4 man crew Jesse and i can vouch for him


----------



## kyle_dmr

JesseCocozza said:


> From slab to this in 7 days? How many guys on your crew? I'm not doubting, just curious.


4 man crew+telehandler.
Theres a ton of bearing walls in the basement, no steel beams except for second floor. slab would easily knock a day+off.
Best we've done this model in is 5 days with a 5man crew, but there were no sunken areas.


----------



## JesseCocozza

kyle_dmr said:


> 4 man crew+telehandler.
> Theres a ton of bearing walls in the basement, no steel beams except for second floor. slab would easily knock a day+off.
> Best we've done this model in is 5 days with a 5man crew, but there were no sunken areas.


That's awesome. Things here take so much longer because of all the hurricane tie down. I look at a house like that and I see 5 days of tie down alone, let alone framing, sheathing, and truss set.


----------



## jstanton

started this one about two weeks ago. About 8000 sq ft, were doing the framing and cedar shakes with a bunch of sweeping roof ect.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JesseCocozza said:


> Things here take so much longer because of all the hurricane tie down. I look at a house like that and I see 5 days of tie down alone,


Right, it must be nice to live in a no wind no shake zone. I'm shocked that guys build on here and don't even own a tico nailer:blink:


----------



## Cole82

Here is a basement we did where the HO was in over there head they called us to bail them out. It sat torn apart for over 2 years before they called.

This is what it looked like when we got there.



















This is finished ready for carpet.




























Cole


----------



## CanningCustom

Who doesnt have a tico nailer? Must be the deck guys eh Randy


----------



## Leo G

dumbazz


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Flat screen tv surround


----------



## JesseCocozza

4:12 roof over old 2:12 roof. Why they're leaving the old roof underneath I might never know.


----------



## world llc

Had to replace 2 acrylic dome skylights over in Hackettstown, NJ. Changed them out for ner velux lites.

I had to rip the roof down to the facia and replace the siding too with new step flashing to the sheeting because everything was so tight together. Grace ice and water up the valleys and over the low slope dormer. Also had to add house wrap as it was non existant


----------



## FramingPro

Leo G said:


> Call me when you hit 3000 hours a year. :laughing:


that was just in 2 months in the summer..


----------



## FramingPro

so
i just finished up this 6sq rip and replace.
Started yesterday, a bit later then i would have liked to so today i had to finish up some minor stuff.
Owens corning Duration shingles..lots of material inconsistency:whistling
the sure nail was a nice touch, could easily dance my gun along the 1"? wide line..
added vents  im getting better at them. i left the shingles back about 3/4" to have a channel for water and i tarred the shingle tabs to the flange.
my lines are good its just the waviness in the roof deck that gives the illusion that they are not.. ridge cap is straight as an arrow !


----------



## EthanB

Helped my father in-law remodel his kitchen. I came in after the rough in and helped with the most of the stuff thereafter. Haven't finished the curved doors on the island cab or the thresholds yet but we're close.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Nice looking job Pro:thumbsup: We use the solar vents here don't now if you guy use them up there in the snow and cold:blink: but it's a easy up sale. Just labor,,right:whistling



FramingPro said:


> so
> i just finished up this 6sq rip and replace.
> Started yesterday, a bit later then i would have liked to so today i had to finish up some minor stuff.
> Owens corning Duration shingles..lots of material inconsistency:whistling
> the sure nail was a nice touch, could easily dance my gun along the 1"? wide line..
> added vents  im getting better at them. i left the shingles back about 3/4" to have a channel for water and i tarred the shingle tabs to the flange.
> my lines are good its just the waviness in the roof deck that gives the illusion that they are not.. ridge cap is straight as an arrow !


----------



## FramingPro

another cool little job.
I am building a little 10' section of fence between me and my neighbors backyards. just for decoration

but theres a catch. We are keeping this old crabapple tree base and running the fence between that and a huge old elm tree.
The elm tree is wide so we have plently of wiggle room to adjust the location of the post there.
but on the crabapple stump. it is leaning in both directions..We got the materials over a month ago, and just trying to figure out how to get a plumb clean surface has been our challenge. I finally said **** it and today i started.
I took a chainsaw to it, to get some plumb lines.. chain is dull and ran out of fuel, so i improvised with my skillsaw making kerfs and chopping it out with an axe.. went amish today :laughing:
got it pretty good. By making some plumb lines i significantly reduced the size of the colum that i will have to box out.
I started my making some corners, (4) out of the 1x6 cedar. I installed one, plumbed it, screwed it to the tree and built out as necessary. Tommorow i will install the rest. then i can boogie.
I will run regular fence boards but ontop of the 6' columns i will build an arch out of 2x12 and run little boards on top.
it will be a cool addition to my website!


----------



## bdoles

Soooo, there has to be a good reason for leaving the crabapple stump. Just leaving it for more creativity???


----------



## FramingPro

bdoles said:


> Soooo, there has to be a good reason for leaving the crabapple stump. Just leaving it for more creativity???


it was supposed to be our post..


----------



## jomama

JesseCocozza said:


> 4:12 roof over old 2:12 roof. Why they're leaving the old roof underneath I might never know.


I "need" to do something similar on my own house some day, and after talking to a colegue, who's a long time firefighter, I'll be tearing the shingles and sheating off of mine when it's done. He told me a "double" roof on a house is nearly impossible to put out once it starts on fire.........


----------



## Tinstaafl

FramingPro said:


> it was supposed to be our post..


Unfortunately, it will rot out a lot faster than a regular PT post. Should be good for a few years, though. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Tinstaafl said:


> Unfortunately, it will rot out a lot faster than a regular PT post. Should be good for a few years, though. :thumbsup:


its rotting a bit in the centre, but the rest of the tree is solid
that is some hard wood!!.
i can hardly make a dent in it with the axe. 
and my skill saw bogs right down in it


----------



## chuckdee

It's since been finished.......Cedar.

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/29374530/IMG_1894.jpg



____________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
www.rhinobldg.com


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Nice. I'm bidding on some cypress trellises (correct plural spelling?). Hope I get it..will be fun to build.

We got rained out today. Swung by the job and snapped some shots. Waiting on wall sheeting inspection to start Tyvek and get roof trusses installed.

That trench you see in the slab is where we had to saw cut and add footing steel. The previous (unlicensed) contractor decided to skip the masonry wall supporting second floor / roof and its footing called out in the drawings, which we had to redraw and replace (previous permit set is inadequate at best). That's one benefit of doing Design-Build work. The existing cedar siding will be removed and replaced with new stucco. Shingle roof will be cup and pin barrel tile. Owner wants Spanish Mission style.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> 4:12 roof over old 2:12 roof. Why they're leaving the old roof underneath I might never know.


Owners currently living in the house? That could be a reason why. Nice framing bud


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

FramingPro said:


> it was supposed to be our post..


What happens when the tree "grows"?


----------



## FramingPro

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> What happens when the tree "grows"?


its dead
i got the column built!!
looks pretty sweet.
cameras out of commission


----------



## TheItalian204

*One:*




*Two:*







I can post 14 more :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

Slantwise?


----------



## Resta

Mock-up for upcoming job.


----------



## Resta

Crown 16 on 6 3/4
How we cut it.


----------



## Resta

In situ...


----------



## Tinstaafl

dom-mas said:


> Slantwise?


Yup. Instead of running the material through the table saw with the edges parallel to the blade, run it at an angle. That way, you take an elliptical "scallop" out of the material rather than a hard right-angle cut.


----------



## [email protected]

Resta, I know you get this all the time , but you do some bad ass awesome bomb diggity work. My hats off to you. Real old school craftsmanship. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FramingPro

Resta said:


> In situ...


you and that ceiling framer guy should partner up and do some crazazy ****! :thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas

All i can say each time I see your work Resta is

DAAAAAAAAAANNNNNNNG

Oh and Tinstafaal, thanks for clearing up "slantwise" That one will be going in my vocabulary arsenal for sure


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres some pics of the mantle i built with the ugly shelves the home owner requested along with hte siding

the siding is a brand new product called celex, its sorta like vinyl in which it has a nailing flange and locks to the course below but its 1/4" high density foam borderline plastic... weird thing is.. siding goes on first then the trim goes on.. you just keep the siding back specific distances for corners, frieze, windows and doors


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Look good WWK:thumbsup:


----------



## woodworkbykirk

ill have more pics next week... was having phone issues.. had like 150 pics on my phone but couldnt get them off it onto comp... starting fresh. doh:wallbash::cursing:


----------



## IRISContracting

*Small Job... I like small jobs*

Customer wanted a flat screen mounted to be flush with the wall above her fireplace and the components installed in a closet in the entry hall adjacent to the living room.

Before...









During...













































Box/plate in the ceiling of the closet for the 4 HDMI cables and AV cable set.









Bracket and cables for TV









Finished Installation


----------



## Part Time Taper

Im taping and painting a big main floor and a bedroom. Be nice i'm just learing still and doing everything by hand. LOL


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Been doing a lot of demo in the rec. center of a big condo:blink: I was told to not perv. at the women by the pool:whistling generally it sucks sooooooooooo bad


----------



## overanalyze

Had a large install at UCLA last week. That place was impressive! We had 8- 12' x 18' frames to assemble and mount. Then 9 graphic panels per frame and then the 36' long "easel" at the bottom. Also had some locker room fixtures. There is another install in a few weeks to put up more items. The company we install for does the design and engineering work. it's a nice little break from residential.


----------



## dom-mas

WoodworkbyKirk. Mantle looks great!! The shelves look like....shelves. But the mantle looks great


----------



## chris klee

IRISContracting said:


> Customer wanted a flat screen mounted to be flush with the wall above her fireplace and the components installed in a closet in the entry hall adjacent to the living room.
> 
> Bracket and cables for TV



whats the white square? center speaker?


----------



## IRISContracting

chris klee said:


> whats the white square? center speaker?


Access panel... they saw all the space back there and wanted a hidden compartment... for what I don't know:whistling


----------



## chris klee

IRISContracting said:


> Access panel... they saw all the space back there and wanted a hidden compartment... for what I don't know:whistling


it would be a great place for a small safe except if your getting robbed, i am sure the tv is going to be removed and expose the safe.


----------



## FramingPro

Heres a pic of that fence,
I ran out of fence boards a few days ago.. waiting for materials :whistling
I think it looks pretty nice, im not sure what is gonna happen for the curve or for the arbor area.. ill have to figure out what looks good and do it up


----------



## TimelessQuality

overanalyze said:


> Had a large install at UCLA last week. That place was impressive! We had 8- 12' x 18' frames to assemble and mount. Then 9 graphic panels per frame and then the 36' long "easel" at the bottom. Also had some locker room fixtures. There is another install in a few weeks to put up more items. The company we install for does the design and engineering work. it's a nice little break from residential.
> 
> View attachment 78420
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 78421


Looks like fun:thumbup:

UCLA's in NW Ohio??


----------



## overanalyze

Lol..no still in LA. We travel for this company. They specialize in impact graphics for universities. They have full time installers but call us when they have a difficult install or if they are slammed. It's a nice gig!


----------



## FramingPro

i built this set of winders today in that garage i roofed.
reallly happy with how they went together.
i built my landing 3 1/2" larger to allow for the upper staircase bearing.
tapcons suck..or atleast this batch did.
so i just used my hilti and drilled a 1/4" hole with a bunch of nails :thumbup:
Cut the stringers, fit like a glove!!.
i assembled the whole unit and lifted it up...lets just say i won't do that again!. Heavy, i dropped it, and it sucked.
there is a tiny gap at the bottom on 1 stringer, i just cut the wrong side of the line.
He was impressed and i was too :whistling
A 3 stair winder would not have worked, because of the window. but im thrileld with this.!


----------



## Kent Whitten

Good and bad Nick. Where the stringers are setting, you need to hanger those. The stairs will eventually crack and fail right where your birdsmouth is. They look sweet though Nick, proud of ya. Doing well.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks good:thumbsup: You guys up there don't use a middle stringer?


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Good and bad Nick. Where the stringers are setting, you need to hanger those. The stairs will eventually crack and fail right where your birdsmouth is. They look sweet though Nick, proud of ya. Doing well.



i knew someone would point that out.
but those notches have full bearning. horizontally and vertically. its not just bearing on top.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks good:thumbsup: You guys up there don't use a middle stringer?


28" wide with a 2x10 tread... client and me didn't see a need


----------



## Kent Whitten

Not sure if you can see it in the marked up photo here Nick. Your stringer will have a great chance of cracking right where the circled part is, causing the whole set of stairs to come down. The fix is snub off the bottom points and ledger it, or hanger it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> 28" wide with a 2x10 tread... client and me didn't see a need


Oh we never build them that narrow here , it doesn't meet code.


----------



## Kent Whitten

FramingPro said:


> i knew someone would point that out.
> but those notches have full bearning. horizontally and vertically. its not just bearing on top.


I don't see it. Sorry.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Not picking on you Nick, but there is some tweaking to do. You have to understand, once you build them, you are the one responsible for something happening if it's not up to code. A fire or someone falling....bad mojo mon.


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Not picking on you Nick, but there is some tweaking to do. You have to understand, once you build them, you are the one responsible for something happening if it's not up to code. A fire or someone falling....bad mojo mon.


no i hear ya.
well we are gonna post it and built a wall sloping with the stairs.
i don't see what you mean tho, if it was just top bearing then ya, but its hard against both vertical and horizontal surface.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> no i hear ya.
> well we are gonna post it and built a wall sloping with the stairs.
> i don't see what you mean tho, if it was just top bearing then ya, but its hard against both vertical and horizontal surface.


Here the top and bottom would have to have metal on it to pass code. If a wall will go under that outside stringer, that will stiffen it up and the world will be good:thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

FramingPro said:


> no i hear ya.
> well we are gonna post it and built a wall sloping with the stairs.
> i don't see what you mean tho, if it was just top bearing then ya, but its hard against both vertical and horizontal surface.


I understand your thinking Nick, but it's not good enough. There has to be a fail safe for the bearing. If that sucker cracks where I show it, she's coming down sooner or later. It's a simple fix. A 2x6 with the angle ripped and RS screwed underneath. 

However, if there's a wall under like you said, the outside will be fine and the inside should be too. RS screws are your friend there, but not absolutely necessary.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Nice radio.

How does that top attach? That I hate to say looks suspect too. Man I feel like I'm picking on you today. They look good, but that doesn't count if it's not completely right. Sorry mon.


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> I understand your thinking Nick, but it's not good enough. There has to be a fail safe for the bearing. If that sucker cracks where I show it, she's coming down sooner or later. It's a simple fix. A 2x6 with the angle ripped and RS screwed underneath.
> 
> However, if there's a wall under like you said, the outside will be fine and the inside should be too. RS screws are your friend there, but not absolutely necessary.


can i get a 90 degree bracket and put them on the inside corners?
im not seeing this angled thing, as in cut it to fit under the point on the vertical area of bearing so its like an additional ledger?


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Nice radio.
> 
> How does that top attach? That I hate to say looks suspect too. Man I feel like I'm picking on you today. They look good, but that doesn't count if it's not completely right. Sorry mon.


half inch ply hanger board, with a 2x12 screwed to the bakc and screwed to the joists.


----------



## Kent Whitten

Ledger


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Ledger


tis what i thought, meh, easy enough to do. when i go back i will :thumbsup:


----------



## Kent Whitten

If there's a wall going under, you will be fine without it.


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> If there's a wall going under, you will be fine without it.


idk.
but my top connection is good.
i couldn't have it butt into the top because of headroom. and also, i had to have a hanger board...framing was 9 inches below, the 6" floor system..


----------



## dom-mas

with tapcons if you don't go deep enough or get all the dust out they will snap before they get snug. If you don't like tapcons do the regular nails but put a piece of tie wire in the hole first. As you drive the nail in it will deform the wire and make a good snug fit.


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> with tapcons if you don't go deep enough or get all the dust out they will snap before they get snug. If you don't like tapcons do the regular nails but put a piece of tie wire in the hole first. As you drive the nail in it will deform the wire and make a good snug fit.


yea these were thin and i was having trouble clearing the dust.
i did that with nails, worked really good


----------



## TimelessQuality

Check out BuiltbyMac's wheelchair lift deck thread... 

He shows a nice detail for the top bearing... :notworthy

I'm sure yours is good, it's just a shed.

Just a thought for future reference


----------



## woodworkbykirk

dom-mas said:


> WoodworkbyKirk. Mantle looks great!! The shelves look like....shelves. But the mantle looks great


yah i know... im pleased with the mantle other than one small spot on the crown where a nail didnt sink.. when i went to set it the mdf blew apart.. painters took care of me there..

as for the shelves i wanted to build em as a stand alone book case and slide em into the space then run trim to clean up the gap between the walls


----------



## Andrew6127

Little side job I picked up, before pictures of course.

After shots tomorrow.

Guy wanted it just refaced but I told him I don't run decking on an.angle when joists are on 24 inch centers.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Kent Whitten said:


> Good and bad Nick. Where the stringers are setting, you need to hanger those. The stairs will eventually crack and fail right where your birdsmouth is. They look sweet though Nick, proud of ya. Doing well.


I have to agree. Not that you asked, but I'm going to tell you how I would've done it.... Make your second winder deeper from window moving left by the width of your first stringer tread. Landed the stringers on top of the second winder with a 3-1/2" deep by 1-1/2" tall notch on the bottom face of your first riser and install a cleat on the second winder for the stringer to stop on.


----------



## KnottyWoodwork

jmplogin said:


> View attachment 78251
> 
> 
> Storefront trim for Mall retailer in Durham, NC
> 
> View attachment 78252
> 
> 
> Same store's interior trim work


How did this gem get passed up. It looks tight for commercial :thumbsup:


----------



## crissyissy

*Deck cover & veneer stone*

Figured I might as well share! I love checking out all your guys' projects! 

We have a couple on the go...

This was a deck cover tied in to the existing roof, and yesterday started veneer install on corners and bottom of garage and house, and pillars for deck cover.


----------



## JesseCocozza

crissyissy said:


> Figured I might as well share! I love checking out all your guys' projects!
> 
> We have a couple on the go...
> 
> This was a deck cover tied in to the existing roof, and yesterday started veneer install on corners and bottom of garage and house, and pillars for deck cover.


Christmas lights a year round thing there?


----------



## crissyissy

JesseCocozza said:


> Christmas lights a year round thing there?


Just for the lazy ones! :laughing:
Most people put them up here on Thanksgiving...before the first snow hits...but that's next weekend. These ones have indeed been up all year.


----------



## GregThCarpenter

*triple built in bunk beds*

My current project; triple built-in bunk beds.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Welcome to the post crissyissy:thumbsup: Nice lani roof you did there.
Interesting name you have there with the cupcakes:blink:

Did you see this thread?
http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/story-behind-name-95767/index4/#post1186777


----------



## crissyissy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Welcome to the post crissyissy:thumbsup: Nice lani roof you did there.
> Interesting name you have there with the cupcakes:blink:
> 
> Did you see this thread?
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f22/story-behind-name-95767/index4/#post1186777


Haha, thanks. I just posted over there too. Not overly interesting story though! If you think my username is weird....you should see the business name! :whistling

And as for the cupcakes....they are my favorite thing in the whole wide world. Well...close to it anyway. I told the guys I was going to get everyone tshirts like that but they figure I should get ones saying they will work for beer. So on payday, I brought out a case of beer and said "whaaaat? You guys said you work for beer!" Ha, suckers. :thumbup:


----------



## Brutus

first time ever building on the ground and flying walls in. learning experience, for sure.

framing detail above the triangle window










strapped and ready to go









One down, 3 to go.










No pics of the actual lifting of the walls, too hectic.

And before anyone asks, bottom cripples/sill and sheathing left off so the mason who will be doing the block partition walls between the units of the town house can get his pallets of block up there with the fork lift.


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> first time ever building on the ground and flying walls in. learning experience, for sure.
> 
> framing detail above the triangle window
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strapped and ready to go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One down, 3 to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No pics of the actual lifting of the walls, too hectic.
> 
> And before anyone asks, bottom cripples/sill and sheathing left off so the mason who will be doing the block partition walls between the units of the town house can get his pallets of block up there with the fork lift.


sweet.
with block firewalls i guess there not bearing in this case?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> And before anyone asks, bottom cripples/sill and sheathing left off so the mason who will be doing the block partition walls between the units of the town house can get his pallets of block up there with the fork lift.


 Good for loading drywall too.

I see you'z guys with your built on gable ends and barges on. We never do it that way here:blink: So it seem the only thing holding that over hang on is the plywood? We usually run all the outriggers to the 2 foot truss with metal and metal where they go over the gable truss.:blink:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good for loading drywall too.
> 
> I see you'z guys with your built on gable ends and barges on. We never do it that way here:blink: So it seem the only thing holding that over hang on is the plywood? We usually run all the outriggers to the 2 foot truss with metal and metal where they go over the gable truss.:blink:


standard detail is to pre apply overhangs,
toenailed, conncections with subfascia at the bottom, and roof sheathing make them very rigid.
if they are beyong 18" we usually cantilever back in. :thumbup:
i recently learned a better way of building rake walls, that still allows the use of a gable truss.
the wall is to the underside of the sheathing., so you face nail the studs thru the gable truss, and that way you stud height is easy to mark. and the gable truss is the drywall backing.. never thought of it that way!


----------



## FramingPro

Kent Whitten said:


> Ledger


ill do that, the top is 1/2" plywood hanger board, screwed, and laminated iwth a 2x12 on the back for increased rigidity.


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Good for loading drywall too.
> 
> I see you'z guys with your built on gable ends and barges on. We never do it that way here:blink: So it seem the only thing holding that over hang on is the plywood? We usually run all the outriggers to the 2 foot truss with metal and metal where they go over the gable truss.:blink:


I have never done the gables that way. Always to the cantilever blocks. If doing trusses we order the gable truss stepped down for the blocks.


----------



## donerightwyo

That is pretty cool:thumbsup:


----------



## mattmag

*garage*

(bottom) just finished a small garage addition to a home in rochester. the plans with a bonus room and all made the peak higher than the original home (a no-no in some area's per the city).. so we just threw a taller, fake dormer on the house right on the existing roof. 

middle is going to be a fun lil fix.... 3 sheets of ply to be replaced, as well as all soffit and fascia around the whole garage. installing drip edge while im at it, proper flashing where there isnt any and re-shingling

top, refinishing my sks stock..it's the second i have done.. quite the process., ask and i'll tell the deets. 1 more coat of poly and im done.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Frank Castle said:


> I used a torsion spring set up like for a garage door for the lifting. Because it already had the electronics for stop points and reversing motor, I used a garage door opener to motorize it.


Genius. :thumbsup:

Now all I need is a project to use that on.


----------



## Century Man

*Mt Vernon VA Front Entryway Remodel*

Just finished this exterior remodel. Posted a blog article with a link to a YouTube clip.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Been working on these


----------



## mattmag

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Been working on these
> View attachment 79917


homeowners permit?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Nope real hack job


----------



## Cole82

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Been working on these
> View attachment 79917


From my experience Home Owners get upset when you carve their kids pumpkins.


Cole


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

So what.. :laughing: It has been my experience that some of them will not like anything anyways. Mine as well enjoy myself. .


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Oh yeah got the brick finished before I carved their pumpkins..


----------



## Frank Castle

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Been working on these
> View attachment 79917


I've also been workin' on some of these. :clap:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Frank Castle said:


> I've also been workin' on some of these. :clap:


Yours look fantastic! I used my dremel multi tool. I let my boys draw their own.. 5, 7, 9


----------



## Frank Castle

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yours look fantastic! I used my dremel multi tool. I let my boys draw their own.. 5, 7, 9


I use my jig saw!:laughing: Kids draw what they want ....2, 6, 10. I just help their vision with power tools.:thumbup: Less chance *they* get hurt with the knifes. As for me, that's a chance I'm willing to take for the team.:laughing:


----------



## Cole82

This is last years pumpkin I carved. Haven't done one yet this year.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Wife liked that..

Ill bet tnt does nice pumkins. Where is that guy?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wife liked that..
> 
> Ill bet tnt does nice pumkins. Where is that guy?


Heck I haven't seen him lately:blink: Has he been banned:blink:


----------



## chris klee

Wonder if Resta carves pumpkins?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Wife liked that..
> 
> Ill bet tnt does nice pumkins. Where is that guy?


He must have found real life people to argue with.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I made my buddies costume he's gonna be bumble bee the autobot

If I come up with big boxes I'll be Optimus prime

I can't wait for us to be tripping walking up to people houses lmao
Atleast no one can see me this year we were both hulk last year and everyone knew it was me lmao


----------



## dom-mas

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Oh yeah got the brick finished before I carved their pumpkins..
> 
> View attachment 79921


Did you do the brick?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Started a glue down wood floor job this week. These pics are from Monday. We're using Ramboard to cover the floor. Next up at this project is cabinetry install and trim.


----------



## chris klee

dom-mas said:


> Nice... the cabinets getting painted?


Yes, but by their painters. 
I am going to try to stop by and get some pics of it painted. 

Today I finished a kitchen install I started Monday. Had to be somewhere else yesterday so I finished up the uppers and the trim today.


----------



## Resta

I am trapped at home.
Extra work for my first boss.
Need to do a texture. 6' on 1' total.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Your are an amazing artist Resta!


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Yesterday we wrapped up the last room of glue down engineered hardwood and today we started hanging doors / casing along with cabinetry installation. Here's pic of my cut station, about 100 yards from the gulf  The weather was absolutely gorgeous today.


----------



## r4r&r

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Yesterday we wrapped up the last room of glue down engineered hardwood and today we started hanging doors / casing along with cabinetry installation. Here's pic of my cut station, about 100 yards from the gulf  The weather was absolutely gorgeous today.


Well I can see a tree, a hammock, a fence, another fence, another house, a fence next to that, another house, some trees, a street... 

Bet your jealous now. If not I'm jealous enough for both of us. I'd be beating others to be the cut man on that gig.


----------



## J L

Just finished some display shelves for a client for displaying his sports and racing memorabilia. The long shelves on the right in the first pic are for his die cast indy cars. The big cabinet with the woodworkers journal is going to display 42 sports illustrated superbowl edition magazines. 

I made a trim board on the side of the cabinet to cover the slot where you can slide the magazines in and out of. The board is held in place by rare earth magnets. The kerfs are relief cuts as the board decided it wanted to bow on me after I finished it.  But they're not seen when it's installed.


----------



## Resta

I have a photo for panel pattern and texture. Doesn’t have to be exact but similar. Do not think that it gets fast. Today I spent the whole day for that shoddy texture.


----------



## JesseCocozza

More T&G soffits with the herringbone style joints on the corners. Made a little jig and then a jig for the jig to mill up the end grain for a locking corner.


----------



## dom-mas

Resta said:


> I have a photo for panel pattern and texture. Doesn’t have to be exact but similar. Do not think that it gets fast. Today I spent the whole day for that shoddy texture.


Why are you replicating the brownstone carving in plaster? Just something the client liked?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

...


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Basement finish in Beavercreek Ohio. This is from day 6 & 7.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Room addition Springboro Ohio.


----------



## Resta

dom-mas said:


> Why are you replicating the brownstone carving in plaster? Just something the client liked?


I make from clay. It's replacement on landmark building which was smashed and now will be replaced and made from GFRC.


----------



## dom-mas

oh dear. And i bet all that beautiful brownstone is just laying there as clean fill. GFRC?


----------



## Resta

*G*lass *F*iber *R*einforced *C*oncrete .


----------



## dom-mas

does it look like stone?

looked it up, weird stuff


----------



## Resta

Depending on the manufacturer. Most of gfrc looks like real stone.


----------



## B.D.R.

A fun project, but spent half the time under a tarp trying not to get rained on.
This was built over top of a concrete stair that had no landing.
The wood is Kaya Batu, which is Spanish for F#&@*^# expensive.


----------



## HARRY304E

B.D.R. said:


> A fun project, but spent half the time under a tarp trying not to get rained on.
> This was built over top of a concrete stair that had no landing.
> The wood is Kaya Batu, which is Spanish for F#&@*^# expensive.


Nice..............:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

That does look nice !


----------



## chris klee

B.D.R. said:


> The wood is Kaya Batu, which is Spanish for F#&@*^# expensive.


lol. 


looks like it


----------



## JTemple

Five of these and 40 shelves before I touch a wall.


----------



## Paulie

All done.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Did you blow some leaves over that step so we could not see it??

How close is the hill from the edge of that step Paulie?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Very nice Paulie! Whats the ticket in Michigan for something like that?


----------



## Paulie

WarnerConstInc. said:


> *Did you blow some leaves over that step so we could not see it??*
> 
> How close is the hill from the edge of that step Paulie?


:laughing::laughing:

No, I was just there to do some touch up's today and I had my camera with me. They have a lawn service and I'd say they'd better get on the ball.

Anyways they are going to landscape the yard I guess in the spring. 

The plan is to add some more rocks by the step and build it up, add shrubs. Also dig out and retain on the other side of the cathedral.


----------



## Paulie

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Very nice Paulie! Whats the ticket in Michigan for something like that?


We came in right in the middle of the bids..... just where I like to be.

XLM walnut, hidden fastners, cedar to match, Radiance railings.

About 3 fiddy.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Nice its fo fiddy now Paulie..


----------



## Masonry G

Really nice. Did you do the stone too?


----------



## Paulie

Masonry G said:


> Really nice. Did you do the stone too?


Sorry, nope.


----------



## dom-mas

Masonry G said:


> Really nice. Did you do the stone too?


I think i missed something. What stone?


----------



## Paulie

dom-mas said:


> I think i missed something. What stone?


My chiseled stone abs and gluts. I dunno.


----------



## TimHoff

Those cathedral ceiling are great by themselves, but the woodwork really sets it apart.


----------



## TimHoff

*Insulating*

Insulating a cathedral ceiling. Beautiful ceilings, but a pain.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Hey Paulie – Very nice project :thumbsup: I have a couple questions:

Is this a heated area (screened in or glassed in)?

Is the indoor flooring decking? Over a crawler?

I didn't see a pic of your chiseled stone abs… Did I miss something? :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

TimHoff said:


> Insulating a cathedral ceiling. Beautiful ceilings, but a pain.


Sorry to burst your bubble but all of your insulation is installed incorrectly! By attaching the Kraft facing to the sides of the rafters and studs, you may make the drywallers happy, but you just killed the efficiency of the fiberglass. To work properly, insulation needs to have a surface to contact evenly on all 6 sides.


----------



## Paulie

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Hey Paulie – Very nice project :thumbsup: I have a couple questions:
> 
> Is this a heated area (screened in or glassed in)? Not heated but glass and screens. On a side note the HO called me and they are thinking about a fireplace now.
> 
> Is the indoor flooring decking? Over a crawler? Yeap. HO wanted to be able to spill beer or whatnot and not worry about it. Installed a double screen underneath to keep out skeeters and *****.
> 
> I didn't see a pic of your chiseled stone abs… Did I miss something? :laughing:


  The mods deleted the pic, said the rest of the boys here would be jealous.


----------



## TimHoff

overanalyze said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but all of your insulation is installed incorrectly! By attaching the Kraft facing to the sides of the rafters and studs, you may make the drywallers happy, but you just killed the efficiency of the fiberglass. To work properly, insulation needs to have a surface to contact evenly on all 6 sides.


Hmmm looks like I will have to check that out.


----------



## Tinstaafl

overanalyze said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but all of your insulation is installed incorrectly! By attaching the Kraft facing to the sides of the rafters and studs, you may make the drywallers happy, but you just killed the efficiency of the fiberglass. To work properly, insulation needs to have a surface to contact evenly on all 6 sides.


Insulation manufacturers say that either way is acceptable. Most inspectors require that ceiling drywall be glued to the rafters. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Trusses landed mid-morning Friday, you know what that means....












Yup, take off a bit early and start the roof on Monday! :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> Trusses landed mid-morning Friday, you know what that means....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yup, take off a bit early and start the roof on Monday! :laughing:


How do you like those fill in the hip block trusses?
I like cutting full hips and dropping them in kine.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> How do you like those fill in the hip block trusses?
> I like cutting full hips and dropping them in kine.



I've only ever done one of the ones that were dropped and came with the "hat" truss that laid in. I liked that.

I don't mind these, you can use up the scrap blocks fairly quickly, and there isn't much laying around site after that. We will sheath the main slopes first. Using a piece of 1x4 strapping to mark where the hip is from fascia to peak. Then come back around and to the minor slopes after that, filling in the hip blocks and common blocks as you sheet up the roof.


----------



## FramingPro

so me and chris worked together yesterday:thumbsup:
had to reframe the floor of this old burnt out strip joint in the downtown core. It was my first commercial job, so it was kinda cool. They are turning it into a art gallery.
The existing 26" beams were packed out on top with 2x12 to accept our hangers, so first we established our benchmark off the underside of the existing subfloor, measured down joist width and snapped lines, laid out and hankered. the beams are all screwed up in height so we had to float the hangers up.. good thing they were face mount. The demo guys were going around us, taking down the old burnt wood. We got 3/4 of the hangers up... we had 2 sections ready for joists, i would have loved to just cut all the joists, 1/4" short for play, and drop them in, we had like 4 guys, so this would have gone fast and kept everyone busy..
came home covered in ash..
wish i could be around to frame and deck it though :sad:
it was a nice day too!
today i got a mega deal, habitat for humanity restore was selling a brand new north 20 foot self retracting line life. for $75.. i jumped on that.
normally 844, for 76 :thumbup:, never been used or anything, still has factory approval sticker on it. Now this, is one thing that i would love to use, my rope is a pain, but this... no slack. nothing to trip on. I will without a doubt use my fall protection now with this baby.


----------



## Brutus

Hey Nick, nice score on the line.

I don't know what Ontario rules are like, but I'm sure they are the same as here. Please remember to have your fall protection stuff inspected on schedule. If you get caught with an out of date inspection tag, they could ding you pretty bad.

Keep up the good work, bud.


----------



## CraftPro

This Morristown, NJ home was power-washed and -sanded, caulked, and holes were filled with Bondo. The old, rotted garage door frames were demolished and rebuilt with vinyl brick-molding, and the crown molding above one of the windows was replaced. The bare cedar was stain-blocked in order to stop the tannin (cedar's natural acidic chemical) from bleeding through the new paint, and all windows and doors were caulked and weather-proofed. The result: garage door frames that not only look great but will never rot, and a long-lasting, good-looking paint job that will protect this home from the elements.


----------



## Chris Johnson

Brutus said:


> Please remember to have your fall protection stuff inspected on schedule. If you get caught with an out of date inspection tag, they could ding you pretty bad.
> 
> .


Haha....sound familiar Nick


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

When working on the roof I prefer the rope over the retractable tugging on me. Now on the lower roof, siding and the rig is hanging I like the retractable. I have from a 6' to a 30foot retractables and one rope:blink: I like to tie the rope around my neck this way I don't have to worry about hanging around and dangling to a slow death:blink:


----------



## dom-mas

strip joints being replaced by art galleries? boooooooo

Was the demo done by Preistly?


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> strip joints being replaced by art galleries? boooooooo
> 
> Was the demo done by Preistly?


ask chris, i don't think so, but they do get alot of demo here


----------



## RCCIdaho

Great way to start a Monday morning....


----------



## dom-mas

ewwwwww. I don't like blue juice at all. generally speaking there isn't much that grosses me out but a bunch of other peoples waste is at the very top of the list.

While we are on the subject (not really but close)...who are the guys who leave the damned lid up. If I have to use a go hut i certainly don't want to see what the last 5 people left behind. Also do the guys who write crude comments think that they are actually funny. Haha, you are a racist and you don't know how to spell. Hahaha Joe is gay, hahahaha you had sex with someones mother. Just poo already. 

Sorry wrong place to rant I guess


----------



## Leo G

Recent kitchen I just put the finishing touches on. Floor got it's final coat and last thing to do was to install the toekick covers. The original kitchen had 4 walls. The Island post was the corner of the room. Place is wide open now.


----------



## Tech Dawg

Leo G said:


> Recent kitchen I just put the finishing touches on. Floor got it's final coat and last thing to do was to install the toekick covers. The original kitchen had 4 walls. The Island post was the corner of the room. Place is wide open now.


I really like how the island matches the appliances! Nice work :clap:


----------



## Leo G

That was the exact idea. The husband was a bit worried, me, not a bit. I told him it would bring the continuity from the kitchen to the island.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Why did they leave the soffet/bulkhead in? 

Cover framing?

It needs to go.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Recent kitchen I just put the finishing touches on. Floor got it's final coat and last thing to do was to install the toekick covers. The original kitchen had 4 walls. The Island post was the corner of the room. Place is wide open now.


Leo is that floor solid 3/4 oak? and if so did you refinish it with poly?


----------



## Leo G

I have nothing to do with the floor. But it is solid and it has poly on it.


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Porch Restoration, Elisha Brimhall Residence, Clinton, MA*

Porch Restoration, Elisha Brimhall Residence, Clinton, MA.

http://www.renaissancerestorations.com/portfolio/ebrimhall/ebrimhallsideporch.htm


----------



## NovakServices

Small little cabin I did some work on earlier this year. you wouldnt believe how close to the lake it was. old school house before codes change.

http://www.workfo.com/snapshots/small-cabin#.UKv5-uOe974


----------



## Leo G

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Why did they leave the soffet/bulkhead in?
> 
> Cover framing?
> 
> It needs to go.


One side is a supporting lam. The other is to complement it and have the lights over the island. At the last moment they changed the overhang of the narrow cabinet from inside to outside which kinda screwed up the centering of the lights on the counter. But it's hardly noticeable to me, so it can't be all that bad.


----------



## FramingPro

i have not worked on this for a long time, i am out of ideas. I was gonna make an arch with the 2x12s but my neighbour wanted something else, now i am at a stand still and i want to get it done soon. I was thinking maybe like a gable, and on top put decorative purlins.
any ideas? 
snows a coming


----------



## CanningCustom

Thats about it


----------



## CanningCustom

Apparently some of the pics didn't want to upload


----------



## Morning Wood

Little curved step


----------



## astor

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Started a glue down wood floor job this week. These pics are from Monday. We're using Ramboard to cover the floor. Next up at this project is cabinetry install and trim.











Any reason you glued down?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

astor said:


> Any reason you glued down?


It was 9/16" thick engineered hardwood GC wanted glue down, no nails. I've never nailed engineered floor, only real hardwood (3/4 thick).


----------



## woodworkbykirk

closets on a remodel were close to wrapping up on


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So it's a 23 feet by 12 foot deck:whistling I hope I've got enough footings:blink:

So the word this morning was "Our goal is your hole"


----------



## chris klee

pretty fancy fo deck footings. :thumbsup:


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Framing a renovation job, did the demolition as well (before after pics). There's some fascia work to be done outside after we finish framing. Yesterday we came early and found some locals taking a dip in the river. Ummmm...I know it's southwest Florida but the Manatee River is in the low 60 degrees right now. Brrrr


----------



## CanningCustom

Here is what we are upto now. Putting a roof on a commercial building. There will be 2 identical mirrored buildings


----------



## overanalyze

CanningCustom said:


> Here is what we are upto now. Putting a roof on a commercial building. There will be 2 identical mirrored buildings


What size lift are you using? Looks like fun!


----------



## Brutus

looks like a dream to sheath, too!


----------



## CanningCustom

overanalyze said:


> What size lift are you using? Looks like fun!


It's a 44'er, has been fun so far!


----------



## CanningCustom

Few more shots from today, we are running out of room............well those didn't upload in order lol


----------



## Brutus

We were without a place to go for a the past week, filling time here and there doing a few little things. Punch list stuff really.

When it rains, it pours, apparently the boss keeps getting offers, something real big may be in the works.

So we started this today, yes a Friday. -18* Celsius with the windchill, a tiny dusting of snow over night, ocean winds gusting at 50 km/h. It was feeling real cold.










Lots are apparently going for $110,000


----------



## chris klee

Still contracting paper. 
Setting floor trusses on building 1 and setting forms on building 2. 
Sheeting the floor tomorrow and pouring concrete Tuesday.
Monday we have to clean up the muddy site. The stone entrance is completely covered in mud and I even had to get a street sweeper to clean the road in front. 
I hate mud. 
See ya all on FNC


----------



## NovakServices

Work I am doing on The Tile Shop. Finishing this one up, then onto the next one. 

http://www.workfo.com/snapshots/tile-shop#.ULk0vtPjl74
http://www.workfo.com/snapshots/the-t#.ULk0vdPjl74
http://www.workfo.com/snapshots/the-tile-shop#.ULk0vNPjl74


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tom, we prefer that you post pics using the IMG tag so they're directly viewable here. If you need help with that, say the word. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldfrt

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> oldfrt:blink: That puppy looks HEAVY! How you'd get it up there:blink: You have a lift?


 HO has a friend with a backhoe.
He picked up the beam from my welder,dug
the holes and did some of the back filling.
She weighed about 450#.


----------



## AutumnWood Inc.

Here is a project we just finished up ....


----------



## jgar

Here are a few pics of one we just did. Sandy left a big old pine tree on the roof...


----------



## jgar

...


----------



## jgar

The entire roof go ice and water. Fun little project.


----------



## jgar

Last of em.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

I'm in winter mode now here's a pic of my mobile office

I wasn't gonna do it this year but the guy kept calling its a big company with decent equipment so he gave me a raise to stay wasn't enough but I'm not one to say no when someone tries to help 

I think I got demoted though at the same time I lost my loader when I had my heart attack last year and I just filled in on the crappier equipment 

So this year they put me in a new location huge parking lots and service roads all broke up by islands friggen architects suck at designing lots lol

Oh half is uphill on icy wet crap packed down by a loader sucks

I got another Volvo but the wipers don't work there's no steering ball and no friggen radio oh yea the turbo spooling up is good for a few minutes lol

I've been plowing straight for the last couple days it gets old quick on the same terrain

But today I had to do all my old lots too the new guy screwed them up bad so I had to clean them the way I'd do it

I get back to finish mine ad this other guy comes into help

I don't like people screwing around with my lots they don't pile it like I do and when it freezes it screws up the flow

I seen him in the lot so I wasn't gonna check up on him

I see him leave and go to the lower lot he half assed it and pushed the piles down to the service road did half the adjacent lot and left

It pissed me off because if I didn't check I would of said it was done so I took pics and sent them to the super and told her send him home if he's done with his work lol she must of said something because he came back but I cleaned it up

I have to go back at 12 30 tonight to start again

Last night the commute was harrowing to say the least

Our state plows plow in tandem trapping everyone behind them I squeeze thru I'd rather drive on snow than slush

Last night I just squeeze by I think they are getting use to me bullying my way by lol

I get close to the job site and it's bad out and I'm stuck behind 2 wds and I say screw it and pass them on the inside the first one was in the middle so it was no problem the second guy is going all over the lanes I was on the rumble strip when I knew by him

As soon as I'm in front and a ways away from him I get to a uturn a plow turned around in leaving a wall of snow all the way across the highway
It blew me slideways at about 55 it had my heart going but I remained calm and drifted a bit till it was time to countersteer then wildly fishtail lol

And people say ps3 is just a game lol it's a driving simulator 

I'm installing my go pro for my commute now lmao


----------



## FramingPro

jgar said:


> The entire roof go ice and water. Fun little project.


Not an ideal location for a vent stack........:blink:


----------



## jgar

FramingPro said:


> Not an ideal location for a vent stack........:blink:


For sure, this place is a old ranch with a few additions on it. Some of it did not make a lot of sense. The front wall with the bow window we put in was all concrete block, no insulation. Firing strips on the outside with the ceder siding. Inside was firing strips and sheetrock.


----------



## FramingPro

Did this back in November, had to go back last week to finish up.
They finished building knee walls and setting the beams so we joisted and sheathed. The building was 38" bigger on 1 side..in 33'..
Steel framers were going at it, fun day. I like framing :whistling


----------



## CJKarl

Fabrication and installation of bluestone cladding on trapezoidal columns.



















Granite bases, on the home stretch.


----------



## overanalyze

CJKarl said:


> Fabrication and installation of bluestone cladding on trapezoidal columns.
> 
> http://s264.photobucket.com/albums/...on=view&current=video-2012-12-24-11-15-30.mp4
> 
> Granite bases, on the home stretch.


Those look amazing! Do you set with mortar? What fills the joints? Very nice!


----------



## CJKarl

overanalyze said:


> Those look amazing! Do you set with mortar? What fills the joints? Very nice!


Thanks, The bluestone is spot bonded with Latipoxy 310. Joints get backer rod and gray caulk.
If you're on Facebook you can check out more stuff.
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Kaufmann-Masonry-LLC/170736296279491


----------



## HarriDec

Here is one of our current jobs. Its a listed Edwardian building located in Central London, complete refurbishment top to bottom including the external. Should be finished end of Feb.


----------



## chuckdee

AutumnWood Inc. said:


> Here is a project we just finished up ....




Good work! You should try to convince them to get some sort of overhang now. :thumbsup:





____________________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal buildings


----------



## dom-mas

Nice, Unlike many I really like Edwardian building. Understated yet elegant


----------



## 5starbuilders

This is my huge 6x8 addition . Beggars can't be choosers. It does have a little 12x12 composite deck , and siding the house. Now if we can make the white stuff disappear


----------



## Brutus

Anyone wanna come and play in the snow? DWB?!

some quick in progress snaps of the townhouse we are on right now. clear spans totally open. Like I've said before, we strap the ceilings and install non bearing walls once we're dried in. This involves some hefty beams


----------



## J L

Brutus, I don't miss the days of scraping the ice off of the studs or walking on frozen walls. :no:


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> Anyone wanna come and play in the snow? DWB?!
> 
> some quick in progress snaps of the townhouse we are on right now. clear spans totally open. Like I've said before, we strap the ceilings and install non bearing walls once we're dried in. This involves some hefty beams


Niceeee
I just hate, glueing with frozen glue.


----------



## C2projects

Some more projects from the summer
And the duplex I just finished


----------



## Brutus

Apparently the microwave wasnt left when the boss went away for the day earlier in the week.

I found my coworker torching his lasagna for lunch to heat it up...


----------



## Mud Master

While you guys got to enjoy your Sunday night all cozy on ct I was stuck fixing this crap from another contractor...

(Edit: Don't know why their upside down. Never had that happen before)






























A small time consuming repair that could have been easily avoided by just starting the first course level. Every other slat was to large for their merchandising hooks since they allowed the slats to walk on them 1/4+ in every 8'. Two of my men will be there the rest of the night ripping and reinstalling all the 2x8 baseboard since now it's all over the place and won't fit. Will have to scribe to fit individually, than caulk and touch up paint. Magnets would have been much more cost effective. 

Sometimes skipping the basics is what causes so many problems.


----------



## davitk

It's nice to be inside in the winter. Last day was today, on to another basement finish. :drink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

davitk said:


> It's nice to be inside in the winter. Last day was today, on to another basement finish. :drink:


Love me some basements..


----------



## chuckdee

davitk said:


> It's nice to be inside in the winter. Last day was today, on to another basement finish. :drink:



Nice. My basement in Michigan didn't look like that. Well done!




_______________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
metal buildings


----------



## Jdub2083

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Love me some basements..


Me too. They're about 80% of our business :thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook

This is my current project. This is the only picture I have of it on my camara right now, but I'll get some more soon....


----------



## dom-mas

How is that 2nd floor brick supported? Block wall below or steel beam?


----------



## brickhook

The wall with the two windows came up through the bottom with a steel beam to the side. The side wall, we sawed the face off of the brick, about 1/2" thick, and tar papered, scratch coated and layed them like tile. I've got better pictures to post later, I've just got to scan them.


----------



## dom-mas

I've done the cutting the stone down so it can be installed like thin stone as well. Sometimes I just don't understand architects when they draw something that has stone/brick but don't put any support for it in the drawings. Where do they get their degrees?


----------



## brickhook

I agree! We've sawed about 2400 brick so far to lay on their dormers , framed chimneys, and gables. The brick company will saw them for $1.50 a piece! I told the HO that i would saw them for a lot less.


----------



## brickhook

Guys putting the cooper pots on top of our chimneys. These chimneys are framed and we sawed all of the brick on these , too.


----------



## dom-mas

chimneys are what I've done most of the sawed thin stone for. Archies love to show a stone/brick chimney, but how do you build it if the frame is wood? Oh wait, the archie never thought of that, I guess that's my job


----------



## brickhook

Davitk, you basement project looks great! :thumbsup:


----------



## Donohue Const

A small 30x60 shed addition


----------



## astor

brickhook said:


> The wall with the two windows came up through the bottom with a steel beam to the side. The side wall, we sawed the face off of the brick, about 1/2" thick, and tar papered, scratch coated and layed them like tile. I've got better pictures to post later, I've just got to scan them.


First I thought you have used cement board under the sliced bricks,but I guess you do it like stucco guys. I am not sure which one cost less.
I have a project calling granite tiles instead of bricks, I will use cement boards(Durock Next Gen)under.Of course I will also use LATAPOXY 310 Stone Adhesive instead of mortar.


----------



## brickhook

I don't like using durock outside. #1.The house is already sheeted with 7/16" OSB, and we just go over that with 2 layers of tar paper and then shoot the wire on with a roofing nail gun. #2. The durock would need to be some how water proofed. and #3 Durock is only 5' long and doesn't work on 16" centers.

Anytime we do thin stone or thin brick, we always do tarpaper,wire, and scratch coat.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

brickhook said:


> I don't like using durock outside. #1.The house is already sheeted with 7/16" OSB, and we just go over that with 2 layers of tar paper and then shoot the wire on with a roofing nail gun. #2. The durock would need to be some how water proofed. and #3 Durock is only 5' long and doesn't work on 16" centers.
> 
> Anytime we do thin stone or thin brick, we always do tarpaper,wire, and scratch coat.


You can get Durock in 4x8 sheets (from drywall supplier or lumber yard) but they're heavy and floppy. I agree though, you would need to water proof the Durock even though its water resistant itself. The paper, lath and scratch coat makes more sense.


----------



## astor

brickhook said:


> I don't like using durock outside. #1.The house is already sheeted with 7/16" OSB, and we just go over that with 2 layers of tar paper and then shoot the wire on with a roofing nail gun. #2. The durock would need to be some how water proofed. and #3 Durock is only 5' long and doesn't work on 16" centers.
> 
> Anytime we do thin stone or thin brick, we always do tarpaper,wire, and scratch coat.


For me finding someone to do the scratch coat is the problem. In my case, builder wrapped with Tyvek (I am not sure if it serves anything at this point), we will staple roofing tar paper then install Durock.
16" center was my concern also, so I have ordered 4'x8'. We'll be using platform on Genie boom,I hope it will be smooth install.


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> Yep they are


How do you know that? On the plans..


----------



## FramingPro

Diamond D. said:


> You, I'm guessing. Unless your not doing the siding.
> Pretty tight between the two roofs in front, what do you have, maybe 8"?
> 
> Have fun,
> D.


He's the framer. Not sider


----------



## C2projects

CanningCustom said:


> Try covering the stair hole?


Yeah usually do. Just got going, and just didn't do it.


----------



## Diamond D.

Thanks, Nick, but some guys do more than just framing.
I notice you / with ICF.

D.


----------



## CanningCustom

Yeah I thought it was directed to me. No I'm not doing the siding on this one. I am doing siding on one across the street this weekend. There is 10" in that nice little area. Stand by for right angle drill!


----------



## Diamond D.

CanningCustom said:


> Yeah I thought it was directed to me. No I'm not doing the siding on this one. I am doing siding on one across the street this weekend. There is 10" in that nice little area. Stand by for right angle drill!





FramingPro said:


> He's the framer. Not sider


:tt2:

D.


----------



## FramingPro

Diamond D. said:


> :tt2:
> 
> D.


Ill be damned. :jester:


----------



## CanningCustom

lol I'm just helping out the builder, I can do siding I just don't enjoy it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

McGuire said:


> Is it impossible to find affordable workmans comp.?


fftopic:


----------



## kiteman

C2projects said:


> House we are close to finishing. Was laying out the roof today and became a chicken when I got to the stair well wall. Can't help but think that I've done this countless times and yet can still get rubber legged at the stair well... Granted the majority of hoses that I've done have been bungalows.


I remember my first boss saying "You ain't gettin' paid to be brave."

Years ago I fell down a stairwell into the basement, the cause of my back problems to this day.

Boy, you build them narrow up there. Actually, we have one narrow like that we build in our in-fill inner city housing.


----------



## Zkb Contracting

Remodel started 12/15/2012


----------



## C2projects

kiteman said:


> I remember my first boss saying "You ain't gettin' paid to be brave."
> 
> Years ago I fell down a stairwell into the basement, the cause of my back problems to this day.
> 
> Boy, you build them narrow up there. Actually, we have one narrow like that we build in our in-fill inner city housing.


Yeah, they are really narrow I keep tellin people its like a bowling alley. It is an infill, makes it awful to move anywhere when walls are braced.


----------



## Leo G

Zkb Contracting said:


> Remodel started 12/15/2012
> 
> View attachment 85535
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85536
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 85537


That's not a remodel. You built a house onto their house :thumbsup:


----------



## chuckdee

Leo G said:


> That's not a remodel. You built a house onto their house :thumbsup:




That's what I was thinking....damn add on is bigger than the original.




_______________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris
prefabricated steel buildings


----------



## Boardwalk North

This is a new home we designed and built. We're just about ready to install the sheet rock. The pictures show the entire process to date. Let us know what you think!


----------



## fouroheight68

Design/Build Mental health Inpatient Facility for the VA Sacramento (Army Corps is the owner). Im the QC manager/Project Engineer.


----------



## FramingPro

Todays fun!
So me and chris are trimming out those towns we built. Today was our crown molding warm up day. Once we got cookin it went good, we had his one trim carpenter friend there to help us. Had a few good tricks up his sleeve. I didn't really do much, but i watched and picked up on some stuff. Coping, mitres and adjusting stuff, did some caulking and it was good. Learned how to nail into ICF.. and we did the return there on the end. The places look sweet, seeing how framing **** ups affect the trimmers.. i see why i should take the time to plumb and square my stuff perfectly. Brought some scraps home.. gonna try my hand at coping with a jig saw..


----------



## dom-mas

coping with a jigsaw. Really?

How do you nail into ICF?


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> coping with a jigsaw. Really?
> 
> How do you nail into ICF?


Yep and it worked dandy, ok not into ICF, but into a drywalled ICF wall without studs, you set the nose of the gun at 45* shoot, swing the other 45* in same spot and shoot, to make an x... holds really well.


----------



## A.Murrill

Zkb Contracting said:


> Remodel started 12/15/2012


Man. That's a good looking job!! Clap! Clap!


----------



## SSC

Leo G said:


> I was thinking a pencil line from a #2. I guess you are thinking the thickness of a pencil :OMG:





dom-mas said:


> That's what I would think, The door has a casing but the windows don't


Usually theirs a casing kit that comes with arched windows. I'd like to see what the architect has planned.


----------



## FramingPro

Chris Johnson said:


> Nicholas...there was a bracket holding a steel beam in that area, the drywallers were suppose to hollow the back of the board for an 8"x8" area to compensate...they forgot


Thats right, i completely forgot about that, i had to do that bracket on #6, what a joy


----------



## FramingPro

Been trimming away. This was a cool week, did anything from framing, drywall backing, a little bit of drywall and even learned to install stairs... big hefty solid oak stairs going up 10'....heavy as hell.
I haven't done much trim.. learned how to nail trim though. Been picking up tricks and seeing how screwed up walls and stuff can affect the other trades. Windows were installed by ray charles himself, reveals vary by 3/8", not plumb, screwed up gaps... not sitting flush... Lets just say, next block of these towns we will do the window install :whistling
The casing is a sweet 2 piece thingy, and the stool is nice, I really like trim!!! Might have to get myself a chop saw :thumbsup:
Next thing you know, all my doors will have pieced together scraps for casing. :laughing: 
We have to run cords from the box and use lights... power isn't hooked up yet :no:
This is our other job, 5 storey ICF building, been held up for a long time so its sweet to finally start.


----------



## TJH24

Nick- That is one interesting transition where that transom comes down beside the door. It looks like you handled it well.

Good trim carpenters are the ones who face all these situations and can still make it look good even when the framing is a butch job. Painted trim makes it easier. Stained trim on old houses or even poorly framed new homes can be quite the challenge.

Your doing a good job. Keep learning and becoming more versatile, it will definately help you in the future.

Chop saws are very handy, once you get one, you will find uses for it for everything. Im not a production framer (additions and remodels) but we always have a chop saw set up when framing. Its great for cutting cripples or blocking or anything that needs small pieces or repetitive cuts.


----------



## slowsol

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Sometimes corners are all messed up or a clg will have a crazy belly. If I frame it, it's usually square, level, plumb.


Now I'm intrigued. Is it the thickness of a pencil line, or the thickness of the actual pencil?:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Framing Pro a chop saw is a very important part of the carpenters arsenal:thumbsup: You don't need an expensive one. I have a cheap one and it works just fine,10" nonslider:whistling I also have a 15" one non compound. You can always upgrade later:thumbsup:


----------



## C2projects

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Framing Pro a chop saw is a very important part of the carpenters arsenal:thumbsup: You don't need an expensive one. I have a cheap one and it works just fine,10" nonslider:whistling I also have a 15" one non compound. You can always upgrade later:thumbsup:


To start I would agree you don't need an expensive one. I had a cheap one for a few years that was fine for framing/decks and fences. It did cut at a 2 degree bevel. When I got my first trim job it was super frustrating. I ended up buying a dewalt 12" sliding compound saw 2 weeks later my trailer got broken into... RAGE... I replaced it with a Milwaukee sliding compound. I like the dewalt stand a lot better. I might buy one for my Milwaukee.. I'm going off topic. But I find my days were less frustrating with the better saw.


----------



## FramingPro

Don't give me props, it was all Chris, i was just standing there.


----------



## dom-mas

How do you find installing ICF in the winter. My FIL did an ICF foundation for himself this summer and I helped him an afternoon because it was raining at my job but had finished raining where he was. The holes (i'm sure there's a real name I want to call them grooves but they aren't) that the ICF sit in had gotten filled with water and we were finding that even a small amount of water made the units impossible to get real tight. I'm sure in the winter a bit of snow and ice make the whole deal real difficult


----------



## Chris Johnson

dom-mas said:


> How do you find installing ICF in the winter. My FIL did an ICF foundation for himself this summer and I helped him an afternoon because it was raining at my job but had finished raining where he was. The holes (i'm sure there's a real name I want to call them grooves but they aren't) that the ICF sit in had gotten filled with water and we were finding that even a small amount of water made the units impossible to get real tight. I'm sure in the winter a bit of snow and ice make the whole deal real difficult


Yea buy a cheap 39$ shop vac and suck the water out of the top of the block, keep it covered in the winter whenever possible, keep the same shop vac handy, you will be using it as well. If you get ice build up, I use a screw driver to break it free and just vacuum out the loose ice.


----------



## dom-mas

We used a compressor (it was handy) and blew the water out, but there was a 1/2 course that had to be taken down and redone. Definitely covered the wall for the night after that


----------



## Chris Johnson

Yes that works too, and a leaf blower, I just never liked the water blowing back and hitting you. 

And if you have nothing with Nudura, the blocks lock together, you can hit them hard enough it squeezes the water out - usually all over you too.

It's been a great school of hard knocks


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> How do you find installing ICF in the winter. My FIL did an ICF foundation for himself this summer and I helped him an afternoon because it was raining at my job but had finished raining where he was. The holes (i'm sure there's a real name I want to call them grooves but they aren't) that the ICF sit in had gotten filled with water and we were finding that even a small amount of water made the units impossible to get real tight. I'm sure in the winter a bit of snow and ice make the whole deal real difficult


We refer to them as "nibs".
What block was he building with?


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

slowsol said:


> Now I'm intrigued. Is it the thickness of a pencil line, or the thickness of the actual pencil?:blink:


If I can shove my #2 pencil tip into the gap beyond say half of the sharpened tip (probably about 3/16") then I'll run some caulking. I've seen some messed up corners, "square" drywall columns are the worst. Sure I can change the angle of the miter to make it work, but sometimes the drywall veers off the last foot or so. Hard to explain in words. Hopefully I got my point across.

I only do this for paint grade trim. Stain grade I use an angle finder or use scrap stick as angle templates OR I'll square the corners of my trim and have the drywaller float out the mud to close the gaps from crappy mud jobs and corner bead installed way off.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

FramingPro said:


> Don't give me props, it was all Chris, i was just standing there.


Shhhhh. You're my supposed to say that out loud. You were "learning" on the job.


----------



## FramingPro

Worked today, we picked up the TE 75 festool track saw to bevel the doors, worked really well!! Beveled about 20 doors, then we routered in the hinges. I learned how to set up the jig and router the stuff, it was pretty cool. Doing the framing take off for a 6 block of towns.. need to file an RFI...damn arch  Dusty as hell... it looked like CJ had blonde hair 
We tried my improvised dust collection plastic bag with... mixed results.


----------



## Mud Master

FramingPro said:


> Worked today, we picked up the TE 75 festool track saw to bevel the doors, worked really well!! Beveled about 20 doors, then we routered in the hinges. I learned how to set up the jig and router the stuff, it was pretty cool. Doing the framing take off for a 6 block of towns.. need to file an RFI...damn arch  Dusty as hell... it looked like CJ had blonde hair
> We tried my improvised dust collection plastic bag with... mixed results.


You mean the TS 75??


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mud Master said:


> You mean the TS 75??


Yes Yes he means a TS75,,,The young man is getting bombarded with a slue of term and lingo and gets confused at times. He!! so do I! All in all he's doing great:thumbup:


----------



## Chris Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All in all he's doing great:thumbup:


He was the mortise-man yesterday


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

It's great the young man has the guidance of a guy like yourself, and the others you work around.


----------



## Roofcheck

Why not bury the beam in the ceiling?


----------



## FramingPro

Roofcheck said:


> Why not bury the beam in the ceiling?


He didn't want to i guess. Too much work.


----------



## Brutus

FramingPro said:


> I slipped this little bit of magic just before reaching Chrissy's house for the game. The guy took out a "bearing wall" where the ceiling joists lapped, so we put 1 2x10 across that opening, took out the other wall and put another 2x10 there. I was a little scared seeing the ceiling move down as he cut the wall out...Also when we went to install the beam i saw how much the ceiling sagged...nothing a car jack won't fix...he took out the wall on the wrong side of the joist lap so it sunk... Double post on each beam. blocked and nailed into the wall on the other end. Gonna go back tomorrow and finish up framing.


That would scare the crap out of me. No shoring? Wow....

Also, that has to be a 3 ply beam, at least.


----------



## CanningCustom

What is the span on that new beam Nick?


----------



## dom-mas

Even if it only carries a dead load, no live load?


----------



## FramingPro

CanningCustom said:


> What is the span on that new beam Nick?


about 10'... 2 ply 2x10


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> What is the span on that new beam Nick?



3 ply 2x10 beam can be 12 feet long, if it is in the middle of a 16 foot room.

From there, the beam only gets bigger, with closer supports.

2010 NBC


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> That would scare the crap out of me. No shoring? Wow....
> 
> Also, that has to be a 3 ply beam, at least.


I told em, but its ok. He did the same thing in his house... still standing


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> 3 ply 2x10 beam can be 12 feet long, if it is in the middle of a 16 foot room.
> 
> From there, the beam only gets bigger, with closer supports.
> 
> 2010 NBC


This is just holding ceiling joists.. its a bungalow.


----------



## Brutus

Nick, that was the span table I used.


----------



## donerightwyo

Resta said:


> Small job. Pinnacle. It will be very high up on the building and no one will pay attention to details.


I have much respect for what you do, Resta:thumbup:


----------



## J L

Hey Nick, just so you're aware, that wasn't the right way to perform the beam installation. Brutus touched on it with the "no shoring" comment. But before you can remove a bearing wall, you have to take the load off of the wall before removing it. 

I typically do this with a temp wall a few feet back on either side of the bearing wall running parallel to the bearing wall. Cut the studs just a touch long and so they pre-load when installed. Then once the temp walls are in, now it's OK to take out the bearing wall.

Depending on the amount of weight being carried on the temp walls, sometimes you'll need temp walls on the floor below the temp walls to support the floor joists that the temp wall is loading.

Then after the beam is in, you have to make sure that you have continuous bearing down to the foundation. You just changed the load path from a full length of wall to 2 points - the jack studs on either side of the beam. Below that, in the floor framing, you'll typically have to install blocking, and in the wall below that, you'll typically have to add a stud pack. In most cases, we use 3"x3" square metal tubing welded up on site.

When installing a new beam in an existing structure, metal is the way to go for supporting the beam. The original structure has already settled and the frame has been slightly compressed due to the weight on the structure. If you use wood to support the beam, over time, these will compress slightly from the load which will show as cracks in the drywall/trim. The metal won't compress which will avoid future issues.

And lastly, learn to read the span charts tables and abide by them. Even if this guy has "done it before and it's fine". It may not be to code or within spec. For me, most times I hire an engineer to specify beams. In the remodel I'm currently on, I've got 8 engineered beams going in.

Load bearing wall removal is no joke and shouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## FramingPro

RemodelGA said:


> Hey Nick, just so you're aware, that wasn't the right way to perform the beam installation. Brutus touched on it with the "no shoring" comment. But before you can remove a bearing wall, you have to take the load off of the wall before removing it.
> 
> I typically do this with a temp wall a few feet back on either side of the bearing wall running parallel to the bearing wall. Cut the studs just a touch long and so they pre-load when installed. Then once the temp walls are in, now it's OK to take out the bearing wall.
> 
> Depending on the amount of weight being carried on the temp walls, sometimes you'll need temp walls on the floor below the temp walls to support the floor joists that the temp wall is loading.
> 
> Then after the beam is in, you have to make sure that you have continuous bearing down to the foundation. You just changed the load path from a full length of wall to 2 points - the jack studs on either side of the beam. Below that, in the floor framing, you'll typically have to install blocking, and in the wall below that, you'll typically have to add a stud pack. In most cases, we use 3"x3" square metal tubing welded up on site.
> 
> When installing a new beam in an existing structure, metal is the way to go for supporting the beam. The original structure has already settled and the frame has been slightly compressed due to the weight on the structure. If you use wood to support the beam, over time, these will compress slightly from the load which will show as cracks in the drywall/trim. The metal won't compress which will avoid future issues.
> 
> And lastly, learn to read the span charts tables and abide by them. Even if this guy has "done it before and it's fine". It may not be to code or within spec. For me, most times I hire an engineer to specify beams. In the remodel I'm currently on, I've got 8 engineered beams going in.
> 
> Load bearing wall removal is no joke and shouldn't be taken lightly.



There was shoring.


----------



## J L

FramingPro said:


> There was shoring.


Then why did the ceiling sag and have to be jacked back up? That never should have happened. :no:


----------



## C2projects

RemodelGA said:


> Hey Nick, just so you're aware, that wasn't the right way to perform the beam installation. Brutus touched on it with the "no shoring" comment. But before you can remove a bearing wall, you have to take the load off of the wall before removing it.
> 
> I typically do this with a temp wall a few feet back on either side of the bearing wall running parallel to the bearing wall. Cut the studs just a touch long and so they pre-load when installed. Then once the temp walls are in, now it's OK to take out the bearing wall.
> 
> Depending on the amount of weight being carried on the temp walls, sometimes you'll need temp walls on the floor below the temp walls to support the floor joists that the temp wall is loading.
> 
> Then after the beam is in, you have to make sure that you have continuous bearing down to the foundation. You just changed the load path from a full length of wall to 2 points - the jack studs on either side of the beam. Below that, in the floor framing, you'll typically have to install blocking, and in the wall below that, you'll typically have to add a stud pack. In most cases, we use 3"x3" square metal tubing welded up on site.
> 
> When installing a new beam in an existing structure, metal is the way to go for supporting the beam. The original structure has already settled and the frame has been slightly compressed due to the weight on the structure. If you use wood to support the beam, over time, these will compress slightly from the load which will show as cracks in the drywall/trim. The metal won't compress which will avoid future issues.
> 
> And lastly, learn to read the span charts tables and abide by them. Even if this guy has "done it before and it's fine". It may not be to code or within spec. For me, most times I hire an engineer to specify beams. In the remodel I'm currently on, I've got 8 engineered beams going in.
> 
> Load bearing wall removal is no joke and shouldn't be taken lightly.


That's a good explaination, I have heard of people using steel but I never have tried myself. I have always used microlam beams in these situations.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

nick did you check that beam for level.. thats an awfully long beam to put in place without a temp wall up to support the roof or floor above
anything more than 4' gets temp wall in my books.. ive done 14' beams that opened up walls and those were bad enough with a temp wall. we still had to jack the beam up so it was level


----------



## Leo G

If the house isn't level you can't pump the beam up to level. You can pump it up to be even on either side of the top of the wall.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yup.. might not touch the joists though , in that case you need to shim the joists so they actually bear if you dont want to jack up ceiling above.. definintely not something you want to do in a older house with plaster. .as the plaster will crack


----------



## Leo G

Yep OHS

Old House Syndrome.


----------



## FramingPro

Yep we levelled it and trued it up.. .Did another beam today. 8' double 2x6


----------



## Jaws




----------



## Jaws




----------



## Jaws




----------



## Jaws




----------



## Jaws




----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That’s sweet Jaws :thumbsup: We used to have a thread on “show me your command center” here. Search is useless. We should find and fire it back-up :clap:


----------



## Jaws

Middle work station (the messy one) is mine.

Sorry, it would only let me post one pic at a time or it would crash


----------



## dom-mas

hey, your name is all green and stuff


----------



## Jaws

dom-mas said:


> hey, your name is all green and stuff


Someone slipped and hit the wrong key...:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> View attachment 86819


Can you shower in this position :whistling


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Can you shower in this position :whistling


Not sure why they are side ways.


----------



## dom-mas

Should probably get a moderator in here to fix that


----------



## Jaws

dom-mas said:


> Should probably get a moderator in here to fix that


:whistling:laughing:

I think it is because I took the picture sideways


----------



## dom-mas

Oh, Ok


----------



## overanalyze

Damn John...I am gonna go work in your office...flat screen, tile shower...why do you need to go home!


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Damn John...I am gonna go work in your office...flat screen, tile shower...why do you need to go home!


Im there a lot. My mom works three days a week, the other 2-3 days ESPN is on in the back ground. :thumbsup:


----------



## kiteman

Jaws said:


> Im there a lot. My mom works three days a week, the other 2-3 days ESPN is on in the back ground. :thumbsup:



What, instead of Days of Our Lives?:laughing:


----------



## r4r&r

kiteman said:


> What, instead of Days of Our Lives?:laughing:


Well you know ever since the whole Luke and Laura thing it just hasn't been the same.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

kiteman said:


> What, instead of Days of Our Lives?:laughing:


John’s more of an Oprah kind a guy - soft and sensitive :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That’s sweet Jaws :thumbsup: We used to have a thread on “show me your command center” here. Search is useless. We should find and fire it back-up :clap:


http://www.contractortalk.com/f17/lets-see-your-command-centers-fellow-geeks-68763/

Just use Google with this term:

"command center" site: www.contractortalk.com

:thumbsup:


----------



## dkillianjr

tenon0774 said:


> Yep.
> 
> The home owner and I did the design.
> 
> It mimics the "keyhole" design of the casing around the windows.


Very nice work Scott!:thumbup: So what part of Pittsburgh is all this nice work taking place in?


Dave


----------



## Dan_Watson

*240 year old remodel*

The original house is right around 240 years old. The 2 additions well over 150 years old. We found a Civil War belt buckle in the mortar of the wood shed. 

As close to a full gut as possible. Demo was done by others, but we are handling everything else. 




























18-24" extension jambs for almost all of the windows. We finally purchased the Festool TS55. Paid for itself on day one.


----------



## Brutus

She looks great for the age, wow.

Rafters were sistered? Did you guys do the brick/masonry work?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Brutus said:


> She looks great for the age, wow.
> 
> Rafters were sistered? Did you guys do the brick/masonry work?


All of the rafters and joists were sistered to level the ceilings, and stiffen everything up. 

That is the original masonry. Only a few repairs for the stone will be done. The stucco on the additions is another story. There are a few areas with some serious delamination.


----------



## ACS1




----------



## carolinahandyma

This is a common exterior project in our area. Small townhome complex was built in approx. late 80′s, showing signs of age on exterior. Many areas on the exterior wood rot (fascia, corner board trim, shingle molding, and trim around the columns) has been discovered by the property owner and confirmed by our GC. Video below highlights progress. This should be a 3-4 day project but the weather keeps getting in the way!


----------



## Brutus

Dan_Watson said:


> All of the rafters and joists were sistered to level the ceilings, and stiffen everything up.
> 
> That is the original masonry. Only a few repairs for the stone will be done. The stucco on the additions is another story. There are a few areas with some serious delamination.


Very cool. I really like the stone work. Looks like what my grandfather had on his house that he built in the 60-70's


----------



## Dan_Watson

Brutus said:


> Very cool. I really like the stone work. Looks like what my grandfather had on his house that he built in the 60-70's


That stone is the exterior of the wall, the interior looks the same in some areas. Most of it was plastered over. It is a local granite.


----------



## Jaws

You boys up north get some cool gigs. 240 year old house here is pretty much non existent

Nice, Dan.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Jaws said:


> You boys up north get some cool gigs. 240 year old house here is pretty much non existent
> 
> Nice, Dan.


Thanks.

PITA is more like it. There is almost no such thing as consistent or level. We attempt to split differences and make things parallel. Its all about the illusion of perfection on this one.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

here a few that we completed in the last month / 2..


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

few more


----------



## Jaws

ACS1 said:


>


Bad azz :thumbsup:

Thats a cool gig.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

more:clap:


----------



## Jaws

CITY DECKS INC said:


> few more


 Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

im on a roll.....:clap:

bathroom pre glass door/walls.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

Jaws said:


> Nice :thumbsup:


thank you sir. i really appreciate it we bust our asses for our customers..:thumbup:


----------



## QCCI

Nice work man!! Looking good!


----------



## dom-mas

Dan_Watson said:


> The original house is right around 240 years old. The 2 additions well over 150 years old. We found a Civil War belt buckle in the mortar of the wood shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very strange construction. There is no evidence of anything holding the stone above the windows besides the windows themselves. Usually if it's a wood lintel the windows have a casing that hides it, a masonry lintel or arch could be seen. What's holding the material up above all the openings? If it is the windows, are the bowed at all?


----------



## CarrPainting

:whistling:sad::thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Brutus said:


> All hand nailing, nick. No guns there. You'll probably get to a second floor. yea.
> 
> Just remember, the lead hand not only is playing "babysitter" to the volunteers, he is also coordinating the job.
> 
> I've been on there with 15 volunteers who wouldn't leave me alone for 30 seconds to get in a phone call... :laughing:


Yea, it should be a ball and a half!!!


----------



## JMichael

Bathroom that we just finished.


----------



## Dan_Watson

dom-mas said:


> Dan_Watson said:
> 
> 
> 
> The original house is right around 240 years old. The 2 additions well over 150 years old. We found a Civil War belt buckle in the mortar of the wood shed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is very strange construction. There is no evidence of anything holding the stone above the windows besides the windows themselves. Usually if it's a wood lintel the windows have a casing that hides it, a masonry lintel or arch could be seen. What's holding the material up above all the openings? If it is the windows, are the bowed at all?
> 
> 
> 
> I was mistaken. I checked with my bus partner thats very involved in this project and he said the header(s) are 4" thick and are the full depth of the wall. It is actually the wood we capped on the outside.
Click to expand...


----------



## C2projects

Getting ready to be apart of a home and garden show in town. Building a transportable deck.


----------



## FramingPro

C2projects said:


> Getting ready to be apart of a home and garden show in town. Building a transportable deck.


We too are doing a homeshow.:thumbsup:


----------



## Roofcheck

C2projects said:


> Getting ready to be apart of a home and garden show in town. Building a transportable deck.


Bet your neighbors love you!


----------



## Brutus

Roofcheck said:


> Bet your neighbors love you!


He should of built it with the wifes car in the garage! :laughing:


----------



## C2projects

Brutus said:


> He should of built it with the wifes car in the garage! :laughing:


I would have been in real big trouble if I did that. Would be a good prank though.


----------



## FramingPro

Well, bad news, the habitat build fell through, some forms, some **** didn't line up 
But anyway, life goes on.
Here is my finished half of the roof at school. I added a 1/4"x2" cedar strip at the pitch change to cover the top course nails, ripped a 45* bevel and continued up. I like how the overhang of the upper part looks. Cedar shingles are really nice i gotta say, its just when they are not cut square it is hard to keep my lines straight.
In other news, back where i installed those beams we have been drywalling away.  My drywall skills are improving..but that doesn't mean much. Hanging board in an old house is interesting with all the wacky walls. He tried out the spray on paper metal corner bead, nice and clean, and the corners are sweet. 
Mudding next , should be another interesting experience.


----------



## Chris Johnson

You need to do some charity work there Pickle? Bring your class to the site, we got a suspended slab to be formed, shored and rebar tied. I'll even feed you lunches


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

a cple here.


----------



## FramingPro

Chris Johnson said:


> You need to do some charity work there Pickle? Bring your class to the site, we got a suspended slab to be formed, shored and rebar tied. I'll even feed you lunches


I would love to come down... my class. i wouldn't trust most of em to hold pliers :whistling


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

CITY DECKS INC said:


> a cple here.


Looks like a cool job.


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Looks like a cool job.


2-SEPERATE JOB. One is composite with new roof access and stairs and other pt. 
Thanks

Stairs attached.


----------



## C2projects

Day 2 of setting up for the home and garden show


----------



## overanalyze

CITY DECKS INC said:


> 2-SEPERATE JOB. One is composite with new roof access and stairs and other pt.
> Thanks
> 
> Stairs attached.


I love it! We did a very similar stair case in our last home build! Very cool!!


----------



## overanalyze

C2projects said:


> Day 2 of setting up for the home and garden show


Wow! That's a lengthy setup! Hopefully you get some killer leads from the show!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC

overanalyze said:


> I love it! We did a very similar stair case in our last home build! Very cool!!


hey thanks man...:thumbsup:


----------



## Dssmaster

*My current job*

My web I got more pictures.

* Need a paving contractor click here *


----------



## FramingPro

Finished up the roof today, looks good. I like cedar alot.
Blah blah, Chris is letting me do the labor take off on a big big house that we picked up at the home show. :thumbsup:
Courses went a bit wacky.. my partner got ansy, nevertheless hes a good guy and it looks good. We have to split the roof, walls and everything so it can be transported to a near by school, reassembled on site and the ridge will be capped. In 2 days i start at the carpenters union hall... should be...interesting to say the least.


----------



## Brutus

Wireman64 said:


> I like cutting stringers !


I do it a lot.

We mainly frame multi unit buildings/townhouses. 6 unit town house can have up to ~100 stringers.

It gets boring after a while. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus when you do many of the same stringer, do you make a plywood template:blink:


----------



## slowsol

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Brutus when you do many of the same stringer, do you make a plywood template:blink:


Why? Why not just use one of the stringers as the pattern?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

slowsol said:


> Why? Why not just use one of the stringers as the pattern?


We always found it easer to use plywood when we had 4 or 5 different models to cut. Just better for storing and moving around.


----------



## Morning Wood

That's how I do all my stringers basically. Ply template and route them to finish.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Brutus when you do many of the same stringer, do you make a plywood template:blink:


Nope. 2x template. Usually goes missing, though. Even if I write 

"2nd FLIGHT STAIR PATTERN. 7-9/16. HARDWOOD. DO NOT TOUCH"

:laughing:


----------



## kyle_dmr

Brutus said:


> Nope. 2x template. Usually goes missing, though. Even if I write
> 
> "2nd FLIGHT STAIR PATTERN. 7-9/16. HARDWOOD. DO NOT TOUCH"
> 
> :laughing:


Spraypaint. Lots of it. If I cut a rafter pattern for handcut roofs its painted on all sides and end of the day placed in the trailer, or truck. Someone loses it on me, there will be hell to pay.


----------



## Warren

Nailing or screwing the pattern to a wall usually keeps it around as well. Years ago I framed a house that had a bunch of radius's. I made a few patterns and stored them in the basement when I wasn't using them. Nobody goes down there until the mechanicals start usually.


----------



## J L

I'm working on a two story room addition. I'm working alone. I started the rafters one evening and figured I'd wrap them up the next day. So I show up the next morning to find my rafter with "template" written on the side cut in half. Apparently the homeowner borrowed some pieces of my scrap lumber.....


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

RemodelGA said:


> I'm working on a two story room addition. I'm working alone. I started the rafters one evening and figured I'd wrap them up the next day. So I show up the next morning to find my rafter with "template" written on the side cut in half. Apparently the homeowner borrowed some pieces of my scrap lumber.....


Sounds like a change order Jake :laughing:


----------



## Warren

RemodelGA said:


> I'm working on a two story room addition. I'm working alone. I started the rafters one evening and figured I'd wrap them up the next day. So I show up the next morning to find my rafter with "template" written on the side cut in half. Apparently the homeowner borrowed some pieces of my scrap lumber.....


Maybe he just thought it said "temp" as in temporary, so he cut it up. :laughing:

Years ago, one of my guys threw some scraps of plywood over an open stoop. It wasn't looking too safe, so he wrote in big letters with a sharpie the word NO!! I gave him grief by saying "What if someone is walking in the other way? They will think it says "ON, and probably walk right on it!!"


----------



## tenon0774

Warren said:


> Nobody goes down there until the mechanicals start usually.


...unless its to take a dump in an empty drywall bucket.


----------



## Big Dog Dan

tenon0774 said:


> ...unless its to take a dump in an empty drywall bucket.


your grossin us out, but it's prob better than a full one:blink:


----------



## Brutus

kyle_dmr said:


> Spraypaint. Lots of it. If I cut a rafter pattern for handcut roofs its painted on all sides and end of the day placed in the trailer, or truck. Someone loses it on me, there will be hell to pay.


You guys hand cut roofs, but don't do stairs. We don't do hand cuts, but do our own stairs.

Topsy turvy world we live in. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Maybe the dayglo orange marker spray paint might work:blink:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Finally on to wall color.

Hardwood starts Thursday.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looking good:thumbsup: Love the colors.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Stone veneer job as part of dayton basement finish project. 

www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com/basement-remodeling


----------



## overanalyze

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Stone veneer job as part of dayton basement finish project.
> 
> www.ohiohomedoctorremodeling.com/basement-remodeling


Nice! A little D-Stone?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

overanalyze said:


> Nice! A little D-Stone?


Yes Dutch quality stone. It's HEAVY!


----------



## Dan_Watson

dom-mas said:


> Wow, everything "looks" so......inadequate
> 
> except the beams


The set-up was made to work on a wide range of houses, so the beams are much larger than needed for this house. The 4 posts are rated at 60 kips each so even though they look small they are more than adequate.


----------



## skillman

Dan_Watson said:


> Yes.


You get final on flood map for design down there . What's the flood height . You have to build break away walls .


----------



## Dan_Watson

overanalyze said:


> Looks cool....but it looks like a double wide..that's gutted inside. Why save it? Just curious.


Its actually a pretty solid stick framed structure. It is more cost effective to save and lift than build new. The HO is also attached to the home.


----------



## overanalyze

Dan_Watson said:


> Its actually a pretty solid stick framed structure. It is more cost effective to save and lift than build new. The HO is also attached to the home.


Gotcha..it's hard to take out emotion sometimes. Cool pictures!


----------



## Dan_Watson

skillman said:


> You get final on flood map for design down there . What's the flood height . You have to build break away walls .


August 24th hopefully. 

According to the current it is not in a V-zone. No break away walls. I believe it is 8' plus free-board above the current grade.


----------



## asevereid

Hotel renovation in Kamloops.



















The photoset from our progress so far:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157633308758098/


----------



## Blkhilconst

masonkable said:


> blkhilconst,
> What type of concrete slab did you pour? It looks like exposed agg, then again it almost looks like an epoxy. Can you give me a hint


It's just exposed agg with a little extra pea gravel. I was about half way done with the acid wash when I took the pics between rain showers


----------



## dom-mas

Dan_Watson said:


> The set-up was made to work on a wide range of houses, so the beams are much larger than needed for this house. The 4 posts are rated at 60 kips each so even though they look small they are more than adequate.


I wasn't questioning the strength of the posts, that's why I put "looks" in quotations. Looks can be deceiving. I had no doubt that it was fully engineered


----------



## masonkable

Blkhilconst said:


> It's just exposed agg with a little extra pea gravel. I was about half way done with the acid wash when I took the pics between rain showers


Ok perfect. When we pour exposed agg, that particular mix design has a heavier load of pea rock just for that effect. Exposed agg in your pic had the appearance of a very smooth surface, even though agg was noticeable. Your pic almost had the look of a colored concrete also. We have poured exposed agg with colored concrete with great effect.


----------



## Blkhilconst

I try not to mess with concrete too much, but I like the idea of color with agg.


----------



## Cougars32

*Just finished this basic bathroom remodel*

We gutted down to the studs, a dated bathroom, and rebuilt this main level bathroom. The homeowner picked all of the tile and did the layout so keep that in mind.

http://www.ckcustomremodeling.com/recent-projects/


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Been back on my friend's addition job. Framing was completed a while back. We've installed windows, doors, PT decks, (Owner requested for cost savings) and Tyvek wrap. We'll be done with siding and exterior trim this week. Fish scales were HO's design choice, it matches the rest of the existing house.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well I showed up to work today at 6:20am and it looked like *WET*
And by 7:50 no one else showed up:blink: Then the GC shows up who I don't work for and says the days been called off:no:

This is what it looked like


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

So now I'm scrambling around calling around for a days pay anywhere:blink: I find a guy needs some termite repair:thumbsup: Now I'm at the lumber yard loading up and get a call from the guy sub I'm building this framing thing for and he says the weathers nice and it's sunny in Kaneohe:blink: I say well no body showed up and the GC said the day was called off:blink: and now I'm all loaded up to do other work:blink: well tomorrows a new day 

So I'll spare you the shots of the termite damage but the view oh the view:thumbup: This subdivision was built in 1955 at the top of a ridge. Oh the pics of Waikiki and Diamond Head.


----------



## JT Wood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> So now I'm scrambling around calling around for a days pay anywhere:blink: I find a guy needs some termite repair:thumbsup: Now I'm at the lumber yard loading up and get a call from the guy sub I'm building this framing thing for and he says the weathers nice and it's sunny in Kaneohe:blink: I say well no body showed up and the GC said the day was called off:blink: and now I'm all loaded up to do other work:blink: well tomorrows a new day
> 
> So I'll spare you the shots of the termite damage but the view oh the view:thumbup: This subdivision was built in 1955 at the top of a ridge. Oh the pics of Waikiki and Diamond Head.


i miss the diamond head:sad:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

JT Wood said:


> i miss the diamond head:sad:


Did your gang hike up there?


----------



## mbryan

Your a lucky man randy. Beautiful views there!


----------



## JT Wood

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did your gang hike up there?


Me and my Dad rented motorbikes on the one day, we rode up there and looked around for a bit. We rode around the island that day. That was cool.


What I mostly miss was swimming in the water with my kids at the beach and looking over at it. This is 5 of our crew. The 2 younger girls and the boy are mine.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> This subdivision was built in 1955 at the top of a ridge. Oh the pics of Waikiki and Diamond Head.


Is that St. Louis Heights? Looks a lot like the view I had when I went to hike the Wa'ahila Ridge trail.


----------



## renov8r

This is the final product of today's job. Gazebo installation. 5hrs work of work and the happy smile of my customer in the back!


----------



## tenon0774

Very cool stuff, Matt.

:thumbsup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

What stuff looks weird? :detective:

I know you ain't talking bout the stone willis.. :2guns:

:laughing:


----------



## tenon0774

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif

"Righting the wrongs" of two different bathroom remodels, for the 2nd floor bathroom.

The joists were so "hacked apart", it was just easier to start over, and run the joist in a way, that "our" plumber wouldn't violate them.



House is circa 1940's.

All cabinetry, and trim aside;

I still like doing "this" type of framing! :thumbup:


----------



## tenon0774

http://www.contractortalk.com/images/forums/attach/jpg.gif


----------



## dom-mas

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What stuff looks weird? :detective:
> 
> I know you ain't talking bout the stone willis.. :2guns:
> 
> :laughing:


What stone? All I saw was some eldorado pro-fit :whistling

Hey look I figured out where the smileyfaces are.


----------



## FramingPro

Heres what we started today at school. I am pretty excited to see how this forming stuff works, i have seen it done from the streets on condos but never did it myself. I was the formin' foreman :laughing:
So we were given a specific point on the floor to start, then we had to establish a given angle and then square off that....the guy holding the dumb end of my tape butted the pilaster... not the wall....then told me after we had the wall up.
Blah blah, laid out my ties, got the boys drilling, some nailing up ply, studs etc. Installed our whalers and wedges. We built a window and door buck, tomorrow we will button up the wall. My crew is the farthest along, in 1 day we out produced a crew 4 or 5 days in. :whistling It doesn't take much to walk a little faster, nail a little harder and not waste movement.
I picked up my shingles for saturday, scheduled my bin, and the nice weather. So i am set. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dom-mas said:


> What stone? All I saw was some eldorado pro-fit :whistling
> 
> Hey look I figured out where the smileyfaces are.


Not sure about eldorado but this is a cross section.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Not sure about eldorado but this is a cross section.


Maybe this time..


----------



## tenon0774

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe this time..
> 
> View attachment 91324


That looks manufactured to me...

El Durado?

Eh, what do I know. (that sounds like the last verse of a poem. :whistling)

I just pound nails all day.


----------



## Kent Whitten

All that's left from an anchor bolt holding the garage door shear panel.


----------



## Leo G

It's still there...:w00t:


----------



## dom-mas

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Maybe this time..
> 
> View attachment 91324


Well i don't know if it's Eldorado or not but it has their typical colours. I was just trying to say it ain't stone. Looks good, but it ain't stone


----------



## FramingPro

Some more forming today, buttoned up the wall and installed chamfer strips. I am really liking this formwork stuff, it is so efficient, how you put it together to hold yet come apart easily. I learned a lot of about chamfer strips and tying the forms together today, we also laid out and built a column with scissor clamps, its all new so its pretty fun. Straightening the walls was a bit of a pain... a 4' and 8' wall will magnify any little imperfection...
One thing i am trying to emphasis to my crew is keeping yourself busy... i see alot of guys standing around.. if your leaning you should be cleaning. Hustle, and don't let me see 5 guys cutting 1 piece of plywood..


----------



## dom-mas

do forming in a mud hole in 4" of water in the winter and I doubt that you'll like it so much


----------



## Kent Whitten

Damn...listen to the ball buster :laughing:


----------



## B.D.R.

I can remember using two sheets of form ply as a raft to put our tools on, the water was so deep, it was to the top of our rubber boots.
I think it was up hill both way's too. :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

What the hey,, the best part about this pig is the view :thumbsup:
Bout 50 feet from the facish to the ridge.


----------



## CanningCustom

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What the hey,, the best part about this pig is the view :thumbsup:
> Bout 50 feet from the facish to the ridge.


Jealous man, right now my view of my front lawn :sigh:


----------



## overanalyze

Couple of custom tables we built for our retail build out.









The lumber was some old growth oak. Used the Ts55 to straight line rip the pieces to make the top! It was hard!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

In the back ground of this pic , the crater on the left all the area around there is Kaneohe Marine Corps Base. We may have some members with kids serving there?


----------



## Aaron Berk

Interior trim work on this one.
I'm on as a hired hand.


----------



## Leo G

Painted I assume?


----------



## Aaron Berk

Leo G said:


> Painted I assume?


Yes, with the exception of the cypress in the "study", which will also be getting box beam ceiling treatments. It's stain grade.


The painters here have no respect for a tight miter. Every inside corner is rounded off with a thick bead of caulk


----------



## Aaron Berk

And also on the burner is this project. Map racks being built finished, and shipped out to franchise owners of "Discovery Maps" resort maps.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Aaron Berk said:


> Yes, with the exception of the cypress in the "study", which will also be getting box beam ceiling treatments. It's stain grade.
> 
> 
> The painters here have no respect for a tight miter. Every inside corner is rounded off with a thick bead of caulk


Aaron, in one picture it looks like the drywall was removed before the wainscot was installed? Don’t think I’ve seen that method before. What’s the thought behind it?

Paul


----------



## chris klee

Very nice Aaron! those are the kind of trim jobs i like doing, yet there not the majority.


----------



## Aaron Berk

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Aaron, in one picture it looks like the drywall was removed before the wainscot was installed? Don’t think I’ve seen that method before. What’s the thought behind it?
> 
> Paul


I'm not sure what the reasoning was either, and in hindsight I wish they had left the rock up. Getting those T&G cypress boards to lay flat and not dip in and out with all the stud variations was a chore. If they had left the rock up it would have smoothed out the issues a little better.

Maybe since the room is already on the long and narrow side.... they were trying to squeeze every inch out of the width??


----------



## Morning Wood

This is my own place. Just finished demo. Doesnt look like anything is worth saving in the interior. The roof is a mind F. If I could get my hands on Frank E Smith... The framing is crazy. I can't believe it felt as solid as it did. Structural lath


----------



## Resta

Crown work. Simple 5 13/16 on 7 crown. 
13 foot ceilings.


----------



## Resta

Staircase ceiling heights difference 3/4


----------



## Resta

Just few more.


----------



## asevereid

Resta said:


> Just few more.


Thanks! I've been looking forward to seeing more of your work for some time now.
Looks great. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

*http://www.contractortalk.com/f11/post-picture-your-current-job-part-ii-103360/*

Well, yesterday was the day!
Stripped it off, got my bin in place and got moving!. The ice and water and tarpaper i bought sucked! The ice and water went down like a ***** and the tarpaper didn't hold a chalk line. I thought i would not finish in 1 day.... started around 7:15... finished shingling by 3 and then took my time to do caps and clean up. I did a full clean up... it was interlock so i brought my shop vac and vacuumed. She was so impressed she gave me a bonus!! I need to figure out a better way to snap lines on wavy roofs, its hard to do solo :whistling
The way i wore my tool belt it lifted up my shirt... i have a 2 inch sunburnt strip on my lower back.. like a roofers tramp stamp... but ill leave it at that :laughing:


Dammit, wrong thread... can someone direct this to the post a picture thread. Both of my present posts...


----------



## FramingPro

At school we worked with alum beams. We set up scaff and then built a slab with columns and capitals. I was foreman. I worked with aluma before so it was easy, but the way they taught me to build capitals was too good! I always thought they were hard... just think a little and your angles are all there.


----------



## Brutus

3 framers. Day 6










This was on Thursday, and Friday we got in half a day. We had a fall arrest course in the morning.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dam man youz guys are jammin:thumbsup:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dam man youz guys are jammin:thumbsup:


We've been together for 5.5 years pretty much. Other guys have come and gone, but we've been the core 2 guys for our boss during this time.

Me and the other employee will be finishing the roof tomorrow, and then there is some interior work left, and the stairs.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Have you guys done that model before B.?


----------



## Brutus

One very similar a year and a bit ago down the road from that one.


----------



## Jaws

Outdoor cabinets for a condo remodel we are doing. This is the new spray room we just built, and as always, we are working in it before its finished or set up. Lol


----------



## PatChap

FramingPro said:


> Built 6 stair cases today... Closed stringer.. all cedar. No finished pics... Lots of cutting, soaking wet cedar...
> Learned a little bit more about stairs and the top connection, I like doing stairs, always something a bit different :thumbsup:
> 
> With the closed stringer it looks really nice.
> Straight runs, hips, winders... i am waiting for the day i get to do a round set :thumbup:


I've done a lot of repair work to the roofs on the townhouses in the south of your pictures. The entire rear, lower shed roof shingles were stepped no more than 2" each course, I've never seen anything like it. Every spring they get blow offs off the main roofs too. 
Piece of junk building, that one your on looks a lot better built.


----------



## FramingPro

PatChap said:


> I've done a lot of repair work to the roofs on the townhouses in the south of your pictures. The entire rear, lower shed roof shingles were stepped no more than 2" each course, I've never seen anything like it. Every spring they get blow offs off the main roofs too.
> Piece of junk building, that one your on looks a lot better built.


I always looked at those roofs. Have you been past the site recently? looks great:thumbup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro you putting risers on those steps?


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro you putting risers on those steps?


Originally no... when the client sees it i am wiling to be we put risers. :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Done... for now :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Yea looks nice:thumbsup: We have a code here that wants us to always put risers on the steps:no:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

How are those power lines there:blink: Do they make noise:blink: Can a guy live that near to big lines without having funky looking babies:whistling


----------



## Chris Johnson

Those power lines are as ugly as sin. I was told they had less then 20 year lifespan left and once they are done, down they come and not to be put back up but relocated.

Do they effect people? Well, according to the government who looks out for our best interest - No, they are fine. But I can't explain why in the 300' frontage of our building the 30-40 dead birds that got cleaned up last month between us and the waterfront...maybe they just got tired and laid down and died! 

Those are some pretty serious power lines, they feed from Niagara Falls hydro plant about 45 miles south all the way up the shore of Lake Ontario for another 3-4 miles north of us and then cut inland and goes to who knows where.


----------



## dom-mas

Who did the stone on that place? They need to watch their stacked joints. I don't know if that's the Permacon Laffit or Brampton stone but both are really easy to lay and shouldn't be stacked like that.


----------



## PatChap

Chris Johnson said:


> Those power lines are as ugly as sin. I was told they had less then 20 year lifespan left and once they are done, down they come and not to be put back up but relocated.
> 
> Do they effect people? Well, according to the government who looks out for our best interest - No, they are fine. But I can't explain why in the 300' frontage of our building the 30-40 dead birds that got cleaned up last month between us and the waterfront...maybe they just got tired and laid down and died!
> 
> Those are some pretty serious power lines, they feed from Niagara Falls hydro plant about 45 miles south all the way up the shore of Lake Ontario for another 3-4 miles north of us and then cut inland and goes to who knows where.


Sounds familiar, 20 years ago when I was just a pup the city said the same thing when they first started talking about re-developing the beautiful Hamilton beach. 20 year lifespans have a tendency to get stretched in Hamilton. 
You get a chance to drive down eastport much? Always piles of dead gulls right by the bayfront. Leaves a nice odor, especially on a hot day.


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> Who did the stone on that place? They need to watch their stacked joints. I don't know if that's the Permacon Laffit or Brampton stone but both are really easy to lay and shouldn't be stacked like that.


If i am not mistaken it is Permacon.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea looks nice:thumbsup: We have a code here that wants us to always put risers on the steps:no:



Im surprised the client has not asked us to put risers and skirt the whole bottom of the deck..... Only time will tell. :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Yea looks nice:thumbsup: We have a code here that wants us to always put risers on the steps:no:


Know any good tricks to get the closed stringer length? I had a hell of a time figuring it out with my 1" reveal and all that.


----------



## overanalyze

FramingPro said:


> Know any good tricks to get the closed stringer length? I had a hell of a time figuring it out with my 1" reveal and all that.


One thing you have to remember with stairs is once your stringers are cut, you deduct your stringer thickness off the rear of the last step, and the tread thickness off the first step.


----------



## tenon0774

overanalyze said:


> One thing you have to remember with stairs is once your stringers are cut, you deduct your stringer thickness off the rear of the last step, and the tread thickness off the first step.


You mean "riser thickness" off the rear of the last step?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Know any good tricks to get the closed stringer length? I had a hell of a time figuring it out with my 1" reveal and all that.


I git lost on the term "closed stringer length":blink:


----------



## overanalyze

tenon0774 said:


> You mean "riser thickness" off the rear of the last step?


Very good catch...I was just testing you...lol!


----------



## Chris Johnson

dom-mas said:


> Who did the stone on that place? They need to watch their stacked joints. I don't know if that's the Permacon Laffit or Brampton stone but both are really easy to lay and shouldn't be stacked like that.


That stone work has some serious issues to be looked at and repaired all over, first thing is the efflorescent look that is appearing...someone told the developer to apply a sealer and it would disappear  I'm not a mason, but that one sounds suspect to me. And then the cracks in the mortar are another serious concern.


----------



## FramingPro

overanalyze said:


> One thing you have to remember with stairs is once your stringers are cut, you deduct your stringer thickness off the rear of the last step, and the tread thickness off the first step.


Yep, i have never forgotten to do that.


----------



## FramingPro

All done :clap::clap:
After all sorts of BS i am finally done
105 man hours in... 
Final check in hand and i am outta here.
Built the skirt with a barn doors.. I had to get rid of the extra 3/4 of a yard of gravel... luckily im doing some flatwork near by and just dropped it off there.
Really thrilled with the job.


----------



## steex

No railing?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Getting ready to build a shower with a channel drain with pepito..


----------



## Inner10

FramingPro said:


> All done :clap::clap:
> After all sorts of BS i am finally done
> 105 man hours in...
> Final check in hand and i am outta here.
> Built the skirt with a barn doors.. I had to get rid of the extra 3/4 of a yard of gravel... luckily im doing some flatwork near by and just dropped it off there.
> Really thrilled with the job.


Looks really good, well done.


----------



## Warren

FramingPro said:


> Know any good tricks to get the closed stringer length? I had a hell of a time figuring it out with my 1" reveal and all that.


I always just use one of the notched stringers as a pattern, Just shift it back the 1" or whatever.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Great job Pro:thumbsup: I hope the flower boxes didn't kill you.
Hope you've got a wad of bills in you pocket or a better knowledge of how to get next time.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Getting ready to build a shower with a channel drain with pepito..


Matt, do you charge extra when providing these elevations?


----------



## Rich D.

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Getting ready to build a shower with a channel drain with pepito..


Love the prints


----------



## FramingPro

steex said:


> No railing?


Not in my SOW.


----------



## FramingPro

Started a new house today!
Excavation is a bit of pig but hey we'll make it work.
Got to use the new Hilti total station to plot our building out. It was cool to learn about lay out and how the tool works. Blah blah, got to build footings today! Got to build an octagon so im happy :laughing:
13 weeks and a ton of work so the clock starts now :thumbsup:
Full ICF shell, insuldek floor, and all sorts of complex framing :clap::clap:


----------



## chuckdee

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Getting ready to build a shower with a channel drain with pepito..
> 
> View attachment 92907


Looks great!



_______________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## chuckdee

FramingPro said:


> All done :clap::clap:
> After all sorts of BS i am finally done
> 105 man hours in...
> Final check in hand and i am outta here.
> Built the skirt with a barn doors.. I had to get rid of the extra 3/4 of a yard of gravel... luckily im doing some flatwork near by and just dropped it off there.
> Really thrilled with the job.



Looks good! Hopefully they don't have toddlers



_______________________
"I have busted more hippies' noses than all the narcs in the free world." - Ted Nugent
Chuck Dee - AKA Chris


----------



## TIGHTER MITER

Just got a load of trim delivered to a house we are doing- I mean A LOAD! This is just the casing, base and crown. 54 doors are already inside. The attic and basement are getting finished as well.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Patching subfloor and some sketchy chit...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## Rich D.

Laser set up for 9/16 wall angle going up tonight.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Started a new house today!
> and all sorts of complex framing :clap::clap:


That looks fun:thumbsup: Looks like you'll be able to get your hands dirty and hopefully some blood flowing on that one:jester:
Is that one of Chris's jobs?


----------



## Measuring Twice

TIGHTER MITER said:


> Just got a load of trim delivered to a house we are doing- I mean A LOAD! This is just the casing, base and crown. 54 doors are already inside. The attic and basement are getting finished as well.


Wow thats a lot of trim


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That looks fun:thumbsup: Looks like you'll be able to get your hands dirty and hopefully some blood flowing on that one:jester:
> Is that one of Chris's jobs?


Yes indeed it is.


----------



## Resta

Mouldings 7'' on 4''


----------



## Resta

Few more.


----------



## Morning Wood

I've been condemned to work on my own house. Footer is poured and I'm building the one sided wall now.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Morning Wood said:


> I've been condemned to work on my own house. Footer is poured and I'm building the one sided wall now.


No waterproofing?


----------



## Jaws

Use some Grace at the least against the house.


----------



## Jaws

Not chit talking, but whats with the natural stone before a pour?


----------



## Warren

Here is what we did this past week. Fire damage to half of the house.


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> Here is what we did this past week. Fire damage to half of the house.


Nice job...fire jobs suck though. Good money, but the smell lingers in your clothes. Did you have to do the demo too?


----------



## Warren

overanalyze said:


> Nice job...fire jobs suck though. Good money, but the smell lingers in your clothes. Did you have to do the demo too?


Yes we always do the demo. This one was not bad at all. Almost all the demo was done from the top down. Keeps all the crap from falling on you. This is about as big of a fire job that I am willing to handle anymore.


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> Yes we always do the demo. This one was not bad at all. Almost all the demo was done from the top down. Keeps all the crap from falling on you. This is about as big of a fire job that I am willing to handle anymore.


I was involved in a huge duplex fire job years ago. Only one half burned. It was like a trash out and fire job combined. Never appreciated the smell of kilz until that job!


----------



## Warren

So we will move from a fire restoration, to an interior remodel. This interior is really wild. Condo built in 74, and it was even bizarre for the 70's.
These pics don't do it justice. I will get some more later.


----------



## overanalyze

Warren said:


> So we will move from a fire restoration, to an interior remodel. This interior is really wild. Condo built in 74, and it was even bizarre for the 70's.
> These pics don't do it justice. I will get some more later.


Looks good as is...ouch. That's going to be a good before and after regardless of the after pics.


----------



## Morning Wood

The original foundation is the stone. I'm locking it all in the concrete. I'll thoroseal the footing and wall after it is poured. The footing is poured right on ledge to try and seal out any leaking. Where exactly would you be putting ice and water?


----------



## CO762

Morning Wood said:


> I'm locking it all in the concrete.


I just looked at a job where the siding was locked in by concrete.



















Concrete's some good stuff


----------



## Diamond D.

What a hack. :no:

Your post should also be in the "Things I Hate" thread. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## Morning Wood

CO762 said:


> I just looked at a job where the siding was locked in by concrete.
> 
> Concrete's some good stuff


Vinyl is final


----------



## dom-mas

Warren said:


> So we will move from a fire restoration, to an interior remodel. This interior is really wild. Condo built in 74, and it was even bizarre for the 70's.
> These pics don't do it justice. I will get some more later.


Whoa, that's nutty. I worked on a house for a guy who has a couple $$. His father was big on the navy and he and his father have owned a few tall ships. When he had his house built you could turn a captains wheel that would make the floor rotate. Worked for 6 mths or so then got jammed up. still pretty awesome to think about


----------



## CO762

Diamond D. said:


> Your post should also be in the "Things I Hate" thread.


 Hard to hate things that are infill, so 'annoying' would be a far more appropriate. If I did residential remods more, I could learn to hate. 

"vinyl is final" :laughing::clap: I'm gonna remember that....and use it.
But don't overlook the nice, broom finish!


----------



## Jaws

Entertainment cabinet. Had to sub this one. Our guys did the paint grade stuff for the same job. Mahogany. 

Cant wait to see the bar cabinet...

The cabinet guy is awesome.


----------



## blacktop

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Emkn09IL6T0


----------



## MSLiechty

this is what happens when the ductwork is put in just above the 10'-6" AFF ceiling when it was supposed to remain as high as possibly. This ceiling is supposed to terminate in the middle of the duct and get a piece of 4" vertical extruded trim 



ML


----------



## MSLiechty

Jaws said:


> Not chit talking, but whats with the natural stone before a pour?


Iam guessing that is the foundation!?

ML


----------



## Nick1001

My aunt and uncles kitchen


----------



## Nick1001

Finished this one on Tuesday.


----------



## dom-mas

Looks good


----------



## ACS1




----------



## FramingPro

Finished up my railings!!!!! 2 days work.
A real pain in the arse but im done and they look good. I need to go back tomorrow for a quick sand.. it was raining too much to sand today.

I will get some better pics, but it looks really good, top cap is perfect.. He will install the cables :whistling

I learned a good trick (i think its good anyway)
I found it was hard to cut out super clean pockets in the decking to accommodate the posts, when i would plumb them up they would go to one side or the other. I had a few posts that needed some real tweaking to stay plumb. So what i did, was take about a 1/8" off each side of the post from the top of the decking and lower. That way you have some wiggle room with the pocket and the post essentially sits on the decking, easier to sqaure cut a post then to cut the decking very cleanly. Looks very clean IMO. 

One thing i warned the HO of.. was the risk of having the deck flush to the concrete threshold of the door. I usually keep it down an inch or two.. He wanted it flush, as the rain came down hard, the eavestrough overflows right above it from the upper roof and i was watching the water back up into the screen door track.. 
Another thing the HO didn't listen to me about was the screws.. I was originally supposed to supply fasteners...his friend works at a screw company blah blah, first day on site he hands me the screws, zinc coated screws.. no mention of being compatible with PT wood. I voice my concern... no response... now the screws appear to be corroding.....
.........


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looking good Pro:thumbsup:
About those loose holes........:blink:
In the deck that is:whistling Is I cut them big, first I lay them out and use a Skilsaw to start them plunge them through with the multitool, now they are a ¼" big on each side and when I'm all done I use some trim wood to put a collar around the base of the post to hide the over cut.
Does this make any cents:blink: maybe dollars:blink:


----------



## Rich D.

Nick.. nice work.

And bout them screws.. i would of told him i cannot install those screws. If they do rust out who is going to look bad? You are. He will not admit to his friends he gave you the wrong screws...


----------



## Deckhead

Nick if I recall you're 16 or 17 right?

If you ever get tired of the cold you are more than welcome to enjoy some Florida sun doing carpentry. You are one of the very few in ANY generation, at your age, that has taken that amount of initiative and integrity in there work.

You sir are an inspiration for how I want my kids to grow up. Amazing work, worry about the business side later, keep on doing what you're doing. 

Setting the bar is hard to do at any age. You've done it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deckhead said:


> If you ever get tired of the cold you are more than welcome to enjoy some Florida sun doing carpentry.


Pro this is an opportunity you don't want to pass up:thumbsup: Move around while you're young and tied down with the ball&chain!
Florida is a beautiful place with plenty of stuff everywhere!
The Heat will do you good:laughing:


----------



## Deckhead

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro this is an opportunity you don't want to pass up:thumbsup: Move around while you're young and tied down with the ball&chain!
> Florida is a beautiful place with plenty of stuff everywhere!
> The Heat will do you good:laughing:


You just don't see that kind of effort in young guys. Sure older guys can be hired but there's a certain amount of ego taming that's needs to be done. I'm a loner these days, no more actual employees anymore (help out other carpenters here and there and they me) but I would make that exception for someone with that ambition and talent.


----------



## steex

Just don't be encouraging the kid not to go to college. He deserves to have a choice when he is 22 to be able to do whatever he wants, including making a career out of carpentry. I know that every time my body hurts and I think about quitting, I'm glad to have my degree so that quitting is actually an option. 

Nick, your work looks great as always. Florida is okay, but they do have alligators, giant snakes, and giant mosquitos.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

steex said:


> Florida is okay, but they do have alligators, giant snakes, and giant mosquitos.


That's nothing, the gators and snakes feared me:thumbsup: The mosquitos well I had a plan for them too
I lived there for 25 years and made it out alive I'm sure Pro will be fine:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looking good Pro:thumbsup:
> About those loose holes........:blink:
> In the deck that is:whistling Is I cut them big, first I lay them out and use a Skilsaw to start them plunge them through with the multitool, now they are a ¼" big on each side and when I'm all done I use some trim wood to put a collar around the base of the post to hide the over cut.
> Dose this make any cents:blink: maybe dollars:blink:


Yeppers.


----------



## FramingPro

Rich D. said:


> Nick.. nice work.
> 
> And bout them screws.. i would of told him i cannot install those screws. If they do rust out who is going to look bad? You are. He will not admit to his friends he gave you the wrong screws...


I told him, i asked him multiple times, are you sure these are ACQ compatible... "yep, don't worry"


----------



## FramingPro

Thanks guys, i appreciate all the positive and (negative) feedback.. I would come to Florida but i have alot going on here in Ontario, and with time i will only get busier and more established. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdkyle

ACS1, Is that a steel building with wood frame walls and sheathing?

BTW, I too cannot quote and post, other than with a "quick reply."


----------



## ACS1

cdkyle said:


> ACS1, Is that a steel building with wood frame walls and sheathing?
> 
> BTW, I too cannot quote and post, other than with a "quick reply."


I can quote!

The house is framed with doug fir... 2x6 for the walls and trusses above. It's sheathed with 1/2" cdx ply. All wood. Exterior gets stucco and roof will be metal.

All of the beamwork is redwood.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's nothing, the gators and snakes feared me:thumbsup: The mosquitos well I had a plan for them too
> I lived there for 25 years and made it out alive I'm sure Pro will be fine:thumbsup:


It's not the gators and Mosquitos you have to worry about. It's the certain times a year when your framing a roof and the love bugs swarm by the thousands. I'll never get use to them. They give me the heebee geebees when I'm trying not to slide down a roof and they're crawling / flying on every square inch of you.


----------



## cdkyle

Acs1. I see that now. I must of had too much koolaid. Wow, that would be totally cost prohibitive here. Plus, I don't think anyone even carries redwood around here anymore, everything it cedar. I bet that was a pain in the arse. Looks good though.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> It's not the gators and Mosquitos you have to worry about. It's the certain times a year when your framing a roof and the love bugs swarm by the thousands. I'll never get use to them. They give me the heebee geebees when I'm trying not to slide down a roof and they're crawling / flying on every square inch of you.


Wuss.


----------



## Deckhead

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Wuss.


Its the damn no-see-ums. I'll take gators and snakes all day. Sure you can use skin-so-soft (only thing that actually works) to keep no-see-ums off you but then have to explain to your wife when you get home why you smell like a French hooker.

Love bugs are anything but lovely.


----------



## ICBuilds

Here's a deck we've been working on, it's currently on hold waiting for the gutter decking system to be delivered for the second level.


----------



## Rich D.

Just finished this for my parents..


----------



## Doctor Handyman

That turned out beautiful Rich! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rich D.

Doctor Handyman said:


> That turned out beautiful Rich! Thank you for sharing!


Thank you very much doc. I have pictures from start to finish in the kitchen and bath section if anyones interested.


----------



## Calidecks

Wow! That's came out great. It makes me want to try to build one for myself.


----------



## Resta

Ugly marriage by designer.


----------



## tenon0774

Resta said:


> Ugly marriage by designer.


Are you trying to pull that profile up and around the curve? :blink:

Never mind.

I see.

Woof!

Well, you'll make it look as good as you can.


----------



## Brutus

Started the roof on the monster yesterday, didn't get much done before we were rained out.

Yesterday










End of today









All 10/12 and 12/12.... I am going to try and get a pic of the cluster mess of trusses in the back of the house. Weird dormer where there are two peaks on the trusses. With other pieces coming off of those, and running down to the main level. It is all messed.


----------



## 20 and Out




----------



## Roofcheck

Brutus said:


> Started the roof on the monster yesterday, didn't get much done before we were rained out.
> 
> Yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End of today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All 10/12 and 12/12.... I am going to try and get a pic of the cluster mess of trusses in the back of the house. Weird dormer where there are two peaks on the trusses. With other pieces coming off of those, and running down to the main level. It is all messed.


Roof systems are pretty I don't care who you are they are just pretty.


----------



## Blkhilconst

Working a few hours out of town this week on a little fence. Staying in a cabin by the river. Few beers later this happens....I see nothing....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

DWB doing some flat work this week end, no pics maybe tomorrow:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Blkhilconst said:


> Working a few hours out of town this week on a little fence. Staying in a cabin by the river. Few beers later this happens....I see nothing....


Why would you do that? Im not much of an environmentalist, but I don't subject myself to toxic fumes just because I can get away with it.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Geez, I just stay out of the smoke...


----------



## JesseCocozza

Just wrapped up this floor system yesterday.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

JesseCocozza said:


> Just wrapped up this floor system yesterday.


Looks good and clean. Where's the rebar safety caps?


----------



## steex

Safety caps aren't needed if you are wearing an approved safety hat, and it appears that he is.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> DWB doing some flat work this week end, no pics maybe tomorrow:blink:


Finished a 11' X 50' slab with 3 elevations, lots of digging because of the 18"X12" footing  NO pics:no:


----------



## JesseCocozza

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Looks good and clean. Where's the rebar safety caps?


I'll pass your inquiry to the masons.


----------



## Sabagley

So I get a call on Friday, hey when are you guys coming back? 
Coming back for what? 
To install the timber framing.......

Wasn't on the plan?!?!

I get there and the PM points at a pile and hands me a pic.


----------



## crpntr1

Just finished a quick, 3 week, project while waiting for the walk-in cooler fabrication for the kitchen renovation I'm finishing up at Children's medical Center









In demo


----------



## RCCIdaho

...


----------



## Roofcheck

Sabagley said:


> So I get a call on Friday, hey when are you guys coming back?
> Coming back for what?
> To install the timber framing.......
> 
> Wasn't on the plan?!?!
> 
> I get there and the PM points at a pile and hands me a pic.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 94837
> 
> 
> And you were like sweet this the element this facade was needing, I thank you but the house thanks you as you pat ole PM on the shoulder good and firm knocking him off balance just a bit reclaiming you are in control.


----------



## Sabagley

Roofcheck. I guess, I'm not sure what you mean. I know they are far from something to brag about. But right now there is not a lot of large custom homes being built around here. 

They started 4 or 5 weeks ago one the first one, and wanted 4 complete for the the grand opening this weekend. They ended up with one, and one dried in. 

The PM got involved after the ball was rolling on this project.


----------



## Resta

For the new air conditioning and electrical systems customer move the three walls with 10 "on the inside. Order to preserve the authenticity, they want to have the same corner pattern as before. In consequence another old and new marriage. Extra spacing did the trick.
On the right side.


----------



## Resta

Moldings are 27" on 14" and I’m on two bakers high with safe quads. 
Left side will be finished tomorrow.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Resta said:


> For the new air conditioning and electrical systems customer move the three walls with 10 "on the inside. Order to preserve the authenticity, they want to have the same corner pattern as before. In consequence another old and new marriage. Extra spacing did the trick.
> On the right side.


Really enjoy seeing your work Resta. Nice job.


----------



## Roofcheck

Resta said:


> Moldings are 27" on 14" and I’m on two bakers high with safe quads.
> Left side will be finished tomorrow.


Sick


----------



## dom-mas

Does the rest of the egg& dart (I know not really egg & dart)go on later or does the new profile not have it?


----------



## FramingPro

Did an exposed agg pour at a place i worked on the foundation at.. This was about 2 years ago. Modern house.. pretty cool, the amber siding is in fact steel that is rusted. The contemporary style of home is growing on me. Blah blah, poured some conc, learned to finish it.. Next day when the agg was exposed.. we found out the conc. supplier sent the wrong agg.
Needless to say, to match the previous pours it will have to be chipped out and re poured.. (Not our fault)
What was cool about the flat work that we placed was the forming... stay in place Ipe... 
Heavy dense stuff!!
The ceiling in the garage was this ship lap, clear i think douglas fir. It looked damn good.. no pics.


----------



## overanalyze

FramingPro said:


> Did an exposed agg pour at a place i worked on the foundation at.. This was about 2 years ago. Modern house.. pretty cool, the amber siding is in fact steel that is rusted. The contemporary style of home is growing on me. Blah blah, poured some conc, learned to finish it.. Next day when the agg was exposed.. we found out the conc. supplier sent the wrong agg.
> Needless to say, to match the previous pours it will have to be chipped out and re poured.. (Not our fault)
> What was cool about the flat work that we placed was the forming... stay in place Ipe...
> Heavy dense stuff!!
> The ceiling in the garage was this ship lap, clear i think douglas fir. It looked damn good.. no pics.


That's a killer house!! To bad it's in a neighborhood like that...


----------



## FramingPro

overanalyze said:


> That's a killer house!! To bad it's in a neighborhood like that...


It is not a run down neighbour hood, its an older neighbourhood but never theless up and coming and pretty trendy.


----------



## FramingPro

I finished my hand rails a few weeks ago. I think they look good. Got a call today.. apparently i "missed many spots sanding" and there is a huge gap between the stair rail and top hand rail.. I will go and investigate.
I used to be embarrased by call backs.. but now i don't care. I care about doing good work, but i think trying to please everyone is pointless. I never half ass a job, i wasn't trying to pull a fast one... i felt the work was done in an acceptable manner.. One mans trash is another mans treasure. You can't please everyone... but you can try.. 
It seems that customers/people will exaggerate a story to get a point across. I am sure this "huge gap" that i will go see is nothing more then an 1/8" from minor shrinkage. When i installed the railings it was raining hard and the lumber was soaked.


----------



## overanalyze

FramingPro said:


> It is not a run down neighbour hood, its an older neighbourhood but never theless up and coming and pretty trendy.


Yeah I didn't mean run down...just not ideal for that house. Cool pics. I love the rusty facade!


----------



## FramingPro

Been plugging away at our big custom build. Slab poured..
Insuldeck is set up, 3000 sqft +/- set up in a day. Shoring posts with aluma beams at 6' o.c 
Today i got to do some steel framing (structural)
To support the insuldek there will be steel framed walls.
My thoughts on steel framing? It is pretty alright, its straight, sharp  and the screwing takes a bit longer, but its a new skill.


----------



## MSLiechty

Why the standing water on the 1st floor slab?


ML


----------



## FramingPro

MSLiechty said:


> Why the standing water on the 1st floor slab?
> 
> 
> ML


A few minor dips in the slab... just alot of water!!!


----------



## Nick1001

Nick1001 said:


> My aunt and uncles kitchen












Just waiting for tile to come in


----------



## Resta

Left corner is done.
Dom-mas, embellishment will be installed seperately in longer pieces.


----------



## woodworkbykirk

heres the curretn addition were doing in the exterior finish stage. the board hangers will be done in a day or two and i start trim in a week or so


----------



## JesseCocozza

woodworkbykirk said:


> heres the curretn addition were doing in the exterior finish stage. the board hangers will be done in a day or two and i start trim in a week or so


This might be a dumb question, but I rarely do any type of furring over top of the WRB. Is the furring ran on a diagonal (opposed to horizontal) to assist moisture in flowing down and out?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

yes, as its vertical siding.. theres a water table detail thats half way up the side and back walls.. from that point up the siding converts to horizontal so the strapping is vertical


----------



## FramingPro

First time using the iPhone app

Some more steel framing its alright
Site was full of water from our record rainfall yesterday


----------



## dom-mas

You TO guys all survived?


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> You TO guys all survived?


Not all of us...
Lets just say, the unknown whereabouts of some people :shifty::shifty: is not necessarily related to the storm


----------



## dom-mas

FramingPro said:


> Not all of us...
> Lets just say, the unknown whereabouts of some people :shifty::shifty: is not necessarily related to the storm


Ok?? what??? I don't get it. No one died in a subway ?


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> Ok?? what??? I don't get it. No one died in a subway ?


When did you graduate from kill joke academy


----------



## dom-mas

I still don't get your joke? Someone didn't come in to work yesterday?


----------



## idsfinishes

*Cabinets*

One of our customers just applied woodgrain DI-NOC to outdated yellow cabinets. Sorry for the double photo...didn't realize before and after included both!


----------



## JesseCocozza

They sure don't make em like they used to. Remodeling a 1910's home.


----------



## be the builder

Finishing up some custom benches and planter boxes. As well as adding some azek railings.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

dom-mas said:


> I still don't get your joke? Someone didn't come in to work yesterday?


Chris was busy.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Small bathrooms suck,, they take just aslong as a big one because you work yourself out of work way too fast,,


----------



## baerconstructio

My current pole building. 40' x 432' with 16' sidewalls. It's a chicken barn. 

Edit. Tried to attach a picture


----------



## baerconstructio




----------



## Leo G

276480 cubic feet. Plus the attic area :w00t:


----------



## kiteman

baerconstructio said:


> My current pole building. 40' x 432' with 16' sidewalls. It's a chicken barn.


Cow _barn_. Chicken _house_.:whistling


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Seen a lot of them in Delaware ,,,


----------



## CanningCustom

Bungalow semi


----------



## FramingPro

Been real hot, put the thermometer out on the insuldek monday.. 55 degrees.. The heat doesn't normally bother me, but i have been feeling it a bit lately. I need to get my prescription sunglasses so i can see... white foam in the direct sun gets bright!!


----------



## Leo G

55c=131f

that's a bit warm. Death valley world record temp is 134f


----------



## Chris Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Chris was busy.


Chris hanging in the rainforest of Costa Rica for another 5 days


----------



## Chad McDade

Will be finishing this up tomorrow.


----------



## FramingPro

Doing odds and ends at our townhouse trim project.. Disorganization on the gc part definitely slows our production
Places are coming together nice. Slowly but surely learning to be more proficient in trim.. It's tough working inside on such beautiful days


----------



## sbcontracting

*Some cool projects From the last little while*

A Bathroom. Detail of the shower niche. Corian shelves with Schluter rondec trim. Matching corian transition. Before any of you gripe about the lip on the tile, it's about 1/64th.. but I'm a bit disappointed. That's a an 80mm zoom f1.8 lens. The other two photos are my 10-20 mm wide angle. It's fun


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Nice mitering on the Rondec SB. I like it better than the Schlueter corners.


----------



## sbcontracting

*Fireplace*

This is one of my favs so far. Turned out SO nice. Custom plastering from City Plaster in Ottawa. Custom maple bookshelves with hidden fasteners - we used a 2x3 rake wedge frame, lagged it into the wall and PL'ed the rake together. Incredibly strong.

I'm a little disappointed in the brightness of the lights. FP is electric too... but hey! Snap!

First pic was the before shot.


----------



## sbcontracting

Doctor Handyman said:


> Nice mitering on the Rondec SB. I like it better than the Schlueter corners.



Thanks. I really like the schluter for this application, although I generally pick and choose between schluter/bengard depending on the tile/finish. The schluter machined chrome is my fave for most.

I use my diamond saw to cut the schuter. It's the dewalt wet saw, and has a nice miter guide for the 45's.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

sbcontracting said:


> I use my diamond saw to cut the schuter. It's the dewalt wet saw, and has a nice miter guide for the 45's.


Good idea. I always pull out an old Makita miter saw with a metal blade - when I remember to bring it.










I just took the Schluter class last week. First rate company!


----------



## Brutus

Just about done.

Front:










Back:










I realized, the new palm nailer has a bondage mask :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Dam B. I give it up to you guys:thumbsup: What's the pitch on that roof? I was doing some rot repair on a 8 pitch and it almost killed me:blink:
All our roof are 6 and under to 4 pitch.


----------



## Brutus

10's every thing going front to back, 12's on everything going left to right.

With a 4/12 cricket going from the peak to the intersection of those two gables in the back above the patio.

I didn't do much of the sheathing on this one. I did some in the front. Boss man loves the steep ones.


----------



## dom-mas

Chris Johnson said:


> Chris hanging in the rainforest of Costa Rica for another 5 days


Ewww, I bet it's real hot there...oh wait


----------



## blacktop

FramingPro said:


> Doing odds and ends at our townhouse trim project.. Disorganization on the gc part definitely slows our production
> Places are coming together nice. Slowly but surely learning to be more proficient in trim.. It's tough working inside on such beautiful days


I see a slight ski slope at the base of that bead..:whistling You wouldn't find that behind me..Very nice trim work Framing pro.


----------



## CanningCustom

FramingPro said:


> Are some of those rafters in pic 3 spliced?


Yep they are


----------



## kyle_dmr

Brutus said:


> Boss man loves the steep ones.


Hell ya


----------



## FramingPro

kyle_dmr said:


> Hell ya


Steep ones are the best:thumbup:


----------



## Warren

FramingPro said:


> Steep ones are the best:thumbup:


Steep ones are the BEAST!
We are currently framing a 7k house that will have mostly 14/12 pitches.


----------



## jlsconstruction

You can have that warren :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

....


----------



## Jaws

ohiohomedoctor said:


> ....


Could just be the picture, but the door looks like you mason could use some blue tape.....

Nice deck and FP :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Did this board and batten job Sunday. HO actually found me on here :thumbsup:
Cedar, blah blah, looks really good, lipstick on a pig. HO was very happy and i was too.


----------



## Westdelphi

Shingle job on some town homes unit one of 9 done. I'm going to be happy when they are all done.


----------



## blacktop

9804 board ft of rock. 3 hangers hung this home in 2 days . The lead guy called me yesterday evening at 7:00 asking where to put the scrap..I said dude!! Leave it! I'll take care of that ..Just go home!:laughing:

They do very nice work.. 

And for you sparkys .....All the wires are still in tact.:clap:


----------



## blacktop

I'll have this one right up the street before too long.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

In between the houses I gotta do something:whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Poured the slab. I built walls, these are the biggest i ever built. 15' plate height in bedroom and 16' in the octagon. Lots of bracing and challenges, but i would not have it any other way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Fingersmasher

Cement siding. Second time I've done it. Other than the dust, I like it.

We stripped and re glazed the windows and side lights too. PITA, but the look pretty good IMO.


----------



## Blkhilconst

How did you do your outside corners?


----------



## Fingersmasher

1x4 cement board


----------



## Blkhilconst

It looks like it overlaps the siding versus butting to it like the window trim. Just wondering the method


----------



## Fingersmasher

It's all butt joints. What you might be seeing is the corner boards are 1x where the horizontals boards are I think 5/16


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Jaws said:


> Could just be the picture, but the door looks like you mason could use some blue tape.....
> 
> Nice deck and FP :thumbsup:


What's fp? Also nice eye.. He scrubbed the stone clean today...


----------



## donerightwyo

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What's fp? Also nice eye.. He scrubbed the stone clean today...


Fire place:thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

ohiohomedoctor said:


> What's fp? Also nice eye.. He scrubbed the stone clean today...


FramingPro


----------



## Nick1001

Finally finished this today. Only thing left is to apply a dark grey sealer to the concrete to finish off the flagstone look.


----------



## FramingPro

Guys named Nick know how to build some nice things :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Nick1001

FramingPro said:


> Guys named Nick know how to build some nice things :whistling :laughing:


My buddy who did the masonry is also Nick.


----------



## Marcus W




----------



## Aaron Berk

Yeah I'm waiting for my kids to get older, paying for muscle gets old.

This is my brightest prospect out of 8, so far.

(and these are for a clothing retail store)


----------



## Leo G

Eight


----------



## Aaron Berk

Yeah I know:whistling

2 oldest girls, then 5 boys in a row.

Number 8 will be here in January. Another boy.

And yes, I have so many kids that I wanted to name one of them a "number" :thumbsup: My 5th boy, I wanted to name him Seven, as he is the 7th child.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Aaron Berk said:


> Yeah I know:whistling
> 
> 2 oldest girls, then 5 boys in a row.
> 
> Number 8 will be here in January. Another boy.
> 
> And yes, I have so many kids that I wanted to name one of them a "number" :thumbsup: My 5th boy, I wanted to name him Seven, as he is the 7th child.


That's funny. My sister has 4 boys. On the 4th they took the first letters of the other 3 and my brother in laws names. Peter, arlin, Cody, and Eli. And named him pace


----------



## Aaron Berk

jlsconstruction said:


> That's funny. My sister has 4 boys. On the 4th they took the first letters of the other 3 and my brother in laws names. Peter, arlin, Cody, and Eli. And named him pace


Pace, that's an awesome one.

I'm petitioning to name this next boy Quest.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Aaron Berk said:


> Pace, that's an awesome one.
> 
> I'm petitioning to name this next boy Quest.


Quest is cool, I'll sign that petition.
I only have one, a daughter, she'll be 1 in a few weeks. Her name is Charlie. My top names for boys if I ever am so lucky are jaxson, and hunter.


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> Yeah I know:whistling
> 
> 2 oldest girls, then 5 boys in a row.
> 
> Number 8 will be here in January. Another boy.
> 
> And yes, I have so many kids that I wanted to name one of them a "number" :thumbsup: My 5th boy, I wanted to name him Seven, as he is the 7th child.


Wow, keep it in your pants or you'll be working until your 90 :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Aaron Berk said:


> Pace, that's an awesome one.
> 
> I'm petitioning to name this next boy Quest.


Wolfgang...

My wife wouldn't go for it for my 2nd (and last) boy.


----------



## FramingPro

Working away. Trusses dropped this week :thumbup: That was the first of 2 truck loads... lots of trusses. I don't really envy the guy who gets to brace the 50' piece of wet spaghetti.. plus they are piggy backs 
I built this gable on the back, there willl be one in the front that cathedrals over the whole mid section.. 17' 10" to heel + a 6' rise... 23' 10" ceiling wow!!.
I framed a whole 100 sqft of loft area. I gotta say its been a while since i have done any second floor framing and it gets kinda tough to try to stand and move stuff around on the plates. The 9 1/2" TJI with 5/8" ply was... shall we say a bit bouncy. Not as big fan.
I am gone of this site as of tomorrow, then i get my job rolling :clap:


----------



## dom-mas

I wanted to name my son Rud Hud after Rud Hud Hudibras an English King in Geoffry Monmouths book. My wife just didn't like it


----------



## TimelessQuality

So the wife is an octomom??? 

Nice work mr pickles!


----------



## FramingPro

TimelessQuality said:


> So the wife is an octomom???
> 
> Nice work mr pickles!


Its Pickle to you sunny boy


----------



## C2projects

This is a deck that I built earlier this summer. Its about 500 Sq ft customers wanted me to come and put the skirting on so I did it this weekend. I was just going to be in yesterday to do it but I popped the breaker while ripping a piece down. 

These customers were the best that I have ever worked for. They always brought out food, water, and beer. And will have plenty of work for me in the future. 

As for the S.O.W there is probably another $40,000.00 going into their back yard. And once its all said and done probably nearly $100,000.00 going into their house. I've joked around with them, telling them they are going to be feeding my family for years to come.


----------



## Jaws

jlsconstruction said:


> Quest is cool, I'll sign that petition.
> I only have one, a daughter, she'll be 1 in a few weeks. Her name is Charlie. My top names for boys if I ever am so lucky are jaxson, and hunter.


If I have a boy im going to name him after my old man and the middle name will be wifes dads name. My dad named me after his dad, although his middle name, thank god. I dont dig Walter, and apparently neither did my grand dad, no one ever called him anything other than John.


----------



## Nick1001

Just finished this on Saturday. It was my first time using epoxy grout. That stuff is a pain to work with but looks great.


----------



## tidos76

Job in progress in moore


----------



## jlsconstruction

tidos76 said:


> Job in progress in moore


That's a really long fence


----------



## tidos76

lol looks longer than it is. 398'


----------



## Leo G

No, it looks exactly 398' long :laughing:


----------



## schaefercs

Nick1001 said:


> Just finished this on Saturday. It was my first time using epoxy grout. That stuff is a pain to work with but looks great.


White shoe moulding under that pantry looks awful. No color matched shoe?


----------



## 3926

I just finished this 400 lb bird mansion this morning ; it has 33 very spacious rooms and is made from 120 year old reclaimed barn wood .


----------



## jlsconstruction

cranbrook2 said:


> I just finished this 400 lb bird mansion this morning ; it has 33 very spacious rooms and is made from 120 year old reclaimed barn wood .


Love your work man. I'm going to try a few out this winter. I have a bunch of white cedar in the shop just waiting.


----------



## 3926

jlsconstruction said:


> Love your work man. I'm going to try a few out this winter. I have a bunch of white cedar in the shop just waiting.


Whenever I am not using old barn wood I use white cedar . It sure is a lot lighter too when it comes to moving these things around :laughing:

These are all white cedar .


----------



## jlsconstruction

cranbrook2 said:


> Whenever I am not using old barn wood I use white cedar . It sure is a lot lighter too when it comes to moving these things around :laughing:
> 
> These are all white cedar .


I've been watching your posts. Again looks amazing


----------



## Aaron Berk

Almost done, needs hand rails, ground level step, some trim details....... paint...... post lights... It turned into a "design build" project after I found a sewer line under a post location. Had shorten the depth of the landing, and re calculate risers blah blah blah.....


----------



## JesseCocozza

This is why all the tails were left undone on my other pics... Don't ask why they chose a 1x6 finish fascia on a 2x8 tail. I get it, the guy likes the look, but it looks like a maintenance nightmare to me.


----------



## trimchiree

Apparently I like to make myself suffer, the one day I'm working solo I decide to tackle this section.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dom-mas said:


> Do you pour a lot of slabs in Ohio? Did the original house have a full basement?


Yes, and no..


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

jlsconstruction said:


> Looks like you're doubling the size of the house


Its almost double..


----------



## dom-mas

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Yes, and no..


interesting. I really thought that slabs were mostly a southern thing. Are you close to Kentucky? Is Kentucky south?


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

dom-mas said:


> interesting. I really thought that slabs were mostly a southern thing. Are you close to Kentucky? Is Kentucky south?


Slabs are for wherever a basement isn't feasible either due to conditions or budget.. :laughing:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

overanalyze said:


> Is that the monolithic pour we were talking about? Looks good!


Yes sir. Thanks for the help!


----------



## ohiohomedoctor

Pics from Wednesday.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lots of decks on this one:thumbup: 5 decks.


----------



## Donohue Const

45x80 cattle shed


----------



## Ceezz

Bathroom redo.. Glass tiles on wall everything else nice porcelain tiles


----------



## slowsol

^^^I'm shuttering at the thought of having to clean that grout.


----------



## Ceezz

Man its taking us hours day 2 now of just cleaning grout off indents in some of the 1 by 1 tiles. Lucky we cleaned sooner on that side so just half shower we have to clean one by one lol next time I know.


----------



## TimelessQuality

I'm sure it's a nice shower, but it gives me a headache just looking at it.


----------



## Ceezz

TimelessQuality said:


> I'm sure it's a nice shower, but it gives me a headache just looking at it.


Haha I know I asked customer like 8 times if she was sure but her kids loved it. And there more same tile we are putting up over sink to ceiling with mirror


----------



## dom-mas

All I can say is whoa. That's all...just whoa


----------



## mudpad

Gotta love those step footings!

Looks like it's been raining up there?


----------



## Roofcheck

mudpad said:


> Gotta love those step footings!
> 
> Looks like it's been raining up there?


Mid Tennessee footings are awesome. First time I saw one (it had no steps) I was like wow HTF does this work!


----------



## mudpad

Roofcheck said:


> Mid Tennessee footings are awesome. First time I saw one (it had no steps) I was like wow HTF does this work!


Why, cause their so shallow?

2' below finish grade to bottom of footing is standard for exterior walls, and step up to 8" bff on the interior stuff , which is lucky cause that's about as far as you can go before hitting limestone.


----------



## Roofcheck

Not because they are shallow. We see 12" mono slabs here on garages all the time. 

No, just trenches dug and filled with concrete. I couldn't imagine how pissed the block Masons would be. 

This was a footer to a house next door to my lot. When my foundation guy showed up dug trenches and used grade stakes to set the elevation. That was the part I missed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks good Pro:thumbsup:
Here's that garage I raised up 18" poured the curbing and is now framed in and ready for siding:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

mudpad said:


> Gotta love those step footings!
> 
> Looks like it's been raining up there?


No, hasn't rained all week... the site is brutal for water... below the water table so the water comes in and has no where to go...


----------



## mudpad

Roofcheck said:


> Not because they are shallow. We see 12" mono slabs here on garages all the time.
> 
> No, just trenches dug and filled with concrete. I couldn't imagine how pissed the block Masons would be.
> 
> This was a footer to a house next door to my lot. When my foundation guy showed up dug trenches and used grade stakes to set the elevation. That was the part I missed.


Oh, you mean like this? Yeah that's standard procedure. We used to set grade stakes, nowadays just use a laser. Typically the only time we would form footings is when working in shot rock.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Where did Warners thread go in these kine pickets:blink:


----------



## JesseCocozza

Finished up the tedious eave detail and started the interior framing.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks good JC:thumbsup: how do you vent the roof? I don't see any vent blocks there?


----------



## JesseCocozza

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks good JC:thumbsup: how do you vent the roof? I don't see any vent blocks there?


It's all getting spray foamed.


----------



## dom-mas

Block building common down there?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Block is common on the east side of Fla. JC on the west side.


----------



## dom-mas

Jc?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

dom-mas said:


> Jc?


JesseCocozza


----------



## dom-mas

AHHHH, I figured it was for J....Construction, a different method of building


----------



## JesseCocozza

Yeah pretty much everything is block down here. It's rare to do full stick framed houses. The weird thing is every now and then you'll see a whole apartment complex go up and be all stick framed. I suppose its either out of state builders or cheaper, but block is definitely faster and less maintenance.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

When I was young and lived in south Fla. blocks were called hallow tile:blink: then they became CMU (concrete masonry unit).


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The termites don't eat the blocks:no:


----------



## tyb525

blacktop said:


> What's with the metal bead in the joints [patches] ?


Looks like a z-bar of some kind to add stiffness to the floating joints.


----------



## Santi78342

Finished this up Friday. It's all carpet tile but the design was all laser cut and was a PITA to get to stay on pattern.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Santi78342 said:


> Finished this up Friday. It's all carpet tile but the design was all laser cut and was a PITA to get to stay on pattern.


Wow :thumbup: looks nice.
Better you than me :laughing:

I would assume it's like a maze, enter and then follow all the way through to the middle?

School, library?


----------



## Santi78342

Aaron Berk said:


> Wow :thumbup: looks nice. Better you than me :laughing: I would assume it's like a maze, enter and then follow all the way through to the middle? School, library?


Church actually. But yeah, you could walk in from the point you see in the picture, then walk through it all the way until you got in the middle. Not necessarily a maze as there was only one way in and out of it though.


----------



## CanningCustom

It's a crop circle :gasp:
Looks sweet


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

This was built by a bigger construction company that does all the grocery store construction!!!!

I worked for them for a week years ago, their idea of a custom kitchen was a put together one from home depot, that and we discussed what time I'd start and it magically changed!!!

Isn't there suppose to be a bird mouth cut into the bottom or is this good enough????


----------



## JesseCocozza

FRAME2FINISH said:


> This was built by a bigger construction company that does all the grocery store construction!!!! I worked for them for a week years ago, their idea of a custom kitchen was a put together one from home depot, that and we discussed what time I'd start and it magically changed!!! Isn't there suppose to be a bird mouth cut into the bottom or is this good enough????


I guess it all depends on how it was engineered. Seeing that it's a "lean-to" roof with what looks to be a walk in cooler supporting it, I'm not sure the lack of a bird's mouth is that problematic.


----------



## Golden view

One of these photos is the before. This was by a huge margin the worst starting point I've ever worked on. I came in after it was cleaned out. This was an ultra low budget project, including purchasing the 500 square foot tiny home was far from 6 figures when it was all said and done. 

I was in for about 3 weeks completing everything after wall texture.


----------



## dom-mas

Looks good. 500sqft, that's small. I rented a house that was 30x20. That was small enough I thought


----------



## Smithanator

From job late sept did azek trim work as sub. Sry most recent work not picture worthy just a lot of small couple day jobs. Bigger job starting Monday


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Warren

Looks nice Leo, as usual.

Are you partial to the shoe being stained to match the floor?


----------



## Leo G

It's not a shoe molding, it's sanitary molding. The baseboard has a rabbet on the bottom and this molding slips under the baseboard.


----------



## Smithanator

Looks amazing Leo. Beautiful work.


----------



## Leo G

Sanitary molding


----------



## Warren

Never heard of that before. Is that typically matched to the floor color?


----------



## Leo G

Yes it is. What it is for is when you vacuum the floor your vacuum would hit this harder oak molding instead of the softer baseboard molding. Saving the dings and dent on the baseboard.

It's just another round the room trip when you are installing your baseboard. At least its easy to cope.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Nothing fancy, but I do like inset drawers....
Paint and install tomorrow.

It's a W/D platform.


----------



## Aaron Berk

This was a fun pot rack, wall mount at back,and front hanging.


----------



## skillman

Cool


----------



## MSLiechty

CanningCustom said:


> Ya gotta love a home owner that cant visualize anything until it's already built and standing.



That's sounds like the majority of homeowners I've dealt with 

ML


----------



## Rich D.

Small pair of concrete steps..


----------



## CanningCustom

Rich D. said:


> Small pair of concrete steps..


Well done Rich


----------



## FramingPro

Those steps, just looked wicked Rich.. Nothing too special about em, just clean and neat :thumbup:


----------



## Rich D.

FramingPro said:


> Those steps, just looked wicked Rich.. Nothing too special about em, just clean and neat :thumbup:


Thanks nick. You actually came to mind while i was forming those steps since i know you like those type of projects.

Your right. Very simple.. I actually had a real lot of fun on that project. Ran about 3000+ lbs through my mixer though..


----------



## FramingPro

Rich D. said:


> Thanks nick. You actually came to mind while i was forming those steps since i know you like those type of projects.
> 
> Your right. Very simple.. I actually had a real lot of fun on that project. Ran about 3000+ lbs through my mixer though..


Hand mix  ahhh


----------



## FramingPro

Nothing special.. whipped up a 8'x10' slab for a friend.. forming took 30 minutes, i poured monday.. at 2 in the afternoon... left at 10, i put the final finish on it, and still it was too wet. I set up a lean to against the fence and tarped the whole thing... Slab turned out well and the check cleared so its all good :thumbup:


----------



## JesseCocozza

FramingPro said:


> Nothing special.. whipped up a 8'x10' slab for a friend.. forming took 30 minutes, i poured monday.. at 2 in the afternoon... left at 10, i put the final finish on it, and still it was too wet. I set up a lean to against the fence and tarped the whole thing... Slab turned out well and the check cleared so its all good :thumbup:


No night vision on the camera?


----------



## kiteman

It's Canada. That picture was taken at 2:00 pm.:laughing:


----------



## CanningCustom

kiteman said:


> It's Canada. That picture was taken at 2:00 pm.:laughing:


Smartass lol


----------



## Brutus

CanningCustom said:


> Smartass lol


Yea... It's 3 pm when it gets dark. He should stop exagerating!

:laughing:


----------



## be the builder

PVC wainscoting with 18x18 tiled and heated floors. One of the panels removes for access to the pump. 



















Now some exterior window trim with combination 30yr pre-primed and PVC. 









This is for some replacement work. One of those jobs that opens a can of worms. The guys that installed the trim details to the windows added them after the house was sided. They cut through all the tyvec and flashing so all the windows and sheathing rotted out.


----------



## openhearth

*Brazillian Cherry Stairs*

I thought I would chime in and post a few jobs. This is a set of Brazilian cherry stairs. Awful to work with, but looks nice when finished


----------



## openhearth

Finished product


----------



## dom-mas

very nice.


----------



## openhearth

*Master Suite Closet*

This is a master suite closet I did some built-ins for. Still needed some adjustments and hardware, but they were in a hurry to get their clothes back in.


----------



## openhearth

Laundry room for the same customer


----------



## Okiecontractor

New unemployment in town we did this summer.


----------



## Okiecontractor

Finished product. Well mostly finished. Still had some touch up and cleaning to do.


----------



## Nick1001

All but the hood is finished. The customer doesn't like the size or height if it so we're waiting to see if they have a solution.


----------



## TimelessQuality

T-towngirl said:


> A bathroom I finished a few weeks ago. Moved toilet and enlarged shower.


And a fire place??

Looks nice Tulsa!


----------



## Brutus

Terrible pic.

But I am back in my element.... albeit for a short time.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Started this one last week.

Commercial to residential.


----------



## FramingPro

This was probably one of my favorite things to build. Not sure why, but i liked it.. Way back when Mr Chips (Kevin) was working near me i saw him build box bays like this and i have been waiting to try it.
Proper bracing and spreaders are very important to prevent... :laughing:
Guys were trying to build ICF around me so it was a rush to raise it... no... I am not gonna sheet it or put the typar on from a ladder...
I would have put the rim on too, but one of the temporary braces made it hard to grab the wall to lift with the rim on.
Raising went smoothly, and it was dead nuts plumb :thumbsup:


----------



## Resta

Last room this year.


----------



## stereo_luver

The wife always hated the living room at our house and I was out of work and bored. It was her birthday so I got to work.

This is what she saw when she left for work on her birthday.


This is what she came home to that afternoon.


I did some rework on some framing, a little furring to match the existing wall beside the fireplace, framed the hearth and hung some drywall.



Then I did a little trim, tile and paint and she was starting to get happy.



Oh but she wasn't completely happy yet. She always wanted a window seat and we just happened to have some dead space in the corner of the living room where a window was. My response, "no problem...sheeesh!"
Removed the crappy window trim, framed the bench, drywall, trimmed and made a hinged top covered in her choice of fabric with 1 1/4" padding.





I'm a carpenter by trade but the last 15 years I've been a commercial superintendent. This has led me to being involved with all trades. I supplement the manpower of all my trades when needed. I've learned a little along the way. I don't mind pulling wire or making up a panel. I've been known to hang and finish drywall with the guys. You'll find me helping to get the rough or top-out ready for inspection. I'll lay tile, I'll paint, I always do any and all layout.....Best part is new subs or visitors to the project don't even know I'm the super. I have a lot of fun with that.


----------



## FramingPro

Helped my friend out with 2 units of walkout framing. It was fun, but I must say I object to the whole not squaring thing. I did the best work I could with what was presented.. Yet I feel almost slimey. I really was having a hard time doing certain thing against my will but I wasn't in charge so.. I learned a fair bit though... Framing down steps..building dropped foyers etc Some of the things I saw were pretty blah... Cracked foundations, smiling porch beams.. Horrible sheathing jobs.. I would not mind doing more subdivision work, but I would take more care. Yes, I suppose squaring May slow things down (initially) but saving time on layout, not to mention not having to custom cut every rafter seems pretty good to me. If nothing else, at least you will know its proper!


----------



## heavy_d

Framingpro. Where is that house?

Also, is it allowed to hang a tji off of a tji block like that?? Cant imagine that is on the plans.


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> Framingpro. Where is that house?
> 
> Also, is it allowed to hang a tji off of a tji block like that?? Cant imagine that is on the plans.


Bradford for Solmar homes.. Not sure, i did what i was told :whistling.. Don't worry, i was wondering too


----------



## JT Wood

heavy_d said:


> Framingpro. Where is that house? Also, is it allowed to hang a tji off of a tji block like that?.



Why not?


----------



## jlsconstruction

heavy_d said:


> Framingpro. Where is that house? Also, is it allowed to hang a tji off of a tji block like that?? Cant imagine that is on the plans.


Yes you can.


----------



## FramingPro

JT Wood said:


> Why not?


It is basically just a web stiffener.. Now that i think of it, it was on the plan.. minimum 12" long with (10) 10d nails clinched :thumbup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

heavy_d said:


> Framingpro. Where is that house?
> 
> Also, is it allowed to hang a tji off of a tji block like that?? Cant imagine that is on the plans.


I hope that’s Ok. I’ve done it a few times. Maybe I should drive by to see if the houses are still standing :laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

I am just curious the reasoning. Did he run out of full length joists? Why not run a full joist and run your block stiffeners off of it?

It appears the lvl beam is too far span for the first joist in which explains it but why is it all cut up?


----------



## JT Wood

I'm gonna guess toilets?


----------



## jlsconstruction

JT Wood said:


> I'm gonna guess toilets?


That's what i was thinking, but if you look past that it does it again. Unless it's another bathroom


----------



## FramingPro

Windows


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

FramingPro said:


> Windows


Can we get some more detail? Seems like a lot of work in the floor for windows.


----------



## FullerFramer

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Can we get some more detail? Seems like a lot of work in the floor for windows.


The top of windows are more than likely above the height of the concrete foundation, therefore the floor framing can not interfere with the basement window. Pretty standard stuff for tract homes.


----------



## FullerFramer

And Nick, I would've ran the perpendicular blocking another 4" and hit the triple LVL, get rid of all that mediocre TJI packing and blocking.


----------



## bdavis466

*Garage/Workshop*

First pictures for me…I just finished my workshop a little while back. I use the space as a cabinet shop 
Footings dug and plumbing in place. I had to move a lot of sprinkler lines


----------



## bdavis466

I just need to pour the driveway now


Here is another garage I did earlier last year. Detached- 2800 

You should see what this guy has inside


----------



## bdavis466

Sorry for the bombardment… this was built for a wedding at the same house. It held 60 people without incident! The whole idea started as a joke but the homeowner thought I was serious when I said I would build his wedding party a bridge in his pool. 
I built the posts and headers as one unit and had to stack lumber on top to stop them from floating away
I need to look for some pictures of it finished. Probably the craziest thing I have ever built in my life

…and then tore out 2 weeks later


----------



## bdavis466

*Patio Cover*

1200 sq ft patio


----------



## Porkchop Mcgee

How do I insert an image ?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Porkchop Mcgee said:


> How do I insert an image ?


You have to have 1000 posts before you can post images. Wait… maybe that’s something else :laughing: A mod will be around in a bit to help :thumbsup:


----------



## jlsconstruction

I think you have to have 15 posts


----------



## Leo G

jlsconstruction said:


> I think you have to have 15 posts


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## App-ironworks

Ugh.

2100' of 1" tube, and counting.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

I want one of those wagons – that’s sweet!


----------



## TimelessQuality

What's the purpose of those purpose built carts Brian?

Nice work:thumbup:


----------



## App-ironworks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I want one of those wagons – that’s sweet!


Me too! I'm saving the steering set up specs for the go cart I have to build my son before long. Anyone got a decent horizontal 5-ish hp motor?



TimelessQuality said:


> What's the purpose of those purpose built carts Pin?
> 
> Nice work:thumbup:


They're sunglass display carts for a NASCAR event vendor. 

Has clamshell doors in the front that open 180°, fully exposing a display cabinet with interior dim's of 58"wide x 20"deep x 46" tall, and flush doors to a 14" deep storage cabinet in the back. On the interior wall of the front cabinet will be a vertically sliding panel with a gas strut assist to hold the display racks, there will be racks on the inside panels of the doors, too. That panel links with the lid and pushes it up to hold mirrors for customers to use.

There's storage between the axles, too, with doors on both sides.

Over all is 5' long x 3' wide x 4'-10" tall. The handles will have a loop at the pulling end that with fit a pintle hitch and each cart will have a tow hook in the back so he can pull them like a train during set up.

They would make awesome job boxes with the right drawer or shelves for whatever set up was necessary.


----------



## Doctor Handyman

Nice work BDavis. Where in SoCal?


----------



## Frank Castle

App-ironworks said:


> They're sunglass display carts for a NASCAR event vendor.


I want one too.

Whenever I see mobile venders, I always check out their rigs for loading in and out of events.


----------



## bdavis466

Doctor Handyman said:


> Nice work BDavis. Where in SoCal?


Riverside, just down the street from you


----------



## Calidecks

Anaheim Hills here. Im your neighbor as well. Nice work by the way!


----------



## Railman

App-Ironworks,
Looks like an interesting project...good lookin carts!

If you don't already know about these, these are my go-to places for anything mechanical, ie go-cart or anything mechanical supplies:

http://www.northerntool.com/
http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/

I've bought quite a bit from Surplus Center over the years. It takes a while to sort you way through the site. They will send you a catalog if you want. 

Are you going direct drive, or thinking torque converter/jackshaft? It pretty mush comes down to how fast you want to go, & on road/off road. How old is your son?
Joe


----------



## App-ironworks

Railman said:


> App-Ironworks,
> Looks like an interesting project...good lookin carts!
> 
> If you don't already know about these, these are my go-to places for anything mechanical, ie go-cart or anything mechanical supplies:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/
> 
> I've bought quite a bit from Surplus Center over the years. It takes a while to sort you way through the site. They will send you a catalog if you want.
> 
> Are you going direct drive, or thinking torque converter/jackshaft? It pretty mush comes down to how fast you want to go, & on road/off road. How old is your son?
> Joe



He's 4, well almost, I'm thinking off road, max around 30mph so cvt with as much hp as I can afford, I' ll keep my eyes open for local sources. Been eyeballing my land lords old JD LT with a busted transaxle. :whistling 

Probably build a coil/over set up. My neighbor has a Polaris with engine trouble, might have a good diff., maybe irs, too. :whistling

It'll have to be big enough for me and him. 

(I'm... uh.. not little,:laughing


----------



## Railman

Two seater with torqueconverter? ..........
http://www.surpluscenter.com/Engine...s/10-HP-TECUMSEH-GENERATOR-ENGINE-28-1741.axd

That's 10hp fro $120 bks. It will probably need a little work on the shaft size though.


----------



## bdavis466

Californiadecks said:


> Anaheim Hills here. Im your neighbor as well. Nice work by the way!


I've seen your work, very impressive as well. Thanks for the compliment


----------



## App-ironworks

Railman said:


> Two seater with torqueconverter? ..........
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Engines/Horizontal-Shaft-Engines/10-HP-TECUMSEH-GENERATOR-ENGINE-28-1741.axd
> 
> That's 10hp fro $120 bks. It will probably need a little work on the shaft size though.


Have to play around with the const. spd. gov., too.

Still killer deal.


----------



## Leo G

That should make some noise. Just a spark arrestor.


----------



## Diamond D.

App-ironworks said:


> Me too! I'm saving the steering set up specs for the go cart I have to build my son before long. Anyone got a decent horizontal 5-ish hp motor?





Railman said:


> App-Ironworks,
> Looks like an interesting project...
> 
> If you don't already know about these, these are my go-to places for anything mechanical, ie go-cart or anything mechanical supplies:
> 
> http://www.surpluscenter.com/Power-Transmission/


Good thing you live where just about anything goes. 


> 10 HP TECUMSEH ENGINE
> New, Tecumseh horizontal engine built for driving electric generators. Cast iron sleeve, fixed speed governor. Low oil shutdown. Lighted on/off switch.* Not for sale or use in California.*


No offense to those in Cali... :whistling: But, any more left and you'll be in the Pacific.
Next thing you wont be able to wipe your own... Well you know. 
Wait, can you still do that? :blink:

:laughing::laughing:,
D.


----------



## mart4005

A little winter project. Far cry from concrete, but hey, it's inside!


----------



## mart4005

And some more pics


----------



## baerconstructio

mart4005 said:


> A little winter project. Far cry from concrete, but hey, it's inside!


I've never seen a concrete guy do that quality of cabinetry! Nice work!


----------



## mart4005

Thanks. I enjoy this, but I imagine a pro furniture maker would whip these out a whole lot faster than I do with my limited equipment and knowledge.


----------



## dom-mas

beatiful. I'm usually happy if i can do trim and use less than a tube of caulking per room


----------



## Kowboy

These are an engineered stone countertop with a hot pot burn. I had to Dremel out the particulates made clear by the heat, partially fill the voids with ultraviolet light activated varying colorants from my Invicon kit, then topcoat with catalyzed cyanoacrylate, scrape, and polish. 



This is a close up of the filled particulates that polish much faster and higher than the estone with Steve’s Polishing Pro System. I had to knock ‘em down by hand with 4000 grit paper to get them to match again.



This is a close up of the final repair.



This is after the repairs with low-level light.



After repairs.


----------



## overanalyze

That's impressive!


----------



## App-ironworks

Man, I'm tired. I quit counting at 70 hours.


----------



## Golden view

*Latest flip*

Just finished. Purchased 90 listed 225. Spent 2.5 months. Me plus part time laborer, plus roofer, siders, electrician, plumber, carpet, drywallers.

New: Roof, windows, some siding, decks, jacked up front of house and decks with new footings and posts, all wiring, all plumbing, kitchen and bath, all flooring. Finished non-countable square footage walk out basement and added half bath.

Kept most lath and plaster, cool box beam ceiling, most of the original cedar lap and shingle siding.

Realtors photos, I didn't take any yet. Stupidly didn't take before pics. It was a mess. Had new plumbing and wiring that we had to rip out. Kitchen and bath partial remodels were botched.








Before. I pulled the garage down with a strap to the Tundra and almost no gas









After. Replaced garage with BBQ deck off kitchen.








Before. Columns were crumbling and rested on sunken brick footings.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Golden view said:


> Just finished. Purchased 90 listed 225. Spent 2.5 months. Me plus part time laborer, plus roofer, siders, electrician, plumber, carpet, drywallers.
> 
> New: Roof, windows, some siding, decks, jacked up front of house and decks with new footings and posts, all wiring, all plumbing, kitchen and bath, all flooring. Finished non-countable square footage walk out basement and added half bath.
> 
> Kept most lath and plaster, cool box beam ceiling, most of the original cedar lap and shingle siding.
> 
> Realtors photos, I didn't take any yet. Stupidly didn't take before pics. It was a mess. Had new plumbing and wiring that we had to rip out. Kitchen and bath partial remodels were botched.
> 
> View attachment 106790
> 
> Before. I pulled the garage down with a strap to the Tundra and almost no gas
> 
> 
> View attachment 106791
> 
> After. Replaced garage with BBQ deck off kitchen.
> 
> View attachment 106792
> 
> Before. Columns were crumbling and rested on sunken brick footings.
> 
> 
> View attachment 106793
> 
> 
> View attachment 106794
> 
> 
> View attachment 106795


That there is really nice work for a flip :thumbsup:


----------



## Reg

mart4005 said:


> Thanks. I enjoy this, but I imagine a pro furniture maker would whip these out a whole lot faster than I do with my limited equipment and knowledge.


Who cares! As long as YOU are enjoying yourself. Nice work!


----------



## mart4005

I heard an old feller say once, "I really enjoy my work, and would you believe it I even get paid to do it!"


----------



## Reg

Not sure how to load up my image.


----------



## Roofcheck

A bookcase. Sold it on FB in under a day!


----------



## Leo G

Kid included? :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

Where are the shelves? Or is it for REAAAAALLLLY BIIIIIG books

edit. Looks nice though


----------



## Okiecontractor

dom-mas said:


> Where are the shelves? Or is it for REAAAAALLLLY BIIIIIG books
> 
> edit. Looks nice though


Or that's one tiny kid!


----------



## Leo G

Hope it fits through the door


----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That there is really nice work for a flip :thumbsup:


Thanks. It's not perfect, but it stands out. This formula seems to work well for us.


----------



## Roofcheck

Leo G said:


> Kid included? :laughing:


No. I'm keeping her.


----------



## Roofcheck

dom-mas said:


> Where are the shelves? Or is it for REAAAAALLLLY BIIIIIG books
> 
> edit. Looks nice though


Behind it. Adjustable shelves.


----------



## OW! My thumb

Siding,a new window unit and eyebrow roof.


----------



## jlsconstruction

OW! My thumb said:


> Siding,a new window unit and eyebrow roof.


You have the best handle on this site :laughing:


----------



## OW! My thumb

jlsconstruction said:


> You have the best handle on this site :laughing:


I have blood blister under my nail right now. (F'in joist hangers.)


----------



## CanningCustom

OW! My thumb said:


> I have blood blister under my nail right now. (F'in joist hangers.)


Man you aren't supposed to go for the one shot until your thumb is clear :smh:


----------



## OW! My thumb

CanningCustom said:


> Man you aren't supposed to go for the one shot until your thumb is clear :smh:


Nothing ventured,...nothing gained.


----------



## CanningCustom

OW! My thumb said:


> Nothing ventured,...nothing gained.


Yep ya gained yourself a sore thumb


----------



## Aaron Berk

Building these pine boxes for mail order clients.

I love shop work, even in this ratty temp shop.


----------



## Aaron Berk

This is my usual work situation, if any one was wondering :whistling

That last post, I had to work off of a baby bosch  since my shop is getting reworked.


----------



## drivenremodel




----------



## caldoconsal

Not my job but where im working







Amazing view of the sewer water treatment plant ..... It would smell in the summer i assume .... Right now not really


----------



## mart4005

just wrapped up a tile job. Nothing special, just thought I'd share. I don't see how guys do this work day in and day out. my knees hurt, my back hurts, I got blisters..... but it's done!


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Passed roof sheathing today, ready for dry-in tomorrow.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

mart4005 said:


> just wrapped up a tile job. Nothing special, just thought I'd share. I don't see how guys do this work day in and day out. my knees hurt, my back hurts, I got blisters..... but it's done!


Looks a like a clean job. Nice work. We just picked up a Bosch tile laser (GLT something) that does 90 and also 90/45 angles so we can layout and check our subs' work.


----------



## kiteman

NINZAN STUDIO said:


> Passed roof sheathing today, ready for dry-in tomorrow.


Looking good! I was hoping to see some of your roof framing before sheathing. Next time, maybe.


----------



## NINZAN STUDIO

Here's a few of the roof framing, one of my little guy tagging along.


----------



## TBsnutz

*Garage climbing wall*

Building a small garage climbing wall for my buddy on weekends in between normal work. 50 degree overhang and a 75-30 degree break. Fun to do something different and recreational. A little more blocking and plywood needs to be drilled for T-nuts and mounted, and it will be ready for climbing holds. Still trying to talk him into textured paint.


----------



## Leo G

Simulated mountain?


----------



## TBsnutz

yes, heading was supposed to read 'garage climbing wall'. Kind of a popular idea around here, and a niche I wouldn't mind expanding.


----------



## Calidecks

I triped out because I looked at the picture first before I read your post. I had to check if this was the wall of shame thread! Goes to show you, you never know why things are built so you shouldn't jump to conclusions. Now every time I see some unexplained construction, I will think, maybe it's a climbing wall.


----------



## Calidecks

TBsnutz said:


> yes, heading was supposed to read 'garage climbing wall'. Kind of a popular idea around here, and a niche I wouldn't mind expanding.


Until someone gets hurt! Be careful with that. This is where proper paperwork is imperative.


----------



## Leo G

Mudroom Cabinets and bench. 3 drawers for mittens, gloves and scarves. 2 pullouts for shoes with off season shoe storage underneath. A 28" closet for full length coats and other things that will hang on a hanger. The open hooks are for current coats as you are walking into the house. Painted with ML Campbell's Stealth in BM 01 White. The interior of the closet cabinet is clear coated Maple and the bench seat is Maple colored a warm brown custom color I developed, clear coated with MLC Krystal.

Got'r installed. Pain to take pics with my phone. Area is only about 6' wide. I'll need to get my 10-20mm lens and I might still have a problem getting a straight on pic.





























Closet pole and shelf. Where else would you get a Maple Closet Pole?









The coat hangers. More to be added likely.


----------



## rrk

TBsnutz said:


> Building a small garage climbing wall for my buddy on weekends in between normal work. 50 degree overhang and a 75-30 degree break. Fun to do something different and recreational. A little more blocking and plywood needs to be drilled for T-nuts and mounted, and it will be ready for climbing holds. Still trying to talk him into textured paint.


I know someone who has an entire climbing room 2 stories tall, about 30 feet square. And a climbing tredmill.
There is a small opening near the ceiling where you can get to the rest of the house if you want to.

http://www.hammacher.com/Product/Default.aspx?sku=12219


----------



## Sabagley

Leo G said:


> Mudroom Cabinets and bench. 3 drawers for mittens, gloves and scarves. 2 pullouts for shoes with off season shoe storage underneath. A 28" closet for full length coats and other things that will hang on a hanger. The open hooks are for current coats as you are walking into the house. Painted with ML Campbell's Stealth in BM 01 White. The interior of the closet cabinet is clear coated Maple and the bench seat is Maple colored a warm brown custom color I developed, clear coated with MLC Krystal.
> 
> Got'r installed. Pain to take pics with my phone. Area is only about 6' wide. I'll need to get my 10-20mm lens and I might still have a problem getting a straight on pic.
> 
> Closet pole and shelf. Where else would you get a Maple Closet Pole?
> 
> The coat hangers. More to be added likely.


Is that all ply construction? I have to build one on the job I'm on now, but it will be built out of MDF and they are always a really simple design. 
Open space below, two shelves above....


----------



## Leo G

All plywood. The bench seat is solid maple.


----------



## Lyle Clark

Worked out at VP Racing Fuels today doing some maintenance on their nitro trailer. DHS makes them have security on them.


----------



## asevereid

Been a slow start to this year with my boss' company, so I got hired on to help another fellow out with the interior trim on this job.


----------



## CanningCustom

asevereid said:


> Been a slow start to this year with my boss' company, so I got hired on to help another fellow out with the interior trim on this job.


Work's work man


----------



## asevereid

CanningCustom said:


> Work's work man


Yep, and I welcome it. 
Just feels weird being at the bottom of the totem pole again. 
But that's just the way it is... go work for a new guy, start at the bottom.


----------



## Dustincoc

What I've been up to lately. These are shortly after I started. I've been doing framing demo.



















Hopefully I remember to get some after shots. Its just about an empty room now. Just one 15' section of wall left to cone out, then I've got to clear all the debris out.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Leo G said:


> All plywood. The bench seat is solid maple.


:thumbup: awesome work, I love wood working. Only wish I had the skill all you guys have!


----------



## Golden view

*1 week budget kitchen*

No walls changed, but new everything from the ceiling down. Barely a 5 digit number before the appliances.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Golden view said:


> No walls changed, but new everything from the ceiling down. Barely a 5 digit number before the appliances.


Very nice :thumbsup: Any more pics? Maybe of the splash?


----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Very nice :thumbsup: Any more pics? Maybe of the splash?


I might go back for a touch up and can snap more. Splash is pretty generic mosaic.


----------



## john5mt

Golden view said:


> No walls changed, but new everything from the ceiling down. Barely a 5 digit number before the appliances.


How did you do that for a barely 10 digit number? 

What cabs an counter is it?


----------



## Robie

Quick and inexpensive touch-screen kiosk for a local museum.
Oak and oak ply...satin lacquer finish.


----------



## SSC

john5mt said:


> How did you do that for a barely 10 digit number?
> 
> What cabs an counter is it?


yes please tell us how the whole kitchen is $10k


----------



## Golden view

SSC said:


> yes please tell us how the whole kitchen is $10k


By far the cabinets and counters are where it's at pricing wise.



Flat pack, all plywood cabinets, delivered assembled from a place in Tacoma, about the cost of Home Depot cabinets but far better.
3/4" granite with doubled edge, installed from 2 2x9 sheets, $1200 with sink installed
MEPS were there 3 hours total and billed very reasonably
Painter was there 2 partial days, about $500
$500 for dumpster/fees
24 sheets mosiac at $16/sheet
$2.60/sf tile (pita, needed a tile bender)
thinset, grout, cement board
1 sheet of drywall and a bag of hot mud (no visible drywall repair)
24 hours semi-skilled helper, mostly for demo and some tile
60 hours of my time.


----------



## Sabagley

Golden view said:


> By far the cabinets and counters are where it's at pricing wise.
> 
> 
> [*]Flat pack, all plywood cabinets, delivered assembled from a place in Tacoma, about the cost of Home Depot cabinets but far better.
> [*]3/4" granite with doubled edge, installed from 2 2x9 sheets, $1200 with sink installed
> [*]MEPS were there 3 hours total and billed very reasonably
> [*]Painter was there 2 partial days, about $500
> [*]$500 for dumpster/fees
> [*]24 sheets mosiac at $16/sheet
> [*]$2.60/sf tile (pita, needed a tile bender)
> [*]thinset, grout, cement board
> [*]1 sheet of drywall and a bag of hot mud (no visible drywall repair)
> [*]24 hours semi-skilled helper, mostly for demo and some tile
> [*]60 hours of my time.


Were those cabinets J and K?


----------



## Golden view

Sabagley said:


> Were those cabinets J and K?


From L&D in Tacoma. No brand. From overseas...


----------



## Diamond D.

Golden,
Either I'm way off on your labor costs or send me the info on the cabinet company.

I'm remodeling my kitchen presently and am in the market for cabinets.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## john5mt

No flooring then?
Those cabinets were pre finished?

Does that cabinet company ship or are they just a local company


----------



## Golden view

The tile floor is also new. Cabinets are prefinished.

I better come clean and disclose that this kitchen would normally cost more but this was something of a favor. Still the numbers weren't bad.


L and D unique kitchen deals locally. I've packaged them up and shipped them unassembled to Alaska because it was still much cheaper than low end special order cabinets.


----------



## Ceezz

Robie said:


> Quick and inexpensive touch-screen kiosk for a local museum.
> Oak and oak ply...satin lacquer finish.
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/caffeinebeme/media/kiosk1_zpsf269b37e.jpg.html
> 
> http://s168.photobucket.com/user/caffeinebeme/media/kiosk3_zpsbbefd567.jpg.html


That sir Is B E A UUU Tiful


----------



## Resta

Looks better than in the photos.


----------



## Resta

Few more.


----------



## dom-mas

Is there a name for that circular design with the flower in the middle? I've never seen it before


----------



## FramingPro

Resta said:


> Few more.


Do you layout on the floor and plumb up or lay out on the ceiling to eliminate the risk of the layout being off from out of plumb walls and what not?


----------



## Resta

I call them "ceiling system" doesn't matter what design. 
And lay out on the ceiling from the center to the side.


----------



## FramingPro

Just when i thought i was done at our ICF mansion, he calls me back for more framing.. Ok no problem.
Modified the 2 step coffer ceiling to start at 9'.. step out 1' and then step up to 16'.. Super coffer!

Also he got me to add some returns to the big gables to finish them off. I suggested it back when i framed the roof but... hey better late then never. I must say, they really do finish off the gable.
I must say, i am at a lose for words.. On the back returns.. one side is almost 2" higher then the other. It makes no sense to me.. at all.
Rafters are the same length, truss bearing points are the same.. over hang is the same. Anybody have any insight as to what it might be? Because it is driving me up the wall!
I have never done returns before, based on my observations the peak of the return usually just tucks under the soffit so it can be finished cleanly.. Is there a rule of thumb?
It worked out like that on the back, but on the front i kept the 12p consistent and it just sticks into the soffit ever so slightly.. 
I made an effort to slightly jack up the framing in anticipation that it will sag into a level position over time.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Just when i thought i was done at our ICF mansion, he calls me back for more framing.. Ok no problem.
> Modified the 2 step coffer ceiling to start at 9'.. step out 1' and then step up to 16'.. Super coffer!
> 
> Also he got me to add some returns to the big gables to finish them off. I suggested it back when i framed the roof but... hey better late then never. I must say, they really do finish off the gable.
> I must say, i am at a lose for words.. On the back returns.. one side is almost 2" higher then the other. It makes no sense to me.. at all.
> Rafters are the same length, truss bearing points are the same.. over hang is the same. Anybody have any insight as to what it might be? Because it is driving me up the wall!
> I have never done returns before, based on my observations the peak of the return usually just tucks under the soffit so it can be finished cleanly.. Is there a rule of thumb?
> It worked out like that on the back, but on the front i kept the 12p consistent and it just sticks into the soffit ever so slightly..
> I made an effort to slightly jack up the framing in anticipation that it will sag into a level position over time.


Pro:blink: what do you call that mini hip under the gable? We never do that over here and I've never seen it over here.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro:blink: what do you call that mini hip under the gable? We never do that over here and I've never seen it over here.


Greek returns (soffit returns)


----------



## Calidecks

I've never done that either. Still trying to figure out if I like it or not. Is it pretty common there?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Greek returns (soffit returns)


Is that sub facisha or finished facisha?


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that sub facisha or finished facisha?


Sub.. gets wrapped in aluminum :thumbup:


----------



## Resta

dom-mas said:


> Is there a name for that circular design with the flower in the middle? I've never seen it before





Guilloche - an ornament formed by two or more bands twisted over each other in a continuous series, leaving circular openings which are often filled with round ornaments.


----------



## Chad McDade

FramingPro said:


> Greek returns (soffit returns)


I've also heard them called Queen Anne returns or cornice returns - a lot of houses around here have them.


----------



## FramingPro

Chad McDade said:


> I've also heard them called Queen Anne returns or cornice returns - a lot of houses around here have them.


Call em what you want, i think they look pretty damn nice.
Very popular over here :whistling:whistling


----------



## Okiecontractor

FramingPro said:


> Call em what you want, i think they look pretty damn nice.
> Very popular over here :whistling:whistling


They're popular here too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Sub.. gets wrapped in aluminum :thumbup:


 See we would never ever wrap the facisha in aluminum:no: it make a bug buffet under there.



FramingPro said:


> Call em what you want, i think they look pretty damn nice.
> Very popular over here :whistling:whistling


They are not popular here. Maybe in Manoa where there are a lot of old homes there could be some, I'll have to check. Do you know what kind of architecture that is?:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> See we would never ever wrap the facisha in aluminum:no: it make a bug buffet under there.
> 
> 
> They are not popular here. Maybe in Manoa where there are a lot of old homes there could be some, I'll have to check. Do you know what kind of architecture that is?:jester:


We don't have house eating bugs here. 
I'm tempted to say traditional architecture.. but im not archaeologist :laughing::laughing:


----------



## dayexco

*My shop addition*

weather is finally decent enough, contractor is able to get going on my shop addition. the galv. metal building you see is going to get totally reskinned, with light tan walls, brown roof, new doors. i have it rented out now. the addition is 52' x 50' x 16' sidewalls. there will be 2- 26 x 50 foot stalls there. i will keep one for my "stuff"...and rent the other 26 x 50 out. both will have 14 x 14' overhead doors, and a walk door. man, it's muddy here.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> We don't have house eating bugs here.
> I'm tempted to say traditional architecture.. but im not archaeologist :laughing::laughing:


My first guess would be Victorian architecture:blink: But what do I know:blink:


----------



## Chad McDade

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> My first guess would be Victorian architecture:blink: But what do I know:blink:


They were common on Greek a Revival and Victorian homes. In my area it seems like anything built between 1900 and about 1930 have cornice returns.


----------



## dom-mas

Are they only called cornice returns when they have a hip as opposed to just a mild shed roof? Mostly here i see gable returns as small shed roofs. It would be more difficult for the pigeons to sit on that hip, so that's pretty good


----------



## jlsconstruction

We call em eyebrows. Almost every house here has them. I could put a sq of shingles on faster then I could put the 3 shingles they need on


----------



## Okiecontractor

We call them eyebrows too. My in laws house was damaged in a hail storm last year. I replaced the shingles on the 8 eyebrows and it literally took me all day. Seemed like forever.


----------



## Chad McDade

Here is a link to some info about the different types of cornice returns. 
http://www.transformingarchitecture.com/what-is-a-cornice-return-and-why-do-we-care/


----------



## Diamond D.

Roofed cornice returns are quite popular around these parts as well, but I have never heard them called eyebrows.

This is what I think of when referring to eyebrows.

http://www.houzz.com/photos/603812/Eyebrow-Window-traditional-exterior-philadelphia

We have those here also, but I think they are more popular in New England.

D.


----------



## jlsconstruction

We call those eyebrow dormers


----------



## Hardly Working

Raised the roof on the dock. Two prior days have been rain, thank goodness for the sun!


----------



## Hardly Working




----------



## DaVinciRemodel

So you built a boat where the dock was?


----------



## Lyle Clark

Security system installed at this historic facility locally. Total of 8 buildings with 1 base station and 1 monthly fee less than what they had for only 1 building. Distance between the 2 furthest points is nearly 800'.

Lyle


----------



## Hardly Working

DaVinciRemodel said:


> So you built a boat where the dock was?


The nice big White one was 3 doors down. The HO has a 22' Cobalt with ski tower. Wouldn't fit inside on the lift with the tower up. Raised the roof 4'. HO's we tied up on the outside of the dock just in case.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Hardly Working said:


> ...HO's we tied up on the outside of the dock just in case.


Just in case you wanted to do some skiing? :laughing:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Hardly Working said:


> HO's we tied up on the outside of the dock just in case.


That's brilliant! I'm going to tie up all my HO's from now on.


----------



## Brutus

Haven't been able to do pics in a while.

But, here are some. Trials of a framer in the renovation business.

Window buildout










Window buildouts with casing, crappy pic, sorry










Shelving










Deck time!



















Hardwood time, birch



















Large human fuel.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Right on Brutus! You see those shims you have around your window lining. I keep a box of all different size shims just for that case. I rip them out of scrap wood or chop up stuff laying around so I have a row of paper thins to maybe a 1/2" thick to stick around the rough opening to make the trim look good. Oh well you probabley already do that:blink:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Right on Brutus! You see those shims you have around your window lining. I keep a box of all different size shims just for that case. I rip them out of scrap wood or chop up stuff laying around so I have a row of paper thins to maybe a 1/2" thick to stick around the rough opening to make the trim look good. Oh well you probabley already do that:blink:


I have a milk crate with all my stuff that I carry around from window to window. Nails, glue, pry bar, scraper bar, shims and my hand tools. 

I'm too lazy to make my own shims :laughing:

Boss sent a metric chit tonne of them with the trim materials.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well it looks like your on a roll! Kinda nice inside for a change. I bet it's still cold there?


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well it looks like your on a roll! Kinda nice inside for a change. I bet it's still cold there?


Kinda. I was outside today, working on the deck some more, that is a pick away project when we are waiting for something else to be delivered for inside work.

It was 3* F this morning and snowing, warmed up to around 30 ish. But the sun came out around 10 ish, so it was nice.

It's funny, though. Any time there is inside work, it is above freezing, and outside work it's freaking cold. Ya win some, ya lose some. :laughing:


----------



## Resta

Puzzle. 
Not really puzzled but bendy.


----------



## Robie

Brutus said:


> Kinda. I was outside today, working on the deck some more, that is a pick away project when we are waiting for something else to be delivered for inside work.
> 
> It was 3* F this morning and snowing, warmed up to around 30 ish. But the sun came out around 10 ish, so it was nice.
> 
> It's funny, though. Any time there is inside work, it is above freezing, and outside work it's freaking cold. Ya win some, ya lose some. :laughing:


Hey Brutus...I guess you are still with the same company after making the switch???

All in all...happy you moved along?


----------



## Resta

To get going.


----------



## Brutus

Robie said:


> Hey Brutus...I guess you are still with the same company after making the switch???
> 
> All in all...happy you moved along?


Getting a variety of work, so it's been pretty alright.


----------



## Leo G

Finally finished up with a kitchen I started eons ago. The lady finally came up with a pan arrangement that she liked for the pan pullout units.





































Here they are in my shop when I was figuring out how to make them stick to the pull out.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Holy jigsaw puzzle, Batman. :blink:

It would take my wife exactly two days to scorch the dickens out of one of those pans, throw it away and buy a replacement that didn't fit the hooks. :laughing:


----------



## music9704

Jacked up floor, added joist, fixed hole, refinishing tomorrow. It was tough getting hole patched without gaps. There's no underlayment. I've never refinished. Wish me luck.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

music9704 said:


> Jacked up floor, added joist, fixed hole, refinishing tomorrow. It was tough getting hole patched without gaps. There's no underlayment. I've never refinished. Wish me luck.


I’ve never seen a hardwood floor installed just on joists! Learn something new here every day. Are the joists large enough? Look like 6’s – what’s the span?


----------



## jlsconstruction

They are done like that all over the place here


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

jlsconstruction said:


> They are done like that all over the place here


That is very common in the older homes out here as well.


----------



## Golden view

*Just refinished a floor on current flip*

House built in 1928 remodeled in 1956. Not sure which year these were installed, but they were in pretty bad shape. This was the first refinish though.

This was my first time refinishing, not that hard really. Learned a thing or two.


----------



## music9704

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I’ve never seen a hardwood floor installed just on joists! Learn something new here every day. Are the joists large enough? Look like 6’s – what’s the span?


This house is 100 yrs old. Joist are actuall 2x8. I added a beam center of span. The floor surprisingly hadn't swaged much, about 3/8-1/2 in 100yrs. Pine floor is various width 2"-4" by 14'


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Andrew, did that project qualify for RRP? Not a narc – just curious. Does the EPA rule or AK/WA?


----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Andrew, did that project qualify for RRP? Not a narc – just curious. Does the EPA rule or AK/WA?


The floor no (I think) but the overall project would. WA has its own RRP. AK is EPA but I only do new construction in Alaska.


----------



## D.E.P.S.

music9704 said:


> This house is 100 yrs old. Joist are actuall 2x8. I added a beam center of span. The floor surprisingly hadn't swaged much, about 3/8-1/2 in 100yrs. Pine floor is various width 2"-4" by 14'



Looks great Rex! Sorry I didn't call back. I have been slammed the past 2 weeks helping a friend on a floor contract and running 2 of my own jobs. :blink:


----------



## WilsonRoofing

Sir Mixalot said:


> None of your links work including the link you dropped for your website. :no:
> No need to drop links to your website. Put them in your signature line and be done with it! :thumbsup:



LOL! I had webhosting issues... 

All my links should be active again.

Roofing Vancouver
(Take a look ^)


----------



## asevereid

Finally got back with the company I worked with last year. We've done a few small jobs out of town installing vinyl cove base and other miscellany.. But we're working on a decent reno now. No fancy work, most is subbed out, but we are doing some simple trim on this radius wall. 








We're heading back there now to put the sill down and rout it to fit.


----------



## blacktop

Sir Mixalot said:


> Hate it when this happens.
> Rolling the first coat of paint on an exterior lanai ceiling and the knockdown texture started coming off on the roller nap!


That's a breeze way!! That's drywall on the exterior of the home! You can't place drywall outside ! It won't work ! Back In the 70s the asbestos would withstand the exterior conditions . but not now ..Seems to me Florida Is a little behind the times.


----------



## App-ironworks

Froze my fingers off this am. Finally climbed to 68 degrees.










Trout season opens Saturday.


----------



## blacktop

Not recent ...But a cool pad ...


----------



## TimelessQuality

Just finishing up this little facelift...


----------



## asevereid

Got the bottom sill placed on the two windows :


----------



## Brutus

More photo dump of trials of a framer entering the renos world.

And Im back at 'er!










tread detail










With rains, minus post caps... owner couldn't make a decision on us making them or her just buying some.










first time ever making rails/spindels










Privacy fence she came up with, that I don't really like










Is this a two banger, Riz?! :laughing:


----------



## asevereid

Looks good Brutus, keep it up.


----------



## overanalyze

Looks great Brutus! Those stairs turned out well with the picture frame detail.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

asevereid said:


> Looks good Brutus, keep it up.





overanalyze said:


> Looks great Brutus! Those stairs turned out well with the picture frame detail.


That did come out very nice. At least there's not snow on it:jester:
Brutus how did you tighten up those 45º? Glue, screws? Maybe biscuit:blink:


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That did come out very nice. At least there's not snow on it:jester:
> Brutus how did you tighten up those 45º? Glue, screws? Maybe biscuit:blink:


Exterior grade glue and 2-1/2‘‘ galvanized finish nails

Thanks all


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Brutus said:


> Exterior grade glue and 2-1/2‘‘ galvanized finish nails
> 
> Thanks all


When I do that here with the PT we use I can't get them to stay closed.


----------



## Brutus

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> When I do that here with the PT we use I can't get them to stay closed.


Uh oh..

I hope that doesn't happen. It almost seemed like so much work for almost nothing, you can't really see them with the rail.


----------



## FramingPro

I have been so busy not much time for long posts, so this is a little mash up what ive been up to other then working at my own project.
The church we are doing is quite the job. Combination of ICF and stick framing construction. Tall walls and a steep roof add to the intricacy of the job. The pictured wall is 41' to the ridge. I was there earlier today and it looks insane inside. The beams are huge. :thumbup:

Just doing a little flat work in a "architecturally controlled" neighbourhood aka.. big ass mansions. Just a pretty cool looking house. I was checking out their preferred method of doing bell tails. It is infact not a radius wedge, but a angled strut.. and it seems that the plywood only nails to a portion of the strut and the fascia is held up higher? Any insight on this method?

And among other things.. i went back to our icf mansion and built... a dog kennel.. a 2 story dog kennel. That was certainly interesting.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looking good Pro!


----------



## Smithanator

Not my job working as a sub installing the windows and framing interior walls ,will be doing some exterior trim and whatever else is needed for completion


----------



## Fingersmasher

FramingPro said:


> I have been so busy not much time for long posts, so this is a little mash up what ive been up to other then working at my own project. The church we are doing is quite the job. Combination of ICF and stick framing construction. Tall walls and a steep roof add to the intricacy of the job. The pictured wall is 41' to the ridge. I was there earlier today and it looks insane inside. The beams are huge. :thumbup: Just doing a little flat work in a "architecturally controlled" neighbourhood aka.. big ass mansions. Just a pretty cool looking house. I was checking out their preferred method of doing bell tails. It is infact not a radius wedge, but a angled strut.. and it seems that the plywood only nails to a portion of the strut and the fascia is held up higher? Any insight on this method? And among other things.. i went back to our icf mansion and built... a dog kennel.. a 2 story dog kennel. That was certainly interesting.


That's some huge crown!


----------



## OW! My thumb

Last month


----------



## Patsfanindallas

Recent bath remodel


----------



## TNTRenovate

Patsfanindallas said:


> Recent bath remodel
> 
> View attachment 110620
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110621
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110622
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 110623


Nice job! Is that Delta I see in the shower?


----------



## Patsfanindallas

TNTSERVICES said:


> Nice job! Is that Delta I see in the shower?


indeed it is. Customer wanted delta for some reason. Think he had good experience with them or something.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Patsfanindallas said:


> indeed it is. Customer wanted delta for some reason. Think he had good experience with them or something.


Yeah, I have never been a big fan. Had some issues in the past, but a couple of reputable guys on here said that they were great, so this last remodel the customer picked out a Delta set, just installed the trim today. It wasn't too bad.


----------



## Patsfanindallas

TNTSERVICES said:


> Yeah, I have never been a big fan. Had some issues in the past, but a couple of reputable guys on here said that they were great, so this last remodel the customer picked out a Delta set, just installed the trim today. It wasn't too bad.


to be honest, I've never really had any problems with them. Moen always gives me issues though.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Patsfanindallas said:


> to be honest, I've never really had any problems with them. Moen always gives me issues though.


I like Koehler personally, but this Delta was pretty sweet.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> I like Koehler personally, but this Delta was pretty sweet.


 I bought a delta kitchen faucet for my home and we really like it. It's pretty good quality. My plumber recommended it.


----------



## country_huck

I pretty much exclusively use delta at all cost, I think they are the biggest bang for the buck, they have great customer service, and abundance of repair parts.


----------



## D.E.P.S.

I have been in this place on and off for 5 months. The owner has been having me do some pretty neet things.


----------



## overanalyze

D.E.P.S. said:


> I have been in this place on and off for 5 months. The owner has been having me do some pretty neet things.


Cool! We have done a couple of doors like that! Where did you get the hardware?


----------



## D.E.P.S.

overanalyze said:


> Cool! We have done a couple of doors like that! Where did you get the hardware?


I will look at the box when I get back over there. She ordered the wrong length and setup. I ended up spending a couple hours with a mig welder and a grinder to make this kit work. She ordered the track too short, and it had top mounts instead of front straps.


----------



## Leo G

She was trying to save money, ordered the wrong stuff and you had to make up for it. Imagine that.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Leo G said:


> She was trying to save money, ordered the wrong stuff and you had to make up for it. Imagine that.


Cynic...


----------



## Dan_Watson

I made the last one we did. Well worth it.


----------



## Cole82

Finished of a new roof with some nice chimney flashing.


----------



## overanalyze

Cole82 said:


> Finished of a new roof with some nice chimney flashing.


Now that is how a properly done cricket and counterflashing should look! Nicely done Cole.


----------



## Robinson1

Just finished this up. That's Brick Web thin brick from Home Depot. It comes on sheets poorly spaced. Nice product, poor execution. Had to peel every freaking one off and stick them on individually. Turned out nice though. Wish they would have let me done something with those cabinets. Solid Birch with crappy hardware and plywood doors. Someone started out building a really nice set of cabinets then cheaped out. I practically begged the homeowner to let me build some paneled doors and refinish everything. No go, she actually likes the things.


----------



## Robinson1




----------



## Robinson1




----------



## Robinson1

Why am I only able to post one picture at a time? 


Anyway, bathroom floor from a few weeks ago. I think the same guy must have built this vanity. A lot of the houses in this area that are in the 20-30 year old time frame have these cabinets. I've been told that there was a builder in the area in that time frame and fancied himself a cabinet maker. 

This room was 2" out of square, got most of it worked out. I thought it turned out nice considering.


----------



## woodchuck2

Pics of what my job site is looking like right now. This is a home i am replacing the floor joists and sheathing in. Once done the home is being lifted at least 2'-3', i am pushing for 3'. I drove into the job Sunday with water up to the doors on my D-Max. Today i didnt dare, i drove down the neighbors driveway and walked in. The owner told me the home floods every now and again, apparently from my knowledge of the area it must be flooding at least every couple yrs.

These 1st couple pics are from Sunday


----------



## woodchuck2

Pics from today.


----------



## woodchuck2

House is on piers and the water has started under the home. Cant believe these temps, all the debris was froze in the snow banks just last week and now is trying to float away.


----------



## dom-mas

catch anything?

Cole, cricket and flashing look good but shouldn't there be a space between the flashing on the back of the chimney and the shingles so water tension can't force water to wick it's way passed the flashing? Unlikely but possible


----------



## Buckeye Don

Here's a basement bar we did a couple weeks ago.


----------



## overanalyze

Buckeye Don said:


> Here's a basement bar we did a couple weeks ago.


Very Nice. Good idea for a pub table around the column.


----------



## FramingPro

Whats a "power joist"?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Another manufacturers version of the tji.


----------



## B.D.R.

Did this one last Wednesday. 
Not my style, but the owners love it 
Now I have to throw the jig away. 
I know I'll never need it again


----------



## Calidecks

B.D.R. said:


> Did this one last Wednesday. Not my style, but the owners love it Now I have to throw the jig away. I know I'll never need it again


Is that a hickory floor? I believe I have that same floor in my home.


----------



## B.D.R.

To the best of my knowledge yes it is hickory


----------



## TNTRenovate

Robinson1 said:


> Just finished this up. That's Brick Web thin brick from Home Depot. It comes on sheets poorly spaced. Nice product, poor execution. Had to peel every freaking one off and stick them on individually. Turned out nice though. Wish they would have let me done something with those cabinets. Solid Birch with crappy hardware and plywood doors. Someone started out building a really nice set of cabinets then cheaped out. I practically begged the homeowner to let me build some paneled doors and refinish everything. No go, she actually likes the things.


When did they pick that out? 1970?

I am pulling that stuff out every chance I get. In fact, I just quoted a kitchen that had that installed originally in 78. It's not going to survive the remodel.


----------



## Robinson1

TNTSERVICES said:


> When did they pick that out? 1970?
> 
> I am pulling that stuff out every chance I get. In fact, I just quoted a kitchen that had that installed originally in 78. It's not going to survive the remodel.




You talking about the brick or the cabinets?

Cabinets were a wash. Well built, crappy doors. I could have made them beautiful with new doors and a refinish. Practically begged for the chance. 

The brick, yeah its old school stuff. I'm not that big of a fan. But its pretty popular in this area, and I do a ton of it. Laugh all the way to the bank. :laughing::thumbsup:

I need to start bringing my camera to the job more often. If you think that is old school you should see one of my clients who is into "restoration" their house is like stepping into a Better Homes & Gardens magazine from the 60's.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Robinson1 said:


> You talking about the brick or the cabinets?
> 
> Cabinets were a wash. Well built, crappy doors. I could have made them beautiful with new doors and a refinish. Practically begged for the chance.
> 
> The brick, yeah its old school stuff. I'm not that big of a fan. But its pretty popular in this area, and I do a ton of it. Laugh all the way to the bank. :laughing::thumbsup:
> 
> I need to start bringing my camera to the job more often. If you think that is old school you should see one of my clients who is into "restoration" their house is like stepping into a Better Homes & Gardens magazine from the 60's.


The brick is what I was taking about. Paid ure nit there are some things I won't do. I'll even tell customers the same thing.

For instance I would never install an opaque glass door on a shower I just spent two weeks building and tiling.

I went install anything that I think us out of date or uber ugly. My babe is on it and I would never want someone to think it was my suggestion or advice to install it.


----------



## go dart

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...41826.100000380416655&type=1&relevant_count=1
https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd....573_691011540942561_6274101414415729823_n.jpg

Some tile work we finished.


----------



## Robinson1

TNTSERVICES said:


> The brick is what I was taking about. Paid ure nit there are some things I won't do. I'll even tell customers the same thing.
> 
> For instance I would never install an opaque glass door on a shower I just spent two weeks building and tiling.
> 
> I went install anything that I think us out of date or uber ugly. My babe is on it and I would never want someone to think it was my suggestion or advice to install it.


Meh, as long as they are not asking me to do something illegal or something that is a blatant code violation I really don't care. I'll install it to the best of my ability. If not my fault they picked a crappy tile. 

I do see your point TNT, than again I hate to turn down easy work.


----------



## slowsol

Robinson1 said:


> Meh, as long as they are not asking me to do something illegal or something that is a blatant code violation I really don't care. I'll install it to the best of my ability. If not my fault they picked a crappy tile.
> 
> I do see your point TNT, than again I hate to turn down easy work.


I'm with you. Do what you're paid for. That being said, I've ripped out and kitchens that looked 10 times nicer than that one. :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

pfffft. I don't live there, what do i care what they want on or in their house. I just won't use it as a selling point for future work. If someone wants to give me money I don't have any desire to stop them. I have particular tastes and so do my customers, they don't need to be the same.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Robinson1 said:


> Meh, as long as they are not asking me to do something illegal or something that is a blatant code violation I really don't care. I'll install it to the best of my ability. If not my fault they picked a crappy tile.
> 
> I do see your point TNT, than again I hate to turn down easy work.


No real point, just stated my opinion. Expect that you won't always get favorable comments. But this wasn't really a comment on your work, just the selection.

My opinion on the matter is I need to bring value to what ever I do. I would never do anything that would lower the value of the house, IMO. That brick crap will do just that.

My job is to help customers, and that sometimes means not letting them make a bad decision. Most home owners are not designers and have no clue how things will look or how they should look. If you are not helping your customers avoid bad decision you are not doing your job. There is an art to persuasion and not everyone can do it.

But also, tile work isn't just a skill and knowledge, it's artistry. I take pride in my art. Any job that I would do, I am proud to do it, and proud to use it to sell my services. I feel that all of my work should have the ability to be used as marketing material.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Oh, and don't confuse not liking something with out of date material or items that just don't go together. I have installed plenty of tile that I didn't like, but it looked great when we were done.


----------



## Cole82

Chimney cap to compliment that flashing.

Cole


----------



## blacktop

......


----------



## dom-mas

Is that flue filled with rocks?

Also by code (my code at least) flue liner needs to stick passed the cap by 3" min


----------



## matt_dimon_

this mine.probably better fence than 99% of people who post her.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

matt_dimon_ said:


> this mine.probably better fence than 99% of people who post her.


 not bad, though being someone new that's a pretty bold statement.


----------



## matt_dimon_

Tylerwalker32 said:


> not bad, though being someone new that's a pretty bold statement.


i didn't build it all myself. i screwed the hinges on.my boss build the rest. still pretty good thoug


----------



## Calidecks

matt_dimon_ said:


> i didn't build it all myself. i screwed the hinges on.my boss build the rest. still pretty good thoug


Nice screws they really go good with the fence you didn't build, thats better then all of our fences .


----------



## jlsconstruction

Lol. T 1-11. Great job bro. How long before the ply delaminates


----------



## matt_dimon_

Californiadecks said:


> Nice screws they really go good with the fence you didn't build, thats better then all of our fences .


you dont spell so good are you?


----------



## Calidecks

matt_dimon_ said:


> you dont spell so good are you?


No I aren't!


----------



## matt_dimon_

Californiadecks said:


> No I aren't!


where u live in cali man?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

matt_dimon_ said:


> you dont spell so good are you?


He does way better than I:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

Before paint. All cedar, posts were existing. 


We get 10 feet of snow a year that's why the gates are higher.











All rabited, and glued together. 


I'm not a fan of lattice but the customer wouldn't let me do anything else


----------



## Calidecks

matt_dimon_ said:


> where u live in cali man?


Anaheim Hills


----------



## Leo G

jlsconstruction said:


> Before paint. All cedar, posts were existing.
> 
> 
> We get 10 feet of snow a year that's why the gates are higher.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111213
> 
> 
> All rabited, and glued together.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of lattice but the customer wouldn't let me do anything else


Those fence good look. You use many screw?


:laughing:


----------



## Robinson1

jlsconstruction said:


> Before paint. All cedar, posts were existing.
> 
> 
> We get 10 feet of snow a year that's why the gates are higher.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 111213
> 
> 
> All rabited, and glued together.
> 
> 
> I'm not a fan of lattice but the customer wouldn't let me do anything else


I hate lattice. Sadly, very popular here. :sad: Expensive junk and always a line of staples where you need to cut it. 

I wish they would outlaw the stuff, do it for the saw blades. :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Robinson1 said:


> I hate lattice. Sadly, very popular here. :sad: Expensive junk and always a line of staples where you need to cut it. I wish they would outlaw the stuff, do it for the saw blades. :laughing:


Custom made lattice is much better looking.


----------



## jlsconstruction

I wanted to do something like this, but she had her mind made up


----------



## blacktop

matt_dimon_ said:


> this Is mine.probably a better fence than 99% of the people who post here.


http://www.wisdomgroup.com/blog/10000-hours-of-practice/


----------



## john5mt

matt_dimon_ said:


> i didn't build it all myself. i screwed the hinges on.my boss build the rest. still pretty good thoug


So first it's yours and it's better than everyone else's......then it's your bosses and you put a couple of screws in it? 

The mere fact that it was built out of t1-11 kind of makes it worse than 99% of the things people post on here. It's not like it was built out of ipe or something else nice


----------



## Brian Peters

matt_dimon_ said:


> this mine.probably better fence than 99% of people who post her.


We need to see more pictures of your work before we accept a statement like that....


----------



## Frank Castle

matt_dimon_ said:


> this mine.probably better fence than 99% of people who post her.






Time to reset your camera date.:whistling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Brian Peters said:


> We need to see more pictures of your work before we accept a statement like that....


Do you really want more pictures of the screws he put in? :no:


----------



## dom-mas

The guy is just being a smart ass...for whatever reason?


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Brian Peters said:


> We need to see more pictures of your work before we accept a statement like that....


No if he calls that better than the rest of you guys, I'm all set and don't need to see any other pics that he screwed together, he isn't good enough too carry most of your tool boxes !


----------



## woodworkbykirk

a complete reno/ addition were doing


----------



## FramingPro

Anyone can talk the talk.. not that many can walk the walk.
Guess which group i put you in?


----------



## woodworkbykirk

Robinson1 said:


> I hate lattice. Sadly, very popular here. :sad: Expensive junk and always a line of staples where you need to cut it.
> 
> I wish they would outlaw the stuff, do it for the saw blades. :laughing:


very true, we have a jig that we use to make our own custom lattice thats made up of 3/4 x 3/4 stock.. basically ripped fence boards


sadly i no longer have any photos of it do to them being on my old computer that died, i was unable to get them off the hard drive


----------



## dom-mas

Not as nice as that fence, that's for sure


----------



## jlsconstruction

You guys are making me feel like chit, I'm ripping it out as soon as it stops raining and redoing it


----------



## WBailey1041

jlsconstruction said:


> You guys are making me feel like chit, I'm ripping it out as soon as it stops raining and redoing it


Check your bank account, they look cheap, lol. If it pays a bill and makes a customer happy I LOVE IT!


----------



## jlsconstruction

WBailey1041 said:


> Check your bank account, they look cheap, lol. If it pays a bill and makes a customer happy I LOVE IT!


By bank account is fine, like I said though, I didn't want to use it, but for some reason making my own never crossed my mind.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH

Aslong as they like it , is all that matters but I like the square edge cedar that I make for mine !

I actually bought it for a job in manlius and figured after waiting for it and paying for it I could make it myself and keep working!

Make a jig and once you got it figured out it goes quick!

These are actual 2x4s I cleaned up and used in your case the holes would be smaller lol

And mine are rabbeted where yours would be laid horizontal and vertical making it 1 1/2 thick


----------



## WBailey1041

jlsconstruction said:


> By bank account is fine, like I said though, I didn't want to use it, but for some reason making my own never crossed my mind.


My sarcasm failed to translate to forum speak.


----------



## Resta

I'm on the ladders in these hallways 3 weeks..


----------



## CanningCustom

Resta said:


> I'm on the ladders in these hallways 3 weeks..


How's your neck  Looks great man. You are truly a master of your craft.


----------



## shanekw1

Did this today for a builder friend of mine. Cut out the rotted pieces of fascia and replaced with new PT, ready for him to fiberglass.

Nothing fancy, but was a first for me, working on a houseboat.


----------



## FramingPro

As if i am not busy enough, this is my little piece of paradise that i have to finish at my house.
Old stairs out.. new stairs in.
Yesterday, i took out the old ****ty stairs, and installed 3 new lsl stringers. Took a little bit of scribing and ****in around to get them to fit how i wanted. But nevertheless they are flat, level and ready for me to install the risers and treads tomorrow. I pulled the quarter round off the top of the skirt board.. by the looks of it the new treads can be cut fairly square, but i will check and cut accordingly and maybe jam a wedge in the skirt board gap. My dad seems to think he has more carpentry knowledge and experience then me.. the occasional sly remark earns him a blank stare :laughing:


These are just the overlay treads from HD... he seemed to be under the impression that we could just slap them on top... Didn't seem to think that having a +/- 3/4" top and bottom step would be an issue.... :whistling

Of course the pics won't upload..


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> These are just the overlay treads from HD... he seemed to be under the impression that we could just slap them on top... Didn't seem to think that having a +/- 3/4" top and bottom step would be an issue.... :whistling
> 
> Of course the pics won't upload..


Got those pics yet? Why did you go LSL stringers? 


Added on to this deck to go up to the above-ground pool. No need to point out the code violation, I am aware of it. Homeowner gets what they want. Homeowner is picking up the post caps, installing them tomorrow. 

Took 3 days alone. 1 day holes and concrete. 1 day posts, beams, frame. 1 day decking and railings.


----------



## dom-mas

Resta said:


> I'm on the ladders in these hallways 3 weeks..


No bakers scaffold?


----------



## Dan_Watson

heavy_d said:


> No need to point out the code violation, I am aware of it. Homeowner gets what they want.


I disagree. You are liable. I hope for your sake no one ever gets hurt.


----------



## Calidecks

HO can not sign there rights away nor can they sign there safety away.


----------



## intjonmiller

I work for a company with "exteriors" in the name. Stone, stucco, fiber cement siding, etc., plus windows and doors. I do drywall repair for them primarily around replacement doors and windows in older homes. I get to work inside while the other crews suffer in the cold and heat. Not a bad gig. Anyway, I was surprised to be sent to a new construction development this past week. 

Shortly after the homeowners moved in the woman's father, a retired contractor, noticed that the four windows on one wall of the kitchen are exactly 1.5 inches higher than the windows in the two adjacent walls. I'm sure most of you have already figured out how that happened. 

Management offered them $800 cash to ignore it. (And I have no idea how this became our problem instead of the framers who created it.) But they are certain that it will be a huge problem when it comes time to sell the house down the road. I think they're nuts, but I don't mind having the work.


----------



## FramingPro

Heres some pics
It went pretty well.. I made a jig to get the angles and sizes. Got them in so tight you can't fit a piece of paper between it and the skirt board. Jammed one a little tight.. 1/16" gap 
I took them off after i dry fitted them.. to stain them. Tonight i will screw and plug them.


----------



## intjonmiller

FramingPro said:


> Tonight i will screw and plug them.


Indeed.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

FramingPro said:


> Heres some pics
> It went pretty well.. I made a jig to get the angles and sizes. Got them in so tight you can't fit a piece of paper between it and the skirt board. Jammed one a little tight.. 1/16" gap
> I took them off after i dry fitted them.. to stain them. Tonight i will screw and plug them.


What's that a Bosch driver I see up there? I've got a new Bosch driver.


----------



## Brian Peters

So, FramingPro is becoming a finish carpenter?


----------



## intjonmiller

That any framer is even aware of the meaning of the marks between the inches on his tape measure gives me hope. As far as I can tell the ones I have followed rounded everything to a full inch, if they measured at all. I've had to shim drywall out almost an inch at times. Other times I've needed to shave almost that much. (One soffit job I had to taper down a rafter tail by almost two inches across just 4 feet.) Glad to see framers aren't all like that.


----------



## Robinson1

Dan_Watson said:


> I disagree. You are liable. I hope for your sake no one ever gets hurt.


Looks like a death trap. I would have fell off that before I got the tools picked up. :no:


----------



## Robinson1

intjonmiller said:


> That any framer is even aware of the meaning of the marks between the inches on his tape measure gives me hope. As far as I can tell the ones I have followed rounded everything to a full inch, if they measured at all. I've had to shim drywall out almost an inch at times. Other times I've needed to shave almost that much. (One soffit job I had to taper down a rafter tail by almost two inches across just 4 feet.) Glad to see framers aren't all like that.


Bosch makes a tool for framers like that. :laughing:


----------



## Robinson1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What's that a Bosch driver I see up there? I've got a new Bosch driver.


How is yours on batteries? I've had my Bosch impact about a year and its always been fairly hard on batteries. I put a set of steps on a deck today and went through 3 batteries on a couple pounds of 3 inch screws and a handful of 1/4" x 4" lags.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What's that a Bosch driver I see up there? I've got a new Bosch driver.


I've got 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Robinson1 said:


> How is yours on batteries? I've had my Bosch impact about a year and its always been fairly hard on batteries. I put a set of steps on a deck today and went through 3 batteries on a couple pounds of 3 inch screws and a handful of 1/4" x 4" lags.


Thats no good, my new ones don't get the same fuel economy as my old ones... 10lbs or more of 3" deck screws on 1 battery.


----------



## Dan_Watson

4 - 18' 20" LVLs
1 - 18' 3.5x16 PSL
1- 18' 3.5x9.25 PSL

You guys with forklifts are lucky.....


----------



## baerconstructio

Dan_Watson said:


> 4 - 18' 20" LVLs
> 1 - 18' 3.5x16 PSL
> 1- 18' 3.5x9.25 PSL
> 
> You guys with forklifts are lucky.....


I see the PSL's. Curious as to what is going in that wall?


----------



## Cole82

Sanded and refinished floors. I like the satin a lot.

Cole


----------



## Cole82

Cool green house we added grow lights, insulated lower panels and a heater. Now they can grow year round.

Cole


----------



## Dan_Watson

baerconstructio said:


> I see the PSL's. Curious as to what is going in that wall?


Just 2 little Windows but the stairs go down on the left side so we had to clear them and it's a clear span for the first floor below.


----------



## Reg

FramingPro said:


> Heres some pics
> It went pretty well.. I made a jig to get the angles and sizes. Got them in so tight you can't fit a piece of paper between it and the skirt board. Jammed one a little tight.. 1/16" gap
> I took them off after i dry fitted them.. to stain them. Tonight i will screw and plug them.


A little air blower ought to sweeten up that picture a bit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Robinson1 said:


> How is yours on batteries? I've had my Bosch impact about a year and its always been fairly hard on batteries. I put a set of steps on a deck today and went through 3 batteries on a couple pounds of 3 inch screws and a handful of 1/4" x 4" lags.


Ya know the batteries seem not too good. They don't seem to last very long:blink: I,m used to the Makita batteries. I feel like doing a side by side comparison:whistling


----------



## Roseann

Retractable Acoustic Curtains, with windows... recorded sound reduction is approximately 21dB (to meet OSHA requirements without implementing an extensive monitoring program). :thumbup:


----------



## Richa[email protected]

*My Image*











Cutting tile with a HYTILE cutter.


----------



## Agility

Pretty good day yesterday. We'll pour today and stick frame the rest from there.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Much mo betta now.


----------



## NYgutterguy

The three of us did this crap hole yesterday..Looks nice from the street but worst framing, trim work ive ever seen. 525' 6" gutter and 235' leader


----------



## dom-mas

A&E Exteriors said:


> Much mo betta now.
> 
> View attachment 112899
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 112900


yeah...changing the angle of the photo was a real smart move.

I'm guessing you did a roof but?????


----------



## dom-mas

NYGUTTERGUY said:


> The three of us did this crap hole yesterday..Looks nice from the street but worst framing, trim work ive ever seen. 525' 6" gutter and 235' leader


Did you use scaffold for all of it? Big house and all siding...that's weird


----------



## NYgutterguy

dom-mas said:


> Did you use scaffold for all of it? Big house and all siding...that's weird


No we did it all from the roof or a few places off ladder. Actually wasnt too bad to do since walkable. Weird? Dosnt everyone build 1.3 million dollar houses with builder grade vinyl siding and soffit :whistling
Very religious area with a ton of knockdowns going on with some of the biggest hacks ive ever seen. Building codes dont really matter here nor does quality (besides me):laughing: But the houses are large and they pay decent so who cares if its gonna fall down( house)


----------



## NYgutterguy

This is the temple/ synagogue we did last week.. There is one being built in every neighborhood..FBI is down here all the time..So much corruption going on in this area. :no: Once again vinyl siding and soffit.:blink:


----------



## dom-mas

I just saw the pile of scaff in the first pic so i was wondering. Didn't seem like a money making way of doing eavestrough


----------



## A&E Exteriors

dom-mas said:


> yeah...changing the angle of the photo was a real smart move.
> 
> I'm guessing you did a roof but?????


Half a roof and new eaves


----------



## JesseCocozza

Posted this on Facebook, but I'm proud of it, so here you have it. 4 sided vault with poplar T&G and Walnut faux rafters.


----------



## NYgutterguy

dom-mas said:


> I just saw the pile of scaff in the first pic so i was wondering. Didn't seem like a money making way of doing eavestrough


Left over from stucco guys..Always do from roof or ladders with standoffs.. Never referred to as gutters in Canada? So do gutter guys up there say "there mind is always in the eavestrough"? :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

A gutter to me is in the trough on the side of the road


----------



## dom-mas

Geez, didn't even realise that the first pic was stucco. I was looking at the 2nd pic when i posted, but i had noticed the scaff in the 1st pic


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

JesseCocozza said:


> Posted this on Facebook, but I'm proud of it, so here you have it. 4 sided vault with poplar T&G and Walnut faux rafters.


Jesse – that there is pretty sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jesse, when I go to your profile and click on “MY Website” I get a “Page Not Found”.


----------



## JesseCocozza

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Jesse, when I go to your profile and click on &#147;MY Website&#148; I get a &#147;Page Not Found&#148;.


I'm confused? I use the iPhone app almost exclusively, so I'm not that familiar with the way the CT website it set up. You're trying to access your website or mine?


----------



## Deckhead

Damn Jesse, that thing looks sweet. Grooves look to line up too!:thumbsup:


----------



## JesseCocozza

Deckhead said:


> Damn Jesse, that thing looks sweet. Grooves look to line up too!:thumbsup:


Thanks bud. That's the smaller of the two rooms getting that detail. Started the bigger one today. Should hopefully have it licked by lunchtime Thursday. Just about filled a trash can with planer shavings scribing those rafters.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

JesseCocozza said:


> I'm confused? I use the iPhone app almost exclusively, so I'm not that familiar with the way the CT website it set up. You're trying to access your website or mine?


When you completed your profile here, you set a link to your website called “My Website”. I was going to look at your stuff on your website and can’t get there. You may need to be on a desktop to see it.

Anyway, I was just letting you know that the link does not work.


----------



## Jaws

Just finished this remodel and garage addition. Cleaning crew hasnt been in yet, lol. 

Blew a couple of walls out and cut some down to half walls , expanded the kitchen. Everything except the barn planking and cyprus beams was matching existing. First time ever messing with Kraft Made, some is salvaged original, some are new. Not overly impressive. Lol.

London Grey Cesar Stone. 

These kinds of medium remodels are the majority of our work, minus pre fab cabinets. 

Garage was fun, had to get a pump and wheel barrow the fill in. Whew hoo, lol.


----------



## Jaws

We dove tailed the beams. Lightly distressed on the edges with a spoke shave. We hung and fitted with blocks in the ceiling and through bolts, then took them down and took them to the shop to finish them. The pic is prior to final stain coat. 

The barn planks will be wbite washed in a grey, the homeowner is doing it herself.


----------



## jb4211

Looks great.


----------



## Leo G

*Stained Glass Wall*


Before









Installed it today, came out nice.

After




































Here is the beaded corner I use to assemble my prefinished stuff on site.


----------



## dom-mas

Rockheaded...that is outstanding. You are the drylaid guy for sure


----------



## Jaws

Pool side Casita we are building.


----------



## Jaws




----------



## dom-mas

Casita?

edit...small casa? Pool house


----------



## Jaws

dom-mas said:


> Casita?
> 
> edit...small casa? Pool house


Game room, bar, sauna.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> We dove tailed the beams. Lightly distressed on the edges with a spoke shave. We hung and fitted with blocks in the ceiling and through bolts, then took them down and took them to the shop to finish them. The pic is prior to final stain coat.
> 
> The barn planks will be wbite washed in a grey, the homeowner is doing it herself.


Are those structural or just for show?
Either way vevy nice!


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> Are those structural or just for show?
> Either way vevy nice!


Show. Roof is trussed.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Show. Roof is trussed.


So back in the day would they have used wood pins to hold that together?


----------



## jlsconstruction

Did this earlier this week pro bono with help from a few other contractors


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> So back in the day would they have used wood pins to hold that together?


Dowels, yes. My brother still likes joinery with out modern fasteners. I like Timberlocks or 5/8 thru bolts and plugs :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Thats some damn nice work, John!

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> Thats some damn nice work, John!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


Cant take credit for most of it. Hands did most of the work this first half the year. 

Ill pass the word :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Cant take credit for most of it. Hands did moat of the work this first half the year.
> 
> Ill pass the word :thumbsup:


It's your company, you can take credit for finding quality hands. That's not always an easy task. 

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> Cant take credit for most of it. Hands did most of the work this first half the year.
> 
> Ill pass the word :thumbsup:


But, you rode herd....no?....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> But, you rode herd....no?....:thumbsup:


Not as glamorous a task, but yep. 

They are definitely quality hands :thumbsup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looks good Jaws :thumbsup: In the second picture of your post #3402, I’m assuming there had to be some debate on whether that far post was going to be wood or drywall wrapped? Just caught my eye.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A&E Exteriors said:


> So back in the day would they have used wood pins to hold that together?


How old do you think he is? :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo, what type of joinery did you use for the pieces holding the frame in? I like the floating effect. Nice project :thumbsup:

Did you also do the under stair storage?


----------



## Leo G

5/16" bolts into a "T" nut. I glued the small pc of wood to the frame but not to the casing. In a worse case scenario I designed it so the stained glass could be removed, but likely by destruction. 

I did a build thread on the stained glass wall here


and showed the joinery you are talking about here, pics #6 and #7







Yes, I did the staircase closet also.

Here is that build thread:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f30/under-stair-closet-pullouts-147933/


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks good Jaws :thumbsup: In the second picture of your post #3402, I’m assuming there had to be some debate on whether that far post was going to be wood or drywall wrapped? Just caught my eye.


Nah, no debate. It was the designers decision, we didnt get design/build on this one. I would of countined the planking around, but that isnt what he wanted. I guess he wanted a contrast from vertical to smooth.


----------



## Jaws

Simple carport enclosure and garage add on. Re roof, re paint. In progress. Brick that is curing is salvaged from a half wall that was on the car port. Brick is site made concrete. 

Be a driveway at completion, and the strip of grass between the patio and hot tub enclosure will be concrete. Drainage plan was a ***** on this one. Too flat, recedes back to the slab. 

We poured an inch and half of pebble mud in the carport to bring the carport to the height of the rest of the house. 

We added the back porch gable as well. Carport will be a family room with built in bench, and a bar.


----------



## Jaws

Should of gotten a pick of the front of the garage. 

Funny, we have built or added on 5 garages in a year. Lots of people wanting to stay put but more storage.


----------



## Resta

Quarter inch plaster spaghetti and kitchen with three tiers of mouldings.


----------



## Resta

And yes, I have helpers.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Beautiful craftsmanship Resta.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Resta said:


> And yes, I have helpers.


little magical elves?


----------



## Resta

Aha, two gays with aids, two lazybones and one more...


----------



## overanalyze

Resta I can look at your work all day! You are trully a craftsman! Beautiful.


----------



## Jaws

Thats awesome, Resta.


----------



## brickhook

Your work looks awesome :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

Another great looking job Resta, did you make those corbels or did you order then from some place?
Keep putting out work like this, it's great to see it out there.


----------



## Kiwidan

JesseCocozza said:


> WIP: Building some faux trusses. We 'll be wrapping them with lock mitred poplar. Will post some shots of them wrapped next week.


Those trusses look awesome! But If that job was in NZ that painter wouldn't be a able to get away with being up that ladder


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Kiwidan said:


> But If that job was in NZ that painter wouldn't be a able to get away with being up that ladder


Why Not:blink:


----------



## Resta

Yes, we made everything from start to finish. Sculpt, rubber, mould, cast, template, knife, run...everything....except design.


----------



## dom-mas

Wow, lots going on with that one Resta


----------



## Kiwidan

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Why Not:blink:


Ladder not footed for a start, and in nz a ladder can only be used for access eg onto a roof, or for light jobs eg ones that would take 5 minutes or less. And when on the ladder 3 points of contact need to be maintained at all times....


----------



## FramingPro

This was my weekend fun!
10'X10' gazebo thingy
Really happy with the end result
Had to face quite a few problems..For 1.. the posts were out of parallel 3" one way and 4" the other way... I worked my magic and i was able to get it all parallel and square. The posts must have been set by Hellen Keller and the 3 blind mice.. but hey its always the framers who have to make it look good.. right? 

Blah blah, ran the ceiling joists and then got down to business. I took special care to make the plates perfect so that i could pre cut the roof. It worked. 
The guys were actually amazed as i pulled all the pieces up and everything just came together. :thumbup:
I really would have liked to throw it together faster, but some of the lumber he got me was from the enchanted forest... it required some work... to keep the hips straight and etc. One thing that puzzled me a bit was how all the jacks fit except for 1.
I cut 2 different sets of jacks i cut a set for the commons that but together at the ridge and a set for the shortened pair that go on each side of the full length commons. Yet one of them went about 3/4" off layout. 

It was defiantly a good learning experience but i am trying to figure out whats up with the jacks.. I butterflied layout from the centre common(s) and i deducted everything properly so i am not sure.

Sheeting this thing.. alone was a *****:whistling I don't know why i do this to myself :laughing:

Originally i only budgeted a days labour to frame and shingle it.. but originally it was only a 6/12 p.... I get there and he tells me he wants it 12p.. Uhh ok.

Went back yesterday to finish up and i got killed (timing wise) the remaining sides i had to shingle were really inaccessible.. not to mention he shorted me shingles..  But thats ok, its done, it looks good, customers happy and i know this guy wants me to do more for him
One thing that makes me a little nervous is the very top ridge cap.. where i had to make slits and over lap it i laid a fat bead of tar right along the top.


----------



## FramingPro

Couple more just cuz


----------



## jb4211

Damn! Dude!
Don't be so humble. That looks awesome! I'd probably still be sitting there trying to figure out the cuts.

Great job.

He should've had you put a straw roof on and made it a Tiki Hut. lol


----------



## QCCI

Looks good, top notch work! Rafters are nice and tight!

Make sure and remind him about the freebee you gave him for the last minute pitch change.


----------



## overanalyze

Nice work Nick! Great framing for sure.


----------



## dom-mas

looks good...you almost look like a grownup!

By the way...since when was it up to the framers to make things look good? I'm usually cursing them a blue streak. If it wasn't for a heavy 1" air space behind the masonry the finished walls would look crazy


----------



## Resta

Living room crown.


----------



## Resta

I spend half day today to do a spaceing for the small brackets and medallions that goes on the crown.


----------



## marbledust

FramingPro said:


> Couple more just cuz



Cool,

Was thinking about the peak there?

maybe an octagon block to seat the rafters to...stick it past the osb and mount a cocktail flag on it!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Pro i like your peek but have you tried it like this:blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

marbledust said:


> Cool,
> 
> Was thinking about the peak there?
> 
> maybe an octagon block to seat the rafters to...stick it past the osb and mount a cocktail flag on it!


Bro no cocktail flags on your first post:laughing:


----------



## Big Shoe

Nick, damn nice job, but why the bottom chord, was it in the plans.

I'm used to seeing palm fronds instead of shingles. And in Florida you would have had to add about 50 tie down straps.


----------



## jb4211

Big Shoe said:


> Nick, damn nice job, but why the bottom chord, was it in the plans.
> 
> I'm used to seeing palm fronds instead of shingles. And in Florida you would have had to add about 50 tie down straps.


We don't have the severe weather here like Florida and mid west with tornados. I can't imagine building codes for those areas.

I was talking to Jesse from Fl. He posted some pictures of a house he was building. I kept noticing things I've never seen in the pictures. Every time I would ask, he would say code requirement in Florida.


----------



## FramingPro

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Pro i like your peek but have you tried it like this:blink:


I wish, you had me fooled... i couldn't figure out what kinda roof that was.. no king commons :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

Big Shoe said:


> Nick, damn nice job, but why the bottom chord, was it in the plans.
> 
> I'm used to seeing palm fronds instead of shingles. And in Florida you would have had to add about 50 tie down straps.


Plans? :laughing:
There was nothing planned about this thing. Nothing engineered... which is why i am not taking any liability for it.. i was paid hourly. But anyway, they actually suggested that we make it a cathedral ceiling.. The thought was actually scary. No collar ties, plus i had never done a hip cathedral before. I would defiantly have liked to do it, but working alone i knew i had my work cut out for me. I was almost tempted to suggest a 2' cathedral portion with a flat top. I think he is having me back to wrap all the beams and do the ceiling in cedar.. so we could play with that idea.
He beefed up the post and beam connection with some brackets. I just did a standard toenail connection at the plate. The norm around here.


----------



## FramingPro

dom-mas said:


> looks good...you almost look like a grownup!
> 
> By the way...since when was it up to the framers to make things look good? I'm usually cursing them a blue streak. If it wasn't for a heavy 1" air space behind the masonry the finished walls would look crazy


Ya, as you may have noticed, some get through the cracks and/or miss the memo..


----------



## FramingPro

Finished this porch up Friday.. Nice t and g cedar ceiling ..


----------



## FramingPro

Woops forgot the pics. 
Also did this fence this weekend .. Cedar that he stained.. Looks sort of like ipe.


----------



## Warren

Took a little break from framing to work on this 2nd floor porch.


----------



## Morning Wood

Working on this walnut tread. Glued it up and pocket screwed it. Going to take a couple guys to turn it over so I can sand it and install it.


----------



## loneframer

A little frame I've been working on.


----------



## tenon0774

All I wanted to do was change out some custom cedar siding.

















Apparently, flashing and waterproofing behind the skirtboatd, were considered "optional" in the 80's.


----------



## dom-mas

They were optional at my house right into the late '90's early 2000's


----------



## FramingPro

loneframer said:


> A little frame I've been working on.


This may be a dumb question to ask the "loneframer" but did you do that alone?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Morning Wood said:


> Working on this walnut tread. Glued it up and pocket screwed it. Going to take a couple guys to turn it over so I can sand it and install it.


Your not going to like what I want to say.......




Don't get mad at me,,,,,,


----------



## dom-mas

How can he get mad...you didn't say anything. 

Don't be cryptic...either say it or don't


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Not yet ......

Being polite....


----------



## jb4211

PrestigeR&D said:


> Not yet ......
> 
> Being polite....


Until.....?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Let me ask you....


What would you have done to accomplished that....how would you have crafted the run..........:blink:


----------



## jb4211

I'm not sure what it is he's building. But, if it's some long tread, you can see the way he oriented the boards to save material. I probably would've made one larger rectangle and using a template and a router, routed out my shape. I think that would look cleaner. If, what he's making is what I think it is.


----------



## jb4211

Or, am I completely missing the boat as usual? lol


----------



## jlsconstruction

FramingPro said:


> This may be a dumb question to ask the "loneframer" but did you do that alone?


Of course, and he hand banged the whole thing in 3 days


----------



## PrestigeR&D

jb4211 said:


> Or, am I completely missing the boat as usual? lol



No your not....


Your on the write - boat,,,


I just don't want to upset him.......it's nothing personal,,,,,


----------



## jb4211

Well, I hope I didn't.

I try not to criticize anyone. There are often so many variables to the "whys" and "hows" that we don't know.

I'm sure it will look nice when he's finished.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Yes- variables.......


I agree with that 100%



If that is a million dollar house....that run.....

It's going to be torn out.......


JMPOV,...


----------



## dom-mas

PrestigeR&D said:


> No your not....
> 
> 
> Your on the write - boat,,,
> 
> 
> I just don't want to upset him.......it's nothing personal,,,,,


Then why the song and dance? I doubt you're going to upset anyone. We're all big boys here with big boy thick skin. It's worse to say "I don't want to say anything" because then he has no idea what you are even referencing and can't comment on why he did or didn't do something.


----------



## jb4211

Or, possibly correct. Make better, etc


----------



## PrestigeR&D

dom-mas said:


> Then why the song and dance? I doubt you're going to upset anyone. We're all big boys here with big boy thick skin. It's worse to say "I don't want to say anything" because then he has no idea what you are even referencing and can't comment on why he did or didn't do something.


Out of respect,,,,


He is not on......


----------



## jb4211

PrestigeR&D said:


> Out of respect,,,,
> 
> He is not on......


(I could learn a lot from this guy)


----------



## Morning Wood

Are you just trying to get your post count up? Say your issue with it. I don't really care one way or the other. There were two options for the run. We went with this one. The other was a solid glue up with a nosing piece glued on it. I would have went with that just because it would have been fun to do. So, I'm interested, what don't you like about it?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

I don't care for the aesthetics of it either B. 

Some customers are nieve and don't realize what they could have. 

Why would it need a nosing if it was cut out of a larger glued up slab?


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Thank you D....


:thumbsup:


But as I Said, nothing against his craftsmanship....


It's "what direction to go" ...

JMPOV,...


----------



## Morning Wood

Thanks for the thoughts guys. Personally, the laminating of strips doesn't look good to me. I get it, but don't think that would have worked here. Reason for a nosing on a big glue up would have been to deal with grain run out. This was straight forward and required 5 cuts on the track saw. Time is of the essence for this, and it was decided it would work. The customer is great to work with. Zero issues. The rest of the floor is walnut with sapwood mixed in. I think I will look good when all said and done. At least I know it won't fall apart. I will know that Darcy and prestige don't like it though ;-)


----------



## PrestigeR&D

:thumbsup:


You did a real nice job on the but joint up,,,,,:thumbsup:



As I said,...... , it's all about what they are willing to spend........


1/8" curved glue up...(walnut) grade "A" .13' ....$3500 @ up, Per run.....


it Gets very, very,......expensive,,,,,,,,,,,

Thing is,...that is the first thing that will draw attention to the eye....


Inescapable.....





S- /time-outcome.....and it speaks volumes...." They look at that and go "holy sh!t, how did they do that.....


It's a wonderful thing,,,,,,


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Morning Wood said:


> Thanks for the thoughts guys. Personally, the laminating of strips doesn't look good to me. I get it, but don't think that would have worked here. Reason for a nosing on a big glue up would have been to deal with grain run out. This was straight forward and required 5 cuts on the track saw. Time is of the essence for this, and it was decided it would work. The customer is great to work with. Zero issues. The rest of the floor is walnut with sapwood mixed in. I think I will look good when all said and done. At least I know it won't fall apart. I will know that Darcy and prestige don't like it though ;-)


Wait till you see my palladiums.....:whistling


You will never think that way again .......:laughing:


Thanks for sharing Morning....


Kudos,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## Morning Wood

Was hoping to finish this tonight, but got a late start. Had to take a buddy to the hospital. Crashed mtn biking. 3 broken ribs.


----------



## Morning Wood

Double post


----------



## Calidecks

Damn, Morning, you do some pretty work!


----------



## donerightwyo

I gotta say...........




Not trying to be mean.......



I hope it's not taken the wrong way.........



But all those damn periods and coma's.........,,,,,,,,,









Drive me crazy.


----------



## PrestigeR&D

My apologies,


I'll try and lay off of them.


----------



## OW! My thumb

Finished this one last week,...finally. Did the siding, framed up openings and built the fixed glass windows. Rock guys finished the stone today. Moving inside to tear out walls, hang drywall and run some trim.


----------



## Gaboy

Banister...
PITA not meant to be wrapped...
Would of town down but is load bearing...
It is super slow...
Gonna stain an distress when finished...


----------



## jb4211

Gaboy said:


> Banister...
> PITA not meant to be wrapped...
> Would of town down but is load bearing...
> It is super slow...
> Gonna stain an distress when finished...


I can't really tell what that is, or is going to be.


----------



## Gaboy

You should go by your Henry ford saying on your sig...
General Contractor who does residential mant.......
GC handyman....wow...o:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Gaboy said:


> You should go by your Henry ford saying on your sig...
> General Contractor who does residential mant.......
> GC handyman....wow...o:laughing:


That makes no sense what so ever...


----------



## Gaboy

TNTSERVICES said:


> That makes no sense what so ever...


Right I was outta line.....:jester:


----------



## FramingPro

Been doing these concrete stairs last few days. Big ass retaining wall... 14' high.. 88' long.. We subbed it out to a conventional forming guy to get it done fast, but now we will finish the stairs.
Lots of changes, lack of detail in the plans.. But i would not have it any other way.
Leading a crew of 2 other guys. My approach to wood forming is very simple.. has to stay together, has to come apart and don't make any cuts if you don't have to. I am a real tight ass when it comes to cutting full sheets of ply. No you don't have to cut 19" off that sheet.. let it hang over and that extra deck space is to put kickers and other stuff on. I don't like to see wasted time, and labor. Another thing i hate to see is when people put more then 4 nails in a piece of plywood on a deck.. Concrete will push it down and thats all that you need. Its sort of an uphill battle.. being the young guy and all.
They don't want to listen to me, but somehow expect me to do all the thinking.. "oh we can't do this".. Thats nice, but how about you try this. Etc etc.
Heres some pics. There is 3 sets in total going up here. The upper set we have to wait for them to pour the wall up again.


----------



## FramingPro

Dammit no pictures


----------



## FramingPro

More stairs a few weeks ago


----------



## jb4211

Gaboy said:


> You should go by your Henry ford saying on your sig...
> General Contractor who does residential mant.......
> GC handyman....wow...o:laughing:


I'm beginning to think you have some sort of problem with me personally and your trying to test the length of my patients. Am I wrong?


----------



## Resta

Living room crown.


----------



## jb4211

Resta, if that crown is in a home, I can't even begin to imagine the rest of the home.

Great work, btw


----------



## FramingPro

Nothing like a big 100' retaining wall to spice things up.
The original forming contractor was taking too long to come back and complete the job so we hopped in to get it done. These retaining walls are wild. the footing is 3'x 15'... the 4' below the walk out grade is 24" wide.. then the 13' section that extends from the lower court yard to grade is 10" and now since the owner changed their mind we are adding an additional 42" on top... 10" to 8" taper.
I gotta say i am really happy to be doing these wood forms.
I did 12' of snap tie wall in trade school over a year ago... But the basics and techniques still work.
Yesterday me and 1 guy got 48' feet of wall done. That was a fairly lax day too. Today we finished off the remainder.. just a couple panels left to hang.. damn sparky laying out the landscape lighting :whistling
Im a real tight ass when it comes to cutting full sheets of ply or 2xs and i am proud to say that other then cutting 20 8' 2x4s in half for studs we have made the bare minimum amount of cuts and used only enough nails to hold it secure and be easy to dismantle. When we strip the forms we will have all sorts of clean usable material.. ready for the next pour.
The taper of the wall makes the transition at the 16" step ups a little funky, but nothing i can't handle. 
Got half a day left to prep it for pour!
I really like doing these walls! 
The way i was taught to do these in school is wicked.


----------



## FramingPro

Woops no pics


----------



## heavy_d

Went back and finished the deck. Now waiting a few days for special order faux stone pillars.


----------



## JRoofs

*Tuckpointing This Week*

Gettin Into It


----------



## PrestigeR&D

Resta said:


> Living room crown.



That is Fvcking awesome Resta....:clap::clap::clap::clap::thumbsup:



Thank you for sharing....:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan_Watson

Kinda sad to see it all covered up. Should be back in there early next week.


----------



## FramingPro

It's not normal to be this hyped about a concrete wall. Turned out perfect


----------



## dom-mas

Dan_Watson said:


> Kinda sad to see it all covered up. Should be back in there early next week.


can you not get the 4.5' sheets of drywall there?


----------



## Dan_Watson

dom-mas said:


> can you not get the 4.5' sheets of drywall there?


We can. I do not know why they weren't used. The drywall was a sub.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Dan_Watson said:


> We can. I do not know why they weren't used. The drywall was a sub.


Drywall sub was there to go over a few items, said it was lost somewhere between him when he walked the project for the take off, whoever orders for him and the supplier. So instead of the hangers sending 4'ers back they just rolled with it.


----------



## dom-mas

What i saw before I'd seen the 4.5' sheets was a sheet at the top a sheet at the bottom and a strip of 3/8" in between. Then that whole 1' (or whatever if the homeowners have a particular ceiling heght preference) area got mudded,


----------



## Dan_Watson

dom-mas said:


> What i saw before I'd seen the 4.5' sheets was a sheet at the top a sheet at the bottom and a strip of 3/8" in between. Then that whole 1' (or whatever if the homeowners have a particular ceiling heght preference) area got mudded,


That's what I see the most. The problem is you lose a bevel doing it that way. I feel like this, even though its a higher joint, leads to a better end result.


----------



## Foxit

I removed all wood off this coupla light shaft


----------



## Foxit

Continued .... With azek. I even built the sashes out of PVC.


----------



## Warren

This is a bit overkill, but we don't design em.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Warren said:


> This is a bit overkill, but we don't design em.


Overkill is standard here right?!

Nice build


----------



## heavy_d

Finished this deck finally. Owner had to have these Deckorators faux stone columns. I would have liked if they were wider but oh well. Didnt turn out too bad.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Foxit said:


> Continued .... With azek. I even built the sashes out of PVC.
> 
> View attachment 115635
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115636
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 115637



That's some nice work right there :thumbsup:


----------



## tkrrox

remodel i finished in hollywood hills
http://www.hollywoodhillslux.com/
it was a real hodge podge and i didn't get to do all i wanted, it was a rental so they didn't want to spend too much...
what 20k a month gets you.


----------



## tenon0774

tkrrox said:


> remodel i finished in hollywood hills
> http://www.hollywoodhillslux.com/
> it was a real hodge podge and i didn't get to do all i wanted, it was a rental so they didn't want to spend too much...
> what 20k a month gets you.


Pretty swank pad!


----------



## Diamond D.

tkrrox said:


> remodel i finished in hollywood hills
> http://www.hollywoodhillslux.com/




D.


----------



## schaefercs

4,000 sf glue down of random width pine from barns that were dismantled. Pretty cool, got to meet the president of the company who supplied it and got the story and location from each of the three barns torn down. Glued down with bostik ultra set single step.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Glue down sucks to install! Looks good though


----------



## QCCI

AutoZone - Wichita, KS


----------



## dom-mas

Are you the general or are you doing the steel?


----------



## QCCI

dom-mas said:


> Are you the general or are you doing the steel?


 Just the steel on these. Between these, Advance Auto's and CVS's we've done about 40 in the last year. In and out quick. The GC's superintendent and I had some cross words on the phone Wednesday. The masons were not quite ready for us and we called off the crane and my guys had to sit in the hotel the first day. They agreed to pay extra though for the down time.


----------



## QCCI

dom-mas said:


> Are you the general or are you doing the steel?


Most all of them are masonry walls, with the exception of only a few.


----------



## FramingPro

Are those top bearing trusses sitting on steel bearing plates and welded at the CMU wall? It's hard to see from the pics :whistling


----------



## FramingPro

QCCI said:


> AutoZone - Wichita, KS


What kind of tolerances do you have on such steel? I imagine there is some wiggle room since it is not a bolted connection.


----------



## QCCI

FramingPro said:


> Are those top bearing trusses sitting on steel bearing plates and welded at the CMU wall? It's hard to see from the pics :whistling


Yes, joist welded to embedded bearing plates.


----------



## QCCI

FramingPro said:


> What kind of tolerances do you have on such steel? I imagine there is some wiggle room since it is not a bolted connection.


Tolerance as pertaining to what? I'm not sure I understand your question


----------



## QCCI

FramingPro said:


> What kind of tolerances do you have on such steel? I imagine there is some wiggle room since it is not a bolted connection.


We try to keep em on the gnats ass! But there are usually tolerances in plumb/square/level around 1/8"-1/4" from true max


----------



## FramingPro

QCCI said:


> We try to keep em on the gnats ass! But there are usually tolerances in plumb/square/level around 1/8"-1/4" from true max


Do you shoot each truss for height as you set it?


----------



## festerized

*Home Addition and Renovation*

New addition over garage
New second floor wall layout
Added octagon to front porch 
New 18’ deep x 44’ wide covered porch 
First floor rehab, new kitchen, plumbing, electric, windows etc


----------



## A&E Exteriors

festerized said:


> New addition over garage
> New second floor wall layout
> Added octagon to front porch
> New 18’ deep x 44’ wide covered porch
> First floor rehab, new kitchen, plumbing, electric, windows etc


Sweet project...on a side note, i am sure your roofer is thrilled with all those eyebrows and belts


----------



## QCCI

FramingPro said:


> Do you shoot each truss for height as you set it?


No, we shoot the embeds, usually the day before setting.


----------



## baerconstructio

Current project. 80' wide by 120' long by 18' sidewall. Start steel on roof on Monday.


----------



## QCCI

baerconstructio said:


> Current project. 80' wide by 120' long by 18' sidewall. Start steel on roof on Monday.


Nice!


----------



## FramingPro

Finally got to pour these stairs 

22 risers and 3 landings .. 

I went and stripped them today , it's always nice to pull off the forms to see nice concrete


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Currently working in finishing the siding on this house.


----------



## Fingersmasher

A little bit of wainscoting going in.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Fingersmasher said:


> A little bit of wainscoting going in.


Interesting stance your partner's got going on there.


----------



## Kiwidan

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Currently working in finishing the siding on this house.


Looks good... You'd never catch me up that ladder tho haha!!


----------



## Fingersmasher

JesseCocozza said:


> Interesting stance your partner's got going on there.



He doesn't get out much...


----------



## madmax718

delete


----------



## jb4211

He looks like DEA doing a room clearing


----------



## tenon0774

Must be the season for wainscoting.


----------



## Fingersmasher

That's sweet man!


----------



## tenon0774

Thanks man.

We ran the room today. We still have to rabbet 1/8" Masonite into each panel then screw 'em and shoot 'em to the wall.

(...and yes, I read the thread about painting Masonite.)

5/4 cap will be run after everything is installed.

My partner suggested a detail, I'm not sold on, but since he has conceded to everything else, I figured he was due, and it doesn't look that bad.

Will post pics of the detail tomorrow.


----------



## FramingPro

Helped a friend this weekend do this 44sq pig of a roof.. Access was bad and it was 3 stories high. Roofing with a rope was interesting but the pitches made it a necessity. Me and one other guy were able to knock off the 20 bundle super steep side in record time. It was defiantly a challenge


----------



## PrestigeR&D

No felt...vapor barrier.....:blink:


----------



## jlsconstruction

PrestigeR&D said:


> No felt...vapor barrier.....:blink:


Or ridge vent


----------



## tenon0774

PrestigeR&D said:


> No felt.....:blink:


They don't use felt above the boarder for some reason.

Never really had that explained.


----------



## tenon0774

FramingPro said:


> Helped a friend this weekend do this 44sq pig of a roof.. Access was bad and it was 3 stories high. Roofing with a rope was interesting but the pitches made it a necessity. Me and one other guy were able to knock off the 20 bundle super steep side in record time. It was defiantly a challenge


Looks good Nick, but what happens if it rains while you're in the middle of the install?

Must be a really good buddy.

10 square is my limit.


----------



## Leo G

tenon0774 said:


> They don't use felt above the boarder for some reason.
> 
> Never really had that explained.


Above what border?


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Above what border?


Mexico


----------



## FramingPro

tenon0774 said:


> Looks good Nick, but what happens if it rains while you're in the middle of the install?
> 
> Must be a really good buddy.
> 
> 10 square is my limit.


He's a roofer he just needed another shingler. funny enough it did start to rain, but we did it section by section and were able to tarp the remaining open area (3-4 bundles).
It is a daycare, so it was important to be done by Tuesday.


----------



## asevereid

tenon0774 said:


> They don't use felt above the boarder for some reason.
> 
> Never really had that explained.


We have to use felt here in my part of BC. And I&W or flashing 24" in past the wall line.


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> composite front porch. Tomorrow is railings.
> 
> View attachment 116772


Nice job Dustin!


----------



## heavy_d

Thanks! That means alot. It is my first composite deck for my own business!


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Thanks! That means alot. It is my first composite deck for my own business!


Keep building them like that and you'll be just fine. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Trimming out a house, got the doors hung, and both doors and windows trimmed out. Started on the young and groove ceiling today. Pretty good progress for a Friday after lunch.


----------



## Calidecks

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Trimming out a house, got the doors hung, and both doors and windows trimmed out. Started on the young and groove ceiling today. Pretty good progress for a Friday after lunch.


Looks cool are you doing the decks? I'm curious to see the post and beam detail where you have all of them coming together. From the looks of it you must not get a lot of seismic activity there.


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> composite front porch. Tomorrow is railings.
> 
> View attachment 116772


Did you take the plunge? Congrats


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> composite front porch. Tomorrow is railings.
> 
> View attachment 116772


What are you doing for railing?


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Californiadecks said:


> Looks cool are you doing the decks? I'm curious to see the post and beam detail where you have all of them coming together. From the looks of it you must not get a lot of seismic activity there.


 yeah we will be doing the decks, I'll get some pictures when it's all wrapped up. Not much seismic activity here, we get one small tremor once in a while


----------



## heavy_d

Californiadecks said:


> What are you doing for railing?


You dont want to know. And I wont be posting pictures of them.


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> You dont want to know. And I wont be posting pictures of them.


Fair enough


----------



## heavy_d

Okay so they are pt railings. Not a fancy neighbourhood, she just wanted the durability of the trex. 

Working around hawthorn bushes sucks.


----------



## dom-mas

Railings look fine to me


----------



## heavy_d

dom-mas said:


> Railings look fine to me


I took some slack for building a pt pergola, thought pt railings would garner a similar response.


----------



## dom-mas

Not everyones budget allows for Teak or Ipe or even cedar. I think it looks fine


----------



## Leo G

Most peoples budgets don't allow for PT :laughing:


----------



## Shane O

6plex. Surrey bc


----------



## dom-mas

Leo G said:


> Most peoples budgets don't allow for PT :laughing:


 SPF it is. Actually a carp i know did a stained spruce 2x6 deck at a friends cottage who had no money. They sanded it first then gave it a coat of stain all 6 sides before install then another coat on top after install and he says that 10 years later it's holding up just fine


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> Most peoples budgets don't allow for PT :laughing:



I've done so much PT work this summer I've sworn I'll never touch it again. It's so miserable to work with and it never looks good until(sometimes even after) it's stained/painted. It's so much work finding a board with more than 5 growth rings, doesn't have a huge bark chunk out of it, is straight, and also doesn't look like holy hell. 4x4's are the absolute worst. I can't wait for this summer to end. Get me back indoors doing trim please. Ugh.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Easy Gibson said:


> I've done so much PT work this summer I've sworn I'll never touch it again. It's so miserable to work with and it never looks good until(sometimes even after) it's stained/painted. It's so much work finding a board with more than 5 growth rings, doesn't have a huge bark chunk out of it, is straight, and also doesn't look like holy hell. 4x4's are the absolute worst. I can't wait for this summer to end. Get me back indoors doing trim please. Ugh.


I get kdat yellow pine. It's good stuff compared to other pt I've seen


----------



## Dustincoc

This is an older video from last winter sometime but this is where I've been since December. 


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNmh9z4kGl8


----------



## FramingPro

Morning Wood said:


> What's up with that door(?) header and all the 2x's on the flat?


Nothing?


----------



## smeagol

I think he is wondering why you did not set the header 3 '' higher


----------



## TimelessQuality

smeagol said:


> I think he is wondering why you did not set the header 3 '' higher


I think he said he's taking that job over from someone else...


----------



## FramingPro

That was my doing.. not sure about you guys but most people around here do similar things to avoid cutting little cripple studs.... its just to pack it down.


----------



## FullerFramer

FramingPro said:


> That was my doing.. not sure about you guys but most people around here do similar things to avoid cutting little cripple studs.... its just to pack it down.


You really shouldn't be putting three plates on top of the jacks though. Cut the jacks full length to header then pack down.


----------



## MSLiechty

jb4211 said:


> Looks good to me. Are drop ceilings a PITA? I've never done one. I always dubbed them out. It was only two times though. But money that could've went in my pocket.





I could teach a chimp to do ceilings in an hour. It's really got to be one of the easiest trades. Maybe that's 22 years of installing them speaking. 10 million square feet and counting 


ML


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## FramingPro

FullerFramer said:


> You really shouldn't be putting three plates on top of the jacks though. Cut the jacks full length to header then pack down.


Yea i only did that on that one, then the same thing came to my mind.


----------



## TimelessQuality

What does your sparky think of this detail? Just curious..


----------



## Shane O

Got all of my straps installed, passed my envelope engineering inspection and shear walls











Also notched my 8x8 for posts to accept a 3 1/2 x 9 1/4 PSL beam.


----------



## FramingPro

Woo hoo.
Went in saturday. And set the ridge and prepared the back dormer rafters... I had intentions of setting all the back commons but the dick head neighbour had different plans... Dude ****ing shows up at 5 o clock and starts taking pictures of me on top of the roof. I thought he might be photographing the ICF... or something.. then he snaps a pic of my license plate.. so i send my helper down to see what the hell he wants... "I am reporting you" :laughing: Ok.

Anyway.
Yesterday I had the whole crew there to really go at it, got rained out at around 2:30.. All the work that has to be done just to get to sheeting is insane. Few little issues i encountered setting such big rafters and a big ridge all worked themselves out.. The ridge had minor variations in it....yet the wall and the fascia were dead straight.
I have had to calculate all the pitches... front is a 4 9/16... back is a 5/12 and 8 3/4" /12.. Lots of fun.
For the most part this has been a fairly easy roof to figure out. Im excited to get the back ready for plywood.. Then i can leave that for the guys while i go frame the cut up front section.
The lumber companies take off is short.. i hope they have express service because we need to be done by thursday.


----------



## jb4211

That's one reason I always try and go out of my way to "suck up" to the neighbors.

Sometimes they ask me to do something at their house. But, more often they just don't birch about anything because they feel like they're part of the process.


----------



## Leo G

What were they reporting you for? Working on a Saturday?


----------



## pizalm

Leo G said:


> What were they reporting you for? Working on a Saturday?


Likely no fall arrest.


----------



## Leo G

What the heck business is it of theirs?


----------



## FramingPro

Leo G said:


> What the heck business is it of theirs?


I don't know but i make sure that i stuff the generator in their corner of the lot.. and crank it up right a 7am.. Sorry just doing nothing here.


----------



## Calidecks

FramingPro said:


> I don't know but i make sure that i stuff the generator in their corner of the lot.. and crank it up right a 7am.. Sorry just doing nothing here.


Throw some death metal in the boom box and crank it up as well


----------



## jb4211

Leo G said:


> What were they reporting you for? Working on a Saturday?


I'm not sure where he is. But there are towns that have pretty strict laws/ordinances/rules/regulations, etc. regarding when you can make noise. Sea Isle City, NJ & Wildwood, NJ are two that I know of.

You can't even cut the grass before like 10am. People do of course. But, if you have a one dickhead neighbor...


----------



## FramingPro

Californiadecks said:


> Throw some death metal in the boom box and crank it up as well


Trust me i got my radio cranked up.
I swear if i went down to talk to him i probably would have told him to **** off and to go get ear plugs.


----------



## overanalyze

FramingPro said:


> Trust me i got my radio cranked up.
> I swear if i went down to talk to him i probably would have told him to **** off and to go get ear plugs.


Ahh to be young and full of attitude again...lol...just bustin ya Nick.


----------



## FramingPro

overanalyze said:


> Ahh to be young and full of attitude again...lol...just bustin ya Nick.


Hahaha


----------



## jlsconstruction

Finished this up today.


----------



## FramingPro

More progress. Working 630 to 7.. desperately trying to get it done. The harder i push the crew the harder they push back.. Nobody is willing to stay to help me after hours.. so i have to bust my ass and **** around trying to do whatever i can to make progress. Its tough being the lead framer, especially when on a crew of 4 you only have 1 other semi competent framer.. Not knocking the guys one bit, they are concrete guys and they will openly admit they are not frame savvy. But anyway, during the day its so difficult to keep things moving. I can only do alot of parts because of my framing ability, but then i need to come down, explain stuff.. find peoples mistakes and then get back up and try to finish my task. For the most part nothing about this roof has been too difficult for me to figure out.. there were certain parts that i was dreading doing and now i have to just keep plugging away. I did not anticipate so much work, i have never done a roof like this, this is my biggest / most complicated hand cut roof i have ever had to build and figure out on my own..
6 different pitches, 4 different wall heights..
I hate.. i ****ing hate.. hate saying this but im almost a little lost at this point... But i have got this far... need to fill in 1 more valley and do some returns.. so we will pull through. Gotta go in tomorrow.. Neighbours gonna get a clip of nails in the head if there is some sort of issue..:no:
I must say that everything is very straight, square and all the good stuff. I laid out every rafter on the plywood as i went.. and sheeting the roof was a dream. I find it weird how everything worked out.. The ridge had a minor wave here or there that i could not get out... pushed some rafters off at the plate line.. but the fascia worked out dead straight. We snapped a set of perpendicular lines on the floor when we built the walls.. and those in conjunction with a laser bob have proved very helpful.. Puling rafter layout.. locating beams.. you name it.. My tajima chalk is long washed away.. i think black chalk is my next purchase. 
This is both a challenge as a carpenter and as a leader (or someone trying to be the leader). Guys don't always take my orders seriously.. its an age thing i guess.. and alot of times seem to have the attitude of "oh nick will finish it saturday" But that is getting old. I told the 2 guys framing the shed dormer to sheet the walls and do all the overhang framing before the roof is sheerted.. But no.. there i am this morning.. clinging on for dear life trying to wiggle my way in between the soffit and the lower roof.. But i wouldn't have it any other way :thumbsup:


----------



## Warren

Looks like a nice little challenge for ya Nick. Luckily that is not a large house. I have done a few that were 7000 plus sq ft and all stick. We just finished one about 4000 sq ft. 9/12 and 12/12 pitches. I am happy to be off of that roof.


----------



## Shane O

Started a new one Friday. Spent Thursday pouring the one I'll build after this one. 





















Was looking at the tji layout. Gotta love babies.


----------



## FramingPro

So close so close. Went back yesterday with the gang in hopes of finishing up completely. Of course, that did not happen. I will go back saturday and complete the last return on the front. Man, its tough running a crew of guys who are not skilled in framing and not nearly as motivated. Its a real challenge for me to accomplish my tasks that nobody else can do when i need to constantly stop and explain things.. Or find and correct others mistakes. Im not perfect but i seriously wonder what people are thinking alot of the times. Hoses.. cords.. ran in no particular order, material placed where it has to be double handled.. And.. oh what did it for me yesterday was witnessing 2 guys hand nail more then a couple spikes when they have alot of nailing to do and hand sawing 2x material.. 5 guns and 4 saws in my truck and we are doing it by hand? WTF.
Anyway. Me and chris went in sunday to finish up the main roof. The valley was extremely irregular.. The ICF gables were poured different from the other side so instead of a 8 3/8 pitch to match we had to make it a 7.. I was dreading do that section because i don't know a good way to figure out where the rafter comes down and lands on the steep roof at the bottom of the valley. We simply snapped our valley line first in a spot that worked and then ran a string from there.
As stressed as this job had me. i am very proud of it. I can safely say i have never done anything like it... The quality we put out was great.. And all things considering.. we had only 2 skilled framers we put it up at a decent pace. I defiantly know how to stream line the process more in the future but for my first rodeo it was cool. I really like the way the returns look and where the main roof comes down into the porch roof. I was very hyped about that. I had always wanted to frame something like that!! :laughing:
Anyway enough blabbing.. Heres some pics. 
I will be 100% happy when im driving away for the last time on saturday.. A number of factors pushed us back.. therefore pushing another job back.. luckily the next site has nice neighbours because i have a sunday wall building frenzy planned out :thumbup:


----------



## JesseCocozza

FramingPro said:


> So close so close. Went back yesterday with the gang in hopes of finishing up completely. Of course, that did not happen. I will go back saturday and complete the last return on the front. Man, its tough running a crew of guys who are not skilled in framing and not nearly as motivated. Its a real challenge for me to accomplish my tasks that nobody else can do when i need to constantly stop and explain things.. Or find and correct others mistakes. Im not perfect but i seriously wonder what people are thinking alot of the times. Hoses.. cords.. ran in no particular order, material placed where it has to be double handled.. And.. oh what did it for me yesterday was witnessing 2 guys hand nail more then a couple spikes when they have alot of nailing to do and hand sawing 2x material.. 5 guns and 4 saws in my truck and we are doing it by hand? WTF. Anyway. Me and chris went in sunday to finish up the main roof. The valley was extremely irregular.. The ICF gables were poured different from the other side so instead of a 8 3/8 pitch to match we had to make it a 7.. I was dreading do that section because i don't know a good way to figure out where the rafter comes down and lands on the steep roof at the bottom of the valley. We simply snapped our valley line first in a spot that worked and then ran a string from there. As stressed as this job had me. i am very proud of it. I can safely say i have never done anything like it... The quality we put out was great.. And all things considering.. we had only 2 skilled framers we put it up at a decent pace. I defiantly know how to stream line the process more in the future but for my first rodeo it was cool. I really like the way the returns look and where the main roof comes down into the porch roof. I was very hyped about that. I had always wanted to frame something like that!! :laughing: Anyway enough blabbing.. Heres some pics. I will be 100% happy when im driving away for the last time on saturday.. A number of factors pushed us back.. therefore pushing another job back.. luckily the next site has nice neighbours because i have a sunday wall building frenzy planned out :thumbup:


Remember this... Your guys will NEVER be as motivated as you are unless there's incentive. If they were that motivated they would be out competing against you. It's easy to get caught up feeling like they should be working as hard as you and the fact of the matter is they are employees. You can't hold it against them. I speak from experience on this. If you do find guys that are working harder than you and doing it efficiently, well, you better start paying them well. Really well. Otherwise they will eventually become your competition.

I struggle with a lot of the same frustrations. It's a double edged sword though. We (my brother and I) frame homes in the high end / ultra luxury market. I know that we get these jobs because of our attention to detail and a commitment to do things properly or better. This means a lot of quality control and even taking things apart to do it again right. After a while you have a choice to make. Commit to understanding these things and constantly striving for excellence, or lower your standard and take jobs that don't require as much precision.

If you're the only one who stands to gain from getting the job done on schedule, then your always going to be the only guy who really cares about getting it done on time.

All that being said, it's very evident that you take a lot of pride in your work. I'm not blasting you by any means, just sharing some realizations that I've recently had.


----------



## chris klee

Just a a few random pics of what I have been doing lately. I did some work for an apartment complex office remodel (guy to block and start over). I did all the base trim and all the doors and hardware. Did not do the kitchenette. Apartment manager bought that and had lowes install it. It looks like lowers installed it also.


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> So close so close. Went back yesterday with the gang in hopes of finishing up completely. Of course, that did not happen. I will go back saturday and complete the last return on the front. Man, its tough running a crew of guys who are not skilled in framing and not nearly as motivated. Its a real challenge for me to accomplish my tasks that nobody else can do when i need to constantly stop and explain things.. Or find and correct others mistakes. Im not perfect but i seriously wonder what people are thinking alot of the times. Hoses.. cords.. ran in no particular order, material placed where it has to be double handled.. And.. oh what did it for me yesterday was witnessing 2 guys hand nail more then a couple spikes when they have alot of nailing to do and hand sawing 2x material.. 5 guns and 4 saws in my truck and we are doing it by hand? WTF.
> Anyway. Me and chris went in sunday to finish up the main roof. The valley was extremely irregular.. The ICF gables were poured different from the other side so instead of a 8 3/8 pitch to match we had to make it a 7.. I was dreading do that section because i don't know a good way to figure out where the rafter comes down and lands on the steep roof at the bottom of the valley. We simply snapped our valley line first in a spot that worked and then ran a string from there.
> As stressed as this job had me. i am very proud of it. I can safely say i have never done anything like it... The quality we put out was great.. And all things considering.. we had only 2 skilled framers we put it up at a decent pace. I defiantly know how to stream line the process more in the future but for my first rodeo it was cool. I really like the way the returns look and where the main roof comes down into the porch roof. I was very hyped about that. I had always wanted to frame something like that!! :laughing:
> Anyway enough blabbing.. Heres some pics.
> I will be 100% happy when im driving away for the last time on saturday.. A number of factors pushed us back.. therefore pushing another job back.. luckily the next site has nice neighbours because i have a sunday wall building frenzy planned out :thumbup:


You and your future wife are going to get along just fine if you transfer your organizational skills to housework.


----------



## Moorcroft

One of my current bathroom remodels I am almost finished with


----------



## Moorcroft

A couple more


----------



## FramingPro

I love the look with the returns done and the bracing on porch removed


----------



## FramingPro

JesseCocozza said:


> Remember this... Your guys will NEVER be as motivated as you are unless there's incentive. If they were that motivated they would be out competing against you. It's easy to get caught up feeling like they should be working as hard as you and the fact of the matter is they are employees. You can't hold it against them. I speak from experience on this. If you do find guys that are working harder than you and doing it efficiently, well, you better start paying them well. Really well. Otherwise they will eventually become your competition.
> 
> I struggle with a lot of the same frustrations. It's a double edged sword though. We (my brother and I) frame homes in the high end / ultra luxury market. I know that we get these jobs because of our attention to detail and a commitment to do things properly or better. This means a lot of quality control and even taking things apart to do it again right. After a while you have a choice to make. Commit to understanding these things and constantly striving for excellence, or lower your standard and take jobs that don't require as much precision.
> 
> If you're the only one who stands to gain from getting the job done on schedule, then your always going to be the only guy who really cares about getting it done on time.
> 
> All that being said, it's very evident that you take a lot of pride in your work. I'm not blasting you by any means, just sharing some realizations that I've recently had.


I never viewed it as blasting, i appreciate the input..this is one of my first rodeo's so as far as dealing with crews and people.. its tough.. Being fairly young is the other thing that does not help my case.
Chris is showing me how to do with a crew better.
I just need to remember that our guys are not framers on a daily basis, so working with them will be different then working with my framer friends... i probably (do) have to change my approach to things.. i can't just expect it to go like it does on my friends crews.. Nothing against the guys, just they are not accustomed to framing.
Little by little, ill figure it out


----------



## tenon0774

Newel posts finally came in.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Some pics from one of our framing jobs that were getting close to buttoning up.


----------



## kiteman

FramingPro said:


> I never viewed it as blasting, i appreciate the input..this is one of my first rodeo's so as far as dealing with crews and people.. its tough.. Being fairly young is the other thing that does not help my case.
> Chris is showing me how to do with a crew better.
> I just need to remember that our guys are not framers on a daily basis, so working with them will be different then working with my framer friends... i probably (do) have to change my approach to things.. i can't just expect it to go like it does on my friends crews.. Nothing against the guys, just they are not accustomed to framing.
> Little by little, ill figure it out


Any particular reason there is a need to put in 60 or 70 hour weeks to get this house done? Most crews won't last at that pace.


----------



## kiteman

JesseCocozza said:


> Some pics from one of our framing jobs that were getting close to buttoning up.


Thanks for the pictures, Jesse! Always nice to see your jobs because everything is done so differently from the way we do things here. And thanks for the visual on doing the arches with the router. I may have to try it that way next time.


----------



## Calidecks

JesseCocozza said:


> Some pics from one of our framing jobs that were getting close to buttoning up.


Would like to see pics of your stairs when they are completed. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

kiteman said:


> Any particular reason there is a need to put in 60 or 70 hour weeks to get this house done? Most crews won't last at that pace.


Thats just me.
Simple answer, i am crazy :whistling


----------



## JesseCocozza

Californiadecks said:


> Would like to see pics of your stairs when they are completed. :thumbsup:


Yeah, we started those and then got hung up because the riser heights provided on the plans weren't going to work. Now were in a jam because the architect didn't classify if they are winders or circular stairs. I know it sounds ridiculous, but we have minimum 7-3/4" treads right now at the small point and circular requires a minimum of 9". Winders only need a minimum of 6". Waiting to see of they are going to shrink the landing to accommodate wider treads.


----------



## JesseCocozza

kiteman said:


> Thanks for the pictures, Jesse! Always nice to see your jobs because everything is done so differently from the way we do things here. And thanks for the visual on doing the arches with the router. I may have to try it that way next time.


We had so many arches and radius walls on this job that we set up a big table with a 12' arm and mounted the router to it. Those stair walls, and walls in the foyer go up 24' so we had to make sure the plates are all spot on so we could keep everything plumb.


----------



## FramingPro

JesseCocozza said:


> We had so many arches and radius walls on this job that we set up a big table with a 12' arm and mounted the router to it. Those stair walls, and walls in the foyer go up 24' so we had to make sure the plates are all spot on so we could keep everything plumb.


How to plumb and the walls both ways with a radius? I suppose if you create a semi circle wall you could measure square from the outside corners that create the rectangle on the back... Something similar to the vertical leg on capital D :thumbup:


----------



## dom-mas

Not sure how Jesse would do it but if you plumb both ends in both directions and the 2 plates are identical the middle can't help but be plumb with itself so long as the studs are straight


----------



## JesseCocozza

We used a combination of these ideas. There were some straight walls that intersect the radius walls, so we focused on building and bracing those first and then building the radius walls. We had the diameter drawn out on the floor as well so then we used the dot lasers and plumbed the plates that way, to ensure everything was working out.


----------



## Golden view

*Cabins in Alaska*

I went back to Fairbanks, Alaska and built 2 of these cabins in 10 weeks. I had a helper for framing and subbed pilings, plumbing and electrical rough-in. 600 square feet, 2 bed, 1 bath each.
They are rentals, so the general idea was as low cost as possible with minimal maintenance.
















They are on permafrost soils, so the foundation is 6 8" heavy wall steel pilings driven 20 feet. The pile driver runs off a 600cfm compressor. At maximum depth, it took about 60 blows to move the piling one inch. This gives a theoretical bearing capacity in the 50-100,000 pound range, but the worry is frost jacking, so we attempt to drive them to a depth where there is twice as much pipe below the active layer (freezes and thaws each year) than above it, to "lock" the piling down.


----------



## jb4211

Golden View, are they for sale?

Awesome post.

I'd LOVE to be involved in that job. It must've been incredible being in the wilderness like that.


----------



## Golden view

jb4211 said:


> Golden View, are they for sale?
> 
> Awesome post.
> 
> I'd LOVE to be involved in that job. It must've been incredible being in the wilderness like that.


The owners are using them as investment properties. Not really that remote. 1 acre lot near the city. Cabins are common for rentals in Fairbanks, but most are not nice, or to any kind of code at all.

It is beautiful and fun to build there, with some drawbacks. For example: Mosquitoes


----------



## Randy Bush

A new job starting on Monday. Gets Standing seam roof, steel 8" lap siding. The main part of this house has a 2x6 t/g siding on it which is going to be nice putting the new siding on.


----------



## jb4211

Golden view said:


> The owners are using them as investment properties. Not really that remote. 1 acre lot near the city. Cabins are common for rentals in Fairbanks, but most are not nice, or to any kind of code at all.
> 
> It is beautiful and fun to build there, with some drawbacks. For example: Mosquitoes


A good fan keep the bugs away
Deep Woods Off works for me


----------



## JAH

This is the third major project for these customers. When this project is done I will have spent 1 yr of my career working on this house.
This project consists of adding a screened farmers porch, reside and trim front exterior, exterior rigid insulation, 5 new construction windows, build roof over garage doors, re frame garage door ROs, replace garage doors, install 4'x4'x50' drainage trench and re landscape front yard.


----------



## Leo G

Golden view said:


> The owners are using them as investment properties. Not really that remote. 1 acre lot near the city. Cabins are common for rentals in Fairbanks, but most are not nice, or to any kind of code at all.
> 
> It is beautiful and fun to build there, with some drawbacks. For example: Mosquitoes
> View attachment 118572


That should be in things I hate.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Some stamped concrete we just finished up


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> Some stamped concrete we just finished up


Wow, really nice
Looks great


----------



## pizalm

Finishing the decks up and then to the next one.


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> Wow, really nice Looks great


I'll post some pictures of it cleaned up tomorrow


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> I'll post some pictures of it cleaned up tomorrow


I wish I had that skill. I could clean up here. It seems a ton of people want either concrete or brick work and can't find the right guy to do the job. Good guys are busy


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> I wish I had that skill. I could clean up here. It seems a ton of people want either concrete or brick work and can't find the right guy to do the job. Good guys are busy


It's really easy. I watched it be done a couple times, and this is my first try


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> It's really easy. I watched it be done a couple times, and this is my first try


You are too humble my friend. Nothing easy about it.


----------



## jlsconstruction

It'll lighten up a bit


----------



## Chad McDade

jlsconstruction said:


> It'll lighten up a bit


That came out great.


----------



## jb4211

Awesome


----------



## skillman

jlsconstruction said:


> It'll lighten up a bit


 Looks really good . Do you own a couple of stamps .


----------



## jlsconstruction

skillman said:


> Looks really good . Do you own a couple of stamps .


My supply house has some loners. I might look into some now though


----------



## skillman

jlsconstruction said:


> My supply house has some loners. I might look into some now though


 The ones I looked into to were from Bontool . Was going use them on two jobs . But clients changed to broom finish swirl . They were outside patios not steps .


----------



## jb4211

Is concrete you specialty


----------



## skillman

jb4211 said:


> Is concrete you specialty


 Not my specialty but I learn from my buddy . He was union concrete forum guy for years .


----------



## jb4211

skillman said:


> Not my specialty but I learn from my buddy . He was union concrete forum guy for years .


I'm sorry, I meant that for jls.
I really liked that stamp job


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> I'm sorry, I meant that for jls. I really liked that stamp job


No, I'm a roofer/ framer at heart. I've messed around with concrete enough though. I personally hate it. This is my income property


----------



## DMJCarpentry

Nice job!


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> No, I'm a roofer/ framer at heart. I've messed around with concrete enough though. I personally hate it. This is my income property


I just broke my back helping my buddy do a single job this weekend. Roofing sucks balls. 

Wait. 

You do roofing & masonry?? Umm, you do know there are less labor intensive trades out there right? lol. You must be some kind of crazy to pick two of the toughest in my opinion. lol. J/k


----------



## SAcarpenter




----------



## A&E Exteriors

45 square, 5 guys 25 hours


----------



## jb4211

A&E Exteriors said:


> 45 square, 5 guys 25 hours


This past weekend, I did ten sq, walkable, two layers and replaced a 4' x 4' section of sheathng and my back still hurts.

I hate roofing.

Oh, by the way - FIVE GUYS TOO. lol


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> 45 square, 5 guys 25 hours


Nice clean job, A&E!


----------



## Calidecks

SAcarpenter said:


> View attachment 118808


Do the framers wrap the walls. We don't wrap anything out here. Sometimes we might put paper behind shutter backing or something small, but not any house wrap. The lathers do that.


----------



## Chad McDade

Californiadecks said:


> Do the framers wrap the walls. We don't wrap anything out here. Sometimes we might put paper behind shutter backing or something small, but not any house wrap. The lathers do that.


When I was framing we always wrapped the walls and felted the roof. All of the other framers I knew did the same.


----------



## Calidecks

Chad McDade said:


> When I was framing we always wrapped the walls and felted the roof. All of the other framers I knew did the same.


Not ever going to happen here in S. Cali, unless the guy framing is doing the whole house. Then he probably would still sub out the lathe/wrap


----------



## SAcarpenter

Californiadecks said:



> Do the framers wrap the walls. We don't wrap anything out here. Sometimes we might put paper behind shutter backing or something small, but not any house wrap. The lathers do that.


Yes we do. Every builder i know around here does it that way


----------



## kiteman

Chad McDade said:


> When I was framing we always wrapped the walls and felted the roof. All of the other framers I knew did the same.


Felt is a roofer's job. I refuse to do it.


----------



## jlsconstruction

The other half of my rental. Almost done. It's not perfect but whatever.


----------



## jb4211

Looks good

Are you doing anything for the space between the cabinets and the ceiling?

Just curious.


----------



## Diamond D.

jlsconstruction said:


> The other half of my rental. Almost done. It's not perfect but whatever.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 118874


Did you through vent that micro. or into the room.
Whats the norm?

Other opinions, welcomed.

Thanks,
D.


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> Looks good Are you doing anything for the space between the cabinets and the ceiling? Just curious.



I had soffits built, and they looked weird, so I pulled them down. It's only 4" so I'm not sure.

I got the cabinets from a cabinet builder. Someone put an order in and never paid. So I only paid $1800 for them. They are pretty nice, all wood, no cardboard. If I was going to order them I would have got 36" uppers not the 42s that I got


----------



## jlsconstruction

Diamond D. said:


> Did you through vent that micro. or into the room. Whats the norm? Other opinions, welcomed. Thanks, D.



Vented through the wall directly behind


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> Looks good Are you doing anything for the space between the cabinets and the ceiling? Just curious.


This is the other apartment. With 36" uppers. I think it looks a little better. I might run some crown


----------



## MDjim

jlsconstruction said:


> I had soffits built, and they looked weird, so I pulled them down. It's only 4" so I'm not sure.
> 
> I got the cabinets from a cabinet builder. Someone put an order in and never paid. So I only paid $1800 for them. They are pretty nice, all wood, no cardboard. If I was going to order them I would have got 36" uppers not the 42s that I got


I've done matching filler to the ceiling then crown on top. Probably not worth it in a rental though. I don't think it looks bad.


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> This is the other apartment. With 36" uppers. I think it looks a little better. I might run some crown


Check out Fine Home Building - July 2014.
There's an article about a pretty cool and easy way to trim out that space.


----------



## Chad McDade

kiteman said:


> Felt is a roofer's job. I refuse to do it.


I agree - I hated felting the roof but it was what the guy I worked for did, so did a lot of other framers. When I do my occasional framing now I don't felt the roof, I leave it for the roofers.


----------



## Warren

Chad McDade said:


> I agree - I hated felting the roof but it was what the guy I worked for did, so did a lot of other framers. When I do my occasional framing now I don't felt the roof, I leave it for the roofers.


First off, who the heck still uses felt on roofs?

We do put on the paper when we frame. On the big houses, it can take several weeks to get the entire roof structure done. We paper each section as it is completed. I charge more than the roofers do, but since we are already on site, and can do it immediately, no one complains.


----------



## 91782

In another week, we open:

...across the street from the oldest courthouse in MI, and katty-corner from a micro brewery opening in DEC. Brewery is owned by 4 contractors from Romeo, a nearby town kinda like this one. Nice guys - doing an incredibly thorough resto.

4800 sf of crown, and not one sidewalk super stopped by to inform me if I cut the crown nested or on the flat - so I still don't know. But my joints are all tight - except for the ones the dufus firestop applicator tried doing chin-ups on...


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looks like nice space John :thumbsup: BTW, how many LF of crown is there in a 4800 SF of crown  One more BTW – Nested :laughing:


----------



## jb4211

MDjim said:


> I've done matching filler to the ceiling then crown on top. Probably not worth it in a rental though. I don't think it looks bad.


BTW, jl, I wasn't insinuating that it looked bad in any way. I was just asking.


----------



## jlsconstruction

jb4211 said:


> BTW, jl, I wasn't insinuating that it looked bad in any way. I was just asking.


I like the other one better. That's why in my post I said it wasn't perfect. I'm personally not a fan of the look, but it's way nicer than any of the other apartments around.


----------



## 91782

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks like nice space John :thumbsup: BTW, how many LF of crown is there in a 4800 SF of crown  One more BTW – Nested :laughing:


(sigh) I wuz too tired tonite to do the calcs. 38ft x 120ft x2. Plus: Wrap all the inside/outside room spaces, the 1/2 dozen or so 1/2 walls and pier walls...

Too much for an old man on rickety-azzed 8 & 10ft ladders all dambed day long...:yawn::drink:


----------



## Chad McDade

Warren said:


> First off, who the heck still uses felt on roofs? We do put on the paper when we frame. On the big houses, it can take several weeks to get the entire roof structure done. We paper each section as it is completed. I charge more than the roofers do, but since we are already on site, and can do it immediately, no one complains.


 I framed full time in the early 90's - everybody used felt then. I use RhinoRoof now but for some reason I still say felt when referring to it. I think the biggest roof I've framed in 15 years was a 900 sq ft addition and it was trussed so it went up pretty quick.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Chad McDade said:


> I framed full time in the early 90's - everybody used felt then. I use RhinoRoof now but for some reason I still say felt when referring to it.



I tried that rhino stuff and couldn't stand it


----------



## Chad McDade

jlsconstruction said:


> I tried that rhino stuff and couldn't stand it


The only synthetic I have used besides rhino is tri-flex and I did like it better but fortunately I don't do much roofing anymore other than the occasional small TPO roof.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Chad McDade said:


> The only synthetic I have used besides rhino is tri-flex and I did like it better but fortunately I don't do much roofing anymore other than the occasional small TPO roof.


I use titanium 30


----------



## pizalm

I can't wait to finish the stepped footing in this hole. Total pain.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

jlsconstruction said:


> I tried that rhino stuff and couldn't stand it


You need a virgin blade or small pruning scissors to cut it.


----------



## jlsconstruction

A&E Exteriors said:


> You need a virgin blade or small pruning scissors to cut it.


And it's hard to get flat, and hard to walk on, if you're over an 7/12


----------



## Golden view

FramingPro said:


> This product is similar to gypcrete, but in many ways far superior. Customers, contractors, and most importantly facts! can back up my statements :thumbup::thumbup:


I believe it. I always felt gypcrete was pretty limited. Though our contractor was good and he never had any problems.

Can you tile directly to Agila Screed a?


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

*Rookie bath remodel*

My master bath, wife has complained for 12 years since we build the house about the 3' shower.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Still yet to figure how to get multiple pictures in one post. Bear with me


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

....


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

.....


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

......


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Demo, framing, plumbing, poured pan and Duroc myself. Subs for tile, electric, new finish on vanities and top. Turned out ok for a dirt/paving guy.


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Missed the only other pre complete demo picture.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looks real nice Moxley :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

Here's the reno that will keep me going into the new year :


----------



## asevereid

Pretty stoked because nearly all of this will be done in house. After the addition is dried in we start the whole house reno.
This is going to be great because I get to do ALL of it 
I'll be checking in with questions and updates here for sure.


----------



## TNTRenovate

My family room project. This one I'll actually start and finish in the same year. :laughing:


----------



## Roofcheck

TNTSERVICES said:


> My family room project. This one I'll actually start and finish in the same year. :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 122085
> 
> 
> View attachment 122086
> 
> 
> View attachment 122087
> 
> 
> View attachment 122088
> 
> 
> View attachment 122089
> 
> 
> View attachment 122090


Did you build your doors or buy them?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Roofcheck said:


> Did you build your doors or buy them?


Bought these. To help speed up the project I just bought 12" uppers, built a platform and install them on top of that. I wanted to build the shelves in place custom to the walls and space so this helped save a ton of time. And as we know as contractors, projects on our own homes can take way too long to complete.


----------



## TNTRenovate

The reason I had kids:


----------



## jb4211

What is she doing and what tool is that?


----------



## overanalyze

jb4211 said:


> What is she doing and what tool is that?


Looks like a OMT and she is cutting in some new electrical boxes.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Looks like a OMT and she is cutting in some new electrical boxes.


Yup. Agreed. Bosch OMT and new boxes for in the back of his cabinets.


----------



## jb4211

overanalyze said:


> Looks like a OMT and she is cutting in some new electrical boxes.


Cordless Bosch possibly?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

jb4211 said:


> Cordless Bosch possibly?


Not since it has a cord coming out of it... :whistling :jester:


----------



## jb4211

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Not since it has a cord coming out of it... :whistling :jester:


Good point. :jester:


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> What is she doing and what tool is that?





overanalyze said:


> Looks like a OMT and she is cutting in some new electrical boxes.


It's my 14 year old helping me. We were cutting a path for power.

She brought a tear to my eye. After working all day Wednesday with me she turned to her mom and asked if she could take construction classes in high school.


----------



## jb4211

Nice Rob. My daughter is only 3-1/2, but she already loves tools and lives to help. But, she does hate to get dirty, so I'm not sure where that puts us. lol
But what I do know, is she's my little buddy.


----------



## Roofcheck

TNTSERVICES said:


> It's my 14 year old helping me. We were cutting a path for power.
> 
> She brought a tear to my eye. After working all day Wednesday with me she turned to her mom and asked if she could take construction classes in high school.


That's sweet. You do realize that's where most of the boys will be...


----------



## TNTRenovate

Roofcheck said:


> That's sweet. You do realize that's where most of the boys will be...


She'll kick their arse if need be.


----------



## Resta

Simple mouldings 5 1/8 on 5 3/8


----------



## JT Wood

*Cold one today*

minus 27F in the wind today.

worked till about 2 then quit. 

first pic is the Road, to the jobsite
second pic is when I swear I heard a moose where we were working
third is the the pile of trusses we put together
Last one is casper. She was cold sitting there all morning :laughing:


----------



## jb4211

JT, thanks for posting. Those are really cool pictures. Wish there were more. I'm also glad I'm not you. Waaaay to cold for this guy.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Did a nice small job






























opening up a space between a living room and kitchen. Were two pocket door we eliminate and opened the space up.


----------



## dom-mas

JT Wood said:


> minus 27F in the wind today.
> 
> worked till about 2 then quit.
> 
> first pic is the Road, to the jobsite
> second pic is when I swear I heard a moose where we were working
> third is the the pile of trusses we put together
> Last one is casper. She was cold sitting there all morning :laughing:


Doesn't look like any kitchen or basement I've ever seen.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tomorrow moving on to finishing the shelves and mantel. After that it's tile.


----------



## jb4211

Rob, being honest, there's something about the mantel that don't look right. Something with the trim, I can't pin-point it, but it just don't look right.

I know it was a lot of work, but I hope you appreciate the honesty.


----------



## Golden view

*Bath remodel*

What I consider a low end remodel. $1 tile, box store parts, 7 days for me alone. I do not like the placement of the alcove but vents, wires and framing were in the way. If I had to redo it I'd figure something else out.








Before with hole in tub. Laminate looks like tile.








Before








After








After


----------



## jb4211

What did you use for the seat?


----------



## Golden view

jb4211 said:


> What did you use for the seat?


2x4s, cement board, mesh tape, Redgard. 1/4" per foot.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> Rob, being honest, there's something about the mantel that don't look right. Something with the trim, I can't pin-point it, but it just don't look right.
> 
> I know it was a lot of work, but I hope you appreciate the honesty.


It's the flatness of the pictures. I noticed it in the pics but it doesn't have the same feel in person. It's weird.

Also when the tile gets installed things will come together. Tile around the doors and on the heath. Tile also above the mantel. The brick makes it look a bit of a well.


----------



## Jaws

Golden view said:


> What I consider a low end remodel. $1 tile, box store parts, 7 days for me alone. I do not like the placement of the alcove but vents, wires and framing were in the way. If I had to redo it I'd figure something else out.
> 
> View attachment 122205
> 
> Before with hole in tub. Laminate looks like tile.
> 
> View attachment 122206
> 
> Before
> 
> View attachment 122207
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 122208
> 
> After


Sharp.

Just curious, do yall have inspections? Do you just schedule all of them before you start? 

How fast does your glass company turn around for you?


----------



## Golden view

Jaws said:


> Sharp.
> 
> Just curious, do yall have inspections? Do you just schedule all of them before you start?
> 
> How fast does your glass company turn around for you?


I was able to demo and have the plumber out the first day. Called inspection in and they were there by 10am next morning. While I waited I patched the hole in the ceiling in the room below. 

This had a box store class door. For custom glass I usually get paid 90%, they get a temporary curtain, and I come back when the glass is ready. 

Next bath has all 4 inspections x2 and I'm hoping to finish in 3 weeks tops.


----------



## Stephen H

TNTSERVICES said:


> It's the flatness of the pictures. I noticed it in the pics but it doesn't have the same feel in person. It's weird.
> 
> Also when the tile gets installed things will come together. Tile around the doors and on the heath. Tile also above the mantel. The brick makes it look a bit of a well.


 it's also the alignment of the columns/pilasters with the small squares below the mantel. it's probably mostly a visual thing where it looks fine from dead on straight front and center------ but as you move off to the side it looks more mis-aligned.
we had a similar problem with an exterior/colum/pilaster this year because of the intersection with a swept roof. It looked fine from the right( the main approach) and fine from straight on----but as you moved to the left it looked more offset. luckily by the time you got far enough to the left for it to become visually a problem you were pretty much in the doorway approach and it turned out not to be a factor
stephen


----------



## Fingersmasher

Very tiny wine cellar we're doing. 8x8 room. Old heart pine flooring I pulled out of another house a few years ago. 

Fun project, but cleaning the t&gs really tore up my knuckles!

Didn't get the boards as tight as I wanted to, but it's rustic, so it'll do. 

My boss is building all the racks and cabs, so I'll hopefully get a pic when it's complete.


----------



## FramingPro

Did 55 bundles plus a sqaure of flat roofing yesterday for my friends parents ! Nice weather , nice fun install !


----------



## Roofcheck

Got a little off kiltered with that cap in photo 1. Try not to go that again:thumbsup:


----------



## country_huck

FramingPro said:


> Did 55 bundles plus a sqaure of flat roofing yesterday for my friends parents ! Nice weather , nice fun install !
> ]



I think the last time I though roofing was fun, I was still in high school working summers. 

I'm glad you enjoy it, some one needs to do it!

Looks good!


----------



## FramingPro

Roofcheck said:


> Got a little off kiltered with that cap in photo 1. Try not to go that again:thumbsup:


Wasn't me, before capping i had to skip out to help a friend in real need finish shingling :thumbup:
Guys pissed me off yesterday.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Sunday fun day


----------



## Jaws

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 122252
> 
> 
> Sunday fun day


We appreciate the up close selfie....:laughing:

working Sundays suck. Especially I imagine up there in the frozen north.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> We appreciate the up close selfie....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> working Sundays suck. Especially I imagine up there in the frozen north.



We hit 50° today, all week were in the 20s and 30s and will be back down to teens tomorrow night. Just me and 1 guy worked today. Got half the roof framed.


----------



## Roofcheck

Jaws said:


> We appreciate the up close selfie....:laughing:
> 
> working Sundays suck. Especially I imagine up there in the frozen north.


SOmetimes it is better to be using the phone not the laptop.:laughing:


----------



## jb4211

country_huck said:


> I think the last time I though roofing was fun, I was still in high school working summers.
> 
> I'm glad you enjoy it, some one needs to do it!
> 
> Looks good!


The last time that I thought roofing was fun...oh, wait...I never thought roofing was fun. And if I ever do, I officially went insane.


----------



## jb4211

jlsconstruction said:


> View attachment 122252
> 
> 
> Sunday fun day


All your snow melted already?


----------



## Jaws

Roofcheck said:


> SOmetimes it is better to be using the phone not the laptop.:laughing:


:laughing: I never use anything but the phone.


----------



## jlsconstruction

Jaws said:


> We appreciate the up close selfie....:laughing:
> 
> 
> 
> working Sundays suck. Especially I imagine up there in the frozen north.



Apparently it's a roofie










And that's why I don't put anything on facebook


----------



## knucklehead




----------



## Warren

jb4211 said:


> The last time that I thought roofing was fun...oh, wait...I never thought roofing was fun. And if I ever do, I officially went insane.



A few of my roofing quotes:

"There is no good day to be a roofer"

"Roofing is what you do when you failed at something else"


I am sure a roofer will come along and share some insight about framers.


----------



## Roofcheck

Ouch. Does it hurt to be a prick?


----------



## Warren

Roofcheck said:


> Ouch. Does it hurt to be a prick?


About as much as it hurts to be a know it all:thumbup:


----------



## RiverBG

Fire place gets wrapped tomorrow.


----------



## jb4211

Nice job river, real nice


----------



## pegasush

Help a guy out. Show the front !


----------



## jb4211

River, I think it looks great, miters and all. I real like the look. Good job


----------



## Chad McDade

That's a great looking job River


----------



## TNTRenovate

I agree River, looks great and like I said it takes a true craftsman to make miters look that good.


----------



## FramingPro

Not sure if i posted, a set of weird steps we did a while back. 
I have taken a liking to forming stairs, and if you ask me i have become pretty good at it :jester:


----------



## TimelessQuality

FramingPro said:


> Not sure if i posted, a set of weird steps we did a while back.
> 
> I have taken a liking to forming stairs, and if you ask me i have become pretty good at it :jester:



Looks great... Wth kiddie steps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FramingPro

TimelessQuality said:


> Looks great... Wth kiddie steps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some ballerina owners with fabulous tastes :whistling


----------



## tgeb

FramingPro said:


> Not sure if i posted, a set of weird steps we did a while back.
> I have taken a liking to forming stairs, and if you ask me i have become pretty good at it :jester:


You might want to look into these brackets I use Nick. They make assembly and stripping much easier and accurate.



















Did these a couple weeks ago.


Nice work on forming that one....it would have drove me nuts...


----------



## [email protected]

Tylerwalker32 said:


> We are working to wrap up this house
> View attachment 121929
> View attachment 121930
> View attachment 121931
> View attachment 121932
> View attachment 121933


That's a beautiful home. I love when we get to work in a house like that. I go nuts trying to trick it out.


----------



## FramingPro

tgeb said:


> You might want to look into these brackets I use Nick. They make assembly and stripping much easier and accurate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did these a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> Nice work on forming that one....it would have drove me nuts...


I will be honest, i did not do much forming of these stairs, it wasn't at one of my jobs. I have seen those brackets before, I really don't have an issue running the risers and doing plywood kickers.. How do these work exactly?


----------



## krislemon

Fireplace looks great river. I think the mitered corners are fantastic. We do it all the time its not so hard on a wet saw. I personally think the mitered corners look better than the pre made ones on that type of material.


----------



## knucklehead

Pole barn we are working on.


----------



## tgeb

FramingPro said:


> I have seen those brackets before, I really don't have an issue running the risers and doing plywood kickers.. How do these work exactly?


Step Wizard

http://www.daytonsuperior.com/Lists...=3c62f7a2-1783-4ee6-a0c4-2642507b1472&ID=1314

Look through the brochures and watch the video.

The first time I used them we did these steps.


----------



## FramingPro

Did this roof last few days . Shingles today .































trying to train guys to be framers is kinda tough .. Nothing like waiting 5 minutes for 1 plywood cut .. (Breathing exercises) haha


----------



## SAcarpenter

> trying to train guys to be framers is kinda tough .. Nothing like waiting 5 minutes for 1 plywood cut .. (Breathing exercises) haha



I hear you on that one. We just got a new guy that supposedly has five years experience. I'd like to know what he was experiencing during those five years! Not only is he slower than molasses in January, but he has to stop and question everything too. 
On a side note, you should really put a kicker or "L" cleat on that roof. I'd hate to see such a promising young career cut short!


----------



## jlsconstruction

He's tied off


----------



## Leo G

This mantle that I *had* to get in before Thanksgiving is finally in. I was ready, the stone guy was late.


----------



## Roofcheck

Leo G said:


> This mantle that I *had* to get in before Thanksgiving is finally in. I was ready, the stone guy was late.


Your work is perfect. Very well designed and built.


----------



## baerconstructio

40' x 84' x 16' ceiling for my dad. End 22' is 2 story living space.


----------



## Donohue Const

baerconstructio said:


> 40' x 84' x 16' ceiling for my dad. End 22' is 2 story living space.


I love building pole sheds. Looks nice!

How do you like that skid steer? 

I have a 2007 L180, I haven't driven the new style like you have. I have heard you either love it or hate it.


----------



## baerconstructio

Donohue Const said:


> I love building pole sheds. Looks nice!
> 
> How do you like that skid steer?
> 
> I have a 2007 L180, I haven't driven the new style like you have. I have heard you either love it or hate it.


Thanks, I like the skid steer. It's an L218, a little small sometimes. Biggest improvement I saw in this one was the area I could see around and behind me.


----------



## Sunset Designs

heavy_d said:


> Were you able to get two pieces out of each LVL?


Yes we did. Ordered just a hair taller to be sure that it worked that way.


----------



## Sunset Designs

jlsconstruction said:


> Must have been fun humping those around.


Ah gradall with a truss boom and a lot of slings saved our backs.


----------



## Sunset Designs

heavy_d said:


> Personal project I am working on in my downtime.
> 
> Walls will be painted the same grey (Yes here in Canada we spell it Grey eh). Grey is some primer/paint crap Behr from HD. Trim is all in BM Advance, my new favorite paint thanks to you guys. The window/door casing and baseboards I am leaving builder grade for now. In the near future I hope to redo the floor in hardwood or laminate and at the same time upgrade the trim.
> 
> The 1x6's and 1x8's are mostly poplar and some pine. I bought all pine,and they were short so they upgraded me to poplar for no extra cost. Score!
> MDF cheap Alexandria crown.
> 
> Trim is twice primed/sanded, two coats of BM advance. My ceiling was very wavy, had some nice gaps to fill, but after good ole DAP you would never know! My wife appreciates the work I am putting into it, but nothing puts a smile on a woman's face like a brand new light fixture.


That sir, is some nice work!


----------



## jb4211

heavy_d said:


> Personal project I am working on in my downtime.
> 
> Walls will be painted the same grey (Yes here in Canada we spell it Grey eh). Grey is some primer/paint crap Behr from HD. Trim is all in BM Advance, my new favorite paint thanks to you guys. The window/door casing and baseboards I am leaving builder grade for now. In the near future I hope to redo the floor in hardwood or laminate and at the same time upgrade the trim.
> 
> The 1x6's and 1x8's are mostly poplar and some pine. I bought all pine,and they were short so they upgraded me to poplar for no extra cost. Score!
> MDF cheap Alexandria crown.
> 
> Trim is twice primed/sanded, two coats of BM advance. My ceiling was very wavy, had some nice gaps to fill, but after good ole DAP you would never know! My wife appreciates the work I am putting into it, but nothing puts a smile on a woman's face like a brand new light fixture.


Wooo wooo, wait a damn minute. You can't just sneak those two pictures in here. That is some nice work and I respectfully request some additional pictures. Please


----------



## heavy_d

Started out as a popcorn ceiling which I scraped and skimmed. 

The light wasnt perfectly center in the room both ways, so I grew the squares in even increments so that it ended up dead center. Because they grow evenly both directions the eye doesnt notice.


----------



## shanekw1

Finally got this one pretty much wrapped up. Been running 12 - 18 hr days 7 days a week the last 3 - 4 weeks to meet the appraisal deadline today.



















Basement









Through the door on the right









From that room through the door on the right









Future basement kitchen









Main floor:

Small bedroom/office


----------



## shanekw1

Bedroom









Master









Master closet









Master bath, cabinet guy didn't meet deadline on the doors.









Main bath









Kitchen




































Mudroom/entrance


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Started out as a popcorn ceiling which I scraped and skimmed.
> 
> The light wasnt perfectly center in the room both ways, so I grew the squares in even increments so that it ended up dead center. Because they grow evenly both directions the eye doesnt notice.


beautiful work, heavy. May I ask what the ceiling height was before you started? I want to do something like that to my living room, but my living room ceiling is 8'- 6" and it may be to low to look right.


----------



## Calidecks

shanekw1 said:


> Bedroom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master closet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Master bath, cabinet guy didn't meet deadline on the doors.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Main bath
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kitchen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mudroom/entrance


Awesome work Shane, I'm sure it's not your deal but the colors of the cabinets vs. the floor is a little "clashy". Again great job!


----------



## shanekw1

Californiadecks said:


> Awesome work Shane, I'm sure it's not your deal but the colors of the cabinets vs. the floor is a little "clashy". Again great job!


Thanks 

The lighting and my crappy phone camera make the floor look a lot lighter than it actually is.


----------



## Calidecks

Was that a full gut?


----------



## jb4211

heavy_d said:


> Started out as a popcorn ceiling which I scraped and skimmed.
> 
> The light wasnt perfectly center in the room both ways, so I grew the squares in even increments so that it ended up dead center. Because they grow evenly both directions the eye doesnt notice.


It's that semi gloss on the ceiling?
If so, do you prefer that look as opposed to egg or flat?
That ceiling is so flat, looks like plaster.
I really like that look. It really bring interest to the ceiling.
Very nice.

I always hate working on my own home. I'm around construction debris all day. I hate dust and debris at home. I have to do some work in my bathroom which I think I'll have to start after the holidays.

Thanx for posting.
Nice work.


----------



## shanekw1

Californiadecks said:


> Was that a full gut?


Right to the studs. 

I think I posted some pics earlier in this thread.

Other than the framing, not one piece of that house was reused. 

Added the mudroom/entry

Added apron out front

Furred the 2x4 ext. walls upstairs for r-20

Spray foamed the basement, blow in in the attic.

New windows up and down, new wells for the basement windows.

New roof, siding, soffit, fascia

Flipped the interior to add access to the back yard and get 2 baths up

All new plumbing

New service, completely re wired. 2 panels ready for a suite.

Wired and plumbed for a kitchen in the basement

Added a bath in the basement, including sump.

New furnace and all new ducting.

Brought nat. gas from the road, stubbed out or fireplace in living room, grill outside, gas range

All heated tile


----------



## heavy_d

The last little stair job I did. Maple stained Dark Walnut, attempted to match floor. I made the nosings too. Risers are poplar painted BM Chantilly Lace.

The largest angle tread I cut wrong and had to make a new one, delaying the finish by four days.

I cut the angle perfect, then measured the length twice, and cut it. Turns out I measured the length of the next tread up. Too short. 

Lesson learned: measuring twice and cutting once doesnt help if you are measuring the wrong thing. 

I really like working with Maple. Much moreso than oak.


----------



## heavy_d

Before pics. The hardwood guys did a rush job, joints hardly staggered at all so there are joints chasing each other up the floor etc. 

I had to tear these nosings they installed. They hacked out the bottom of the one so it fit on the stringers. Front one had a lip and overhang wouldnt have worked with new risers.


----------



## shanekw1

Went back and looked, it appears I did not post any earlier pics of this project

After gutting, we had a painter come in and spray the entire place with insul-x prime lock to cover the mold smell.

Before-ish

This wall is disappearing, building temp walls. The new kitchen and dining area are on the other side, living room on this side.









We covered the stair hole and bumped the hallway over to the right to gain room in the new master and 2 upstairs baths.









From the new kitchen looking into the new living room area.









Here you can see where the old bathroom was, joists all rotten so we sistered new ones in. Stair hole is where the new hall is









New beam in. Sliding door framed.









Beam in, stairway blocked off, hallway moved over and some bedroom walls going up.









New apron out front, mudroom added.


----------



## shanekw1

Some pics of the basement work

Framing up the basement. This pic and next will be 2 separate rooms.

















Basement ‘kitchen’ area, looking to hall to bathroom, living room area beyond.








From kitchen through bathroom into utility room









Bathroom.









Utility room









Main basement area after spray foam


















Back of the house. New windows and slider. 5 new basement windows and wells.


----------



## shanekw1

heavy_d said:


> The last little stair job I did. Maple stained Dark Walnut, attempted to match floor. I made the nosings too. Risers are poplar painted BM Chantilly Lace.
> 
> The largest angle tread I cut wrong and had to make a new one, delaying the finish by four days.
> 
> I cut the angle perfect, then measured the length twice, and cut it. Turns out I measured the length of the next tread up. Too short.
> 
> Lesson learned: measuring twice and cutting once doesnt help if you are measuring the wrong thing.
> 
> I really like working with Maple. Much moreso than oak.


Sweet looking stairs!


----------



## Sunset Designs

My latest train wreck :laughing:


----------



## Sunset Designs

Demo has been fun.....


----------



## jlsconstruction

A&E Exteriors said:


> 3 tabs are not even an option for my jobs unless is a repair or a section and they need to match the rest of the house...total tear off gets dimensional's....



The labor difference is worth the difference in price


----------



## BamBamm5144

jlsconstruction said:


> The labor difference is worth the difference in price


After rebates we get from the manufacturer, 3-tabs are nearly the same price for me, few dollars cheaper.

Only put them on once the past few years, to match the rest of the house. I'd venture to say anyone who learned how to install after 09, hasn't worked with 3-tabs very much, if at all.


----------



## jlsconstruction

BamBamm5144 said:


> After rebates we get from the manufacturer, 3-tabs are nearly the same price for me, few dollars cheaper.
> 
> Only put them on once the past few years, to match the rest of the house. I'd venture to say anyone who learned how to install after 09, hasn't worked with 3-tabs very much, if at all.



Besides a couple repairs I haven't touched them in 10 years.


----------



## GovtContractor

Alright I gotta ask. I'm getting ready to re-roof my own house and all I see at Lowe's and HD are three tab shingles. 

We had a major storm blow off sections of my shingles. Went to investigate and shingles are curling with almost no asphalt left in a couple areas. Now I have a couple leaks I tried to patch, but I still need to re-roof it. Plan on doing a full tear-off (because I have a full grown son who needs rent money). 

I only have a three day weekend to shingle the house. Should I look for something other than what HD and Lowe's sells, or should I special order something else?

What are these other labor saving shingles you are speaking of?


----------



## jlsconstruction

GovtContractor said:


> Alright I gotta ask. I'm getting ready to re-roof my own house and all I see at Lowe's and HD are three tab shingles.
> 
> We had a major storm blow off sections of my shingles. Went to investigate and shingles are curling with almost no asphalt left in a couple areas. Now I have a couple leaks I tried to patch, but I still need to re-roof it. Plan on doing a full tear-off (because I have a full grown son who needs rent money).
> 
> I only have a three day weekend to shingle the house. Should I look for something other than what HD and Lowe's sells, or should I special order something else?
> 
> What are these other labor saving shingles you are speaking of?



I'd find a roofing supply company with a boom truck. Architectural shingles don't have to be run in perfect rows like 3 tabs do.


----------



## FramingPro

Getting ready to pour the slab .. I met the welder today to install the steel columns


----------



## KennMacMoragh

Building a roof.


----------



## FramingPro

KennMacMoragh said:


> Building a roof.
> 
> View attachment 130602


It looks warm and green where you are .


----------



## KennMacMoragh

FramingPro said:


> It looks warm and green where you are .



Tomorrow is supposed to be our last nice day before we get non stop rain. Going to be a long day tomorrow, take advantage of the weather.


----------



## TNTRenovate

The leaves don't drop in Seattle?


----------



## KennMacMoragh

TNTSERVICES said:


> The leaves don't drop in Seattle?



There's some apple trees in the back yard that drop apples. The deer basically live there and eat them all.


----------



## Morning Wood

Replacing kitchen from the 70's. Built in place. IKEA going back in 😣


----------



## Stephen H

BamBamm5144 said:


> After rebates we get from the manufacturer, 3-tabs are nearly the same price for me, few dollars cheaper.
> 
> Only put them on once the past few years, to match the rest of the house. I'd venture to say anyone who learned how to install after 09, hasn't worked with 3-tabs very much, if at all.


 you are correct sir!
they also don't know anything about layout or how to make a tie in when projecting around a chimney or dormer, don't own a chalk line etc.

but DAMN, boss, I can slap and tack 3 square an hour man!!!!!!!!!!

around here, I would say that would apply to most any of them installing after 1990 or so. a proper valley also eludes them, LOL
stephen


----------



## jlsconstruction

Stephen H said:


> you are correct sir!
> 
> they also don't know anything about layout or how to make a tie in when projecting around a chimney or dormer, don't own a chalk line etc.
> 
> 
> 
> but DAMN, boss, I can slap and tack 3 square an hour man!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> around here, I would say that would apply to most any of them installing after 1990 or so. a proper valley also eludes them, LOL
> 
> stephen



I don't miss weaving valleys at all


----------



## PatChap

jlsconstruction said:


> I don't miss weaving valleys at all


I haven't even cut a shingle in a valley in probably 4-5years. Weaving them was never prevalent here, metal valleys are the norm.


----------



## jlsconstruction

PatChap said:


> I haven't even cut a shingle in a valley in probably 4-5years. Weaving them was never prevalent here, metal valleys are the norm.



We hardly ever put metal in the valley, besides on premium jobs, and it's usually copper. Back in the 3 tab days everything was woven. 


This is how we do valleys now


----------



## PatChap

jlsconstruction said:


> We hardly ever put metal in the valley, besides on premium jobs, and it's usually copper. Back in the 3 tab days everything was woven.
> 
> 
> This is how we do valleys now
> 
> View attachment 131610


Same here, but usually with open metal rather then closed valley, except in some cases like a 4/12 into an 8/12 or something.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Broke away from my wall of shame caliber builders and got to try out my suppliers 6" half round machine and do some appreciated work for a change. 2- 70' 6" half round gutters in dark bronze. Was an enjoyable one


----------



## jlsconstruction

NYgutterguy said:


> Broke away from my wall of shame caliber builders and got to try out my suppliers 6" half round machine and do some appreciated work for a change. 2- 70' 6" half round gutters in dark bronze. Was an enjoyable one
> View attachment 132362
> View attachment 132370
> View attachment 132378
> View attachment 132386



If you want to come upstate in the summer I have a job for you and that machine


----------



## A&E Exteriors

GovtContractor said:


> Alright I gotta ask. I'm getting ready to re-roof my own house and all I see at Lowe's and HD are three tab shingles.
> 
> We had a major storm blow off sections of my shingles. Went to investigate and shingles are curling with almost no asphalt left in a couple areas. Now I have a couple leaks I tried to patch, but I still need to re-roof it. Plan on doing a full tear-off (because I have a full grown son who needs rent money).
> 
> I only have a three day weekend to shingle the house. Should I look for something other than what HD and Lowe's sells, or should I special order something else?
> 
> What are these other labor saving shingles you are speaking of?


Go to a real supply house and get some landmarks


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlsconstruction said:


> If you want to come upstate in the summer I have a job for you and that machine



You have a 6" half round machine you're selling?


----------



## jlsconstruction

NYgutterguy said:


> You have a 6" half round machine you're selling?



No, but I have a house that those gutters would look awesome on


----------



## NYgutterguy

jlsconstruction said:


> No, but I have a house that those gutters would look awesome on


Im always game for a road trip but im sure you and a helper could do a house in a day...Looks nice but isnt exactly rocket science what i do especially for guys in the trades


----------



## NYgutterguy

A few more. Of course they brought the wrong downspout so wasn't able to put them up.


----------



## [email protected]

This is my bathroom. Apparently I can't help myself.


----------



## jlsconstruction

[email protected] said:


> This is my bathroom. Apparently I can't help myself.



I bet it looks nice


----------



## [email protected]

jlsconstruction said:


> I bet it looks nice


Ok, so maybe I forgot the pictures.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

[email protected] said:


> Ok, so maybe I forgot the pictures.


Could you identify which ones are afters :whistling Sorry – just my nature


----------



## [email protected]

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Could you identify which ones are afters :whistling Sorry – just my nature


This is after!


----------



## festerized

:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

festerized said:


> :thumbsup:


Are those straps all you need for the post to Beam connections?

Looks awesome by the way.


----------



## dom-mas

On the coast? Water needs to be able to wash through? We have that requirement for houses near the water at certain elevations but they only need to be open on the 2 sides perpendicular to the waterfront


----------



## Stephen H

PatChap said:


> I haven't even cut a shingle in a valley in probably 4-5years. Weaving them was never prevalent here, metal valleys are the norm.


 Metal valleys are the norm for ME--- not necessarily others here.

I am 52--- never seen a 3 tab valley woven---sounds like hack work to me.

just my opinion.
stephen

also--- the diagram Jls posted--- I see one ACTUAL problem with it--- primarily cosmetic dealing with the very real hump which forms on one side of the valley.

But I also see a potential leak, arising out of the way the soldier course buts together and is exposed.. I say potential leak---- but I think EVENTUAL is a better term under certain weather conditions. I see that valley laid more often around here lately--- I assume because it can be done faster, by lower skilled workers.--- it's not demonstrably better---in fact the opposite, in my opinion.

Stephen


----------



## dom-mas

weird...never seen anything but metal valley


----------



## jlsconstruction

Stephen H said:


> Metal valleys are the norm for ME--- not necessarily others here.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 52--- never seen a 3 tab valley woven---sounds like hack work to me.
> 
> 
> 
> just my opinion.
> 
> stephen
> 
> 
> 
> also--- the diagram Jls posted--- I see one ACTUAL problem with it--- primarily cosmetic dealing with the very real hump which forms on one side of the valley.
> 
> 
> 
> But I also see a potential leak, arising out of the way the soldier course buts together and is exposed.. I say potential leak---- but I think EVENTUAL is a better term under certain weather conditions. I see that valley laid more often around here lately--- I assume because it can be done faster, by lower skilled workers.--- it's not demonstrably better---in fact the opposite, in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Stephen



Not sure how a woven valley is hack work, seeing it take 4 times longer and leaves no exposed seems for water intrusion.


We had problems cutting in valleys so our certainteed rep came out to a repair job and told us to do it that way, it looks better than cutting in, is faster, and it actually uses the tar strips on the shingles to seal the valley closed. Win win win.


----------



## TNTRenovate

22 custom pullouts.


----------



## Spencer

TNTSERVICES said:


> 22 custom pullouts.


What kind of slides did you use?

Did you have trouble mounting to the sides of the cabinet with them normally being thin?

What is the side and bottom material?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> What kind of slides did you use?
> 
> Did you have trouble mounting to the sides of the cabinet with them normally being thin?
> 
> What is the side and bottom material?


100lb undermount ordered from cabinetmakerswarehouse.com. They were their in-house brand.

I furred out on the sides and also drilled a couple holes on the bottom ones. The fur strips were glued and screwed. No real trouble once I figured out what I was going to do.

The bottoms are 3/4 BC and the side are 1/2 BC (pinned, glued then screwed), 3 coats of poly.

EDIT: I was able to screw through to the other side on the sides on some of them.


----------



## Spencer

TNTSERVICES said:


> 100lb undermount ordered from cabinetmakerswarehouse.com. They were their in-house brand.
> 
> I furred out on the sides and also drilled a couple holes on the bottom ones. The fur strips were glued and screwed. No real trouble once I figured out what I was going to do.
> 
> The bottoms are 3/4 BC and the side are 1/2 BC (pinned, glued then screwed), 3 coats of poly.


Around here what we call BC plywood doesn't look anything close to that good. Your pics make it look like maple.

Did you dado in the bottom?

I'm curious because I have done this before and found it to be very time consuming and not something that I could personally make any money at.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Spencer said:


> Around here what we call BC plywood doesn't look anything close to that good. Your pics make it look like maple.
> 
> Did you dado in the bottom?
> 
> I'm curious because I have done this before and found it to be very time consuming and not something that I could personally make any money at.


I did not dado the bottom. I had considered it but decided the under mounts made it unnecessary. And since I pinned, glued and screwed the sides they aren't going anywhere.

I just priced it out to make money. I did 13 and she added 9 more after we started installing them.

Originally I was going to order them and just install, but once I saw what they were going for and then priced it out I knew I could make some money.


----------



## HSULLC

*Basement number...100+*

Basement finished...Alexandria, VA.


----------



## TNTRenovate

HSULLC said:


> Basement finished...Alexandria, VA.


Looks great!

Any reason you didn't split the tile into thirds?


----------



## HSULLC

Thank you...customer preferred the half instead of the third staggered. Customer is always right!


----------



## TNTRenovate

HSULLC said:


> Thank you...customer preferred the half instead of the third staggered. Customer is always right!


There are guys on here that will never half it, I'm not one of them. Looks nice.


----------



## jb4211

HSULLC said:


> Basement finished...Alexandria, VA.


Tile looks great.
I've never been a fan of a shiny ceiling. I know the customer is always right, "their money, their house". Job looks great tho...except for the shiny ceiling.lol


----------



## Spencer

TNTSERVICES said:


> I did not dado the bottom. I had considered it but decided the under mounts made it unnecessary. And since I pinned, glued and screwed the sides they aren't going anywhere.
> 
> I just priced it out to make money. I did 13 and she added 9 more after we started installing them.
> 
> Originally I was going to order them and just install, but once I saw what they were going for and then priced it out I knew I could make some money.


The job I had for my last employer consisted almost entirely of what I would call custom carpentry like that. Small wood working projects, drawers, cabinets, builtins, etc.

I found being on my own that I haven't been able to make much money at it. The two things that seem to throw a wrench in the works are design time and finishing. It seems like for me because of those two things I am not able to get my money out of that type of project.

I know its like anything, you just have to charge accordingly, but I've found that people don't usually want to pay it. And usually the people I work for are pretty decent about price.


----------



## [email protected]

TNTSERVICES said:


> 22 custom pullouts.


I picked up about 75 of sliders like that already made in different sizes for $3 each. Bought everyone they had.


----------



## 1985gt

A large residential low slope we will be starting on in a couple of weeks.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What is the membrane on that going to be?


----------



## 1985gt

A&E Exteriors said:


> What is the membrane on that going to be?


TPO actually they wanted white and "economical" You know couple million for a house and such. No idea why the white either EPDM would have been my choice but thats what the builder wanted. And he pays and pays well he does. :whistling


----------



## abelizer

*Basement bath*

Had just enough "fall" to the main sewer to make this happen. Had a scare when I test fitted the shower base and the drain was off by TWO INCHES...
easy fix but man what a dumb mistake, looking at the wrong marker line, gluing it up without double checking:no: I took my time hanging the door and it's... perfect. best one I've ever done...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My stepsons room in our new house...i hate painting. And this is getting random dark green squares...he was inspired by Minecraft...some video game.

BRIGHT


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My eyes hurt, shoulda wore shades


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A&E Exteriors said:


> My stepsons room in our new house...i hate painting. And this is getting random dark green squares...he was inspired by Minecraft...some video game.
> 
> BRIGHT


My retinas are etched… forever!


----------



## kiteman

My wife just bought that color for our kitchen. Luckily she only did a test strip before she figured it wasn't right.


----------



## Lugnut1968

A couple of rooms from two jobs I ran over the last week and a half (yeah, I wasn't around much lol).

Top one was an insurance job. Homeowner had a leak in the ceiling and it dropped two ceilings. This one in the den and another in the living room. 

Bottom one was a customer who wanted wallpaper removed from their foyer/hall, bedroom, bath and a half bath. We knew the half bath was going to be trouble before I gave them the estimate. Once we got the paper off we found a prior paper removal had gone wrong for someone  .. and they just papered over it with a thick paper so the gouges etc did not show. I think we fixed it up well though :thumbup:


----------



## FramingPro

We are shingling the house too ! I sheeted the garage and the roofer has been going strong . Me and another guy put down a bunch of bundles today .. Prep work is the killer .. Cleaning snow and getting material through 14" of snow






[Plz go to Ellerslie tommorow to finish floor leveller .. I suggest you get 4 bags of that same leveller from kings park (in tile section ) grab a big water bottle or 2 as we'll for mixing . ATTACH]140490[/ATTACH]


----------



## Leo G

And I was in my heated shop today...:whistling


----------



## Warren

Leo G said:


> And I was in my heated shop today...:whistling


Some of us framers know when to stay indoors also. We ganged up on a huge basement remodel today as the temps never got past 10. Yesterday it was warmer, but at our other site, we could not get the truss truck up the driveway due to the snow. Window truck got stuck halfway up also, but I was able to pull him up with the Lull.


----------



## Roofcheck

A&E Exteriors said:


> My stepsons room in our new house...i hate painting. And this is getting random dark green squares...he was inspired by Minecraft...some video game.
> 
> BRIGHT


I don't play video games- but this game has quite the following- a Youtube comentary following making millions. My nephew has a hoodie with the zipper covers the face and has two screen spots where he sees. I want one.


----------



## john5mt

FramingPro said:


> Not specified or standard around these parts. All questions low slope areas were completely covered in ice/water shield though.


 seriously?


----------



## FramingPro

john5mt said:


> seriously?


Yes. 
We aren't hack, we aren't trying to cut corners.
But.. in our neck of the woods, it is very rare to see underlay further then 3' up the eaves, especially on new construction, especially on a 12/12 pitch.
Some will argue the benefits, and that it could be an additional selling point, which is true, but in this particular case both us and the client were not convinced.


----------



## john5mt

But don't all the manufacturers spec underlayments and ice and water? What do you do with warranties? Do your lumber yards or suppliers cover you with those.


----------



## PatChap

john5mt said:


> But don't all the manufacturers spec underlayments and ice and water? What do you do with warranties? Do your lumber yards or suppliers cover you with those.


Because its not required here. our shingles don't say underlayment required on them or in the warranty documents. I have dealt with a handful of warranty claims, mostly involving the manufacturer in pro's pictures and lack of underlayment hasn't been an issue.
The issue was the organic shingles were crap.


----------



## Leo G

Did the mantle about a month ago. Installed the cabinets for them today. Had to deal with the electronics. That was a time sucker. They had it all piled up in the corner, all wired in. Had to label everything and pull it apart. Then install the cabinets, mount the electrical and wiring inside the cabinet and then rewire the electronics and put them in the cabinet. Probably took an hour to deal with it. Not in the plan.

Came out well.


----------



## Calidecks

Nice work as usual Leo, are things picking up for you? You seem to be putting out a lot of projects here lately.


----------



## Leo G

Well compared to the last 4 months not including this last one, yes, things have picked up.

Over the summer I had almost nothing. I worked on my own house. Something I didn't have time to do for about 10 years.

I have a lot of work to price out, I have two jobs left in the tunnel but about 6 potential. During the summer I had zero potential jobs.

It feels good to be busy. Except for my fingertips which are worn through from sanding.


----------



## Leo G

Mid way through the install









Here is the way I cheated. Instead of removing the baseboard, install the cabinet and reinstall the molding I just made the cabinet so I could notch out the cabinet and go over the molding. Then I had pre coped the molding before I primed and painted it and all I needed to do was to touch up the cope a bit for a good joint. It covers the notch out. Just had to make sure the notch was accurate in height so it rested on the installed molding. That way you don't see any gap.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Is the opening in the base because it's cheaper for you to make it that way vs a solid face frame at the bottom?


----------



## Leo G

It's for a few reasons. Money isn't one of them, it'd be less then a dollar.

Wood moves. Grows with the humidity and shrinks when it gets dry. If I put a 8 5/8" wide pc of wood in there it would move about 5/64" from summer to winter. That stress is enough to put a hairline crack in the paint. The small width stock moves less and won't crack the paint at the joint.

The other reason is it gives me access to the underside of the cabinet. I like to do a clean installation. Having fewer screws that you can see the better. I put two screws in the upper visible section. One on the back and one on the side. But with this opening I can use a pocket screw in the plywood side and screw into the baseboard on the back wall. And I can put another screw through the other plywood side into the adjacent molding. This locks the cabinet rock solid. Then it all gets covered with molding, so no one will ever see it again. So you have to get down on your knees and look up into the cabinet to see any screws holding it to the wall.


----------



## Walraven

some stuff I did when i was working as a cabinetmaker


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> It's for a few reasons. Money isn't one of them, it'd be less then a dollar.
> 
> Wood moves. Grows with the humidity and shrinks when it gets dry. If I put a 8 5/8" wide pc of wood in there it would move about 5/64" from summer to winter. That stress is enough to put a hairline crack in the paint. The small width stock moves less and won't crack the paint at the joint.
> 
> The other reason is it gives me access to the underside of the cabinet. I like to do a clean installation. Having fewer screws that you can see the better. I put two screws in the upper visible section. One on the back and one on the side. But with this opening I can use a pocket screw in the plywood side and screw into the baseboard on the back wall. And I can put another screw through the other plywood side into the adjacent molding. This locks the cabinet rock solid. Then it all gets covered with molding, so no one will ever see it again. So you have to get down on your knees and look up into the cabinet to see any screws holding it to the wall.


Thanks Leo. Makes great sense. So with the humidity changes, you're saying roughly 1/64" movement for every 2" of wood? And this would be the piece expanding across the width?


----------



## Leo G

Depends on the wood species. I've seen poplar doors move about 1/16" in width. The stiles I use are 2 3/8" wide and there are 2 of them. So that's 1/32" for each style. Maple moves less, which is why I use it for paint grade doors. Along with it's harder.

If you know the necessary info you can use this, the shrinkalator :laughing:

http://www.woodweb.com/cgi-bin/calculators/calc.pl?calculator=shrinkage


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Thanks Leo. Great info!


----------



## jb4211

I know all about shrinkage with this cold weather.

George Was in The Pool! | Seinfeld | TBS: http://youtu.be/ldUZvxjKMGs


----------



## Philament

Nice install Leo. 
What's the grate material you're using for the panel in the AV cabinet? It looks like a really elegant solution to heat build up in an AV cabinet.


----------



## Leo G

Philament said:


> Nice install Leo.
> What's the grate material you're using for the panel in the AV cabinet? It looks like a really elegant solution to heat build up in an AV cabinet.


Just stamped perforated aluminum. Got it at HD in a 3' x 3' sheet. Spray painted it with rubbed oil bronze by Rustoleum out of a shaker can.


----------



## Calidecks

What do you guys think of my drywall and framing work on these built-ins at my home?


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Not too shabby for a deck guy. Take a close up...  Just kidding. They look nice Mike.


----------



## Calidecks

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Not too shabby for a deck guy. Take a close up...  Just kidding. They look nice Mike.


Out of thanks. I really abuse that Thanks button.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> Out of thanks. I really abuse that Thanks button.



They want Hope to get more points, so be it. Revenue. I'm fine with that. Although laziness in me wants to just click a button. Lol


----------



## jb4211

Californiadecks said:


> What do you guys think of my drywall and framing work on these built-ins at my home?


Looks nice Mike.

I think it's so weird how rounded drywall corners are popular on the west coast, and sharp 90's are popular on the east coast.


----------



## Okiecontractor

Looks good Mike! You may have to expand. Custom decks and built ins.


----------



## Calidecks

jb4211 said:


> Looks nice Mike.
> 
> I think it's so weird how rounded drywall corners are popular on the west coast, and sharp 90's are popular on the east coast.


I believe it's because of the Spanish style popularity here in Cali.


----------



## john5mt

jb4211 said:


> Looks nice Mike.
> 
> I think it's so weird how rounded drywall corners are popular on the west coast, and sharp 90's are popular on the east coast.


The bullnose are out and the sharp 90's are back here.


----------



## jb4211

I think those bullnose corners have been popular on the west coast for ever.

Not that I was there or anything first hand. That's just the opinion I get from tv, etc.


----------



## Calidecks

jb4211 said:


> I think those bullnose corners have been popular on the west coast for ever.
> 
> Not that I was there or anything first hand. That's just the opinion I get from tv, etc.


They are still very popular here. I like them better, especially with arches.


----------



## Randy Bush

Picture of current house just started redoing on the exterior. Older people that are tired of the upkeep of the shakes. All the shakes come off sides and roof. House will be all white with dark blue shutters and a dark blue roof. Will post more pictures with progress. Going to be lots of good fire starting wood here. :laughing:


----------



## dom-mas

john5mt said:


> The bullnose are out and the sharp 90's are back here.


Yeah bullnose went crazy here about 5-10 years ago. probably 90% of the customs I saw had them. It's back to like 20%. For a while no one seemed to be supplying bullnose with the square part at the bottom so base looked ugly on outside corners, glad to see them now


----------



## Calidecks

dom-mas said:


> Yeah bullnose went crazy here about 5-10 years ago. probably 90% of the customs I saw had them. It's back to like 20%. For a while no one seemed to be supplying bullnose with the square part at the bottom so base looked ugly on outside corners, glad to see them now


Actually you can get radiused base for every profile at a good moulding mill. Square base at the bottom of bullnose looks horrible, imo.


----------



## dom-mas

Around here we're so used to square corner bead that there was a slow learning curve and the taste for it was gone before the availability of products could catch up. I'm sure that the ultra custom builders were using radiused base that looked good but I saw some once and it looked clunky. It projected from the other base like the pieces the sell homeowners who can't cut crown moulding.


----------



## Golden view

Anyone ever use chamferred corner bead? I did in one house and I liked it.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's a favorite corner of mine in my house.The housekeepers like to best them up with the vacuum. :laughing:


----------



## Diamond D.

Golden view said:


> Anyone ever use chamferred corner bead? I did in one house and I liked it.


Yes, wooden, but only in old school plaster work.

D.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a favorite corner of mine in my house.The housekeepers like to beat them up with the vacuum. :laughing:


That's what oak sanitary base is for.


----------



## dom-mas

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a favorite corner of mine in my house.The housekeepers like to best them up with the vacuum. :laughing:


That looks a lot nicer than what I've seen. How big are the corner pieces? Are they wood/mdf or vinyl


----------



## Calidecks

dom-mas said:


> That looks a lot nicer than what I've seen. How big are the corner pieces? Are they wood/mdf or vinyl


They are pine. It's a little work to hide the joints. But I'm anal. Yes that means I'm an ass. :laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Current project. We are there to resolve ice damning and condensation issues. Had to drop the ceilings, repair some rot, spray foam, re-drywall, paint....also found termite damage! We had two different sections to do. House was built in 80'. 

Clients have been great. Looks like we are going to do some window changeouts and a new fireplace and mantle now.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Current project. We are there to resolve ice damning and condensation issues. Had to drop the ceilings, repair some rot, spray foam, re-drywall, paint....also found termite damage! We had two different sections to do. House was built in 80'.
> 
> Clients have been great. Looks like we are going to do some window changeouts and a new fireplace and mantle now.


A clear story. Nice job.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> That's what oak sanitary base is for.


What's Oak sanitary base?


----------



## gfourth

Some guardrail/handrail at a local community college. All this work and it's going to be demo'd in 5 years...

20150305_114554 by gfourth, on Flickr

20150305_114545 by gfourth, on Flickr

20150305_114435 by gfourth, on Flickr

20150305_113532 by gfourth, on Flickr


----------



## blacktop

I don't want to see another slope tray for a while!


Tomorrow -sand day
Sunday - Sand day 
Monday - Well....Ya'll know what Monday Is!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> I don't want to see another slope tray for a while!
> 
> 
> Tomorrow -sand day
> Sunday - Sand day
> Monday - Well....Ya'll know what Monday Is!!! :thumbsup:


Very nice! I see your tools all laid out nice and neat. Have we turned a corner?


----------



## festerized

mason should be finished by Monday, inspection on Tuesday, lowering house by Thursday


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> Very nice! I see your tools all laid out nice and neat. Have we turned a corner?


No! I try to keep my jobs clean .

I just don't give a chit about my truck!!!:laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Built-in shelving.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Built-in shelving.


Should of called Ron to move that switch for you. Nice job


----------



## elementbldrs

A few of a new storefront of an event center I'm wrapping up.


----------



## Leo G

TNTSERVICES said:


> Built-in shelving.


On site build or shop build and install?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Should of called Ron to move that switch for you. Nice job


I was going to move it, but it operates an outlet in that is now in the cabinets. She didn't even want it covered.

And, Thanks!


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> I was going to move it, but it operates an outlet in that is now in the cabinets. She didn't even want it covered.
> 
> And, Thanks!


I didn't know you had mad skills like that. Building cabinets that is. :thumbsup:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Leo G said:


> On site build or shop build and install?


On site. And never again. I'm going to order through my cabinet supplier and install.


----------



## blacktop

festerized said:


> mason should be finished by Monday, inspection on Tuesday, lowering house by Thursday


Did you move the home? It's a new home right?


----------



## festerized

blacktop said:


> Did you move the home? It's a new home right?


It’s a flood job, raise block foundation to meet new flood requirements. Working as silent GC with HO. So far so good, we were trying for a 10 day lift and drop but snow cost us a few days. Once house is down then my real work begins, lower garage doors, new decks fix siding etc.


----------



## blacktop

festerized said:


> It’s a flood job, raise block foundation to meet new flood requirements. Working as silent GC with HO. So far so good, we were trying for a 10 day lift and drop but snow cost us a few days. Once house is down then my real work begins, lower garage doors, new decks fix siding etc.


Any cracking in the drywall during the raise?


----------



## festerized

i'll find out on Sunday when HO and i do a walk thru before house is lowered


----------



## A&E Exteriors

festerized said:


> mason should be finished by Monday, inspection on Tuesday, lowering house by Thursday


That looks like a fun job!


----------



## festerized

A&E Exteriors said:


> That looks like a fun job!


Not too bad, House lifter has it down to a science but things can go wrong real quick if you let your guard down
I estimated another similar project two blocks away except this one was a slab house, ended up not getting the job because the “GC” lol said I didn’t need to remove the siding to lap plywood from new floor system to existing building. Im keeping an eye on this project


----------



## dom-mas

festerized said:


> Not too bad, House lifter has it down to a science but things can go wrong real quick if you let your guard down
> I estimated another similar project two blocks away except this one was a slab house, ended up not getting the job because the “GC” lol said I didn’t need to remove the siding to lap plywood from new floor system to existing building. Im keeping an eye on this project


Did they use air bags to lift? I did a foundation where they used airbags and apparently it ttok longer to put the cribbing together than it did to lift the house.......and they lowered it just as quickly


----------



## festerized

Hydraulic jacks, I wasn't there the day they lifted so no pics, these guys are quick


----------



## NYgutterguy

Fester. You should start a thread next time you do one of these if you haven't already. I think there are more people than you realize that are pretty fascinated and curious about this.


----------



## festerized

Lost this project, GC said no need to remove siding to lap plywood from new to old and install CS strapping, so I lost the job. Emailed GC back told him he better take another look at the drawings, who knows maybe he has some magical way to connect new from old, wait till he lowers the house and realizes he needs to install siding over the framing lol not to mention he is going to fail sheathing & framing inspection


----------



## dom-mas

Couldn't they use anchor bolts just like new construction? Sure they'd have to drill a 2nd hole to fill the core and have to cut a slot rather than a hole to install the bolts, but it could be done without too much trouble


----------



## festerized

dom-mas said:


> Couldn't they use anchor bolts just like new construction? Sure they'd have to drill a 2nd hole to fill the core and have to cut a slot rather than a hole to install the bolts, but it could be done without too much trouble


We add a second green pl8 to the house, mark out J bolt locations, install term and sill seal all while in the air. As house comes down they guide house onto bolts. After that its just like a normal house, this one is in a V zone so its getting HTTZ and pl8 washers


----------



## dom-mas

HTTZ= hurricain ties?

Plate washers = Big azz thick washers?

So it's siding and sheathing lap between 1st and 2nd bottom plates that he's missing?


----------



## festerized

dom-mas said:


> HTTZ= hurricain ties?
> 
> Plate washers = Big azz thick washers?
> 
> So it's siding and sheathing lap between 1st and 2nd bottom plates that he's missing?


Sorry DTT2Z,also getting LTA2


----------



## dom-mas

Huh, i don't know anything about that stuff. Hurricaines sound like a pain in the butt


----------



## elementbldrs

Hurricanes in the east, earthquakes on the west, keeps ol' boy Simpson quite the rich outfit. 

Used to make me cry after the lumber load was dropped, a chaser passenger truck full of hardware would show up... Crap.


----------



## heavy_d

Tore into my own deck out of boredom. Gonna remove all the old stain tomorrow and restain the whole thing when the weather is nicer.


----------



## FramingPro

Just wrapping up our weekend only commercial Reno at one of our architects offices . Did the carpet tile on Saturday .. Never done it before .. Looks ok 
Another crew is doing the framing at a fire restoration job. Tony (SUM) is doing the brick work


----------



## Leo G

Just some crown. First time doing the angled ceiling transition.


----------



## Nick R

Looks nice Leo, did you pre- finish the crown?


----------



## Leo G

Crown was bought primed and had one coat of oil applied. Installed, caulked and puttied and final coat of paint put on. It's still wet, so that's why it looks glossy.


----------



## jb4211

I like high gloss trim.

Looks really nice


----------



## Leo G

It's semi gloss after it dries.


----------



## elementbldrs

Would really push Benjamin Moore chantilly lace semi when I'd get a trim plus paint remodel. Was a good combo.


----------



## Leo G

Did a kitchen in NYC in Chantilly Lace white.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

A deck and bathroom we are 99% finished with. Same house which was nice. 

We were there 3 weeks with a few other small jobs some of the guys went to.

So I don't get blasted for the awful floor, I didn't lay that. We did the shower, raised the double vanity, new lights, trimmed the mirrors, paint, etc.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker




----------



## overanalyze

Very Nice Travis!!


----------



## Rhode Island

Entire kitchen remodel. I had to remove a wall and cut into a closet to accommodate the new profile of the fridge wall. Microwave is coming down and a vent hood is going up along with a 36" range. We needed to save and reuse as many cabinets as possible. It still required the purchase of a dozen more cabinets. The counter the dishwasher sits under was a dog leg. I straightened that out. By changing the dog leg and pushing the fridge back there will be an island coming.


----------



## Rhode Island

Apparently I can't do two pics at once. Here is the during and the first is the before.


----------



## Donohue Const

To windy yesterday and today to put tin on. So I haven't been back out there.
Hopefully I will have the platform pics tomorrow or Saturday.


----------



## baerconstructio

Pole builder installing cabinets. Like Donahue said it's windy. Had to cut around an existing power for the well. Customer ok'd it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

I'm still trying to get the pic thing down.


----------



## slowsol

illbuildit.dd said:


> I'm still trying to get the pic thing down.



Which part is yours?


----------



## illbuildit.dd

slowsol said:


> Which part is yours?


The roof and the siding. Then he wants me to do the inside trim as well. Before I met him, he already had a cabinet builder (one which I'd have recommended against) 
next up will be the detatched garage and pool house
so far the metal on the roof is the only thing I've touched. He had some yayhoos around til he met me when I overheard him in the supply store looking for someone who knew building exteriors, etc


----------



## blacktop

I start this one in a few weeks . Damn thing was bigger than it looked from the seat of my truck! :blink:

My shoulders hurt just looking at these pics!! :laughing:


----------



## jb4211

Wow, Rich. I hope you have plenty of help


----------



## blacktop

Finished up this little addition /kitchen/plaster patch. last week.. Trying to juggle these small jobs with a new home at the same time can be a pita!! That's why I have no schedule ...So don't ask me what my Schedule looks like ! I have no Earthly idea! :no:

When someone says they'll be ready for me in two weeks ..Then calls a month later and says ..'' Ok!! Were ready for you now!'' How does one Schedule that? :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

jb4211 said:


> Wow, Rich. I hope you have plenty of help


I'll sub the hanging out that's for sure!:whistling

It'll take me a good 4 weeks to finish out alone ..I wish I could find just one good finisher .. But most of the good ones I know stay busy with there own people . And the 'others' I don't have the patience for!


----------



## overanalyze

At least the frame looks clean from your pics Blacktop. Should help out a bit.


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> I'll sub the hanging out that's for sure!:whistling
> 
> It'll take me a good 4 weeks to finish out alone ..I wish I could find just one good finisher .. But most of the good ones I know stay busy with there own people . And the 'others' I don't have the patience for!


I come from a long line of drinkers, I mean tapers. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> At least the frame looks clean from your pics Blacktop. Should help out a bit.


The G/C is GREAT! Love the guy!

His framing crew [also a G/C] are some of the best framers in that area. 
When I walk in and see stick built 16 oc ....My dick gets hard!!


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> I come from a long line of drinkers, I mean tapers. :laughing:


I Don't care if you drink !! Just show up! :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

blacktop said:


> I Don't care if you drink !! Just show up! :laughing:


I remember once needing a fill in job for a couple months. The drywall contractor that interviewed me asked one question, he said "do you drink"?I said "uh, yes". He said, "great you're hired". I was young and got drunk everyday with the rest of the crew while working. Got to love the 80's.


----------



## blacktop

I don't remember much of the 80's ...I was stoned! But I showed up!!!


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Making my neck hurt!


----------



## illbuildit.dd

blacktop said:


> The G/C is GREAT! Love the guy!
> 
> His framing crew [also a G/C] are some of the best framers in that area.
> When I walk in and see stick built 16 oc ....My dick gets hard!!


Years ago a builder pointed out the 0 to 2 inch gap in the corner on the ceiling and said "man you need to have a talk with your hangers!" 
I said "dude, that gap is because your framers suck. They don't make sheetrock crooked"
He was a daddy's boy. His dad, on the other hand was a great builder.


----------



## Leo G

Uhhhhh, crooked framing or not, there shouldn't be gaps.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

It's nothing fancy or super cool, but I just got to do these stairs and had a lot of fun (most of the time) doing them.


----------



## Donohue Const

Of course all the purlins needed to be fixed.

As you can see, not to many neighbors to get in the way!


----------



## Donohue Const

For who was interested in seeing the pics of my platform, I going to start a "show off your platform" thread.
You can see them there

I would like to see what everyone else has!
Never know when u might need to steal an idea!


----------



## Dan_Watson

Leo G said:


> What's the story on the 270 holes in the drywall?


Missing cat? Looking for it in the walls?


----------



## jb4211

Donohue Const said:


> Of course all the purlins needed to be fixed.
> 
> As you can see, not to many neighbors to get in the way!


I hate to ask, but I just have to. In such a rural area, 
1) do you work alone?
2) how long does emergency assistance take to get to you if the need should arise?


----------



## Donohue Const

I have a couple guys who work for me
I'm about 20 mins from a ok size town
I usually just drive myself in if I need to get there fast!


----------



## Jaws




----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> View attachment 165505


Nice little saw isn't it?


----------



## Jaws

I cant get the other pics to load. We are expanding the first floor, moving the kitchen, moving bathrooms, gutting to studs, new wire, new plumbing, new hvac, upgrade septic, add second story.

Garage, gut and remodel to guest house.

Boat dock, remodel, add second story. Temp job. Demo in 5 years and build a 2 story steel dock with a roof and Coolervater. 

Started yesterday, on my birthday. 

If i can get pics to load ill add as we go along.


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> Nice little saw isn't it?


Yes it is. :thumbsup:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Jaws said:


> I cant get the other pics to load. We are expanding the first floor, moving the kitchen, moving bathrooms, gutting to studs, new wire, new plumbing, new hvac, upgrade septic, add second story.
> 
> Garage, gut and remodel to guest house.
> 
> Boat dock, remodel, add second story. Temp job. Demo in 5 years and build a 2 story steel dock with a roof and Coolervater.
> 
> Started yesterday, on my birthday.
> 
> If i can get pics to load ill add as we go along.


Looks like a nice gig:thumbsup:

So the little house on the right is getting the pop-up? Gonna have to lose that beautiful tree?


----------



## mnld

Californiadecks said:


> Nice little saw isn't it?


Both of them....


----------



## dom-mas

Happy b-day.

Is that a lake in the back, pond or river? Any fishing?

What's a coolervator?


----------



## KennMacMoragh

I bet my work station is better than any of you guys.


----------



## Youngin'

I was going to say that looks like Vancouver Island but I see you're in Seattle. Man I miss the ocean.


----------



## jb4211

KennMacMoragh said:


> I bet my work station is better than any of you guys.
> 
> View attachment 165617


It's that a huge totem pole in the background?

Beautiful, btw


----------



## KennMacMoragh

jb4211 said:


> It's that a huge totem pole in the background?
> 
> Beautiful, btw



Apparently so.




Youngin' said:


> I was going to say that looks like Vancouver Island but I see you're in Seattle. Man I miss the ocean.



This is lake Sammamish, but yeah everything looks basically the same when you go up through Canada.


----------



## kiteman

I remember framing on that lake in the late 70's for Fred Burnstead.


----------



## Jaws

TimelessQuality said:


> Looks like a nice gig:thumbsup:
> 
> So the little house on the right is getting the pop-up? Gonna have to lose that beautiful tree?


No thats the garage. It gets remodeled for a guest house ( pending POA approval). The house behind it gets the pop out and pop up. Total gut. 

Tree will be trimmed a bit but definitely staying


----------



## Jaws

dom-mas said:


> Happy b-day.
> 
> Is that a lake in the back, pond or river? Any fishing?
> 
> What's a coolervator?


Lake LBJ. Constant level lake, Colorado River. 

Great fishing. 

A coolervater is an elevator for coolers. The second story will be a sun deck. When we build the steel dock in 5 years it will be 2 storys as well, second story will be half under roof half not.


----------



## FramingPro

Heres a little sneak peak of a job to come soon. I will spare the details for its own thread. But anyway our guys are installing the wooden lagging ..14' deep excavation!!

Little addition my crew did last weekend on our fire restoration job, nothing fancy, just had to get it done for the guys


----------



## FramingPro

Dammit


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

dom-mas said:


> WOW, more mud than board showing


A little more mud and that would be a level 5 finish :laughing:


----------



## mnld

jesse1216 said:


> Never seen this till now. Is it hard to do. I just watched a video over it. Seems pretty quick process.


Some pics...
First coat








Second coat








Sealer on


----------



## mnld

Few more, sorry bout the lousy pics from my phone.


----------



## AGullion

Master bath remodel


----------



## TNTRenovate

mnld said:


> Few more, sorry bout the lousy pics from my phone.


Clean the lens on your camera. The halo effect indicates a smudged lens.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Clean the lens on your camera. The halo effect indicates a smudged lens.


He probably had chicken that day. Hey, it happens.


----------



## walkinplate

Just wrapped up a portable 100 horse compressor system for a packing facility in the area.


----------



## Donohue Const

Insulating and liner steel in a shed

40'x64' 14' side walls


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Wife's custom pantry in progress...

Before


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

In progress


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

...


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

....

Got a bunch more shelving to do above and at least one more below. Just painted 1x2pine and birch plywood. I love tools though and told her I needed a dewalt track saw to break down the sheet goods so I did get something out of it. Try to update when finished, fun to play carpenter but I would starve if I had to do it for a living.


----------



## blacktop

TNTSERVICES said:


> Clean the lens on your camera. The halo effect indicates a smudged lens.


Drywallers ain't got time to clean a camera !!!! What Earth are you from??


----------



## RiverBG

A fence I wrapped up last week.


----------



## AGullion

Glass block and PVC window built onsite in 35 minutes:


----------



## walkinplate

Calibrating a golf simulator for a man cave. 

You know I'm gonna have to fully test this thing out to make sure she works properly.


----------



## jesse1216

Job done!


----------



## TNTRenovate

jesse1216 said:


> Job done!


That's gonna suck trying to hit that pipe.


----------



## bizz6405

Superintendent on an addition and reno to a NYC public school in Queens NY. Highest paid babysitting job there is......


----------



## Spyrus

Exterior of a vineyard that is trying to look like a shop out of France. It's a shame they are smothering it in paint


----------



## jb4211

Dude, you don't have a saw table or even saw horses?

Looks good.


----------



## Inner10

walkinplate said:


> Calibrating a golf simulator for a man cave.
> 
> You know I'm gonna have to fully test this thing out to make sure she works properly.


What program is that?

This uses P3:


----------



## Spyrus

jb4211 said:


> Dude, you don't have a saw table or even saw horses?
> 
> Looks good.


I didn't drag everything out that day as I was just doing little stuff and finishing touches


----------



## Spencer

My office. #livinthedream


----------



## jb4211

I love that office


----------



## Philament

Fun little range hood thingy.

Customer just wanted the hanging cabinets removed, but the range hood was in one of them.








Trying to figure out how to hide the s-bend duct work








A little stainless steel plate to hide the cut outs


----------



## Donohue Const

Finally finished insulating and lining this shed!

Homeowner just has to finish blowing in the ceiling


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That's a homeowner shed


----------



## Donohue Const

Well, its a hog farmers shed


----------



## KJGarage

Here is a Garage door I took down and recycled. Installed a new one


----------



## KJGarage

double post!


----------



## mnld

Base coated the front of my house yesterday. Gonna miss the lathe look!


----------



## festerized

Deck from hell


----------



## dom-mas

mnld said:


> Base coated the front of my house yesterday. Gonna miss the lathe look!


Mortarless brick or are you going to point it later


----------



## mnld

dom-mas said:


> Mortarless brick or are you going to point it later


Tumbled pavers, glued. Never seen it done, didn't know if it was a bad idea, but really liked the look. One thing I am not is a brick layer. :banghead::banghead:


----------



## Diamond D.

It's under roof, even the piers for the most part, that's a big overhang, it should be OK. 
I guess it really depends on how deep the snow gets or drifts on and around the porch, and maybe, hard driven rain or ice storms, during the cold months.

D.


----------



## jb4211

mnld said:


> Base coated the front of my house yesterday. Gonna miss the lathe look!


Mike, are those Christmas lights I see?


----------



## mnld

jb4211 said:


> Mike, are those Christmas lights I see?


No, those are mood lights.....














Busted!! Funny thing is I walk under those every day and after I took that picture I looked at it and thought hmmm I better take those down.


----------



## blacktop

Gaboy said:


> It acclimated for over a month inside the house...


I wish they would let us do that with sheetrock !!! :whistling


----------



## Diamond D.

J L said:


> And shrinks A LOT if the moisture content is slightly too high when installed.


What's A LOT? What is the appropriate moisture content?

Not that it matters all that much on a board and batten job I have coming up, using cypress, depending of course what A LOT is.

I'm sure it will be fine, I'm getting it from a 100yr.+ old, mom and pop lumber yard, that always has quality material.

Thanks, 
D.


----------



## J L

Diamond D. said:


> What's A LOT? What is the appropriate moisture content?
> 
> Not that it matters all that much on a board and batten job I have coming up, using cypress, depending of course what A LOT is.
> 
> I'm sure it will be fine, I'm getting it from a 100yr.+ old, mom and pop lumber yard, that always has quality material.
> 
> Thanks,
> D.


10' board shrunk in 1/8" each end so 1/4" total shrinkage. I was installing a pecky cypress job that someone else had ordered. Order was waaayyy off so we got another order in that was immediately milled, sanded, sprayed, and installed. Joints looked great, at first. :laughing::whistling The first batch of stuff had been on site acclimating for a month so no problems there.

I've seen MC in trim, drywall, flooring, etc. in houses from 8-12%. Depending on your area and weather it could be higher or lower. If you're to be installing your cypress and it has a 20% MC or greater, expect shrinkage issues.


----------



## festerized

Finished!


----------



## JAH

Deck rebuild :thumbsup:


----------



## baerconstructio

Get to start on this big job on Monday. 58' by 452' chicken barn with 16' ceiling. Along with 50' by 200' manure storage with 20' ceiling.


----------



## AGullion

Nice work


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

baerconstructio said:


> Get to start on this big job on Monday. 58' by 452' chicken barn with 16' ceiling. Along with 50' by 200' manure storage with 20' ceiling.


They pile it high in MN :laughing:


----------



## baerconstructio

DaVinciRemodel said:


> They pile it high in MN :laughing:


Yeah, this is a dry manure system. Manure is dried inside barn with chickens and removed by a conveyor system that runs along the bottom chord of the truss distributing it along the length of the building. 20' tall by 180' long pile of manure every spring and fall.


----------



## festerized

waiting on roofer and fiberglass to set windows and this one is done


----------



## Gordon Forsyth

Last stone job my company did. Stone is Virginia Ledgestone


----------



## FramingPro

Did this ceiling last week. Very complicated . Very... UnOrthodox to say the least .


----------



## Ironwood07

What's going on there ? Looks like an insulators nightmare


----------



## Philament

I'm having trouble understanding all that's going on there, but damn if don't look like some pretty framing! Hats off to you.


----------



## FramingPro

Im still trying to figure it out, the owner was ecstatic about it.. if he is happy ..then so am i.:whistling


----------



## AGullion

Tile shower I'm currently setting .


----------



## FrankSmith

We recently finished siding these townhouses. 8 units total. Multi tone aluminum siding. We also installed the shutters and installed new windows in 6 of the units. 










































View attachment 191570


----------



## AGullion

Good looking work.


----------



## blacktop

Ironwood07 said:


> Looks like an insulators nightmare


That's the easy part!:whistling


----------



## Jimbo2015

FrankSmith said:


> We recently finished siding these townhouses. 8 units total. Multi tone aluminum siding.


Don't see it being used that much round here, looks like the cost of materials is about $2 a sq, is that about right?


----------



## FrankSmith

Jimbo2015 said:


> Don't see it being used that much round here, looks like the cost of materials is about $2 a sq, is that about right?


Yes. I think it was around $180 a square plus trim. That was a slightly discounted price because it was 170 square jog. This was a hail job so, it got replaced to match what it was. It is a good product. I have sold one more multi tone aluminum job since doing this job.


----------



## AGullion

First I ve seen , hasn't been around north Alabama in a long time ....I noticed you don't have a ding or wrinkle in it.....that's very professional looking work.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Here's some cornice stuff I've been working on. It's a nice change from the usual crown / cove detail. White oak.


----------



## kwunch

An oak coffered ceiling we did last week. The room is smallish and full of big windows, hard to get a good shot with a phone so I just took this one.

First time doing a coffered ceiling, first time doing stain grade trim work and probably my fourth time doing crown molding. Second time doing anything more than "just stand there and hold this for me." Nowhere near as tight as Spencer's coffered ceiling, but I'm really happy with it, and looking forward to doing more.

Have been back on demo duty for the first part of this week, back to real life I guess.


----------



## dom-mas

Looks great!


----------



## JesseCocozza

Here's another coffered ceiling we did 3 months ago. This one is out of Alder. I really liked the detail where the bottom of the beams intersected.


----------



## jb4211

What's the plan for the rest of the painted trim? Is that being changed out to match ceiling?


----------



## Calidecks

JesseCocozza said:


> View attachment 192561
> View attachment 192569
> View attachment 192577
> View attachment 192585
> View attachment 192593
> 
> 
> Here's another coffered ceiling we did 3 months ago. This one is out of Alder. I really liked the detail where the bottom of the beams intersected.


I'm just as impressed by your work platform.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Californiadecks said:


> I'm just as impressed by your work platform.



That was 14' off the great room floor. Had those 24' planks 5' oc and ran some 2x4's 16" oc and then sheathed it. Had a full on dance floor up there.


----------



## kwunch

jb4211 said:


> What's the plan for the rest of the painted trim? Is that being changed out to match ceiling?


Couple is slowly stripping all of the original trim in the house. They're leaving the bookshelves white, so he can show off his rock collection. They've done the kitchen, stairwell and hallway so far. The painter was stripping the windows in the dining room while we were in their living room, and moved in to strip windows in living room before finishing the ceiling. Going to be a nice looking house.

Old hippy couple, they're fun to work with. Always offering a cup of coffee and their garden is really nice to take break in. Also the wife works with, what seems like, a never ending amount of attractive 25ish year old women that swing by for something work related for 15-20 minutes at a time.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Started this kitchen this week


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here a deck we refinished and replaced the railings. First time using Azek.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here a deck we refinished and replaced the railings. First time using Azek.


What product over what type of wood? My plumber wants to do his own deck around the pool and was asking me about options.


----------



## jb4211

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here a deck we refinished and replaced the railings. First time using Azek.


Rob it really looks nice. I like Azek. Easy to work with too.

In the middle picture, where the decking changes pattern, do you think running one straight board between the two different patterns to serve as a pattern break would've worked better than running them into each other?


----------



## blacktop

TNTSERVICES said:


> Started this kitchen this week


That's a drywall finishers nightmare..I spent the whole month of May working on stuff just like that.


----------



## Spencer

JesseCocozza said:


> View attachment 192561
> View attachment 192569
> View attachment 192577
> View attachment 192585
> View attachment 192593
> 
> 
> Here's another coffered ceiling we did 3 months ago. This one is out of Alder. I really liked the detail where the bottom of the beams intersected.



Very cool!

How did you do that detail on the bottom beam intersections?

Were you able to cut that crown nested? Looks big.


----------



## TNTRenovate

jb4211 said:


> Rob it really looks nice. I like Azek. Easy to work with too.
> 
> In the middle picture, where the decking changes pattern, do you think running one straight board between the two different patterns to serve as a pattern break would've worked better than running them into each other?


I just refinished the existing deck. There is a lot I would have done different.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Spencer said:


> Very cool!
> 
> How did you do that detail on the bottom beam intersections?
> 
> Were you able to cut that crown nested? Looks big.



Thanks!

For the intersection we made the two 45* cuts making sure that the point was right at the center. Then we put a small chamfer on the 45's to accent it and to make sure that if there was any variance in the thickness of the boards that it would not be super obvious. Then I used a biscuit joiner on the two 45* sides to join the intersections.









The cove was 8" and fairly thick, so I had to cut it flat. I rarely cope out of personal preference towards mitered cuts and good glue surface. So, a few years ago, I picked up the Bosch digital angle finder that handles spring angles and miter / bevel for cutting crown flat. It works really well.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here a deck we refinished and replaced the railings. First time using Azek.


Rob what did you use for fasteners? Nice job by the way.


----------



## Calidecks

Love these little thousand dollar one dayers.


----------



## baerconstructio

Started Monday squaring it up. Set first 8 poles on Monday. Finished setting last of 232 poles for the main chicken barn today. Start setting poles Tuesday for the manure storage building. 114 man hours.


----------



## jb4211

baerconstructio said:


> Started Monday squaring it up. Set first 8 poles on Monday. Finished setting last of 232 poles for the main chicken barn today. Start setting poles Tuesday for the manure storage building. 114 man hours.


What are you super-human? Knock it off, you're making us look bad.lol


----------



## baerconstructio

jb4211 said:


> What are you super-human? Knock it off, you're making us look bad.lol


I do have to admit equipment makes my job easy. I have a pole setter from EZSPOTUR.COM attached to my telehandler and I've got a hydraulic tamper similar to what lineman use for setting their poles. When we get going good we can a pole every 6 minutes.


----------



## Randy Bush

Some pictures of a house I just finished up . New steel siding, all lower windows completely replaced , A no exposed fastener 12" standing seam roof. Other then some help with the roof did it alone, plus a new steel roof on their hay shed. Took a good while to do , but made good money on the job.


----------



## Randy Bush

A couple more.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Rob what did you use for fasteners? Nice job by the way.


We didn't replace any decking, just rails.


----------



## SamM

Rebuilt a deck for my sister this week.

It was due. Trying to support the roof while replacing the deck underneath was fun.


----------



## jb4211

I like those kind of "feel good" jobs.


----------



## jaydee

just finished up..

3 tiered deck..


----------



## Resta

Built by John Vose this mini-mansion is over 120 years old. During gutters change, part of the ceiling felt down. Other company did new plaster ceiling, save old cove. We doing ornaments according to some photos..


----------



## Resta

Och my neck....


----------



## SamM

A siding job I did last year. Just stopped by the other day to grab some pics and a check for a couple extras (which he stiffed me a hundred bucks.) Some of the soffit and fascia were already done when I started...you can probably guess which sections weren't mine.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Little 6x12 bike shed addition..

Yard slowed me down, wanted the floor system framed today but they sent me joists not ground contact rated...forgot my bucket of screws, and sent me 8 foot studs instead of 10's

Not that the studs or screws stopped the joists still pissed me off, and the lumber salesman didn't answer/return my call...so i went over his head and called the VP of the company at 6:30 to *****.


----------



## AGullion

How's that white oak to nail?


----------



## JesseCocozza

AGullion said:


> How's that white oak to nail?



Strikes and gutters. Nails won't pull out if you have a misfire. They just break.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Got started on one of the vaulted sections today. Here's one of the faux hip rafters we fitted. Hopefully we'll have the other 3 licked tomorrow.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This is a lot of damn work for a shed...lol!


----------



## blacktop

I like that baker buddy Jesse . Mine Is mostly meant for knives . 

It Will also work with my other scaffolds .


----------



## JesseCocozza

blacktop said:


> I like that baker buddy Jesse . Mine Is mostly meant for knives .
> 
> 
> 
> It Will also work with my other scaffolds .



Great minds think alike! We just whipped that up out of some scrap poplar. I might make a proper one with dovetails one of these weekends.


----------



## JesseCocozza

Wrapped up the study ceiling today. It was a lot of fun to work on.


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Deck I finished about an hour ago.
> 
> Let's see who asks me the magic question about something on the deck...


What finish did you use?


----------



## Calidecks

Is c that the magic question?


----------



## Calidecks

EthanB said:


> No handrail required under 30" in most places.


Per IRC


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> No handrail but a step is required.


Where's is that in the IRC? I don't think there is a law that a deck has to allow access to the backyard. Steps are only required if there's a drop in front of a doorway.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Where's is that in the IRC? I don't think there is a law that a deck has to allow access to the backyard. Steps are only required if there's a drop in front of a doorway.


Local code. Naperville is a biatch with stupid codes.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

There are steps on the side.


----------



## TNTRenovate

WarnerConstInc. said:


> There are steps on the side.


That pic didn't load on my phone. It would pass.


----------



## Moorcroft

No handrail or step required under 30 in VA


----------



## heavy_d

Well what I was thinking someone would catch, is that one stair railing post is a few inches out further than the other. Inspector didnt like how far back set it was, claimed someone could step off the deck from that step. Technically he is right, so I had to rebuild the one rail section.


----------



## festerized

heavy_d said:


> Well what I was thinking someone would catch, is that one stair railing post is a few inches out further than the other. Inspector didnt like how far back set it was, claimed someone could step off the deck from that step. Technically he is right, so I had to rebuild the one rail section.



I saw it, don't like calling out mistakes


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Well what I was thinking someone would catch, is that one stair railing post is a few inches out further than the other. Inspector didnt like how far back set it was, claimed someone could step off the deck from that step. Technically he is right, so I had to rebuild the one rail section.


Why did you not make them the same to start with?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

heavy_d said:


> Let's see who asks me the magic question about something on the deck...


I think I would have gotten nailed on several items on this deck/stairs.

•	Looks like the nosing on the stairs protrudes 1-1/2”. 
•	There is no gripable handrail.
•	Handrail does not return or terminate into a newel post.
•	Handrail should continue to a point directly above the lowest riser. While the one you moved out appears to do so, the short one looks short of that mark.
•	What size sphere would pass at the triangle made by the riser, tread & bottom of rail?
•	Looks like the top riser is more than 3/8” taller than the rest (not that I can measure it in the picture.)

Most of our inspectors would have busted me for all or some of the above. A few jurisdictions would have been fine with it as is.


----------



## dom-mas

Really, a handrail can't sit on top of a newel post it has to terminate into one?

Deck codes have recently??? passed from the provincial bldg code here to a purely municipal code. Municipalities post what is required, and many don;t even require inspections. Some municipalities though kept the provincial code and just refer your to it...it can be tough from what I understand especially if you work in a few different towns


----------



## Calidecks

dom-mas said:


> Really, a handrail can't sit on top of a newel post it has to terminate into one?
> 
> Deck codes have recently??? passed from the provincial bldg code here to a purely municipal code. Municipalities post what is required, and many don;t even require inspections. Some municipalities though kept the provincial code and just refer your to it...it can be tough from what I understand especially if you work in a few different towns


Actually you have to have a graspable rail that extends past the step nosing and it has to make a uturn or return back into a newel.

The graspable rail can not stick out without terminating into a wall or post, because it can catch on clothing and cause someone to fall.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> Actually you have to have a graspable rail that extends past the step nosing and it has to make a uturn or return back into a newel.
> 
> The graspable rail can not stick out without terminating into a wall or post, because it can catch on clothing and cause someone to fall.


Always used 2x6 and never failed. Must not be a code here. I have installed handrails at the customers request, but never per enforcement.


----------



## dom-mas

Californiadecks said:


> Actually you have to have a graspable rail that extends past the step nosing and it has to make a uturn or return back into a newel.
> 
> The graspable rail can not stick out without terminating into a wall or post, because it can catch on clothing and cause someone to fall.


Hmm, makes sense I guess. I knew that about the handrail needing to be graspable but not about it having to return into the newel. Neither one is enforced here at all, or in the city from what I've seen


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Always used 2x6 and never failed. Must not be a code here. I have installed handrails at the customers request, but never per enforcement.


Our inspectors always miss that. I'm ok with it too.


----------



## heavy_d

Californiadecks said:


> Why did you not make them the same to start with?


I did make them the same. But he made me change the one at the exterior of the deck.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Porch remodel


----------



## Donohue Const

Got the steel off, now we need to try to push it back straight after a big storm


----------



## jaydee

jb4211 said:


> How long in between?


My job three weeks......
a little slow for us. running short handed, just two of us.


----------



## jb4211

jaydee said:


> My job three weeks......
> a little slow for us. running short handed, just two of us.


Looks nice.
I was just curious about time. I know it's a lot of work regardless of how long it took. Hopefully the weather cooperated.


----------



## jaydee

weather was great.

funny , that's a waterfront home. Now without a deck or porch.

Job security , I hope, they will want a deck for next year.


----------



## Donohue Const

Got the frame up!
Waiting on the concrete guy so we can hang tin.


----------



## Donohue Const

Started this one yesterday 

Anouther for the fairgrounds 

Doing two of these, one at each entrance 

They wanted new ticket booths for the 150th fair this year.


----------



## jb4211

Donohue Const said:


> Started this one yesterday
> 
> Anouther for the fairgrounds
> 
> Doing two of these, one at each entrance
> 
> They wanted new ticket booths for the 150th fair this year.


Now that looks like fun.
You need one of those pop-up canopy's for some shade.

I recently bought a 12'x12' canopy to finish a job in the rain. Nice.


----------



## Philament

Another little awning. First time doing a flat lock hand hammered copper roof...probably the last time too. 




























There's ice and water under there, I just wanted something to decouple the copper from the ice and water to let it move, so I used a swatch of house wrap.


----------



## baerconstructio

Pretty much wrapping up the interior of this barn. 58' wide by 452' long. 16' sidewalls.


----------



## MJconstruction

Man that place is huge what's it going to be used for


----------



## Framer87

MJconstruction said:


> Man that place is huge what's it going to be used for


That looks like a chicken barn. Did one once, it was 40'x456' with 10' walls. Got cladded with 12" pvc panel. Seemed endless.


----------



## baerconstructio

Yes, chicken barn. This barn will house 200,000 pullets from 1 day old up to 16 weeks old. From there they go just down the road to a layer barn which is my next project. A 57' × 500' with 19'6" walls.


----------



## OW! My thumb

Finished this up a few weeks ago.


----------



## heavy_d

A deck I finished yesterday:


----------



## Donohue Const

Both are framed up 

Trusses up on both, one is sheetfed and the other will be tomorrow 

For little building, there sure a lot to them!


----------



## Framer87

Donohue Const said:


> Both are framed up
> 
> Trusses up on both, one is sheetfed and the other will be tomorrow
> 
> For little building, there sure a lot to them!


Might be the pic, but does that power line run over that building?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

almost closed in my tear off tool....


----------



## Donohue Const

Framer87 said:


> Might be the pic, but does that power line run over that building?


Yep, it sure does


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I still got what it takes to shingle 15 wide open square in 5 hours


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I still got what it takes to shingle 15 wide open square in 5 hours


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I guess to be fair my girlfriend put on about 5 bundles before she had to go do mom stuff


----------



## Resta

Water damage repair..


----------



## Resta

Another room


----------



## Resta

Octagonal bedroom. Each wall is different long, need to match corners.


----------



## Resta

And one more row to go on Monday..


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally done with this cut up PITA, every piece of corner flashing needed attention, HO had buckets or tar around the chimney, had to rebuild the chimney, and the dude was on the roof wit 5,000 questions....."Andy...what you doing over there? (30Sq away)". 

Oh well, its done, looks great, and on to the next one.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Oh, the chimney was stone on wire mesh and had been leaking sense day one, then the HO also tried to get me to undercut my contractor on aluminum facia.


----------



## jb4211

A&E Exteriors said:


> Oh, the chimney was stone on wire mesh and had been leaking sense day one, then the HO also tried to get me to undercut my contractor on aluminum facia.


I was going to ask about that because the rake fascia adjacent to the chimney didn't look capped. I'm only viewing on my tiny phone tho.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

HO is painting it again, as i declined to bite the hand.


----------



## jb4211

A&E Exteriors said:


> HO is painting it again, as i declined to bite the hand.


That's dumb


----------



## A&E Exteriors

500' of facia he though 2k was way to high!


----------



## Leo G

Just for materials or install too?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Prebent 8" facia and labor to install


----------



## A&E Exteriors

He said Rick wanted 2,000... too much money he said, maybe you can do?

I said sure thing , call Rick and he will send me back out. Lol


----------



## jb4211

I guess he likes painting. I guarantee there will be paint dripped on those new shingles too.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Im sure there will be. Blows my mind, he was bitching about painting every 2 years so i told him go aluminum and never paint again. Some people.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What do i get for turning down the facia?

An argument over the labor price on the chimney. My $1350 is "excessive"

Smh

Started with this


----------



## Donohue Const

Finally making some progress on the ticket booths. 

Fair is on the 17th!

We gotta hurry to get them both done


----------



## Resta

Done with tis project and heading to another one.


----------



## Leo G

*Cherry cabinets and a window seat
*


----------



## zachorange

*New Kitchen Project with Containment*










We just built a new kitchen for a client who also wanted to live in the house during all the construction. In order to prevent building materials and any harmful airborne materials to enter the rest of the home we had to put together a containment separating the kitchen. We built the entire containment by hand. We are super happy with the results and we were able to build the kitchen without interfering with the rest of their living space. 

http://www.orange-restoration.com

http://www.yelp.com/biz/orange-restoration-san-diego-2


----------



## tgeb

FramingPro said:


> We poured the walkout stairs too !
> View attachment 217833
> View attachment 217841
> View attachment 217849


Are you an inch or so low in the form? What is the purpose of that?

Going up another level?


----------



## Donohue Const

Started a small open front cattle shed
24'x64' 10' high


----------



## FramingPro

tgeb said:


> Are you an inch or so low in the form? What is the purpose of that?
> 
> Going up another level?


That is a detail we incorporate to create a thermal break on the sill plate, that is an 1 1/2" recess for the sill plate. :thumbsup:
I set plates and framed bearing walls for that house today, makes shimming a bit of biotch:laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

shanewreckd said:


> I've been doing a lot of different projects lately. Most recently though I've been on a job up at the local airport putting in the concrete piles for approach light bases. It's a ridiculous amount of over engineering for something that weighs less than I do...
> View attachment 218738
> 
> 
> This particular pile is a 32" sonotubes, roughly 5 meters deep. It was augered off center by the driller, so I ebbed up having to add the cap box and the double mat of bar.
> 
> But it is neat having planes coming in to land over your head:clap:


Do you require security checks ? 

Can they justify the engineering?


----------



## Resta

Stone work almost done. Not only stone from Italy but 4 installers Italian too.


----------



## AGullion

Man, I bet that one had a hefty material bill. Wow.


----------



## shanewreckd

FramingPro said:


> Do you require security checks ?
> 
> Can they justify the engineering?


Oh they're engineers, I'm sure they can justify anything :no:

And on the security check side, no, no check. Not daily, not pre-hire. Nothing. And I was building formwork right off the active apron tarmac :laughing:


----------



## FramingPro

Working through some changes and what not . Yes 10' 3" ceiling height ... 2 more floors on top of this [
ATTACH]222089[/ATTACH]













Gonna get it up to the third floor this week if we can get material .


----------



## FullerFramer

FramingPro said:


> Working through some changes and what not . Yes 10' 3" ceiling height ... 2 more floors on top of this [
> ATTACH]222089[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 222097
> View attachment 222105
> 
> Gonna get it up to the third floor this week if we can get material .



I'm having trouble viewing the pictures, but is that a concrete slab in the last picture?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FramingPro

FullerFramer said:


> I'm having trouble viewing the pictures, but is that a concrete slab in the last picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, we had just poured it and polished it as per owners request... I would have gotten way more walls up but they were in my ****ing way :whistling


----------



## SparkyGirl

Not my current job, because I'm retired, just my last job.


----------



## overanalyze

Holy crap!! How miles of conduit is that?


----------



## jb4211

that one job looks like it was enough to retire from.


----------



## SparkyGirl

I can't remember how many miles of conduit there was but I do remember there was 24 miles of 500 MCM we had to pull in. At the peak, there was about 275 electricians on the job, all working 6-12s.

Three of us, with over 100 total years in the trade, worked for 2-1/2 months doing the layout, including the underground elevations of each run, where they turn, where they change elevations - pretty much creating a 3D plan of every conduit run. Then came the installation. I never had so much fun being an electrician. Two of us retired after that because we both knew we'd never get a job like that again.


----------



## tgeb

Nice duct banks, what the heck was that for, a data farm?


----------



## TimelessQuality

NSA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jb4211

Nasa?


----------



## Calidecks

Jade helm


----------



## SparkyGirl

Feeders









Some of that 500 MCM


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tgeb said:


> Nice duct banks, what the heck was that for, a data farm?





TimelessQuality said:


> NSA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





jb4211 said:


> Nasa?


Hillary Clinton?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

After being pulled to do a roof i get a couple more days here before i have to go do a couple more roofs.


----------



## Macmini

Been lurking for 1 year it's time to join1. Btw the ledger is flashed so don,t beat me up on the framing pics


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini

Duplicate


----------



## Calidecks

Macmini said:


> Been lurking for 1 year it's time to join1. Btw the ledger is flashed so don,t beat me up on the framing pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Welcome to the forum, Macmini


----------



## Calidecks

How do you like the camo system?


----------



## Macmini

Californiadecks said:


> How do you like the camo system?



Not bad, it's a little slow, but it seems to hold as well or better than other systems. Also you can teach anyone to use it in a few minutes and get rolling.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## CGFROOFER

*Recent Job*

Metal Roof Space Coast Florida


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Macmini, Nice looking deck. I do have a question though. 

Your profile doesn’t show your location, but it looks like you’ve created a small pond up against the house under the deck with no weed barrier. 

Are you at all worried about the foundation, mosquitoes breeding or weeds coming through the deck?

Not bustin your balls - just curious.


----------



## Big Shoe

Can't remember, is there a cap for the ridge ?


----------



## Big Shoe

Macmini, that looks odd to me. The cantilever, sloping down thing. Am I missing something ? 

And welcome. Did you post in the intro section.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

How we do....


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

A&E Exteriors said:


> How we do....



How do you lean the ladders against the rake like that without resting on the shingles?


----------



## CGFROOFER

Big Shoe said:


> Can't remember, is there a cap for the ridge ?


If you are referring to my roof picture, yes sir, there is a ridge cap. I can look for a finished picture of the same roof if you like? I'm sure its stored around here somewhere.


----------



## CGFROOFER

*F.I.T. Training Facility*

F.I.T. Training Facility 
MLB (Orlando Melbourne International Airport).
Melbourne Fl.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How do you lean the ladders against the rake like that without resting on the shingles?


You don't


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Being straight up and down, it rarely damages them...no issue to change out a piece or two


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just left the job


----------



## Macmini

Big Shoe said:


> Macmini, that looks odd to me. The cantilever, sloping down thing. Am I missing something ?
> 
> 
> 
> And welcome. Did you post in the intro section.



No it's a camera thing, it distorts the lines. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini

Duplicate


----------



## Macmini

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Macmini, Nice looking deck. I do have a question though.
> 
> 
> 
> Your profile doesn’t show your location, but it looks like you’ve created a small pond up against the house under the deck with no weed barrier.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you at all worried about the foundation, mosquitoes breeding or weeds coming through the deck?
> 
> 
> 
> Not bustin your balls - just curious.



Central ca, we so little water the ground is only wet for a weeks out of the year. The lawn is graded towards the deck/garage, recommended the homeowner fix that to prevent any pooling under the deck


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Rhode Island

Brand new condo hasn't even been lived in yet. Floor started moving and creating big gaps between the boards. Whoever did it used 2" staples. it didn't come up easy, especially since they did under the island and cabinets....ugh. Anyways I got it all up so far.


----------



## blacktop

60 4x12s 96 54x12s not counting the garage .. This is a home for a retired G/C that I've known and worked for since I was a kid . 
I might have to do a decent job on this one! :laughing:


----------



## RenaissanceR

*Door Restoration - 1865 Victorian Residence*

Restoration of front doors of 1865 Victorian residence. Doors hadn't been worked on for at least 30 years IMHO - Joe

http://www.renaissancerestorations.com/portfolio/lhbradford/lhbradford.htm

:thumbup:


----------



## Donohue Const

Fire department did a training burn on the old house

Trusses showed up early!

Hole is getting dug next week


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally got a chance to make it back here...gonna be done tomorrow


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally got a chance to make it back here...gonna be done tomorrow


That's a heluva span on that deck beam! Just caught my eye.

Edit: there's a center post I see now. Carry on.


----------



## Walraven

Pouring mid level slab monday


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> That's a heluva span on that deck beam! Just caught my eye.
> 
> Edit: there's a center post I see now. Carry on.


Lol


----------



## shanekw1

Almost wrapped up the whitest bathroom ever.


----------



## asevereid

My god, where does one hang their straight jacket? 

Just kidding, looks good Shane.


----------



## shanekw1

asevereid said:


> My god, where does one hang their straight jacket?
> 
> Just kidding, looks good Shane.


I think the owners need a straight jacket sinking that money into a trailer you probably couldn't give away.

Hang out in there long enough and you go snow blind.:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

Looks good Shane!
What's the white strip in front of the tub?


----------



## shanekw1

TimelessQuality said:


> Looks good Shane!
> What's the white strip in front of the tub?


Being in a trailer, the tub is on a raised platform to keep the plumbing within the insulation envelope. the white strip is a piece of baseboard.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Shingling in the dark...time to go home


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Now that we can see...


----------



## shanewreckd

Warehouse is coming right along. Framing done, boarding is getting there, everyone is trucking ahead to a Nov 1st handover.









And the lot is being paved. Snuck in a little late with that as they normally stop paving end of September due to the weather.


----------



## asevereid

Shane, is that by the airport in PG?


----------



## shanewreckd

Yup that's the spot, PG Airport. :thumbsup:


----------



## FramingPro

Just a clean set of footings 






rebar caps were installed by the crew !


----------



## FramingPro

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally got a chance to make it back here...gonna be done tomorrow


Hardie Iron Gray?


----------



## blacktop

Yes...that is blue!


----------



## EricBrancard

A&E Exteriors said:


> Loving this blue...


Two guesses:

Mastic Heritage Blue or Certainteed Pacific Blue?


----------



## Leo G

Homework room, great area for the kids.


----------



## Leo G

Homework room, great area for the kids.


----------



## EricBrancard

Leo G said:


> Homework room, great area for the kids.


Would have been wasted on me, Leo. I never did my homework. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

EricBrancard said:


> Two guesses:
> 
> Mastic Heritage Blue or Certainteed Pacific Blue?


Napco Bayou Blue


----------



## Leo G

Me too. Well I did it, but mostly in the library in the morning during free study.


----------



## SamM

A&E Exteriors said:


> Napco Bayou Blue


Looks pretty similar to sequoia coastal blue. It is a pretty nice color.


----------



## KaskiConstructi

This is a project we finished last week. Kaski Construction Inc. takes pride in being the *Builder* people come to for their big projects.










Visit us at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com


----------



## KaskiConstructi

We finished this project last week. Here at Kaski Construction Inc. we take pride in *Building* the projects our customers are looking for.









Visit us at 822 Morgan Davenport, WA 99201 or at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com


----------



## Donohue Const

Pole shed we are working on

52x104 18' tall


----------



## blacktop

KaskiConstructi said:


> We finished this project last week. Here at Kaski Construction Inc. we take pride in *Building* the projects our customers are looking for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit us at 822 Morgan Davenport, WA 99201 or at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com





KaskiConstructi said:


> This is a project we finished last week. Kaski Construction Inc. takes pride in being the *Builder* people come to for their big projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit us at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com


Looks good!


----------



## KaskiConstructi

*Not every one is perfect*



blacktop said:


> Looks good!



For some reason I couldn't get it to work in a link.


----------



## KaskiConstructi

*New Picture*



KaskiConstructi said:


> This is a project we finished last week. Kaski Construction Inc. takes pride in being the *Builder* people come to for their big projects.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Visit us at www.kaskiconstructioninc.com


There that is the correct picture.


----------



## baerconstructio

Donohue Const said:


> Pole shed we are working on
> 
> 52x104 18' tall


Is that an old pig barn you're building beside?


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Leo G

More blue


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Same house


----------



## blacktop

No temp post on the porch.?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nope, last house had an 8' overhang and no temporary posts either....must be some bad azz trusses I guess


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Next up.....


----------



## SectorSecurity

And I thought my roof was bad!


----------



## _xyz

Finished


----------



## _xyz

_xyz said:


> Finished


Oh- and the thought process on the white dishwasher was "replace when it stops working well". Makes sense.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SectorSecurity said:


> And I thought my roof was bad!


Lol, I'm pissed I can't get my hands on an equiptor to rent for this one without going 110 miles to get it


----------



## SectorSecurity

_xyz said:


> Finished


Did they decide they don't need a fridge anymore


----------



## SectorSecurity

Quick overhead door alarm contact replacement.


----------



## caldoconsal

Panorama of the third floor this was last week ill post a pic when finished tomorrow


----------



## SectorSecurity

How the other guys like to install cabling. Cleaned up this mess put everything into a rack.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

caldoconsal said:


> Panorama of the third floor this was last week ill post a pic when finished tomorrow


Periods are our friends :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Periods are our friends :thumbsup:


WHAAAAAAAAT?!

Oh, the other kind....


----------



## TimelessQuality

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Periods are our friends :thumbsup:


There was a couple of times when I was very relieved to see one


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

TimelessQuality said:


> There was a couple of times when I was very relieved to see one



:laughing:


----------



## TimelessQuality

...


----------



## Leo G

SectorSecurity said:


> How the other guys like to install cabling. Cleaned up this mess put everything into a rack.


Wouldn't that go into the wall of shame thread? :blink:


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Periods are our friends :thumbsup:





TimelessQuality said:


> There was a couple of times when I was very relieved to see one





TimelessQuality said:


> ...


Feel better now? :laughing:


----------



## TNTRenovate

SectorSecurity said:


> Quick overhead door alarm contact replacement.


Pays the bills.


----------



## TNTRenovate

SectorSecurity said:


> How the other guys like to install cabling. Cleaned up this mess put everything into a rack.


Back in the day. That's how we rolled. Gotta be at least 10 years ago.


----------



## gbruzze1

Drop down TV lift installed. Passed framing inspection today, spray foam starting on Monday 🏼


----------



## SectorSecurity

TNTSERVICES said:


> Back in the day. That's how we rolled. Gotta be at least 10 years ago.


Ya but there a such thing as a service loop and then there is oh I needed to go 20 ft and used a 100 ft patch cord oh well spool up 80 ft.

I will try and get a pic of their Telco room when I am back next.


----------



## NYgutterguy

This young couple is redoing this 1700's farm house locally. Installed some 6" half round gutters in color. Couldn't get her to bite on the copper 😔


----------



## overanalyze

Finished up this huge side yesterday. One side left to go.


----------



## TEnglish14

Who said it too late to cut a hole in the roof? Finishing this dormer and building another tomorrow and getting it dried in. Copper gutters are going on the finished roof tomorrow as well.











Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> Finished up this huge side yesterday. One side left to go.


Nice scaffold ..


----------



## TNTRenovate

Going to be a long couple of weeks. Worked all weekend and won't have a day off until Thanksgiving. My middle one came out and helped me. She's my Freshman and taking shop. She is loving it and can't wait to take over the business some day...at least that's how she feels right now.


----------



## TNTRenovate

A landing and steps we rebuilt after this customer decided on a paver patio instead of deck replacement.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 244010
> 
> 
> View attachment 244002
> 
> 
> A landing and steps we rebuilt after this customer decided on a paver patio instead of deck replacement.


The plain square balusters look much better then those frilly colonial ones.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> The plain square balusters look much better then those frilly colonial ones.


She has the colonials all over the front of the house. She was concerned that they wouldn't match. I agreed, and then told her that they would look better and she would be calling for us to replace all of them with the square ones.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> She has the colonials all over the front of the house. She was concerned that they wouldn't match. I agreed, and then told her that they would look better and she would be calling for us to replace all of them with the square ones.


I just recently attached my rails to the wall vs. Putting a post there. I'm think of making it the norm. Glad to see you did that, makes me feel better that I did it.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the pic
It's actually a stronger application


----------



## aptpupil

What's the attachment detail in that case? Railing manufacturer have a right angle bracket?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Californiadecks said:


> I just recently attached my rails to the wall vs. Putting a post there. I'm think of making it the norm. Glad to see you did that, makes me feel better that I did it.


I screwed up the placement though. I used the template for the bottom bracket as the center and no the finished bottom rail.

I can't say that I mounted the rails to the wall out of any great wisdom. I did it for two reasons. I don't know how to get a post close to the wall, get the sleeve on and secure the post to the house with any elegance.

So I felt that going this route I could ensure the rail was solid to the wall. 

We are in the middle of a deck gazebo project and I have posts next to the wall, but I too am probably going to connect to the wall from now on. Looks cleaner, is cheaper and is easier to ensure it's secure.

But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## TNTRenovate

aptpupil said:


> What's the attachment detail in that case? Railing manufacturer have a right angle bracket?


I just used the post bracket to set and then the rail bracket to secure.


----------



## Calidecks

aptpupil said:


> What's the attachment detail in that case? Railing manufacturer have a right angle bracket?


Here's my typical rail attachment, this is the same bracket I used for the wall. 
You can see I use a template for my brackets. I made that template out of the old templates back when things were 36" here. That was "Frankenstein'd" to work for 42" rails.


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the finished deck.


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> I screwed up the placement though. I used the template for the bottom bracket as the center and no the finished bottom rail.
> 
> I can't say that I mounted the rails to the wall out of any great wisdom. I did it for two reasons. I don't know how to get a post close to the wall, get the sleeve on and secure the post to the house with any elegance.
> 
> So I felt that going this route I could ensure the rail was solid to the wall.
> 
> We are in the middle of a deck gazebo project and I have posts next to the wall, but I too am probably going to connect to the wall from now on. Looks cleaner, is cheaper and is easier to ensure it's secure.
> 
> But thanks for the compliments.


Connecting to the wall in that first photo I posted was requested by the HO. It saved me about 150 bucks because I connected to the wall on the other side as well. It saved 2 posts 2 caps and 2 skirts. And it's a stronger connection.


----------



## Golden view

Two recent very small bathrooms with linear drain curbless showers.


----------



## Philament

Golden view said:


> Two recent very small bathrooms with linear drain curbless showers.


That verigated wall tile can be tough to layout. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Needs loved the right way. My millwork list keeps getting longer though.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Now that's a yugly house. Good luck.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Tinstaafl said:


> Now that's a yugly house. Good luck.


Ugly?

That is a wonderful double brick farm house from 1864. Other then the solarium and kitchen, the main house is original. No one has lived upstairs for 50 years.:laughing:

Same family has owned it since 1916.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Golden view said:


> Two recent very small bathrooms with linear drain curbless showers.


Andrew, While I like the small soap niche above the larger shampoo niche from a design point of view. That mother had to be a biatch to tile and grout. What possessed you to do that?


----------



## Tinstaafl

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ugly?
> 
> That is a wonderful double brick farm house from 1864.


Yep, it's ugly. But as long as they'e willing to pay you to work on it, I'll go along with the wonderful bit. :thumbsup:


----------



## aptpupil

Tinstaafl said:


> Now that's a yugly house. Good luck.


I dig the windows and the detail in the eaves. Not as much brick work here, either, so that's always nice to see.


----------



## Calidecks

It's the shape that has no character. Although homes were built to be more practical, I suppose back then.


----------



## Golden view

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Andrew, While I like the small soap niche above the larger shampoo niche from a design point of view. That mother had to be a biatch to tile and grout. What possessed you to do that?



Oddly I didn't find it that hard. Grout maybe yes. The owner wanted an extra tall shampoo niche and I used a preformed kerdi niche that lets you move the divider, so that's all that was left.


----------



## 91782

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ugly?
> 
> That is a wonderful double brick farm house from 1864. Other then the solarium and kitchen, the main house is original. No one has lived upstairs for 50 years.:laughing:
> 
> Same family has owned it since 1916.


Some wealthy farmers there.:thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Needs loved the right way. My millwork list keeps getting longer though.


How did the plaster hold up darcy ?


----------



## digiconsoo

PM sent me a picture of the gates I posted a while back, after finishing.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

blacktop said:


> How did the plaster hold up darcy ?


It's great. I believe most of it is right over the brick. I think there may be one wood framed wall in the interior.


----------



## blacktop

WarnerConstInc. said:


> It's great. I believe most of it is right over the brick. I think there may be one wood framed wall in the interior.


Well there you go! Plaster is king!

I worked on a basement about five years ago . At that time the home was 25 years old . All plaster! I asked the H/O how well the plaster had held up. He said it was perfect. Not a crack or blemish anywhere!! 

I told him...I hope you don't expect that down here!! :whistling:whistling


----------



## TEnglish14

This is how we left off after Monday, has been quite a fun project so far



Over head shot of the finished portion


----------



## NYgutterguy

TEnglish14 said:


> This is how we left off after Monday, has been quite a fun project so far
> 
> 
> 
> Over head shot of the finished portion


What kind of copper gutters you putting up? K style?


----------



## TEnglish14

NYgutterguy said:


> What kind of copper gutters you putting up? K style?



Yeap! Boss need to solder on end caps yet


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## EricBrancard

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ugly?
> 
> That is a wonderful double brick farm house from 1864. Other then the solarium and kitchen, the main house is original. No one has lived upstairs for 50 years.:laughing:
> 
> Same family has owned it since 1916.


I was thinking those were add ons judging from the rake and eave work not being up to par with the top section.


----------



## EricBrancard

Some PVC exterior trim on a new house. This one is getting cedar clapboard. I'm just doing the exterior trim.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

EricBrancard said:


> I was thinking those were add ons judging from the rake and eave work not being up to par with the top section.


You can also see the ghosting of the original porch on the one side. The one odd window (wider) used to be a door.

Right now I am getting the exterior window trim tuned up, painted and caulked to the brick in preparation for 22 round top storms I am making. 

I have 8 new sashes to make as well.

Making new shutters and going over the overhangs are next along with some interior millwork and door work.

They would like to have the one front porch rebuilt just like it originally was as some point.


----------



## Philament

Just finished a deck/pergola. The existing grape vine was quite challenging to deal with.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Chugging along.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally get to shingle this bear


----------



## Framer87

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol, that is some of the better siding on the house!


You going back there to do the siding? Looks like you patched something over the sunroom there.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Framer87 said:


> You going back there to do the siding? Looks like you patched something over the sunroom there.


I put some housewrap over the sheeting (celotex), homeowners brother is a sider. He can have that one, I don't know if I want to work over those atriums honestly


----------



## Donohue Const

Anyone else hate late night projects at home, after work!

Wife said she needs the kitchen done by x-mas


----------



## Calidecks

Donohue Const said:


> Anyone else hate late night projects at home, after work!
> 
> Wife said she needs the kitchen done by x-mas


Damn it Don! You forgot the sink!


----------



## Donohue Const

I wish I was to the point of putting the sink in!


----------



## Calidecks

Donohue Const said:


> I wish I was to the point of putting the sink in!


Drain?


----------



## Keeyter

Yeah I didn't see waste it supplies, on a different wall or you cutting in an island later


----------



## Donohue Const

Cutting it in later, she hasn't picked the sink yet
So I figured it would be safer to do later


----------



## Bradcon

Donohue Const said:


> Cutting it in later, she hasn't picked the sink yet
> So I figured it would be safer to do later



Tell the wife the remodel would be further along if the sink was picked out. I try this sometimes to buy a night or two off. Good luck!


----------



## Donohue Const

I told her she should wait until February when I don't have anything going on
But, that didn't work


----------



## Moxienailer

Another victim to the honeydo syndrome!


----------



## SamM

Donohue Const said:


> Anyone else hate late night projects at home, after work!
> 
> Wife said she needs the kitchen done by x-mas


I totally agree. After work projects suck.

That's why my bathroom is only 3/4 done :laughing:

What? The important bits are there!


----------



## Donohue Const

I have lots of "finished enough " projects around the house!


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol, that is some of the better siding on the house!


Send em to me, I'm around the corner from you...


----------



## META

Donohue Const said:


> Full basement
> Pwf are a little more common around here, so it's not to hard sell
> I actually wanted these people to go with a icf basement for time reasons with my schedule, but they wanted a pwf


I did a partial treated garage then Hobbs system last winter. I liked the solid wall Hobbs provided, but man the thing needed to be braced to heck before pour otherwise it would blow over, even sheer. Did gables too being roof was panalized.


----------



## baerconstructio

Minnesota winter has been nice to us so far. Making good headway on this 70x132 with 22 sidewall.


----------



## Builders Inc.

baerconstructio said:


> Minnesota winter has been nice to us so far. Making good headway on this 70x132 with 22 sidewall.



That's Huge. Wouldn't red iron be cheaper? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Builders Inc. said:


> That's Huge. Wouldn't red iron be cheaper?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Around here that would be a nucor steel building.


----------



## Donohue Const

baerconstructio said:


> Minnesota winter has been nice to us so far. Making good headway on this 70x132 with 22 sidewall.


Do you build for a pole shed company, or do you sell your own packages?


----------



## baerconstructio

Red iron wouldn't work, we've got 3 conveyors being supported by the bottom chord of the truss.

Donohue, I sell my own packages, try to compete with Foltz, Lester, and Morton up here.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mine too, you can feel the quality in them

Also, Driftwood is my favorite color, always happy to install them


----------



## mnld

Resta said:


> Hand run curve on staircase..










Resta said:


> And some mouldings in brownstone.


Dang, Resta, wish you were closer! 
Would love to come work with you on some of that stuff. Our just sit and watch!


----------



## EthanB

mnld said:


> Dang, Resta, wish you were closer!
> Would love to come work with you on some of that stuff. Our just sit and watch!


Whoa, whoa, whoa!

Back of the line!


----------



## Resta

You know...i'm cutting upside down and backwards :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Crappy day


----------



## mnld

EthanB said:


> Whoa, whoa, whoa!
> 
> Back of the line!


I've actually repaired plaster crown before. Does that move me up at all??


----------



## EthanB

Yes. One spot.


----------



## TEnglish14

Got the whole front of the house done, just needs the gutters on the garage and the leader heads and downspouts all around. Hopefully it stays this nice after the holidays and we can tear the back open to add the dormer. Spring time a covered front porch is planned with a copper roof of course.


----------



## META

Still hanging siding. Working on soffit and shake today above the PVC bellyband.


----------



## 91782

TEnglish14 said:


> Got the whole front of the house done, just needs the gutters on the garage and the leader heads and downspouts all around. Hopefully it stays this nice after the holidays and we can tear the back open to add the dormer. Spring time a covered front porch is planned with a copper roof of course.


That's a great "look".

I was beginning to wonder if there was anyone left in the universe that used a mahogany level besides me.

Are you using it to check plumb, or as a pry bar?:whistling


----------



## CLTCommercial

I'm new to the forum so this is my first post. I figured I would pick one of the more interesting jobs we are working on at the moment. This one is in the punch list stage and should be complete within a week or so (thank goodness!). Approximately 4000 linear feet of hanging felt panels. CNC Cut along the bottom to patterns provided by the architect. Inserted into a custom aluminum extruded track at the top. Overall effect is similar to the flow of water. Very unique project, not your everyday design, that's for sure. The architect got exactly what she designed!


----------



## TEnglish14

SmallTownGuy said:


> That's a great "look".
> 
> 
> 
> I was beginning to wonder if there was anyone left in the universe that used a mahogany level besides me.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you using it to check plumb, or as a pry bar?:whistling



Thank you sir! I like it too, boss is happy he finally got to show his talents on his own house haha and we are actually using it as a level. The boss man is very old school, and there's a good chance that level is older than me hahaha


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Easy Gibson

RTannerWarco said:


> I'm new to the forum so this is my first post. I figured I would pick one of the more interesting jobs we are working on at the moment. This one is in the punch list stage and should be complete within a week or so (thank goodness!). Approximately 4000 linear feet of hanging felt panels. CNC Cut along the bottom to patterns provided by the architect. Inserted into a custom aluminum extruded track at the top. Overall effect is similar to the flow of water. Very unique project, not your everyday design, that's for sure. The architect got exactly what she designed!


That's uhh, that's something alright.

Those getting like, painted or anything? Dyed?

How you gonna get the ceiling in?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Almost done, about 3 hours to go


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Almost done, about 3 hours to go


What do you do where the railing dies into the porch wall? Does the builder provide a block that you J around?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I will check what they did when I go back to finish. The builder did the railings and they did not have me put in a block


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I will check what they did when I go back to finish. The builder did the railings and they did not have me put in a block


Hey, where's all the snow! I got dumped on north of town.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Hey, where's all the snow! I got dumped on north of town.


We got some in Caledonia


----------



## Golden view

A&E Exteriors said:


>


Is that an overhead door made to look like it's hinged on the sides?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yep


----------



## EricBrancard

Golden view said:


> Is that an overhead door made to look like it's hinged on the sides?


Carriage style doors.


----------



## Golden view

EricBrancard said:


> Carriage style doors.


That's the word I was looking for. Not a big fan of things made to look like other things. But what isn't any more? Tile, laminate, cement siding...


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> We got some in Caledonia


15 min north of GR today.


----------



## overanalyze

META said:


> 15 min north of GR today.


Yuck!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> 15 min north of GR today.


Yuck, I want 6 feet or none. If we get dumped on I will be doing rooftop snow removal from dawn till dark, if we get constantly dusted, well, I'll just be cold


----------



## Youngin'

I want snow because snowboarding but I don't because I have to work in it.


----------



## META

It will be practically gone by Monday.


----------



## Calidecks

Youngin' said:


> I want snow because snowboarding but I don't because I have to work in it.


We got my son a snowboard for Xmas. And boots.


----------



## TimelessQuality

Californiadecks said:


> We got my son a snowboard for Xmas. And boots.



I hope you got a helmet to go with it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TimelessQuality said:


> I hope you got a helmet to do with it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, but thanks I forgot about that. Good looking out!


----------



## TimelessQuality

Yeah I have a nephew that's pretty salty on the board... He actually cracked his helmet last year on a rail. Pretty bad concussion, but it would have been so much worse...

I guess he's out at copper mountain ripping it right now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

Californiadecks said:


> We got my son a snowboard for Xmas. And boots.


It's a fun hobby once you get the hang of it.

I took lessons to get me started on the right foot. If he can swing the cash for it I highly recommend it.


----------



## mnld

Californiadecks said:


> No, but thanks I forgot about that. Good looking out!


Costco has them on sale right now.
Just got home two hours ago and saw them there. You might have to order one on line out in the land of sun.


----------



## Calidecks

mnld said:


> Costco has them on sale right now.
> Just got home two hours ago and saw them there. You might have to order one on line out in the land of sun.


We have some awesome ski slopes within an hour and a half from here.


----------



## toolfool

I'm basically a finish carpenter, haven't framed for a customer in almost 18 years. Friend asked me to help him on a frame job. I agreed. The job was delayed and expanded, so we are now framing a 4200 sf house in the cold and rain of the Pacific Northwest. We're both 61, and I had a quadruple bypass last year. Not having fun.


----------



## SamM

Youngin' said:


> It's a fun hobby once you get the hang of it.
> 
> I took lessons to get me started on the right foot. If he can swing the cash for it I highly recommend it.


Just start it young when your flexible. I went snowboarding last year for a day and almost ruined myself. Messed up my rotator cuff.


----------



## overanalyze

toolfool said:


> I'm basically a finish carpenter, haven't framed for a customer in almost 18 years. Friend asked me to help him on a frame job. I agreed. The job was delayed and expanded, so we are now framing a 4200 sf house in the cold and rain of the Pacific Northwest. We're both 61, and I had a quadruple bypass last year. Not having fun.


Get a forklift on site! Makes things way easier on your body. Awesome view!


----------



## Youngin'

SamM said:


> Just start it young when your flexible. I went snowboarding last year for a day and almost ruined myself. Messed up my rotator cuff.


You definitely have to be careful. My roommate has had a couple ambulance rides because he's overconfident. I have a lot of protection to wear when I go. If I get hurt at work there's compensation but on the slopes I've got nothing so best to be safe.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> We got my son a snowboard for Xmas. And boots.


Did you get bindings?

This is my sons board. Takes after his father :laughing: He boards 3 days a week.


----------



## Youngin'

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you get bindings?
> 
> This is my sons board. Takes after his father :laughing: He boards 3 days a week.


Sweet board!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Youngin' said:


> Sweet board!


He’s got a bunch of different boards (probably 5-6). That one only gets used in pristine snow – no rocks!


----------



## META

toolfool said:


> I'm basically a finish carpenter, haven't framed for a customer in almost 18 years. Friend asked me to help him on a frame job. I agreed. The job was delayed and expanded, so we are now framing a 4200 sf house in the cold and rain of the Pacific Northwest. We're both 61, and I had a quadruple bypass last year. Not having fun.


Love the trees. Might consider a few more truss bracing though, I've lost them with more.


----------



## J L

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Did you get bindings?
> 
> This is my sons board. Takes after his father :laughing: He boards 3 days a week.


Awesome board :thumbup: My first board was a Burton. That was 17 years ago though :whistling Haven't been in a long time. Not many slopes in south Florida :laughing:


----------



## toolfool

overanalyze said:


> Get a forklift on site! Makes things way easier on your body. Awesome view!


I wish there was money for a lift. This was bid way too low to start with. The view of Deer Lake is great.


----------



## overanalyze

toolfool said:


> I wish there was money for a lift. This was bid way too low to start with. The view of Deer Lake is great.


So it's for a "friend" and you bid it too low....there is a lesson here.


----------



## toolfool

overanalyze said:


> So it's for a "friend" and you bid it too low....there is a lesson here.


No, the "friend" is the guy I'm working with, and he bid it. We've both had several tough years and he felt he "needed" to get this one. Now he's singing a different song. My 50% will work out to be quite a bit less than my usual hourly rate for warm, indoor finish work. .... Every day in life is a lesson.


----------



## Tylerwalker32

Spent the day building some extension wings for my new kapex.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Spent the day building some extension wings for my new kapex.
> View attachment 256257


Don't let Tipi see it you hack! :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Spent the day building some extension wings for my new kapex.
> View attachment 256257


I need to make some of those for siding


----------



## Tylerwalker32

A&E Exteriors said:


> I need to make some of those for siding



I built it all using 1/2" plywood and and made some torsion boxes they are super stiff, and lightweight. For 80 bucks I don't think you can beat it.


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I need to make some of those for siding


This has done me well, although material does like to slide off some...and of course not up on the pump jacks.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> This has done me well, although material does like to slide off some...and of course not up on the pump jacks.


Lol, no I can't see risking dropping the chop saw off the pumps!


----------



## heavy_d

Tylerwalker32 said:


> Spent the day building some extension wings for my new kapex.
> View attachment 256257


Tyler, did you somehow fasten to the saw or stand close to the saw?

The reason I ask is because does the box put much weight on the extended arms of the stand? 
I need to build some of those for some jobs!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> What do you do where the railing dies into the porch wall? Does the builder provide a block that you J around?


Here is what the builder did....I asked if they wanted something before I sided it


----------



## country_huck

Atleast he took the time to notch it and make it look somewhat skillful. Guys around us would have slapped it up over tightened the screws and either bent the heck out of the siding or cracked it.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Here is what the builder did....I asked if they wanted something before I sided it


Ah, it's vinyl rail.

Thx for the follow up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> Ah, it's vinyl rail.
> 
> Thx for the follow up.


Np, I'd have preferred if they had not screwed through my siding


----------



## shanewreckd

Youngin' said:


> I want snow because snowboarding but I don't because I have to work in it.


Pfft, slowboarders :whistling

I love the deep and white. Definitely recommend the helmet, I have had a few too many concussions. And for a learning snowboarder, I would say get him some wrist guards. They are lame and tacky, but I have seen more than a few guys fall arms extended and break a wrist. Hell, some of the stuff I ski, I'll wear a mouthguard and spine protector.

Hope he enjoys it though, shredding is what counts, doesn't matter what's strapped to your feet. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

2 down 25 to go including phase 2. Some of the worst siding work I've seen in a long time










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> 2 down 25 to go including phase 2. Some of the worst siding work I've seen in a long time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are the white gables just coil stock?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Nice J channel work too. At least they did not use a waffle hammer on the fascia , seen that before.



Think they brought in the better crew later on. Looked at the buildings currently being sided and they are a little better but would not pass the CT quality test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tylerwalker32

heavy_d said:


> Tyler, did you somehow fasten to the saw or stand close to the saw?
> 
> The reason I ask is because does the box put much weight on the extended arms of the stand?
> I need to build some of those for some jobs!



I built the boxes much like a torsion box, so there are very rigid. I cut a couple slots in the back of the boxes and use clamps to clamp then to the stand. The actually don't even touch the extensions when they are fully extended.


----------



## Donohue Const

Ran into my pickup with the lull today!
Atleast it wasn't my new pickup


----------



## META

Donohue Const said:


> Ran into my pickup with the lull today!
> Atleast it wasn't my new pickup


I did that to the port a potty a few weeks ago, sorry about the truck.


----------



## Youngin'

Donohue Const said:


> Ran into my pickup with the lull today!
> Atleast it wasn't my new pickup


Now you both have wounds with a story.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Donohue Const said:


> Ran into my pickup with the lull today!
> Atleast it wasn't my new pickup


I hope you swapped insurance info with the owner!


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Are the white gables just coil stock?



Just your standard certainteed vinyl soffit










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Just your standard certainteed vinyl soffit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sad, vertical siding is not that expensive


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Sad, vertical siding is not that expensive



Actually is vertical siding. It's used for both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Ok, I meant B&B


----------



## overanalyze

Doing a little soffit and fascia on our new house build. Love VHB for boxed eaves vs face nails.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

That's much better then a few nails.


----------



## Leo G

I've got to much to do. So when I got this referral I gave it to my buddy. He needed the work and I didn't. So I GCed the job. My company takes the credit and he does the work. Sweet. It was a rush job. about 1 week to get the design, materials and project completed.

It was a rough ride though. Couldn't find enough of the laminate in the correct finish. Was suppose to be Nevamar Blossom Cherry in the texture finish. We substituted it with Formica Blossom Cherry in the matte finish with the designers blessing. There was an Oak board surround on the laminate countertop that was clearcoated. That needed to be refinished close to the laminate color.

The original desk had a 5" overhang on the counter and the front of the desk was covered in carpet.

Got the unit finished in his shop, subframe, facade and toekick. He went off spec of my design for the mounting.

Since it was a commercial business we needed to do the job off hours. So Wed we showed up around 6pm. Set up the tools and I pulled up the carpet around the desk. It's going to be replaced on Saturday. So since everything was open right now we cut the angles for the toekick, so we cut them and fit the pcs. Put them aside for now. So we got the facade out of the van and brought it into the building. It was heavy, and we struggled. On the way out of the van we caught the bottom on one of the panels and it caught on the veneer, pulled a nice chip off the face of the panel










Nice huh? So I texted the owner and told her we'd do as much as we could but there was transport damage and we'd have to finish the next day after we repaired the panel.

So we fit the subframe and that went up easy. Next thing up was to strip the finish off the Oak board on the front of the desk. Ron brought his Mirka Deros sander and Festool Vac. We put a 40 grit paper on the sander and started at it. After most of the finish was stripped of the pad on the sander destroyed itself and it split in two. Flabbergasted to say the least. Now I'm thinking we have no sander and we've only done the super rough sanding. Thought I'd have to make an 1 1/2 round trip to get my Ceros. Went out into my truck and got out the DeWalt RO sander. POS, but better then nothing. It got the job finished up. We stained the board with MLC WoodSong II stain. Came out real nice.

So now we needed to get the facade up while the stain dries. But aaahhhh, here's where the rub is. Remember I mentioned he went off spec on the design? Well here's where it's gonna cause problems. Because of the rib design of the subframe and the spacing of the supports and the angle on the facade and the small 1/4" overlap of the Oak board on the underside, it made it impossible to get the facade into position. We pulled all the lower panels off of it and the two end panels to make it light while we tried to fit it.

So we played with it for a while and ended up cutting the supports from 2 1/2" wide to 1 1/8" wide and ground a bevel to help putting it in. Mind you, we spent an hour and a half screwing around with modifications and trying to figure out how to get it to work.

My original design had a pc of wood that would attach under the frame so you'd just push it into place and lift it up. Engage the biscuits and put a series of screws in to hold it up.

Anyway, we got things to fit. We put all the panels back on including the damaged one. and mounted it in place without any fasteners so we could remove it the next day to replace the damaged panel. We put a coat of waterborne polyurethane on the Oak board, cleaned up and called it a night.

So the next morning Ron remade the panel and the one above so the grains would line up. We went there and removed the facade, removed the damaged panel pair and replace it. We added more screws to all the panels, just because. Glued the biscuits in the facade, put glue in the the biscuit slots on the subframe and mounted the facade. Put some temp clamps on the top to hold it while the glue dried for the biscuits and then put screws in the bottom to secure it. 

While the glue dried we scuff sanded the Oak board. Let the glue dry for 25 minutes and removed the clamps. Put another coat of poly on the Oak board. Called it a day.


----------



## Donohue Const

Go the plywood counter top on just in time!!


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> Doing a little soffit and fascia on our new house build. Love VHB for boxed eaves vs face nails.


Will It ever stop raining??


----------



## overanalyze

blacktop said:


> Will It ever stop raining??


I hope...I want winter back....I hate mud.


----------



## brickhook

blacktop said:


> Will It ever stop raining??


Probably not :no:


----------



## Youngin'

overanalyze said:


> I hope...I want winter back....I hate mud.


I wouldn't mind something closer to freezing and farther from Arctic. It will be -15F by tomorrow morning.


----------



## rickardcarp

Finished this up about 2 weeks ago; still need to side but am doing that as fill in work


----------



## Mr.joe

current addition being done above the garage and existing living room. Also whole house being gutted and re done 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Mr.joe said:


> current addition being done above the garage and existing living room. Also whole house being gutted and re done
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A hard hat on a Reno? You Canadians take safety serious ..


----------



## Mr.joe

blacktop said:


> A hard hat on a Reno? You Canadians take safety serious ..



Always have one or two on site. Never know when mr. Safety shows up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

blacktop said:


> A hard hat on a Reno? You Canadians take safety serious ..


I wear my hard hat just running cabling. Banged my head off so much I figured a hard hat could save me a few headaches.

People laugh at first until they bang their head.


----------



## blacktop

SectorSecurity said:


> I wear my hard hat just running cabling. Banged my head off so much I figured a hard hat could save me a few headaches.
> 
> People laugh at first until they bang their head.


30 years in the trade and I've never owned one. I know it's nothing to brag about ..Just. sayin .


----------



## Mr.joe

blacktop said:


> 30 years in the trade and I've never owned one. I know it's nothing to brag about ..Just. sayin .



Must be nice. They are really annoying to wear. Especially when it gets really humid out. On big sites we've had neighbours call in to the ministry of labor about extension cords crossing the roads. Some people have nothing better to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Today's project was to get more organized, built a little box to fit behind the middle seat in the ole reg cab. 




















Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## FramingPro

Double decker pain in the pecker


----------



## Calidecks

FramingPro said:


> Double decker pain in the pecker
> View attachment 260962


Is that a duplex? Looks a little odd with two sets of stairs. 

The work looks great as usual Framingpro.


----------



## FramingPro

Californiadecks said:


> Is that a duplex? Looks a little odd with two sets of stairs.
> 
> The work looks great as usual Framingpro.


Its a 4 plex actually... 12' wide units.. but yes on the upper floor there is 2 units. Once the siding goes on we will put a privacy type fence between units.

This is a rental building of a friend of Chris and me that was burnt out last winter, we've been doing what we can to help out. I did the addition one weekend , and the deck whenever i had a chance.


----------



## heavy_d

FramingPro said:


> Double decker pain in the pecker
> View attachment 260962


What are those stringers made of?
Here I have to have supports mid span of stringers that long.. on sonotubes.


----------



## FramingPro

heavy_d said:


> What are those stringers made of?
> Here I have to have supports mid span of stringers that long.. on sonotubes.


2 ply 2x12... Im thinking we may need to post something mid span. The plans didn't address it... but i have a feeling.

That's the main reason i cleated it instead of cutting.


----------



## Golden view

FramingPro said:


> 2 ply 2x12... Im thinking we may need to post something mid span. The plans didn't address it... but i have a feeling.
> 
> That's the main reason i cleated it instead of cutting.


I believe cleating instead of cutting roughly doubles your allowed span. 2x12 vs 2x6


----------



## festerized

Second floor addition with roof top fiberglass deck










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

festerized said:


> Second floor addition with roof top fiberglass deck


Oy. Is that thing cantilevered?


----------



## festerized

Tinstaafl said:


> Oy. Is that thing cantilevered?



Sure is! She's Rock solid 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

festerized said:


> Second floor addition with roof top fiberglass deck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We never brace posts anymore. We let them swing in the wind and lay everything out with measurements, until we can get the knee braces up. Great job by the way!


----------



## Tinstaafl

festerized said:


> Sure is! She's Rock solid


Color me impressed. I'll withhold judgement on aesthetics for now, but I love the daring. :thumbsup:


----------



## festerized

Tinstaafl said:


> Color me impressed. I'll withhold judgement on aesthetics for now, but I love the daring. :thumbsup:


Architect didn’t provide much detail so I just made it up as I went. I figured treated 2x12 quad with 12” OC beams would do the trick, also blocked in the rim just for chit and giggles. Stringer has 1 ½” space for sider, couldn’t give him much more, cant is set at 3’8”, kinda pushing the limits?


----------



## festerized

This is what the paper thing says it should look like :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

festerized said:


> Architect didn’t provide much detail so I just made it up as I went. I figured treated 2x12 quad with 12” OC beams would do the trick, also blocked in the rim just for chit and giggles. Stringer has 1 ½” space for sider, couldn’t give him much more, cant is set at 3’8”, kinda pushing the limits?


I can't imagine that ever failing. The only thing that could compromise it is rot. The number one reason for deck failures is improper flashing. The fact that your using PT goes a long way.


----------



## NYgutterguy




----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> View attachment 270290
> View attachment 270298


Yuck.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Waiting on the plumber....


----------



## Resta

Parlor bed moulding [email protected], two embellishments for 2' long and rail 4".
Embellishments installed on plaster.


----------



## 91782

Resta said:


> Parlor bed moulding [email protected], two embellishments for 2' long and rail 4".
> Embellishments installed on plaster.


suweet!


----------



## Jason muir

New mud and just primed


----------



## Builders Inc.

Sundays specials is what I should call me second business. Your honey do specialist. Lol. This is my mother in laws house. It's block home with this screen room converted into an additional room back in the 80's. T1-11 siding with 1x4 (untreated pine trim.) The thing is, the slab is larger than the framing of the walls just enough for the T1-11 to rest on the slab and not overlap it. So it doesn't leak but the 1x4's were rotting. 

I removed them last week. Pre made new pressure treated 1x4 corner pieces and glued them and biscuit jointed and shot them with trim nails. I installed new ones and the ones at the base of the slab going horizontal I added a 3/4" round over edge to shed water off them. Caulked all of it with white quad and now I'm painting it. I hate painting. 

If it were mine I'd rip off the siding and add 1/2" sheathing and then siding to fur out the walls so the siding would come over the edge of the slab. :/



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

I was going to put Hardi 1x4 corners on but this is a freebie for her so pine will have to do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Done. Now onto a friends house to look into rerouting their dryer vent pipe. The one they have now goes under the foundation and keeps filling up with water. Might be installing a new one through the roof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Waiting on the plumber....


I can almost picture what was there before you ripped it out.

A lime green tub with plastic wall tiles?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> I can almost picture what was there before you ripped it out.
> 
> A lime green tub with plastic wall tiles?


Lol close....yellow tub, 1/4 sheetrock over some mid to late 80's plastic flowery tile paneling.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Much mo betta. ..


----------



## SectorSecurity

Everything looks bad if you stand really close lol, you didn't need to replace it just needed to back up about 20 ft and be at ground level.


----------



## FramingPro

Wrapped up the roof on this place today. We are doing the whole house, ready for subs.. steel roofing is on order.
Roof came out nice. 
Commercial Eng on a light residential job..
Solid blocking at all the heels, 1 H2.5 hurricane clip per truss, with 2 a34 clips per truss bay block. Yea i was not thrilled with how much it slowed it down, plus the fact that it is completely unnecessary grinds my gears a bit more.
Oh well, such is life.
5 different levels, with some flat roof in the middle, very interesting.:thumbup:


----------



## TEnglish14

A&E Exteriors said:


> Much mo betta. ..



That's a nice valley, we do ours the same way. So much nicer than having to cut the shingles after


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Cole82

Commercial office, pics are from the same angle spot.


----------



## Easy Gibson

FramingPro said:


> Wrapped up the roof on this place today. We are doing the whole house, ready for subs.. steel roofing is on order.
> Roof came out nice.
> Commercial Eng on a light residential job..
> Solid blocking at all the heels, 1 H2.5 hurricane clip per truss, with 2 a34 clips per truss bay block. Yea i was not thrilled with how much it slowed it down, plus the fact that it is completely unnecessary grinds my gears a bit more.
> Oh well, such is life.
> 5 different levels, with some flat roof in the middle, very interesting.:thumbup:


As someone who is not a huge fan of working at height, or working on steeply pitched homes, that place is like my dream come true! I'm a little jealous. 
Hope you get to have lunch up there at least once when the weather starts to turn.


----------



## Golden view

Wrapping up a kitchen. Removed wall between kitchen and dining. Surprisingly it was non-structural, since it was over a wall below, and parallel to the 20' dimension of the room. However, the floor/ceiling joists above ran parallel (20' span!) and nothing rested on it.

That where the ease of this job ended. All projects have something that costs more or makes less money than expected, but this one was most of the way through. Lots of messy demo. Floor drops 2", but can't really fix it without fixing the whole house. Moving a plug or two turned into complete rewiring. Plumbing was rotten. 

Overall fairly simple and relatively low cost. They wanted bright and open to take advantage of the view and not distract from it. Removed wall, soffits, reskinned entire ceiling. Added lights. Rewired everything. Factory built KrafMaid cabinets with minimal trim. High gloss doors. Rohl Shaws Fireclay farmhouse sink (I installed 2 of them because the first drained poorly.)








Before.








After. Still awaiting a couple doors for the sink base and a dishwasher panel. Floors by Metro M&L, and they really make the room.









Before









After.


----------



## Diamond D.

Very nice, but I'm just curious, why the change in direction of the floor boards?

D.


----------



## Golden view

Diamond D. said:


> Very nice, but I'm just curious, why the change in direction of the floor boards?
> 
> D.


Old floor new floor. Not enough budget to redo it all or weave new in.

Hindsight is 20 20. I wish I had just done it all the same direction, but it looks good to me and the clients in person, with the change lining up with a wall not pictured and the edge of the island.


----------



## Diamond D.

Golden view said:


> -
> Old floor new floor. Not enough budget to redo it all or weave new in.


That's what i figured at first, but then this threw me off...


> View attachment 274897
> 
> After. * Floors* by Metro M&L, and they really make the room.


Thanks,
D.


----------



## Golden view

Diamond D. said:


> That's what i figured at first, but then this threw me off...
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> D.


Old floor got screened and coated once with the final coat on the new floor.


----------



## FramingPro

Easy Gibson said:


> As someone who is not a huge fan of working at height, or working on steeply pitched homes, that place is like my dream come true! I'm a little jealous.
> Hope you get to have lunch up there at least once when the weather starts to turn.


The back walkout section the fascia is about 36' off the ground... taller then my 32 foot ladder.. Don't ask how we got the fascia on... which by the way is 3' off the plate.
It was high in all the wrong places.


----------



## Leo G




----------



## A&E Exteriors

FramingPro said:


> The back walkout section the fascia is about 36' off the ground... taller then my 32 foot ladder.. Don't ask how we got the fascia on... which by the way is 3' off the plate.
> It was high in all the wrong places.


With a skyhook of course


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## blacktop

.....


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## blacktop

It all needs to be done in two weeks!!! :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

They're trying to kill me !!!


----------



## brickhook

blacktop said:


> ....


That chimney is in a weird spot :blink:


----------



## blacktop

brickhook said:


> That chimney is in a weird spot :blink:


 It was open to both rooms...but truckass walled it up !! 

turn over queens don't care about right!!


----------



## brickhook

blacktop said:


> It was open to both rooms...but truckass walled it up !!
> 
> turn over queens don't care about right!!


gotcha :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## brickhook

Same builder, building both houses?


----------



## blacktop

brickhook said:


> Same builder, building both houses?


in the last pic ? yeah !


----------



## Dan_Watson

blacktop said:


> ....


Is this new construction? Looks like an old design and sidewalk.


----------



## brickhook

blacktop said:


> It all needs to be done in two weeks!!! :laughing:


Don't you love it when the painter backs his van up to the door, and starts unloading his stuff while you're still spreading mud :no:


----------



## blacktop

Dan_Watson said:


> Is this new construction? Looks like an old design and sidewalk.


It's a flip. Buildt in the 70s. The hangers said it was easier to hang than most of the new homes we work on.


----------



## 91782

Did you skim coat the floors too? Because they look very white.

Or is that kilz?


----------



## blacktop

blacktop said:


> It was open to both rooms...but truckass walled it up !!
> 
> turn over queens don't care about right!!


I told you wrong Johnny. That is the existing wall. They did open up the wall from the living room to the kitchen . He wanted to wrap the openings with drywall[ 3 of them]I talked him out of it....I said the more conerbead you throw at me the more it's gonna cost ya!! Plus !! Wood is easier to clean compared to drywall . Potential home buyers look at stuff like that. Then he he tells me he want's me to slap stomp the ceilings! :blink: I was like... You spent all this time and money to fix up this 1970 s home into something modern and you want an outdated 1970s texture on the ceilings?? He said YES! [ I swear...I really don't get people sometimes!!] 


SmallTownGuy said:


> Did y ou skim coat the floors too? Because they look very white.
> 
> Or is that kilz?


It Is kilz. The home caught fire in the kitchen is my guess...that's where most of the fire damage was..the ceiling joist was replaced in that area.. He scrubbed the entire frame down with vinegar and water. Then kilz over most of the areas that showed burned damage ..All the sub floors are coated with kilz.. The place still smells like ass tho!! But I don't have to worry about dropping any mud!!:laughing:


----------



## TEnglish14

Framing up some walls at a college, thought this was a neat picture.











Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Dan_Watson

TEnglish14 said:


> Framing up some walls at a college, thought this was a neat picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


What college?


----------



## TEnglish14

Dan_Watson said:


> What college?



Mohawk Valley Community College in Rome, NY


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Donohue Const

If your yard is to muddy to find a good place to nail a 2 ply truss together 

Use the roof!!


----------



## TimelessQuality

How's the hand Ryan?


----------



## Donohue Const

Over all, it's really good

Got sore today, was crawling around the roof all day with a nail gun sheeting

If i use it to much, I can tell that night

But, I'm back to setting 16's faster then any of my guys!!


----------



## brickhook

Donohue Const said:


> Over all, it's really good
> 
> Got sore today, was crawling around the roof all day with a nail gun sheeting
> 
> If i use it to much, I can tell that night
> 
> But, I'm back to setting 16's faster then any of my guys!!


Glad you're doing good :thumbsup:


----------



## pm_sup

I haven't posted for a few years on the picture thread, but I thought I would share since my part in it, will come to a close in a couple months.
This is the last building in phase I of this project, which I've been on for three years.
It's fun, because the last two buildings have been steel structures, as opposed to wood frame.

This last building houses a swimming pool, fitness centre and offices.

Finally the roof is going on. The night time photos are a concrete pour our crews worked on, until midnight in December to sneak in under a weather window.

The project consists of 300 residential units, in multiple buildings, 1.2 km of **** improvements, 2 parks, and the 2 steel/commercial buildings


----------



## Lucien

*Pics of new workshops*

Workshop is steel structural type, and basement is brick made and needs mortar laying on its surface, nearly done. Wish prosperous achievement in 2016:thumbup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

1st house for my new builder


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Just turned the keys over to the homeowner on this basement finish.


----------



## Youngin'

Great job. Love the tile!


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Just turned the keys over to the homeowner on this basement finish.


Nice work :thumbsup:
What are the inset panels under the bar made of?


----------



## asevereid

Picking up on this one where someone else left off. 
T&G spruce and fir from floor to ceiling.


----------



## Lucien

A&E Exteriors said:


> 1st house for my new builder


nice works


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Philament said:


> Nice work :thumbsup:
> What are the inset panels under the bar made of?


The panels on the bar and back splash (behind the sink/TV) are cork flooring. I was originally going to use the cork on the floor, but I didn’t like the seams.

In a month or so we’ll have it photographed with proper equipment/lighting. The camera on my phone doesn’t do it justice.


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> The panels on the bar and back splash (behind the sink/TV) are cork flooring. I was originally going to use the cork on the floor, but I didn’t like the seams.
> 
> In a month or so we’ll have it photographed with proper equipment/lighting. The camera on my phone doesn’t do it justice.


Thanks! I thought it might have been onyx or something like that. Interesting concept.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Ready to go, materials show up tomorrow.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Almost done


----------



## gbruzze1

Dan_Watson said:


> Ready to go, materials show up tomorrow.



Can't tell from the pic. What's going on with that deck? Steel frame? What's on top?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

gbruzze1 said:


> Can't tell from the pic. What's going on with that deck? Steel frame? What's on top?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's Paverdeck. 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/steel-paverdeck-helical-200529/


----------



## dayexco

Dan_Watson said:


> It's Paverdeck.
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f50/steel-paverdeck-helical-200529/


would you have pics of the completed product from that other thread dan?


----------



## Dan_Watson

dayexco said:


> would you have pics of the completed product from that other thread dan?


Stone was delivered Friday. We started another second floor balcony and screened in porch as well. I will start another thread for the rest of the project.


----------



## digiconsoo

Spent last week helping the BIL install millwork in Avalon.

Good to get out of the shop for a bit.

Haven't done it in a while, kinda fun.

Too many steps, though.


----------



## Brad Gunn

Beautiful work, Digi. My question - is it ever possible to make the handrail "flow" and still meet code? I never worked one that complex.


----------



## asevereid

T&G.... So much T&G...


----------



## overanalyze

Today we had a somewhat challenging beam install. We are doing a large kitchen reno. Part of the scope was to remove a couple small walls. We knew a new beam would need installed. What we found after demo is that a point load from another beam had been unsupported since the home was built. The subfloor and joist had sagged almost an 1". So we had 2 beams to retrofit in today. 

The first was a 4 ply wood beam with 1/4" steel flitch plates. We had temp walls built prior to today. We also had a few temp posts in the basement to be able to jack and support things as we worked. The beam pocket we prepped was spot on. We had to jack the last ply into position but it went right in! 

The second beam ran perpendicularly to the first and solved our point load issue. It was a double 14" lvl. It took 2 jacks working in tandem to get it up and installed. 

Amazingly we only have a few screws pops to deal with on one wall. 

Here is a before pic and a few from today. I love this type of challenging structure work.


----------



## overanalyze

Pics...


----------



## onmywayup

asevereid said:


> T&G.... So much T&G...


Did a big old indoor pool room ceiling with the same stuff last year. Good lord were our shoulders sore after working overhead for so long. And a lot of the wood curled a but after spraying with stain, so it was extra work to force them all together on the long runs. Definitely should have sprayed after! 

Your project is looking great though. I really do love the wood look a lot. 

_____________________
The harder I work, the more luck I seem to have


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This roof sucks. At least it's only one layer


----------



## Dan_Watson

Something missing on that roof?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dan_Watson said:


> Something missing on that roof?


What?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well, let's have it what am I missing


----------



## Calidecks

Oh Dannn! Wtf is he missing?


----------



## 91782

Dan_Watson said:


> Something missing on that roof?


Snow?

12 pack?

Dancing girls?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Harnesses and safety lines?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dan_Watson said:


> Harnesses and safety lines?


That's what roof jacks are for.


----------



## Builders Inc.

That's actually a low slope roof with a safety guy on the edge saying whoa don't get too close to the edge. And stuff like hey be careful up there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Oh and under 50' wide 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

...

https://www.builders.org/consumer-resources/new-fall-protection-requirements/


----------



## Dan_Watson

Not being a jerk. We started using them for everything when it became law. I don't want to see a guy hurt, that's for sure. And I don't want your public pictures getting you in trouble.


----------



## 91782

Dan_Watson said:


> Not being a jerk. We started using them for everything when it became law. I don't want to see a guy hurt, that's for sure. And I don't want your public pictures getting you in trouble.


Exactly.:thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> This roof sucks. At least it's only one layer


Looks like a lot of flashing to deal with. Replacing it?

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

All the step is actually in good shape, had to have been redone last roof. Thick galvanized and still shiny


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.builders.org/consumer-resources/new-fall-protection-requirements/



4/12 pitch over 6' in the air requires a harness? Right.... Lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> 4/12 pitch over 6' in the air requires a harness? Right.... Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What I've heard, and this is purely anecdotal, is that no one caught and forced to pay an OSHA/MIOSHA fine has been seen laughing.

:blink::blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> 4/12 pitch over 6' in the air requires a harness? Right.... Lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not just harnesses...2 forms of fall protection


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not just harnesses...2 forms of fall protection


So what else would you have beside a harness? Any thing steep or over 1 story I use a harness. Even though OSHA has no say over me.

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> So what else would you have beside a harness? Any thing steep or over 1 story I use a harness. Even though OSHA has no say over me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Roof jacks or guard rails


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Roof jacks or guard rails


Oh sure, was not even thinking of them. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> So what else would you have beside a harness? Any thing steep or over 1 story I use a harness. Even though OSHA has no say over me.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk



I'm exempt as well I wore a harness once. Didn't like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> I'm exempt as well I wore a harness once. Didn't like it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It beats coming of the roof, and with metal it cam be slick at times. Will use my manlift below when I can to lift material up and provide protection if I do slide. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> What I've heard, and this is purely anecdotal, is that no one caught and forced to pay an OSHA/MIOSHA fine has been seen laughing.
> 
> :blink::blink:


Anecdotal ,,, I had to look that chit up!!!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> It beats coming of the roof, and with metal it cam be slick at times. Will use my manlift below when I can to lift material up and provide protection if I do slide.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


That is true. I will get the rope out on some jobs. With shingles a anything 8/12 and up I start off a pic and put jacks in about 6 rows up. I can then if need be use a step ladder to lay on the roof, cushions, or more jacks for reach. Depending on the exact pitch and weather of course.

I noticed when I did my small standing seam job that stuff was slicker than snot and the cushion slid as well (albeit slowly).

As I get into metal roofing I will definatley get the rope out more.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> That is true. I will get the rope out on some jobs. With shingles a anything 8/12 and up I start off a pic and put jacks in about 6 rows up. I can then if need be use a step ladder to lay on the roof, cushions, or more jacks for reach. Depending on the exact pitch and weather of course.
> 
> I noticed when I did my small standing seam job that stuff was slicker than snot and the cushion slid as well (albeit slowly).
> 
> As I get into metal roofing I will definatley get the rope out more.


That is where having shoes with soft soles really help. Dust and metal roofs don,t go together. Lol 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nor does metal and any drop or water lol


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> Anecdotal ,,, I had to look that chit up!!!


I got a thesaurus for Christmas, so expect to see some classier language from time to time. I won't wax loquacious ...

:jester:


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> I got a thesaurus for Christmas, so expect to see some classier language from time to time. I won't wax loquacious ...
> 
> :jester:


Oh... I knew what the word meant When I read your post ...Just never seen the word before!!! :laughing: And I've read Poe!! :blink:


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> Oh... I knew what the word meant When I read your post ...Just never seen the word before!!! :laughing: And I've read Poe!! :blink:


Now, now, I didn't say you were poe - you probably make as much money as anybody.

I thought you were going to ask me what a thesaurus was and I was going to explain it's a first cousin of a tyrannosaurus....


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> Now, now, I didn't say you were poe - you probably make as much money as anybody.
> 
> I thought you were going to ask me what a thesaurus was and I was going to explain it's a first cousin of a tyrannosaurus....


I know what thesaurus Is!! I've seen that word before!! :laughing:


Just tone it down a bit old man...I'm just a mudder!! :whistling


----------



## Youngin'

asevereid said:


> T&G.... So much T&G...


I've always wanted to do a house with that stuff but we've never had any clients go for it.


----------



## jlhaslip

Youngin' said:


> I've always wanted to do a house with that stuff but we've never had any clients go for it.


The first one or two are fun, but after that it is just work.


----------



## SamM

Kitchen/dining reno we just completed. Tore out a wall between the kitchen and dining room to make a bit more room. Photos taken by the client (real estate agent). One of the best looking projects I've ever done, even if the tile kicked my ass a few times.


----------



## Builders Inc.

SamM said:


> Kitchen/dining reno we just completed. Tore out a wall between the kitchen and dining room to make a bit more room. Photos taken by the client (real estate agent). One of the best looking projects I've ever done, even if the tile kicked my ass a few times.



Looks great Sam. I love those apron sinks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

jlhaslip said:


> The first one or two are fun, but after that it is just work.





Youngin' said:


> I've always wanted to do a house with that stuff but we've never had any clients go for it.


I love T&G on a ceiling


----------



## Calidecks

My patio cover at my home.
Had this shipped here from Michigan with two coats of poly on 4 sides.


----------



## Youngin'

jlhaslip said:


> The first one or two are fun, but after that it is just work.


I know it's probably a pain. My dream home wouldn't have a lick of drywall though, wood everywhere would be nice.


----------



## Leo G

Youngin' said:


> I know it's probably a pain. My dream home wouldn't have a lick of drywall though, wood everywhere would be nice.


Can you say .... Tinderbox :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> Can you say .... Tinderbox :whistling:laughing:


Now now it's not as if I'm going to stick a wicker chair between the drapes and the fireplace. :whistling:


----------



## digiconsoo

Brad Gunn said:


> Beautiful work, Digi. My question - is it ever possible to make the handrail "flow" and still meet code? I never worked one that complex.


Me neither!!

I'm no stair guy, we installed the panel work, arches, columns, ceiling etc., but the stairs were done by experts.

The stair rail was done by Bob at Harmony Stairs, LLC, which used to be Harmonson Stairs, West Berlin NJ

http://harmonystairs.wix.com/harmonystairsllc#!gallery/cpax


Bob's about the nicest guy you could hope to work with, and a heck of a craftsman.


----------



## Brad Gunn

Thanks for the heads up. Still awesome work on your part of it!:thumbsup:


----------



## Texas Wax

Youngin' said:


> I've always wanted to do a house with that stuff but we've never had any clients go for it.


It'll happen and when it does 

Did a lot of 2-400 sqft jobs, a couple over indoor pools ... and then a job with shy of a mile's worth of 8". 4 gable 40' ridgeline over a 1600 sqft living area and more .... :blink: be careful what you wish for :laughing:


----------



## Brad Gunn

NTGutterGuy: 

some how double posted.


----------



## Youngin'

Texas Wax said:


> It'll happen and when it does
> 
> Did a lot of 2-400 sqft jobs, a couple over indoor pools ... and then a job with shy of a mile's worth of 8". 4 gable 40' ridgeline over a 1600 sqft living area and more .... :blink: be careful what you wish for :laughing:


We've got a house in lock up right now that's going to have barn board in the bathrooms. It'll be as close as I can get right now. 

Who knows maybe I'll have to deal more T&G than I can shake a stick at the next job.


----------



## Brad Gunn

NYgutterguy said:


> 4/12 pitch over 6' in the air requires a harness? Right.... Lmao


Right there - I didn't know about the 4 in 12 rule. :no:
I've never fallen off of anything under 8 in 12:sad:


----------



## Morning Wood

Getting dried in just in time for the nice weather.


----------



## blacktop

,,,,


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## blacktop

edit


----------



## 91782

Do not tell me what is in that bathtub, I do not want to know.

New straps on the stilts- nice.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

RossDesignBuild said:


> Never seen a railing done like that...not knocking it just different.


I used to do them a little different but i guess they don't let us notch handrails here anymore


----------



## SamM

RossDesignBuild said:


> Never seen a railing done like that...not knocking it just different.


I see them all the time here.


----------



## Dan_Watson

The Amish do that in these parts.


----------



## blacktop

It's production housing ...Am I the only one that noticed ?


I'm guessing A&E Is doing what he's paid to do.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> It's production housing ...Am I the only one that noticed ?
> 
> 
> I'm guessing A&E Is doing what he's paid to do.


Pretty much, in this instance I am also trying to figure out what the guy who never showed ups plan was with the material package. 

I have classes all next week, going back next Saturday do do landing and stairs if they can pour the patio while I'm away.


Railing is completed so they can maybe get a C of O middle of next week.


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Pretty much, in this instance I am also trying to figure out what the guy who never showed ups plan was with the material package.
> 
> I have classes all next week, going back next Saturday do do landing and stairs if they can pour the patio while I'm away.
> 
> 
> Railing is completed so they can maybe get a C of O middle of next week.


I work on the same homes .. I know Where your coming from!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

blacktop said:


> I work on the same homes .. I know Where your coming from!


You probably know the guy who didn't show up then too! Lol


----------



## RossDesignBuild

We get alot of snow here so I always put a bottom rail so your not whacking balusters with a shovel Ive never seen it here in new England. Like I said not knocking it if someone paid me to do it I would.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Makes sense.


----------



## Resta

9 5/8 on 12 1/4


----------



## EricBrancard

SamM said:


> I see them all the time here.


I don't see them as much anymore but it was common. That whole style deck could be completed for less than the cost of materials on a PVC desk that I would build now. All the deck pockets screwed into the rim like that is actually really strong.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This one goes back to "on this day in 2010" Helped a friend on a fire restoration.

I tore off the 4 layers of roof and remaining decking, joists, and rafters, and replaced with new everything.....back when I was young! Lol had a guy cleanup and I did the rest solo. I bought my first new roofing gun for this job.


----------



## Diamond D.

A&E Exteriors said:


> This one goes back to "on this day in 2010" Helped a friend on a fire restoration.
> 
> .....back when I was young!


Step flashing?

D.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Diamond D. said:


> Step flashing?
> 
> D.


It's there


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Dan_Watson

Black step flashing?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yes


----------



## Dan_Watson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yes


Never seen that before. Definitely a lot of times I wish I had.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dan_Watson said:


> Never seen that before. Definitely a lot of times I wish I had.


Really? It comes in black, brown, terratone. Maybe more but that's all I've seen


----------



## Leo G

Tar coated step flashing.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Maybe I will give it a try one of these days


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I didn't side that particular job, however I don't see the point in doing all that. I have never seen it done either to be honest



Must say I never rally see that often around here either 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Seems to be fairly common around here.


----------



## smeagol

A 60x120x19 we are putting liner panel in









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## smeagol

A plain jane 40x56x14 we just finished









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

We'll be pouring the floor for the gym sometime next week. Big house attached to it as well.


----------



## airborndeath

Newton MA screen porch


----------



## A&E Exteriors

EricBrancard said:


> You bend up an L with a hemmed edge to set the J on?


Passed through my head in random thought....would this be a flat L, or an L with a visible finished pressure bend.


----------



## EricBrancard

A&E Exteriors said:


> Passed through my head in random thought....would this be a flat L, or an L with a visible finished pressure bend.


L with a visible hemmed edge. About 1/4" wider than the J. You could use coil that color matches the siding, the roofing or just use the same color as the trim. This pic is from my house, where I just used the white coil. I under bend the L a bit so I can press it tight to the roof and then the J sits really straight.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

EricBrancard said:


> L with a visible hemmed edge. About 1/4" wider than the J. You could use coil that color matches the siding, the roofing or just use the same color as the trim. This pic is from my house, where I just used the white coil. I under bend the L a bit so I can press it tight to the roof and then the J sits really straight.
> 
> View attachment 293033


I can dig it.


----------



## smeagol

Baer, that steel basket looks great. This is how we had to get some 49 footers on the roof.









Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## baerconstructio

smeagol said:


> Baer, that steel basket looks great. This is how we had to get some 49 footers on the roof.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


We used to do it that way. Amazing how much the basket sped it up.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> I can dig it.


When I do that not only under brake it , but also bend the outer 1/2 3/4 down to to make a nice fit against the shingles. Also will double the L piece to make it fairly stiff.


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> L with a visible hemmed edge. About 1/4" wider than the J. You could use coil that color matches the siding, the roofing or just use the same color as the trim. This pic is from my house, where I just used the white coil. I under bend the L a bit so I can press it tight to the roof and then the J sits really straight.
> 
> View attachment 293033


You built yourself a new home Eric ? Is that the master bed balcony porch?


----------



## EricBrancard

blacktop said:


> You built yourself a new home Eric ? Is that the master bed balcony porch?


Yup. That's the bonus room over the garage. I have no idea what it's going to be now. Originally it was going to be my office so I put that dormer there for an outside set of stairs. Decided the walk out basement made for better office space, and since the dormer was already there, figured a balcony would be cool. Could be an in-law suite, play room, whatever. 

Master is on the first floor. It's a cape so we just finished (and I use the term "finished" loosely because nothing is ever finished) the first floor for now. Been picking away at the upstairs now that the baby is here.


----------



## Leo G

Build an inlaw room and they will come.....


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Build an inlaw room and they will come.....


As long as they love to cook and can supply cash...they are welcome.

Built-in babysitting is a plus also.


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> Yup. That's the bonus room over the garage. I have no idea what it's going to be now. Originally it was going to be my office so I put that dormer there for an outside set of stairs. Decided the walk out basement made for better office space, and since the dormer was already there, figured a balcony would be cool. Could be an in-law suite, play room, whatever.
> 
> Master is on the first floor. It's a cape so we just finished (and I use the term "finished" loosely because nothing is ever finished) the first floor for now. Been picking away at the upstairs now that the baby is here.


Good on you for the new home and congratulations. On the baby. :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

blacktop said:


> Good on you for the new home and congratulations. On the baby. :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> First deck of the year


West Michigan Lumber pckage?


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## A&E Exteriors

TEnglish14 said:


> The guy I always work with is old school and that's how he does it. Believes guns are the discourage of the industry so just grew accustom to it, I personally enjoy it, not so sure about the rest of the crew haha


I'd agree with the old man, way to many people don't adjust the depth drive and just blow them through, I hate to hear a prospect tell me that they are so FAST.ales me cringe everytime....and I always use a gun and can do 20sq a day on the right section but I consider myself more efficient than fast


----------



## Randy Bush

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 299953
> 
> 
> View attachment 299961
> 
> 
> View attachment 299969
> 
> 
> View attachment 299977
> 
> 
> View attachment 299985
> 
> 
> View attachment 299993


how come the corner tiles don't line , what a hack job Rob. :jester:

Really pretty nice looking job. :thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

Sweet Rob!!


----------



## hdavis

Looks great to me, Rob, but what do I know.:whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Absolutely beautiful job Rob!

Sent from my SM-T520 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Randy Bush said:


> how come the corner tiles don't line , what a hack job Rob. :jester:
> 
> Really pretty nice looking job. :thumbsup:


Look closer.. they do line up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Meanwhile, couple houses down....he's having a green smoke, I can smell it..lol


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Finally got this piece installed in a basement finish we recently completed. 14’ x 9’ – prefinished in the shop and assembled on site. We’ll have real photos taken of this and the rest of the basement in June.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

That looks great Paul!


----------



## pizalm

Finally done with all the timbers and roof here. The height around the front definitely made for a challenge. 




















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Just a couple doors installed, nothing too exciting 




















Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## heavy_d

A small front porch I just completed this morning. PT decking but he is a great repeat customer so I upgraded him to cedar rails!


----------



## hdavis

TEnglish14 said:


> Just a couple doors installed, nothing too exciting


Should have had a bikini model take that photo.:whistling


----------



## TEnglish14

I'll see what I can arrange for the next one haha


Sent from the seat of a 6.slow


----------



## Randy Bush

Not really a picture of job just finished , but the sidewalk in from of it. thought it was pretty cool. Company is still in business today , but as a block supplier. Amazing it has lasted this long, not like concrete today.


----------



## abmremodel

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason muir

Demo


----------



## SamM

Popped a door in an old farmhouse today. For as out of square the hole was it didn't turn out too bad.


----------



## Calidecks

abmremodel said:


> View attachment 304769
> View attachment 304777
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Abmremodel:


----------



## overanalyze

Doing this tiny addition for an office. It is a funky one. Shingled and installed the soffit and fascia today. It creates a new entrance for one of the businesses in the building.


----------



## overanalyze

This was the spot before framing. We even dusted off our masonry tools to lay this massive foundation...lol! We had to angle the footprint to avoid the main gas service. The ac units sat back in the corner so we had to get those moved as well.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tattoo shop flooring job


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Leo G

Made a pine countertop with breadboard ends.


Glued this up over the weekend









Did this today




































No glue on the breadboard ends, just held by the wooden pins.


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


>


Did you poly a floating floor?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Did you poly a floating floor?


No....can't turn over a dirty job....lol 

Was still wet from the mop


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> No....can't turn over a dirty job....lol
> 
> Was still wet from the mop


Ah ha, ok...you had me wondering what I was missing!


----------



## EricBrancard

META said:


> Ah ha, ok...you had me wondering what I was missing!


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Ah ha, ok...you had me wondering what I was missing!


Lol. It's at Reigning Ink on 57 right of 131 just past the old Crazy Horse. Go get some ink and check out the floor!


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol. It's at Reigning Ink on 57 right of 131 just past the old Crazy Horse. Go get some ink and check out the floor!


Now that's funny because it's literally 2 minutes from me and I drive by it numerous times a day.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nice! I shoulda called you Sunday!


----------



## heavy_d

Finally making progress on this deck with the gazebo!


----------



## APLITEC

Apply texture


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Well this is a first


----------



## WindowsonWash

Somebody was saving them....


----------



## Frank Castle

APLITEC said:


> Apply texture


Be sure to post a finished picture of this, I would like to see it. Thanks.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

WindowsonWash said:


> Somebody was saving them....


There was a good 15 lbs in there. One cavity had only cobs and shells in it


----------



## A&E Exteriors

How my day started


----------



## APLITEC

Frank Castle said:


> Be sure to post a finished picture of this, I would like to see it. Thanks.


Ok frank


----------



## Mordekyle

Who's the creepy guy looking in the back window?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well this is a first


Stupid squirrel - dint even put in vent baffles.


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well this is a first


This is for that drafty pine scented ambiance.


----------



## heavy_d

Moving right along..


----------



## J L

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well this is a first


I had a neighbor out in the country once ask me if I every saw anyone stealing her pine cones as she thought there should be more under the pine trees. :blink::blink: 

Maybe she was on to something :laughing::laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have had enough fun for one day...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

J L said:


> I had a neighbor out in the country once ask me if I every saw anyone stealing her pine cones as she thought there should be more under the pine trees. :blink::blink:
> 
> Maybe she was on to something :laughing::laughing:


Maybe!


----------



## Diamond D.

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol. It's at Reigning Ink on 57 right of 131 just past the old Crazy Horse. Go get some ink and check out the floor!


Great! Free ad with every new floor.

D.


Errr, now, 2 free ads.:blush:


----------



## heavy_d

Got the posts all blocked in and bolted, plus the skirt framing and 2/3 of the cedar 1x6 installed. Tomorrow will finish those off and do deck boards!


----------



## heavy_d

Deckboards done, just gotta screw a few spots around the posts.

Tomorrow I start the roof!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just need to flash the chimneys and she's done!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Before


----------



## Easy Gibson

heavy_d said:


> Deckboards done, just gotta screw a few spots around the posts.
> 
> Tomorrow I start the roof!


Is that THE roof?

Please keep updating. I'm very emotionally invested in the construction of this roof.


----------



## heavy_d

Easy Gibson said:


> Is that THE roof?
> 
> Please keep updating. I'm very emotionally invested in the construction of this roof.


Yes that's the roof. You and me both, pal. Did a short day Friday, got the beams and knee braces up and did a site cleanup and dump run. Roof structure starts tomorrow.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Just need to flash the chimneys and she's done!


Do you like that type of ridge vent? Those are like the 4 ft plastic ones? I use to use that type when did shingles. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Do you like that type of ridge vent? Those are like the 4 ft plastic ones? I use to use that type when did shingles.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


Hah - good eye!

I've got similar on my place, also used such back in the early 90s.

Didn't know it was still around.


----------



## Tom M

The ones with the baffles...I think Snow Country or whatever Tri Built sell are the best at drawing air on the negative side.

A&E are you roofing solo?

Nice job on the roof, I looked at the way you started the valley. After weaving the under course I always turn a shingle across both sides before running the cut side.


----------



## Easy Gibson

heavy_d said:


> Yes that's the roof. You and me both, pal. Did a short day Friday, got the beams and knee braces up and did a site cleanup and dump run. Roof structure starts tomorrow.


Can't remember, are you a one man band?

Funny, my internet went out last night so to kill time I started looking at a folder of pictures I found. In amongst friend and party pics was a shot of a deck job I did. I recoiled in horror at the size of it. Can't even imagine doing something like that alone, but there it was. Done. hah


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> Do you like that type of ridge vent? Those are like the 4 ft plastic ones? I use to use that type when did shingles.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


It's actually omnivent. The one rolled vent I have faith in. I had a couple rolls left in my gaeage. I typically use Airvent II, I like that it's filtered.



Tom M said:


> The ones with the baffles...I think Snow Country or whatever Tri Built sell are the best at drawing air on the negative side.
> 
> A&E are you roofing solo?
> 
> Nice job on the roof, I looked at the way you started the valley. After weaving the under course I always turn a shingle across both sides before running the cut side.


I'm kinda solo. Have one green as can be helper and my girlfriend does cleanup and shingles when I need an extra gun going.


----------



## heavy_d

Easy Gibson said:


> Can't remember, are you a one man band?
> 
> Funny, my internet went out last night so to kill time I started looking at a folder of pictures I found. In amongst friend and party pics was a shot of a deck job I did. I recoiled in horror at the size of it. Can't even imagine doing something like that alone, but there it was. Done. hah


Yes I work solo. Putting this fascia up is time consuming to say the least.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Wrapping up an IP phone conversion. Once I'm done here its off to their new warehouse to cable in a similar system.


----------



## TimelessQuality

gbruzze1 said:


> I thought that seam board had a lil curve to it


I thought it looked a little cupped... Or maybe warped?


----------



## overanalyze

Hole is dug for our next home. Nice 3,000 sq ft modern ranch. 10' zero enrty, lookout basement.


----------



## Calidecks

overanalyze said:


> Hole is dug for our next home. Nice 3,000 sq ft modern ranch. 10' zero enrty, lookout basement.


That's crazy to dig a hole for a home.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Finished this project up today - 

























Helical piers and brackets for trash bins and pipe supports. 

And had this emergency support and secure to do this afternoon -


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> That's crazy to dig a hole for a home.


You don't know what you're missing. I couldn't imagine living on slab or crawl space. I have 9' ceilings in my basement.


----------



## elementbldrs

Emptying as fast as they show....


----------



## Easy Gibson

Dan_Watson said:


> And had this emergency support and secure to do this afternoon -


Good think they had the chair protected with that blanket. Almost seems like an inside job with that kind of foresight.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Wrapping up an IP phone conversion. Once I'm done here its off to their new warehouse to cable in a similar system.


Why the heck would you buy two little switches instead of one big one?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> Why the heck would you buy two little switches instead of one big one?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Because the customer swore up and down they only wanted so many phones.

Then once they saw it they started with well we should put one here and here and here, and then they were over 16 devices.

I tried to talk them into getting a 24 port originally but they wanted to save money and were never going to have need for more then 16 devices.

So that's why they ended up spending more on 2 16 port switches instead of a 24 port because they were trying to save money.

At the end of the day I could really care less if they had said use only 8 port switches I would have racked it with as many 8 port switches as I needed.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Because the customer swore up and down they only wanted so many phones.
> 
> Then once they saw it they started with well we should put one here and here and here, and then they were over 16 devices.
> 
> I tried to talk them into getting a 24 port originally but they wanted to save money and were never going to have need for more then 16 devices.
> 
> So that's why they ended up spending more on 2 16 port switches instead of a 24 port because they were trying to save money.
> 
> At the end of the day I could really care less if they had said use only 8 port switches I would have racked it with as many 8 port switches as I needed.


Yeah I hear ya, been there, I'm a big UBNT fan as well.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

Between ordering those two switches the price jumped over 100$, where do you get your ubnt gear?

I have tried TDL Canada and fleetnetworks, fleet networks seems to have better stock levels, where I get the feeling TDL just takes my order and calls ubnt and has me wait for it to come in from them.


----------



## Randy Bush

House I am doing the soffit and fascia on. Neighbor was nice enough to let me use his driveway for my lift , which makes a job like this a lot easier. Also first time make the crown molding fasica.


----------



## Philament

Randy Bush said:


> Also first time make the crown molding fasica.


Sounds interesting, any pictures of this process?


----------



## Leo G

Bookcases and a Window Seat.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Bookcases and a Window Seat.


Is that snow outside?


----------



## Leo G

Ya Mike. It the snow that can withstand 87F.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Ya Mike. It the snow that can withstand 87F.


How am I supposed to know? Looks like either sand or snow. Looks white.


----------



## Leo G

It's called blown out highlights.


----------



## Frank Castle

Leo G said:


> Ya Mike. It the snow that can withstand 87F.


Give him a break. He's in California. He may have never seen the stuff in person.:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I assume he knows it summer over here too though.


----------



## Randy Bush

Philament said:


> Sounds interesting, any pictures of this process?


I will try and take some tomorrow when making it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I assume he knows it summer over here too though.


I don't no! You know what happens when you assume :laughing:


----------



## pizalm

Cleaning the rock off to start the guesthouse on a new project











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## META

pizalm said:


> Cleaning the rock off to start the guesthouse on a new project
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Nice view


----------



## Dan_Watson

32 helical piers for solar arrays - 










And finally able to get some more done on the screened in porch and decks -


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Between ordering those two switches the price jumped over 100$, where do you get your ubnt gear?
> 
> I have tried TDL Canada and fleetnetworks, fleet networks seems to have better stock levels, where I get the feeling TDL just takes my order and calls ubnt and has me wait for it to come in from them.


I use to deal with TDL but AVAD has been murdering their prices.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PMCarpentryLLC

Just about finished..


----------



## AccurateCut




----------



## TEnglish14

Biggest job this far, started the demo on last week. Demo should be done tomorrow and may start to install the beam to remove a load gearing wall.










Finally got another job in paint, getting the majority of the drop ceiling in tomorrow morning.











Sent from the werktrok


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Wrap this one up tomorrow. Need to swap a few sheets of decking and throw down about 5 sq


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This one's for struble


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> This one's for struble


I was gonna ask you if the contract included re-doing the planters...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No, planter boxes not included..lol


----------



## Morning Wood

Finally getting this covered up


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Morning Wood said:


> Finally getting this covered up


How is that tiger paw to walk on?


----------



## Morning Wood

I don't know. I'm not walking on it. Plus, we went minimal on staples. It's a 10 pitch. I'll walk the ply but not that paw stuff.


----------



## rosevilleHVAC

Love the pics of the jobsites. Here is my latest selfie from inside the Galleria Mall in Roseville CA.









https://www.facebook.com/rosevilleheatingandaircompany/


----------



## pizalm

A&E Exteriors said:


> How is that tiger paw to walk on?




Last place I did was a 10/12, the roofers used felt buster (step below) and they were walking on it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gbruzze1

SmallTownGuy said:


> I was gonna ask you if the contract included re-doing the planters...




He's planting Marlboro's for them. Gonna come back tomorrow to a pack of 72's. Should be 100's by next week. 


Gary


----------



## RossDesignBuild

Just started this over garage bedroom addition. I decided to two phase it and water tight the main bedroom addition before the roof comes off over the kitchen and make the connection (hallway and an office area) to the existing house. Fun job great homeowners.


----------



## EricBrancard

You using ZIP on the roof as well?


----------



## RossDesignBuild

EricBrancard said:


> You using ZIP on the roof as well?


Yep


----------



## EricBrancard

RossDesignBuild said:


> Yep


Makes drying in additions so much easier. I've had some interiors finished before roofing and siding was on.


----------



## blacktop

... pay me! :thumbup:


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## blacktop

...


----------



## RossDesignBuild

EricBrancard said:


> Makes drying in additions so much easier. I've had some interiors finished before roofing and siding was on.


I very rarely use anything else. That's crazy though but I believe it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Pumped 54 yards of concrete yesterday. 5 hours start to finish. They were humping – 93 degrees was the projected high. We were walking on it at 3:00.


----------



## blacktop

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Pumped 54 yards of concrete yesterday. 5 hours start to finish. They were humping – 93 degrees was the projected high. We were walking on it at 3:00.


I don't see you .. you hiding in the shade? :laughing:


----------



## Inner10

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Pumped 54 yards of concrete yesterday. 5 hours start to finish. They were humping – 93 degrees was the projected high. We were walking on it at 3:00.


I've never seen so many sombreros on a job site.


----------



## aptpupil

heavy_d said:


> Finally got to go back and do the stairs. Was waiting on landscapers to do stone.
> 
> Still have to build gate doors on far side. Then I will take some good final pics. Hoping to fly the quadcopter for some sweet aerial shots.


No graspable rails required up there?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

18 & 2/3 on today.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And for those of you wondering....
With a ground temp of 85• the surface temp on shingles is







And the air temperature on the roof is


----------



## Mordekyle

A&E Exteriors said:


> I don't strike too many lines. Run my underlayment straight with the sheeting and stay pretty darn straight with my shingles. On a long run I'll snap a couple at the top if I'm to far off.




Ya, I like to snap a line if i get an 1/8" drop. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> Ya, I like to snap a line if i get an 1/8" drop.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I snapped one today at the top of the funnel


----------



## heavy_d

aptpupil said:


> No graspable rails required up there?


I can grasp a 2x4 just fine. You got tiny hands?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

blacktop said:


> I don't see you .. you hiding in the shade? :laughing:


I was pissed I had to leave the air-conditioned house to take the pictures.



Inner10 said:


> I've never seen so many sombreros on a job site.


You're only seeing half the pour in that picture. There were a total of 17 sombreros, one hoodie and one Colts cap out there.


----------



## Resta

Master bedroom crown 4 3/4 on 13 1/4 and master bathroom ceiling.


----------



## Randy Bush

Resta said:


> Master bedroom crown 4 3/4 on 13 1/4 and master bathroom ceiling.



ceiling is a little weird , not my liking.


----------



## Leo G

That driveway is bigger then my yard.


----------



## dibs16

SectorSecurity said:


> That garage is nicer then my ****ing house


I guess its a "mini" version of their old carriage house, there was a 3 story clock tower on the original. 

I cant believe i didnt take a picture of the house. Actually a picture wouldn't even do it justice. I think its 6500sf 6 beds 6 baths, originally built in 1854. Zillow said 7 million.

They have an outdoor batting cage as well. Their 9 year old triplets are absolutely nasty baseball players. As we were wrapping up they were heading to tryouts for the New York little league world series team

Must be nice...


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> No, nails are extra 👍


If you look close there are nails in the pile ,so that must mean it is a package deal.  

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Got a good first day in


----------



## RossDesignBuild

dibs16 said:


> I guess its a "mini" version of their old carriage house, there was a 3 story clock tower on the original.
> 
> I cant believe i didnt take a picture of the house. Actually a picture wouldn't even do it justice. I think its 6500sf 6 beds 6 baths, originally built in 1854. Zillow said 7 million.
> 
> They have an outdoor batting cage as well. Their 9 year old triplets are absolutely nasty baseball players. As we were wrapping up they were heading to tryouts for the New York little league world series team
> 
> Must be nice...


Duxbury? Or should I say deluxebury


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Got a good first day in


Got it dried in for chance of rain tonight, tomorrow smooth sailing. Good work.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Got a good first day in




Resting up for your 30sq marathon tomorrow ?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Marathon is Friday


----------



## aptpupil

heavy_d said:


> I can grasp a 2x4 just fine. You got tiny hands?


Funny guy.
That's not to code here. IRC 311.7.8.3


----------



## Mordekyle

A&E Exteriors said:


> Marathon is Friday




Time lapse camera!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Resting up for your 30sq marathon tomorrow ?


This was an hour and a half


----------



## dibs16

RossDesignBuild said:


> Duxbury? Or should I say deluxebury


This was actually in Rye, NY :thumbsup:


----------



## gbruzze1

dibs16 said:


> This was actually in Rye, NY :thumbsup:




Lot of work in rye. I do some work there once and a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

gbruzze1 said:


> Lot of work in rye. I do some work there once and a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Beautiful homes there. Work there once in a while too. Friend lives there


----------



## META

Remodeling Gramp's old home, many family memories here.


----------



## dibs16

gbruzze1 said:


> Lot of work in rye. I do some work there once and a while.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was beautiful there. On the way down we stopped and did a quick outdoor cage in Wesport, CT. Real nice area down there too.


----------



## gbruzze1

dibs16 said:


> It was beautiful there. On the way down we stopped and did a quick outdoor cage in Wesport, CT. Real nice area down there too.




I work out of new Rochelle (2 exits south of rye) and I live in norwalk (borders Westport)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

gbruzze1 said:


> I work out of new Rochelle (2 exits south of rye) and I live in norwalk (borders Westport)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The Gold Coast.


----------



## gbruzze1

Never even heard that term before you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Really?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I got one that will trim both sides at the same time. I don't want the edges broke all the time either. When I'm joining them for cabinets I want a nice square edge. When I'm doing shelves a broken edge would speed things up.
> 
> Bought a roll of 250', got about 10-12' left over. I had 28 edges 8'. But that got broken down slightly when things were cut up. Wished I had a $15K bander for this job. Would have been nice. But the "Hamilton" edgebander worked fine.


With the Varikant you can do broken or square edges. 

I have a couple of double edge trimmers. I've never been real happy with them.

Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I have about 100' of copper counter flashing to do tomorrow


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Organizers for 2 closets.





Leo G said:


> I got one that will trim both sides at the same time. I don't want the edges broke all the time either. When I'm joining them for cabinets I want a nice square edge. When I'm doing shelves a broken edge would speed things up.
> 
> Bought a roll of 250', got about 10-12' left over. I had 28 edges 8'. But that got broken down slightly when things were cut up. Wished I had a $15K bander for this job. Would have been nice. But the "Hamilton" edgebander worked fine.


You have a Hamilton edge bander? Air or pot?




tjbnwi said:


> With the Varikant you can do broken or square edges.
> 
> I have a couple of double edge trimmers. I've never been real happy with them.
> 
> Tom


Tom can you post a picture of that Varikant? Hard to tell how it works from the drawing in the link you gave.

I also have a few double edge trimmers. They work ok once you take them apart and do one edge at a time. :laughing:

They may work better on the prefinished stuff – I don’t do much with it. On unfinished banding they seem to tear and we have to do the edge over again. We’re now using the MFK and hand sanding the broken edge.


----------



## overanalyze

Started framing. Have had some awesome weather for it!


----------



## Philament

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have about 100' of copper counter flashing to do tomorrow


What gauge and what are you bending that with? Looks bit wrinkly on the hems.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You have a Hamilton edge bander? Air or pot?
> 
> 
> 
> I also have a few double edge trimmers. They work ok once you take them apart and do one edge at a time. :laughing:
> 
> They may work better on the prefinished stuff – I don’t do much with it. On unfinished banding they seem to tear and we have to do the edge over again. We’re now using the MFK and hand sanding the broken edge.


Hamilton Beach, Iron. :whistling

They've changed the banding. I can do both sides at the same time and I rarely get tearout now. Both the raw and pre finished worked well with it. The raw stuff I use is made by Edgemate. You can't use the fleece backed cause it'll tear in both directions sometime. I bought a roll because it was $10 cheaper. Won't be doing that ever again.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Philament said:


> What gauge and what are you bending that with? Looks bit wrinkly on the hems.


Contractor sent prebent straight runs. I hand bent 2 pieces with hand bending tools to get aprooval for stepping it instead. Taking the brake with me tomorrow.

Quick squeeze with hand seamers takes away the wrinkly


----------



## A&E Exteriors

And I think it is 12oz copper


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Hamilton Beach, Iron. :whistling


At least I’ve got a manly Black & Decker iron :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> At least I’ve got a manly Black & Decker iron :laughing:


Push a button and the cord rolls up inside the iron. Teflon coated base. Auto off after and hour. Heats up in about 25 seconds.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You have a Hamilton edge bander? Air or pot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom can you post a picture of that Varikant? Hard to tell how it works from the drawing in the link you gave.
> 
> I also have a few double edge trimmers. They work ok once you take them apart and do one edge at a time. :laughing:
> 
> They may work better on the prefinished stuff – I don’t do much with it. On unfinished banding they seem to tear and we have to do the edge over again. We’re now using the MFK and hand sanding the broken edge.


I used the 700 also. 

Very happy with the results using the Varikant. Trimmed preglued fleece backed that I ran through the Conturo to place on the panel edge. The machine glue @ 400ºF melts the pre glue. Doing it this way until I use up my pre-glue inventory. All the new stock is raw machine banding.

The blade is adjustable, when the cutting location becomes dull move the blade a little. 

The heat has no affect on the pre-finished maple I use. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

On a panel.

Tom


----------



## SectorSecurity

Leo G said:


> Push a button and the cord rolls up inside the iron. Teflon coated base. Auto off after and hour. Heats up in about 25 seconds.


I cant be the only one here who will just throw things on wrinkly lol


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Push a button and the cord rolls up inside the iron. Teflon coated base. Auto off after and hour. Heats up in about 25 seconds.


Now I’m jealous. Where does a manly man get one of those? Or should I have my wife get it? :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Well, I took my wife's. But I did have to replace it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Philament said:


> What gauge and what are you bending that with? Looks bit wrinkly on the hems.


Better?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This is taking forever... they sent out 5-8" and 5-10" - 10' straight bent pieces of copper. Didn't measure just guessed and I am forced to make my steps 10" or 8". 

Oh well, they are usually good about paying a little extra if need be.









Galvanic corrosion be damned. I'm assuming the roofers cashed in the step flashing


















Bricks on one wall were a bit off









Not quite done on this corner. Had to punt and come up with something watertight


----------



## Randy Bush

That is where you need your own brake to make things like that.:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> That is where you need your own brake to make things like that.:thumbsup:


I have my brake, I with they would have sent me a couple sheets of copper. I have essentially prebent copper facia with a hem on the tall side and an unhemmed lip


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> I have my brake, I with they would have sent me a couple sheets of copper. I have essentially prebent copper facia with a hem on the tall side and an unhemmed lip


I see , I don't kn ow that I have really ever seen any copper work out here. Yards don't even carry copper flashing stock.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> I see , I don't kn ow that I have really ever seen any copper work out here. Yards don't even carry copper flashing stock.


They all have it here. When I buy it, I know a guy who lives on a backroad in the country who has a hobby coppershop in his barn and he sells it much cheaper than the yards


----------



## TimelessQuality

A&E Exteriors said:


> They all have it here. When I buy it, I know a guy who lives on a backroad in the country who has a hobby coppershop in his barn and he sells it much cheaper than the yards


Does he sell cracked corn, sugar and yeast too?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No.


----------



## C.Curry

*Outdoor amphitheater seating*

Outdoor seating project for a Boy Scout Camp in Upstate NY - seats 500.


----------



## asevereid

How'd you get the layout on that?


----------



## Leo G

And look, they're porta potty's build in.


----------



## hdavis

500 holer, eh? That'd feel a lot better with butternut seats....


----------



## C.Curry

Architect drew it up - 60 degree radius (30 degree per side), 8' center Isle - I just ran a string from center point and layed out the radius per row measurement.


----------



## C.Curry

Haha - we were joking about the holes being toilets too! We are waiting for the caps to come in - tapered stone caps.... these scouts sure got it made these days!


----------



## SkylineCO

Recently finished garage transformation. Industrial grade epoxy system and some minor painting.


----------



## overanalyze

Little personal project. Wifey wanted a new dresser. Made this one out of maple and matched the style to another one we have. Used a new way for me to set the inset reveal. I put my spacers down and used 2 little pieces of vhb to hold the drawer front on while I removed the drawer and installed the screws. Worked pretty well. It was way quicker than measuring & adjusting.


----------



## Leo G

I've used the double sided tape trick for a while now. Usually on a drawer that's blind. Otherwise I'll go from the bottom up and just use shims and screw while the drawer front is in place. I bought some 3/4" wide DST and I'll cut it 3/4" long and then split the 3.4 x 3.4 square into 4 and use those as the tape holds. I've had the same roll for 5 or 6 years now. I don't need to use it very often because not to many drawers are blind. 

Look like simple drawers to me. Just butt (glue) and nail or is there a lock joint there?


----------



## overanalyze

It is a domino drawer. 18mm UV Birch ply. Simple for me to build and plenty strong.


----------



## Leo G

Short drawers. You can do a modified lock joint a lot quicker then you could do the dominoes. To get the glue surface you mill the ends of the drawer sides to 1/2" and then do a 1/4" deep by 1/8" wide saw cut. I like doing the 1/2" because it makes it really easy to figure out the fronts.

But to each his own. It'll last a good long time either way.


----------



## overanalyze

Do you have a picture of that joint Leo?


----------



## Leo G

Of course I do. Where, that's a different story. Let me look.


----------



## Leo G

That didn't take to long.

Looks like the tongue isn't 1/4" as I described. Looks to be 1/8". Most of the gluing surface is on the flat, the tongue takes care of the positive alignment. When I make them, the tongue is very snug and then I sand a bit to make it perfect, usually 220 grit and one or two passes, ie: normal sanding. But since you're using pre finished you can just make it snug. Just use the width of a rip blade. That way you'll get a nice square corner instead of using an AT blade that'll leave the bat ears mark.


----------



## overanalyze

I like it! Simple and strong!


----------



## Leo G

Once you get it setup drawers can just fly off the tablesaw.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> Once you get it setup drawers can just fly off the tablesaw.


That may be also referred to as kickback. :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Philament

Leo G said:


> Once you get it setup drawers can just fly off the tablesaw.


What setup do you use for this cut, dado, router, table saw tenon jig?










I have done a similar lock joint (different axis) in the past, but didn't like using a tenon jig on the table saw. I used a 1/4" box cutter stack instead of standard kerf, but similar idea.


----------



## Leo G

Philament said:


> What setup do you use for this cut, dado, router, table saw tenon jig?


Just a single sawblade. Two setups I think, or at least only 2 sawblade heights.


----------



## Philament

Leo G said:


> Just a single sawblade. Two setups I think, or at least only 2 sawblade heights.


So on edge, like doing a tenon?


----------



## Leo G

Yup, use the fence as a reference. Easy peasy.

I like using a tenon gauge. Nice and accurate and you don't have to worry about vertical 90


----------



## aptpupil

SkylineCO said:


> Recently finished garage transformation. Industrial grade epoxy system and some minor painting.


What product did you use?


----------



## SkylineCO

aptpupil said:


> What product did you use?


Florock, 4700 primer and 4805 body coat. Cleared with chemical resistant, moisture cure urethane.

:thumbup:


----------



## C.Curry

*Sill plate repair*

So I just took this job in which the last contractor got fired. They were supposed to jack up the house and replace the deteriorating foundation. The job itself is pretty easy however I noticed this one problem - the sill plate is lifted off the foundation wall on one corner of the house.
Any ideas on how one would go about straightening this out?


----------



## Leo G

Rework the foundation at thousands of dollars or put a $1.50 shim in there to fill the space.


----------



## Philament

C.Curry said:


> So I just took this job in which the last contractor got fired. They were supposed to jack up the house and replace the deteriorating foundation. The job itself is pretty easy however I noticed this one problem - the sill plate is lifted off the foundation wall on one corner of the house.
> Any ideas on how one would go about straightening this out?


shim under capillary break until tight, pack with non-shrink grout, when grout is cured, remove shims and fill with non-shrink grout.


----------



## gbruzze1

Is the foundation out of level and the sill plates are level? If so, fill the gap between foundation and sill plate with non-shrink grout 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

What if the foundation is settling?


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> What if the foundation is settling?


...then you're going to need a lot of non-shrink grout
...and enginerry stuff


----------



## C.Curry

*Sill plate repair*

I haven't even taken a level to anything yet - I'm due to start in a couple weeks - I'm wondering if the house is not supported well enough on the other end... if it is actually lifting off the corner The new footers are only 6" in the ground - so settling may have taken place. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## aptpupil

C.Curry said:


> So I just took this job in which the last contractor got fired. They were supposed to jack up the house and replace the deteriorating foundation. The job itself is pretty easy however I noticed this one problem - the sill plate is lifted off the foundation wall on one corner of the house.
> Any ideas on how one would go about straightening this out?


Why is there a 1x mud sill?


----------



## Calidecks

Californiadecks said:


> What if the foundation is settling?





Philament said:


> ...then you're going to need a lot of non-shrink grout
> ...and enginerry stuff


It makes more sense than the home falling up.


----------



## Philament

Californiadecks said:


> It makes more sense than the home falling up.


Oh for sure. In the picture it didn't really show the foundation, but did mention the previous contractor got fired. If it was an old stone foundation, sometimes rocks or old mortar beds fall out when you're replacing the sill, perhaps the previous contractor wasn't quite sure how to deal with that or didn't get to it before being fired. Lots of reasons.


----------



## C.Curry

aptpupil said:


> Why is there a 1x mud sill?


They used a 2 by 6 sill ... and under that 1 by 6 decking - the only way I can wrap my head around it is that they did the math wrong and had to add the extra to compensate.


----------



## dibs16

Hangin' some papah at the packy today! Vinyl murals tomorrow, rest of the decor and sign package friday

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Kappy's. Ha


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Is that all alcohol?


----------



## BamBamm5144

A&E Exteriors said:


> Well done...how many sq?


280 with Cap


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This deck is a META / A&E production.....gonna be very nice when done








META checking up on me...lol







can't get any straighter than this


----------



## heavy_d

Gotta love Chalk lines.

Going to be composite?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

heavy_d said:


> Gotta love Chalk lines.
> 
> Going to be composite?


Yep. Composite decking and rails, azeck facia and post wraps, soffit, and EPDM water containment system


----------



## heavy_d

Cool. That'll be a nice one. Big too.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yep. Composite decking and rails, azeck facia and post wraps, soffit, and EPDM water containment system


Good on you! And for a change, this house isn't blue!


----------



## META

Wait, is that META in the far right corner? ;-)

Trex upper, TrueVent aluminum soffit, and as Andy mentioned, Azex post and beam/gutter wrap. We'll have ceiling fans and outlets wired tomorrow. All posts are low voltage lighting, stair risers have lights as well. 
Andy and crew are doing a great job.


----------



## META

This is where we started.
Client wanted the grade to be dropped in the inside corner. Being the frost wall steps up in that area, we needed to create a new frost barrier, hence the raised concrete slab/ ledge. They may tile that in the future.


----------



## Philament

I don't get into metal often, but this was a fun little challenge. Double hinges made it a bit of a head scratcher to get the gate to fold back in behind the pillar like the client requested.


----------



## sandul21

I don't have any photos but i do have a video of one of our jobs we did last week in Ballston Spa NY.


----------



## heavy_d

Hey AE.. any updates on that deck?


----------



## META

This is where we are at now. Andy needs to pull off and take care some of his pending jobs. I'll be starting posts, PVC wraps, stairs and soffit next week.


----------



## META

Other pics


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Other pics


Why Trex? That stuff is too expensive!


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> Why Trex? That stuff is too expensive!


Client, has a son, who has a friend, who has a "significant" deck company, which has a connection on material pricing, which got them a discount.


----------



## J L

Here's a few recent projects I just did on an older 96' Burger yacht. The countertop was made to accommodate 3 bar stools and was teak bullnose with fabric set into an epoxy pour. In the same salon the TV lift cabinet had the same fabric top with epoxy pour and bullnose edge. The original handrails in the salon were all aluminum and were very dated. I built the new teak handrail and base and reused the original balusters. Lastly, in the master head I built a teak vanity top with dual undermount sinks. I'm pretty stoked with how it all turned out and the client was real happy with everything too. :thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Client, has a son, who has a friend, who has a "significant" deck company, which has a connection on material pricing, which got them a discount.


I was just being a smartass.


----------



## META

Oh, and if you're being a smart ass about the rain escapes, I went with traditional materials.. ;-).


----------



## Calidecks

I don't use rain escapes. It's a pita.


----------



## oldfrt

For some reason I want to name this "The Mayan"


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> How's your pocketbook? It's my opinion decks are one of the most profitable niches in the industry. It just keeps getting better as you build a reputation.


All I can say is why didn't I figure this out sooner? :laughing:


----------



## gbruzze1

Boring kitchen, but wanted to see how much of the frieze board I could install pre-assembled, working solo. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> The post next to the house looks too close for a sleeve and skirt.
> Also you have to pay attention to your eve height. You'll need enough clearance to slide a post sleeve over it.


It's all good.


----------



## META

EricBrancard said:


> 39" is the way to go. Azek sleeves come 39".


These are 39".


----------



## gbruzze1

And now the crown...




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

gbruzze1 said:


> Boring kitchen


Who's grinding the floor?


----------



## gbruzze1

META said:


> Who's grinding the floor?




I don't think I get it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

gbruzze1 said:


> I don't think I get it...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In picture, it just looked like a nude floor, with glue on it from your work?


----------



## EricBrancard

META said:


> In picture, it just looked like a nude floor, with glue on it from your work?


I would assume the flooring co is going to sand and finish last. That's how we do it.


----------



## gbruzze1

Eric's right. Homeowner hired his own floor guy. He'll come in last and sand, stain and poly. I think you're looking at wood patch the floor guys put on, not glue. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Sounds about right on all ends.


----------



## Calidecks

gbruzze1 said:


> Eric's right. Homeowner hired his own floor guy. He'll come in last and sand, stain and poly. I think you're looking at wood patch the floor guys put on, not glue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


These dark spots?


----------



## EricBrancard

Californiadecks said:


> These dark spots?


Doesn't really matter. Once you drop a drum sander on it, all that stuff is gone in seconds.

It's nice to install the island after the first sanding and seal coat, though. For both the cabinets and floor guys.


----------



## gbruzze1

I really don't care. We were supposed to have the whole job,mother the guy started taking parts of it away. Floors was one part. Just wants us to install the cabinets and run some trim now, so our role as a GC is officially done. 

That's some intense zoom. And yea it doesn't matter it's all getting sanded out. From the work I've seen these floor guys do so far, I'll guarantee every piece of cabinetry and trim is going to get screwed up. What do you expect for $6/sq. ft. supplied, installed, s&s and poly. 


Gary


----------



## slowsol

Enhance, enhance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gbruzze1

slowsol said:


> Enhance, enhance.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I DONT WANT A LARGE FARVA. GIMME A GOD DAMN LITER OF COLA!


Gary


----------



## EricBrancard

gbruzze1 said:


> I really don't care. We were supposed to have the whole job,mother the guy started taking parts of it away. Floors was one part. Just wants us to install the cabinets and run some trim now, so our role as a GC is officially done.
> 
> That's some intense zoom. And yea it doesn't matter it's all getting sanded out. From the work I've seen these floor guys do so far, I'll guarantee every piece of cabinetry and trim is going to get screwed up. What do you expect for $6/sq. ft. supplied, installed, s&s and poly.
> 
> 
> Gary


Brazilians?


----------



## gbruzze1

Yup. The brazilians are usually pretty good workers, but these guys are brutal. My floor guy is Brazilian and hes excellent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

EricBrancard said:


> That's been my motto this year :thumbsup:
> 
> But man am I sore.


Working solo is crazy.

I was just reminded of a job I did a few years ago I had totally forgotten about. Looking back, I have no idea how I actually did it myself. Seems insane.

At least you get to listen to pick the radio station.


----------



## Leo G

I work solo 90% of the time. Installs I like to have a helper.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Milking this one ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol! I guess if you call 40 sq off, in the dumpster redecked, dried in and 14 sq on ( in about 106 manhours) milking it then yes. 

I thought you were gonna get me with my 12 sq production yesterday...hahahaha


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'd say we kicked the chit outa it.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Fired.

All of you.


----------



## META

Good rain testing our water collection on the deck.


----------



## Calidecks

Awesome work META, by you and Andy. :thumbsup:


----------



## NYgutterguy

META said:


> Good rain testing our water collection on the deck.




. Gutter sealer goes on the inside lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Thanks. We'll be adding the mid-span rail supports too as an addition. Unfortunately, we also will be changing the rail tops to cocktail. Client doesn't want this style! They changed and hadn't notified me. Add$


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> . Gutter sealer goes on the inside lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I did that. Forgot to put it in the fold of the miter before i hung it and wasnt taking it down.


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Thanks. We'll be adding the mid-span rail supports too as an addition. Unfortunately, we also will be changing the rail tops to cocktail. Client doesn't want this style! They changed and hadn't notified me. Add$


That 'foot block' is critical! It prevents the balusters from falling out when someone pushes down on the bottom rail with their foot. It pushes down enough to cause the balusters to come out of their holes in the top rail. Specifically when a kid stands on the bottom rail, which they will do. Tough to install that after the fact. But I know a way if you need any info.


----------



## META

I'll PM you. Non of us are happy with the sag. This project was a little backwards with the client having the material "hookup"; it didn't get included.


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> I'll PM you. Non of us are happy with the sag. This project was a little backwards with the client having the material "hookup"; it didn't get included.


You can call me too. I'm happy to help.


----------



## Calidecks

I have a ton of those foot blocks I can send to you just pay shipping if you have trouble getting them.


----------



## META

NYgutterguy said:


> . Gutter sealer goes on the inside lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah! Try doing that by reaching over the gutter when its tuckedup tight to joists. I am sure the union was plastered with sealer as it went together and Andy just smoothed it out. It's all going to be soffitted and hidden soon. Andy?


----------



## Calidecks

Here's what you'll need Meta. Just thought I'd make this easy when the time is needed.


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> I have a ton of those foot blocks I can send to you just pay shipping if you have trouble getting them.


Thanks man, we'll have them shortly and install should be a snap per your suggestion.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Yeah! Try doing that by reaching over the gutter when its tuckedup tight to joists. I am sure the union was plastered with sealer as it went together and Andy just smoothed it out. It's all going to be soffitted and hidden soon. Andy?


Answered above


----------



## META

It's been raining hard over here the last few hours, anxious to see how the deck is doing. Hope you're good and dried in A&E.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No phone calls yet...lol


----------



## Calidecks

Did you water test it?


----------



## Leo G

Water testing and torrential rain are quite different. Only one is the real test.

Mother Nature is doing that for them right now.:laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Water testing and torrential rain are quite different. Only one is the real test.
> 
> Mother Nature is doing that for them right now.:laughing:


On a deck the water hits the decking first. It really doesn't know where I came from. You can't get water blowing different directions like a rooftop.


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> Did you water test it?


Absolutely, repeatedly. No way I am screwing around with a half-ass water system I need to fix after pulling up decking and rails.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> On a deck the water hits the decking first. It really doesn't know where I came from. You can't get water blowing different directions like a rooftop.


So wind doesn't come into play on a deck? Only roofs?:blink:


----------



## META

I may swing over tomorrow and take a look. Looks like we'll get 1/2"-3/4" rain tonight.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Did you water test it?


Repeatedly with the hose


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Before during and after the process


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> So wind doesn't come into play on a deck? Only roofs?:blink:


Sure it does, but the water system is almost like a full sheet of rubber; water doesn't have too many places to blow. IMO, the more critical longer term concern is all the screw penetrations. Those and membrane fastener fails.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> So wind doesn't come into play on a deck? Only roofs?:blink:


Not under the decking. On the deck is irrelevant.


----------



## Leo G

You'd be surprised where the wind goes.


----------



## META

Just stopped by to take a look, doing fine after a full night of good rain.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> You'd be surprised where the wind goes.


It pushes water uphill on a 4/12 under the felt laps


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> It pushes water uphill on a 4/12 under the felt laps




This sounds like first hand experience.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Possibly


----------



## META

Californiadecks said:


> Here's what you'll need Meta. Just thought I'd make this easy when the time is needed.


A 90 degree tool makes easy work of it.


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> A 90 degree tool makes easy work of it.


I usually go around and put those on all the bays first. Then I put all the black brackets on all the posts second. Then I cut in the rails. I can do about 11 bays a day solo. 

I have a tool from way back that works great for the brackets.


----------



## META

Well duh! We would have done that had we had our brackets and a client who knew they wanted them beforehand..:thumbup:


----------



## Calidecks

META said:


> Well duh! We would have done that had we had our brackets and a client who knew they wanted them beforehand..:thumbup:


I wasnt trying to be snide I was just explaining my procedure.


----------



## heavy_d

A deck I finished yesterday. Used my new tracksaw for the first time on it. :clap:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Can someone explain to me what the initials IRC stand for? Is the IRC applicable in Canada? :whistling


----------



## heavy_d

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Can someone explain to me what the initials IRC stand for? Is the IRC applicable in Canada? :whistling


Local code says a deck can be 24" high without railings. So?

Actually let me rephrase. At 24" it needs railings. Under that, nope. I believe I'm at 23 7/8" .


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Eat your heart out NY....lol

Do they pass?

Before


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Eat your heart out NY....lol
> 
> Do they pass?
> 
> Before




Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

We should have this thing about wrapped up tomorrow, finally. 
We are creating an inset PVC access panel in the TrueVent soffit so the home owner can access the low voltage light transformer and controller.
We'll have two ceiling fans mounted soon as well.
Next step will be cedar siding and 1X materials on home.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally done....

Before


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally done....
> 
> Before




Guess they decided not to re use the Home Cheapo gutters ? Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Guess they decided not to re use the Home Cheapo gutters ? Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those things were horrible


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally done....
> 
> Before




Looks a lot better. I heard a little about you getting that job..


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> Looks a lot better. I heard a little about you getting that job..


That lady is bat**** crazy


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> That lady is bat**** crazy


You weren't lying, Lyndon was there today, I see him coming out the door.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> You weren't lying, Lyndon was there today, I see him coming out the door.


He did a phenominal job for what he had to work with. Thanks again for the sending him my way.


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> That lady is bat**** crazy




Haha 
That had to make for an interesting job.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

You have no idea


----------



## Builders Inc.

Day three tomorrow. Drywall down and electrician has moved wiring. We've got two doors cut out and installed along with a window. Tomorrow is the second window and insulation. Then next week the drywall guys can hang and finish it. Then we come back just before Labor Day to trim and paint. All done up for the customer to enjoy his beach vacation home. We even had the garage door guys fix something that wasn't working for him. The spring tensioner was broken and we started with trying to open the door and go in through the garage. It wouldn't open. Had to call a lock smith to pick the front door to start. The keys were left inside the garage. Go figure... Dang door wouldn't open when we needed to start. But all in all its going smooth and there's air conditioning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

55 sq monstrosity


----------



## META

Who is buying Carter still?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Who is buying Carter still?


Not me.
They still do a bit in the Marne Grand Haven, Allendale area


----------



## slowsol

META said:


> Who is buying Carter still?



Very big out here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

https://vimeo.com/179528323

I was wrapping up the door install we had. Got the insulation in and was concerned about how to properly flash the nail fin of this door. I didn't like how the window tape was bonding so I tried some Vicor En-V. This stuff is impressive. I think I have it on thick enough for waterproofing behind the brick molding that will go on next. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Some reason the video didn't load from my phone. Here's the Vicor around the doors and around the framing of the window.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Before and after on the floor. On this big remodel we did, they asked if we could get the floor In good enough shape to stain. I said"um..... sure" 

Worked out great. Turned out beautiful


----------



## Framer87

Would you rather shingle this? 14" pitch...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

A few pictures of a big renovation we are doing.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Framer87 said:


> Would you rather shingle this? 14" pitch...


No thanks. That's a chopped up mess too.


----------



## META

About time we finished this thing. And yes, that is about 24" of solid white PVC face...they'll be putting some plants in front of it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> About time we finished this thing. And yes, that is about 24" of solid white PVC face...they'll be putting some plants in front of it.


Looking good Dion. No underneath pics?


----------



## Donohue Const

Finally finished this triangle shaped garage


----------



## TimelessQuality

looks like a challenge.... And a giant funnel.:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Your walls are crooked :laughing:


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> Looking good Dion. No underneath pics?


I posted one pictureod the soffit a few pages back. The electrical will be finished soon, two ceiling fans and outlet covers.


----------



## Donohue Const

Front wall is 37', and the back wall is 17'


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally finished


----------



## overanalyze

Black is popular right now...I like it! This is our current build.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Black is popular right now...I like it! This is our current build.


If I get my house I want to put black corner posts, Windows, and facia on it


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> Black is popular right now...I like it! This is our current build.


The color looks nice. So, am I just seeing things, or is that fascia line over the porch crowning some?


----------



## SectorSecurity

Leo G said:


> Your walls are crooked :laughing:


----------



## Builders Inc.

Snatched some windows out. Added sliders. Moved electrical added some new Windows. And painted it a VERY beach themed color. Customers choice in paint. They have been out of town. Hope they like the colors they picked. 










Also had to make a transition piece to hide where the tile use to tuck under the base. Red oak with poly on top. Matches the tile I think. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRDemolition

*You put 'em up, we knock 'em down*

fire damaged apartment bldg


----------



## A&E Exteriors

New soffit and facia on a house I did the roof on a couple months back


----------



## MSLiechty

I just got released for the building on the left...

85K SF of fun

ML


----------



## Easy Gibson

CRDemolition said:


> fire damaged apartment bldg


Too bad. Looks like a nice place.

What area is that? Looks Essexish.


----------



## blacktop




----------



## Easy Gibson

That would take me 4 months.


----------



## CharlieDelta

Just finished this bartop up this weekend. I don't care much for the wood grain laminate myself, but it turned out good. Need to do a little cleaning and final touches on it, then start the countertop this week. 

Edit: Still can't get the picture to upload.


----------



## Dan_Watson

This was supposed to be our job today, just didn't exactly match the engineers findings from 6 months ago. The SOW was to install some blocking. Back to the drawing board and a change-order.

It is as crooked as it looks. About 3 inches over the run. It wasn't like that at the beginning of the summer.


----------



## Deckhead

Dan_Watson said:


> This was supposed to be our job today, just didn't exactly match the engineers findings from 6 months ago. The SOW was to install some blocking. Back to the drawing board and a change-order.
> 
> It is as crooked as it looks. About 3 inches over the run. It wasn't like that at the beginning of the summer.


What the hell happened?


----------



## Leo G

Gravity is a fickle *****, isn't she?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Another water damaged beam replacement. Gotta love the building boom. 

About 6 years old, untreated parallam beam, flashing issues, and 2 blocks from the ocean.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Did this one other day. About 600'gutter and downspout total.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Dan_Watson said:


> Another water damaged beam replacement. Gotta love the building boom.
> 
> About 6 years old, untreated parallam beam, flashing issues, and 2 blocks from the ocean.


How many units in that complex, and are they all experiencing the same issue?


----------



## Dan_Watson

Only 3 units, side by side, each has three balconies. They are quite large. 

One unit is obvious, another is showing signs and the third seems ok. The other two units definitely need to be opened up to see whats going on though.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Job in progress I am working on I didn't do most of the cabling it's a mash up of cat5 cat5e and cat6, I asked them to at least let me upgrade the cat5 runs to at least cat5e but they said no.

Installing 18 APs and some VoIP phones.


----------



## Builders Inc.

SectorSecurity said:


> Job in progress I am working on I didn't do most of the cabling it's a mash up of cat5 cat5e and cat6, I asked them to at least let me upgrade the cat5 runs to at least cat5e but they said no.
> 
> Installing 18 APs and some VoIP phones.




Hey sector, I was talking to my neighbor about his job which is an air craft mechanic on the weapons system for the F22 and he was saying they can't have any splices in wires on that plane. Some are 300' long winding through the back bone of the plane. Their MO is no smashed wires! I was thinking about that when I was reading your post..... Your work takes a special type of patience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fencevictoriabc

Here is a link to some of our work. 

www.fencevictoriabc.ca


----------



## robotnbr1

Started this job today, two decks over 3000 square feet. All of which are getting completely demoed and rebuilt. Upper deck is getting a little bigger. All Trex transcend decking and railing. Upper deck gets rain escape and the whole under treatment, v-rustic, can lights....

Existing decks were rotten and a flipper put 3/8 ply right over the decking, laid down 30lb felt and some role on texture membrane over that, with no slope. That only lasted 4 years. Keep in mind this is a 3m $ home. 

Sorry for the long video. 

https://vimeo.com/181727978


----------



## madrina

Almost done with this bullcrap! Why I volunteered myself for this is beyond me. Next time I go sell a roof I'm taping my mouth shut and just handing them a pen and contract.

I did this entire m#[email protected]$&!÷×%_. All by myself. And omg. Never again. Oh the retaining wall was falling out the backside too... poles were 2 feet out on the top... I had to jack the wall up and now I don't know what the hell I'm going to do to keep it there. Lol. Any ideas are welcome. I put 5, 14'poles in the back, about 30" deep. I couldn't dig any further than that. Arms are too short lol. 

I just don't want all that weight of the fill dirt and pool, pushing against the poles. It has some other bracing too, for starters it had some 4x4 posts between the poles, then I just cut the poles level with the deck and left them. 

That being said, it still pushed all that out before. Probably because the metal poles weren't deep enough...so I can't say any of the preexisting bracing is really holding anything up. But I'm scared to pull it out. Not to mention the concrete for the poles and 4x4s is halfway under the retaining wall and if I pull them out, I'm going to have to remove the bottom 2x6 and all the dirt is going to fall out. So I said to hell with it. I'll be damned if I'm gonna get stuck trying to pack that back in there. 

All the poles aside from the 5 straight ones were preexisting. DON'T EVER AGREE TO WORK FROM PREEXISTING POLES UNLESS THEY ARE STRAIGHT. HOLY MOLY. SOME OF THEY POLES ON THE SIDE ARE MAKING A 15 degree right turn at the 3rd crossmember. It's retarded. 
But it's one of those F it kinda jobs. 
Especially since the homeowner was supposed to be helping me do this and he has only come outside once to ask me to move my truck.


----------



## heavy_d

Getting this started this morning. 12 x 20 Pt deck.


----------



## hdavis

madrina said:


> Oh the retaining wall was falling out the backside too... poles were 2 feet out on the top... I had to jack the wall up and now I don't know what the hell I'm going to do to keep it there. Lol. Any ideas are welcome.


You touched it, you own it.:whistling:sad:

That whole part was done wrong originally. Theoretically putting the posts deep enough with enough cement in the hole would hold it, but OTOH, if it's backfilled with expansive soil (and I'm betting it is - just like everywhere else around Dallas), it's going to get pushed out. No stopping it. 

Putting a taco drain in there along the retaining wall when it was built would have prevented the problem. Retrofitting along the pool deck wouldn't be that much fun.


----------



## madrina

What's a taco drain? Just a piece of pvc shoved in there?


----------



## Builders Inc.

madrina said:


> Almost done with this bullcrap! Why I volunteered myself for this is beyond me. Next time I go sell a roof I'm taping my mouth shut and just handing them a pen and contract.
> 
> I did this entire m#[email protected]$&!÷×%_. All by myself. And omg. Never again.



I thought you were a roofer? Why the reason to get this cluster of a job? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

This is as far as I get in 31 degree celsius. Main frame is done.


----------



## heavy_d

Forgot pic.


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> Forgot pic.




What are your thoughts on making a deck or concrete patio addition that is extremely level with the threshold of a entry door. I always make a minimum code height step up to the door so splashing rain doesn't end up making its way under the door. Like 4" from the threshold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

If the door opens out and it's a means of egress it can't be more than 1.5" from the highest point of the threshold. Per IRC.


----------



## EricBrancard

I normally do a 6-7" step down.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> If the door opens out and is a means of egress it can't be more than 1.5" from the highest point of the threshold.










but if it's not egress would you prefer to lower it? I know if there was an ADA threshold this would be an issue. It's just that I've seen water intrusion from situations like this. Weather it be an old door or the pre existing door wasn't sealed well under the threshold. BTW just measured the distance at my house and it was 3.5" on the back French doors and 3.125" on the front door. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> If the door opens out and it's a means of egress it can't be more than 1.5" from the highest point of the threshold. Per IRC.




Mike what's the code on this. Egress? You got me wanting to look it up now. And when you mean "if the door opens out" do you mean to the out side or an out swing door only? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Builders Inc. said:


> What are your thoughts on making a deck or concrete patio addition that is extremely level with the threshold of a entry door. I always make a minimum code height step up to the door so splashing rain doesn't end up making its way under the door. Like 4" from the threshold.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always recommend the step down. In this case, it's an elderly gentleman with a walker who can't even use stairs. 

His son told me the other day that before his mom passed (clients wife), they had planned on getting the new deck.

I guess the old boy is honoring his wife by doing this. I am doing the best job possible. They are very nice people.


----------



## heavy_d

Without being there I would estimate it will be approx. 2 inches down to the deck surface.


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Mike what's the code on this. Egress? You got me wanting to look it up now. And when you mean "if the door opens out" do you mean to the out side or an out swing door only?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Outswing door.


----------



## Calidecks

And the landing servicing the egress door has to be as long as the door width at the path of travel and 36" minimum.


----------



## pizalm

Working on the guesthouse now, can't wait so see rock blasted out for the main cabin.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Here's the definition of an egress door.


----------



## Builders Inc.

This is what I got from the IBC. There isn't even an egress chapter in IRC. who knew... I've yet to check the Florida residential code. That books at my office at work. It really wasn't to much of a concern, it just popped into my eyesight when I saw the picture then got me thinking about it. 

Dustin I've got nothin but faith and compliments on your work. It's beautiful. You doing cedar decking or composite? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

This is a prime example of the Cali code you mentioned. Stairs to an out swing screen room door being too low as you step outside the door. Go figure it was an image on the web that I clicked on that is from a site called abbadeck.com "a bad deck" .com. Haha. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> This is a prime example of the Cali code you mentioned. Stairs to an out swing screen room door being too low as you step outside the door. Go figure it was an image on the web that I clicked on that is from a site called abbadeck.com "a bad deck" .com. Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the IRC. That's not just a Cali code.

The IRC is the go to for residential code. The IBC is multi-family and commercial


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> This is a prime example of the Cali code you mentioned. Stairs to an out swing screen room door being too low as you step outside the door. Go figure it was an image on the web that I clicked on that is from a site called abbadeck.com "a bad deck" .com. Haha.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep that's a lawsuit waiting to happen.


----------



## Builders Inc.

Californiadecks said:


> That's the IRC. That's not just a Cali code.
> 
> The IRC is the go to for residential code. The IBC is multi-family and commercial




Found it in our book. It's R311 in the IRC and same chapter R311 in Florida's residential book too. Along with your book also. Building planning chapter 3. Hmm. I've never looked at the IRC vs a states residential code book and compared the content sub chapter to sub chapter. It's dead on. No added bloat ware to either or... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Builders Inc. said:


> Found it in our book. It's R311 in the IRC and same chapter R311 in Florida's residential book too. Along with your book also. Building planning chapter 3. Hmm. I've never looked at the IRC vs a states residential code book and compared the content sub chapter to sub chapter. It's dead on. No added bloat ware to either or...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll find that most states use the IRC and just add a few things that's unique to your state. For example you probably have some added hurricane codes whereas we have earthquake. The other differences is energy codes. Due to climate differences. But I'll bet 90% is the IRC exactly.


----------



## Diamond D.

Come on, everybody knows trailers follow their rules. :whistling

D.


----------



## heavy_d

Builders it will just be PT decking. It's the (sad) norm around here.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Quick and easy tear out of IT equipment and cabling.

And yes that is a 48" led to they had forgotten about in a back room. Would go great in my living room.


----------



## TEnglish14

Well this weeks project has been my personal house. Kitchen was supposed to happen next year but I got a great deal on some cabinets and made them work. Had this week off for "vacation" so I opened up the walls, trenches the floor for plumbing for the laundry room and relocated the hot water heater, all new electrical. This weekend we'll be insulating and drywalling what I can, electrical inspection is Monday. Changed the whole view of this 1952 ranch.

Before




























As-it-sits
































Sent from the werktrok


----------



## Frank Castle

What's with the Fish-eye lens?


----------



## TEnglish14

Frank Castle said:


> What's with the Fish-eye lens?




Small area so I used my GoPro to capture it all in one picture.


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## TNTRenovate

Kitchen we finished up a few weeks ago:


----------



## TNTRenovate

Current Bathroom:


----------



## TEnglish14

Beautiful work man!


Sent from the werktrok


----------



## hdavis

Real nice builds, Rob!


----------



## madrina

Builders Inc. said:


> I thought you were a roofer? Why the reason to get this cluster of a job?
> 
> 
> Oh cuz it was damaged in the storm and I opened my big fat mouth and said "your fence is not going to withstand a pressurewashing, why don't you use that money towards a new one!"
> 
> And because of o&p
> 
> And because he is my neighbor and he is a really good guy. His brother in law has been doing my nail for 15 year.
> 
> And because I referred a foundation guy to him and the contractor totally let me down. Did a half azz job and left an enormous pile of dirt on his lawn for like 4 months until I finally had enough of it and moved it myself.
> 
> And I also needed to practice on somebody else's house first before I do my own. Lol. Jk
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk










TNTSERVICES said:


> Kitchen we finished up a few weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 334418
> 
> 
> View attachment 334426
> 
> 
> View attachment 334434
> 
> 
> View attachment 334442
> 
> 
> View attachment 334450


Can you come do my kitchen please.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TNTSERVICES said:


> Kitchen we finished up a few weeks ago:
> 
> View attachment 334418
> 
> 
> View attachment 334426
> 
> 
> View attachment 334434
> 
> 
> View attachment 334442
> 
> 
> View attachment 334450



Rob… That kitchen has a bathroom and laundry room in it! I think you’re going a bit far with the combining spaces thing. :laughing:

Nice work :thumbsup:

What’s with the “Portraits of Home” thing? It’s distracting.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Just got the photo’s back of our last kitchen.


----------



## META

Sweet corner cabinet.


----------



## Leo G

I hate those things. But it's better than wasted space. Some people just hate lazy susans. It's one of the first questions I ask when designing a kitchen. "How do you feel about lazy susans".


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

META said:


> Sweet corner cabinet.





Leo G said:


> I hate those things. But it's better than wasted space. Some people just hate lazy susans. It's one of the first questions I ask when designing a kitchen. "How do you feel about lazy susans".


We’ve used them quite a few times. My take on them:

1.	They are very expensive
2.	They underutilize the space.
3.	There is nothing better on the market – which is why we are using them.


----------



## Leo G

Any lazy susan is a better use of space and cheaper. I only use them when forced. $3-400 for the unit and they are clunky. As force using them in retrofits, they're great for a blind corner.


----------



## TNTRenovate

DaVinciRemodel said:


> We’ve used them quite a few times. My take on them:
> 
> 1.	They are very expensive
> 2.	They underutilize the space.
> 3.	There is nothing better on the market – which is why we are using them.


This is what I came up with when a client wanted to have pullouts installed. Not the best solution, but it worked for the client.


----------



## Leo G

Here's what I came up with


----------



## slowsol

Look at that back wall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Built in cabinets that I didn't make. I did make the stove wall cabs though. It was a replace the door, counter and backsplash job. Basically a fixer up. Hard to do nice work when you're fitting doors into unsquare cabinet openings.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Here's what I came up with


What did that cost?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

From the kitchen above: I was a bit skeptical about this thing – it was the first time had heard of a Sweep-O-Vac, but the damn thing works pretty well.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What did that cost?


I made it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Does that make it free? :whistling


----------



## EricBrancard

DaVinciRemodel said:


> From the kitchen above: I was a bit skeptical about this thing – it was the first time had heard of a Sweep-O-Vac, but the damn thing works pretty well.


My parents have something like that on both ends of their kitchen that went in when the house was built in '97. I would be surprised if they've been used more than 5 times ever.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Does that make it free? :whistling


Long time ago. Best answer I can give you is "I don't have a clue"


----------



## madrina

EricBrancard said:


> My parents have something like that on both ends of their kitchen that went in when the house was built in '97. I would be surprised if they've been used more than 5 times ever.


What a waste. Those things are awesome. Best vac you will ever buy. If they don't use it you should ask them if you can have it and install it in your garage or if you have company trucks, it comes in handy to make the crew keep the trucks clean. 

Don't pull it all out of the wall, just take it out of the attic and buy a hose for it.


----------



## EricBrancard

madrina said:


> What a waste. Those things are awesome. Best vac you will ever buy. If they don't use it you should ask them if you can have it and install it in your garage or if you have company trucks, it comes in handy to make the crew keep the trucks clean.
> 
> Don't pull it all out of the wall, just take it out of the attic and buy a hose for it.


They use the central vac, it's just those sweeper things that don't really get used. I roughed in my house for central vac as well, but between our Meile canister and cordless stick vac, I don't know if I'll ever hook it up.


----------



## KAP

TNTSERVICES said:


> This is what I came up with when a client wanted to have pullouts installed. Not the best solution, but it worked for the client.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCJRGk_RWgs


Definitely functional... like how you thought to slope the back one :thumbsup:

Just curious though... it looks like you used Blumotion (or whatever variant) on the front one... as you found out, you have to wait for the motion to finish to close the door... a tip-on might have been a better option in that case based on your design...


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> My parents have something like that on both ends of their kitchen that went in when the house was built in '97. I would be surprised if they've been used more than 5 times ever.


Central vacs are the same way. I have eliminated quite a few on whole house remodels.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Central vac just seems like a royal pain in the ass


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

DaVinciRemodel said:


> From the kitchen above: I was a bit skeptical about this thing – it was the first time had heard of a Sweep-O-Vac, but the damn thing works pretty well.





EricBrancard said:


> My parents have something like that on both ends of their kitchen that went in when the house was built in '97. I would be surprised if they've been used more than 5 times ever.





Jaws said:


> Central vacs are the same way. I have eliminated quite a few on whole house remodels.





SectorSecurity said:


> Central vac just seems like a royal pain in the ass


While I understand the comments on central vac systems, I want to be clear that the unit we installed is not a central vac. It’s a standalone unit. When you have an 85 lb dog that sheds - it gets used. :clap:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I got asked if I could fit this in this weekend.....sure thing


----------



## META

A&E Exteriors said:


> I got asked if I could fit this in this weekend.....sure thing


Why did you put housewrap down for underlayment..... ;-)


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Trying to pull a fast one....lol


----------



## CPMKW

That is a lot of bundles on that shed dormer there.


----------



## heavy_d

Started gutting a kitchen today. I'm not finishing the kitchen, but am doing several odd jobs around the house in addition to the kitchen gut. 

Here's a stud bay full of dead mice!


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> Started gutting a kitchen today. I'm not finishing the kitchen, but am doing several odd jobs around the house in addition to the kitchen gut.
> 
> *Here's a stud bay full of dead mice!*


Considering it's Saturday and your discovery, shouldn't that be in the "Things I Hate" thread... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

KAP said:


> Considering it's Saturday and your discovery, shouldn't that be in the "Things I Hate" thread... :whistling :laughing:


That's just your run of the mill drywall tear out!


----------



## heavy_d

KAP said:


> Considering it's Saturday and your discovery, shouldn't that be in the "Things I Hate" thread... :whistling :laughing:


Na. I went for lunch and when we got back the wifey homeowner had cleaned them all up!! But I do hate working on Saturday.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CPMKW said:


> That is a lot of bundles on that shed dormer there.


About 30sq


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> Finishing up some basement framing on our current house build. Needed to build a soffit for the duct work. Had an idea...use an ijoist for the side. Chalked a line and screwed it up to the joists. Quickest soffit ever. The height matches the center beam. We will span the ductwork and beam with 3/4 osb before drywall.
> 
> Also had to make a small tray ceiling. Used 2x on edge. Popped some quick pocket holes in with our Kreg foreman and zipped those up.


That looks nice and neat.


----------



## CRDemolition

Easy Gibson said:


> Too bad. Looks like a nice place.
> 
> What area is that? Looks Essexish.


:thumbup: you got it, it was an apartment building in Paterson


----------



## SectorSecurity

Quick and easy little nano station m2 install.

No need for the m5 only has one thing connected to it with minimal data transfer.

Wanted the m2 loco but they were back ordered


----------



## META

About finished up with a basement finish. Some expensive glass mosaic at around $26 a sqft. We also have a decent sized bar I complained about awhile back, turned out well.


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Quick and easy little nano station m2 install.
> 
> No need for the m5 only has one thing connected to it with minimal data transfer.
> 
> Wanted the m2 loco but they were back ordered


The new AC ones are sooooo much easier to aim though.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The other one is only about 200 ft away but I will keep that in mind


----------



## A&E Exteriors

72 sheets later...


----------



## overanalyze

Roof leaking that bad or other issues causing the rot?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Roof leaking that bad or other issues causing the rot?


Front was from leaking flat to shingle transition. The parking lot side was never resheeted and the building was built in 1855 and the boards run vertical.

The far side was just a couple transition leaks and improper instalation of the osb sheeting. They jammed it up over 2 layers of flat roof drip edge. 

We have decided to remove the 3 layers of flat roof drip and bend our own nice looking drip edge. 

This guy sprung for premium shingles and told me that i was the one up there and to do whatever I need to do to do it right.


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Builders Inc.

A&E Exteriors[/QUOTE said:


> Who's in the pink hard hat and vest?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That's my bride to be. She is working ground safety on this one


----------



## META

Congrats! You didn't tell me last time I saw you.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Congrats! You didn't tell me last time I saw you.


Thanks Dion. I could never let her go... we met during a personal downtime I was having. Didn't have a whole lot going right for me at the time. (My own doing naturally) 

There are zero questions when it comes to her love or my trust in her...none


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> That's my bride to be. She is working ground safety on this one


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## META

Some basic custom built ins. A custom cushion will be installed later in the bench area.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Seems like it would be awkward to watch TV from below it lol


----------



## META

SectorSecurity said:


> Seems like it would be awkward to watch TV from below it lol


Haha, for sure. They won't use it for watching TV. I took the picture, and directly to my left is the bar with other seating. Behind me they'll have a pool table, etc.


----------



## Robie

> 72 sheets later...


The only use I'd be on that job is to clean up the mess on ground level.

I could probably deliver coffee from the lift...if you'd come to the edge to get it from my shaking hand.....:laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Robie said:


> The only use I'd be on that job is to clean up the mess on ground level.
> 
> I could probably deliver coffee from the lift...if you'd come to the edge to get it from my shaking hand.....:laughing:


Coffee getter is a pretty secure position with me.


I was dangling my leg over the edge for this


----------



## Robie

A&E Exteriors said:


> Coffee getter is a pretty secure position with me.
> 
> 
> I was dangling my leg over the edge for this



My hands start to sweat just thinking about it.


----------



## FrankSmith

This was a fun one. Just a few hours left.


----------



## Calidecks

Nice work Frank.


----------



## Philament

Very nice Frank. Looks really clean and tight.


----------



## WalnutBuilders

We started a limestone restoration project yesterday. As you can see, its covered in organic growth and "dirt". 

After some pre-washing with a pressure washer, we are going to treat the stone with a product from EaCo Chen called OneRestore. It was developed to clean limestone, which is notoriously difficult to clean. Our testing of the product shows that it actually works too . 

Here are some before pictures and after the pre-washing pictures.

Edit: I guess the pictures aren't posting...any tips?


----------



## 91782

WalnutBuilders said:


> We started a limestone restoration project yesterday. As you can see, its covered in organic growth and "dirt".
> 
> After some pre-washing with a pressure washer, we are going to treat the stone with a product from EaCo Chen called OneRestore. It was developed to clean limestone, which is notoriously difficult to clean. Our testing of the product shows that it actually works too .
> 
> Here are some before pictures and after the pre-washing pictures.


Think your post count has to be 10 or so before site will allow you to post pics.

Helps control the scammers, IIRC.

So, just find posts by other CT members you like, reply with something totally enthusiastic, and get the post count up.


----------



## WalnutBuilders

I thought that was the case!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

As an IU Bloomington grad, I can help you a little here. Just answer Yes or No.

Is the work being done at the University?


----------



## WalnutBuilders

DaVinciRemodel said:


> As an IU Bloomington grad, I can help you a little here. Just answer Yes or No.
> 
> 
> 
> Is the work being done at the University?




Yes?


And no, this is a private residence.


----------



## WalnutBuilders

Pictures!









1st and 2nd are prior to pre-washing, 3rd is after. We will be using the good stuff on Monday.


----------



## AccurateCut

Todays job goof off with my 14 year old daughter in the shop and make this lamp , she says its the bomb. Made from left over bits and trash lamp, needless to say we had a blast lol


----------



## KAP

AccurateCut said:


> Todays job goof off with my 14 year old daughter in the shop and make this lamp , she says its the bomb. Made from left over bits and trash lamp, needless to say we had a blast lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 337858


Rotated for easier viewing...


----------



## AccurateCut

I have no idea why my pics periodically go sideways but crown and computing might be the culprit:laughing:


----------



## heavy_d

AccurateCut said:


> I have no idea why my pics periodically go sideways but crown and computing might be the culprit:laughing:


I think it'd because you held your phone vertically to take the pic.


----------



## TxElectrician

AccurateCut said:


> Todays job goof off with my 14 year old daughter in the shop and make this lamp , she says its the bomb. Made from left over bits and trash lamp, needless to say we had a blast lol
> 
> 
> View attachment 337858


Is the push handle the switch?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Started this huge church job today. 1000 feet gutter and downspout. While i was there I prayed for more jobs like this 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Started this huge church job today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ever have one that long get away from you and buckle? Looks like a nice job.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> You ever have one that long get away from you and buckle? Looks like a nice job.




Yea for sure. When I was younger it was just me and a helper and you'd see 4 20' gutters on the top of the van on the way home a few times lol. With the three of us it hasn't happened. I don't think. 

We have a 100' tomorrow. Well Prob end up losing it since you brought it up. Don't like much bigger one piece due to chance of buckling from expansion. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Yea for sure. When I was younger it was just me and a helper and you'd see 4 20' gutters on the top of the van on the way home a few times lol. With the three of us it hasn't happened. I don't think.
> 
> We have a 100' tomorrow. Well Prob end up losing it since you brought it up. Don't like much bigger one piece due to chance of buckling from expansion.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For sure don't want to jinks you. LOL Just glad it is you and not me. I have had the wind get ahold of my siding and bend it all up , that how I know it is time to call it a day.


----------



## Randy Bush

Randy Bush said:


> current job for a couple of days, Put a slider and window on each side , Got them in today by myself, now start the sheetrock repair and trim. Exterior sheetrock for sheeting.


Finished job. Still trying to figure out why these turn sideways and how to fix. But think it turned out nice and lady was happy with it.


----------



## gbruzze1

So just glue on the wall boards and a couple screws to hold it in place? 

What kind of glue do you use?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Wow! Now that is a lot of mud. Does the other guy know what's up now?


----------



## blacktop

gbruzze1 said:


> So just glue on the wall boards and a couple screws to hold it in place?
> 
> What kind of glue do you use?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the fields are glued with Tight Bond Wallboard Adhesive . 

And there are no field screws anymore ! I Pulled them out, And filled the holes .


----------



## Warren

blacktop said:


> All the fields are glued with Tight Bond Wallboard Adhesive .
> 
> And there are no field screws anymore ! I Pulled them out, And filled the holes .



We usually glue it all, then put 1 or 2 screws in the field to draw into the glue. I don't think most finishers here remove them, but some might.


----------



## blacktop

META said:


> Wow! Now that is a lot of mud. Does the other guy know what's up now?


I sent him his check ! For what i said I would pay him.

Which I know for a fact Is double what he's making where he's at. 

But I'm a Man of my word.. and paid him for what he did and what I had to fix. 

I'm not knocking the guy!! I'm guessing he was taught a different way than me. 

Oh well!! On to the next !! :whistling


----------



## blacktop

Warren said:


> We usually glue it all, then put 1 or 2 screws in the field to draw into the glue. I don't think most finishers here remove them, but some might.


You know what wet green lumber can do!

I don't pull the ceiling field screws .. [AIN'T GOT THE BALLS!] I just cross my fingers!!!

But I will pull the field screws on the wall sheets where critical lighting is a factor .


----------



## Leo G

So he was taught the sucky way?


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> So he was taught the sucky way?


If you spent 2 1/2 days fixing another cabinet mans chit for free ....Would you call It sucky?


----------



## Leo G

I wouldn't. And I certainly wouldn't have paid him what I told him I was going to pay him for a good job.

You're a better man than me.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> I wouldn't. And I certainly wouldn't have paid him what I told him I was going to pay him for a good job.
> 
> You're a better man than me.


His Number has been deleted from my phone Leo. 

If a man says he's been in a trade for 30 years and his work still looks like ass .. There Is no help!!! :no:


----------



## Leo G

I bet :blink:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Dan_Watson said:


> I wish you were closer. We REALLY need a drywall guy.


I really need a drywall guy also. But I've seen Blacktops truck. I'm still searching. :laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Do you travel blacktop? I'm only a couple hours away... :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I really need a drywall guy also. But I've seen Blacktops truck. I'm still searching. :laughing:


I have my Moments !


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

blacktop said:


> I have my Moments !


Get your ass out here... You're hired :laughing:


----------



## Lettusbee

blacktop said:


> I have my Moments !


Whose truck is that? And do they know you're putting it's picture on the interwebs?


----------



## Lettusbee

cgworks said:


> Redwood with 4 coats of cabots clear.


Lafayette huh? Nice area. Have you had much luck with the Cabot's Clear? 

Reason I ask is, I have a client that I will be installing a front door for, and she wants it clear coated. Hickory. Massive sun exposure. At bid time, I warned her that it would require refinishing nearly every year, because clear coats don't do well here, on doors, with that kind of exposure. She said no problem. 

So now I'm trying to decide what the best product will be.


----------



## blacktop

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Do you travel blacktop? I'm only a couple hours away... :laughing:


I'll travel ! I don't mind at all ! I spend 2 hours on the road each day [travel time]..What's another hour? 

I'm booked till Xmas tho ! [at this point] 

My kid is at VCU .. So working out that way would work to my advantage


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

blacktop said:


> I'll travel ! I don't mind at all ! I spend 2 hours on the road each day [travel time]..What's another hour?
> 
> I'm booked till Xmas tho ! [at this point]
> 
> My kid is at VCU .. So working out that way would work to my advantage


I'm gonna have to keep that in mind. You'd get to see your girl, and we'd get to have the famous blacktop finish drywall for us.

We have a guy, he's the third guy we've used. I do a better job than they do, I'm just slower and cost more... :laughing:

Standards I tell you...


----------



## blacktop

I know good drywall contractors out that way!


----------



## TimelessQuality

The dreaded tv hole

That's some damn clean looking work there blacktop:thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Castle

TimelessQuality said:


> ...That's some damn clean looking work there blacktop:thumbsup:


The Drywall or the Truck?:laughing:


----------



## blacktop

TimelessQuality said:


> The dreaded tv hole
> 
> That's some damn clean looking work there blacktop:thumbsup:


Call It What It Is . It's just another closet !


----------



## META

Got er done...had to dodge some rain though.


----------



## heavy_d

Very nice. Are they doing stone in the front? Looks like a tall step up to the deck.


----------



## META

heavy_d said:


> Very nice. Are they doing stone in the front? Looks like a tall step up to the deck.


The step from asphalt to deck varies around 8". The grade area will be raised and finished with lawn.


----------



## MikeFL

This is one of our recent jobs. Our controls are installed on top of the Vehicle Assembly Building at NASA Kennedy Space Center.

I'm sure it looks much different today with the hurricane in the area.


----------



## TimelessQuality

MikeFL said:


> This is one of our recent jobs. Our controls are installed on top of the Vehicle Assembly Building at NASA Kennedy Space Center.
> 
> I'm sure it looks much different today with the hurricane in the area.


You win:surrender:

Did you get in on the install?


----------



## blacktop

This one is a stones throw from home .. I can almost walk to my mailbox and see It.. :thumbup:


----------



## MikeFL

TimelessQuality said:


> You win:surrender:
> 
> Did you get in on the install?


Well thank you.

I did not get in on the install. It was done about 2 months ago.


----------



## Framer87

blacktop said:


> This one is a stones throw from home .. I can almost walk to my mailbox and see It.. :thumbup:


Don't look ready yet... You can take the day off now


----------



## rblakes1

Dan_Watson said:


> I wish you were closer. We REALLY need a drywall guy.


Maybe we can find him a nice place in between us

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

Putting on some vinyl


----------



## TEnglish14

Put some 600+ sqft of bamboo flooring in today, not a bad day. Nice product too





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Another dig bat down . And two more hung and ready to finish out. 

The hangers asked me today If I had anything else to hang . 

I said yeah ! I've got two homes being loaded next week ! But you ain't hanging them till I get caught up !! :whistling


----------



## heavy_d

Big 2 level deck I just finished today. Part of the upper level is over the existing concrete porch using sleepers. The upper level deck is freestanding and the lower deck is anchored to the foundation, with a flush beam. My footing guy did a great job making the footings/saddles parallel to the house and level for an easy lower deck.


----------



## gbruzze1

blacktop said:


> All the fields are glued with Tight Bond Wallboard Adhesive .
> 
> 
> 
> And there are no field screws anymore ! I Pulled them out, And filled the holes .




Forgot by ask...do you screw the perimeter of the wall boards? Leave em in or pull them too? You pull the screws the next day?

I want to try this on a basement remodel we're doing. Wanna make sure i don't screw it up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

gbruzze1 said:


> Forgot by ask...do you screw the perimeter of the wall boards? Leave em in or pull them too? You pull the screws the next day?
> 
> I want to try this on a basement remodel we're doing. Wanna make sure i don't screw it up!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything gets screwed off as normal . We glue the fields . [ the studs behind the field of the sheet] 


I will pull field screws out of the field in high lighted areas a few days after the glue cures . Only on the walls tho!


----------



## gbruzze1

blacktop said:


> Everything gets screwed off as normal . We glue the fields . [ the studs behind the field of the sheet]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will pull field screws out of the field in high lighted areas a few days after the glue cures . Only on the walls tho!



Ok. So you screw the board off as normal, then go back and pull all the screws once the glue cures? I thought you just used a few screws to hold it tight then pulled those after glue cures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

blacktop said:


> Everything gets screwed off as normal . We glue the fields . [ the studs behind the field of the sheet]
> 
> 
> I will pull field screws out of the field in high lighted areas a few days after the glue cures . Only on the walls tho!


Moore, 

what brand & type glue you use?

Continuous or blobs?


----------



## Donohue Const

Does this count as work for the day?!!!!!
Left to right
Sales rep, my two employees, me, another builder

Boral hosted a pheasant hunt at the gun club today

We got 15 birds, they had put 18 out
We shot 17 total, but the dogs couldn't find two of them


----------



## blacktop

SmallTownGuy said:


> Moore,
> 
> what brand & type glue you use?
> 
> Continuous or blobs?


1/4 '' Bead . We smush the glue to the stud . 

Too much glue can cause a shrink back .. 

We will use any type of adhesive you can throw at us . Because we know what can happen...And we know how to use It!


----------



## Tinstaafl

blacktop said:


>


That one's a keeper. Love it. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Tinstaafl said:


> That one's a keeper. Love it. :thumbsup:


I love the by by ones! see ya!!


----------



## barbourman04

Oh the joys of barn wood









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Set some base cabinets and finished up the rest of the bamboo floors. Painter is reflecting the base tonight and then hopefully Friday I can button it all up. 



















Also a roof we build over a patio this past weekend











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

That looks like a crazy low slope on that. Almost a flat roof!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Believe it or not raftering is akin too rocket science to most people here...I love it...favorite kind of project right here


----------



## Texas Wax

A&E Exteriors said:


> Believe it or not raftering is akin too rocket science to most people here



:laughing: Raftering? :blink:

Is that like "Eyes knows studdin' ?


----------



## MikeFL

What was wrong with the old roof framing?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

MikeFL said:


> What was wrong with the old roof framing?


All jacked up. Undersized rafters, a couple were pieced together, and the ceiling was murked as well and pulling the roof down with it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

2x4 & 2x6 ceiling joists spanning 25 feet with an osb ceiling


----------



## META

That's a furked up ridge. Are you guys fixing that?


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> All jacked up. Undersized rafters, a couple were pieced together, and the ceiling was murked as well and pulling the roof down with it.


enough lumber up in that roof to build a small house - or re-use to put a 2nd story on a roofer's place...


----------



## heavy_d

META said:


> That's a furked up ridge. Are you guys fixing that?


I believe that's the roof he tore down to build new.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> That's a furked up ridge. Are you guys fixing that?


Yeah, 2x12


----------



## RossDesignBuild

Donohue Const said:


> Does this count as work for the day?!!!!!
> Left to right
> Sales rep, my two employees, me, another builder
> 
> Boral hosted a pheasant hunt at the gun club today
> 
> We got 15 birds, they had put 18 out
> We shot 17 total, but the dogs couldn't find two of them


That's awesome! Boral was doing a display at my lumber yard and all I got was a donut.


----------



## rblakes1

Started working through the stack of poplar we had milled up to match the casing on a job we're doing. Base should be coming in next week











Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Working with the Palight PVC trim still. Had to make some garage door opening trim. Used my beaded detail for the corners. Had to use a haunch corner so the bead around the door could merge into a square opening for the transom window.




























Haunch


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Working with the Palight PVC trim still. Had to make some garage door opening trim. Used my beaded detail for the corners. Had to use a haunch corner so the bead around the door could merge into a square opening for the transom window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haunch


You better get that exterior done soon… It’s gonna get cold soon.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> And a fireplace on the other side feeding the chimney above


^^^that :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm here all week


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm here all week


Quit reminding us :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

TxElectrician said:


> Looks good, but did they run out of siding and have to use a bit of brick?


In Hunterdon county where my wife grew up they do that a lot with the older homes. It's a mix of either brick or original stone that they leave exposed

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Not a bad weekend, T&G ceilings and hung and finished the rock at a family friends camp. Learned why you don't price jobs without looking at them but still finished in the green and they want us to finish up the walls now and do a cobble stone chimney so it's all good






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

You did all that in a weekend? Well done!


----------



## TEnglish14

heavy_d said:


> You did all that in a weekend? Well done!




Thanks! 12 hours Saturday and 6 hours Sunday


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Today's job, hang some gutters





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

TEnglish14 said:


> Today's job, hang some gutters
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Looks good Ted. Why not put an offset elbow on that downspout that comes straight down by your truck where the bottom flares out ? Can even just make it in two pieces so it hugs the siding nicer
Talking about this







. Here is an offset of "c" elbow.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

NYgutterguy said:


> Looks good Ted. Why not put an offset elbow on that downspout that comes straight down by your truck where the bottom flares out ? Can even just make it in two pieces so it hugs the siding nicer
> Talking about this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Here is an offset of "c" elbow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It's Taylor and I agree, I don't like the way that one is. The customer had bought all the material and just wanted it installed since he didn't have time. I have to install some siding there too and I might change it. I was just trying to work with what he gave me 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

TEnglish14 said:


> It's Taylor and I agree, I don't like the way that one is. The customer had bought all the material and just wanted it installed since he didn't have time. I have to install some siding there too and I might change it. I was just trying to work with what he gave me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry Taylor. Just cut out at the flare it will look fine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

NYgutterguy said:


> Sorry Taylor. Just cut out at the flare it will look fine
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No need to be sorry, if I had a dollar for every person that gets my name wrong I could retire. Usually it's Tyler though hahah

And I will, I'll pick up one of those offsets for tomorrow. I told my brother when we were done "that looks like *****". I appreciate the pointer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

NYgutterguy said:


> Hey do you make your own down spout elbows? Is that common? Or do you just have a pile of pre purchased ones laying around. Just wondering.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Crap. That quote didn't come out right... looks like NY said that. It was a question to him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Builders Inc. said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I keep those specialty elbows stocked in the trucks at all times. Both c and d offsets in 2x3 and 3x 4" white. All gutter supply houses keep full stock of those. Can by by the piece or box. Crescentgutter I think makes his own elbows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

TEnglish14 said:


> No need to be sorry, if I had a dollar for every person that gets my name wrong I could retire. Usually it's Tyler though hahah
> 
> And I will, I'll pick up one of those offsets for tomorrow. I told my brother when we were done "that looks like *****". I appreciate the pointer!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is exactly what this forum is for. For someone to see a better way, offer advice, and the recipient to accept the advice and learn something without getting butt hurt


----------



## KAP

TxElectrician said:


> That is exactly what this forum is for. For someone to see a better way, offer advice, and the recipient to accept the advice and learn something without getting butt hurt


No it's not... it's the internet... it's to kick their a** until they come to their senses and realize it would have just been easier and saved themselves a lot of time if they would just realize you were right all the time... :jester: :w00t: :laughing:

Oy, maybe it's time for some beverages... :drink:


----------



## heavy_d

A quicky 12 x 16 to end my deck season. Now I'm racing to frame a big basement by tomorrow (Thursday) because we fly out Friday morning.


----------



## Randy Bush

heavy_d said:


> A quicky 12 x 16 to end my deck season. Now I'm racing to frame a big basement by tomorrow (Thursday) because we fly out Friday morning.


Looks nice.:thumbsup: Where you flying out to?


----------



## heavy_d

Randy Bush said:


> Looks nice.:thumbsup: Where you flying out to?


Mexico. My wife's friend is getting married.


----------



## overanalyze

Good client called us and said their exterminator found signs of old termite damage in their crawlspace. This is one of those tiny crawls with only enough room to belly crawl. In deed we found some pretty extensive damage. The only way I could see doing the repair was from up above. That meant the hardwood had to come up. 

We told the client we would do our best to save what we could. We we were able to get everything up without damage (except the finisher row). We broke off all the old staples and labeled every piece so it could go back down in the same spot. The client really liked the age and petina of the floor. 

After all the framing repairs we were able to re-install the old floor. You can't even tell we did anything. Only the last row was damaged when we pulled the floor. Client is happy we saved her floor. We had a good day today. Got all the joists, furring, subfloor, and hardwood down today.


----------



## META

Nicely done.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> Good client called us and said their exterminator found signs of old termite damage in their crawlspace. This is one of those tiny crawls with only enough room to belly crawl. In deed we found some pretty extensive damage. The only way I could see doing the repair was from up above. That meant the hardwood had to come up.
> 
> We told the client we would do our best to save what we could. We we were able to get everything up without damage (except the finisher row). We broke off all the old staples and labeled every piece so it could go back down in the same spot. The client really liked the age and petina of the floor.
> 
> After all the framing repairs we were able to re-install the old floor. You can't even tell we did anything. Only the last row was damaged when we pulled the floor. Client is happy we saved her floor. We had a good day today. Got all the joists, furring, subfloor, and hardwood down today.


You gotta love our best friend the termite:clap: Came out great.


----------



## Calidecks

I love termites!


----------



## overanalyze

Californiadecks said:


> I love termites!


I have earned some good money over the years because of them!


----------



## Randy Bush

Job working on today. pulling a very poorly installed bay window and replacing it with just a flat unit. Don't know why there should of been any problems with the install lasting.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Job working on today. pulling a very poorly installed bay window and replacing it with just a flat unit. Don't know why there should of been any problems with the install lasting.




There's that dreaded short shingle again lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> There's that dreaded short shingle again lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea but the caulk should of sealed it up just fine. :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yeah baby!

160sq 5/12 x 4 buildings


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> 160sq 5/12 x 4 buildings


It seems like things are progressing well for you since you got yor license.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

They are. I am subbing these though....company I am doing them for has most of this type project in the state under lock and key. But big easy wide open spaces I can do good on.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> They are. I am subbing these though....company I am doing them for has most of this type project in the state under lock and key. But big easy wide open spaces I can do good on.




Gonna be you and a helper ?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Gonna be you and a helper ?


Me, another shingler and 1 runner


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Might set a new record...
Care to place a wager? Lol


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Might set a new record...
> Care to place a wager? Lol




All buildings ready to go one after another ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No. But I say I have a 35sq day on this one.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> No. But I say I have a 35sq day on this one.




Having flash backs to my childhood summers humping 3tabs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

This weekend we demo'd a kitchen and leveled the floors. It's an old farmhouse with years of built up floored was about 3" off from the low point to the high point. 

Experienced my first big change order, customer was hoping we could get some more height from the ceiling. demo'd the ceiling and the second floors main beam is sagging and rotten. Previous renovator built a new 2x4 over the top. Fortunately the HO understands and wants it done right, so next weekend we are tearing it all out and framing a new floor. Then on to drywall





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> 160sq 5/12 x 4 buildings


Knock it out bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

TEnglish14 said:


> This weekend we demo'd a kitchen and leveled the floors. It's an old farmhouse with years of built up floored was about 3" off from the low point to the high point.
> 
> Experienced my first big change order, customer was hoping we could get some more height from the ceiling. demo'd the ceiling and the second floors main beam is sagging and rotten. Previous renovator built a new 2x4 over the top. Fortunately the HO understands and wants it done right, so next weekend we are tearing it all out and framing a new floor. Then on to drywall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah, I miss the good old days - NOT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Inner10

EricBrancard said:


> Who gave you permission to use my Tinder profile name?


Not PUSSYDESTROYER6969?


----------



## slowsol

You rang?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

blacktop said:


> On sand day? Yeah ! I'm gonna have a beer! :thumbsup:


Used to have a few to combat the 'White Lung' of sanding:whistling


----------



## TEnglish14

This weekend we tore out the second floor and rebuilt, demoed that wall departing the kitchen from the rest of the house, finished leveling the first floor and framed in a new window. Was a solid weekend.

HO just added another window to do before drywall and if the rest of the project goes well we will be making their second floor cathedral ceilings 














































The original carrying beam










Also had a second crew stoning a chimney at the camp we did all the T&G ceilings 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan_Watson

Almost like it never happened. 



















Brick is in, pointed and new windows installed. Now the inside can be restored.


----------



## EricBrancard

Inner10 said:


> Not PUSSYDESTROYER6969?


I'm not classy enough to pull that one off.


----------



## madrina

EricBrancard said:


> Who gave you permission to use my Tinder profile name?


Haaaay eric! 






slowsol said:


> You rang?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haaay slowsol!


----------



## Donohue Const

Hoop building anyone!!!

I have never put one up before, should be interesting 

A friend of mine bought it for his sheep
It came China, everything is metric and the directions show everything in meters!!!! :0


----------



## Inner10

Donohue Const said:


> Hoop building anyone!!!
> 
> I have never put one up before, should be interesting
> 
> A friend of mine bought it for his sheep
> It came China, everything is metric and the directions show everything in meters!!!! :0


Metric? Is that system still in use?


----------



## MikeFL

Meters are very easy to work with.
Get yourself a metric tape measure.


----------



## MikeFL

deleted (duplicate)


----------



## Morning Wood

Donohue Const said:


> Hoop building anyone!!!
> 
> I have never put one up before, should be interesting
> 
> A friend of mine bought it for his sheep
> It came China, everything is metric and the directions show everything in meters!!!! :0




Good luck.


----------



## Dan_Watson

Started a little siding job today.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Completed this install last week.



Started the mudroom install this week.


----------



## Randy Bush

Dan_Watson said:


> Started a little siding job today.


The man lift sure makes it nice for doing a job like that . Don't know what I would do sometimes with out mine.


----------



## Leo G

That's a big mudroom. Mine are usually a bench and some cabinets surrounding it.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> That's a big mudroom. Mine are usually a bench and some cabinets surrounding it.


10’ x 17’ with 10’ ceiling. The side shown above is the laundry/butler’s pantry side. The opposite wall has the customary “cubbies” plus a coat closet and a broom closet.

Yesterday we got the laundry side trimmed out and started install of the coat/broom closet.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

When I posted this picture yesterday, I meant to say that the crown was probably one of the most difficult scribes (to the stone) I’ve ever had to do. Anyone have a good way of doing it? It was a royal PITA!


----------



## EricBrancard

DaVinciRemodel said:


> When I posted this picture yesterday, I meant to say that the crown was probably one of the most difficult scribes (to the stone) I’ve ever had to do. Anyone have a good way of doing it? It was a royal PITA!


Tower Tech makes a great tool for that:









:laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Tipitop would not approve :no:


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> When I posted this picture yesterday, I meant to say that the crown was probably one of the most difficult scribes (to the stone) I’ve ever had to do. Anyone have a good way of doing it? It was a royal PITA!


What was your technique?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Philament said:


> What was your technique?


Up and down the ladder 50 times for trial and error (mostly error) fits. With a 6” crown (4-1/4” projection) and being enclosed on both ends, I couldn’t find a good technique.


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Up and down the ladder 50 times for trial and error (mostly error) fits. With a 6” crown (4-1/4” projection) and being enclosed on both ends, I couldn’t find a good technique.


The way I've done it in the past is to take a short scrap of the trim, say 1' long, get the scribe dialed in by using a heavy back cut with the cordless jig saw, fine tuning with a four in hand. Once good, hold it in place and put my laser measure on the other end of the test scrapto get overall length. Then I transfer the scribe to the finish piece, along with the end of the scrap, so I can take remainder measurement


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

What you described was the first 10 trips up and down the ladder. Transferring the scribe from the scrap is not an easy task (face of the scrap is some distance to the face of your final keeper).


----------



## Philament

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What you described was the first 10 trips up and down the ladder. Transferring the scribe from the scrap is not an easy task (face of the scrap is some distance to the face of your final keeper).


I just keep a bucket on the ladder/ baker to catch the wood shavings, so there's no up and down the ladder. Easy to do with a short piece. Transferring is the difficult part, agreed. The long tip pica pens are helpful in this.
(http://www.leevalley.com/us/garden/page.aspx?p=71121&cat=1,41131)


----------



## Designed2Fail

DaVinciRemodel said:


> When I posted this picture yesterday, I meant to say that the crown was probably one of the most difficult scribes (to the stone) I’ve ever had to do. Anyone have a good way of doing it? It was a royal PITA!


What I done in the past is take a piece of thick cardboard and trace the outline to the piece. I always leave a little extra meat on it to make sure it will fit.

Then finish it off. Cant add on but always cut a bit more off if need be. Not fast but does look pretty when you are done.

Kinda didn't help you lol I don't think their is a fast way of doing it with it looking good.


----------



## TEnglish14

Nothing too exciting this weekend, did a bunch of little jobs. But here's some siding we hung. H/O bought what ever stock a supplier had and plans to paint it all, almost had enough of the dark brown haha











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

TEnglish14 said:


> Nothing too exciting this weekend, did a bunch of little jobs. But here's some siding we hung. H/O bought what ever stock a supplier had and plans to paint it all, almost had enough of the dark brown haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


To bad the siding had to be different width so the corners would not line up. But when the ho buys the material got to do what you have to. No reflection on the quality of work you did though. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta

Basement before and after I just wrapped up. The homeowner's have been more than accommodating with me being a one man show. No plumbing at the bar and homeowners didnt want to spend to have anything plumbed in. Fine by me.


----------



## KAP

CharlieDelta said:


> Basement before and after I just wrapped up. The homeowner's have been more than accommodating with me being a one man show. No plumbing at the bar and homeowners didnt want to spend to have anything plumbed in. Fine by me.


Here you go... looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Test


----------



## CharlieDelta

I guess the correct orientation on my phone doesnt translate over maybe? Oh well. Thanks!


----------



## Joe Pro

KAP said:


> Here you go... looks good... :thumbsup:


Charlie, looks great. Any pictures of the bar? Judging by the single couch and 6 bar stools his friends are drinkers? :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle

CharlieDelta said:


> Basement before and after I just wrapped up. The homeowner's have been more than accommodating with me being a one man show. No plumbing at the bar and homeowners didnt want to spend to have anything plumbed in. Fine by me.


Looks Nice.
I hate when HO won't give a couple extra bucks to do what they will eventually add later (Plumbing) after they start using the bar and find they are always looking for a sink and water.



Joe Pro said:


> Charlie, looks great. Any pictures of the bar? Judging by the single couch and 6 bar stools his friends are drinkers? :laughing:


:laughing::laughing:


----------



## KAP

Joe Pro said:


> Charlie, looks great. Any pictures of the bar? Judging by the single couch and 6 bar stools his friends are drinkers? :laughing:


Pretty funny though how the "entertainment area" went from two things that require movement to two places to sit... :laughing:


----------



## TEnglish14

Randy Bush said:


> To bad the siding had to be different width so the corners would not line up. But when the ho buys the material got to do what you have to. No reflection on the quality of work you did though.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk




He's planning on siding the rest of the house next year so hopefully it lines up after! Thank you though! :shake:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieDelta

They went with a laminate countertop that had a woodgrain pattern to it. It was surprisingly easy to seam by just following the orientation of the wood grain. I ended up with 1 seam on the backsplash and 1 seam on the countertop. Obviously the countertop seam would have been hidden had they plumbed the bar in. But it turned out well anyways.

They are already calling me about having shelves built in the utility room after they realized just how much sh*t they have down there. Lol. 

As for the lack of furniture, I believe they were waiting on new couches, end table, etc. to be delievered etc.


----------



## steveo1018

Few pics of the ceiling I have been doing the past 3 Saturdays. 900 sqft

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Except for the big assed doors, we got the doors and DFs installed today – washer and dryer as well.

Big assed doors and glass tomorrow.

We ran out of money so the yellow tape will have to do for pulls.


----------



## Jaws

That your pad paul?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> That your pad paul?


Nooooo! I’m just a poor remodeling contractor. The cabinets alone in this room equal 1/5th the cost of my house.


----------



## Mobly Handyman

MALCO.New.York said:


> The white appliances look wrong against that cabinet stain.


 Agreed, stainless or black would have looked better I think too. But that's one of those owner preference things.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Mobly Handyman said:


> Agreed, stainless or black would have looked better I think too. But that's one of those owner preference things.


I had to find the post you quoted (2011?) Malco hasn’t logged in in two years. I thought he was back :laughing:


----------



## Mobly Handyman

LOL, Didn't even look at the date to see it was 3 yrs ago. I've just re-joined here myself. Used to post on here a lot under my old company name (House Docs), but that's been about 6-7 yrs ago now, as I was out of the game for about 6 yrs. Went to college & grad school, but found the job market for new history professors in their 50's less than overwhelming, more like non-existent. I've also learned that dumb-ass mistakes you made 30 yrs ago never go away on background checks.

So here I am picking back up where I left off in 2009, but on a little smaller scale as it's just me & my 25 yr old son working together. But it does feel right, Jake loves the work and is learning & growing more confident with each job. Feels good to know I can still sell myself to new clients, which I've always thought was about half the battle.

Anyway happy to be back & enjoying the conversation here.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Welcome back Jim. I was just pull’n your chain a bit.


----------



## Mobly Handyman

No problem. Catching up a bit. Guess I better start looking at the dates. I get to reading & comments just pop out. 

Denver huh, used to live down in Colo Springs it seems now iin a long ago lifetime. Been about 30 yrs


----------



## NYgutterguy

Yet another half round. Had angled fascia so was a bit of a PITA. My brother is a machine so it went pretty smooth until I tried to help and drilled that hole in the deck My supplier comes to site with this machine for me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Powder coated 3 piece hanger we used to hang gutters










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Today we got the big assed doors, casing, baseboards, hanging rods and glass installed. Granite tomorrow - if they can get down the driveway


----------



## overanalyze

Picked up and installed this handrail today on our current build. We have an awesome fabricator we work with.

The client wanted minimal fasteners exposed. Had the idea to mount brackets that the rail slides over. Then some holes were drilled and countersunk in the posts and we used a flathead Allen bolt to attach the rail to the brackets. Very solid. 

We put lvl blocking in the floor where the brackets mounted. The larger plates were used on the ends for extra beef. I routed the subfloor so the plate would be flush so the flooring can go over it.


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> Picked up and installed this handrail today on our current build. We have an awesome fabricator we work with.
> 
> The client wanted minimal fasteners exposed. Had the idea to mount brackets that the rail slides over. Then some holes were drilled and countersunk in the posts and we used a flathead Allen bolt to attach the rail to the brackets. Very solid.
> 
> We put lvl blocking in the floor where the brackets mounted. The larger plates were used on the ends for extra beef. I routed the subfloor so the plate would be flush so the flooring can go over it.


That looks damn good:thumbup:


----------



## pizalm

One more pour and we'll be able to get onto framing. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

pizalm said:


> One more pour and we'll be able to get onto framing.


I think those are the most serious temporary stairs I've seen.
Hell of a trip back to the truck if you forgot a tool there!


----------



## Morning Wood

Cheek wall siding. Always a pain in the butt.


----------



## TEnglish14

Just finishing out a basement, framed out the walls I needed too, z-channel and foam board are going on the remaining walls. Should be rocked and taped by tomorrow night




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Granite is in. We also decided to put actual pulls on the doors and drawer fronts. I thought the yellow tape made a statement. The customer didn’t think so.


----------



## Deckhead

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Granite is in. We also decided to put actual pulls on the doors and drawer fronts. I thought the yellow tape made a statement. The customer didn’t think so.


You had a good time ****ing with the Misses about that yellow marking tape didn't you? :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Don’t be silly. It was a pure and simple design statement. 

Yes – I got the question: “We’re going to remove the tape… Aren’t we?”


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Don’t be silly. It was a pure and simple design statement.
> 
> Yes – I got the question: “We’re going to remove the tape… Aren’t we?”


Frog tape looks a lot better. Blue is so yesterday!


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Frog tape looks a lot better. Blue is so yesterday!


Only problem with frog tape is it's too transparent on darker materials and you need to add a second piece if you want to see your marks...  :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

TEnglish14 said:


> Just finishing out a basement, framed out the walls I needed too, z-channel and foam board are going on the remaining walls. Should be rocked and taped by tomorrow night
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good luck with that ultra light over those old floor joist! I'd strap it first! If It were mine.


----------



## TEnglish14

blacktop said:


> Good luck with that ultra light over those old floor joist! I'd strap it first! If It were mine.



Only drywalling the walls, they want the ceiling left unfinished. So it's the perfect job, just the walls and standing the sheets so there should be no butt joints


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

pizalm said:


> One more pour and we'll be able to get onto framing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where abouts in Manitoba? Looking good


----------



## pizalm

shanewreckd said:


> Where abouts in Manitoba? Looking good




Actually Ontario on lake of the woods. I'm 10 minutes from the Ontario border and work both provinces. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

pizalm said:


> Actually Ontario on lake of the woods. I'm 10 minutes from the Ontario border and work both provinces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a decent place to cast a line.


----------



## shanewreckd

pizalm said:


> Actually Ontario on lake of the woods. I'm 10 minutes from the Ontario border and work both provinces.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah okay, my first guess was near Kenora. I grew up in northern Man, so I'm always curious. :thumbsup:


----------



## pizalm

shanewreckd said:


> Yeah okay, my first guess was near Kenora. I grew up in northern Man, so I'm always curious. :thumbsup:




Landscape is similar here to so. No blasting in the provincial park here though. 

And inner10 lake of the woods has to be one of the top lakes to fish in the world.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

pizalm said:


> Landscape is similar here to so. No blasting in the provincial park here though.
> 
> And inner10 lake of the woods has to be one of the top lakes to fish in the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've heard the stories, it's on my bucket list.


----------



## shanewreckd

pizalm said:


> Landscape is similar here to so. No blasting in the provincial park here though.
> 
> And inner10 lake of the woods has to be one of the top lakes to fish in the world.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My brother in law takes fishing trips from Winnipeg there. I'll have to go join him 1 year,


----------



## blacktop

I went back to this one to patch a small hole and check on my scaffold ..
It's turning out nicely .


----------



## TEnglish14

Got the z-channel and foam up, insulation in the walls, some electrical, rocked and taped. Hoping to sand out before Thanksgiving.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Blacktop, any of your builders use 5/8 on the walls? I still like to on new construction, but never see it anymore.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Jaws said:


> Blacktop, any of your builders use 5/8 on the walls? I still like to on new construction, but never see it anymore.


I'm curious why, John. Costs more, heavier, thus more of a PITA to hang. Minimal gain in sound isolation, a hair better for fire retardant.

You really think it's worth foodeling with?


----------



## Jaws

Tinstaafl said:


> I'm curious why, John. Costs more, heavier, thus more of a PITA to hang. Minimal gain in sound isolation, a hair better for fire retardant.
> 
> You really think it's worth foodeling with?


Kinda the premise for the question. 

I have never minded hanging it when I hung commercial, and my hangers never charged much more for it. Material cost isn't that much more. 

My dad's old drywaller went to work for me recently when I had to run off the old one, he upped quite a bit for 5/8. 

Sounds ignorant but it's one of those things I've always thought was better by osmosis, a really awesome builder my dad subbed for and another custom builder I worked for did it. Ben, an old timer who built super customs believed the sound variance was a lot better and the walls were easier to get flat. He preffered plaster actually. 

So did my ex boss, who subbed from Ben for a while and also did and does super custom work.

I do feel it is harder for the 5/8 to deflect to the studs if slightly crooked and is a better product but not sure how much that's really worth.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Jaws said:


> My dad's old drywaller went to work for me recently when I had to run off the old one, he upped quite a bit for 5/8.


There ya go. I'm an old buzzard and would charge more for handling that stuff too. :laughing:

I can see it making for a better house overall, but those nickles and dimes do add up. If you have the clientele willing to pay for 'em, by all means go for it. :thumbsup:


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> Blacktop, any of your builders use 5/8 on the walls? I still like to on new construction, but never see it anymore.


No...They don't . And won't ! 

I wish we could on the ceilings 2'oc .It would help!!

Only 5/8 s Is where code requires it . Garages mostly . 

Some counties here call for 5/8s on 2' center trusses ..the codes are different in areas .. 

The best thing these idiot drywall manufactures could do for my trade is to get rid of this light weight bull chit! It was trash from day one! We may as well be hanging cardboard . It's two pieces of paper filled with air .. I ain't seen a decent piece of wallboard since 2007 !


----------



## blacktop

Tinstaafl said:


> There ya go. I'm an old buzzard and would charge more for handling that stuff too. :laughing:
> 
> I can see it making for a better house overall, but those nickles and dimes do add up. If you have the clientele willing to pay for 'em, by all means go for it. :thumbsup:


4X12 5/8s Your looking at around $11-$13 per sheet depending on the scope . Compared to 1/2 regular at $9 Depending on the scope.


----------



## Jaws

I agree on light weight


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> I agree on light weight


I hate It with a passion !!


----------



## blacktop

Sorry about the f word John. I got caught up in the moment . It won't happen again .


----------



## Jaws

blacktop said:


> Sorry about the f word John. I got caught up in the moment . It won't happen again .


What you talking about hoss?:whistling


----------



## EricBrancard

They won't get rid of lightweight because it saves them a ton on shipping costs and they can still charge the same.


----------



## EricBrancard

Jaws said:


> Kinda the premise for the question.
> 
> I have never minded hanging it when I hung commercial, and my hangers never charged much more for it. Material cost isn't that much more.
> 
> My dad's old drywaller went to work for me recently when I had to run off the old one, he upped quite a bit for 5/8.
> 
> Sounds ignorant but it's one of those things I've always thought was better by osmosis, a really awesome builder my dad subbed for and another custom builder I worked for did it. Ben, an old timer who built super customs believed the sound variance was a lot better and the walls were easier to get flat. He preffered plaster actually.
> 
> So did my ex boss, who subbed from Ben for a while and also did and does super custom work.
> 
> I do feel it is harder for the 5/8 to deflect to the studs if slightly crooked and is a better product but not sure how much that's really worth.


There's no way that 5/8 isn't stronger, quieter, flatter, etc when you hang a whole house with it. But aside from material and labor price, now every single window extension jamb and door jamb has to be custom sized.


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> They won't get rid of lightweight because it saves them a ton on shipping costs and they can still charge the same.


That's right. And they can ship more board .


----------



## Jaws

EricBrancard said:


> There's no way that 5/8 isn't stronger, quieter, flatter, etc when you hang a whole house with it. But aside from material and labor price, now every single window extension jamb and door jamb has to be custom sized.


We case the windows and doors anyway so it never bothered us, but yes all the nickels add up


----------



## NJGC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

NJGC said:


> View attachment 350474
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Here you go... re-orientated for better view...


----------



## NJGC

KAP said:


> Here you go... re-orientated for better view...


Thanks I dunno why tapatalk always flips my pics

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

NJGC said:


> Thanks I dunno why tapatalk always flips my pics
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


NP... 30-second MS Paint fix... copy, paste, rotate right 90 degrees, save and post...

One of the reasons why I don't bother with it... takes too long and too many issues to deal with... 

Next time you can take the pic in the opposite orientation as this one to correct for it... :thumbsup:


----------



## hdavis

Jaws said:


> Blacktop, any of your builders use 5/8 on the walls? I still like to on new construction, but never see it anymore.


I'd only consider it on smooth finish lids (or where code requires). You get the sound reduction between floors for only a little more, and no complications. If anything, it will be flatter.


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> I'd only consider it on smooth finish lids (or where code requires). You get the sound reduction between floors for only a little more, and no complications. If anything, it will be flatter.


Never used anything but 5/8 on a lid.


----------



## Calidecks

NJGC said:


> Thanks I dunno why tapatalk always flips my pics
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


You can also take a screen shot of it the right way, if editing software is a problem.


----------



## overanalyze

This is how I set doors. We order our doors with stop loose. Draw a line, pre-drill, shim, use 2.5" screws. Just started clamping our 78" Stabila to the hinge side with our track saw clamps. I like that!


----------



## TEnglish14

Got done 3rd coating today and thought: "Man, it almost looks like I know what I'm doing"




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

The basement of our current build has big jamb extensions for the windows. 9" foundation wall, 2" foam, 2x4 wall=big!! Routed the edge to slip into the Andersen groove. Edgebanded the ply. Everything went together nicely. Had 2 smaller and 2 big windows.


----------



## KAP

TEnglish14 said:


> Got done 3rd coating today and thought: *"Man, it almost looks like I know what I'm doing"*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's the advantage of far away pics... you can't see the detail... :whistling :laughing:

Looks good... :thumbsup:


----------



## EricBrancard

KAP said:


> That's the advantage of far away pics... you can't see the detail... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> Looks good... :thumbsup:


I smear Vaseline on my camera lens whenever I photograph my work.


----------



## KAP

EricBrancard said:


> I smear Vaseline on my camera lens whenever I photograph my work.


Dude, what are you doing with Vaseline on a job-site?... :blink:

What "work" are you photographing?...  :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

EricBrancard said:


> I smear Vaseline on my camera lens whenever I photograph my work.


Still looks good from my house. :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

TEnglish14 said:


> Got done 3rd coating today and thought: "Man, it almost looks like I know what I'm doing"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You railroaded your sheets! 

________


----------



## gbruzze1

Californiadecks said:


> You railroaded your sheets!
> 
> ________




No I think he just stood them all up, and what looks like a horizontal seam is really just a horizontal row of screws


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

gbruzze1 said:


> No I think he just stood them all up, and what looks like a horizontal seam is really just a horizontal row of screws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Railroading is running your sheets the same direction as your studs. Standing the sheets up. 

________


----------



## gbruzze1

Californiadecks said:


> Railroading is running your sheets the same direction as your studs. Standing the sheets up.
> 
> ________




I thought that was only a problem on ceilings. Why is it no good on walls? I see it done on commercial jobs all the time. Not saying it's right, though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

gbruzze1 said:


> No I think he just stood them all up, and what looks like a horizontal seam is really just a horizontal row of screws
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stand ups is railroading.


----------



## Calidecks

gbruzze1 said:


> I thought that was only a problem on ceilings. Why is it no good on walls? I see it done on commercial jobs all the time. Not saying it's right, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Steel studs in commercial. No movement due to shrinkage. When you railroad your putting a joint the full length of the studs. Also only three studs per sheet vs. Six. Plus you get the advantages of staggering. 

________


----------



## META

And if yer not Blacktop, less in and out when looking down the wall.


----------



## blacktop

gbruzze1 said:


> I thought that was only a problem on ceilings. Why is it no good on walls? I see it done on commercial jobs all the time. Not saying it's right, though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong with it. it's just a little weaker . And if the wall is out it can cause the seam to be pita to finish off.


----------



## blacktop

Not knocking your work G. It looks good . I'm just not a fan of stand ups ..unless it's in closets .


----------



## hdavis

blacktop said:


> And if the wall is out it can cause the seam to be pita to finish off.


Sometimes even if the wall isn't out because of the added flex. On old houses, if I run vertical I keep the seams off the studs - they'll show sooner or later.


----------



## TEnglish14

Californiadecks said:


> You railroaded your sheets!
> 
> ________




Less than 8' tall basement it made sense and half the walls are built with z-channel and foam so that's the proper install. Went a little commercial in this basement haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

EricBrancard said:


> I smear Vaseline on my camera lens whenever I photograph my work.


Worked for Penthouse...


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Steel studs in commercial. No movement due to shrinkage. When you railroad your putting a joint the full length of the studs. Also only three studs per sheet vs. Six. Plus you get the advantages of staggering.
> 
> ________


It's done more in commercial because it's a requirement on 1 hr rated partition walls that the joint be the entire length of the stud.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Been going out to the armpit of America (AKA New Jersey) every six months for the last couple years to take my kids for a visit, and repay a huge favor my sister did for me by finishing her basement one or two days at a time.. 

I convinced her to let me do pine T & G on the walls because I hate hanging drywall and I also wanted to experiment with the look so I can do the same thing on a ceiling in my own home. Just got done with the walls yesterday. Headed back to Jersey in February to trim everything out. Got more work done on her house three states away then I've done on my own in a solid year.


----------



## Inner10

onmywayup said:


> View attachment 350666
> 
> 
> Been going out to the armpit of America (AKA New Jersey) every six months for the last couple years to take my kids for a visit, and repay a huge favor my sister did for me by finishing her basement one or two days at a time..
> 
> I convinced her to let me do pine T & G on the walls because I hate hanging drywall and I also wanted to experiment with the look so I can do the same thing on a ceiling in my own home. Just got done with the walls yesterday. Headed back to Jersey in February to trim everything out. Got more work done on her house three states away then I've done on my own in a solid year.


If Jersey is the armpit what does that make Baltimore? Arsehole?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Super simple column wrap. 3/4 birch ply. Track saw miters. 4.5" hole saw on 2x blocks. Screwed blocks to the steel posts and shimmed from there. How do you guys do these type columns? They ended up very solid. The top and bottom will get base wrapped around it.









Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonPrestige

http://prestigesteel.ca/steel-building-blog/steel-buildings-canada/

Brewery we built in Parry Sound

Jason Gullett
www.prestigesteel.ca
888-314-5751


----------



## Leo G

Miters, beads, hexagon. Whatever method you use you can use Great Stuff on the inside of the structure to secure the wrap to the column.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

We foam fill ours also. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Just not to much or it will blow out.


----------



## TEnglish14

blacktop said:


> Not knocking your work G. It looks good . I'm just not a fan of stand ups ..unless it's in closets .



That's understandable. No offense taken! Everyone has their preferences, only stood them up cause half the basement is z-channel so I railroading is the proper install 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TEnglish14 said:


> That's understandable. No offense taken! Everyone has their preferences, only stood them up cause half the basement is z-channel so I railroading is the proper install
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, I didn't mean to cause a ruckus! I'd pay you for that work, as long as you guaranteed it. 

________


----------



## TEnglish14

Californiadecks said:


> Sorry, I didn't mean to cause a ruckus! I'd pay you for that work, as long as you guaranteed it.
> 
> ________




Haha no worries! I'll gladly guarantee my work!








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

________


----------



## NJGC

3,000 Sq ft done in 6 hours this morning. .....plywood tomorrow 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

NJGC said:


> View attachment 350738
> 
> 
> 3,000 Sq ft done in 6 hours this morning. .....plywood tomorrow
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Was all your doors and Windows precut including all your top and bottom cripples nailed to the headers and sill? When our guys Frame they don't really have any cutting to do. That's all done ahead of time. 

We buck all the headers (low guy) and sills beforehand. 

_________


----------



## NJGC

Californiadecks said:


> Was all your doors and Windows precut including all your top and bottom cripples nailed to the headers and sill? When our guys Frame they don't really have any cutting to do. That's all done ahead of time.
> 
> We buck all the headers (low guy) and sills beforehand.
> 
> _________


Normally we do the same but today we had an extra cut man building headers while we plated. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Hung and taped the kitchen we demo'd and rebuilt a couple weeks ago











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> Miters, beads, hexagon. Whatever method you use you can use Great Stuff on the inside of the structure to secure the wrap to the column.


Try wrapping them in sisal rope instead of all that messy woodwork. It's all the rage now.


----------



## Leo G

It was a rage 30 years ago too.


----------



## Resta

I'm back in that bathroom.


----------



## madrina

TEnglish14 said:


> Got the z-channel and foam up, insulation in the walls, some electrical, rocked and taped. Hoping to sand out before Thanksgiving.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those floors are screaming my name...does anyone else hear them??


----------



## TEnglish14

madrina said:


> Those floors are screaming my name...does anyone else hear them??




You're gonna hate with the H/O is putting in... haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Inner10 said:


> If Jersey is the armpit what does that make Baltimore? Arsehole?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Used to say something close to that about Texas and Oklahoma....


----------



## Frank Castle

madrina said:


> Those floors are screaming my name...does anyone else hear them??


I guess I misunderstood the screaming. I thought it was *my* name they were screaming.:laughing:


----------



## NJGC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

They make the wrap bright yellow so the workers can just follow the beacon in the sky that it gives off to get to work in the morning :laughing:


----------



## NJGC

Leo G said:


> They make the wrap bright yellow so the workers can just follow the beacon in the sky that it gives off to get to work in the morning :laughing:


Lol, that's dens glass. 5/8 sheet rock with fiberglass instead of paper. Houses are so close together so they have to be fire rated. Same with decks. All decks will be FRT. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol

Doesn't fit the neighborhood very well, does it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

slowsol said:


> Doesn't fit the neighborhood very well, does it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not at all but since all the others are cottages has a great view to the ocean

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Now that everyone is out of my way, and the holiday is done, and the rain stopped I made it back out here. 1st building is 60% shingled, 2nd building is dried in, we start drying in building number 3 tomorrow, and the fourth building has the second floor floor system about done.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Thankful everyday for my crew. They bust their asses all day everyday. Did this one in 7 hours today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

ohiohomedoctor said:


> Youre slow...


And your sweaters are awesome !!!


----------



## brickhook

NYgutterguy said:


> Thankful everyday for my crew. They bust their asses all day everyday. Did this one in 7 hours today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I talked to a gutterman yesterday on our job and asked him to go by my shop and put me some gutters on.

Latter on I thought "Damn.....I want NYGUTTERGUY to do my gutters!"


----------



## NYgutterguy

brickhook said:


> I talked to a gutterman yesterday on our job and asked him to go by my shop and put me some gutters on.
> 
> 
> 
> Latter on I thought "Damn.....I want NYGUTTERGUY to do my gutters!"




. You'd want nygutterguys workers. I'm actually just a nicely paid helper most of the time lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

blacktop said:


> And your sweaters are awesome !!!


Dude I already told you messing with Matt about his sweaters is my deal :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

tjbnwi said:


> Did one earlier this year with 5 Miele dishwasher with the BrilliantLight option. Only one I've ever done with a dishwasher in the master suite.
> 
> Tom


You never know what objects might need a wash.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

hdavis said:


> You never know what objects might need a wash.


Are those things dishwasher safe?


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> Dude I already told you messing with Matt about his sweaters is my deal :laughing:


Sorry...I couldn't help it. :whistling


----------



## blacktop

TEnglish14 said:


> Finished out the basement we started a couple weekends ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I tried my best to find a flaw on those walls....I couldn't do it.


----------



## TEnglish14

blacktop said:


> I tried my best to find a flaw on those walls....I couldn't do it.



Well thank you good sir! I'll be honest there is one worked the seam out really well but after paint you could still tell where it went from new framing to old ****ty framing but the owners happy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

TEnglish14 said:


> Well thank you good sir! I'll be honest there is one worked the seam out really well but after paint you could still tell where it went from new framing to old ****ty framing but the owners happy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those bastard butts are impossible to flatten out .. The best anyone can do Is soften them up.


----------



## Easy Gibson

I made these basic box table tops for a trade show. They've got cubbies on the other side to store sample materials in. Lacquer finish by others. Acrylic bases by others.










What's important about these very basic table tops is that they're being used in a trade show IN LONDON! Intercontinental, son! Woooooooo! Time to update the business cards!


----------



## rblakes1

Kitchen/interior reno we started Monday


























End of today. We punched up the ceiling over where the island is going- 13x6. The island is 11x4

























Some little framing to finish of in the kitchen tomorrow before we head to the basement to add some more beams for the point loads


Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Structural reno work is some of my favorite framing to do! Nicely done! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Walraven

This one's almost ready for cladding


----------



## A&E Exteriors

This ought to be fun


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> This ought to be fun


Now don't you wish you where doing metal on one like that? Now that would be fun. :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> Now don't you wish you where doing metal on one like that? Now that would be fun.


Good God no. ...I would be here till spring


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Good God no. ...I would be here till spring


I agree one like that is best done with shingles. I hate chopped up roofs like that.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> I agree one like that is best done with shingles. I hate chopped up roofs like that.


They aren't my favorite. Not so bad in this weather though. Everything is a manageable sized section.


----------



## overanalyze

Down to final touches on our current custom.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Glad I am not working on this roof today


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Glad I am not working on this roof today




Good Gawd! It's 60 degrees here and I've got sweats and slippers on! :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Good Gawd! It's 60 degrees here and I've got sweats and slippers on! :laughing:


No need to rub it in Mike...lol


----------



## Leo G

30F here currently. Sunny and windy.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

21 and snowing here


----------



## Leo G




----------



## shanewreckd

-29C here right now... Not currently snowing though so I got that going for me :no:


----------



## tgeb

Replaced a little bitty sidewalk Thursday.

It took all day to set enough to cover it with concrete blankets, but it is getting into the 20's overnight now, so we had to wait it out.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> 21 and snowing here


We just got our first covering of snow. Sposed to get 5 here tomorrow with another 5 on Monday. Some outlets are calling for 8.

I remind myself almost constantly that "I used to like this stuff".


----------



## Builders Inc.

tgeb said:


> Replaced a little bitty sidewalk Thursday.
> 
> 
> 
> It took all day to set enough to cover it with concrete blankets, but it is getting into the 20's overnight now, so we had to wait it out.




Drove the concrete truck onto a residential drive way? Wouldn't you be worried about busting it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

A&E Exteriors said:


> Glad I am not working on this roof today


Hang some space blowers in the attic for a day ....You'll be good to go !!


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> 30F here currently. Sunny and windy.


75 here today. It has finally cooled off.


----------



## Leo G

Touche'


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Touche'


I think you meant "Douche".


----------



## J L

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I think you meant "Douche".


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## TEnglish14

Got the floors run and quarter round on at the kitchen project we've had going. Still have some trim left and some touch ups to do from the cabinet installers not being gentle. Waiting for the electrician and cabinet installer to be done then going back next Saturday to button it all up.

Owner hired the supplier to install since there was a lot a variables with the kitchen changing, his thought was "If he measured, designed, ordered, and installed than any issues are on him" coulda saved him some money but oh well











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

What's with the refer cabinet?


----------



## NJGC

tgeb said:


> Replaced a little bitty sidewalk Thursday.
> 
> It took all day to set enough to cover it with concrete blankets, but it is getting into the 20's overnight now, so we had to wait it out.


Ummm.......accelerator?! Wtf....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Leo G said:


> What's with the refer cabinet?



Do to the height of the window it's supposed to act as a window seat but it's really low


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

TEnglish14 said:


> Do to the height of the window it's supposed to act as a window seat but it's really low
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The refrigerator cabinet is supposed to act as a window seat?... :blink:


----------



## TEnglish14

KAP said:


> The refrigerator cabinet is supposed to act as a window seat?... :blink:




I thought he meant the one below the window cause it's the same cabinet haha but to answer the original question apparently the crown is going all the way to the ceiling? That's what I've been told but that means there's all of 6" of crown which seems like a lot for this kitchen but oh well haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

There ya go. Kinda what I thought. Not the way I would have done it myself, but there are lots of ways to do things.


----------



## tgeb

Builders Inc. said:


> Drove the concrete truck onto a residential drive way? Wouldn't you be worried about busting it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was only 4 yards. Had it been a heavier load, yes I would have been concerned about busting it up and we would have wheeled all of it.


----------



## tgeb

NJGC said:


> Ummm.......accelerator?! Wtf....
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Yeah, we had accelerator in the order, still took all day.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Why can't I see tgeb's pictures? Just a circle with a minus sign through it. Same when others quote his post.


----------



## Robie

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why can't I see tgeb's pictures? Just a circle with a minus sign through it. Same when others quote his post.


Ditto


----------



## Tinstaafl

Tom's pics are hosted on Google Photos or something like that. Every so often the public/private switch gets flipped, and we can't see them. Not the first time that's happened.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Tinstaafl said:


> Tom's pics are hosted on Google Photos or something like that. Every so often the public/private switch gets flipped, and we can't see them. Not the first time that's happened.


How do others see them? Robie and I are being picked on! That's ok though. Robie and I will just talk amongst ourselves and use pictures that others can't see.:tt2:


----------



## slowsol

TEnglish14 said:


> Do to the height of the window it's supposed to act as a window seat but it's really low
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




A window seat? For cats? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

When this happens, it seems like everything's okay for a couple-few hours and then the switch gets flipped. You just didn't get here soon enough.

Nor did I; I haven't seen them either. Now pass over a couple of those pics. :shifty:


----------



## blacktop

slowsol said:


> A window seat? For cats?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And who's Inner texting on his phone?


----------



## TEnglish14

blacktop said:


> And who's Inner texting on his phone?



Haha that's one of my little brothers, he was stuck waiting well I wrapped some stuff up and took pics cause he rode with me. Love when I can convince them to ride with me to jobs, get them to work as long as I want haha



slowsol said:


> A window seat? For cats?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Haha they do have cats, it's different for sure



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Nice 13 hour day finishing the second floor of a camp today. Insulate the walls, drywall the ceiling, T&G on the walls. Got most of it done, gonna finish coat the drywall this week and then half day next weekend to finish it all up. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

TEnglish14 said:


> Nice 13 hour day finishing the second floor of a camp today. Insulate the walls, drywall the ceiling, T&G on the walls. Got most of it done, gonna finish coat the drywall this week and then half day next weekend to finish it all up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Finishing around and over those rafters Is the biggest pain ever!! 

You can't break a butt In the right place ! Because there ain't no right place !!


----------



## tgeb

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why can't I see tgeb's pictures? Just a circle with a minus sign through it. Same when others quote his post.





Robie said:


> Ditto





Tinstaafl said:


> Tom's pics are hosted on Google Photos or something like that. Every so often the public/private switch gets flipped, and we can't see them. Not the first time that's happened.





DaVinciRemodel said:


> How do others see them? Robie and I are being picked on! That's ok though. Robie and I will just talk amongst ourselves and use pictures that others can't see.:tt2:


Well you all aren't missing a hell of a lot, but I would like to make sure the pics I upload are seen...so how do I fix this?

P.S. Yes, it is Google photos that I link to.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Well you all aren't missing a hell of a lot, but I would like to make sure the pics I upload are seen...so how do I fix this?


Not sure Tom; I don't use that service. Seems to me the last time we ran into that problem, you were able to go to Google Photos and change the setting from private to public. No?


----------



## TEnglish14

blacktop said:


> Finishing around and over those rafters Is the biggest pain ever!!
> 
> 
> 
> You can't break a butt In the right place ! Because there ain't no right place !!




Ain't that the truth, and then have to flat tap every side to make it look perfect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

Tinstaafl said:


> Not sure Tom; I don't use that service. Seems to me the last time we ran into that problem, you were able to go to Google Photos and change the setting from private to public. No?


Let's try this.

Down load to my PC, then upload to CT.


----------



## Tinstaafl

tgeb said:


> Let's try this.
> 
> Down load to my PC, then upload to CT.


That worked. What a PITA, though.

Did some poking around on Google Photos, and found conflicting info on whether they support embedding. Maybe best to stick with direct uploads to the forum, or use Photobucket.


----------



## Leo G

Making a Vase Niche'.

Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.


----------



## Leo G

Making a Vase Niche'.

Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.


----------



## ShadowLynx

Flood job.:no:


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> Making a Vase Niche'.
> 
> Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.


Looks really nice Leo.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

Leo G said:


> Making a Vase Niche'.
> 
> Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.





Leo G said:


> Making a Vase Niche'.
> 
> Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.


:whistling Interweb stutter much?

Nice work
Nice work


----------



## Leo G

Gotta love 2P-10. Used TiteBond II to glue the joint and the 2P-10 as "spot clamps". Makes the glue up relatively painless.


----------



## NJGC

On to the next 1.... 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> Making a Vase Niche'.
> 
> Fun is... Curved moldings with miters.


Looks nice.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo G said:


> Gotta love 2P-10. Used TiteBond II to glue the joint and the 2P-10 as "spot clamps". Makes the glue up relatively painless.


What's your technique for mitering the curve? I've only ever done it a couple times, but I marked with a square, then just took a real long time eyeballing up the line with the blade. Worked.


----------



## Leo G

I made the curved blanks with a router on a trammel. I did this on a particleboard "table". The router left the cuts in the PB in the shape of the curved blank. I used a square to draw lines of the straight moldings in full size. Then I connected the intersecting lines of the curve and the straight moldings to form the miter lines. I used my protractor to determine the angle of the straight molding, 35º. So I cut those.

Then I just put tick marks on the curved molding where the miter should be cut. I used the left over curve from the cut to nest the curve on the chopsaw. I eyed the cut and then brought it back to my full size drawing and connected the miters, did a few more correction cuts until the straight and curve lined up precisely with my lines. Then I put a tick mark on the inside of the curved molding and reversed the miter saw and curved nest and made the final cut. Of course I snuck up on it with a few cuts to make sure it was perfect. Then I cut the 45s on the other end of the straight pcs and cut the other straight miters.


----------



## Leo G

If I was doing a bunch of these in the same size I would have put it on a sled with the curve nest and made it a jig.


----------



## OldWorldTrim

Finish carpenter. Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## Resta

Regular straight miters...considering I need to show you how we point miters with plaster..tomorrow ..


----------



## overanalyze

This is my personal basement. I built the cabs. They will be inset flush doors. The units beside the tv will be glass shelves. That's a 70" TV. Total wall length is 210". For a novice cab builder I am pleased.










Not sure what is going on...bottom pic is a column wrap we did on a clients basement...damn TT!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> This is my personal basement. I built the cabs. They will be inset flush doors. The units beside the tv will be glass shelves. That's a 70" TV. Total wall length is 210". For a novice cab builder I am pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what is going on...bottom pic is a column wrap we did on a clients basement...damn TT!


Looks good Andrew.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Almost there! The cubbies are the last section of cabs to be installed in this mud/laundry room. Should finish today and start our holiday break.


----------



## OldWorldTrim

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Almost there! The cubbies are the last section of cabs to be installed in this mud/laundry room. Should finish today and start our holiday break.


Looks great!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Resta

Let's see...mix plaster, stuff it into the miter and clean oversize.


----------



## Resta

Capish ??


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## DaVinciRemodel

That’s real nice Rob :thumbsup: Did we see that bath before? The pebble cross looked familiar.


----------



## J L

Just finished up a cabinet install on a 64' Spencer sportfish. I removed the old tiny tv cabinet and built out 2 cabinets with a tv cabinet in the middle. The vents on top and bottom of the tv are removable which allows you to lift the tv up which is on a piano hinge with a pair of gas shocks to allow access to the connections and electronics behind it. The photo of the TV up shows the hull of the boat though the opening.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Time to bill it. We are done and I’m exhausted!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

The family room got furnished while we were finishing the mud/laundry room. Professional photography is scheduled for January 16th (both rooms).


----------



## Moxley-Kidwell

Looks great!! They might have more money in two rooms than I've got in my whole house. Did you build all the cabinetry on site?


----------



## TNTRenovate

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That’s real nice Rob :thumbsup: Did we see that bath before? The pebble cross looked familiar.


I posted in the Tile section, but thought that some may not look in that section.


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## Leo G

Made the box for the Vase Niche' frame. The box is made from pre-finished plywood. The top curved pc is made from 4 sheets of plywood that I sent though the planer. I sent 4 pcs through until they were 1/8" thick. Now they are very flexible. Sanded 2 of them so the finish was gone. Then stacked them with glue between and put them on the remainder of the routed drops of the curved moldings. Put a strap on it to keep them in place to dry. I cut the edges at the proper angle so the sides could be attached.










I also made another curved top frame. The wife showed me a picture after I started the first frame. Glad I made that spare curved molding. So I made a second frame with a sill and apron. The frame is just laid on top of the box.










Here is the other one.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Here's an update I made for my Facebook Group.


----------



## KAP

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's an update I made for my Facebook Group.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6hF5ZZoLZrs


You have definitely upped your game over the past few years... :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

TNTSERVICES said:


> Here's an update I made for my Facebook Group.
> 
> https://youtu.be/6hF5ZZoLZrs



Nice work Rob!


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 354802
> 
> 
> View attachment 354810
> 
> 
> View attachment 354818
> 
> 
> View attachment 354826
> 
> 
> View attachment 354834


Propane heater, hooded parkas and… Shorts! Gotta love it :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Moxley-Kidwell said:


> Looks great!! They might have more money in two rooms than I've got in my whole house. Did you build all the cabinetry on site?


Thanks! All the cabinetry is built and finished in the shop, then assembled on site.


----------



## Leo G

I guess this little niche' is going to be a bit fancier then I thought. 










Here is what will become the back of the cabinet. About 5" up, there will 
be a 3/8" thick pc of glass as a shelf.


----------



## steveo1018

Same angle before and after. 



















Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShadowLynx

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Almost there! The cubbies are the last section of cabs to be installed in this mud/laundry room. Should finish today and start our holiday break.


Looks amazing. I'm going to have to steal this from you. It would be perfect for my foyer. Any chance you have the plans laying around?


----------



## KAP

steveo1018 said:


> Same angle before and after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


Nice job on those neatly placed boxes... :thumbsup:








JK... looks good... :thumbup:


----------



## steveo1018

Haha^ I showed up in the morning and the homeowners had done this to "help" me. (Must have wanted to get away from his wife for a little while) But of course they all ended up in my way

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

Finished up an Azek porch trim out by candle light last night, feels good to be done before Christmas. New door, beam wrap, post wrap, door trim, soffit & fascia


----------



## Inner10

Philament said:


> Finished up an Azek porch trim out by candle light last night, feels good to be done before Christmas. New door, beam wrap, post wrap, door trim, soffit & fascia


Last night? It was fvcking cold last night.


----------



## Philament

Inner10 said:


> Last night? It was fvcking cold last night.


It was cold all week.


----------



## Leo G

Got the back completed. There is going to be a 3/8" thick glass shelf with a polished edge at the bottom of the mid rail. There will be strip LEDs on the backside of the frame to light the vase up.


----------



## TEnglish14

Was back up to the camp for a day this weekend, got 2 finish coats on the drywalls and the last wall done T&G, now just gotta sand out and do trim




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Helped out a friend pour this one today. He's so backed up and has three house slabs to do this week. It rained Monday and Tuesday. He said if you can pour this it will help me out a lot. Uh, okay sure. Pulled two guys off my crew and we got it done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Resta

This week I'm at other job, helping guys move faster. 
People have money.


----------



## Frank Castle

Resta said:


> This week I'm at other job, helping guys move faster.
> People have money.


Resta, you workin' for The Queen? Place looks like a palace.


----------



## Resta

I don't understand what this guy think, he is about forty years old. You see a dinning room and all palace like this..maybe little ermitage...


----------



## heavy_d

Just a small accent wall in my own house.











Sent from my SM-T350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Nice size pour...lots of PEX


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Hope that's not one zone. :whistling


----------



## Windycity

Leo G said:


> Hope that's not one zone. :whistling




Not sure how many leo, but there is quite a few! Believe it or not that is all going to be a freezer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

Small addition we knocked out just in time for Christmas. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

Windycity said:


> Nice size pour...lots of PEX
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That would be fun! How many yards? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Resta said:


> I don't understand what this guy think, he is about forty years old. You see a dinning room and all palace like this..maybe little ermitage...


Wild guess, does he work for a bank or hedge fund?


----------



## blacktop

EricBrancard said:


> Wild guess, does he work for a bank or hedge fund?


Whatever he did ! He did It right!!


----------



## Windycity

Builders Inc. said:


> That would be fun! How many yards?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Right around 1200 yards! Just a little side job.. lol j/k


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Resta said:


> This week I'm at other job, helping guys move faster.
> People have money.


Question Resta . Did you also do the drywall finishing?


----------



## rrk

EricBrancard said:


> Wild guess, does he work for a bank or hedge fund?


nj teacher or nj public employee

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> Of course they'll want the SR to be perfect.


No worse than any of the new homes I work on!! :whistling

That home Is in a little place called ''the promise land '' 

Back in the early 70s the Government built a string of homes in this area for the po folk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally done with this mess


----------



## NYgutterguy

They having gutters put up ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not that I am aware of


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not that I am aware of




Should find a good gutter guy and package it with the roofs you do. Guys I sub for make some decent money off of me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Should find a good gutter guy and package it with the roofs you do. Guys I sub for make some decent money off of me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have one of those already! My neighbor is my gutter guy. I subbed this one.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

He does a good job too!


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Should find a good gutter guy and package it with the roofs you do. Guys I sub for make some decent money off of me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a couple gutter guys I use when siding. Have started just figuring with the job as needed.

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally done with this mess


Looks good as normal. But who in the world designs stuff that cut up. Don't think I have seen one that bad before. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> I have a couple gutter guys I use when siding. Have started just figuring with the job as needed.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




I never give my guys an opportunity to have a relationship with another gutter company. I can usually squeeze everyone in pretty quickly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally done with this mess


How many square?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

66.


----------



## Builders Inc.

A&E Exteriors said:


> 66.




What a cluster puck. You almost need a drone to capture all of that in one shot. Turned out nice though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Builders Inc. said:


> What a cluster puck. You almost need a drone to capture all of that in one shot. Turned out nice though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The snow was the killer


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


>


How does a person keep a freshly installed white roof clean? 

_________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Surrounding it with trees of course


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> How does a person keep a freshly installed white roof clean?
> 
> _________


heheheheheheheheh:thumbup:















(basturd)


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally done with this mess


Keep that goofy-azzed ch!t in Grand Rapids. Looks like a traffic jam - I had to get a road map just to get the pic to close.

WTF!!!


----------



## Tom M

A&E Exteriors said:


> This section was interesting to say the least, steel would have been a nightmare.


You screwed up the valley on the lower. The upper side should have been cut.

I liked roofs like that, hope you had someone help snap lines or at least used lined paper to guide it.


----------



## Tom M

Probably just the view Im getting from the picture. Nice work my man


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> You screwed up the valley on the lower. The upper side should have been cut.
> 
> I liked roofs like that, hope you had someone help snap lines or at least used lined paper to guide it.


No, I didn't screw anything up I know what side of the valley to put on top. Also if I see someone snapping a bunch of lines I want to know what they screwed up.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> Probably just the view Im getting from the picture. Nice work my man


I'm doing some final cleanup. There is more water coming down the garage side









Smalltown, This whole side is mother in law addition


----------



## Michaeljp86




----------



## Leo G

Looks like you did a real nice job exploding that toilet. Burrito for lunch :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Michaeljp86 said:


>


Is that the bath for the schedule maker?


----------



## Michaeljp86

Michaeljp86 said:


>


A woman lived here for over 10 years and never cleaned. Stacked to the ceilings with crap. Just had passage ways through her crap mountains.


----------



## baerconstructio

Finally got this roof finished. 102x212 hog barn. We've been fighting wind and snow to get this done.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm doing some final cleanup. There is more water coming down the garage side
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smalltown, This whole side is mother in law addition


"Bless their hearts..."


----------



## KAP

baerconstructio said:


> Finally got this roof finished. 102x212 hog barn. We've been fighting wind and snow to get this done.


Pic doesn't count... we can't see the roof... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Michaeljp86

baerconstructio said:


> Finally got this roof finished. 102x212 hog barn. We've been fighting wind and snow to get this done.


Ive done a few of those but never in snow. My dad would say that got to be as slick as owl snot.


----------



## Leo G

baerconstructio said:


> Finally got this roof finished. 102x212 hog barn. We've been fighting wind and snow to get this done.


At this point, looks like the snow won :laughing:


----------



## TEnglish14

Finished up a camp I've been working on this weekend. Owners were happy and now his neighbor wants some work done, hoping not till spring when the lakes alive.





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

Before and after











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

Windycity said:


> Before and after
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a patio door on the front of the house?


----------



## KAP

FrankSmith said:


> Is that a patio door on the front of the house?


How'd you get patio door from that pic?... :blink:


----------



## FrankSmith

KAP said:


> How'd you get patio door from that pic?... :blink:


It's a patio door. I am just not positive if its the front of the house.


----------



## Windycity

FrankSmith said:


> Is that a patio door on the front of the house?




No, you are looking at the rear of the house and their plan is to brick up the older service door and build a nice sized deck off the new patio door. Inside the patio door leads to the kitchen 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

Windycity said:


> No, you are looking at the rear of the house and their plan is to brick up the older service door and build a nice sized deck off the new patio door. Inside the patio door leads to the kitchen
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Looks great. Looks great no matter where it face. Just would be a bit strange on the front.


----------



## EricBrancard

KAP said:


> How'd you get patio door from that pic?... :blink:


From the patio door in the pic :laughing:


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> Damn


Took the words out of my mouth


Easy Gibson said:


> This is also art.



Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Damn


You can say that again!


----------



## tjbnwi

I was going to post a picture-----until I saw the last few....I'm not worthy.:notworthy

Tom


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You can say that again!


Damn!


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> Damn!


Getting to "damns" from Leo is almost as good as getting him to Thank a post! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Thank a post? They never gave me that button.


----------



## SectorSecurity

They should all be this easy in and out in under an hour

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

tjbnwi said:


> I was going to post a picture-----until I saw the last few....I'm not worthy.:notworthy
> 
> Tom


I'm going to let a couple of pages pass before I post my work now.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Now now my TV install is nothing to be jealous of lol

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Seriously. Didn't even paint the wire? Dude...


----------



## Easy Gibson

I'm sorry, that was mean.

Strong people don't put others down.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Is your comment directed at me?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## EricBrancard

Easy Gibson said:


> I'm sorry, that was mean.
> 
> Strong people don't put others down.


...They lift them up.



What you did. I saw.


----------



## Youngin'

I'm confused.


----------



## 91782

Youngin' said:


> I'm confused.


Bless yer heart.


----------



## Randy Bush

Job am doing for family. I just hate this old blow in foam insulation, just like powder and dusty. totally worthless as insulation. will be getting new insulation vapor barrier and drywall. Almost thinking should of put this in things I hate. By no means a nice job to do. but hopefully the room will be warmer when done.


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Job am doing for family. I just hate this old blow in foam insulation, just like powder and dusty. totally worthless as insulation. will be getting new insulation vapor barrier and drywall. Almost thinking should of put this in things I hate. By no means a nice job to do. but hopefully the room will be warmer when done.


 rota tatered:


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> rota tatered:


Thanks , but how do you do that?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

So I am helping a buddy finish framing a house the homeowner started. I showed up yesterday morning and while looking at some of the framing I thought to myself "it doesn't look horrible, but my god...this may actually fall over."

So at lunch my buddy informed me that there were trusses set but they blew over! 

Lol, true story


----------



## 91782

Randy Bush said:


> Thanks , but how do you do that?


Rota tatered the pics?

I downloaded your pics, open them in Windows 7 Photo Viewer and hit the rota tater button..

Then re-uploaded them to CT.


----------



## Michaeljp86

Put in a new patio door on a dueplex


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> So I am helping a buddy finish framing a house the homeowner started. I showed up yesterday morning and while looking at some of the framing I thought to myself "it doesn't look horrible, but my god...this may actually fall over."
> 
> So at lunch my buddy informed me that there were trusses set but they blew over!
> 
> Lol, true story


That lam they using for the headers?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> That lam they using for the headers?


Lvl


----------



## overanalyze

Love me some reno structure changes! Had great room to work in the attic so the ceiling will be flush. 16"x20' 2 ply lvl. Removed siding, cut a hole in the gable and slid in the beam from outside. Top pic is the before. The stair opening gets all new handrail.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

overanalyze said:


> Love me some reno structure changes! Had great room to work in the attic so the ceiling will be flush. 16"x20' 2 ply lvl. Removed siding, cut a hole in the gable and slid in the beam from outside. Top pic is the before. The stair opening gets all new handrail.


I got a couple 18' 16" 3 plys I could use a hand with...lol


----------



## heavy_d

So I gutted our master bathroom and redid everything. Changed plumbing to double sink vanity, bathtub to a shower pan. That's Densshield in the shower. 










Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Had a couple hours of spare time this morning so I threw together a chest of drawers. What do you guys think?


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^^


That doesn't look like Trex 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Looks like something Caleb Woodard Furniture might produce.

Good job.


----------



## Robie

> What do you guys think?


I think you are a lyin' sack of chit.

That took at least all day.


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> I think you are a lyin' sack of chit.
> 
> That took at least all day.




Okay, okay, I fudged the numbers a smidgen!


----------



## Leo G

Looks like it'd take 60 hours or so.


----------



## Robie

I knew you didn't make it because the shop in the picture is too messy....:laughing:


----------



## Mordekyle

There's no Cadillac in the garage


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Wait. Maybe he pulled it into the driveway because the doors and the trunk keep coming open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Putting up some window trim I made. Got 9 of them to install, did 5 today and so far it's going smooth. A bit slow on the bigger windows, the little single windows go pretty quick. To bad there's only 3 of those.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Why are you double posting so often? We get it!


----------



## Leo G

It happened more than once today?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Not necessarily today, but in the last week it seems to have happened to your posts a lot. I think I had maybe a half dozen chances to post “You can say that again”. Not counting the time I did post it.


----------



## Jaws

blacktop said:


> In the last 3 week I've turned down three homes .
> 
> I set them up with good people ..But still It was hard to say no.


Us too. Good problem to have, agree it's hard though


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> Us too. Good problem to have, agree it's hard though


Some of them treat me like I'm some big Drywall Contractor !

But I'm not! And don't want to be! 

I just want one house at a time ..Finish one up..Pay some bills and move to the next. I ain't out to make a million! Just a living. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

blacktop said:


> Some of them treat me like I'm some big Drywall Contractor !
> 
> But I'm not! And don't want to be!
> 
> I just want one house at a time ..Finish one up..Pay some bills and move to the next. I ain't out to make a million! Just a living. :thumbsup:


I ain't trying to get rich off one job..... just eventually :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## overanalyze

Jaws said:


> I ain't trying to get rich off one job..... just eventually :laughing:


Lmao! I just want one close to or over a mil loaded with trim! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

_________


----------



## corbin

Californiadecks said:


> _________


Not that there was ever any doubt, but you are the man

Corbin


----------



## Calidecks

corbin said:


> Not that there was ever any doubt, but you are the man
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin




I can't lie! I didn't build that! I figured most on here would know that. But you're a little new, so I have to come clean! Lol!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Californiadecks said:


> I can't lie! I didn't build that! I figured most on here would know that. But you're a little new, so I have to come clean! Lol!


I knew you didn't build it. It's not Trex. :laughing:


----------



## corbin

Here is my last cedar strip canoe. Let me know if the pics don't come through and I'll do my best to correct it.

Corbin


----------



## Mordekyle

I can't see pics, using Tapatalk on my iPhone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

corbin said:


> Here is my last cedar strip canoe. Let me know if the pics don't come through and I'll do my best to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin




Not loading correctly.


----------



## corbin

I just attached them as thumbnails as per instructions from several years ago. Let me know, I can bug Cricket tomorrow am if need be.


----------



## Calidecks

corbin said:


> I just attached them as thumbnails as per instructions from several years ago. Let me know, I can bug Cricket tomorrow am if need be.




Those went through.


----------



## Calidecks

corbin said:


> Here is my last cedar strip canoe. Let me know if the pics don't come through and I'll do my best to correct it.
> 
> 
> 
> Corbin




Nice job!


----------



## corbin

Californiadecks said:


> Nice job!


Thanks Cali. It's almost a shame to put a fish in the bottom of that thing, but a pleasure at the same time.

Corbin


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> I can't lie! I didn't build that! I figured most on here would know that. But you're a little new, so I have to come clean! Lol!


Don't worry Mike, I know you didn't build that. You probably didn't even move it into that spot :laughing:


----------



## 91782

corbin said:


> I just attached them as thumbnails as per instructions from several years ago. Let me know, I can bug Cricket tomorrow am if need be.


2 didn't load, 2 did.

The ones that didn't load, when I right click them and select "open in new window" - it tries to open /my/ email account.

Which tells me you punched in the wrong info when giving the link for the pics.


----------



## corbin

SmallTownGuy said:


> 2 didn't load, 2 did.
> 
> The ones that didn't load, when I right click them and select "open in new window" - it tries to open /my/ email account.
> 
> Which tells me you punched in the wrong info when giving the link for the pics.


Gotcha SmallTown. They're both the same pics, I just attached them two different ways.

Thanks man


----------



## Jaws

Steel going up on man cave

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Philament

*JAWS*​










Damn, you've be crushing it! Congrats on all these amazing projects :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Whatta ball buster. Making the cut out for the vanity sink. Coping curved angles, oh joy. Took way to long but it's done.

Eventually going to have a Walnut top.


----------



## Leo G

Whatta ball buster. Making the cut out for the vanity sink. Coping curved angles, oh joy. Took way to long but it's done.

Eventually going to have a Walnut top.


----------



## Robie

The front of the sink will be exposed as shown?


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Whatta ball buster. Making the cut out for the vanity sink. Coping curved angles, oh joy. Took way to long but it's done.
> 
> Eventually going to have a Walnut top.


Do you guys do a lot of face frame stuff up there (looks so much better than banding)? The big (3 mm) edgebanding is starting to show its ugly face around here now. Face frame is all but non-existent here.

Never realized how competitive the panel processing market is, but holy hell man... If you aren't specialized I don't know how you could make money.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> The front of the sink will be exposed as shown?


Aye-yup.

Here is their inspiration:


----------



## Leo G

Deckhead said:


> Do you guys do a lot of face frame stuff up there (looks so much better than banding)? The big (3 mm) edgebanding is starting to show its ugly face around here now. Face frame is all but non-existent here.
> 
> Never realized how competitive the panel processing market is, but holy hell man... If you aren't specialized I don't know how you could make money.


You don't compete with them. That's how you win.

I do both FF and frameless. The trend is more frameless.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Whatta ball buster. Making the cut out for the vanity sink. Coping curved angles, oh joy. Took way to long but it's done.
> 
> Eventually going to have a Walnut top.


You could say that again.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> Coping curved angles, oh joy.


Pretty much the same as crown, until you get to those long straight sections. 

Seem to have misplaced my hat-doffing smiley.


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Pretty much the same as crown, until you get to those long straight sections.
> 
> Seem to have misplaced my hat-doffing smiley.


A lot easier to cope crown. And that straight section isn't exactly straight. Plus crown doesn't weigh 100 lbs.


----------



## EricBrancard

Deckhead said:


> Do you guys do a lot of face frame stuff up there (looks so much better than banding)? The big (3 mm) edgebanding is starting to show its ugly face around here now. Face frame is all but non-existent here.
> 
> Never realized how competitive the panel processing market is, but holy hell man... If you aren't specialized I don't know how you could make money.


I'd say 95% of everything I've been around is face frame regardless of overlay.


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> Whatta ball buster. Making the cut out for the vanity sink. Coping curved angles, oh joy. Took way to long but it's done.


Ahh, coping curved angles. That's all I ever do anymore :laughing: Boats are quite challenging.

I built a cabinet for a chiropractors office reception a few months ago. It was kind of nice and relaxing just building a box. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

The challenge with this is that it was blind. Basically guessing the whole way.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> The challenge with this is that it was blind. Basically guessing the whole way.


Several years ago, I did one real similar to yours and I feel the pain. I ended up cutting it with a jigsaw at 90 degrees then I took a grinder with 30 grit paper and ground out the bevel. Trial and error.

Instead of taking the sink to the cabinet, we temped up the sink and brought the face frame to it. I figured that out after lifting the sink a few times.


----------



## Leo G

I just love how it says in the instructions this sink can't be mounted in a counter.


----------



## Jaws

View attachment 366793




















Quick and dirty, finish today, started Jan 18 on block building work. Love these gigs, plenty of margin and no divas saying the texture isn't the same when the sun comes through THIS window at this angle at 4 pm.....

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> View attachment 366753
> View attachment 366761
> View attachment 366769
> View attachment 366777
> View attachment 366785
> View attachment 366793
> View attachment 366801
> View attachment 366809
> View attachment 366817
> 
> 
> Quick and dirty, finish today, started Jan 18 on block building work. Love these gigs, plenty of margin and no divas saying the texture isn't the same when the sun comes through THIS window at this angle at 4 pm.....
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


What time was picture number 3 taken? I don’t think the texture on the far wall looks right :laughing:

Some of us are built to deal with the divas – some aren’t. It would drive me nuts to work on a project with lower (I didn’t say low) standards.

Long before the HO complains about the texture at 4, I’ve already scheduled the fix. I must be the diva :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What time was picture number 3 taken? I don’t think the texture on the far wall looks right :laughing:
> 
> Some of us are built to deal with the divas – some aren’t. It would drive me nuts to work on a project with lower (I didn’t say low) standards.
> 
> Long before the HO complains about the texture at 4, I’ve already scheduled the fix. I must be the diva :thumbsup:


I like a change of pace I'd say, and grossing more in 30 days on one job than many college educated people make in a year is nice. Industrial standards are just different :thumbup: 

No one's ever complained about our finished product, but i can't help finding something wrong with a person who finds the texture of her manufactured hardi siding to be unacceptably different in different lights. Should of gone with stucco :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Drawers for the vanity


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> Should of gone with stucco :laughing:


That would have been phuched-up too :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That would have been phuched-up too :laughing:


Nah she liked the full stucco after I tore the siding off :laughing::whistling

Fwiw, my dad has never even seen that job to my knowledge, he has very high standards and won't stack trades even on a job like that :laughing: you'll see him on one of my commercial sites just shake his head and leave lol. If he ask if I want a suggestion I say nah not really but I bet your gonna give me one. 


But I bet he spends his share :laughing:


----------



## NJGC

Finished up this addition last week. Approximately 2,000 sqft onto a 5,000 Sq ft house. Rest of house has been totally gutted for renovations. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Took the clamps off the upper vanity today and put some filler on needed areas. Flush routed the edge of the FF to the side of the cabinet and sanded smooth. Sanded the flutes nice and smooth, broke most of the edges. 

Setup 2 shapers with a cope and stick for a Shaker door setup. Made the parts list, cut the parts, coped the ends and ran the stick cut for 6 drawers and 4 doors. Setup the panel cutter and made some MDF panels. Primed the panels and glued up the doors and drawer fronts.

Upper vanity with the doors that will have mirrors in them









Doors and drawer fronts in clamps


----------



## ledboy

*Permanent Holiday Lights*

Comments are welcome.

www.AmericanHolidayLighting.com


----------



## Leo G

Fit the doors and drawer fronts today and worked on fitting the two countertops to the sink so they would be nice and flush. Had to put a 37º miter x 32º bevel on the front edge where the counter touches the sink, plus a slight concave curve to make it fit nice. Did the test angles on a separate board and with the chopsaw. But had to use a jigsaw to make the cuts on the counter.

Put the lower, upper, 2 countertops and the sink together and things are fitting well. Now the only question left for them is if they want to keep the longer overhangs on the left and right (3") or keep them equal with the front which is 1". It'll give them more countertop real estate.


----------



## overanalyze

Working on a big flitch beam install today. The other wall goes as well. 18' long 11" x 3/8" steel plates.


----------



## Resta

Painters make it look nice..


----------



## Resta

And this almost done.


----------



## overanalyze

I am just glad my little beam install post went up before Resta posted. Who can follow that? Your work is always amazing!!


----------



## Leo G

I'd be more impressed if he was carving it out of wood...:whistling


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> I am just glad my little beam install post went up before Resta posted. Who can follow that? Your work is always amazing!!


dude: anybody who has done an in place beam appreciates what you did, and how hard it is not to have it look like hack when done.


----------



## overanalyze

SmallTownGuy said:


> dude: anybody who has done an in place beam appreciates what you did, and how hard it is not to have it look like hack when done.


Thanks! I definitely don't want to downplay the complexity of it...but damn!! Resta is a Master!! Love seeing his art! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

overanalyze said:


> I am just glad my little beam install post went up before Resta posted. !


It looks like art work to me. Neat and clean.


----------



## Aaron Berk

Out with the old, in with the new. Design build and finish.


----------



## Leo G

Primed 48' of crown and delivered it to the site. Took measurements for the extended countertops and they'll fit. 

Back to the shop and worked the counters, cut them to length, rounded the edges, drilled some holes to attach the upper, drilled and tapped 2 holes in the hanging tabs on the back of the sink so it could be attached to the upper. 

Put a couple coats of primer on the doors and drawer fronts, made the backs, drilled the holes for the electrical boxes for the sconces, taped the electrical box holes off. Ran some molding for the top of the upper, mitered and installed it.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Primed 48' of crown and delivered it to the site. Took measurements for the extended countertops and they'll fit.
> 
> Back to the shop and worked the counters, cut them to length, rounded the edges, drilled some holes to attach the upper, drilled and tapped 2 holes in the hanging tabs on the back of the sink so it could be attached to the upper.
> 
> Put a couple coats of primer on the doors and drawer fronts, made the backs, drilled the holes for the electrical boxes for the sconces, taped the electrical box holes off. Ran some molding for the top of the upper, mitered *and installed it.*


You know the rule... no pics, it didn't happen... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

It's right there installed on the cabinet.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> It's right there installed on the cabinet.


Thought you meant installed it at the customers house... what the heck is taking you so long?... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Basically that damn sink is what is slowing this project down.

Just about everything has primer on it now. The mirror door 26mm cup hinges are coming in tomorrow so I'll see if I can use the doors I made or not. Plus my 1/4"D flush cut router bit bearing seems be on it's last leg and I don't trust it. I ordered 2 new ones which will be here tomorrow too. So I can turn the slot into a rabbet so the mirror can go in.


----------



## NJGC

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Aaron Berk

Done


----------



## Aaron Berk

Try again, done


----------



## Leo G

It's been painted. Paint has a green hue in my spray room but looks like BM Swan White in LED and Sunlight, which is the primary light sources in the house.

Got my router bit and hinges and the mirror frames will work as they are. To bad I have to prime and paint them now.



















And the claw feet







+


----------



## Leo G

Got the lower cabinet put together. Drawer slides, drawer fronts, made the back and clear coated it. Needs to be attached.










Here's the upper painted. I put the back on it and the doors. No pics of it put together.










Here's one of the two Walnut counters. Stained it with a 1/2 strength American Walnut and 3 coats of 2K sealer to fill the grain and 1 coat of 2K polyurethane.










They sold me a slow close mechanism, but the mount wouldn't work with the inset door. So I pulled apart one of my face frame adapter plates and replaced the original plate with the plastic plate used to mount the slow close device. Worked out really well and looks good with all metal.










Tomorrow it all goes into the house.


----------



## CharlieDelta

Barn is older than me x2. Client didnt want any new steel other than what is going on the door this week and covering the track. Door measures 14'L x 10'H


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Thought you meant installed it at the customers house... what the heck is taking you so long?... :whistling :laughing:


Vanity is installed. Lights, outlets and the sink/faucet need to be installed. The upper doors will have mirrors and the center open shelf will have three 3/8" glass shelves and a light above.

The electricians screwed up the placement of the upper wires. It was suppose to be 27" (left & right) off center of the cabinet. They did it off the center of the wall which pushed the wires 8" to the right. The left hole was buried under the cabinet, the right hole was outside the cabinet. Nice that the sheetrockers were there to patch it up nice.

I screwed up on the height of the cabinet to line up with the plumbing by 1/4". My cabinet was to tall. Simple fix, open the sheetrock a bit and unscrew 3 screws and move the plumbing up 1/4".


----------



## Tinstaafl

No reflection on your work Leo, but that is one stoopid looking sink.


----------



## Leo G

Says right in the instructions it's not designed to be used in a countertop. It is suppose to be hung from a wall bracket.

Since I've been dealing with it for a while now, it's grown on me.


----------



## Morning Wood

Is it just rough casting on the underside? I have to agree, it is odd they chose that style. Did you have to set it in caulking around your cabinet to protect the wood from water


----------



## Leo G

It'll have be set in bright white silicone after the plumber gets things setup. Right now its just trapped in place. At 100 lbs it won't move much anyway.


----------



## Leo G

It's not a raw casting. It has a black coating on it. It's designed to be exposed.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Tinstaafl said:


> No reflection on your work Leo, but that is one stoopid looking sink.


I was thinking the exact same thing his work looks amazing the cabinet itself looks stupid

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

13 HP servers bought at government auction for 800$

Will likely hold on to a few of them for personal use and will sell the others.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## TimelessQuality

Simple vinyl plank floor, but first time I used a multiple width product... It's a step up from the standard look imo.




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

The electrician came by last Friday. The plumber was here today. Had to help him take the sink in and out a few times. Had to protect my countertops.


----------



## Leo G

Made some beaded tongue and groove, 6" and 4". Sanded, sealed the rear, primed the front in a goldish color and delivered it last Friday. Got the beaded wainscot installed today.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> The electrician came by last Friday. The plumber was here today. Had to help him take the sink in and out a few times. Had to protect my countertops.


Sorry... you only get one "thanks" even if you post the same thing twice... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Frank Castle

Client liked the bedroom floor I did for them a few months back. They are doing the rest of the basement in an acid stain. Finished up the game room half and a little side room. Still working the rest. These pictures don't do it justice.
Turned out real nice. People are very happy.:thumbsup:


----------



## overanalyze

That floor looks great!


----------



## Deckhead

Frank Castle said:


> Client liked the bedroom floor I did for them a few months back. They are doing the rest of the basement in an acid stain. Finished up the game room half and a little side room. Still working the rest. These pictures don't do it justice.
> Turned out real nice. People are very happy.:thumbsup:


That's something you don't see every day. Looks awesome.

It'd be cool to know how to do it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

I've done a lot in this house (made all alder door jambs from scratch , hung lots of beams and beam grids, bla bla bla) but this was my first time to make 6" wide corbels on the band saw. They actually turned out great. Can't wait to finish this one. Especially since it's an hour away.


----------



## CharlieDelta

That bottom stair tread looks awesome!


----------



## illbuildit.dd

CharlieDelta said:


> That bottom stair tread looks awesome!


Thanks! Painter is going to stain it tomorrow. They're going darker that I'd like for them to.


----------



## blacktop

illbuildit.dd said:


> I've done a lot in this house (made all alder door jambs from scratch , hung lots of beams and beam grids, bla bla bla) but this was my first time to make 6" wide corbels on the band saw. They actually turned out great. Can't wait to finish this one. Especially since it's an hour away.


I like that cobble stone floor. What's it on ? On top of ? Slab ?


----------



## illbuildit.dd

blacktop said:


> I like that cobble stone floor. What's it on ? On top of ? Slab ?


It's Spanish tile original original to the house on the slab. It was in every single room of the house and ran up the wall as base. We've demoed out about thirty percent of it to replace with wood and carpet. Replaced the base with alder.


----------



## smithfix

A 'url' OF MY IMAGE? how do I do that? Post it to the web first?


----------



## illbuildit.dd

smithfix said:


> A 'url' OF MY IMAGE? how do I do that? Post it to the web first?


Yes. But you can load a file a s well by clicking the paper clip


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Cedar. Smells good for the first five minutes.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Started a countertop job today. My hot air welder works great for pulling the old laminate


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Started a countertop job today. My hot air welder works great for pulling the old laminate




Dude put away your Christmas ****!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> Dude put away your Christmas ****!


That is the old lady's bosses kitchen!


----------



## CharlieDelta

A&E Exteriors said:


> Started a countertop job today. My hot air welder works great for pulling the old laminate


I don't follow you on pulling the laminate. Is there a reason you're removing the laminate instead of the whole counter top? Not judging, just generally curious.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CharlieDelta said:


> I don't follow you on pulling the laminate. Is there a reason you're removing the laminate instead of the whole counter top? Not judging, just generally curious.


Primarily because it is an older modular and removing the whole countertop generally will result in a whole new set of cabinets as well


----------



## K&M Guttering




----------



## TEnglish14

Had 2 crew going today, the kitchen we tore the cabinets out yesterday and started t reinstall the new ones today, opened up the wall to the living room for some for a eat at counter. Going to skim the ceiling this week and get everything else ready, then wait 3 weeks for the counters so I can do the backsplash. 

Other job: been finishing a basement and the flooring finally came in at lowes so we got the pergo installed today. Going to finish the job this week.

1st:


















2nd:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

TEnglish14 said:


> Had 2 crew going today, the kitchen we tore the cabinets out yesterday and started t reinstall the new ones today, opened up the wall to the living room for some for a eat at counter. Going to skim the ceiling this week and get everything else ready, then wait 3 weeks for the counters so I can do the backsplash.
> 
> Other job: been finishing a basement and the flooring finally came in at lowes so we got the pergo installed today. Going to finish the job this week.
> 
> 1st:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2nd:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Fify


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Almost done. I can say this. I'm never having my father in law help again. There is picky, and then there is full on over-anal retentive prick....lol


----------



## onmywayup

Kids are off school this week so I stayed home today and finally made progress on my countertops. 

Wood recovered from a 125 year old barn. Trees had to be easy 100 years old when they were milled, based on the sheer tightness of the grain. It means my counters have been growing and traveling to get here since just after the revolutionary war. 

Nightmare to make tight and flush. But worth it. Rounds of hand planing and sanding then a coat of pecan stain and two coats if Helmsman urethane. Gonna install this afternoon after I secure the new base cabinet down.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Done...thank god


----------



## Windycity

Building a storage room for all of their snowblowers and winter stuff











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

Windycity said:


> Building a storage room for all of their snowblowers and winter stuff
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that what they call chicago commons?

i tended for a brick crew winter months yeaaaaaaaaaaaarrs ago.


----------



## tjbnwi

dayexco said:


> that what they call chicago commons?
> 
> i tended for a brick crew winter months yeaaaaaaaaaaaarrs ago.


Yep, those are Chicago Commons.

Tom


----------



## NJGC

A fire damaged roof we tore off and replaced the last half of last week. Matched roof up to existing house for more headroom. Former attic space will now be a loft overlooking woodstove in family room below. 










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

dayexco said:


> that what they call chicago commons?
> 
> 
> 
> i tended for a brick crew winter months yeaaaaaaaaaaaarrs ago.




Yes sir, those damm things are over $.60 a piece now. Funny my old man told me before they had boom trucks they would bring them out in a dump truck and dump a pile by the street, then you took a garden hose and let the water run on the pile all night...horrible bricks to lay. Now you pay an arm and a leg to buy used bricks 










Look at that they stole my screen name! lol 










Making some progress 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayexco

Here in south dakota, the high end homes, had some Chicago commons


----------



## A&E Exteriors

First roof of the year is in the books. Couple loose ends to tie up around town tomorrow and roofs number 2, 3, and 4 are part of the same project!


----------



## Builders Inc.

Why is it every day we pour, I come home happy? Man I love pour days over framing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

I hate pour days. Actually I used to. I don't really do anything but watch these days. 

_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NJGC said:


> A fire damaged roof we tore off and replaced the last half of last week. Matched roof up to existing house for more headroom. Former attic space will now be a loft overlooking woodstove in family room below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Heck yea!! That came out nice.


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> I hate pour days. Actually I used to. I don't really do anything but watch these days.
> 
> _________


I love pour days. I usually jump in anyway even though I don't need to. I learned not to try and finish though :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Builders Inc. said:


> Why is it every day we pour, I come home happy? Man I love pour days over framing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No way over framing..... but framing is in the love/dept :laughing:


----------



## K&M Guttering




----------



## Leo G

Been busy. Hardly taken any pics lately. Working on the back hallway. Going to get crown, wainscoting, some casings, a pair of sliding barn doors and a mudroom seat.

In the mix is putting up some crown in the owners current home so they can sell it easier. Big bathroom, 1 of the walls is over 20'. That's become the priority. Today was screwed up because I had an afternoon wood delivery, it showed up at 3:30.

So one of the few pics I got was the upper section of the mudroom bench. The frame in the back will hold two beadboard "door" panels on either side and the center door to access the rear which will be a small, 12" deep closet. The closet will have two hanger bars that will go from the back of the cabinet to the back wall. The bench itself will be Vertical Grain Douglas Fir. The same wood the barn doors will be made from, which is what the sunroom door is made from (veneer).

The nook it's going into is 30" deep and 53" wide. The bench is 18" deep and will be put at the front of the nook, so there will be 11"-12" of closet depth. Enough to put about 6 coats and a few pair of boots. Probably for out of season storage, or when they have more than a few guests.

The hallway wainscot will be based on this picture.









The rendering of the mudroom bench









Here is the upper section of that bench.


----------



## Mordekyle

Builders Inc. said:


> Why is it every day we pour, I come home happy? Man I love pour days over framing.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Why is it that people blot out license plates on photos? Afraid of identity theft?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

Mordekyle said:


> Why is it that people blot out license plates on photos? Afraid of identity theft?


I'd do it just for the privacy of my clients. I may should work pics but I don't want to give away any clients secrets.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Mordekyle said:


> Why is it that people blot out license plates on photos? Afraid of identity theft?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 i didn't know you could get info from the plate?? How's it done??:blink:


----------



## Mordekyle

^^^^

That's my point.

What information can you possibly get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NJGC

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Heck yea!! That came out nice.


Thank you!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Leo G said:


> Been busy. Hardly taken any pics lately. Working on the back hallway. Going to get crown, wainscoting, some casings, a pair of sliding barn doors and a mudroom seat.
> 
> In the mix is putting up some crown in the owners current home so they can sell it easier. Big bathroom, 1 of the walls is over 20'. That's become the priority. Today was screwed up because I had an afternoon wood delivery, it showed up at 3:30.
> 
> So one of the few pics I got was the upper section of the mudroom bench. The frame in the back will hold two beadboard "door" panels on either side and the center door to access the rear which will be a small, 12" deep closet. The closet will have two hanger bars that will go from the back of the cabinet to the back wall. The bench itself will be Vertical Grain Douglas Fir. The same wood the barn doors will be made from, which is what the sunroom door is made from (veneer).
> 
> The nook it's going into is 30" deep and 53" wide. The bench is 18" deep and will be put at the front of the nook, so there will be 11"-12" of closet depth. Enough to put about 6 coats and a few pair of boots. Probably for out of season storage, or when they have more than a few guests.
> 
> The hallway wainscot will be based on this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rendering of the mudroom bench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the upper section of that bench.


Love this stuff. Its gained a lot of popularity these days too. (the locker room bench/hutch)


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Upon doing this remodel which includes flooring and various woodwork, my client asked if I can do granite. I said no. He said "don't lie to me. I've seen what you can do." It actually turned out great.


----------



## Morning Wood

Entry in the dirt. I gave them a 30 day warranty on the decking.


----------



## hdavis

Advantech or regular OSB?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dumpster truck got stuck in the yard today. I put my truck in 4 low, moved it about 8" Then broke the strap on the second tug. Neighbor brought his backhoe over and pulled him out.


----------



## Leo G

No pics, so it couldn't have happened. But I could have sworn I put up about 140 LF of crown today.

1st room was in the HO original house, the master bath. 65LF of HD 3 5/8" FJ Pine. 6 inside corners and two outside corners. Couldn't believe how easy this was. Really thin molding, soft pine and low ceilings. Did this room in 2 1/2 hours which includes tool setup, breakdown and cleanup. Rolling out of the driveway.

Went over to the new house and had lunch. Setup again and did the hallway which will have the wainscoting, mudroom bench cabinets and the sliding barn doors. This was my crown, primed gray, 4 1/2" ogee-ogee crown as opposed to the standard ogee-cove crown.

Again, couldn't believe how smooth everything went, copes came out fantastic. The last cut was the end of the wall cut, 4 3/4" with a 88.6 and a 89.6 degree corners. Made the miters on the moldings and cut the last long crown and it fit perfect. Great ending to a nice smooth day. I really got worried that some one up there was setting me up for the big bad thing that was going to happen to me. You know, have a great day where everything goes right and then get hit by an 18 wheeler.....

The end of the day was nice too. It's going to be crappy weather, rain, snow, sleet so we had to get the upper cabinet to the job tonight so it wouldn't ride through the weather in the morning. So the end of the day was a nice hour round trip with 15 minutes of light duty work. Paid hourly.......


----------



## Leo G

No pics, so it couldn't have happened. But I could have sworn I put up about 140 LF of crown today.

1st room was in the HO original house, the master bath. 65LF of HD 3 5/8" FJ Pine. 6 inside corners and two outside corners. Couldn't believe how easy this was. Really thin molding, soft pine and low ceilings. Did this room in 2 1/2 hours which includes tool setup, breakdown and cleanup. Rolling out of the driveway.

Went over to the new house and had lunch. Setup again and did the hallway which will have the wainscoting, mudroom bench cabinets and the sliding barn doors. This was my crown, primed gray, 4 1/2" ogee-ogee crown as opposed to the standard ogee-cove crown. 75 LF, 7 inside corners and 3 outside corners.

Again, couldn't believe how smooth everything went, copes came out fantastic. The last cut was the end of the wall cut, 4 3/4" with a 88.6 and a 89.6 degree corners. Made the miters on the moldings and cut the last long crown and it fit perfect. Great ending to a nice smooth day. I really got worried that some one up there was setting me up for the big bad thing that was going to happen to me. You know, have a great day where everything goes right and then get hit by an 18 wheeler.....

The end of the day was nice too. It's going to be crappy weather, rain, snow, sleet so we had to get the upper cabinet to the job tonight so it wouldn't ride through the weather in the morning. So the end of the day was a nice hour round trip with 15 minutes of light duty work. Paid hourly.......


----------



## Morning Wood

hdavis said:


> Advantech or regular OSB?




Regular. Left over from a custom window delivery. I'll get back to the real decking when all the subs are done tromping through the place.


----------



## Joasis

Steel home she'll on steel building, taken yesterday. 14,700 total Sq ft. Last shot shows hanging Steel main frame.


----------



## J L

Joasis said:


> Steel home she'll on steel building, taken yesterday. 14,700 total Sq ft. Last shot shows hanging Steel main frame.


Those pictures weren't taken with a cell phone, were they? :w00t::w00t::jester:




Kidding, kidding. Nice work man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M

Joasis said:


> Steel home she'll on steel building, taken yesterday. 14,700 total Sq ft. Last shot shows hanging Steel main frame.


Are there rafter ties used to support that gable end or are you just holding it up there and then welds handle it?

Never seen these structures built up close


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> No pics, so it couldn't have happened. But I could have sworn I put up about 140 LF of crown today.
> 
> 1st room was in the HO original house, the master bath. 65LF of HD 3 5/8" FJ Pine. 6 inside corners and two outside corners. Couldn't believe how easy this was. Really thin molding, soft pine and low ceilings. Did this room in 2 1/2 hours which includes tool setup, breakdown and cleanup. Rolling out of the driveway.
> 
> Went over to the new house and had lunch. Setup again and did the hallway which will have the wainscoting, mudroom bench cabinets and the sliding barn doors. This was my crown, primed gray, 4 1/2" ogee-ogee crown as opposed to the standard ogee-cove crown. 75 LF, 7 inside corners and 3 outside corners.
> 
> Again, couldn't believe how smooth everything went, copes came out fantastic. The last cut was the end of the wall cut, 4 3/4" with a 88.6 and a 89.6 degree corners. Made the miters on the moldings and cut the last long crown and it fit perfect. Great ending to a nice smooth day. I really got worried that some one up there was setting me up for the big bad thing that was going to happen to me. You know, have a great day where everything goes right and then get hit by an 18 wheeler.....
> 
> The end of the day was nice too. It's going to be crappy weather, rain, snow, sleet so we had to get the upper cabinet to the job tonight so it wouldn't ride through the weather in the morning. So the end of the day was a nice hour round trip with 15 minutes of light duty work. Paid hourly.......


Pics.


----------



## overanalyze

Tipi's video help you out?


----------



## Leo G

Immensly.


----------



## K&M Guttering

Striving to exceed expectations every time


----------



## Joasis

Tom M said:


> Are there rafter ties used to support that gable end or are you just holding it up there and then welds handle it?
> 
> Never seen these structures built up close


The steel is self supporting, and as we hang a rafter section, then purlin go across and tile it all together. :thumbsup:


----------



## SectorSecurity

I guess they skipped over the section regarding clearance for a panel.

But I mean hey throw a skid in front of it I'm sure they will remember it's there when the breaker trips.

Their firehouses are the same way place is a death trap 

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Oh man, those racks remind me....

A couple years back I built some pick n pack tables for a warehouse that had a few miles of racking like that for a warehouse that was being outfitted before the company moved in. 
I was there at the exact moment it got noticed that the company installing the shelving realized they completely f'd up and made the aisle too narrow for the specified forklifts.

Oh doctor. Couldn't have been happier to not be involved in that calamity.


----------



## SectorSecurity

About two years ago I was at another facility and they were installing racking. They are completing the final row I think there was about 12 rows each like 60 sections long when they realized every beam they had set needed to go up 5 inches.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Here's the Powder Room wainscot. Still not finished because I'm on the hallway wainscoting. The two panels on either side of the door and the cap needs to be installed. The toilet goes on the same wall as the sink. That won't be installed until I get my stuff done and the painter does his thing.


----------



## Leo G

Finished up the hallway wainscoting paneling. Tomorrow will finish up the cap and molding. Plus get the Powder Room 2 final panels and cap. Gonna template up some curved topped windows to put molding on them.


----------



## K&M Guttering

Quality Matters


----------



## KAP

K&M Guttering said:


> Quality Matters


Kuality Matters Guttering?... :whistling


----------



## blacktop

.....


----------



## blacktop

....


----------



## blacktop

I've got two of these government homes to do at the same time .

Judging by this guys tool shed.. You can imagine what he's living in! 


This one is at the end of a mud hole road ,and from what i could tell no one on that road has power.

I was listening for banjos When I went to look at It the first trip . :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

Was a beautiful day to make some money...felt good to help out a bit too










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Could just be the angle of the license but I think I'd throw some retaining Walls up on the side maybe side (s) of that drive way.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> Could just be the angle of the license but I think I'd throw some retaining Walls up on the side maybe side (s) of that drive way.


I think you’re asking a bit much of a gutter contractor :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I think you’re asking a bit much of a gutter contractor :whistling




Lost me at " angle of the license " lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> Could just be the angle of the license but I think I'd throw some retaining Walls up on the side maybe side (s) of that drive way.


What drive way? I think I'd throw some straw down fer starters before that stucco turns red clay red !


----------



## NYgutterguy

blacktop said:


> What drive way? I think I'd throw some straw down fer starters before that stucco turns red clay red !




No driveway, nothing graded, underground drains still not in that I marked out twice, no power...However had a spotless chitter and already paid in full


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Supposed to say pic not licence lol. Nice gutters


----------



## Jaws

Crazy there's no power at that point


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> Crazy there's no power at that point




Guys we're chipping out the nice new stucco while i was there for the panel. . For a custom cabinet and kitchen guy he sure does things backwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blacktop

Jaws said:


> Crazy there's no power at that point


Damn hoss! that's the norm in these parts !!


----------



## Jaws

Kitchen remodeler? His own house or branching out?


----------



## Jaws

blacktop said:


> Damn hoss! that's the norm in these parts !!


That's BS :no:

I wouldn't think the subs bitching would be worth that bad organization . 

I feel better now. I was really down on myself this morning about my organization :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> Kitchen remodeler? His own house or branching out?




Owns a custom cabinet shop. Knocked down the 500k house to build this one since his daughter lives down the street. Did his original house about 5k sq ft about 12 years ago. Orthodox Jew= money around here 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRob 305

Framing mansards on a new house going up. First time I have ever heard them called that by a inspector from up the road.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

2 roofs and a lean too. First home run of the year....My lean too isn't going to blow away...lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Managed to get the anchors set, the longer ledger bolted on, and my rafter pattern made. Good jump for Monday


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Not much to show for now but I'm about to get my mother in law out of this crappy shower.


----------



## FrankSmith

"Ship Lap". For some reason its all the rage these days. I was reluctant all the way but it ended up looking good all said and done.


----------



## Jaws

This one is taking up all my nights and weeknds, my families home on some acerage. Don't mind the mess I don't have a laborer here lol

The back porch will have that wall closed on in on the end and I will be framing a chiminey for an outdoor fireplace. Hence the fresh forms. Lol

Front entry under cedar roof will be flagstone with flagstone sidewalks. 

The weird looking afterthought on the end with the little porch is my office 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That's a interesting cut on the heads of those rafters.


----------



## overanalyze

Looking good John!


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's a interesting cut on the heads of those rafters.


Yep. Been hearing about it since wedensday :whistling:I had a 6x12 long enough for the beams left over from a house we built. Didn't want to buy another one. In hindsight maybe should of taken the wallet out :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Started mechanicals yesterday, finish hvac rough tomorrow. Blocks in trusses are for interior beams, either Cyprus or maybe distressed cedar

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's red now. 1st coat on the grey primer looks pretty good. You can see the white primer through the red on the door casings


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> It's red now. 1st coat on the grey primer looks pretty good. You can see the white primer through the red on the door casings


Is this in the big house your trimming?


----------



## Leo G

Yes it is. Working on the sliding barn doors for the wide opening on Monday. They'll be made out of Douglas Fir, a pair of them riding on rolling barn hardware.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> Yep. Been hearing about it since wedensday :whistling:I had a 6x12 long enough for the beams left over from a house we built. Didn't want to buy another one. In hindsight maybe should of taken the wallet out :whistling:laughing:


I think it looks good.


----------



## Leo G

One down, one to go. Just have to assemble it. Takes about 1 1/2 hours by the time I assemble and sand.


----------



## gbruzze1

Question for ya Leo,

In this pic:


Leo G said:


> Pics.



Is that stole cut with a dog leg, or is it 2 boards butted up to each other?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's a 15/16" casing which is against the 13/16" wainscoting. There is an 1/8" bump out on the casing so it doesn't look like it's in one plane.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> It's red now. 1st coat on the grey primer looks pretty good. You can see the white primer through the red on the door casings




That door should not be white. Imo.


_____________


----------



## Leo G

They multiplied....










Here's a close up of the window.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> They door should not be white. Imo.
> 
> 
> _____________


She hates (white) white. I'm sure it's getting painted.


----------



## overanalyze

Covered patio space we are working on. Weather is finally cooperative.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Leo G said:


> One down, one to go. Just have to assemble it. Takes about 1 1/2 hours by the time I assemble and sand.


I love building doors man. Lookin good


----------



## TxElectrician

overanalyze said:


> Covered patio space we are working on. Weather is finally cooperative.


Are you putting in a door?


----------



## overanalyze

TxElectrician said:


> Are you putting in a door?


Yep. The triple window is getting changed to an Andersen 400 series Frenchwood with sidelights. Those are my favorite patio doors. If you look closely you can see the brick toothed out for its installation when ready.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Quick satellite install job.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowsol

You installed it in the box?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Covered patio space we are working on. Weather is finally cooperative.


How did you attach the beam to the house band?


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> How did you attach the beam to the house band?


Custom steel hangers. We got lucky and had solid lumber to attach everything. Otherwise we would have had to open up more brick or wall to add lumber/support.


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Custom steel hangers. We got lucky and had solid lumber to attach everything. Otherwise we would have had to open up more brick or wall to add lumber/support.


Something an engineer spec'd and a shop made up?


----------



## overanalyze

No engineer stamps but yes shop made. Lots of overkill heavy steel and big beefy fasteners.


----------



## K&M Guttering

Commercial conductors Downtown Oklahoma City.


----------



## Donohue Const

Found this in the wall!!

Must of had some unwanted guests.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

This is the bathroom, just wait until you see what's under the tub. Makes the wall look like a small amount









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

slowsol said:


> You installed it in the box?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quick alright.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## K&M Guttering

The radius on this home turned out great.


----------



## Leo G

Hung those doors I made the other day.




























And to get around the cap of the wainscoting, a little creative scribing.
Or maybe a Wall of Shame entry :whistling


----------



## NYgutterguy

K&M Guttering said:


> The radius on this home turned out great.




You have to order a special radius gutter for that or is it done in tiny sections ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> And to get around the cap of the wainscoting, a little creative scribing.
> Or maybe a Wall of Shame entry :whistling


I think that is just fantastic. Now I’m going to ask how you did it? The stiles on that door have got to be what 8” wide?


----------



## J L

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I think that is just fantastic. Now I’m going to ask how you did it? The stiles on that door have got to be what 8” wide?


I see a big cove box bit, a straight cut bit, an ogee, and a small cove bit.


----------



## Leo G

I cheated.

The front of the door is 30 1/4" wide, each board is 10" and 3/4" thick.

The rear is just a frame, 1 1/4" thick. Top rail is 5", middle and bottom rails are 6". The meeting stiles are 2 3/4" wide (to accept a handle) and the "scribe" stile is 13/16" thick.

Made it easy for myself.


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> I see a big cove box bit, a straight cut bit, an ogee, and a small cove bit.


I see a coping saw and a Dremel.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> I cheated.
> 
> The front of the door is 30 1/4" wide, each board is 10" and 3/4" thick.
> 
> The rear is just a frame, 1 1/4" thick. Top rail is 5", middle and bottom rails are 6". The meeting stiles are 2 3/4" wide (to accept a handle) and the "scribe" stile is 13/16" thick.
> 
> Made it easy for myself.


You didn’t cheat… That’s genius! :vs_clap::notworthy:vs_bananasplit:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Hung those doors I made the other day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to get around the cap of the wainscoting, a little creative scribing.
> Or maybe a Wall of Shame entry :whistling


Dam Leo your work just blows me away!!!! Love it.


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You didn’t cheat… That’s genius! :vs_clap::notworthy:vs_bananasplit:


I don't really have a picture of the subframe. But you can see it leaning against the garage door on the right side of the picture.


----------



## Leo G

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Dam Leo your work just blows me away!!!! Love it.


Well geee... than.....

Hey you almost tricked me into say it.... :laughing:


----------



## J L

Leo G said:


> I see a coping saw and a Dremel.


Cheater :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Took me about 10 minutes to do the negative profile. Just reading what you thought I did took longer :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Here's the backside of those doors. You can't see the stile that I scribed though.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Since we're a full week ahead on our commercial project I was able to break away and work on the MIL shower. Don't remember having a week this smooth and relaxing in a long time


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Should be able to knock this damn lean too out Monday and then get the roofs wrapped up by mid week.

If this one blows away there are bigger problems..lol.


----------



## Randy Bush

Weekend project. No glamor job,but sure made my daughter happy that dad came and put up some shelves for her.









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini

Built I curio, walnut, built in wine cooler.
Had to put up temporary shelves for a few day before I could finish.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Randy Bush said:


> Weekend project. No glamor job,but sure made my daughter happy that dad came and put up some shelves for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


 That looks like the closet maid system, they work well and have a lot of accessories that you can add on. I bet she was happy.


----------



## overanalyze

Looks ok...but some constructive criticism. Top of your casing should have matched the door's casing. What is going on in the lower left corner? Looks like it is missing casing like it was notched above the base?


----------



## slowsol

I think the casing is backwards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

How did you connect the outlet while the case was in the middle of the room?


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

slowsol said:


> I think the casing is backwards.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Inside-out, upside-down, backwards... all just technicalities :laughing:


----------



## Macmini

overanalyze said:


> Looks ok...but some constructive criticism. Top of your casing should have matched the door's casing. What is going on in the lower left corner? Looks like it is missing casing like it was notched above the base?




The casing goes down to the floor trying to do more alone and crtlitizism is always welcome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Macmini

DaVinciRemodel said:


> How did you connect the outlet while the case was in the middle of the room?




Romex comes in all sizes, I pulled the cable and ran the power to a dedicated circuit no longer in use ( used to run some satellite equipment)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Macmini said:


> Romex comes in all sizes, I pulled the cable and ran the power to a dedicated circuit no longer in use ( used to run some satellite equipment)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Based on that answer, I should invest in Romex. Anyone know the ticker symbol for Romex? 

Sorry! Couldn’t resist. :jester:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Based on that answer, I should invest in Romex. Anyone know the ticker symbol for Romex?
> 
> Sorry! Couldn’t resist. :jester:


Chia tea at their café is really good.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The recent pair of sliding barn doors that I did came with a plastic door guide. It needed to be screwed into the floor, which is tile. Both I and the owner really didn't want to drill holes into the new tile floor. So I came up with a design for a new guide and did a drawing and a rendering. Then to double check I made one out of wood. Glad I did because I goofed on a measurement, I modified it and made a new wood guide, both a left and a right.










Here is the wood one I made and the brass one that the HO made himself. 









I thought it was pretty cool.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Nice, Leo. Maybe you need to borrow some of his equipment for some of your wood projects. :laughing:


----------



## blacktop

Windycity said:


> Heres a project i just finished, installing a 12x12 door opening where there wasnt one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Needed additional shoring for an i beam that is holding up the roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holes punched through to shore brickwork
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peeled off the facebrick since i had to save and clean to reuse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Removing 8in block
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blocks down, finished corners re bricked up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Ibeam installed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Making progress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just about finished, need one more acid washing to remove stubborn old mortar stains from when I cleaned the bricks
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Damn that's a lot of work just for a door!


----------



## Calidecks

Installing blocks









_________


----------



## Calidecks

Did my own electrical.









_________


----------



## TxElectrician

Californiadecks said:


> Did my own electrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Start using stranded wire, you'll be surprised how much easier it is to work with.


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Did my own electrical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _________


Mike, I probably asked before, but what the hell is that wood?

Is it naturally that dark?


----------



## Randy Bush

SmallTownGuy said:


> Mike, I probably asked before, but what the hell is that wood?
> 
> Is it naturally that dark?


Looks like the PT stuff we have out west here. If you look close you can see the teeth marks from the PT machine. Not at all like the green treat stuff yards have too. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Did my own electrical.


No licensing requirement for electrical in California?


----------



## Randy Bush

DaVinciRemodel said:


> No licensing requirement for electrical in California?


Maybe low voltage?

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Started walk out basement for the Horseshoe Bay custom, I think she is also going to do the Parade 2018. Not huge but be a good one vs our other 2018 entry. 

Couldn't get a foundation sub on the job so it's staying in house, same with framing.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bainbridge

Buttoning up this one, glass canopy will be going up over entry way (last minute addition-don't think they want us to leave)


----------



## Jaws

Bainbridge said:


> Buttoning up this one, glass canopy will be going up over entry way (last minute addition-don't think they want us to leave)


Nice! New construction?


----------



## Jaws

Started tearing out pool today at my second story addition/whole house remodel today, new pool will have a spa and chair beach. 

Waiting on engineering and design on this concept drawing for this boat dock, tearing that POS out.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Started tearing out pool today at my second story addition/whole house remodel today, new pool will have a spa and chair beach.
> 
> Waiting on engineering and design on this concept drawing for this boat dock, tearing that POS out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Busy guy! You have a tram or lift down to the dock?


----------



## overanalyze

Cedar came in this week. Made good headway the last 2 days. It has been nice to work with cedar again. We don't get to use it often. The HKC55 has been awesome for exterior trim work!!









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Busy guy! You have a tram or lift down to the dock?


Not yet. Looking at trams with him in a couple weeks.

Boat dock and pool are same client


----------



## Calidecks

"Contour" d'elegance









_________


----------



## TEnglish14

Been a bit since I posted... here's some pictures of a basement build out I finished up a couple weeks ago.

































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

DaVinciRemodel said:


> No licensing requirement for electrical in California?




Not for a GC. A GC in this state can do any of the trades. It's a critical license. I pulled the electrical permit with my building.

Or should I say a GC license covers all trades, except fire sprinklers, or well digging. 


_____________


----------



## Calidecks

Randy Bush said:


> Maybe low voltage?
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




Nope, under ground PVC, 120, 4 outlets. The cap lights are low voltage. That 120 outlet under the deck is dedicated for the DC power supply.


_____________


----------



## Calidecks

SmallTownGuy said:


> Mike, I probably asked before, but what the hell is that wood?
> 
> 
> 
> Is it naturally that dark?




It's pressure treated Doug Fir. It's green under that Browntone. So it's got two coatings. The beams are .60 ACQ the 2x is .40. 

The brown blends better with the landscape backdrop. Great for elevated decks. It also serves as a fastener protectant. Somewhat.


_____________


----------



## Eyeway!

Leo G said:


> How's the air up on that pedestal?


I do have a different opinion but apologize if i sound arrogant. 
California decks has the right to do the work according to the state so its his choice and good for him. I guess my vent is really on unlicensed work and should have been more clear on that. Sorry Mr. California decks! 
The surf is pumping and i must go!  



Leo G said:


> How's the air up on that pedestal?



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's OK. We get that from plumbers and electricians. I gotta admit, you're the first to apologize. Welcome aboard.

I dabble too. I try my best to follow code, to look it up and to make it happen. Most of electrical is pretty easy. The code book is what makes it hard.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> Well California whips Texas in that regard. No MEP without a license





john5mt said:


> Wow that's probably the first time I could say I am jealous of California's license system. I've never heard of any other state having a gc license like that. That would be especially handy for small remodels and like what you do. Having to call in a completely different company just so they can send their 2nd year over to move an outlet is irritating as hell.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


Same here. I can't pull a wire, a drain line or a bath exhaust vent here. Most jurisdictions include the MEP permits under my overall permit. I have to name the trade (license number) and show their proof of insurance with my application.

Move over Mike... I'm moving to California :laughing: Is that state big enough for both our egos?


----------



## overanalyze

In the 2 counties I work in there isn't any permits other than zoning for 99% of our residential projects. We don't even have 3rd party inspection agencies we can hire. I use licensed guys for meps on our houses and large remodels but small stuff is done in house. 

Now commercial work is all permitted and inspected. We do both so we are used to having things inspected. We do have a lot of guys who should not be doing electrical but do because they can. Seen a lot of scary stuff in my area. I don't worry about them to much but definitely stress to our new home clients that we are using licensed subs for their home and not everyone in the area does. Some care and those who don't aren't usually the clients we sign anyway.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> That's OK. We get that from plumbers and electricians. I gotta admit, you're the first to apologize. Welcome aboard.
> 
> I dabble too. I try my best to follow code, to look it up and to make it happen. Most of electrical is pretty easy. *The code book is what makes it hard.*


lolololololololol

Get you an Ugly's bro, and don't pull wire without it!


----------



## Calidecks

Eyeway! said:


> I do have a different opinion but apologize if i sound arrogant.
> California decks has the right to do the work according to the state so its his choice and good for him. I guess my vent is really on unlicensed work and should have been more clear on that. Sorry Mr. California decks!
> The surf is pumping and i must go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


 Its all good. I get it! 

_________


----------



## Calidecks

I gotta say I say I have a new found respect for Eyeway! Welcome aboard. I see you've nor posted much, but you'll fit right I bro! Guess who I'm going to for my electrical questions?:laughing:

_________


----------



## Calidecks

Our test consists of 250 questions. It's tough to study because there's a 5000 question pool they pull from randomly. That includes a percentage of all the critical trades. In other words they don't all queztions about painting. No offense to painters. 

_________


----------



## TxElectrician

Eyeway! said:


> I do have a different opinion but apologize if i sound arrogant.
> California decks has the right to do the work according to the state so its his choice and good for him. I guess my vent is really on unlicensed work and should have been more clear on that. Sorry Mr. California decks!
> The surf is pumping and i must go!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Yeah, cabinet making is pretty easy too, it's just the wood that makes it hard.


Leo G said:


> That's OK. We get that from plumbers and electricians. I gotta admit, you're the first to apologize. Welcome aboard.
> 
> I dabble too. I try my best to follow code, to look it up and to make it happen. Most of electrical is pretty easy. The code book is what makes it hard.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Needed to get a home improvement license in a county I started doing more work in 3 years ago. Had to take a 20 question multiple choice test. We were told to bring a check for $250 for first year 

Question 1. How much is a license per year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Str8Ahead

Working on finishing of this home where the Golden Ratio was applied to the design. Fun project!


----------



## Leo G

TxElectrician said:


> Yeah, cabinet making is pretty easy too, it's just the wood that makes it hard.


No, the wood part is easy, it's the fine joinery that'll get you.

Like i said, general wiring, conduit and such are easy. The physical work can be a pain depending if it's old or new work. Working with motor circuits and getting them correct, especially 3 phase is a lot of math.

The code book reads like a law book. Every time you want to know something it refers you to another section which refers you to another section.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Eyeway! said:


> The surf is pumping and i must go!


Hey where are you located at:blink: How big is the surf??


----------



## Eyeway!

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Hey where are you located at:blink: How big is the surf??


Its not Hawaii size but head high and peaky! Our sand bars have taken a beaten and its been a dismal winter.
I live in Oceancrime. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Eyeway! said:


> Its not Hawaii size but head high and peaky! Our sand bars have taken a beaten and its been a dismal winter.
> I live in Oceancrime.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


Dude you know my brother? I forgot who you were. Head on over to Carlsbad, there's not much spillover from Oceanside there. 

_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Eyeway! said:


> Its not Hawaii size.
> I live in Oceancrime. :blink:


Is that a play on words? :gunsmilie:


----------



## Jaws

I guess it's being raised in Texas where it is illegal, but I can't imagine most of the GCs I know doing their own wiring competently. There a number licenced or ex licenced from sunny California, and I leave them in that group. I'm not saying many aren't capable like Mike but as a whole sounds like a disaster. 

For a younger builder I believe i am pretty knowledgeable with all aspects of building residential homes and remodels, and I have that reputation I believe. As a GC even if it was legal I wouldn't do my own wiring plumbing on a major project, not talking moving some plugs in a bathroom. I know enough to call BS on bad work but I am not an electrician or plumber. 

Hats off to guys who have more than one trade down though.


----------



## 91782

I can't stand whining.

Perfect example of how Ugly' saves yer bacon. I'm replacing a 5 gal electric water heater that was mounted just above the chitter in our building with grid ceiling hiding it. Scary. The thing had burst the tps valve - had there been somebody in there - can we say LAWSUIT?

Gonna put a tankless in next to the sink - chitter is small - just enough room to walk in & close the door. 

Anywho - if I can save the run and just relocate it - then I'm in like Flynn. But it's only - lets say - cus I don't remember - 10 gauge. That's technically too light.

I'd forgotten my Ugly's so I called my buddy John. He looks it up - 10 gauge will meet all requirements as long as it doesn't exceed 4 feet. He doesn't go anywhere - he keeps a pocket Ugly's in his tool pouch all the time.

*It is less that 4ft - so I'm golden - took the time of a phone call to a guy who is busy in a huge shop - but it's Ugly's that made it easy.*

Get Ugly's, or stay ugly I always say...


----------



## TxElectrician

SmallTownGuy said:


> I can't stand whining.
> 
> Perfect example of how Ugly' saves yer bacon. I'm replacing a 5 gal electric water heater that was mounted just above the chitter in our building with grid ceiling hiding it. Scary. The thing had burst the tps valve - had there been somebody in there - can we say LAWSUIT?
> 
> Gonna put a tankless in next to the sink - chitter is small - just enough room to walk in & close the door.
> 
> Anywho - if I can save the run and just relocate it - then I'm in like Flynn. But it's only - lets say - cus I don't remember - 10 gauge. That's technically too light.
> 
> I'd forgotten my Ugly's so I called my buddy John. He looks it up - 10 gauge will meet all requirements as long as it doesn't exceed 4 feet. He doesn't go anywhere - he keeps a pocket Ugly's in his tool pouch all the time.
> 
> *It is less that 4ft - so I'm golden - took the time of a phone call to a guy who is busy in a huge shop - but it's Ugly's that made it easy.*
> 
> Get Ugly's, or stay ugly I always say...


I'd like to see the NEC article that covers that.


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> I can't stand whining.
> 
> Perfect example of how Ugly' saves yer bacon. I'm replacing a 5 gal electric water heater that was mounted just above the chitter in our building with grid ceiling hiding it. Scary. The thing had burst the tps valve - had there been somebody in there - can we say LAWSUIT?
> 
> Gonna put a tankless in next to the sink - chitter is small - just enough room to walk in & close the door.
> 
> Anywho - if I can save the run and just relocate it - then I'm in like Flynn. But it's only - lets say - cus I don't remember - 10 gauge. That's technically too light.
> 
> I'd forgotten my Ugly's so I called my buddy John. He looks it up - 10 gauge will meet all requirements as long as it doesn't exceed 4 feet. He doesn't go anywhere - he keeps a pocket Ugly's in his tool pouch all the time.
> 
> *It is less that 4ft - so I'm golden - took the time of a phone call to a guy who is busy in a huge shop - but it's Ugly's that made it easy.*
> 
> Get Ugly's, or stay ugly I always say...


I like Uglys. Makes me look not as dumb. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I really like that oval tub.


----------



## Leo G

I really like that oval tub.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

you can say that again.


----------



## Leo G

I did.


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> Jealous of Robie's bridge and going for mini-me version I see... :whistling :laughing:


I've been making ellipses for a couple of weeks now. Maybe I inspired Robie :whistling


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> I've been making ellipses for a couple of weeks now. Maybe I inspired Robie :whistling


I was inspired the moment they agreed to the quote.

I was further inspired by a healthy tip from him.:thumbsup:


----------



## 91782

Morning Wood said:


> But he's got 2 right hands?


Better than 2 left thumbs methinks?!


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> I was inspired the moment they agreed to the quote.
> 
> I was further inspired by a healthy tip from him.:thumbsup:


Now that's inspiration.


----------



## KAP

Robie said:


> I was inspired the moment they agreed to the quote.
> 
> I was further inspired by a healthy tip from him.:thumbsup:


As long as it's not confused as a down payment for the deck...


----------



## SectorSecurity

Leo G said:


> The molding after being run through the W&H molder


Idk how you wood guys do it if that was me I'd be like so I checked the home depot such a product does not exist.

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## drhandy

Bainbridge said:


> Buttoning up this one, glass canopy will be going up over entry way (last minute addition-don't think they want us to leave)




Beautiful home. Nice work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> I really like that oval tub.


I really like that oval tub.


----------



## Leo G

SectorSecurity said:


> Idk how you wood guys do it if that was me I'd be like so I checked the home depot such a product does not exist.
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


That's always the running joke with me. Someone says how much time that must have taken to make and I just say nahhhh, went over to HD last night and picked it off the shelf.

Now it only exists in this one home.


----------



## Randy Bush

Leo G said:


> That's always the running joke with me. Someone says how much time that must have taken to make and I just say nahhhh, went over to HD last night and picked it off the shelf.
> 
> Now it only exists in this one home.


You do make some nice looking stuff Leo. :thumbsup:


----------



## TaylorMadeAB

TEnglish14 said:


> Been a bit since I posted... here's some pictures of a basement build out I finished up a couple weeks ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How do you find the macerator toilet? Does it work out to be cheaper than busting out the slab and plumbing it in? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Randy Bush said:


> You do make some nice looking stuff Leo. :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> :thumbsup:


I call shenanigans... That's pretty much the same as a thanks... just pony up and do it the right way ya' pansy... :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

No.


----------



## Tinstaafl

TaylorMadeAB said:


> How do you find the macerator toilet? Does it work out to be cheaper than busting out the slab and plumbing it in?


I don't know anyone who would use one unless he had to. Usually, it's because there is no drain line in the slab, so you have to pump the discharge up to several feet higher.


----------



## Leo G

Had been working on these two vanities, now in the third day. Working on it on Saturdays, usually about 4-5 hours a day. Got 4 doors, 2 drawer fronts, a panel for the side of one of the vanities and the prefinished plywood for the cases. Today was the day to size the doors and drawer fronts into the face frames, drill the Euro hinge holes in the doors and drill the holes for the hinge plates, assemble the cabinet boxes and glue the face frames on.

And I was able to get that done.



















Also on my main job I am building the jamb for the elliptical arches I've been building. This one will be made from Douglas Fir and Poplar. The Fir was a board I had to glue up in width to get about 9" and then I had it resawed to 1/8" and sanded to the final dimension of 3/32". My supplier was doing inventory so I wasn't able to pick up the 1/8" bending Poplar to make up the rest of the 3/4" thickness I was aiming for.

Since I can't do the glue up I figured I'd do a test to see what was needed to to make the bend.


----------



## Leo G

Had been working on these two vanities, now in the third day. Working on it on Saturdays, usually about 4-5 hours a Saturday. Got 4 doors, 2 drawer fronts, a panel for the side of one of the vanities and the prefinished plywood for the cases. Today was the day to size the doors and drawer fronts into the face frames, drill the Euro hinge holes in the doors and drill the holes for the hinge plates, assemble the cabinet boxes and glue the face frames on.

And I was able to get that done.



















Also on my main job I am building the jamb for the elliptical arches I've been building. This one will be made from Douglas Fir and Poplar. The Fir was a board I had to glue up in width to get about 9" and then I had it resawed to 1/8" and sanded to the final dimension of 3/32". My supplier was doing inventory so I wasn't able to pick up the 1/8" bending Poplar to make up the rest of the 3/4" thickness I was aiming for.

Since I can't do the glue up I figured I'd do a test to see what was needed to to make the bend.


----------



## TEnglish14

TaylorMadeAB said:


> How do you find the macerator toilet? Does it work out to be cheaper than busting out the slab and plumbing it in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




The toilet is a Sani-Flush brand, my local supplier stocks it. It's probably the same cost as busting out the slab and it's much easier 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TaylorMadeAB said:


> How do you find the macerator toilet? Does it work out to be cheaper than busting out the slab and plumbing it in?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My guess is that the main sewer line is higher in grade and the toilet is pumping it up and out.

Never mind...


----------



## Leo G

Sanded 48' of Doug Fir casing, made an insert for an elliptical curve. Made 2 casings out of the Fir and another out of the Poplar. Installed the elliptical casing over the bedroom door with the plywood insert. Working on the bigger elliptical pass through casing next week. The elliptical curves are already done. Waiting on some bending Poplar to laminate to some Doug Fir to make the jamb 3/4" thick.










Pretty sure the plywood will get painted. But not positive.


----------



## Leo G

The Arch RO in the 1st picture above is what I'm working on now. A short while ago I did a test with the clamps to see what needed to be done. It took 48 clamps. Well today I got the 1/8" bending Poplar to fill in the rest of the 3/4" thickness of the jamb. I have 3/8" of Fir, 4 x 3/32" pcs. Only problem is it's 2.5mm, not 1/8". So 3 pcs isn't 3/8" and 4 pcs are more. All of them together come out to just under 11/16" and with glue will be nearly 11/16". So that's what I chose.

I jigsawed out the flat portion of the jig to follow the upper curve so most of the clamping area was the same distance and would be relatively square for the clamps.

Had to do some running around, got the bending Poplar, got 2 rolls of waxed paper and got 2 different types of paint rollers. A foam and a 1/4" nap. Ended up using the 1/4" nap roller, worked very well. Nap was probably shorter than 1/4"

Wrapped the template with a sheet of waxed paper. Got another 7 pc of paper pullout. Got a board out that could support the thin wood strips. Poured a good amount of glue into a paint roller pan.

Put the 1st Fir pc on the jig, no glue. Put a waxed paper on the wood support, put the next pc of Fir on the waxed paper and rolled on the glue, took three fills of the roller to get glue on the whole pc. Did that 6 more times, each time using another pc of waxed paper. Gotta keep everything clean, don't want glue somewhere it shouldn't be.

Stacked them all on the template and then applied 54 clamps to it.


----------



## LACS2123

*Precast Fireplace Mantels and Columns*

Here are two precast fireplace mantels that we manufactured and installed. And also two GFRG columns for the master bedroom.


----------



## Leo G

Precast from what? Hollow or solid? Got any pics or vids of the process?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Do you do that work there in Los Angeles ??


----------



## LACS2123

Leo G said:


> Precast from what? Hollow or solid? Got any pics or vids of the process?


They all are hollow, architectural precast or cast stone. Reinforced with fiber glass you can get more info on type of products in my website - http://www.losangelescaststone.com/cast-stone-precast-products/


----------



## LACS2123

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you do that work there in Los Angeles ??


Yes, we manufacture in Los Angeles and ship nationwide. Recently we finished a job in Miami, I will post photos later.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

LACS2123 said:


> Yes, we manufacture in Los Angeles and ship nationwide. Recently we finished a job in Miami, I will post photos later.


Miami sucks,,, I'm from that area and would never go back to visit.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been working on a gut job and remodel. Been working on doubling up the single wall construction and adding new windows.


----------



## overanalyze

Was called to help a client with her bar area...here is the before and after with collaboration with our cabinet designer/fabricator.


----------



## asevereid

overanalyze said:


> Was called to help a client with her bar area...here is the before and after with collaboration with our cabinet designer/fabricator.


That looks great.


----------



## overanalyze

Thanks! We made all the components for the bar to match the existing wainscot in the room in house. For the base we bought some PVC trim and put the simple bevel on the top to match the base. Then used cortex screws to wrap it around the front. It worked really well. Our painter did a fantastic job priming, filling, caulking, and painting all the existing wood in the room to really lighten it up but keep the look. Fun project. Awesome client!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

That came out awesome!! I see the stone counter hangs over about 10" to a foot, does it have any supports?


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That came out awesome!! I see the stone counter hangs over about 10" to a foot, does it have any supports?


Nope. It is quartz and with the radius it didn't need any per the quartz manufacturer and installer. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Took the bent lamination out of the jig today. Jointed one edge and cut to size. Took a 1/16" off at a time, one side then the other. This helps straighten things out even more than the jointer. It's tough trying to joint something that big and curved by myself.










After that I needed to cut the lower edge square and put a rabbet on it. Originally I was going to do a 3" tall rabbet but the way I did it I could only get 2 1/2". Came out nice.










Glued up the legs, they'll be the same width as the curve, 8 5/8". Cut the bottom of the curved molding square. Tomorrow I'll rabbet the legs and attach the curved and straight moldings.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Bunch of odd jobs for this customer

Some door buzzers, CCTV network will get to some access control soon

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Took the legs out of clamps and milled them to size, put the corresponding rabbets on the top end of the legs to mate with the elliptical jamb. Glued them together. Used a block pocket screwed to the outside of the elliptical jamb as a grab for a clamp from the bottom of the leg. Used 3 squeeze clamps to hold the rabbets together, AKA half lap joint. Squared off the ends of the elliptical molding and the straight moldings. Put a biscuit slot in both and glued the elliptical molding to the elliptical jamb leaving a 3/16" margin. After the elliptical molding was clamped to the jamb I used yellow and 2P-10 to mate the curve to the straight moldings, glued it to the straight jambs too.



















Squared off the ends of the Poplar elliptical molding at the end of the day, Archway is getting installed tomorrow.


----------



## TEnglish14

Finished up a kitchen last week, not bad for Lowes stock cabinets. Not a huge fan of the backsplash but the home owner loved it. Scope included demo of cabinets, soffit, and opening up the wall to the living room for the bar area. Installing new cabinets, smoothing out the ceiling, paint, installing a couple doors, and then the backsplash. 










One day I'll take a good panorama





































Since the home owner went with stock Lowe's cabinets we were limited for selection and couldn't get a pantry cabinet 18" wide and 12" deep so I decided to get 2 18" wall cabinets and made a pantry area, I'm pretty proud of this part haha











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Not knocking your work Taylor, but that "pantry" area looks pretty funky. Lots of different things happening there.


----------



## TEnglish14

TxElectrician said:


> Not knocking your work Taylor, but that "pantry" area looks pretty funky. Lots of different things happening there.




No offense taken and I can't argue with you there, I wanted to build a wine rack in between the cabinets and they wanted a piece of counter. The backsplash throws a lot off since it doesn't match either, in my opinion. I told her to stick with something simpler and she loved LOVED this tile, so she got it haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeway!

TEnglish14 said:


> No offense taken and I can't argue with you there, I wanted to build a wine rack in between the cabinets and they wanted a piece of counter. The backsplash throws a lot off since it doesn't match either, in my opinion. I told her to stick with something simpler and she loved LOVED this tile, so she got it haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From an outside view with no knowledge of why and how things were done, I would have matched heights of the device's in the pantry area. I Also would have moved the receptacle in so that it rest above the counter. You may also want to sink that switch in... It's sticking out of the wall. Thanks though. I won't be posting my pictures anytime soon.


TEnglish14 said:


> No offense taken and I can't argue with you there, I wanted to build a wine rack in between the cabinets and they wanted a piece of counter. The backsplash throws a lot off since it doesn't match either, in my opinion. I told her to stick with something simpler and she loved LOVED this tile, so she got it haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TEnglish14 said:


> No offense taken and I can't argue with you there, I wanted to build a wine rack in between the cabinets and they wanted a piece of counter. The backsplash throws a lot off since it doesn't match either, in my opinion. I told her to stick with something simpler and she loved LOVED this tile, so she got it haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

TEnglish14 said:


> Finished up a kitchen last week, not bad for Lowes stock cabinets. Not a huge fan of the backsplash but the home owner loved it. Scope included demo of cabinets, soffit, and opening up the wall to the living room for the bar area. Installing new cabinets, smoothing out the ceiling, paint, installing a couple doors, and then the backsplash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I'll take a good panorama
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the home owner went with stock Lowe's cabinets we were limited for selection and couldn't get a pantry cabinet 18" wide and 12" deep so I decided to get 2 18" wall cabinets and made a pantry area, I'm pretty proud of this part haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Perfect spot to charge up the cell phones (pantry)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TEnglish14

Eyeway! said:


> From an outside view with no knowledge of why and how things were done, I would have matched heights of the device's in the pantry area. I Also would have moved the receptacle in so that it rest above the counter. You may also want to sink that switch in... It's sticking out of the wall. Thanks though. I won't be posting my pictures anytime soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk



Don't be afraid to post pics! These are good people around here, only ever constructive criticism. This wasn't a total gut and the owner did the electric so I was at the mercy of what they did haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Haven't posted here in a while. Sometimes I forget to take pictures or the project doesn't lend itself well to photos.








Before. House had 7x11 kitchen behind a door, next to basement stairs and side entry. Living room was 12x18. Very small house.








After. Completely opened up the kitchen, guardrail for basement stairs is the bookshelf. Window in stairs with view to garden is new. Window over sink enlarged. Now from the tiny living room you can see through to the nice back yard. Space under microwave is stair headroom. 








Basement bath before








Basement bath after. Shoehorned in a 6" larger shower, made all the difference. Heated floors (including shower)








Kitchen before








Kitchen nearly done








Can't find the before pic. Another super small kitchen in a 90 year old Portland house. Opened up to the great room helped a lot. Concrete counters. 








Just another shower. 7' long, so no door. This was part of a much larger project turning master bedroom into added living room space, the garage into a master bedroom, adding new garage on the front.


----------



## overanalyze

Awesome stuff!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

Got back in to finish up the other half of a basement Acid Stain floor. Did it in two halves so people wouldn't have to haul all the furniture upstairs and out.
Plus that was a lot of floor for 1 guy to do all at once. Lots of waste water that needed to be hauled out and dumped outside.

I have to go back Friday, hopefully they will have it all the furniture set up so I can get pictures of how the two sides matched up being done at two different times.


----------



## Leo G

Got the Elliptical pass through installed today. Put up a couple more mitered casings while I was there and changed out the screws and put the brass guide on the sliding doors.










From the inside


----------



## Leo G

Took a picture of the fireplace surround that I installed a good while ago. It's painted.


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Got the Elliptical pass through installed today. Put up a couple more mitered casings while I was there and changed out the screws and put the brass guide on the sliding doors.
> 
> From the inside


Great shot.:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Looking into the Great Room and past the timbers is the kitchen (to be)


----------



## Morning Wood

Looks really good Leo.


----------



## Leo G

Now I think it's cabinets cabinets cabinets. Starting to work on that Babinga slab I showed months ago.


----------



## Calidecks

_____________


----------



## asevereid

Figured I should post something besides a smart ass comment...


----------



## rblakes1

Golden view said:


> Haven't posted here in a while. Sometimes I forget to take pictures or the project doesn't lend itself well to photos.
> 
> View attachment 379946
> 
> Before. House had 7x11 kitchen behind a door, next to basement stairs and side entry. Living room was 12x18. Very small house.
> 
> View attachment 379954
> 
> After. Completely opened up the kitchen, guardrail for basement stairs is the bookshelf. Window in stairs with view to garden is new. Window over sink enlarged. Now from the tiny living room you can see through to the nice back yard. Space under microwave is stair headroom.
> 
> View attachment 379962
> 
> Basement bath before
> 
> View attachment 379970
> 
> Basement bath after. Shoehorned in a 6" larger shower, made all the difference. Heated floors (including shower)
> 
> View attachment 379978
> 
> Kitchen before
> 
> View attachment 379986
> 
> Kitchen nearly done
> 
> View attachment 379994
> 
> Can't find the before pic. Another super small kitchen in a 90 year old Portland house. Opened up to the great room helped a lot. Concrete counters.
> 
> View attachment 380002
> 
> Just another shower. 7' long, so no door. This was part of a much larger project turning master bedroom into added living room space, the garage into a master bedroom, adding new garage on the front.


I always like the small creative touches like you did with the microwave. 👍

I've been debating opening up the center of my house and doing something similar around the stairs

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> View attachment 378089
> 
> 
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


I showed the inspector this pic. He sent it to his girlfriend. He was a marine. He's got that sense of humor. 

_________________


----------



## Inner10

SectorSecurity said:


> Bunch of odd jobs for this customer
> 
> Some door buzzers, CCTV network will get to some access control soon
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


What door buzzers do you use?


----------



## Golden view

Californiadecks said:


> _____________


Try this next time for pics: Use HDR on your phone, tap a darker spot before snapping a pic. Then edit it: shadows up, highlights down, contrast up.


----------



## Calidecks

Golden view said:


> Try this next time for pics: Use HDR on your phone, tap a darker spot before snapping a pic. Then edit it: shadows up, highlights down, contrast up.


Thank you 

_________________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finally about done here. Couple minor finishes Monday and I'll be 100%.


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finally about done here. Couple minor finishes Monday and I'll be 100%.




Dosnt brown trim coil look awesome in the sun ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It does


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Finally got the MIL shower done. Just told her to pick out some tile and I'd get it on. Much better than the floppy fiberglass she was using for twenty years. And I guaranteed it wouldn't leak for at least a week and a half.


----------



## SectorSecurity

Inner10 said:


> What door buzzers do you use?


This job was just a 24 volt altronix box rigged up to some 6 in bells and a switch can't for the life of me remember what switch I went with.

What are you using?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Dosnt brown trim coil look awesome in the sun ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a builder that likes to do really wide fascia . So now I have started rolling a rib in it to help with the oil canning plus use steel trim coil. Comes out looking better. But if the sub work is done poorly only so much you can do. Not that A&E's is.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> I have a builder that likes to do really wide fascia . So now I have started rolling a rib in it to help with the oil canning plus use steel trim coil. Comes out looking better. But if the sub work is done poorly only so much you can do. Not that A&E's is.




Not sure I've ever dealt with steel trim coil. How much thicker is it ? Can it be bent in a regular pro 14? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Not sure I've ever dealt with steel trim coil. How much thicker is it ? Can it be bent in a regular pro 14?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If I am not mistaken I believe it is 30ga , but not the tensile strength of roof metal. I have a Black Max brake that is bolted down in my trailer and can bend steel coil fairly easy, also roof steel although a little harder to do . It can be bent in a Pro 14 , but probably not wise doing it all the time. You get a lot sharper lines with the steel . On the really wide fascia I try to cleat it where I can to have fewer nails to cause the oil canning, mainly gable ends.


----------



## NYgutterguy

My brother and I banged out this 6" half round job in day and half. Been a long time since I've seen a homeowner this excited about gutters.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

This cabinet stuff is a breeze. Not sure what all the fuss is about. Made a drawer with an aluminum frame even.









_________________


----------



## overanalyze

Weather hasn't been kind to us in our patio project. Also had an issue with approx 480 l.f. of t&g ceiling plank that cost us about a week. Just waiting on the door. Scheduled for next week. This has been my favorite outdoor space we have done.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

overanalyze said:


> This has been my favorite outdoor space we have done.


 It's my favorite too. Did you prefinish the T&G before install?


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's my favorite too. Did you prefinish the T&G before install?


Oh yes! Had our new spray booth rocking!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Quick little shingle job. Covers my truck payment and insurance for the next 2 months


----------



## TEnglish14

Today we finished up a kitchen remodel in New Hartford. Project included demo of the existing kitchen, removal of the wall separating the kitchen from the dining room, installing the patio door to the back deck, moving the garage entry door, new tile floor, kitchen cabinets, paint, granite counters, tile backsplash, and cabinet accent piece in the dining room.

Disclaimer: A filler is missing at the upper hutch cabinet area






























































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Well that came out very nice!! The window trim is very nice too with the crown on top.


----------



## TEnglish14

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Well that came out very nice!! The window trim is very nice too with the crown on top.




Thank you! But I can't take claim that trim, a previous contractor renovated the dining room area before I was there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Nice, but I hate tv's in kitchens.


----------



## overanalyze

Punched out this one. Door was installed and trimmed out as the last item. Happy client=happy Overanalyze!


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Really like the design on that Andrew. Looks great!


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Really like the design on that Andrew. Looks great!


Thanks Travis! I had quite a bit of influence on this one. The client was great to work with. We made some of the design choices as we went and made up samples and visual aids to help. Definitely one of my favorite outdoor spaces we have done to date.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

overanalyze said:


> Punched out this one. Door was installed and trimmed out as the last item. Happy client=happy Overanalyze!


Gotta tell ya, when you first showed the framing pics, I didn’t like it at all (kept my mouth shut). Now that I see it done… super, fantastic, excellent. Nice project. Big thumbs up! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Made some panels for the island cabinet today. A small single panel for the side of the cabinet and this larger (93") panel for the back of the island. Panels are primed close to the final color of BM Stratton Blue. The beading is added on. The little woman decided that would have add a nice touch, and I agree. Takes a while though.










Close up of the bead.


----------



## overanalyze

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Gotta tell ya, when you first showed the framing pics, I didn’t like it at all (kept my mouth shut). Now that I see it done… super, fantastic, excellent. Nice project. Big thumbs up!


Thanks! I really appreciate that! Even the client was a bit unsure in that phase. I kept telling them it will look good...trust me. Really glad they did...and I didn't fall on my face...lol!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Super nice work OA,,,

Well we got that big beam up in there this morning.


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Super nice work OA,,,
> 
> Well we got that big beam up in there this morning.


I'm about to tackle this same thing......


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Today I cut out some old jalousie windows and wet set in some new ones. I will trim them out later.


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Today I cut out some old jalousie windows and wet set in some new ones. I will trim them out later.


Is jalousie the term for those glass louvered type windows?


----------



## Frank Castle

Unger.const said:


> Is jalousie the term for those glass louvered type windows?


Yes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Frank Castle said:


> Yes.


2Xs Yes, they are common here and in south Florida.


----------



## Str8Ahead

*Deck with cable runs*











https://www.facebook.com/StraightAheadConstructionllc/photos/pcb.1737605379586917/1737587046255417/?type=3&theater


----------



## Str8Ahead

*curbless shower*










Full link:http://straightaheadconstructionllc.com/master-bath-remodel-fairbanks


----------



## Str8Ahead

Hey, that's nice work!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been getting this house ready for drywall. Doubling up the walls and adding furring strips so the doors will fit and so on and so forth:whistling The walls should be 3½" thick when drywalled and so wouldn't have to rip too much off the door jams.


----------



## Str8Ahead

Nice DWB.


----------



## Jaws

Got my roof on minus the main ridge by Monday, also framed the outdoor chiminey finished gable minus the shingles I was short. What a pita. Hope that's my last roof, at least it was a straight run and low pitch.

I did the gable and chimney because I was sick of the roof lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

How's that roof for noise?

_________________


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> How's that roof for noise?
> 
> _________________


I like the tapping noise from rain, only ever had shingles once for 5 months before I stripped and installed u panel. If it was in town I would of done standing seam, probably single lock as I'd have to.sub mechanical lock. Out in the country u panel looks good on this kind of house to me

Spray foam will dampen the sound significantly. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Morning Wood said:


> Insulators just finished. Dense pack cellulose. 15k lbs worth. I'll be vacuuming for the next few days. I forgot how dusty it is.


Is that dense cellulose better than Spray foam in that climate?


----------



## Morning Wood

Depends who you talk to. I would say yes. This house has some double walls that are 12" thick. The rest are 2x6 with 2"-4" of poly iso on the exterior. We did all air sealing at the sheathing, so no need for foam. I try to steer clear of spray foam whenever possible due to off gassing and the general nature of it. Cellulose is really pretty good at dealing with seasonal moisture changes as it can absorb and expel moisture. Open cell spray foam not so much.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> Got my roof on minus the main ridge by Monday,


Did you put down any rigid foam before the metal?


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Did you put down any rigid foam before the metal?


No. 

5.5 inches open cell spray foam underneath the decking.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh I guess that's a walkable metal. The stuff we put down needed the foam to be walkable.


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh I guess that's a walkable metal. The stuff we put down needed the foam to be walkable.


Nice project. 

Yeah just a 5 pitch, 5/8 cdx decking. 24 gage

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh I guess that's a walkable metal. The stuff we put down needed the foam to be walkable.




Looks like a fun day looking at the background!



_________


----------



## tjbnwi

A small vanity. Face frame raw, face and mirror frame finished.

Need to get the room back together before I final assemble and install the casework. 

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Oh it was also a open beam ceiling and needed the foam for insulation.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Looks like a fun day looking at the background!
> 
> 
> 
> _________


That's my buddys house up on the north shore between Laniakea and Waimea. He bought it over 2 years ago and put 200,000$ in it and over doubled it's value. He paid 1.2 mil for it. We are not done with it yet.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's my buddys house up on the north shore between Laniakea and Waimea. He bought it over 2 years ago and put 200,000$ in it and over doubled it's value. He paid 1.2 mil for it. We are not done with it yet.




Not sure how far the water is but those look to be 4 to 5 footers. 



_________


----------



## overanalyze

Started our next home build. Outwardly it looks like a simple build but plenty of lvls and girder trusses needed to complete. Had a great week of weather and the property is awesome.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I'm still digging on this remodel,,, The facish was done so pulling it all off and replacing,,,,, Cutting out rotted tails and replacing. These old homes have no ridge and outside wall outriggers, so they will be added. Oh the geckos get really pissed when you mess with their homes, they like to live up under the flashing. I got a lot of new on but will get a pic tomorrow..


----------



## asevereid

Big deck, and the progress on the custom :


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I'm still digging on this remodel,,, The facish was done so pulling it all off and replacing,,,,, Cutting out rotted tails and replacing. These old homes have no ridge and outside wall outriggers, so they will be added. Oh the geckos get really pissed when you mess with their homes, they like to live up under the flashing. I got a lot of new on but will get a pic tomorrow..




Did you know you can save a ton of money by switching to Geico?



_________


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Did you know you can save a ton of money by switching to Geico?
> 
> 
> 
> _________


How long were you waiting to use THAT line... :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The HO wasn't going to put any siding on the remodel house but the brother talked her into it. This house had 1" thick walls most are only ¾"thick. We have increase the walls to 5 5/8" thick so with the insulation it should be a lot cooler in the summer.
So over the weekend we got the siding, trim and a lot of facisha on. We also put in a new bird block line.


----------



## overanalyze

Great room and second floor framing today. Using lvl studs for the tall wall.


----------



## TxElectrician

overanalyze said:


> Great room and second floor framing today. Using lvl studs for the tall wall.


Nice project


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Looks great Andrew,,,

All I did was get very dirty cutting the carport out of the front of the old house. We gonna build a new one when the lumber comes in.


----------



## asevereid

Damn that's a clean site 👍

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

asevereid said:


> Damn that's a clean site 👍
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


That was taken at setup... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Believe it or not another one of these ugly ass houses Smh










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> Believe it or not another one of these ugly ass houses Smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like it's about to fall down


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> Looks like it's about to fall down


There is cardboard wedged on top of those 2x6 temps...Things not going anywhere:whistling


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Believe it or not another one of these ugly ass houses Smh
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Gray is the new gray. And by making everything gray, people won't notice it was designed by somebody on an Etch-a-Sketch.


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Gray is the new gray. And by making everything gray, people won't notice it was designed by somebody on an Etch-a-Sketch.




Blue roof and blue siding 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe Pro

NYgutterguy said:


> Blue roof and blue siding
> 
> 
> That's a lot of work to make a house that ugly. I hope that's an owner and not a builder.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Joe Pro said:


> NYgutterguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blue roof and blue siding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a lot of work to make a house that ugly. I hope that's an owner and not a builder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PM redoing his own house
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Blue roof and blue siding
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Ah. Looks slate gray to me. OK, blue fkn slate gray ugly etch-a-sketch.


whatever floats yer boat as they say...


----------



## Randy Bush

Those deals on each side of those two windows sure make it look weird. You sure do get some good ones to work on.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Those deals on each side of those two windows sure make it look weird. You sure do get some good ones to work on.




The first pic guy thought it looked so good he copied the design from the guy in the second pic. .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Kind of gives you that barn on top of a house feel


----------



## pizalm

Wouldn't be a bad "cabin" to have. 











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

pizalm said:


>


Would the owner's name happen to be Escher? :blink:


----------



## hdavis

Better be a tea totaler if you live there, or you'll kill yourself.


----------



## pizalm

Tinstaafl said:


> Would the owner's name happen to be Escher? :blink:




No


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Deck stairs today. Ran out of screws on the treads, got to finish it on Saturday or Monday, as I'm going back to the custom home to help tomorrow because our helper got a nasty case of the chits.


----------



## Leo G

Looks heavy. :whistling


----------



## asevereid

Well, ya know, when you're right, you're right 👍
Sumbitch had some weight to it... Especially if you don't plan the assembly properly. 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

The carport is framed...


----------



## TxElectrician

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> The carport is framed...


Looks like the chitter has a leak


----------



## KAP

TxElectrician said:


> Looks like the chitter *has a leak*


I see what you did there... :laughing:


----------



## J.C.

We have an island we have to install next week so, spent the week working on it. Beaded face frame, shaker style doors/drawer fronts, solid maple 1 3/4" top.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Time for bed


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Believe it or not another one of these ugly ass houses Smh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I dig it.


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time for bed


Still light out... :whistling :laughing:

Looking good... :thumbsup:


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time for bed




Ya got this one.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> Ya got this one.


Ended up opening a can of worms up top....we are at 40ish sheets replaced so far


----------



## aquakbd

We installed this granite countertop in a household in Fair Lawn NJ.


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Ended up opening a can of worms up top....we are at 40ish sheets replaced so far




I could have told ya that would happen... 
There was a lot replaced on the sides... 
I know you're doing it right this time.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SouthonBeach said:


> I could have told ya that would happen...
> There was a lot replaced on the sides...
> I know you're doing it right this time.


Your old man amazes me....he has been up there every minute we have been, working just as hard as us


----------



## SouthonBeach

A&E Exteriors said:


> Your old man amazes me....he has been up there every minute we have been, working just as hard as us




He's a beast. Guaranteed he would out work half of us. I hope I'm doing as well at his age.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

You and me both!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

SouthonBeach said:


> He's a beast. Guaranteed he would out work half of us. I hope I'm doing as well at his age.


How old is he:blink:


----------



## SouthonBeach

dirtywhiteboy said:


> how old is he:blink:




70..


----------



## TxElectrician

SouthonBeach said:


> 70..


70s the new 50


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> 70s the new 50


New 30


----------



## Irishslave




----------



## Leo G

Wow, topside.

Looks nice.


----------



## NYgutterguy

NYgutterguy said:


> 31 with a passer. Can't ask for straighter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




How many ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Morning Wood said:


> Why is the fan so low? So it doesn't interfere with the view from the windows?


Not sure, ill ask the builder next time i see him, I was just banging pipe, burning rods and installing Ipe. I'm sure because that is length of the assembly/down rod if I had to guess. Built the man caves plate/downrod custom with 4 inch tubing and 1/2 plate.


----------



## Jaws

If you installed more than 25 with a passer your my hero.... I hate shingles.


----------



## asevereid

OK.... I don't know jack about roofing, what's a passer? 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

asevereid said:


> OK.... I don't know jack about roofing, what's a passer?


A grunt to pass shingles to you while you nail them.


----------



## TxElectrician

asevereid said:


> OK.... I don't know jack about roofing, what's a passer?
> 
> Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


Im guessing a gofer


----------



## TxElectrician

One nailing and one slinging


----------



## Jaws

If I could I'd take a video of myself doing 25 sqs in a day, or any roofing in general if I have my way. 

Step 1 -

Phone rings

Roofer: hello

Me: house on ford st is ready to install Tuesday

Step 2 -

Tuesday (more than likely Thursday lol) roofer sends a crew 

Step3 -

calls when flashing and underlayment is ready for inspection 

Step4- they put the roof on 

Step5- I pay the roofer and we shake hands

Step6- I get paid and keep my percentage of the roofing proceeds 

Andy would have my roofers whole crew beat at 25 in a day...... making me like him more because that's faster I get my percentage lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> Interesting way of loading the roof.
> 
> Tell me more about it.
> 
> Place a bundle every 6 feet with a coil nails above it?
> 
> - I generally like to stretch out on the walk up to the ridge to get another 2/3 of a bundle or so. No passer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pretty much, once I'm prepped I like to spread them out, keeps me moving.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

29 sq. Had some odds and ends to tend to up there as well as shingle today


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> If you installed more than 25 with a passer your my hero.... I hate shingles.


Guess I'm a hero then!


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> How many ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


See above post


----------



## Jaws

Dude that is a lot of action. Your a hoss for sure

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> See above post




Nice work. You messing with those mansards too? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Nice work. You messing with those mansards too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative...SouthOnBeach and his dad already did the walls a few years ago


----------



## Mordekyle

I was the passer tonight. My 8 YO son and I knocked out about 1/3 sq. in 20 minutes or so.


(Treehouse wall)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Mordekyle said:


> I was the passer tonight. My 8 YO son and I knocked out about 1/3 sq. in 20 minutes or so.
> 
> 
> (Treehouse wall)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking shingles, who makes them?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I need a job where the only thing I do is shingle. No prep, no tear off. Just show up and put em down. Any takers?


----------



## Mordekyle

GAF Woodland

I bought 28 bundles (7 sq) and 30 pieces of flashing for $100.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Craigslist 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> I need a job where the only thing I do is shingle. No prep, no tear off. Just show up and put em down. Any takers?


:no::no:

:hammer:
:1eye:


----------



## Leo G

Got the big Bubinga Slab installed on my island cabinets.



















Electricians are working on it. Hence no doors and the missing drawer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Please tell me you had nothing to do with picking that blue


----------



## Leo G

Nope. The the Mrs and the mom. It's not as bright as the picture shows. Closer to picture #4. It's got a lot more green in it.


----------



## Leo G

OK, I've color corrected the pics. It's now closer to what it really is, Stratton Blue. It's a very green blue.


----------



## Leo G

The kitchen cabinets will be Bavarian Cream, which is another off white color. Much whiter than I suspected.


----------



## 91782

Finally ! 

Bada-boom, bada-bubinga...


----------



## tgeb

That's one big ass cutting board! :laughing:

I've been watching the Bubinga thread....Very nicely done! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Cutting board. LOL


----------



## Tinstaafl

95°. Even with a canopy and a fan, today kicked my butt.


----------



## Leo G

Ya it sure was hot out there today. Every time I had to go outside to the truck for something I could really feel the burn. But I'd just go back to the A/Ced shop :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

Poor baby.


----------



## Robie

I worked in the full sun all day. 94*+

I decided beer and chocolate cake for dinner would make me feel better.


----------



## Leo G

Uu-uuh


----------



## Morning Wood

Robie said:


> I worked in the full sun all day. 94*+
> 
> I decided beer and chocolate cake for dinner would make me feel better.




Oh man. You are going to feel like **** tomorrow morning


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Leo G said:


> Ya it sure was hot out there today. Every time I had to go outside to the truck for something I could really feel the burn. But I'd just go back to the A/Ced shop :whistling


My shop is my basement and I was in the shop today building cabinets. It felt like 65° in the shop and I don't have AC. Gotta love being underground...

One of the crews was outside doing paint prep and priming on an exterior. Glad it wasn't me... :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G

Yup, basements are usually nice and cool. But sometimes a little clammy. Gotta have good moisture control in the ground dwellings.


----------



## Texas Wax

Robie said:


> I worked in the full sun all day. 94*+
> 
> I decided beer and chocolate cake for dinner would make me feel better.


Lots of water of water between now and heading out in the mroning ... takes care of that. Tho beer does drag me down when it's hot. Too hot for whiskey too .... margaritas are perrrfect.

LOL 94 ... cake walk here in TX. About that today, higher humidity too. Just the start of the climb to 105+


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tinstaafl said:


> 95°. Even with a canopy and a fan, today kicked my butt.





Robie said:


> I worked in the full sun all day. 94*+
> 
> I decided beer and chocolate cake for dinner would make me feel better.


HOTT today!!! 85º plus!!! kicked my butt!!! just look at how hot it looks!!!


----------



## Calidecks

84 here. Zero noticeable humidity. 



_________


----------



## NYgutterguy

Love these quick little one day makeovers. Little soffit, wood fascia replacement, new metal and gutters on entire house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc.

24x48x12 with a 24x24 pole barn on front. Metal siding going on it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

Island is finished and got installed today. Boss and my coworker installed it so, I didn't get an installed pic. Got these though...


----------



## Randy Bush

Builders Inc. said:


> 24x48x12 with a 24x24 pole barn on front. Metal siding going on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You sheeting that first or using purlins?


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Love these quick little one day makeovers. Little soffit, wood fascia replacement, new metal and gutters on entire house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aluminum or vinyl soffit? sure does make them look nice when done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

...



_________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Builders Inc. said:


> 24x48x12 with a 24x24 pole barn on front. Metal siding going on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks nice,, but I thought a pole barn was post in the ground then a slab poured and 2x horizontal between the post ?? That looks to be 16" on center framed slab on grade.


----------



## griz

*Generator Pad*

This is for a 200kw Cummins Onan diesel generator.

355 gallon day tank...

It is for emergency power for the gym I built 3-4 years ago.

8" thick slab with the footings you see.....

Auto transfer switch with 3 second delay...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Aluminum or vinyl soffit? sure does make them look nice when done. :thumbsup:




Nothing but the finest vinyl here. Do about 12 soffit jobs a year for 25 years. Always vinyl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Nothing but the finest vinyl here. Do about 12 soffit jobs a year for 25 years. Always vinyl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Another difference, not that makes it bad or wrong, just different part of the country. Don't know that I have ever done a vinyl soffit job, all aluminum. Only 3 vinyl siding jobs in 20 yrs. In the end all that matters is looks good and you made money. :thumbsup:


----------



## Randy Bush

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks nice,, but I thought a pole barn was post in the ground then a slab poured and 2x horizontal between the post ?? That looks to be 16" on center framed slab on grade.


That looks to be only the 24x48 part with the pole building yet to be added.


----------



## Jughead

Leo G said:


> Let it roll.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Here is a link to page one of part I


How do you find yourself as a woodcrafter with almost 33,000 posts?

Another indication of a bad forum is when it displays your edit


----------



## Leo G

Jughead said:


> How do you find yourself as a woodcrafter with almost 33,000 posts?
> 
> Another indication of a bad forum is when it displays your edit


33,000 posts. That's ridiculous.

More like 60,000 posts from here and then who knows how much on the other 5 forums I frequent.

I get stuff done.

I guess you shouldn't edit your posts then...eh?


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> How do you find yourself as a woodcrafter with almost 33,000 posts?
> 
> Another indication of a bad forum is when it displays your edit




Why are you here? Are you that stupid to post on forums you deem as bad?



_________


----------



## Mordekyle

Ouch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Jughead said:


> How do you find yourself as a woodcrafter with almost 33,000 posts?
> 
> Another indication of a bad forum is when it displays your edit


He knows ho to multi-task... :thumbsup:

Gotta' have something to do between drying coats and breaks from the sander... :clap: :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Why are you here? Are you that stupid to post on forums you deem as bad?
> 
> 
> 
> _________


 OK Mike, put the 2x4 down, I think he's stopped moving...


----------



## Leo G

Couple of vanities that I made a while ago. That's when they were suppose to be installed too. But her contractors fell behind by about 3 weeks so I had to hold onto them. Finally put the bun feet, faux drawer fronts and a back onto the cabinets. Snobnd and I will be going down to Madison tomorrow to install them.


----------



## Leo G

Started up some wainscoting for a dining room. It's tall at 54". This is the bigger one, 15 feet long.

Made the frame. Mind you, it's sitting on a pc of 5' x 12' particle board I use as a table.









Got the panels into it. Little glue and some 5/8" staples. Flipped it over so 
it's face up now.









Got the moldings into it









Moldings


----------



## Calidecks

Zero rips from beginning to end. That jog threw a wrench in the layout in order to not get a rip. Not too difficult but took some figuring.










_________________


----------



## asevereid

$68/sq ft. Stairs extra. 

Sent from my Gravity 5 LTE using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Mike, have them just give you a blank check and you will return anything left over, that should cover things. 👍

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Super nice work OA,,,
> 
> Well we got that big beam up in there this morning.


I had fun with this beam replacement.....


----------



## Unger.const

Sorry forgot to attach the pictures


----------



## A&E Exteriors

VinylHanger said:


> Do you go through life as a rude jackass?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


I do.


----------



## Jughead

VinylHanger said:


> Do you go through life as a rude jackass? If it is so bad, you don't have to be here. It really is simple. Don't post and don't read posts here and you won't be subjected to whatever windmill you keep tilting at.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Sorry, and I say this in jest, we can't let guys already 3 hours behind us off that easy. Take it as a joke please.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> Here's a park I worked on in the early 80's as a youngster. It's Carlsbad Stagecoach Park. The ruins you see were cleaned out and meticulously salvaged by me. It was the old stagecoach Adobe post. I was a laborer. I also dug the footings by hand with a jackhammer, for that kiddie area that is surrounded by concrete.


Liking your involvement on this job Mike, seriously.

Not so seriously, did you West Coast guys try out the playground equip? 

Yeah ya's did lol.


----------



## Calidecks

I was 19 years old then. 

_________________


----------



## Leo G

The large panel is primed, along with the rest of the job for the room. Going to do the install tomorrow with Snobnd.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> I was 19 years old then.
> 
> _________________


Somebody on a job has to be preservation-minded. Many aren't in my experience.


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> Somebody on a job has to be preservation-minded. Many aren't in my experience.


We had to contractually. It was the whole point of the park. The old stagecoach ran through there. Everytime we found bones we had to stop and they had to be evaluated. 

_________________


----------



## Jughead

Leo G said:


> The large panel is primed, along with the rest of the job for the room. Going to do the install tomorrow with Snobnd.


Sweet craftsmanship.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> We had to contractually. It was the whole point of the park. The old stagecoach ran through there. Everytime we found bones we had to stop and they had to be evaluated.
> 
> _________________


Good stuff and that you were there too. Makes me your junior in the trades while a few years older, I was just getting out of the Corps in '81 at 23.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> We had to contractually. It was the whole point of the park. The old stagecoach ran through there. Everytime we found bones we had to stop and they had to be evaluated.
> 
> _________________


Every big job over here while they are in the digging stages has a full time person on the job just in case they see any iwi. If iwi are found the job will be shut down.


----------



## Leo G

Got it installed today, but still have to do the cap and under cap molding. If I didn't have to cut out for all those electrical outlets, it would have been done much quicker.

First you gotta get it there. I have a wooden rack on the top of the drivers side box. I put 'L' brackets up there and screwed to the back of the panel. Then an angle brace to stabilize it along with a stiffener for the bottom of the panel sticking out the back end. The under window panel was laid down and strapped.









Got there at 11am, unloaded and brought the panels and the tools in. We were done installing the panels by 4pm. I forgot my router to do the end cut of the cap, so the day ended there. I was happy about that though.



















You can see where the light switches go.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finished her up today. I'm really happy with how the 61 pieces of 4" t drip I bent came out


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> Got it installed today, but still have to do the cap and under cap molding. If I didn't have to cut out for all those electrical outlets, it would have been done much quicker.
> 
> First you gotta get it there. I have a wooden rack on the top of the drivers side box. I put 'L' brackets up there and screwed to the back of the panel. Then an angle brace to stabilize it along with a stiffener for the bottom of the panel sticking out the back end. The under window panel was laid down and strapped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got there at 11am, unloaded and brought the panels and the tools in. We were done installing the panels by 4pm. I forgot my router to do the end cut of the cap, so the day ended there. I was happy about that though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can see where the light switches go.


Nice....I'll cook you a monster porterhouse if you whip me up a few of those for my place...lol


----------



## Leo G

Pretty easy to do. The frame is just pocket screwed, I rabbeted a 1/4"d x 1/2"w groove on the edge before assembly for the 1/4" MDF. I wasn't sure if the 1/2" left over would balance the boards when they were pocket screwed together, but it worked fine. This eliminated me having to assemble the frames and then route the groove in them. And then either squaring the groove corners or rounding the MDF corners.

The I sized the MDF panels and just used 5/8" staples to secure them in. The molding was rabbeted on the edge (1/4"w x 1/2"t) so it overlapped the hole a bit. Just miter it to fit and nailed it in using 1" 23ga pins and glue.

When you coming to pick them up LOL??


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finished her up today. I'm really happy with how the 61 pieces of 4" t drip I bent came out


What the hell - just a roof. 

I bet what you really are thinking is "man I am so frickin happy to be done with that endless thing..."


----------



## A&E Exteriors

SmallTownGuy said:


> What the hell - just a roof.
> 
> I bet what you really are thinking is "man I am so frickin happy to be done with that endless thing..."


Pretty much! That one was a little deceiving and threw a couple curves at me


----------



## Leo G

Did the panel install yesterday and did the cap and under cap molding today.
































































Oh, and the MW fits.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

What a pain in the @$$...


----------



## FrankSmith

I just finished this one. I have installed these aluminum rails on other jobs but never with the drink cap. I kept trying to figure out how to tie it into the stairs before I started. My lumber yard didn't know and neither did their rep. I finally talked to someone above that rep and found that he only knew of one other company that had tried to put the cap on the stairs and wasn't sure if they tied in or not or how it turned out. They had me thinking I may have set customer expectations I couldn't deliver on. It ended up not being very hard at all.


----------



## Calidecks

Spiced Rum?

_________________


----------



## FrankSmith

Californiadecks said:


> Spiced Rum?
> 
> _________________


You have a well trained eye. My wife thought something had gone terribly wrong with my typing when she was proof reading the proposal.


----------



## Leo G

Made a couple door which will have antique wavy glass in them. The decided on using some Rat Tail Hinges. I've never seen or heard of them until she had mentioned them. Kinda neat looking. True hand made hinges. When put on properly you will be able to remove the door by opening it fully and lifting the door off the hinges. Linseed Oil finish on the hinges.


----------



## Mordekyle

Californiadecks said:


> Spiced Rum?
> 
> _________________




No thanks, I'm waiting on coffee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Rum for your coffee sir?


----------



## asevereid

Had to come out to the deck job this morning to go over some issues with the electrician... He's not here yet... Figured I'd take some pics of it at this stage.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

More 2 1/4 walnut counter tops and beams.


----------



## TxElectrician

asevereid said:


> Had to come out to the deck job this morning to go over some issues with the electrician... He's not here yet... Figured I'd take some pics of it at this stage.


Kind of overwelms the neighbors house


----------



## asevereid

TxElectrician said:


> Kind of overwelms the neighbors house


I reckon they'll just have to build something to compensate


----------



## 91782

asevereid said:


> I reckon they'll just have to build something to compensate


...and of course, you'll be happy to bid on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

SmallTownGuy said:


> ...and of course, you'll be happy to bid on it.


Tree fiddy all day😄


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

asevereid said:


> Tree fiddy all day😄


I come here because I want to see our industry prosper and gain respect. Tree-fiddy-five is the all day – going rate price! :thumbsup:


----------



## asevereid

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I come here because I want to see our industry prosper and gain respect. Tree-fiddy-five is the all day – going rate price!


Yeah... But I can beat that... 😄


----------



## Big Shoe

Running to the marina to gas up customers boat. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

asevereid said:


> I reckon they'll just have to build something to compensate me


FIFY... :thumbsup: :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

Think I found a nice niche with soffit work from the my site. Getting Some real nice leads. Friday's job will be 3 in 3 weeks. 
They are all day or day and a half jobs.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Not really a job per say... Dad brought me a Knife and he wanted a simple stand. I made a case to hold all of his Scrimshaw pcs. He has some other odds and ends in the case, this knife will be one of them. The blade is made of Damascus Steel, really cool to look at. Whole thing is probably 6-7" long. The stand is made from some left over Douglas Fir I had kicking around. I left the natural rough face so it would give the stand a little more character.


----------



## Jughead

Leo G said:


> Errr... Nope.


For a moderator you seem more combative to me, not helpful at all.


----------



## Leo G

Have you asked me a question?


----------



## Jughead

Leo G said:


> Have you asked me a question?


U are a disappointment in not knowing if someone asked a question.


----------



## Calidecks

Jughead said:


> U are a disappointment in not knowing if someone asked a question.




It's "you"! Learn to spell.


Mike.
_________


----------



## Leo G

Jughead said:


> U are a disappointment in not knowing if someone asked a question.


You want some help, ask. I'm not going to offer my assistance to someone who is rude. Being a member here is a privileged not a right. And you coming in here demanding that we service your problem just because you don't know how to use the system isn't a reason for us to jump and help you.

We have a site help area, if you need assistance with something you can go there and ask.


----------



## Jughead

Californiadecks said:


> It's "you"! Learn to spell.


You make my case, now use 'you' in a sentence .

Atypical deck guy in Cali that never served his country, instead getting high and busting on the USMC , USA, USAF, USN, and Coast Guard, truly a piece of dung who claims to build decks, while in truth his trade is as a forum poster.


----------



## KAP

Jughead said:


> You make my case, now use 'you' in a sentence .
> 
> Atypical deck guy in Cali that never served his country, instead getting high and busting on the USMC , USA, USAF, USN, and Coast Guard, truly a piece of dung* who claims to build decks, *while in truth his trade is as a forum poster.


Claims to build decks?... 

Jughead, Cali's had plenty of pics of himself on CT over years here during actual builds... you may not be aware of this since you recently joined CT...

But if you're going to attempt to impugn someone, who's been a long-time poster here with established credibility as a successful contractor, let alone deck-builder, at least _*try*_ to be factual about it...


----------



## CPMKW

Jughead said:


> You make my case, now use 'you' in a sentence .
> 
> Atypical deck guy in Cali that never served his country, instead getting high and busting on the USMC , USA, USAF, USN, and Coast Guard, truly a piece of dung who claims to build decks, while in truth his trade is as a forum poster.


Please toss this turd off the site. Nothing but negative crap without anything of value. I would take ten killerdecks to this one guy.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

4K for that friggin thing. WTF. you can't even stretch out in it. Some people...


----------



## griz

Jughead.....

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*


You have won a 30 day cruise.....

Enjoy your vacation......:thumbsup:


----------



## Biggerunit

griz said:


> Jughead.....
> 
> *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!*
> 
> 
> You have won a 30 day cruise.....
> 
> Enjoy your vacation......:thumbsup:


Did ya really mean 30 minutes?


----------



## griz

Biggerunit said:


> Did ya really mean 30 minutes?


go visit yourself on the lido deck.....:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Jughead said:


> For a moderator you seem more combative to me, not helpful at all.


I'm you huckleberry lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Jughead said:


> You make my case, now use 'you' in a sentence .
> 
> Atypical deck guy in Cali that never served his country, instead getting high and busting on the USMC , USA, USAF, USN, and Coast Guard, truly a piece of dung who claims to build decks, while in truth his trade is as a forum poster.


Atypical means "Not Typical". I would take it as a compliment. :biggrin:


----------



## 91782

Man, place smells good this morning. Somebody must've cleaned the joint last night!!!


----------



## 91782

Not recent. With the thread spanky clean, couldn't resist the urge to put some pics on the wall. Place was from decades ago that I built, recently sold, pristine & untouched. Damn I did good carpentry, even back then!


----------



## Joasis

Here is my shot from Friday. Started the truck terminal project. 48,000 sq ft in two buildings with 12,000 feet of office build out. Pad is 150 x 700.


----------



## Leo G

Looks like you have a ways to go :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Biggerunit said:


> Did ya really mean 30 minutes?


3 hour cruise....(old ones will get it)

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Morning Wood said:


> 4K for that friggin thing. WTF. you can't even stretch out in it. Some people...


2500 for the tub, 2200 for the tub filler and drain. It's 6' so you can stretch out a little.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Not really a job. Decided to do something nice for the wife. Nothing big. We have the 
"vanity" in our upstairs bath. It's in quotes because it's something that was built in place. 2x3 framing with a laminate top and a 1950s green sink. I updated the faucet a couple months ago.

So I decided since I have the new dovetail machine I could whip up a couple of small drawers. She has some stuff under the sink for cleaning. Had to make sure that it would fit. The box of Clorox cleaner is 10 1/2" tall. So I made an 11 1/4" tall drawer which has an interior height of 10 1/2". And made a 2nd drawer as tall as I could with what space I had left over. Worked out to be a 6 1/4" tall drawer. Between the shut offs and plumbing in there I was limited to a 15" deep drawer.

So I started at 9am and by 11am I had the 2 drawers designed, parts cut and then milled on the dovetail machine, glued, notches and holes cut/drilled for the Blum slides, sanded and 2 coats of conversion varnish. I also made 2 "cabinet sides" out of 1/2" Baltic Birch that the slides would be mounted on.

So it was pretty easy to mount the system. Two screws in each "cabinet side" into the 2x3 framing and slide the drawers in.



















You can now commence complaining that I should have built a whole new vanity, gotten a new sink, blah, blah, blah. This is what she gets. I didn't tell her and as of now she doesn't even know it's there. Probably won't know until she goes to clean something up there.


----------



## gbruzze1

Leo G said:


> Not really a job. Decided to do something nice for the wife. Nothing big. We have the
> "vanity" in our upstairs bath. It's in quotes because it's something that was built in place. 2x3 framing with a laminate top and a 1950s green sink. I updated the faucet a couple months ago.
> 
> So I decided since I have the new dovetail machine I could whip up a couple of small drawers. She has some stuff under the sink for cleaning. Had to make sure that it would fit. The box of Clorox cleaner is 10 1/2" tall. So I made an 11 1/4" tall drawer which has an interior height of 10 1/2". And made a 2nd drawer as tall as I could with what space I had left over. Worked out to be a 6 1/4" tall drawer. Between the shut offs and plumbing in there I was limited to a 15" deep drawer.
> 
> So I started at 9am and by 11am I had the 2 drawers designed, parts cut and then milled on the dovetail machine, glued, notches and holes cut/drilled for the Blum slides, sanded and 2 coats of conversion varnish. I also made 2 "cabinet sides" out of 1/2" Baltic Birch that the slides would be mounted on.
> 
> So it was pretty easy to mount the system. Two screws in each "cabinet side" into the 2x3 framing and slide the drawers in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can now commence complaining that I should have built a whole new vanity, gotten a new sink, blah, blah, blah. This is what she gets. I didn't tell her and as of now she doesn't even know it's there. Probably won't know until she goes to clean something up there.




What a lucky woman 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jlhaslip

Clorox will change their package size now.


----------



## Leo G

jlhaslip said:


> Clorox will change their package size now.


Of course they will. It'll be 1/4" taller in the new version. Just enough so that she'll have to lay it down.

She saw it this morning. Said the little wood elves were busy.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> *You can now commence complaining that I should have built a whole new vanity, gotten a new sink, blah, blah, blah. *This is what she gets. I didn't tell her and as of now she doesn't even know it's there. Probably won't know until she goes to clean something up there.


LOL... nice job, quick turn-around... :thumbsup: but I don't think we'll be the ones complaining about a whole new vanity, etc... :whistling :laughing:

What's that old saying... no good deed goes unpunished... Now that you got her thinking about new, don't forget to share the pic of the new vanity...


----------



## Jaws

A few pics I snapped when I was checking something on the big ranch remodel like a 5 weeks ago.

Not super fancy but i like the style which is rare for me. He was probably 2 weeks out when i took the pics, when i get a folder with all the finished pics ill update. I suck at taking pics. Lol

Going back in the spring to rebuild over 1800 sq ft of decks, a barn and bridge on the ranch. Cool people. Ranchers are almost always great people.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Cleaning out phone. A few from the man cave/party barn we did this spring. The doors had to be hand brushed 5 coats on the red. 

The tv for the office is 75".... the room is only 12x14 lol. 

Love big ass fans









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

A few from a lake house we did this spring.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

KAP said:


> LOL... nice job, quick turn-around... :thumbsup: but I don't think we'll be the ones complaining about a whole new vanity, etc... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> What's that old saying... no good deed goes unpunished... Now that you got her thinking about new, don't forget to share the pic of the new vanity...


I didn't expect her to notice it so soon. Figured Saturday. She opened the other door to use the trash and I had placed the plastic carton she used to organize stuff on that side. And then the whiff of conversion varnish alerted her to the new woodwork. Plus I had cleaned off some of my stuff from on top of the vanity.

We'll see if I'm allowed to use any of the new space :blink:


----------



## Leo G

Making a corner combo cabinet. It will include a spice pullout, lazy susan, drawer bank and a trash pullout. Makes for a big cabinet. So I've designed it to be brought over in two pcs. I've done this before on another job, but I've done more field assembly. Usually the lazy sue cabinet face frame is on two other cabinets. Makes it easier to move into the house. But this is only a spice pull out so I decided to assemble that corner. 

Here it is half in clamps. The part without clamps had the FF clamped on earlier.









Here is what it will look like in the two parts. Should be interesting since half the slides will be on the lazy sue cab and the other will be on the drawer cabinet. When they get put together they will function as a single cabinet.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

John, Some really nice stuff there. Tell me about the dual fireplaces with the barn door.


----------



## blacktop

DaVinciRemodel said:


> John, Some really nice stuff there. Tell me about the dual fireplaces with the barn door.


One fire place . The other opening is wood storage .


----------



## Leo G

Took it out of clamps and back on the carts. Installed the slides for the drawers in the cabinet to the right of the lazy sue. Since the left side of the drawer bank is the lazy sue right side, I figured I do it now so I don't have to reassemble it after it's painted.










And here it is separated.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Switched it up and doing a little siding


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> John, Some really nice stuff there. Tell me about the dual fireplaces with the barn door.


One is a wood burning like the one in master, the other a cbintzy electric set that doesn't work.The other side is for wood storage now, we built a metal wood holder. The barn door was my dad's idea when he designed the barn door over the bar. My brother built both doors I think while he was there running the day to day and cabinet/trim operation.


----------



## Jaws

This wasn't a full gut but still very close. Be a cool house when we are done. Bumped second story up for living space, stucco exterior. Metal studs. 

Redoing old hand rail, installing beams on ceiling, lead teasted legit reclaimed barn wood on fireplace chimney with a 140 yo barn beam for a mantle and native stone beneath.

Reclaimed on entry wall, reclaimed on vent hood stack, cabinet preface in kitchen. 

All new trim, alder doors and paint grade 1x6 with bull nose. Reclaimed on upstairs second master tv wall

Bunk beds with drawers in kids area. Closets. Second story porch with 3 entry doors

New pantry

2 nice bath remodels, couldn't take pics the tile is covered in plastic

Tore out pool and built new one. The little 2'0 Pella door with glass is the entrance to water closet (door will be frosted) for pool users. Toilets are Toto Neorest 750s

Tore down boat dock, building a 2 story with a secomd story deck, 2 slips and 2 jet skis. All pipe pre primed with 2 coats of Kem Kromic , driven to bedrock or drilled 6' into rock and filled with concrete. Built like a brick **** house

Remodel of second story garage apartment for his pilots, with bunk beds, kitchenette and a few other touches. 

Added closets under stairs and everywhere we can find 

Thermador wine cooler built in wall 

Now looking at outdoor kitchen with pizza oven, entrance out of cedar and stone. 

I'll take some pics of the horseshoe bay new custom next week. On final phase of foundation and engineered drains. Can't wait for framing we are under staffed for. I have unrealistic goal of getting my bags on for a lot of it. Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Still have to float pool out from luders, and retexture with KoolKote and re color deck.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

There is still a whole 14' section missing on boat dock


----------



## Jaws

This is one of the block buildings we have going for the local plant, have a bunch of other POs under review, some a few thousand some a few hundred thousand. Been an exceptional client. 

If we do the loading dock I'll do a time line. Be very involved and extensive project that will have to be excavated built and operational in about 30 days. 

The little cottage is not our normal bag but been fun keeping it in their tough budget and still getting my margin. Gotta make.stuff happen for a client like these though. 

It's a employee guest house for their mechanics on their 5k+ acre ranch. 50 yo block house. I'll send pics of completion soon. Inside is completely redone as well. 

The living area we tore down two.concrete walls and dropped beams in the ceiling to carry roof. 

Front porch will be screened in and a travertine floor

Can't believe they wouldn't let me redo the "kitchen" lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

This is that showroom I did into a offices for the plant a few months ago. They made me pull permits, demo and complete in 27 days and they still dont have granite on cabinets or IT guy doing punch down onpow voltage. Typical lol. 

I'm back to remodel the back offices and move stuff around for phase 2. 

I guess I'll fix that refrigerator they put in while I'm here lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Finally starting to look like something on the outside.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Phase 2 starts monday. Super sexy work lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Nice, clean looking jobs John


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Nice, clean looking jobs John


Thanks


----------



## Jaws

Almost through with pool table/game room and car port addition. Very out of order but interior will be finished within 10 days and probably beat the exterior because of the masons schedule. He takes good care of me when he slips on schedule got to make it work. 

Carport columns will be like on the porch.... not my choice but got to match existing. Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

My never ending self perform project for the boss lady. Waiting on drywall finishers inside for trim and cabinets and interior beams. 

1 mile long trench for 2" water line for water supply currently

Need to install fireplace on back porch so mason can come rock that wall, hearth, wainscott and flagstone the entry patio after the gutters get installed. 

None of the doors have been painted. Wife didn't do bad with the three tone paint scheme forma ranch house even if my painters didn't like it. Lol. I was worried for a while, she had a ton of samples up with my decorator.....









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Warren

House looks good John.


----------



## asevereid

Plugging away at the custom we're working on. Got the opportunity to tackle the stair trim solo. 
Been a blast! I'll finish it up tomorrow morning.


----------



## Jaws

asevereid said:


> Plugging away at the custom we're working on. Got the opportunity to tackle the stair trim solo.
> Been a blast! I'll finish it up tomorrow morning.


What species


----------



## asevereid

Jaws said:


> What species


All poplar. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Over 1 mile long waterline ditch and install for my house. Have another 350 ft dug off to the right at the end to.the structure. 

I may rent a rock saw and go to town this weekend.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Jaws said:


> Over 1 mile long waterline ditch and install for my house. Have another 350 ft dug off to the right at the end to.the structure.
> 
> I may rent a rock saw and go to town this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There better be a beer in that left hand.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Doing a little bit of copper 1/2 rd today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Getting this one on the board for design/development for one of our oldest clients. A simple but nice second story addition above the existing garage, have to gut and fir out walls, tie into house above entry and add a second story landing inside. She's trying to get next on list for April -June









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Petty bad ass pool at this house too.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYgutterguy said:


> Petty bad ass pool at this house too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Infinity pools are all the rage these days.


----------



## TxElectrician

Why anyone would want a pool, when you can just have a friend with a pool, is beyond me


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Why anyone would want a pool, when you can just have a friend with a pool, is beyond me


My wife wants one for "the kids". I want a 500 dollar above ground pool. Lol

My in laws live a few hundred yards away are pushing for it too. I told my father in law why don't you get a pool? 

He said oh no you need one well just come by and use yours lol. 

Definitely not on top of my priority list. Damn lake is less than a mile away. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

I don't even like swimming. Lol. Why do I not get a vote?


----------



## TxElectrician

Any pool, even the 500 above ground, requires lots of maintenance.


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Any pool, even the 500 above ground, requires lots of maintenance.


And who do you think ends up doing THAT? :whistling

I filled in a good pool once because the owners no longer wanted

My dad has a big above ground that he got for the grandkids as they are there all the time. He spends a lot of time on it every week 

Of course at this point in his career and life if something important pops up at work and he has something at home scheduled for that afternoon he will literally say, yeah you need to call John I have to clean the pool, mow, clean smoker whatever it is :whistling:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Jaws said:


> My wife wants one for "the kids". I want a 500 dollar above ground pool. Lol
> 
> My in laws live a few hundred yards away are pushing for it too. I told my father in law why don't you get a pool?
> 
> He said oh no you need one well just come by and use yours lol.
> 
> Definitely not on top of my priority list. Damn lake is less than a mile away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That comment right there determines how much the entry fee you charge them is. :whistling


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> That comment right there determines how much the entry fee you charge them is. :whistling


He doesn't swim either. Lol

Number 1 priority for back yard is not aquatic. It is a slab with a shed roof on pipe posts to put my pits, flat top and gas grills. How else will everyone eat??

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

He who has the gold makes the rules.

Until the wife goes on a bitching rampage, then it's happy wife, happy life.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> He who has the gold makes the rules.
> 
> Until the wife goes on a bitching rampage, then it's happy wife, happy life.


It's not real hard for her to get what she wants. Or most women for that matter. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> And who do you think ends up doing THAT? :whistling
> 
> I filled in a good pool once because the owners no longer wanted
> 
> My dad has a big above ground that he got for the grandkids as they are there all the time. He spends a lot of time on it every week
> 
> Of course at this point in his career and life if something important pops up at work and he has something at home scheduled for that afternoon he will literally say, yeah you need to call John I have to clean the pool, mow, clean smoker whatever it is :whistling:laughing:


I use that line, just say Will instead of John...


----------



## Calidecks

Pools can cost 3 or 400 a month. Money pits. Want water, go to the ocean. 

_________________


----------



## NYgutterguy

Californiadecks said:


> Pools can cost 3 or 400 a month. Money pits. Want water, go to the ocean.
> 
> _________________




Exactly what mine runs including filter (electric )and the lithium I use. Family, neighbors, and especially hunter love it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> Pools can cost 3 or 400 a month. Money pits. Want water, go to the ocean.
> 
> _________________


For " Gustavo " to do it runs about 500 a month on the pools we have had built on contract, full service. 3/4 service is 350. Parts like filters not included. 

My pool guy said he'd build the same pool he just built on my big remodel for me for 50k with the hot tub, 41k without. That's 25k less the pool he just did, but I do the flat work. So he probably knocked 15k off which is unreal. 

But it's still fiddy too much. Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Spice pullout with a door and a turning. Did it this way to gain some space.


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> Exactly what mine runs including filter (electric )and the lithium I use. Family, neighbors, and especially hunter love it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice looking yard


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> Nice looking yard




I was one of those types that spent way too much in the begging. Went a little overboard 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Few more pics from today's job. Love doing custom chit. Have another one next week but not copper. Cork suckers at the supply house sent wrong elbows or might have finished today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

I bet that's inexpensive


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> I bet that's inexpensive




Yea price of copper is high but especially the brackets and accessories. Little more than i expected. ( once again ) lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

TxElectrician said:


> I bet that's inexpensive


yup.

I'd like to see another picture of that house - a little further back so the whole thing can be taken in.

Looks like its a quality place.


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> yup.
> 
> I'd like to see another picture of that house - a little further back so the whole thing can be taken in.
> 
> Looks like its a quality place.


Ill take some pics tomorrow when we go back to finish. Old Farmhouse that they blew out side and back. Beautiful piece of property too.


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> yup.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like to see another picture of that house - a little further back so the whole thing can be taken in.
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like its a quality place.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

You seem awful young Frank. :laughing:


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> You seem awful young Frank. :laughing:


The height of his walls are age appropriate tho...


----------



## Leo G

Got the kitchen installed today. Next is the countertop template. I'll be working on a cabinet that will go to the left of the pass thru window. It's going to hold all the coffee stuff. The panels for the refrigerator and the dish washer need to be designed and made. Tomorrow I'll put the handles on the island and if they want the same ones on the kitchen, I'll drill those holes also.

Snobnd helped with the install, thanks.


----------



## Mordekyle

A fun change of scenery from my usual home repairs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JAH

This is only the kitchen. The Trex- Azeck deck is done, BR & mud room are 75%finished.


----------



## JAH

....


----------



## Walraven

Finished my part on this one today









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

OK, I give up. What was your part?


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> OK, I give up. What was your part?


. x2


----------



## KitchenAndBath

Just finished this kitchen renovation


----------



## Calidecks

Off to the races! 









_________________


----------



## Walraven

Leo G said:


> OK, I give up. What was your part?


My bad, all of it bar the pool and drive and patio concrete 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Got the kitchen installed today. Next is the countertop template. I'll be working on a cabinet that will go to the left of the pass thru window. It's going to hold all the coffee stuff. The panels for the refrigerator and the dish washer need to be designed and made. Tomorrow I'll put the handles on the island and if they want the same ones on the kitchen, I'll drill those holes also.
> 
> Snobnd helped with the install, thanks.


Just curious... why?...


----------



## Leo G

Why what?


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Why what?


This...


----------



## Leo G

Weight. Why? Does it bother you? Makes it easier to access for cleaning too.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Weight. Why? Does it bother you? Makes it easier to access for cleaning too.


Nah, doesn't "bother" me.. just curious as to why as I'm always interested in outside the box thinking (in this case literally :laughing: ) and since we make our components as well, had never seen it done that way before.. 

That said, unless I am seeing the photo wrong, looks like the sides are ply, but even if hardwood, guess I don't see much weight advantage to justify the time spent to make the hole and finish it, and it would seem with the sides open, it would actually end up increasing the need for cleaning as when the sides are closed, the can's protect the inside of the hole... 

Looks good though and I bet easier to load... :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Actually gets rid of a lot of weight. I didn't do it to the front of the unit because I didn't have a template that was small enough. This was a new design, I was playing with the dovetail machine. Not sure if I'll do it again. I've gone through several designs during the years and the simpler ones are heavier.

It's made from 5/8" baltic birch and the bottom is 3/8"

Here is a clearer view.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Actually gets rid of a lot of weight. I didn't do it to the front of the unit because I didn't have a template that was small enough. This was a new design, I was playing with the dovetail machine. Not sure if I'll do it again. I've gone through several designs during the years and the simpler ones are heavier.
> 
> *It's made from 5/8" baltic birch* and the bottom is 3/8"
> 
> Here is a clearer view.


Do you edge band that or leave the plys exposed?


----------



## Jaws

Inner10 said:


> Ostrich boots? The epitome of truck ass...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Haven't been too truck ass lately. Short handed. Been wearing shirts and jeans out left and right. 

Would never wear ostrich to work. I just came from state builders association board meetings in dallas

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Inner10 said:


> Ostrich boots? The epitome of truck ass...
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


At least they weren't crocs


----------



## NYgutterguy

Wtf are ostrich boots ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> Wtf are ostrich boots ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't worry about it Darren, only fancy GCs in Tx and deck builders from cali can afford them


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> Wtf are ostrich boots ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So glad you asked - only in Texas btw...


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> Don't worry about it Darren, only fancy GCs in Tx and deck builders from cali can afford them




Just had to google them. Cowboy boots I see. Jeans and cowboy boots in 100 degree weather ? I'll stick with my flip flops and my soon to be purchased crocs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> So glad you asked - only in Texas btw...




How long you been saving that one for ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> How long you been saving that one for ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sh!t. I had been saving it. seriously.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Don't worry about it Darren, only fancy GCs in Tx and deck builders from cali can afford them


Fancy my ass! My pick up has roll up windows ! Lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> Fancy my ass! My pick up has roll up windows ! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Made the same mistake huh ? Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> Just had to google them. Cowboy boots I see. Jeans and cowboy boots in 100 degree weather ? I'll stick with my flip flops and my soon to be purchased crocs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeans and work boots are my daily attire, shorts don't go on until Im thru for the day.


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> Jeans and work boots are my daily attire, shorts don't go on until Im thru for the day.




Was hot as hell here all week and humid Even almost put in 30 hours with the belt on. Couldn't imagine wearing anything but my shorts and merrell hiking shoes. Sweat down to my socks everyday by 11


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

NYgutterguy said:


> Was hot as hell here all week and humid Even almost put in 30 hours with the belt on. Couldn't imagine wearing anything but my shorts and merrell hiking shoes. Sweat down to my socks everyday by 11
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just used to it. I'm the same as Tx. Jeans and boots even in extreme heat. I was setting up a foundation 10 days ago in triple digits in just that. No long sleeves though. Lol

Shorts and crocs at the end of the day. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> Just used to it. I'm the same as Tx. Jeans and boots even in extreme heat. I was setting up a foundation 10 days ago in triple digits in just that. No long sleeves though. Lol
> 
> Shorts and crocs at the end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




One of them fancy osha rules or your own choice ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

NYgutterguy said:


> One of them fancy osha rules or your own choice ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Choice. 

My dad and brother wear shorts 350 days a year. My guys wear shorts if they want unless it's commercial. I wore shorts when I was framing most of the time but that's it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> One of them fancy osha rules or your own choice ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For what I do it's safer. Plus, my knees are as tender as a 2 year old


----------



## Inner10

Jaws said:


> Just used to it. I'm the same as Tx. Jeans and boots even in extreme heat. I was setting up a foundation 10 days ago in triple digits in just that. No long sleeves though. Lol
> 
> Shorts and crocs at the end of the day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Some roots run deep, heck last week in Vegas I was wearing jeans and a long sleeve shirt. When Madrina pick me up in Dallas I was wearing jeans and a sweater. I'm not use to these warm climates!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Beam cover and car siding ceiling. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Installed a pullout, put in some spice shelves, took some measurements for 2 pullouts.

One pullout was just a simple drawer. The other pullout will be for sheet goods, such as cookie sheets or maybe some skillets.

Started out with the sides like this. 5 1/4" front so no need to do the dovetails all the way up.









3 removable dividers in case something is wide.


















Solid sides KAP. :whistling


----------



## 91782

Not even my product - a friend's. Just thought this one image shows off well.

It's an inexpensive home for the area, but they are sticklers for finish & presentation.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

To day we placed 14 yards of mud into the footing for the new shop going in. Truck came about 8:30, empty that one and then the 2nd one. We had the forms stripped by 1:00pm. Oh note the small rock that had to come out of that foundation!!


----------



## Jaws

Hooked water up to the house finally last night. It held pressure. Talk about nervous, drywall is up and finished, doors set, windows trimmed and all plumbing is over head ect lol

Great thing about a manibloc is they are all home runs. Only joints are at the panel and fixtures so if there is a leak it won't be in the attic

Pressure is great too, which I was nervous about. 2" line over 3000 ft from the meter....









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> Hooked water up to the house finally last night. It held pressure. Talk about nervous, drywall is up and finished, doors set, windows trimmed and all plumbing is over head ect lol


Here it has to pass a 24 hour pressure test.



> Great thing about a manibloc is they are all home runs. Only joints are at the panel and fixtures so if there is a leak it won't be in the attic
> 
> Pressure is great too, which I was nervous about. 2" line over 3000 ft from the meter....


It's a lot harder to skewer a pex run with a trim nail than a copper run, but I assure you it can still be done.


----------



## brickhook

SmallTownGuy said:


> Found during the demo portion of a job today. Basically says they bought the house in 1966, added on & all done by 1969.


I love this stuff. When we built our last house, we did stuff like this everywhere. If something happened big in the news, I thumbtacked the front page of the newspaper inside the wall.

Always wrote the day/date/temp/weather...and a list of who was working on the house that day.

Thumbtacked a dollar bill inside the wall in a few places.

Its going to be pretty cool when someone tears our house down one day.


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> Here it has to pass a 24 hour pressure test.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a lot harder to skewer a pex run with a trim nail than a copper run, but I assure you it can still be done.


Here to, but it's in the county no official inspections, but I hired a third party even though it's my own house. My brother and I did the plumbing and the inspector complimented it. The only thing he asked me about was my pot filler line and why I used 2" for lavatory and vent stacks. 

We filled the water lines with water from the neighbors hose 650 ft away lol, but that isn't the same as full pressure. He let it go because it was my house. 

The water lines were full during drywall and trim although I had to refill once because somebody used a hose bib. 

I would never rock a house or even foam it without having water pressure on it for a client. Ass backwards because it was mine lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

TxElectrician said:


> You've not seen the way my wife fills up a trash can


That was my exact thought! Those 'stretchy' Hefty bags are the worst things ever invented. My wife can get things stuffed in a trash bag, that I cant get on back of the truck :laughing:


----------



## jlhaslip

Jaws said:


> Here to, but it's in the county no official inspections, but I hired a third party even though it's my own house. My brother and I did the plumbing and the inspector complimented it. The only thing he asked me about was my pot filler line and why I used 2" for lavatory and vent stacks.
> 
> We filled the water lines with water from the neighbors hose 650 ft away lol, but that isn't the same as full pressure. He let it go because it was my house.
> 
> The water lines were full during drywall and trim although I had to refill once because somebody used a hose bib.
> 
> I would never rock a house or even foam it without having water pressure on it for a client. Ass backwards because it was mine lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


My Plumber buddy does his 24 hr pressure test and then drains then water out. Hooks up an air tap and loads it with 20 pounds of pressure for the balance of construction schedule. If a nail hits a line the air pressure drops and he notices it. 
Saves any damage the water would've done.


----------



## Jaws

jlhaslip said:


> My Plumber buddy does his 24 hr pressure test and then drains then water out. Hooks up an air tap and loads it with 20 pounds of pressure for the balance of construction schedule. If a nail hits a line the air pressure drops and he notices it.
> Saves any damage the water would've done.


Yeah we have done that and its probably a better idea, but i like the water, my brother, field supervisor or myself is on the job everyday. Us or one of my hands would notice and we look for it. You also know exactly where the strike was



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

jlhaslip said:


> My Plumber buddy does his 24 hr pressure test and then drains then water out. Hooks up an air tap and loads it with 20 pounds of pressure for the balance of construction schedule. If a nail hits a line the air pressure drops and he notices it.
> Saves any damage the water would've done.


Have always tried to get a working outside tap & a working laundry tub set as soon as possible. That way brickies & drywallers have water.

Unlike the stories I hear from Moore/Blacktop, SOP is water, electricity and heat as soon as its weathered in.

Its just cheaper. Fewer warranty issues, faster build, trades are a LOT HAPPIER.


----------



## Jaws

So my wife decided she wanted a desk in the living room bay window instead of a window seat. She doesn't want a granite top to match kitchen. 

Options are :

- alder (I will build the desk out of alder) with a glass top. 

- mesquite. Milled from a tree we cut down for a new house build, rustic. 

- 5/4 ipe stained. 

I have a bad ass spralted pecan we cut down in 2012 for an addition and had milled up, but my half of the tree I think is barely enough to replace the 10 person farm table she bought eventually. I always wanted to make my own dinner table. 

Interior has rustic and distressed cedar beams, stained alder cabinets in living room and kitchen. One 1050 sq ft room, kitchen living and dining. No divide so it needs to kind of go with it. 

Leaning toward mesquite because it's so hard. I don't like the idea of the glass over alder but it's too soft









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> Have always tried to get a working outside tap & a working laundry tub set as soon as possible. That way brickies & drywallers have water.
> 
> Unlike the stories I hear from Moore/Blacktop, SOP is water, electricity and heat as soon as its weathered in.
> 
> Its just cheaper. Fewer warranty issues, faster build, trades are a LOT HAPPIER.


First time I have ever not had water before any of the trades after dry in. Only framed with a genie twice and it was in house. 

Drywall used water from my neighbor. I graded his drive way and dropped 24 yards of gravel for him.


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> First time I have ever not had water before any of the trades after dry in. Only framed with a genie twice and it was in house.
> 
> Drywall used water from my neighbor. I graded his drive way and dropped 24 yards of gravel for him.


Oh I understand. I was speaking in general terms. Same as earlier reply too. Some of the crap builders Moore has worked for just leaves me shaking my head.


----------



## jlhaslip

It will be her new Command Centre.
Better make it exactly as she wants it.
If it is in the kitchen, I would match the cabinets.


----------



## 91782

kids. little kids. Glass scratches and BREAKS.

Glass tops are for childless empty nesters.


----------



## Jaws

jlhaslip said:


> It will be her new Command Centre.
> Better make it exactly as she wants it.
> If it is in the kitchen, I would match the cabinets.


It's the same room but 35 ft or so away from kitchen. The entertainment center is the same as kitchen. I am building desk to match both but kind of wanting to do an accent on the top. Maybe over thinking 

Definitely will be how she wants - my command center is 15x16 with a cathedral ceiling and beams and its own porch. I don't have any room to talk lol. She isn't sure how she wants the top. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

I like mesquite.


----------



## J L

TxElectrician said:


> I like mesquite.


Me too. Makes smoked food taste good...


----------



## TxElectrician

J L said:


> Me too. Makes smoked food taste good...


That's without question. I've seen some fine furniture made out of it too.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

TxElectrician said:


> I like mesquite.


It grows all over here and is called Kiawe. The thorns really suck!!


----------



## onmywayup

Wrapped this up today. 15 foot clearance, 15 feet wide. Arch log is just about a thousand pounds. Side posts set five feet down in a few hundred pounds of concrete and a couple layers of crushed rock. Took a lot more logistics than I usually have to call on to figure this one out. Looks awesome. 

I trenched out low voltage from the garage and put in some LED spotlights set on a wifi enabled plug to come on every night at sundown automatically, no matter what time of year it is. 











Edit: Came from a HomeAdvisor.com lead in the "handyman" category lol... Yeah. Handyman.


----------



## hdavis

onmywayup said:


> Wrapped this up today. 15 foot clearance, 15 feet wide. Arch log is just about a thousand pounds. Side posts set five feet down in a few hundred pounds of concrete and a couple layers of crushed rock.
> .
> .
> .
> Edit: Came from a HomeAdvisor.com lead in the "handyman" category lol... Yeah. Handyman.


So, shovel, digging bar and wheel barrow would work, as long as the "handyman" guy had a truck.:thumbsup:


----------



## onmywayup

hdavis said:


> So, shovel, digging bar and wheel barrow would work, as long as the "handyman" guy had a truck.


And also biceps like Paul Bunyan, sure. Those logs were heeeeaaaavy. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Setting up third pour of HSB view lot custom home. Drove 2 7/8 drill stem to bed rock in the walls, built a four ft French drain with triple pipes and double water proofing. I got pretty dirty for about a week doing the drains and forming second pour. Sucks ass having the bad timing to be so short handed in the heat of the summer. Lol

The garage tie backs are 2 7/8 drill stem driven to bedrock and the cross pipes. The kids doing the welding are from the Trades program we sponsored at the high school, one class of 2014 (fully certified now) and the other class of 2016 (helper). Pretty cool stuff. I see Mikey is on the phone lol. 

The house next door the builder by comparison is pushing his fill to the front of the forms and is just building on that. Real nice work lol. You can see where I circled his red tag stopping work because of no permit, silt fence ect... much less a site or parking plan. 










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Forgot pic of neighboring house...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

I don't see a house there...


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> I don't see a house there...


Got redflagged

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

The ways of Texas are completely alien to me.

Nothing in common with MI.


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> The ways of Texas are completely alien to me.
> 
> Nothing in common with MI.


Probably frost line? 

As far as the tie backs and structure the inspectors and engineers are not.used to it either. Uncommon here as well but this ***** ain't going anywhere

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

brickhook said:


> I love this stuff. When we built our last house, we did stuff like this everywhere. If something happened big in the news, I thumbtacked the front page of the newspaper inside the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> Always wrote the day/date/temp/weather...and a list of who was working on the house that day.
> 
> 
> 
> Thumbtacked a dollar bill inside the wall in a few places.
> 
> 
> 
> Its going to be pretty cool when someone tears our house down one day.




A friend of mine did a tear off and found my dads name written on the plywood about 30 years earlier. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

NYgutterguy said:


> A friend of mine did a tear off and found my dads name written on the plywood about 30 years earlier.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All I ever find is wasps and rat feces


----------



## NYgutterguy

TxElectrician said:


> All I ever find is wasps and rat feces




I did a tear off once and was replacing some plywood. I discovered where this guy has been hiding about 10 years worth of ti##y mags lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

TxElectrician said:


> All I ever find is wasps and rat feces


Stop looking.


----------



## hdavis

Jaws said:


> Probably frost line?
> 
> As far as the tie backs and structure the inspectors and engineers are not.used to it either. Uncommon here as well but this ***** ain't going anywhere
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Frost line, expansive gumbo clay (don't know about HSB, though), the weird soft rock caliche...

Close enough in around Ausitn, you can run into all kinds of little caves.

I don't think he has any of that up there...


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> Frost line, expansive gumbo clay (don't know about HSB, though), the weird soft rock caliche...
> 
> Close enough in around Ausitn, you can run into all kinds of little caves.
> 
> I don't think he has any of that up there...


Probably the pipe. Unorthodox for sure but in addition to concrete tie backs a hell of a lot stouter.


----------



## Leo G

Made a refer cabinet with a swing up door. The door was very short (6 3/4") and the inside of the cabinet was short too (8 1/2"). I needed a hold up mechanism and I found the Aventos HK-XS. The door was to short for the Aventos to be installed properly. That didn't stop me. I made a mock up of the cabinet and played around with different setups and finally found one that would work. The action of the arm is suppose to get very close to the main body of the device when closed, but because everything was squished it doesn't close up that far. But it did close up far enough for the close hold action to take effect. The door stop that I used only had about 1/16" of play otherwise it would hit the body of the mechanism on the upswing or the gray plastic holder clip on the down swing. I was surprised I got it to work in such a small space.










Also used the Blum Tipon device for push to open action for the door.


----------



## 91782

Jaws said:


> Probably frost line?
> 
> As far as the tie backs and structure the inspectors and engineers are not.used to it either. Uncommon here as well but this ***** ain't going anywhere
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


The pipe
the white bags
are you forming/pouring your own walls - really?


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> The pipe
> the white bags
> are you forming/pouring your own walls - really?


White bags are feed bags with gravel in them to keep the clean fill out of my footings and beams.

What else would do? Buy pre formed walls? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> That didn't stop me.


It never does...


----------



## hdavis

Jaws said:


> What else would do? Buy pre formed walls?


I'm guessing he's surprised that you built your own forms for the walls.


----------



## Jaws

hdavis said:


> I'm guessing he's surprised that you built your own forms for the walls.


We had the forms (or most of them) of them.at the shop. We do a lot of retaining walls for boat docks and lake lots. 

If your asking If I formed it myself, No, don't have that kind of time to spend on one job. Done a lot of it though coming up. 

I did get in the mix with a lot of this one though especially the drain and pipe. No way of sub this out to the guys around here, they don't want to take the time to get the details right. I sub out simple **** like a 3 bedroom ranch on a flat lot. 

One of my ex employees has 13 payroll carpenters that are on my jobs almost every day, mix of hourly rate and fixed contract. 

He came up the same way I Did. No specialization. If your a carpenter you form it, pour it , frame it, sheet it, roof it, side it and trim it. I never got into cabinets like my brother and dad. Dont do tile paint either. Or drywall finishing. Lol. But I can weld, so my own boat docks and hand rails if I don't want to sub. You know your average candy ads ostrich boot wearing cell phone toting truck ass GC. :whistling:laughing:

With an in house paint crew there ain't much I need to sub out that is legal to do ourselves. 

Truth be told of much rather form it and frame it than trim it. I like big loud equipment, getting dirty, actually building structures. If I could get some a.c. I may of never tried to get in the truck :laughing:

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I use 2P-10 quite often. I wouldn't think that it was a good choice for PVC though.


----------



## KAP

srexteriors26 said:


> The stuff I use is call 2p10 if you choose not to use the activator you get 20 seconds it's recoed by the manufacturer so stick with it.


X2 on using 2p-10 a lot... Is 2P-10 Zuri's recommended adhesive for their product for an exterior application?


----------



## srexteriors26

Yes it is you glue the perimeter with the 2p10 then infill with pvc adhesive.


----------



## Calidecks

Steps from hell!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Tinstaafl

I think I'd build boxes for that.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYgutterguy said:


> Holy chit is that a tight miter (first pic)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man that's what I was thinking!!! Is that just glue or you got some pocket screws in dar?


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> I think I'd build boxes for that.




Thought ran across my mind. But I just put my head down and did It. It's solid.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

srexteriors26 said:


> Yes it is you glue the perimeter with the 2p10 then infill with pvc adhesive.


I do the same with wood, except I out-fill with yellow glue and the interior is the 2P-10 used as a clamp.


----------



## J L

srexteriors26 said:


> A little Deck I started this week. The Decking is Zuri chestnut. Definitely my favorite material I have worked with extremely durable as far as scratching and a very nice install process that is pretty seamless.. They are pretty new around here and they offered to send a guy a out to help us install, extremely helpful people though I declined thier offer. The railing is gonna be transcend in Vintage Lantern with bronze round ballusters. Very expensive little deck


We're currently wrapping up a very large (2000sf) zuri pecan deck. We've had the zuri reps there multiple times and I really appreciate how they're standing behind their product. It looks great installed. My only gripe is that I'm not crazy about the white pvc core. Everyone who has seen it loves it.


----------



## Jaws

Started trim on my personal home. 

Ran over budget about 35 - 40k I'm coming extra out of pocket for so no cabinets in my office, just ran base for now. Future it will be cool though when I can alleviate my poorness. Will also be building the detached garage, covered bbq area, gate entrance and landscaping cash after we finish. Along with clearing about 3 acres of cedars out from the big oaks around the house that havent been cut down since ww1. And finish my personal shop. So not much. Lol

Satisfying to trim a house you set the foundation for and framed and seeing it come out square and true. Simple trim just ripped 1x6 in half and bulldozed inside and cased windows. Building beams out of pine now I think. Wife can't make up her mind lol

Tore the ram board out that's the stained crete is uncovered. Will mop and recover. Damn drywall finishers were supposed to cover with plastic I had on site and didn't. 

72 chevy should be starting tile in a couple weeks. 

A lot of browns I hope this comes out ok lmao 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

The big desk will be here. Going mesquite for the top. 

My dad came out an helped all day yesterday and for a few hours this morning. I think he is going to build the desk top and an alder screen door (for that opening in the picture) for the pantry for me and maybe my closet boxes and drawers. He likes to do **** that can be done on a table if possible. Definitely not a base man at 6'6" Lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Damn good John. When the trim starts going up, then you know the finish line is in view!


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> Damn good John. When the trim starts going up, then you know the finish line is in view!


Getting our guys to build about 70% of the cabinets over the next three weeks to just get it done and my brother and i will do remaining at night. Floors are done, except for final coat of sealer. Mason is scheduled for masonry and exterior fireplace. My inhouse painters and granite template is scheduled 3 weeks from tomorrow....

Poured foundation in late January so November would 10 months. 

Going to do speakers/sound system, electric fireplace for entertainment center and warming drawer after we move in. I have had 3 mortgages since February so I need some refill time :whistling:laughing: so that will save some time although not much. Also probably going to be our 55 inch tv in the 75 inch hole in the entertainment center for a few months :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> . Going mesquite for the top.


Do you have a lot of mesquite growing around there? It's all over here.
You could smoke some armadillo with the cut offs.:blink:


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Do you have a lot of mesquite growing around there? It's all over here.
> You could smoke some armadillo with the cut offs.:blink:


A ton of it. The mesquite we are using is from a tree I cut down for a house build and had milled up

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Start design on a spec this winter on this lot that will include a boat dock, retaining wall and stairs down to the water









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Start design on a spec this winter on this lot that will include a boat dock, retaining wall and stairs down to the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Access right on 2147?


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Access right on 2147?


No neighborhood behind blue bonnet. That's facing south west

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Jaws said:


> Start design on a spec this winter on this lot that will include a boat dock, retaining wall and stairs down to the water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Winter. Uh huh. Might get below 50 right?


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> Winter. Uh huh. Might get below 50 right?


That lake will freeze over.










Oh, wait. No it won't. Probably can still swim in it on Thanksgiving


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Man it's not often I end up in a house like this one,, framed out with 1¼"X13½"X9½'long Redwood these boards are like gold. I bet they would cost 150$$ or so?? This house must have been for a very important person. As I was taking apart the old door jams today I was in awe of the old Japanese carpenters work.. Oh and the bugs here in the sub tropics do eat RedWood!


----------



## Jaws

So now I roped myself into getting a realtor and appraiser involved and handling all that on that spec after this evenings phone call. Pita dealing with realtors 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Man it's not often I end up in a house like this one,, framed out with 1¼"X13½"X9½'long Redwood these boards are like gold. I bet they would cost 150$$ or so?? This house must have been for a very important person. As I was taking apart the old door jams today I was in awe of the old Japanese carpenters work.. Oh and the bugs here in the sub tropics do eat RedWood!


Looks like fun

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

All I have left to do is the electrical. Should have it wrapped up tomorrow.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## heavy_d

Porch in a day









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Why did you water colorize it?


----------



## Calidecks

Sporting my pipe bending skills!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## TxElectrician

Californiadecks said:


> Sporting my pipe bending skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Is that a oops pile to the left?


----------



## Inner10

Californiadecks said:


> Sporting my pipe bending skills!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Wtf is a deck jockey doing with EMT?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

TxElectrician said:


> Is that a oops pile to the left?


No. That's a pile of...."those will come in handy sometime in the future"


----------



## Calidecks

Inner10 said:


> Wtf is a deck jockey doing with EMT?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


 most my decks have some minor electrical involved. 

_________________


----------



## Calidecks

TxElectrician said:


> Is that a oops pile to the left?


Yes.

_________________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Little window wrap mockup for a siding job coming up


----------



## heavy_d

Leo G said:


> Why did you water colorize it?


To make it more colourful duh.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

They moved into the block building addition last Tuesday. Love these quick ones









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Next one for the plant besides the loading dock is tearing down this old POS and building a new building. Closed cell and some Big Ass fans, no HVAC. 

That little jungle would go away and I'd pour mud between the plant and the other slab and just connect the new building to that plant 

The tower I circled going to the block building will be coming down, the fiber optics, water and electric will go under the concrete to the block building 

Waiting on final approval on 7th concept drawing before so can get them a scope and get rolling. Thinking 7-8 weeks on the whole thing, pretty sure we will actually do it in 6. 









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Got about half the closet boxes done for our house, and beam samples made. Ponderosa pine, lightly distressed, I think boxes not mitered









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

Jaws said:


> Got about half the closet boxes done for our house, and beam samples made. Ponderosa pine, lightly distressed, I think boxes not mitered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Little heavy on the sander on those edges... unless you're going for that look, you might want to consider just zipping a router with a 1/6" or 1/8" edge along the edge, and then follow back with some 220 to clean the edge... it'll save you time with a more uniform look as well... if you leave that one in the pic the way it is, those imperfections are going to stand out when you stain/finish them... again, if that's the look you're going for, ignore everything I just said... :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

KAP said:


> Little heavy on the sander on those edges... unless you're going for that look, you might want to consider just zipping a router with a 1/6" or 1/8" edge along the edge, and then follow back with some 220 to clean the edge... it'll save you time with a more uniform look as well... if you leave that one in the pic the way it is, those imperfections are going to stand out when you stain/finish them... again, if that's the look you're going for, ignore everything I just said... :thumbsup:


Come on man :laughing: do you think i rounded that **** on accident for real? And put on here?? :laughing::whistling

Not going for uniform at all, I did that with a spoke shave. Not heavily distressed (chains, hammers, hatchets) but lightly distressed like I said previously. Haven't done uniform beams in a long while. Not the style here anymore. 

If it was up to me theyd be cedar or cyprus and beaten to a pulp


----------



## 91782

..thought the last blow-up in this thread, someone 'splained that it is proper etiquette to say something nice or not at all.

Just this one thread.

kinda like going to a baby shower and saying "is that a ?"


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> I almost want another one so I don't have to change dies as often


Its only money , go for it. :laughing: Lots of bends on that fascia , look different , nice.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

3 layer by myself

Had to redeck the garage


----------



## NYgutterguy

Today was not a very fun day










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We got a start on the Garage- cabinet shop up on the north shore today. The 6X14" 28' beam only weighed 500lbs.:blink:


----------



## Calidecks

Radiant barrier sheathing?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Radiant barrier sheathing?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


:blink:We use the Tech Shield brand:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not too shabby.. 5.75 square to the shingle carried up and put on in 5 hours with about an hour and a half of breaks in those 5 hours.


----------



## BrianAPR

Just got done with this Shi##y job and glad I was partially sick with a semi-plugged nose.... Still gets me though


----------



## Tom M

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not too shabby.. 5.75 square to the shingle carried up and put on in 5 hours with about an hour and a half of breaks in those 5 hours.


You will sleep well tonight. Good job. Carrying up the roof is the worst part IMO. 

When I did things like that myself I occasionally set up the hoist. That roof is low and 5 sq isnt too bad but 7 sq......I would send up a bundle and leave it on the ladder, then carry up one so I cut my trips in half.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> You will sleep well tonight. Good job. Carrying up the roof is the worst part IMO.
> 
> When I did things like that myself I occasionally set up the hoist. That roof is low and 5 sq isnt too bad but 7 sq......I would send up a bundle and leave it on the ladder, then carry up one so I cut my trips in half.


Wasn't too bad. I put 6 bundles in the wheelbarrow and parked it at the bottom of the ladder. Put 2 bundles on each end of the pick to start with, then stacked them on the boards once I got the jacks put in. Put down 6 go get six more.

I am gonna sleep good though. I think I will actually take a couple days off and do nothing.

I like that the Malarkey bundles are 4 per sq, more trips but about 20lbs less per bundle than Landmarks


----------



## NYgutterguy

Tom M said:


> You will sleep well tonight. Good job. Carrying up the roof is the worst part IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> When I did things like that myself I occasionally set up the hoist. That roof is low and 5 sq isnt too bad but 7 sq......I would send up a bundle and leave it on the ladder, then carry up one so I cut my trips in half.




I remember growing up we had a hoist. Thing would never start for some reason on the days I helped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SectorSecurity

What's wrong underwennie wasn't available to carry the bundles up the ladder for you?

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Radiant barrier sheathing?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________





Dirtywhiteboy said:


> :blink:We use the Tech Shield brand:thumbsup:


It has tin foil on one side so there is no need to use your tin foil hat when your under it.:blink:


----------



## onmywayup

Built a vanity for the bathroom remodel on my own home. Got a copper vessel sink on order. Just need to find a extra long threaded down piece for the sink drain.

Going to paint the chains either brushed nickel to match the faucet, or dark copper to match the sink.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Frank Castle

onmywayup said:


> Built a vanity for the bathroom remodel on my own home. Got a copper vessel sink on order. Just need to find a extra long threaded down piece for the sink drain.
> 
> Going to paint the chains either brushed nickel to match the faucet, or dark copper to match the sink.


That's interesting.

Why didn't you move those chains further to the outer edge? Because of the weight of stone?
Now that the holes are in the stone, I would at least move the wall anchors further out so they weren't so much in my way while using the sink.

I would also bend open those eyelet bolts to slip the chain in and close them back up. There by eliminating the spring snaps. Cleaner look.

Just my .02¢


----------



## heavy_d

Built this deck last week.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

That's a thing of beauty. Nice work.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## J.C.

White oak entertainment center we just finished up. I'm not a big fan of the grain of the doors but we were pretty limited on what we could get for flat saw white oak. Customer loved it so that's all that matters. 










Here's one I started working on yesterday. 54"x180" conference table










Half the pieces laid out.


----------



## SectorSecurity

The customer loves it now until a year goes by and they upgrade their TV to find out it doesn't fit

Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

SectorSecurity said:


> The customer loves it now until a year goes by and they upgrade their TV to find out it doesn't fit
> 
> Sent from my XP7700 using Tapatalk


There's 64" for the tv and the room isn't _that_ big but we can always make it bigger if they want. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

Wifes living room beams are done except for lacquer. 

On to the office beams
 








Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Straight out of the 70's. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Straight out of the 70's.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing: it does look tudor beams from the 70s with the white background. 70s is gonna come back eventually and then it will be in style. :whistling

I don't care, trends don't last long and distressed beams are popular anyway in the farm house look here. 

None of our tastes are going to be what many people like.... you'll see in about six weeks :laughing:

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

More 70s... my office









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

Backyard project progress pic. A long way to go but its starting to look like something.


----------



## Jaws

FrankSmith said:


> Backyard project progress pic. A long way to go but its starting to look like something.
> 
> View attachment 401082


That's bad ass Frank. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

Jaws said:


> That's bad ass Frank.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Thanks. Now I just need to get it done before my family leaves me or my kids grow up. It's time consuming.


----------



## B.Johnson

Jaws said:


> Wifes living room beams are done except for lacquer.
> 
> On to the office beams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I like your wife's rack. It's a shame that you put your wood on it. :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We got this started up on the north shore over labor day weekend. It's a garage- cabinet shop.


----------



## B.Johnson

Looks Good! I love the clerestory windows.:thumbsup:


----------



## Philament

Historic porch rebuild.


----------



## J.C.

Finished cutting out the two halfs of the table top today. Used 2 different cutters to cut it out and cut the underside profile, 3/4" straight and a 3/8" bullnose. Got a couple of progress pics. It took somewhere around 90 passes and about 1 hour per half. 




























Should hopefully have base for it put together by lunch tomorrow.


----------



## heavy_d

Finished this deck today. Took me and a helper 3 days.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

J.C. said:


> Finished cutting out the two halfs of the table top today. Used 2 different cutters to cut it out and cut the underside profile, 3/4" straight and a 3/8" bullnose. Got a couple of progress pics. It took somewhere around 90 passes and about 1 hour per half.



Ever think of using a hand plane to do that profile?


----------



## J.C.

Leo G said:


> Ever think of using a hand plane to do that profile?


Nah, that would be a lot of firewood. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

A sharp smoothing plane would have that profile done in about 15 minutes, probably less. You would have sweated a bit more though.


----------



## J.C.

Leo G said:


> A sharp smoothing plane would have that profile done in about 15 minutes, probably less. You would have sweated a bit more though.


I doubt anyone is getting that done in 15 minutes with a hand plane. There's roughly 40 linear feet of that profile and the table is curved on all 4 sides.


----------



## Leo G

Outside curve, pc of cake, inside curve, depends on the radius and how big the shoe of the plane is.


----------



## Builders Inc.

heavy_d said:


> Finished this deck today. Took me and a helper 3 days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Today I had to endure a quarrel amongst two of my 12 guys and at the days end I hunted for this pic and said look at Heavy D. He's a one man show and doing fine. I could fire everyone and keep it simple like he does. Then you drop this bomb about a helper. Lol. 

You're an impressive one man show. The deck looks good! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Builders Inc. said:


> Today I had to endure a quarrel amongst two of my 12 guys and at the days end I hunted for this pic and said look at Heavy D. He's a one man show and doing fine. I could fire everyone and keep it simple like he does. Then you drop this bomb about a helper. Lol.
> 
> You're an impressive one man show. The deck looks good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I got my first employee this summer. He's green but cuts pieces and carries wood. I really have to hold his hand but it's to be expected.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## J.C.

Leo G said:


> Outside curve, pc of cake, inside curve, depends on the radius and how big the shoe of the plane is.


We'll have to agree to disagree on that one. If you want to cut that out with a hand plane, more power to you. That is a lot of wood to be taking off with a hand anything.


----------



## Leo G

Then use a electric hand planer for the bulk and then fine tune with the hand plane.


----------



## J.C.

Why? That's what the router is for. It cut out the shape of the table, made the holes for the countertop bolts, routered the profile, cleaned up most of it's own mess, and it turned out pretty much perfect. It did all of that for a 54"X180" 300lb table in around 2 hours and while it was doing that, I was working on other things.


----------



## Randy Bush

Finished up doing the metal work on this tiny house today, that was my part as a sub. Was a pain doing the metal on the sides as everything was so small and tight areas. Kind of a high end little house, guess the price is going to be somewhere in the 60k range.


----------



## J.C.

Got the table all finished up today. However, I'm having no luck getting two of the pics to display the right way.


----------



## Leo G

Wonder how much that is going to expand and contract during the seasons.

Looks like it's convex in the middle, but it's just the curved shape.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Robie

Looks great to me.

What's the finish going to be?


----------



## J.C.

Leo G said:


> Wonder how much that is going to expand and contract during the seasons.
> 
> Looks like it's convex in the middle, but it's just the curved shape.


I'd be interested to see that too. Using an online calculator, it says 1 5/16".  It will be sealed all the way around and it's 1 13/16" thick so I think that will help. We'll have to get a measurement in Feb.


----------



## J.C.

Robie said:


> Looks great to me.
> 
> What's the finish going to be?


They're going with a mahogany stain and it's getting dull/satin 2k poly.


----------



## jlhaslip

SectorSecurity said:


> The customer loves it now until a year goes by and they upgrade their TV to find out it doesn't fit


Not a problem that a decent Sawzall can't fix.


----------



## J L

J.C. said:


> Got the table all finished up today. However, I'm having no luck getting two of the pics to display the right way.


Looks great. How are you attaching the top to the apron?


----------



## J.C.

J L said:


> Looks great. How are you attaching the top to the apron?


It's getting securely fastened at the center leg and since it's potentially going to move so much, we're going to strap it down everywhere else. That's what the little slots are cut out for in the apron. Steel bar with 1/2" spacers and it will be able to move up to 3/4" on each side.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We built out and got some TJIs in the air today.


----------



## onmywayup

*Carved stone sink*

Bought a rock and carved this leaf-shaped bowl into it for the sink on the stone-slab vanity I made last weekend. Coming right along. 

Used a thin diamond cutoff wheel to cut rough channels into it, knocked them out with a cold chisel, then used a much thicker diamond grinding wheel to shape the bowl. Along the way I noticed the grinding lines started looking like veins in the leaf so I left 'em in. 

Hooked up the water, dialed down the pressure, and BAM, works like a charm. Just need to replace the waste bucket with an actual drain hookup now!


----------



## B.Johnson

Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Deck I finished on Monday. All freestanding.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## KAP

heavy_d said:


> Deck I finished on Monday. All freestanding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Deck only? Or pavers as well?... looks great either way... :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

KAP said:


> Deck only? Or pavers as well?... looks great either way...


Just the deck. Homeowner claims he is getting new pavers done hence why I didn't replace them around my footings.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

from 4/4 maple to install.

Now just waiting on HO for what type and config of top. Flush Edgeband plywood fills at applainces or rails.


----------



## digiconsoo

Dunstable, MA

Install was Mon morning.


----------



## FrankSmith

I was working on this much less impressive curved work today. Recreating the section of missing cove being the most challenging part of the project.


----------



## heavy_d

Just finished today. Took 3 days. Me and a helper.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Level with the interior floor? I almost always make them 7" lower for snow. Looks nice.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Doesn't really matter as long as the door's a slider.


----------



## Leo G

Sure it does. Why would you want snow on the door?


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Level with the interior floor? I almost always make them 7" lower for snow. Looks nice.


Maybe he doesn't get snow where he is....


----------



## Leo G

Durham Region, Ontario


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> Durham Region, Ontario


No snow, then...


----------



## Tinstaafl

Leo G said:


> Sure it does. Why would you want snow on the door?


The snow will be there on the threshold whether you have a step down or not. The only time a step would make a significant difference is if you have an outswing [storm] door.


----------



## Big Johnson

Tinstaafl said:


> The snow will be there on the threshold whether you have a step down or not. The only time a step would make a significant difference is if you have an outswing [storm] door.


Don't open the door until spring.


----------



## heavy_d

Leo G said:


> Level with the interior floor? I almost always make them 7" lower for snow. Looks nice.


Yes by customer request. I normally do them a step down as well, but some want it flush.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

hdavis said:


> No snow, then...


Lots of snow!!

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

My own deck which came with the house when we bought it is flush and yes the snow builds up against the door but no problems yet and we've been here 5 years.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

heavy_d said:


> Yes by customer request. I normally do them a step down as well, but some want it flush.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That's the only reason I've ever done it, usually elderly or wheelchair bound. Otherwise I always try to talk them out of it.


----------



## Leo G

heavy_d said:


> Lots of snow!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


It snows in Ontario.... nooooooooo :whistling


----------



## hdavis

heavy_d said:


> Lots of snow!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I just looked at the pics again, I don't see any.:whistling


----------



## hdavis

Leo G said:


> It snows in Ontario.... nooooooooo :whistling


It's the Iceland trick - convince people a place is God forsaken, so they won't go there. You get to keep it all for yourself...


----------



## bwiab

*First House Complete in Denver...*

Finished my first house in Denver. Thanks to you guys for your help!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

hdavis said:


> Maybe he doesn't get snow where he is....


We have got the roof finished on the north shore job today.


----------



## KAP

While I agree with Leo on the contrast, wait until the rest of the room is done and tie it into the decor... she may come around with a sample of both parlayed against the rest of the decor...


----------



## Texas Wax

Been ages since I've done a closed set of stairs. Nothing fancy just an attic access. Husband would make Jaws look like the runt of the litter and why the LVL stringers.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Texas Wax said:


> Been ages since I've done a closed set of stairs. Nothing fancy just an attic access. Husband would make Jaws look like the runt of the litter and why the LVL stringers.


Looks pretty fam dancy to me.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Texas Wax said:


> Been ages since I've done a closed set of stairs. Nothing fancy just an attic access. Husband would make Jaws look like the runt of the litter and why the LVL stringers.


That's nice, do you clamp on a jig of some sort?


----------



## Texas Wax

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That's nice, do you clamp on a jig of some sort?


Yup, had to make one for the 14" LVL. Made a lot of templates for production routing/shaping, so hour later was up and running. Took longer to cut the 70 or s glue shims for wedging the treads and risers.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Next project, needs window sashes, columns repaired, storm windows, shutters, exterior millwork, two new window units, porch flooring, etc. etc. etc.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Next project, needs window sashes, columns repaired, storm windows, shutters, exterior millwork, two new window units, porch flooring, etc. etc. etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Personal or for a customer?


----------



## Leo G

Those columns are to big for the structure. And I hope that lean is just lens distortion :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> Those columns are to big for the structure. And I hope that lean is just lens distortion :laughing:


Those are original, found pictures from about 1870 that shows them. 

There is some serious structural work needed to get the place shored up. It's a post and beam frame, CA.1838

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> Personal or for a customer?


4 year project for a customer. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

How far you going to rip things back?


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 4 year project for a customer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sweet gig. Going to run MEPs, spray foam, Windows ect...?

I thought you got out of remodel work? 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> Sweet gig. Going to run MEPs, spray foam, Windows ect...?
> 
> I thought you got out of remodel work?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I am just making the millwork, repairing and replicating sashes, columns, details, etc. Not a fan of spray foam on anything old. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> How far you going to rip things back?


It's pretty much half gutted right now, amazingly it still has almost all the original doors, millwork, fire places, etc inside. All mill work is either walnut or butternut, real hard to tell with the aging. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I am just making the millwork, repairing and replicating sashes, columns, details, etc. Not a fan of spray foam on anything old.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Why not spray foam? I've never remodeled anything that old

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Jaws said:


> Why not spray foam? I've never remodeled anything that old
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I am a believer that even when adding insulation that these places still need to breathe. The house has no sheeting, just 1" thick t&g siding. 

The guy that built the place was the founder of the town, had a sawmill and grist mill across the way at the head of the Elkhart river. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Oh yeah, shutters, storm windows, storm doors, it's a long list. Really trying to avoid all install work if possible. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

When I was drilling through my house for the dryer vent I found out that the sheathing on the house was 1" pine. Plus it has a 3/8" layer of plywood on it for the aluminum siding.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Another one bites the dust

(Kind of, everybody in town is out of terratone vented soffit so I'll be back to do the garage soffit and facia next week)


----------



## J.C.

Here's the vanities ready for install on Tuesday.










Here's the other cabinet that is going between the two vanities. I only made the cut list for it so I didn't take any pics of it's construction. Turned out really nice so figured I'd get a couple pics of it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Those columns are to big for the structure. And I hope that lean is just lens distortion :laughing:


It has a mean gangster lean to it


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Kind of a funky deck, I'm just here to help frame it


----------



## overanalyze

Making up casing assemblies today.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Did the face frames Thursday, started ripping panels Friday, dinars up the last few today and got them all assembled. Space is a bit tight in the garage right now  Tomorrow I just have 1 box to put together before I start in the doors. 

Anyone have any tips on building angle base cabinets?









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

We got the roof dried in and the big rakes sided.


----------



## Calidecks

Ankle slappers!!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Ankle slappers!!!!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


That's Waimea Bay,,,, A short walk down the road.


----------



## Joasis

A few of the current commercial project.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm done here. Homeowner is installing the decking and handrails


----------



## rblakes1

Finished up installing the cabinets at my in laws today. FIL is going to poly the insides and take care of painting the face frames and doors. I should have the doors over to him sometime next week









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Should have used prefinished plywood for the interiors. Looks like it came out nice. Is that the angle cabinet you asked a question about? Or was that someone else.


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Should have used prefinished plywood for the interiors. Looks like it came out nice. Is that the angle cabinet you asked a question about? Or was that someone else.


I had that thought after I was already a few sheets into the boxes. It's something I'm going to keep in mind for the future. In the past, the ones I've done have been painted interiors, so I didn't even think about it for these. 

Thank you, and yes that was me. First angle cabinet I've built

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

rblakes1 said:


> Finished up installing the cabinets at my in laws today. FIL is going to poly the insides and take care of painting the face frames and doors. I should have the doors over to him sometime next week
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


You didn't cut out the outlet under the sink. Just like every other cabinet maker I know.


----------



## Leo G

No DW, no disposal, no outlet.


----------



## rblakes1

TxElectrician said:


> You didn't cut out the outlet under the sink. Just like every other cabinet maker I know.


It's a laundry room/powder room

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

rblakes1 said:


> It's a laundry room/powder room
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sorry, bad week with cabinet makers.


----------



## Leo G

You mean cabinet installers.


----------



## rblakes1

TxElectrician said:


> Sorry, bad week with cabinet makers.


No worries.

I cut out for outlets  The one in this cabinet is for charging a hand vac









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Leo G said:


> You mean cabinet installers.


Usually one and the same with the ones I work with.


----------



## rblakes1

TxElectrician said:


> Usually one and the same with the ones I work with.


I'm gonna guess you found out about that after the countertop was already installed? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Laundry/Mud room. This was a surprise to her she didn't know about all that was going in here

My brother ordered cabinet doors instead of make them and of course they are late. Will have to set and take off and finish in the shop. Or zeke will. Lol. I don't paint









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Front stoop

Need to 90 downpours down after I grade and paint those gutters on the stoop to match cedar









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> Front stoop
> 
> Need to 90 downpours down after I grade and paint those gutters on the stoop to match cedar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




You have half round gutters installed ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

These 
6 inch with leaf gaurd









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> These
> 6 inch with leaf gaurd
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Oh ok. Regular gutters with round downspouts. Looks good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

7 year old picked both girls rooms colors lol.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Jaws said:


> I have been so busy if 72 wasn't here doing tile/various work is be screwed. I text the subs to just ask Paul and if he thinks it looks cool to do it. Lol


What am I supposed to do? I'm so confused!


----------



## Jaws

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What am I supposed to do? I'm so confused!


Believe me if you were here youd be sucked in too! :laughing:

We are framing a custom in house and I think my guys forgot how. Been over there 2 week and punching a remodel :no: And been dealing with 2 calves finding holes in the fence!!

Parade of Homes is this weekend and next also  I took our awards over there to display in the house this am and got an ear full from the old man about me not being done with my pad yet :laughing::whistling


----------



## Leo G

B.Johnson said:


> I'm curious why the 3 drawer base doesn't have a toe kick. Make sure and post a pic after they are installed so I can see what's going on.
> 
> Your cabinets look great!


It's a crappy picture, but it's a picture.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> It's a crappy picture, but it's a picture.



I like the no toe kick. Makes it look more like furniture than a cabinet.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> I like the no toe kick. Makes it look more like furniture than a cabinet.


Imagine that... :whistling

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm not 100% anti metal


----------



## overanalyze

Place is looking good John...and you're right...that's a mess!! 

Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Place is looking good John...and you're right...that's a mess!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-T310 using Tapatalk


I'm honestly ashamed of the condition of the site. Felt disingenuous to post after its cleaned tomorrow. 

I put my own place on the back burner to long :whistling


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm not 100% anti metal


Looks nice but why a small patch of blue metal on the big comp shingle roof:blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks nice but why a small patch of blue metal on the big comp shingle roof:blink:


Because that's what was on the print. Very popular here on new builds


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Because that's what was on the print. Very popular here on new builds


What is that thing called?


----------



## overanalyze

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> What is that thing called?


I would call it a shed dormer.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The homeowner also has 2 buildings on the property with the same color/ style all metal roofs.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks nice but why a small patch of blue metal on the big comp shingle roof:blink:



Here's my next build. Not sure yet if I'm going with the metal or not. I'm leaning not but like AE says; everyone around here is doing it.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Here's my next build. Not sure yet if I'm going with the metal or not. I'm leaning not but like AE says; everyone around here is doing it.


I dig your style, but that one there looks already built:blink:


----------



## Stilla

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> We got the roof dried in and the big rakes sided.


That rake Frieze board, looks great. Why don't you rip it to mate your miter. I guess you don't understand what a rake is.


----------



## Stilla

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm done here. Homeowner is installing the decking and handrails


Nice job on tutor, that homes exterior is cute. I assume the home owner loves it, I do.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stilla said:


> That rake Frieze board, looks great. Why don't you rip it to mate your miter.* I guess you don't understand what a rake is.*


I was framing rakes when you were chitting in your diapers. :laughing: Now what are you talking about??? Maybe the Fascia Boards? Those are never ripped for the bottoms to line up. The bottom of the gable board is just cut off. Here the gable board is usually bigger that the fascia board. Maybe this pic can help you understand:blink:
Now what are you talking about??


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> I dig your style, but that one there looks already built:blink:


I bought the plans off the interwebs so there's already been a couple built. It's not going 5' from the neighbors house either.


----------



## slowsol

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'm not 100% anti metal




That color is something else.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

In the rain on a Sunday...


----------



## Leo G

That's might leak :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> That's might leak :laughing:


That's why they usually call me....lol 

Not leaking anymore. I'll be back in the spring to do the whole roof

My brothers house just sprung a leak....one more repair


----------



## Stilla

Edit, had one to many glasses of wine. It's my day off.


----------



## onmywayup

Finally been making good on a two year old promise to build a tree house for my kids. Over engineered the living hell out of the platform, ran electric to it for one plug and a couple LEDs, now I'm framing it.

My 6 year old son has put in almost as many hours as I have. Like a Boss.









Edit: Jesus, I butchered that typing. Fixed.


----------



## Texas Wax

Stilla said:


> Yeah, I am sure you are working off a step ladder to make that cut with a Sawzall. I GUESS geometry isn't your ..... why do I bother.


Don't see AIA after your name. :laughing:
You some kind of High brow Pseudo Architectural snob? 

Regional convention and 'Typical Design style' take precedence over 'Your' opinion. Not to mention ..... if it's on the prints (contractual drawings) that way .... you do it that way.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stilla said:


> Yeah, I am sure you are working off a step ladder to make that cut with a Sawzall. I GUESS geometry isn't your ..... why do I bother.





Stilla said:


> Edit, had one to many glasses of wine. It's my day off.


Still have no good idea what you are talking about.. That fascia cut was 5'11" off the ground:blink: Give me a pic,,,, If you are talking about the barge cut on the big ipe deck all those rafters and fascia were cut primed and painted on saw horses on the ground....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Texas Wax said:


> Don't see AIA after your name. :laughing:
> You some kind of High brow Pseudo Architectural snob?


Hey my boy and his buds won the AIA film challenge just over a year ago... last moment drove around the island with the cannon D5 and took the peoples choice award...:whistling:thumbsup:


----------



## FrankSmith

onmywayup said:


> Finally been mak good in a two year old promise to build a tree house got my kids. Over engineered the living hell out of the platform, ran electric to it for one plug and a couple LEDs, now I'm framing it.
> 
> My 6 year old son has put in almost as many hours as I have. Like a Boss.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I started one of those about 3 months ago and I am still not done. Looks to be similar in size and hight.


----------



## onmywayup

FrankSmith said:


> I started one of those about 3 months ago and I am still not done. Looks to be similar in size and hight.


Yeah I trenched the lead over from the pole barn about three months ago too hahah. Tree looked kinda funny sitting there most of the summer with an outdoor electric socket just screwed to the trunk about six feet up.

I was up in it during some strong gusts today and am just realizing how much the tree moves when it gets swaying. Gonna have to leave some allowance for around the tree for the roof decking and maybe put some kind of flexible rubber flashing in there? 


Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

onmywayup said:


> Yeah I trenched the lead over from the pole barn about three months ago too hahah. Tree looked kinda funny sitting there most of the summer with an outdoor electric socket just screwed to the trunk about six feet up.
> 
> I was up in it during some strong gusts today and am just realizing how much the tree moves when it gets swaying. Gonna have to leave some allowance for around the tree for the roof decking and maybe put some kind of flexible rubber flashing in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Mine isn't really in a tree. I wish it could be.


----------



## Tinstaafl

onmywayup said:


> Gonna have to leave some allowance for around the tree for the roof decking and maybe put some kind of flexible rubber flashing in there?


That ain't no treehouse, that's a house up against a tree. :laughing:

When I built one for my boys (with no posts to the ground :whistling), I used a strip of EPDM wrapped tightly to the tree trunk and fanned out under the shingles. Except for the odd unavoidable trickle right down the trunk, it kept the rain out for 20 years.

Treehouse fell down a couple of years ago. The rubber's still up there.


----------



## TxElectrician

I wired this treehouse several years ago http://candlelightranch.org/resses-treehouse/
Pretty cool organization.


----------



## Mordekyle

onmywayup said:


> Yeah I trenched the lead over from the pole barn about three months ago too hahah. Tree looked kinda funny sitting there most of the summer with an outdoor electric socket just screwed to the trunk about six feet up.
> 
> I was up in it during some strong gusts today and am just realizing how much the tree moves when it gets swaying. Gonna have to leave some allowance for around the tree for the roof decking and maybe put some kind of flexible rubber flashing in there?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




Inner tube


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onmywayup

Tinstaafl said:


> That ain't no treehouse, that's a house up against a tree. :laughing:


I have this problem that I know other builders must have, too: even when I go to do something simple like put up a little platform and some plywood walls in a tree, once I get into it, I just know I can do better, so the project mushrooms. Once I think of an idea, such as running electrical to it, or adding a balcony, etc., it's like I can't forget about it. 

I know if it's something I don't know, I can probably figure it out, so off I go..... And you end up with a tree house with a hurricane proof platform, eight and a half foot ceilings, a balcony, etc. 


My seven year old daughter requested a mini kitchen and I finally put my foot down.  

I'm dealing with the same issue in a bathroom I've been remodeling for a good year. When I started, I had never poured a concrete shower pan before so I was perfectly happy with a nice acrylic pan and some tile walls. But I've done ten or eleven of them now so now I gotta rip out that pan and do it the full right way. Meh. Blessing and a curse I guess


----------



## Tinstaafl

onmywayup said:


> I have this problem that I know other builders must have, too: even when I go to do something simple like put up a little platform and some plywood walls in a tree, once I get into it, I just know I can do better, so the project mushrooms.


Preaching to the choir, son. :thumbsup:


----------



## onmywayup

Tinstaafl said:


> Preaching to the choir, son.


Thanks, "Dad" 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Trimming out interior


----------



## rblakes1

Schluter workshop part 2 today and tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Schluter workshop part 2 today and tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


They had one of those here I wanted to take but it was the final week of getting a house ready for closing. Maybe you can start a thread and give us details.


----------



## heavy_d

Wrapping up this deck tomorrow. Just the railing pickets need to be filled in.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

.....


----------



## Jaws

HSB view lot custom home. We had to hold up for a while due to some issues the client was having. Nothing job-related. We are rolling full speed on the framing now

The house two streets up is not going to start until February, I kind of pushed him that way I am going to take it easy for a few months and just handle my two remodels and this one house. Been a long two years and I could use a break









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

...









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Looks like some nice soil.


----------



## Jaws

I like Big's soil better. Lol. We had to drill and mortar in each form steak when we were forming the slab. It was a nightmare

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> .....


Spec or custom, hoss?


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> I like Big's soil better. Lol. We had to drill and mortar in each form steak when we were forming the slab. It was a nightmare
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk



I love building in sand. The topsoil was really thick in the front so I won't have to truck any in.


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Spec or custom, hoss?


Spec.. I've been trying to land a couple customs but not having any luck. One is land issue and the other is financial.


----------



## TxElectrician

Trenching the service looks fun too


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Spec.. I've been trying to land a couple customs but not having any luck. One is land issue and the other is financial.


I think it would be awesome to do a spec, nobody to make change orders or decisions. Be nice to just be able to stick to a build schedule for once

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> Trenching the service looks fun too


Took pictures of that sometime in the spring and have it on this thread. My brother and one of his guys took turns on the hoe ram and trenched it out all the way down to 2147 up to the road behind the house. Had to pour concrete over to cap

We had power on site before we started work

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Wrapped up this deck this morning.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Jaws said:


> I think it would be awesome to do a spec, nobody to make change orders or decisions. Be nice to just be able to stick to a build schedule for once
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Where's the challenge in that :whistling


----------



## overanalyze

Jaws said:


> Better get that clipboard handy her hoss doubt you will get your belt on much. That's how it starts. LOL
> 
> I said we were just going to follow this one wave and make some money and then go back to normal.... 3 years ago. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


I need to find a good guy or two for sure if all that goes otherwise I will be turning it away. If I could find a decent framing crew I could sub everything until trim and cabs and still do that in house along with just keeping the job moving along. Clients tell me they like seeing me onsite vs a bunch of subs...makes it a struggle to balance it all out.


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> I need to find a good guy or two for sure if all that goes otherwise I will be turning it away. If I could find a decent framing crew I could sub everything until trim and cabs and still do that in house along with just keeping the job moving along. Clients tell me they like seeing me onsite vs a bunch of subs...makes it a struggle to balance it all out.


Our clients said the same thing about us being the ones who actually do the work. They are still with us. If you are good at handling subs and scheduling it actually shortens my response time to some of their dire need situations. I don't think our reputation suffered when we started to sub more out and left our nail bags in the truck. They are still in the truck just in case somebody doesn't show up. Before long Darcy will.ask if they still fit LOL

To be honest some of the stuff we needed to sub out anyway. When I had painters finishing drywall I was paying way too much for square foot and carpenters setting tile etcetera. Better for me to.hire specialists. Quality improved on tile as well

Until recently I went to every job myself every day, I have my brother running all the day-to-day operations with one guy helping him now. I still spend a lot of time in the field setting stuff up for them and going over their plans for the week Etc. It has not been without its struggles and it will continue to be for a while. Everybody is in a different roll and trying to adjust. If we end up not liking that adjustment we will just go back to the way it was.

Figure out everybody strengths and set up your pricing to be able to utilize subs in an out of the box fashion. 72 and another one of my subs helps me tremendously with on-site supervision especially on smaller projects that I am doing for existing clients. It is virtually impossible for me to do a occupied remodel for an existing client any other way at this point and still offer any kind of service above what a normal builder would provide. I cannot sit there on a bathroom remodel or kitchen remodel all day. If there was somebody who was not already busy who could do that kind of work well I would send it out but there isn't if 72 is already busy. I'm friends with a couple other gcc's, one of them is really good he only does one project at a time usually, but he stays booked

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Opinions. I had some extra ponderosa pine from the beams already distressed so installed here because it went with the lights

The pine for some reason looks blotchier than I expected, same process as beams. 

Thinking of painting a cream color.... 

Paint or leave stained? Needs two more coats of poly









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Opinions. I had some extra ponderosa pine from the beams already distressed so installed here because it went with the lights
> 
> The pine for some reason looks blotchier than I expected, same process as beams.
> 
> Thinking of painting a cream color....
> 
> Paint or leave stained? Needs two more coats of poly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using




Leave it.


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Opinions. I had some extra ponderosa pine from the beams already distressed so installed here because it went with the lights
> 
> The pine for some reason looks blotchier than I expected, same process as beams.
> 
> Thinking of painting a cream color....
> 
> Paint or leave stained? Needs two more coats of poly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




I like it.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## B.Johnson

Forgive me if you knew this, but I don't know what you know. If you mix your finish 50/50 with sealer and apply a coat before staining it should help eliminate the blotchiness. <--- My spelling checker says that's not a word, but I know better. ;-)


----------



## FrankSmith

The rest of the world sees blocky wood and think it's beautiful. The curse of a well trained eye. I would stop looking at if for a year or two. If it still bothers you paint it then.


----------



## FrankSmith

B.Johnson said:


> Forgive me if you knew this, but I don't know what you know. If you mix your finish 50/50 with sealer and apply a coat before staining it should help eliminate the blotchiness. <--- My spelling checker says that's not a word, but I know better. ;-)


The best stainer I know finally told me his method after three years of asking. He wipes it with mineral spirits before staining. I still can't make my stuff look as good as his but it does work.


----------



## Leo G

I use a pre-stain. Essentially it's stain without the pigments and dyes. The wood cells absorb the clear stain and fill up. Then when you apply the stain the cells aren't sponges absorbing lots of stain in some areas and less in others making the wood blotchy.


----------



## Leo G

You might be able to make it less blotchy looking by using a tinted polyurethane. But it's also going to make it look darker. So if you've reached your color objective it's probably not a good idea to use it.


----------



## Jaws

I think it's because it wasn't sanded as though as we did the beams. Painter used a pre stain same process. 

Wife agrees with consensus so it stays. Good. Less work!


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Closer. My dad is filling the top there with famowood. He is staining dark

Kids seem to like the fake fire lol

Mantle is in









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

B.Johnson said:


> Forgive me if you knew this, but I don't know what you know. If you mix your finish 50/50 with sealer and apply a coat before staining it should help eliminate the blotchiness. <--- My spelling checker says that's not a word, but I know better. ;-)


I I have never heard that. Good info, thanks. I will get the painters to try

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Digging that outdoor fireplace and porch John!


----------



## Jaws

So I didn't consider the screen door spring until tonight when my 19 month old kept playing with it. Going to have to skip the spring until when she's older or she will get hammered lol. Magnets it is









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

overanalyze said:


> Digging that outdoor fireplace and porch John!


Thanks. She really wanted a fireplace so I told her I would put an electric one in. The whole house is spray foamed and we don't get cold enough here in my opinion. But after we were through framing and sided I added the footing for it and put it in. I can see using it back there.

When my friends come over we will probably be burning in a barrel or a hole in the ground in the backyard further from the house. LOL. Be good for football games and stuff though

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

So was fairly certain the inspector that I hired to do the third party was going to b**** about me not putting Bell covers on all my exterior plugs and switches on the porches. The only one I put a bell cover on was the front stoop because it does not have a big enough overhang in my opinion. I hate Bell covers. LOL

He swung by today because he was in the area and said something immediately. I told him Mike, I ain't putting any belt covers on my porches. If you make me put them on I'm going to take them off and change them as soon as you leave. 

He said well that's hard to argue with. I guess my vision won't be that clear next week. LOL









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> Digging that outdoor fireplace and porch John!


I like that too. I'd like to see a shot from behind.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> I like that too. I'd like to see a shot from behind.


Here you go

Not too bad for an after thought.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Big Johnson said:


> I like that too. I'd like to see a shot from behind.


Dang, you make it easy...


----------



## Jaws

Sorry dude, I was entertaining Folks at the Parade of Homes all day. I actually have to work sometimes. LOL


Its different for every job and every application.


This particular one the concrete is in good shape so just fill the score lines, and do the over lay with three trowel layers with a polymer/cement/glue/color. Products would be EliteCrete THIN-FINISH or BUTTERFIELD T1000 stampable. Either way they perform better if mixed and fortified with KongCrete polymer from Fishstone


Elite Crete TEXTURE PAVE is great on stampable overlays as well.


We used to only allow 3/4 and thicker overlays, but my subcontractor who has been doing or finishes for the last 10 years, is a good friend of mine also, found it thinner applications for 5 with more polymer and better materials actually hold up better.


We do not allow any kind of coloring after the fact. It has to be homogeneous mixed integral colors under our contracts



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

SmallTownGuy said:


> How is that "overlay" done? They just pour over top of the existing? Use a bonding agent....?


No bonding agent. You rough up the existing surface greatly with a diamond blade and grinder Wheels.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Two sections of 6" black







half round gutters we( mostly my brother lol) did yesterday. Not sure how I feel with black on brown but homeowner loved it. Terrible house for pics.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality5280

Fire pit, seat wall and kitchen area


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## B.Johnson

My wife has been bugging me for months to build the stairs out of our basement. The plan was to wrap the steps around the landing. After I finished the landing she wasn't sure that she wanted the steps to wrap around. I told her no problem, and I cut stringers for the front and screwed the left over 2x12's to them for treads. I'll give her a few more months to think about it.


----------



## mrcat

NYgutterguy said:


> Two sections of 6" black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half round gutters we( mostly my brother lol) did yesterday. Not sure how I feel with black on brown but homeowner loved it. Terrible house for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a machine for the half round, or do you special order them?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

mrcat said:


> Do you have a machine for the half round, or do you special order them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Both supply houses I buy from have the portable half round machines. They come and drop off whatever I need at the jobsite. We only about 6-8 half round jobs a year at this point so no need for my own machine.


----------



## mrcat

NYgutterguy said:


> Both supply houses I buy from have the portable half round machines. They come and drop off whatever I need at the jobsite. We only about 6-8 half round jobs a year at this point so no need for my own machine.


Gotcha, I don't see alot of it around here, not even sure where I would get it if I needed some. Probably have to get it from somewhere in Rochester...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Quality5280

NYgutterguy said:


> Two sections of 6" black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> half round gutters we( mostly my brother lol) did yesterday. Not sure how I feel with black on brown but homeowner loved it. Terrible house for pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Those are cool .
Last time I seen these they were rolled out of copper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## slowsol

B.Johnson said:


> My wife has been bugging me for months to build the stairs out of our basement. The plan was to wrap the steps around the landing. After I finished the landing she wasn't sure that she wanted the steps to wrap around. I told her no problem, and I cut stringers for the front and screwed the left over 2x12's to them for treads. I'll give her a few more months to think about it.




Looks hip and modern.


----------



## NYgutterguy

First time in over 30 years of removing gutters I've seen someone use 1/2"x6" lag bolts to secure to fascia (entire gutter) .










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Probably got ticked off the third time he had to replace it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> Probably got ticked off the third time he had to replace it.




Just a bored older gentleman. Take gutters down everyday with 35 year old spikes. Beyond overkill 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

The boys finished up prepping this beam repair so I've started working on it today. Maybe I'll even post progress pictures on it :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I don't see a beam.:blink:


----------



## shanewreckd

Leo G said:


> I don't see a beam.:blink:


Picture went sideways on me, I was too lazy to try and flip. The exposed bar is the bottom of a 3' beam


----------



## Leo G

That makes a lot more sense. I really didn't notice the sideways staircase.


----------



## BradRight

B.Johnson said:


> My wife has been bugging me for months to build the stairs out of our basement. The plan was to wrap the steps around the landing. After I finished the landing she wasn't sure that she wanted the steps to wrap around. I told her no problem, and I cut stringers for the front and screwed the left over 2x12's to them for treads. I'll give her a few more months to think about it.


Nice. I've been needing to do this to our small deck out the back door for the past year. My wife's been patiently waiting as well...


----------



## KAP

shanewreckd said:


> The boys finished up prepping this beam repair so I've started working on it today. Maybe I'll even post progress pictures on it :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 411561


:thumbsup:


----------



## B.Johnson

BradRight said:


> Nice. I've been needing to do this to our small deck out the back door for the past year. My wife's been patiently waiting as well...


Just make sure to give her enough time to think about it so that when you are ready to do it she knows what she wants. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

HSB View Lot Custom. Nice view, me and my lead guy had a couple cups of coffee this am in her living room. 

She can actually see her parents house (a house we gutted and remodeled) on the end of the point on the lake there.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

.....


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> .....


smooth forms or brick?


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> smooth forms or brick?


Smooth


----------



## Tech Dawg

Working on an old barn with a friend's company. Fun to get out of bathroom work for a week or two... roofing sucks tho


----------



## Jaws

The old man's Mesquite desktop









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It is gonna have mesquite drawer fronts?


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> It is gonna have mesquite drawer fronts?


No painted with cup handles. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I was just telling my wife how I hated mounting bin pulls today. :laughing:

Top looks sweet.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tech Dawg said:


> Working on an old barn with a friend's company. Fun to get out of bathroom work for a week or two... roofing sucks tho


That gets slippery if it starts to rain!!!


----------



## B.Johnson

Big Johnson said:


> .....


The holes not too deep. What's the plan, walkout or daylight in the back? Love the lot.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> The holes not too deep. What's the plan, walkout or daylight in the back? Love the lot.


Daylight in the back and around the sides. My foundation guy brought his track loader out and took most of the sand in the front to shore up the driveway and dig the front down to drive the cement truck down in the hole because the pump truck wouldn't drive back there. We had 10" of rain. The site is a mess, the hole is all sand so it's misleading. I was walking around the hole and there are some squishy spots. The ground is saturated. The natural grade of the lot wasn't ideal but fully underground basements are frowned on and walk-ups are even worse. People really want walk-outs, a lot of buyers won't even look at a house if it doesn't have a walk out basement but most will settle for a daylight.


Previous owner raised deer. I don't know what for. I had to take down a bunch of this 10' fencing.


----------



## Randy Bush

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> That gets slippery if it starts to rain!!!


Even worse with dust on it.


----------



## B.Johnson

Big Johnson said:


> Daylight in the back and around the sides. My foundation guy brought his track loader out and took most of the sand in the front to shore up the driveway and dig the front down to drive the cement truck down in the hole because the pump truck wouldn't drive back there. We had 10" of rain. The site is a mess, the hole is all sand so it's misleading. I was walking around the hole and there are some squishy spots. The ground is saturated. The natural grade of the lot wasn't ideal but fully underground basements are frowned on and walk-ups are even worse. People really want walk-outs, a lot of buyers won't even look at a house if it doesn't have a walk out basement but most will settle for a daylight.
> 
> 
> Previous owner raised deer. I don't know what for. I had to take down a bunch of this 10' fencing.


I worked around a private game area like that once. I think it was in Pinckney.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

We've completely torn out the and rebuilt the kitchen in this house but this is the coolest part. I tore out the wall in this hallway and replaced it with a beam and built in cabinets and built the mud bench with a secret door behind it. It is right next to the door leading to the garage and looks like it belongs. Was a fun project.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

illbuildit.dd said:


> We've completely torn out the and rebuilt the kitchen in this house but this is the coolest part. I tore out the wall in this hallway and replaced it with a beam and built in cabinets and built the mud bench with a secret door behind it. It is right next to the door leading to the garage and looks like it belongs. Was a fun project.


Why in the neck are the pictures sideways


----------



## KAP

illbuildit.dd said:


> Why in the neck are the pictures sideways


You forgot to turn your camera... :whistling :laughing:

Here you go... :thumbsup:


----------



## illbuildit.dd

KAP said:


> You forgot to turn your camera... :whistling :laughing:
> 
> Here you go... :thumbsup:


:laughing:

Thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Finished this low deck with gazebo yesterday. 10x12. Is pressure treated wood. Double plywood on the roof so the roofing nails don't poke through. 4 foot deep concrete footimgs for the whole thing.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Getting it in


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

NYgutterguy said:


> Once a dropped off copper gutters for a friend of mine and he did it. Turned as green as the Statue of Liberty. Was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We used to do it a lot up on the ridge,, The brush looks not so good but the spray bottle looks good.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ugh, 20 foot redwood glue ups. 

Back through the rip saw and planer now.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

You need more clamps


----------



## Easy Gibson

Watcha makin?


----------



## TxElectrician

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ugh, 20 foot redwood glue ups.
> 
> Back through the rip saw and planer now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Your shop is looking great.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Morning Wood said:


> You need more clamps


I need a longer clamp rack. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

HardGibson said:


> Watcha makin?


Exterior trim stuff for a train depot. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

TxElectrician said:


> Your shop is looking great.


It's getting there. Always something else to set up, do, move etc. Trying to get two moulders on line and my 30hp DC set up. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

NYgutterguy said:


> Perfect timing for this copper job. Made up for a chitty week today. Not my cup of tea on this house but the lady loves it. She can't wait till they patina though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Whoa that's sweet, how much of a premium does that cost?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Once a dropped off copper gutters for a friend of mine and he did it. Turned as green as the Statue of Liberty. Was pretty cool.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that copper drip edge on the gables?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Inner10 said:


> Whoa that's sweet, how much of a premium does that cost?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Depends. This was an easy one so about 5 or 6x the price of what it would of been in aluminum 6"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Big Johnson said:


> Is that copper drip edge on the gables?




Copper was used on the rakes, valleys, chimney flashing and vent collars. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.joe

Screened in porch came out nice









Sent from my SM-N950W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Made the Makeup Table that fits into the curved corner by the closet. Designed a stand for the tri-fold mirror that can move back and forth along the backsplash.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Made the Makeup Table that fits into the curved corner by the closet. Designed a stand for the tri-fold mirror that can move back and forth along the backsplash.


The mirrors make that project fantastic. Excellent – really – that’s a nice project, Leo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

The owner was thrilled about getting it there. Loved the way the mirror fit into place and how I was so innovative on the way I made the shelf. And then I showed them that the shelf could move back and forth along the backsplash he was blown away. Simple things can sometimes impress.

Here's the Mirror. I took two pix of it with the ruler laid out. The other view was the height. The mirror will fold up to the size of one pane. It has a latch on the side to hold all three panels together for travel.


----------



## tjbnwi

Came together well, very nice Leo.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> The owner was thrilled about getting it there. Loved the way the mirror fit into place and how I was so innovative on the way I made the shelf. And then I showed them that the shelf could move back and forth along the backsplash he was blown away. Simple things can sometimes impress.
> 
> Here's the Mirror. I took two pix of it with the ruler laid out. The other view was the height. The mirror will fold up to the size of one pane. It has a latch on the side to hold all three panels together for travel.




Ruler? That's what the old timers call them. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I am old


----------



## MeanWeen

Leo,

Was poking around your website looking at your projects. Very nice work!:thumbup1:


----------



## illbuildit.dd

My favorite wood this week... Cedar


----------



## illbuildit.dd

NYgutterguy said:


> Are there spring loaded hinges or something ?
> A secret button that opens and closes ?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I just used ten 1x2 hinges and put epoxy on each screw. To hold the door closed I embedded magnets in the edge of the door and face frame and it sucks into place perfectly. There will be coat hooks on the door to use as handles.


----------



## Leo G

illbuildit.dd said:


> My favorite wood this week... Cedar


I had about 500 BF of aromatic cedar in my shop. Stunk up the place to high hell. Super pungent in that amount. I was so glad to get rid of it.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Leo G said:


> I had about 500 BF of aromatic cedar in my shop. Stunk up the place to high hell. Super pungent in that amount. I was so glad to get rid of it.


I love the smell for the first hour after not being around it for a while. Then I slowly start to hate it. But I'll always love the look.


----------



## J.C.

Terrible pictures but here's something a little different. There's a peninsula 
in the way of this top cabinet.









So, had to make it a little more accessible.


----------



## Golden view

Wrapping up a backyard office for a therapist. Maple doors are a month behind schedule, but the rest is done! Includes a covered exterior area for their non-work use. Cedar shake siding was chosen to match the existing house.


----------



## Philament

Golden view said:


> Wrapping up a backyard office for a therapist. Maple doors are a month behind schedule, but the rest is done! Includes a covered exterior area for their non-work use. Cedar shake siding was chosen to match the existing house.


Really nice work :thumbsup:
What did you use to fasten the timber rafters to the ledger board? Looks really clean.


----------



## Calidecks

Little entry deck.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view

Philament said:


> Really nice work :thumbsup:
> What did you use to fasten the timber rafters to the ledger board? Looks really clean.


The timber rafters extent 3 feet or so and rest on the roof plane on a sleeper, with a big lag bolt for attachment. Something the architect specified. Instead of a ledger board, what you're seeing is just blocking.


----------



## Calidecks

Next up?











Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782

Californiadecks said:


> Next up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


n/almost all cordless. Amazing.


----------



## KAP

SmallTownGuy said:


> n/almost all cordless. Amazing.


Well, to be fair, levels went cordless a while ago...  :laughing:


----------



## Golden view

Philament said:


> Really nice work :thumbsup:
> What did you use to fasten the timber rafters to the ledger board? Looks really clean.


Cleaner would've been to router in the wire for the pendants from above, but we didn't know they were part of the design until it was too late.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I got some shingle time in this afternoon!


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> I got some shingle time in this afternoon!


No need to send pic of help taking a leak


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> No need to send pic of help taking a leak


He's not taking a leak, I wore him out. Lol


----------



## Pangdev

*Major Home Transformation in New Jersey*

Hope you like it

Doubled the homes size


----------



## Stilla

Finally finished the house wrap. We installed lead coated copper pans at all doors and windows. The home had some set backs, originally the homes roof system was trusses, things changed, it now has 4 floors, as the roof was framed to allow for a fourth floor, and an elevator, that has access to all four floors.


----------



## Golden view

A couple years ago I was one guy and a truck. 7 rigs at this job today.


----------



## Pangdev

*interesting*

well said


----------



## Calidecks

Small little backyard transformation.









__________________


----------



## FrankSmith

I like that look. I am a big fan of deck sidewalks.


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> Small little backyard transformation.
> 
> __________________


Now they need a nice BIG patio door and window.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Just a little Fascia to install on the stair stringer.


----------



## TNTRenovate




----------



## Leo G

That looks much better.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 423098
> 
> 
> View attachment 423106
> 
> 
> View attachment 423114
> 
> 
> View attachment 423122
> 
> 
> View attachment 423130
> 
> 
> View attachment 423138


Major improvement. Sometimes these quick hall bath refreshes are nice. At least for me, gives me a break from the jobs that have 160 hours of demo.

Why does everyone want 12x24 tile in a 5' shower?

What kind of subfloor prep did you have to do? I often end up having to go down to joists because there's particle board.

Are 1/4" grout joints the norm there? It's been 1/8" and less here recently.


----------



## TNTRenovate

Golden view said:


> Major improvement. Sometimes these quick hall bath refreshes are nice. At least for me, gives me a break from the jobs that have 160 hours of demo.
> 
> Why does everyone want 12x24 tile in a 5' shower?I don't argue, easy to install.
> 
> What kind of subfloor prep did you have to do? I often end up having to go down to joists because there's particle board.
> 
> Pulled the layer of lauan they had down for the vinyl and that was it. The subfloor was solid. Then just Ditra and tile.
> 
> Are 1/4" grout joints the norm there? It's been 1/8" and less here recently.


Those are 1/8" joints. Just light tile and dark grout.


----------



## Golden view

TNTSERVICES said:


> Those are 1/8" joints. Just light tile and dark grout.


They are easy to install, just doesn't lend itself to that perfect layout. They must not be rectified tile, that's why I thought the grout lines look bigger,


----------



## Leo G

Not really a job, made a cutting board for my sisters Christmas gift.










9"x 13" is what she wanted so that's what she got. Small in my opinion.


----------



## Pangdev

*Major Cape Cod Home Transformation*

Take a look at this cape cod conversion in Bergen County New Jersey.
We removed the roof as well as bumped out the back approx 12'. The entire home was stripped down and remodeled. Bergen County Contractors - Pangione Developers Inc
This home is now over 3000 sq ft converted from just the tiny cape.


----------



## Pangdev

*Beautiful Soak Tub in Master Bathroom*

Here is a beautiful 6' free standing soak tub purchased from wayfair.

Check out the free standing faucet. This unit makes the entire bathroom that much better.

Bergen County Contractors - Pangione Developers Inc


----------



## Pangdev

*Cool Master Shower with glass enclosure*

Here is a custom made 6'x5' master shower with glass enclosure.

Shower with either the rain head or the adjustable hand held.

NJ Construction Company - Pangione Developers Inc


----------



## NYgutterguy

Holy crap. Entire house is like this. Someone give me the number for that guy from American pickers

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Holy crap. Entire house is like this. Someone give me the number for that guy from American pickers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And who says pigs don't fly, 2 flying pigs sitting right there. :laughing:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Randy Bush said:


> And who says pigs don't fly, 2 flying pigs sitting right there. :laughing:


Randy, you’ve got me all screwed up now. Are the flying or sitting?


----------



## 91782

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Randy, you’ve got me all screwed up now. Are the flying or sitting?


waiting to board their flight...


----------



## B.Johnson

Yep. They remind me of the Geico commercials. There commercials are the only ones worth watching. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Wrapped this one up today. I'll come back after landscape and get some better pictures. Next up? Mission Viejo.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## XJCraver

Those colors are awesome CD. Good looking deck.


----------



## Jrno1

TNTSERVICES said:


> View attachment 423098
> 
> 
> View attachment 423106
> 
> 
> View attachment 423114
> 
> 
> View attachment 423122
> 
> 
> View attachment 423130
> 
> 
> View attachment 423138


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stilla

Current job.


----------



## tjbnwi

Small bath.

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Stilla said:


> Current job.


Are you framing it or what part will you be involved in?


----------



## tjbnwi

Damn receptacle.

Tom


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I've been dicking around with these columns the last feww days...


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Are you framing it or what part will you be involved in?


He’s installing the elevator.


----------



## Stilla

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Are you framing it or what part will you be involved in?


I am not framing the job. The framer has has 4 crews on the job since the structure was erected, doing exterior and interior work. They have 2 lulls which are extremely helpful. When the structure was erected, there were like 8 crews or 16 or more guys framing the home. A crew for the framer is about 2, cut man an installer.

We will support the framing crew to encapsulate the structure. We installed the house wrap. We are now transitioning to the interior, installing pocket door tracks, straightening studs. Preparing the home for cabinets and drywall. Our crew will ultimately trim out the interior home.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> He’s installing the elevator.


Is that a elevator or a dumb waiter:blink:


----------



## Stilla

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that a elevator or a dumb waiter:blink:


Elevator 4 floors


----------



## Golden view

My new tile guy is on point. Lay an 8' level on any surface and you can't slip a sheet of paper under it.


----------



## asevereid

Golden view said:


> My new tile guy is on point. Lay an 8' level on any surface and you can't slip a sheet of paper under it.


Whoa... I just saw this on IG not too long ago. How name's Josh, right? He puts out a lot of nice work 
Looked real good in the pics... How's it look in real life? 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrno1

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I've been dicking around with these columns the last feww days...


They look sharp!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Golden view said:


> My new tile guy is on point. Lay an 8' level on any surface and you can't slip a sheet of paper under it.


Shower pan looks like it dips in the middle at the back wall.


----------



## Jrno1

Big Johnson said:


> Shower pan looks like it dips in the middle at the back wall.


Isn't that where the drain is?

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Jrno1 said:


> Isn't that where the drain is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Not at the wall. Unless it’s some kind of linear drain (doesn’t look like it) set in the middle, which would be weird.


You want to keep the water away from the wall. The perimeter of a shower pan should all be the same level when the drain is centered.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Big Johnson said:


> Not at the wall. Unless it’s some kind of linear drain (doesn’t look like it) set in the middle, which would be weird.
> 
> 
> You want to keep the water away from the wall. The perimeter of a shower pan should all be the same level when the drain is centered.


Not sure I follow that concept. Picture the slop in an 8’ x 3’ shower with a center drain.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Shower pan looks like it dips in the middle at the back wall.


If it is a pre-formed pan, thats the way they are.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Not sure I follow that concept. Picture the slop in an 8’ x 3’ shower with a center drain.


I know this guys site is for the diyer but the owner isn’t a Diyer. The way this guy does them is pretty much how I do mine. 

“If your shower is not a square, and they rarely are, you still need to have the same thickness at the walls all the way around the perimeter. This means that you will have a steeper slope on the walls closer to the drain. This is normal. If you don’t do it this way you will have uneven tile cuts at the bottom of your wall. By doing it this way you will ensure a level line and, in turn, a level floor around your perimeter.”

http://floorelf.com/how-to-create-a-shower-floor-part-1


----------



## Tinstaafl

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Not sure I follow that concept. Picture the slop in an 8’ x 3’ shower with a center drain.


Not sure I follow your not following. Picture an 8' x 3' sheet of rubber stretched perfectly flat, then place a heavy brick dead center.


----------



## tjbnwi

Golden view said:


> Could be. Always an issue with the leveling systems. Maybe keeps it wet so if you clean the following morning it's much easier. Thinset is pretty soft after a day but some modified thinsets get really hard to clean when they dry on the surface.


To decrease the issues I keep a pail of water with a 2" wide chip brush next to me. The chip brush bristles are cut to half their length. Any stray mortar gets wash from between the joints or the surface as I go. 

For those who may not know, chip brushes are those 39¢ disposable brushes. 

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

Big Johnson said:


> Not at the wall. Unless it’s some kind of linear drain (doesn’t look like it) set in the middle, which would be weird.
> 
> 
> You want to keep the water away from the wall. The perimeter of a shower pan should all be the same level when the drain is centered.


Looks fine to me. Pitches in and then back to the drain. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

Big Johnson said:


> That’s good to know. Now I know not to waste time considering a pre-formed pan. Not that I was going to anyways.
> 
> 
> Plus I don’t think any company makes a 6’x8’ preformed pan.


There is nothing wrong with the pitch of the pan moving to the center and then you the drain. It still isn't out he'd towards the wall.

Rod Katwyk can name you a 6x8 preformed.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Not bad for half a day. (Front of the dormers were already shingled) ran out of coils or we'd have probably damn near finished the house


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

I don't see any dormers:blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I don't see any dormers:blink:


Most roofers refer to any roofed protrusion as a dormer....roofer speak


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Why must you always bust my balls man....for 7 years now ...really?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Most roofers refer to any roofed protrusion as a dormer....roofer speak


Oh I didn't know I'm not a roofer..


----------



## Tinstaafl

It was a reasonable question, Andy. I almost asked it myself. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Why must you always bust my balls man....for 7 years now ...really?


Were you talking to me?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Were you talking to me?


I was.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> I was.


Oh I'm so sorry then,, I had no idea you were so sensitive. I'll try to be gentler in the future. :blink:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh I'm so sorry then,, I had no idea you were so sensitive. I'll try to be gentler in the future. :blink:


Far from sensitive man, just gets old sometimes.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Far from sensitive man, just gets old sometimes.


Like I said I'm not a roofer and don't know you'z guys roofer speak:blink: I've only roofed about 3 houses in the last 4 years... I' would say you can have it, i didn't care for it at all except the aluminum standing seam roof.


----------



## Calidecks

People ask those type of questions to show everyone how smart they are. Great job Andy.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## blacktop

I've always considered a dormer a protrusion with a window.


----------



## TxElectrician

blacktop said:


> I've always considered a dormer a protrusion with a window.


He's back


----------



## TxElectrician

blacktop said:


> I've always considered a dormer a protrusion with a window.


Glad you got you login figured out


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Like I said I'm not a roofer and don't know you'z guys roofer speak:blink: I've only roofed about 3 houses in the last 4 years... I' would say you can have it, i didn't care for it at all except the aluminum standing seam roof.


What do you call them?


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dormer


----------



## FrankSmith

I should be working on jobs for customers but a broken foot has left me working on a rehab. Repairing drywall isn't something I am even good at when I have two good feet. Now I am doing it on knee scooter. It's some what depressing but I am glad I have an empty house to make progress on or I would be setting at home.


----------



## rblakes1

Some before pics


----------



## tjbnwi

For some reason that strip next to the tub un-tiled bothers me. Don't know why, just a preference/looks thing. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

I did new tile and cabinetry in the hall bath while we were waiting on the rough inspections for the master. Before/ after


----------



## atxdesignbuild

*Beautiful Tub build with glass block and TV*

Beautiful Tub build with glass block and TV
http://www.atxdesignbuild.com/wp-content/uploads/2017/07/tubplate2-img.jpg


----------



## J L

Here's one of those random projects that just needs to be shared. This is a sculpture for a client that was in need of some repair. Apparently the sculpture mounts via a drill bit in the bum to one of the old style manual egg beater drills. The bit had broken off and the sculpture fell and broke its ear. My job was to embed a new bit and to repair the ear. 

I drilled lots of 1/16 holes around the original bit until it was freed up. Once the bit was removed I made a jig to hold the sculpture inverted. Using this jig I shot a laser along center mass and plumbed it up. This allowed me to make another jig to hold the new drill bit plumb while the plaster cured. After the plaster cured I chucked it up in a drill to check the rotation. Dead nuts. 

Next up was the ear. I cleaned up the area with a dremel and a diamond bit as it looks like it was previously repaired so I got rid of all of the old glue and made keyways for the new epoxy to bond to. I got all macgyverish and made another jig to hold the ear in place using a ziplock bag, epoxy stick, a water bottle cap, and #10 screw that I flattened the point on. That held the ear in place with mild pressure while the epoxy sets up over the weekend.

Yes, those are human teeth.


----------



## SPG

There is no accounting for taste, or a lack thereof, but that pic with the funnel at least gave me a good laugh!

Good work by the way.


----------



## 91782

J L said:


> Here's one of those random projects that just needs to be shared. This is a sculpture for a client that was in need of some repair. Apparently the sculpture mounts via a drill bit in the bum to one of the old style manual egg beater drills. The bit had broken off and the sculpture fell and broke its ear. My job was to embed a new bit and to repair the ear.
> 
> I drilled lots of 1/16 holes around the original bit until it was freed up. Once the bit was removed I made a jig to hold the sculpture inverted. Using this jig I shot a laser along center mass and plumbed it up. This allowed me to make another jig to hold the new drill bit plumb while the plaster cured. After the plaster cured I chucked it up in a drill to check the rotation. Dead nuts.
> 
> Next up was the ear. I cleaned up the area with a dremel and a diamond bit as it looks like it was previously repaired so I got rid of all of the old glue and made keyways for the new epoxy to bond to. I got all macgyverish and made another jig to hold the ear in place using a ziplock bag, epoxy stick, a water bottle cap, and #10 screw that I flattened the point on. That held the ear in place with mild pressure while the epoxy sets up over the weekend.
> 
> Yes, those are human teeth.


holy crap...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Glad this big bastard is done ....yes it will pass


----------



## Leo G

J L said:


> Here's one of those random projects that just needs to be shared. This is a sculpture for a client that was in need of some repair. Apparently the sculpture mounts via a drill bit in the bum to one of the old style manual egg beater drills. The bit had broken off and the sculpture fell and broke its ear. My job was to embed a new bit and to repair the ear.
> 
> I drilled lots of 1/16 holes around the original bit until it was freed up. Once the bit was removed I made a jig to hold the sculpture inverted. Using this jig I shot a laser along center mass and plumbed it up. This allowed me to make another jig to hold the new drill bit plumb while the plaster cured. After the plaster cured I chucked it up in a drill to check the rotation. Dead nuts.
> 
> Next up was the ear. I cleaned up the area with a dremel and a diamond bit as it looks like it was previously repaired so I got rid of all of the old glue and made keyways for the new epoxy to bond to. I got all macgyverish and made another jig to hold the ear in place using a ziplock bag, epoxy stick, a water bottle cap, and #10 screw that I flattened the point on. That held the ear in place with mild pressure while the epoxy sets up over the weekend.
> 
> Yes, those are human teeth.


Ya, been there, did that.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Even on a Sunday.....wrapping things up, ready for a much needed week off


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Even on a Sunday.....wrapping things up, ready for a much needed week off




Flying home again this week ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

(the spot is back - and it MOVED!!)


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Flying home again this week ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Driving with Tara back home to get the next group squared away and pick up some more equipment


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Driving with Tara back home to get the next group squared away and pick up some more equipment




How many hours is it driving ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> How many hours is it driving ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


22ish


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> 22ish




Wow. How many times has your fiancé done that drive ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Found this guy on the roof the other day


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Wow. How many times has your fiancé done that drive ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This will make here and back trip #2 for her, and she is coming back with me we think


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Found this guy on the roof the other day


That’s one of them geicos cuz.


----------



## B.Johnson

J L said:


> Here's one of those random projects that just needs to be shared. This is a sculpture for a client that was in need of some repair. Apparently the sculpture mounts via a drill bit in the bum to one of the old style manual egg beater drills. The bit had broken off and the sculpture fell and broke its ear. My job was to embed a new bit and to repair the ear.
> 
> I drilled lots of 1/16 holes around the original bit until it was freed up. Once the bit was removed I made a jig to hold the sculpture inverted. Using this jig I shot a laser along center mass and plumbed it up. This allowed me to make another jig to hold the new drill bit plumb while the plaster cured. After the plaster cured I chucked it up in a drill to check the rotation. Dead nuts.
> 
> Next up was the ear. I cleaned up the area with a dremel and a diamond bit as it looks like it was previously repaired so I got rid of all of the old glue and made keyways for the new epoxy to bond to. I got all macgyverish and made another jig to hold the ear in place using a ziplock bag, epoxy stick, a water bottle cap, and #10 screw that I flattened the point on. That held the ear in place with mild pressure while the epoxy sets up over the weekend.
> 
> Yes, those are human teeth.


I'm calling PETA, what you did to that dog just isn't right. :whistling


----------



## Pangdev

*General contractors*

Heres a pic of a kitchen that is part of an entire home remodel in New Jersey.


----------



## Pangdev

*BergenField Home Addition*

Take a look at this Bergenfield New Jersey Home Kitchen Addition
Bergenfield NJ General Contractors


----------



## Pangdev

*Amazing Master Bathroom*

check out these pics 
Enjoy.


----------



## Leo G

A wee tad close. Installing a vanity in a small bathroom. Can't get much closer than this.


----------



## Jay hole

Leo G said:


> A wee tad close. Installing a vanity in a small bathroom. Can't get much closer than this.




Is the hole bored in the door above 36"?


----------



## Leo G

I don't know, but it is above the sink top by 3/4"


----------



## jlhaslip

Leo, what height do you set the vanity top at? 

32 inches?


----------



## Leo G

Whatever the heck it came in as. This is all pre bought box cabinets.

My vanities that I make are generally built for countertop heights of 34-36"


----------



## Calidecks

34-1/2"


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jay hole

I wasn't trying to sound rude, the hole just looks high in relation to the rail......


----------



## Leo G

Came that way.


----------



## Big Johnson

jlhaslip said:


> Leo, what height do you set the vanity top at?
> 
> 32 inches?


Vanities come 34-1/2” high, same as kitchen but they aren’t as deep. I think they’re 21” instead of 24”.


----------



## Randy Bush

You can get the vanities in both heights. Mine in the bathrooms are the 32" style.


----------



## Diamond D.

Randy Bush said:


> You can get the vanities in both heights. Mine in the bathrooms are the 32" style.


My powder room that I just renoed was too, but I went with the 36" this time round. You'd be amazed what that 4" can do for your back. :thumbsup:

Went with the high-boy pot too. :thumbup:

D.


----------



## Randy Bush

Diamond D. said:


> My powder room that I just renoed was too, but I went with the 36" this time round. You'd be amazed what that 4" can do for your back. :thumbsup:
> 
> Went with the high-boy pot too. :thumbup:
> 
> D.


Being wife is short and I am not to tall the 32" ones work good for us.


----------



## Big Johnson

Diamond D. said:


> My powder room that I just renoed was too, but I went with the 36" this time round. You'd be amazed what that 4" can do for your back. :thumbsup:
> 
> Went with the high-boy pot too. :thumbup:
> 
> D.


I figure 36” for the master and 32” for the kids but all the vanities I’ve been getting lately have been coming 34.5” (36” with CT). 

Unless they’re ikea then I just mount them at whatever height the manual recommends, I haven’t ever checked the final height after the counter is on but it’s definitely less than 36”.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

All the cabs I get here are 32½ BR and 34½ kitchen. Both commercial or residential.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> All the cabs I get here are 32½ BR and 34½ kitchen. Both commercial or residential.


A lot of people around here like the deeper drawer bases to give their master vanities more character so that might be why manufacturers are making vanities taller now???


----------



## B.Johnson

You could pull any cabinet out from the wall if it's just for the effect.


----------



## Big Johnson

B.Johnson said:


> You could pull any cabinet out from the wall if it's just for the effect.


True but the drawers won’t be as deep and vanity drawer bases are premium priced compared to kitchen ones.


And the size options for vanity drawer bases are more limited. Although I’m sure the main reason they’re making vanities taller is simply that a lot of people want them taller and master bathrooms are getting bigger to accommodate them.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> A lot of people around here like the deeper drawer bases to give their master vanities more character so that might be why manufacturers are making vanities taller now???


People are taller for one. Back in the day there was one bathroom in the house. It had to accommodate everyone, including the small children. So they made the vanities shorter so everyone could use them.

Now a house might have a bathroom for each bedroom. Why would a grown adult want a 32" vanity when they won't be sharing it with children?

So now they get them made to standard kitchen height which is comfortable.

Same with the depth. Bathrooms use to be small, they needed to be 21" deep so they wouldn't suck up so much room. Now bathrooms can be huge, so again, no reason not to use a standard depth cabinet.


----------



## KAP

Randy Bush said:


> Being wife is short and I am not to tall the 32" ones work good for us.


Must be tough on her in the kitchen... :whistling

I've removed vanities as short in height as 29"... mostly from homes pre-1970's...


----------



## Irishslave

This one was fun. Had to cut out double walled heatilator firebox. then find a way to get power to it. They couldn't wait to get their Xmas stuff up there before I got a pic


----------



## dayexco

is that a fire in there? or that an image?


----------



## Leo G

Looks like Christmas lights to me.


----------



## Irishslave

dayexco said:


> is that a fire in there? or that an image?


It's some kind of lighting that can be adjusted by remote control. Multiple colors, schemes, etc. The heat element and fan are in the top. The control module is in the right foreground....don't know if you can see it


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> People are taller for one. Back in the day there was one bathroom in the house. It had to accommodate everyone, including the small children. So they made the vanities shorter so everyone could use them.
> 
> Now a house might have a bathroom for each bedroom. Why would a grown adult want a 32" vanity when they won't be sharing it with children?
> 
> So now they get them made to standard kitchen height which is comfortable.
> 
> Same with the depth. Bathrooms use to be small, they needed to be 21" deep so they wouldn't suck up so much room. Now bathrooms can be huge, so again, no reason not to use a standard depth cabinet.


Yes, that's it. More & more, I have people asking for taller counters in baths and kitchens.

We as a nation are getting taller.


----------



## dayexco

as vanities get taller, makes it tougher to pee in the sink.


----------



## 91782

dayexco said:


> as vanities get taller, makes it tougher to pee in the sink.


Don't stand so far back.


----------



## Randy Bush

KAP said:


> Must be tough on her in the kitchen... :whistling
> 
> I've removed vanities as short in height as 29"... mostly from homes pre-1970's...


It is with her not even being 5' tall. Needless to say have to have a step stool in the kitchen. :laughing:


----------



## J L

dayexco said:


> as vanities get taller, makes it tougher to pee in the sink.





SmallTownGuy said:


> Don't stand so far back.


Short guys need to stand far enough back to get proper arc :laughing:


----------



## Michaeljp86

dayexco said:


> as vanities get taller, makes it tougher to pee in the sink.


thats why they are making them taller


----------



## Joasis

Fire station, 16,000 sq ft, Waukomis Oklahima.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Chimney at the job we did today. Don't think I've ever seen one so out of proportion










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

I agree with you about the chimney...kinda goofy looking


----------



## brickhook

.....and, I think gutter guys are crazy :thumbsup:


----------



## brickhook

I climb scaffolds all day and it doesnt bother me (usually) but i HATE climbing ladders


----------



## NYgutterguy

brickhook said:


> .....and, I think gutter guys are crazy :thumbsup:




I've seen some of the set ups you guys work off of. Not really for the faint of heart either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brickhook

NYgutterguy said:


> I've seen some of the set ups you guys work off of. Not really for the faint of heart either.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


....and again, I agree. Did you see the pictures posted on the 'wall of shame' last week where the mason whistling) scaffolded the chimney with home made braces


----------



## NYgutterguy

brickhook said:


> I climb scaffolds all day and it doesnt bother me (usually) but i HATE climbing ladders




Notice every pic I post of something nasty or really high I'm the one taking the pic [emo







ji106]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Easy Gibson said:


> Looking at that thing I'd be grateful I was taking the pictures looking down instead of up through the hole in the ceiling I just fell through.


That is the biggest challenge....not falling through

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Working on a closet. Paneling the inside. Gonna have a shelf and an oval bar going across.
> 
> Here's the panel you'd see when the door was open and the sides are off to the right.
> 
> [/


Beautiful doors.


----------



## Randy Bush

After 9 months of back and forth. Finally getting a signed contract am able to start doing that first phase of this job. They had someone else install the windows, because I was not able to get to it when they wanted. Installer had no value how to flash them so now I get to do that right. Will take a while to do the whole job ,but I will make some pretty good money on it. Replacing the old Masonite side with steel.









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> After 9 months of back and forth. Finally getting a signed contract am able to start doing that first phase of this job. They had someone else install the windows, because I was not able to get to it when they wanted. Installer had no value how to flash them so now I get to do that right. Will take a while to do the whole job ,but I will make some pretty good money on it. Replacing the old Masonite side with steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




You changing the downspouts Randy ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

NYgutterguy said:


> You changing the downspouts Randy ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Things are that slow in your area right now, eh?


----------



## KAP

SmallTownGuy said:


> Things are that slow in your area right now, eh?


That, or downspout-envy... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Things are that slow in your area right now, eh?


my new slogan "no job too far!":whistling


----------



## asevereid

We're still plugging away on this house we started in the fall... Board is being hung inside, should be getting to interior trim in a couple weeks. We're installing the siding in the meantime. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Pangdev

*Berfore and After Pic - what do you think?*

Here is a ranch home located in Bergen County NJ. 
In just 3 months, we completely remodeled this home. 
The entire 1st floor was stripped down and we added the new second level. Upstairs we created 4 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with a laundry.

The 1st floor is an open floor plan. A beautiful country kitchen as well was installed with custom mouldings throughout.

The garage was bumped out approx 9'. We also added a lemonade porch across the front of the house. To do this we needed to relocate the gas and electric lines.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Pangdev said:


> Here is a ranch home located in Bergen County NJ.
> 
> In just 3 months, we completely remodeled this home.
> 
> The entire 1st floor was stripped down and we added the new second level. Upstairs we created 4 bedrooms and 2 bathrooms with a laundry.
> 
> 
> 
> The 1st floor is an open floor plan. A beautiful country kitchen as well was installed with custom mouldings throughout.
> 
> 
> 
> The garage was bumped out approx 9'. We also added a lemonade porch across the front of the house. To do this we needed to relocate the gas and electric lines.




Westwood ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Progress









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's a lot of weight on top of a full roof.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> That's a lot of weight on top of a full roof.


Not too much, steel trusses 42" OC with 2 layers of 1/2" and 1" ISO got it pretty darn stiff.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Pangdev

Glenrock


----------



## NYgutterguy

Pangdev said:


> Glenrock




I work all over Bergen. Thought it looked like a house i drive by 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

just got the go ahead on siding this 30 unit condo on one if the lakes in town


told them I would like to do it while the ground is froze. don't want to ruin the nice soft lake lot, with underground sprinkles with the lifts!!!!

it will either be hardie or lp, they haven't nailed that down yet.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Shhhhh. I'll have to kill you if you see this.












Needed something to hold the door open, it's spring loaded.


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> just got the go ahead on siding this 30 unit condo on one if the lakes in town
> 
> 
> told them I would like to do it while the ground is froze. don't want to ruin the nice soft lake lot, with underground sprinkles with the lifts!!!!
> 
> it will either be hardie or lp, they haven't nailed that down yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Looks like that will be a nice job. Do you get to do all the inside areas too. That is the one thing on the one I am working on that I don't have to do, the owners of each condo decided not to have that part done, which did not hurt my feelings.


----------



## Donohue Const

just all the outside portions, not the parts that go into and around the person's deck

don't have to do the 3rd story either, I guess that was done about 6 years ago

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Golden view

Wrapping up a kitchen, bath and laundry room redo.


----------



## TxElectrician

bwiab said:


> Not much of a framer but love this time of a New House.


What is that, about a 5' side yard.


----------



## TxElectrician

This was pulling up to my job this morning


----------



## TxElectrician




----------



## KAP

TxElectrician said:


> This was pulling up to my job this morning


...


----------



## NYgutterguy

Didn't hang around long enough to take after pics of these two houses we did. Only way in is through the basement. On the second floor you have a beautiful balcony overlooking the ghetto. Maybe should be in the wall of shame thread










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

TxElectrician said:


> This was pulling up to my job this morning
> View attachment 432065


Got a project going in Kenya?


----------



## bwiab

TxElectrician said:


> What is that, about a 5' side yard.


yep... backyard aint much bigger...


----------



## bwiab

rescraft said:


> Get some end panels on those uppers and base cabs!


Ha! yes... just picked up a pin nailer so the end panels will go on soon :thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Done detailing...pay no attention to the wrinkle on the hip....wind was kicking that day.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Done detailing...pay no attention to the wrinkle on the hip....wind was kicking that day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




No cant strip?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Californiadecks said:


> No cant strip?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Negative

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

rescraft said:


> Get some end panels on those uppers and base cabs!


Not in the budget.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Not in the budget.


Nothing a little Behr paint won’t take care of.


----------



## rblakes1

I finally got to install some doors I had built over the summer. Someone else had slapped these built ins together, and it's easy to see why they didn't try to make doors themselves.

In hindsight, I should have told them there was no way I was going to do inset doors.









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

bwiab said:


> Ha! yes... just picked up a pin nailer so the end panels will go on soon :thumbsup:


Why not screw them on?


----------



## Bainbridge

It's been a busy week :whistling


----------



## rblakes1

Finished up a few punch list items at this job I've been at for a few weeks. They had glue down prefinished floor in the kitchen and hall before and carpet in the dining room, slab was all out of whack and needed 30 bags of slc, then installed about 515 sf of tile, and new base/shoe in that area.

Clients are very happy with how it turned out, and I've gone on 3 other estimates in the development already 









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Finished this first part today. Some of it was a pain , roof line across the front was sagged a good 1 1/2 in. The wall did not get jacked back up when the new windows where put in. But it all turned out pretty good.









Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk

A before picture.


----------



## mrcat

Finished this little guy up today. Framed, roofing, and set windows. Not very big, but wasn't back filled due to the weather so was a bit of a challenge















We'll be back in a few weeks to frame the garage.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Monday we'll start skinning this thing!!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## bwiab

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Why not screw them on?


To Thin for screws... guys helped me out on this one :thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/thin-cabinet-end-panels-379137/


----------



## asevereid

Got just short of 700 sq ft of siding installed on this 30x40 garage today. Going back out tomorrow to keep plugging away... Trying to get this one wrapped up by this coming Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Is that Hardie lap siding?


----------



## asevereid

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Is that Hardie lap siding?


Yep... Heather Moss. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> These are from yesterday. Forgot to grab a pic this afternoon. Gonna be here for probably 2 days hand welding the seams. Was a real PITA to roll out too as we had 20+ mph winds for the last 2 days....couldn't catch a slight breeze tearing it off and redecking it. Figures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Is that vinyl Roof?

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Is that vinyl Roof?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


It is a TPO roof

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Framed a dock while the insulators were at the other job. Always a good day when Jake comes along. 


































Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Nice to be back on a typical roof









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeforeChristoff

A&E Exteriors said:


> Nice to be back on a typical roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Are you in Michigan? just wondering about those palm trees


----------



## A&E Exteriors

BeforeChristoff said:


> Are you in Michigan? just wondering about those palm trees


LMAO!!!! No I am in Florida for the time being.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BeforeChristoff

Lol, im in Toronto and would love some of those trees in my yard lol


----------



## KAP

A&E Exteriors said:


> Nice to be back on a typical roof
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You're getting spoiled... :whistling


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> Monday we'll start skinning this thing!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Looking good. You always get those jobs nestled in the woods. Off the beaten path. Question:
1) do you add L- blocking in between stringers? 2) how long have you had that rollair. I have one in stock shopping cart just waiting to sell off CPL of dewalts. Again looking good

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

pizalm said:


> Framed a dock while the insulators were at the other job. Always a good day when Jake comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Always good to bring the pups out to the job. I have about 5week job coming up at the beach bringing out my mutt's

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Not as much done today as I'd have liked... But hey, it's Saturday. 
We've got two sides complete, and a decent start on the third. Shakes go up on the gables on Tuesday, then the soffit and touch up paint on Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

pizalm said:


> Framed a dock while the insulators were at the other job. Always a good day when Jake comes along.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


If possible, could you update the photo of the fireplace as the project progresses? Initial thought is that it is way out of proportion. But I’d be interested to see how (if) the finishes remedy this.


----------



## pizalm

DaVinciRemodel said:


> If possible, could you update the photo of the fireplace as the project progresses? Initial thought is that it is way out of proportion. But I’d be interested to see how (if) the finishes remedy this.




I’ll try to. It should look more balanced/proportional when done. The mantle runs from the front wall and under the lvl beam on the left side of the picture. There’s also timber masking rafters on the ceiling. But I agree standing in front of it currently it looks like it just goes forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Anyone else have to say "yes dear I realize its 11 o'clock but I had to get that tile on."


----------



## Big Johnson

illbuildit.dd said:


> Anyone else have to say "yes dear I realize its 11 o'clock but I had to get that tile on."


That flower wallpaper is horrendous!


----------



## Calidecks

Diamond D. said:


> No notched kicker or hangers required on stringers?
> 
> 
> 
> D.




No notch. Pressure blocks on the bottom. 

These are the hangers I may use. I can't stand stringer hangers that attach behind the stringer.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> Seems like with 16" you are only fastening into OSB unless the gable ends studding is done 16" , but it seems most are 24". :sad:


I don’t like the look of b&b on gables, my walls are all 16” OC. 

If you’re doing gables framed at 24” I guess you’d space battens 24” OC or add blocking. 

Not that it really matters but I’m Pretty sure there’s something else there on top of the osb sheeting though. Smart Board???

Most builders here do B&B on the walls with shakes on the gables.


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> I don’t like the look of b&b on gables, my walls are all 16” OC.
> 
> If you’re doing gables framed at 24” I guess you’d space battens 24” OC or add blocking.
> 
> Not that it really matters but I’m Pretty sure there’s something else there on top of the osb sheeting though. Smart Board???
> 
> Most builders here do B&B on the walls with shakes on the gables.


See guys here do 16 b&b on 24 in gable end with a finish nailer, crazy. Truss companies here do 24 in ends unless you order 16 in. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Randy Bush said:


> See guys here do 16 b&b on 24 in gable end with a finish nailer, crazy. Truss companies here do 24 in ends unless you order 16 in.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


I have cross pinned on the batons many times to the siding. They won't fall off.


----------



## rblakes1

asevereid said:


> I'm looking forward to whatever they pick... Just sucks that we have to paint it... Again.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


That's just job security 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

rblakes1 said:


> That's just job security
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


True... But it's alot easier to prefinish it, than to do it off of ladders. 
Apparently, we've had at least 4 of the neighbors come over and ask about it already. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> I don’t like the look of b&b on gables, my walls are all 16” OC.
> 
> If you’re doing gables framed at 24” I guess you’d space battens 24” OC or add blocking.
> 
> Not that it really matters but I’m Pretty sure there’s something else there on top of the osb sheeting though. Smart Board???
> 
> Most builders here do B&B on the walls with shakes on the gables.


yup.


----------



## Big Johnson

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I have cross pinned on the batons many times to the siding. They won't fall off.


It’s probably ok with your stable climate but when you get lows below zero and highs above 100°, we have to be more cautious.


----------



## illbuildit.dd

Plugged a hole


----------



## A&E Exteriors

More TPO, this time with tapered ISO









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

It's about time. :whistling


----------



## Tinstaafl

Thank gawd you finally covered that up. After all the neighbors and in-laws got to see it.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Big Johnson said:


> It’s probably ok with your stable climate but when you get lows below zero and highs above 100°, we have to be more cautious.


 Oh ok good call. I was cross pinning today lol... :whistling


----------



## Calidecks

Just finished this bridge last week. What do you guys think of the attention to detail?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Tinstaafl said:


> Thank gawd you finally covered that up. After all the neighbors and in-laws got to see it.




Got the landing covered as well.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Just finished this bridge last week. What do you guys think of the attention to detail?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


IDK... looks like it's leaking... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

KAP said:


> IDK... looks like it's leaking... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Little tsunami


----------



## CityDecks

Californiadecks said:


> Stairs take a long time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Seems like forever in some job's

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

blacktop said:


> Me and tuco even hung a few boards last week


Who's Tuco????


----------



## blacktop

R


Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Who's Tuco????


My lift .he calls me blondie .


----------



## Jay hole

Californiadecks said:


> Like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




That looks nice! Do you ever round over your cut ends? And I'm assuming you don't do miters because they don't stay tight?


----------



## Calidecks

Jay hole said:


> That looks nice! Do you ever round over your cut ends? And I'm assuming you don't do miters because they don't stay tight?




I don't round over the ends, just cut them clean. And yes, no more miters. They move too much for my liking.

I was able to go back to a customers home and noticed it. They didn't care, but I did. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Here's how the cabinet will swing


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> Here's how the cabinet will swing


Offset from center pivot is a PITA. 
I've only dealt with it once, and it took a bit of trial and error with mock ups. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Took about 5 minutes in a cardboard mock up to find what worked. Took me an hour to make that stupid gif. I made the drawing because I needed to know if that inside corner near the pivot point was going to hit the trim board. Misses it by about 3/8" in the drawing. Hopefully that'll be real life too.


----------



## Frank Castle

Leo G said:


> Here's how the cabinet will swing


I like that Leo.
I've got one in my house that was here when I bought it. I like that system better than what I've got.


----------



## Leo G

The pivot hinges they sell for this type of cabinet are designed for a cabinet the same thickness as the wall. Offsetting the pivot point gets you a bigger cabinet. I have one more of these to do. I think it's going to be a 18" deep cabinet, the offset will be much bigger than this one.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Yeah man, tons of fun...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

An no....not moving the skylight 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> An no....not moving the skylight
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




It hot down there ? Your guys are marking the chit out of the shingles 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> It hot down there ? Your guys are marking the chit out of the shingles
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's about 82°.

That is roofing cement......they insist on using it here around all penetrations and flashing 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's about 82°.
> 
> That is roofing cement......they insist on using it here around all penetrations and flashing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Looks like one of those old wasco skylights with no flashing kit. Those were a great idea lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

A&E Exteriors said:


> It's about 82°.
> 
> That is roofing cement......they insist on using it here around all penetrations and flashing
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Naturally this crap gets everywhere.... all over your tools and hoses too









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Naturally this crap gets everywhere.... all over your tools and hoses too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




Used to have to use gasoline to get that chit off when I used to to roofing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Roof in a day









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

nygutterguy said:


> used to have to use gasoline to get that chit off when i used to to roofing
> 
> 
> sent from my iphone using tapatalk


mek


----------



## Randy Bush

Use lead vent boots down there? Looks to be nice work you are doing.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

A&E Exteriors said:


> Naturally this crap gets everywhere.... all over your tools and hoses too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


I don't know how you got that much crap on your leg. Almost looks like a tattoo. :laughing:


----------



## aweikel7

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mordekyle

Is that a before pic or an after pic?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

NYgutterguy said:


> Used to have to use gasoline to get that chit off when I used to to roofing
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wd40 works pretty well, too 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> Use lead vent boots down there? Looks to be nice work you are doing.


Yeah, lead boots and continuous tarred down flashing

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Wd40 works pretty well, too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Works wonders and doesn’t leave you smelling like gas for days.


----------



## aweikel7

Mordekyle said:


> Is that a before pic or an after pic?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Before lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

A&E Exteriors said:


> Naturally this crap gets everywhere.... all over your tools and hoses too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You got it all over your daughter's legs?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Sno and I got the swinging cabinet installed today. Went pretty smooth.










Backside in the hidden room.














You can hear the magnets pulling the cabinet tight at the very end.


----------



## Robie

VERY cool.

I've said it before...you keep practicing and you are gonna be one hell of a craftsman one of these days.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Wow. Not exactly stealth mode. :laughing:

Nice work, Leo.


----------



## mrcat

Inner10 said:


> You got it all over your daughter's legs?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


:laughing: when he posted those pics I wondered for a few seconds why he was posting pics of his wife's legs.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Only thing left is the grab rail. :whistling:











Mike.
_______________


----------



## dayexco

Go ahead and shoot me, but it's plastic

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

dayexco said:


> Go ahead and shoot me, but it's plastic
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk




It's actually gold. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Sno's video


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> Sno's video
> 
> https://youtu.be/n2OBNornnT0


adequate.































:whistling


----------



## Leo G

SmallTownGuy said:


> adequate.
> 
> :whistling



I know, you'd think I could make it swing a bit easier. :blink:


----------



## Snobnd

When the final magnets are installed keep your fingers away from the door...lol


----------



## Leo G

They came in today. Finally got the correct polarity magnets.


----------



## shanekw1

Chinese carpentry, part of a much larger total home rebuild for my BIL. And one of my helper, this happens when you work overtime at family's house :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

You look pretty in pink. :laughing:


----------



## shanekw1

She says to me, "Uncle Shane, you are just toooo cute!"


----------



## Leo G

Grow the beard and the 'stache back.


----------



## shanekw1

It comes and goes... I shave about every 2 weeks.


----------



## Leo G

Snobnd said:


> When the final magnets are installed keep your fingers away from the door...lol


He called today to say he was very happy the way it came out. That the magnets were a bit stronger than he wanted but only by a bit. I let him know I have the replacement magnets and I can take out the shims to lessen the pull a bit more.

I'll be starting on another swinging cabinet for him soon.


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Sno's video
> 
> https://youtu.be/n2OBNornnT0


That's really cool! 

Is there an easy way to open it from inside the room? 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

There will be a handle on it. Right now just reach to the top of the cabinet and there is a 3/4" inset of the top of the cabinet so you can use the back as a finger hold.


----------



## Jaws

Started the Bondline Job last week. Be a quick one, the Mechanicals and equipment will cost more than the building.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

An overview of what we are building









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Little before and after









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> An overview of what we are building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Wish I knew what i was looking at lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

NYgutterguy said:


> Wish I knew what i was looking at lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Smokehouse/BBQ plans....


----------



## NYgutterguy

Robie said:


> Smokehouse/BBQ plans....




I like the 3D color renderings like I see on fixer upper lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

NYgutterguy said:


> Wish I knew what i was looking at lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


A super simple shoebox building inside a building, created to facilitate a climate controled environment necessary for the manufacturing process that will be housed in the new space. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Jaws said:


> A super simple shoebox building inside a building, created to facilitate a climate controled environment necessary for the manufacturing process that will be housed in the new space.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Oh a grow room 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

NYgutterguy said:


> Oh a grow room
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:laughing::laughing:

Roofers :whistling:laughing:

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

NYgutterguy said:


> Oh a grow room
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beer is all over my screen and keyboard 

:clap::laughing::w00t::lol:


----------



## Leo G

Lets do something fun today. Ya, sure.....

I was planning on making a few shop drawers. Figured I'd use some radial pine that I got from HD .700" thick. Used my dovetail machine. Made the parts. Made all the sides the size that the bottoms were suppose to be because I read the list wrong. Suppose to be fun and easy....

Since I'm using the dovetail machine making replacement parts is simple. I just cut the sides, to the right length this time and remilled them. Made the bottoms and glued them together. Put the rear notch and hole in them for the Blum slides.

Went to find some locks for the slides and only have 2 sets and 4 rights. This was suppose to be easy and fun....

I have some drawers upstairs and scavenged the locks off of them. Put one set on a drawer and put a slide on. Arggg... 3/4" sides don't fit these slides. Thought this was suppose to be fun and easy....

I take the locks off the drawer and cut a rabbet on the side of the drawer 1/16" deep and 1 3/8" tall so it would let the slide work. And it does. I put the other locks on the drawers.

I go to test fit the drawer in the space. And because the I used the 3/4" stock it made the slides kick out another 1/8", they don't fit the opening. Thought this was suppose to be fun and easy....

Made a system to hold the slides and kicked them out slightly from the opening that was too small. It works well. Of course a pint can of shellac spills on the floor. Thought this was suppose to be fun and easy....

But I forced myself through it. And it worked.

Still a mess. A bit pissed off because of all the chit that happened. It was the 
end of the day and as soon as I was done I packed up and hit the road. Fun and 
easy my butt.









Here's the shallow rabbet I milled so the 3/4" plywood would work.


----------



## J.C.

A few different things for this house. I got a couple pictures of the partition wall and mantel. We also did the beams on the ceiling that the partition wall attaches to and a few other things but I don't have pictures of those. Also, don't have a picture of the installed mantel because we are waiting on a hearth. Sounds like it might be a while before they have that.


----------



## TxElectrician

J.C. said:


> A few different things for this house. I got a couple pictures of the partition wall and mantel. We also did the beams on the ceiling that the partition wall attaches to and a few other things but I don't have pictures of those. Also, don't have a picture of the installed mantel because we are waiting on a hearth. Sounds like it might be a while before they have that.


Looks nice, but I don't understand the partition wall craze that seems to be going around. Last 2 homes we have done had them.


----------



## tang

Typical 100 year old house. The walls were 9" out in 20'. With 18" diagonal tile floor, = RE-FRAME...


----------



## Youngin'

Got to pour a concrete countertop which was a first for me.









One coat of clear.









Second coat with black pigment.









Final product.









Lots of fun, I'd like to try it again.


----------



## overanalyze

Youngin' said:


> Got to pour a concrete countertop which was a first for me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One coat of clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second coat with black pigment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Final product.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun, I'd like to try it again.


Sweet! What type of mix? GFRC?

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin'

overanalyze said:


> Sweet! What type of mix? GFRC?
> 
> Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk


Yup. My first time ever working with it. Made a name plate too with GFRC, exposed aggregate finish.


----------



## overanalyze

I want to try GFRC on my next pour.


----------



## Leo G

Got started on the Jail Bar. Did the 15/16" thick tongue and groove on the tablesaw. Used a dado for the slot and two blades separated with a shim for the tongue, then cut the shoulders in another operation. Hand planed it and primed.

Nice curve on the floor eh?


----------



## Donohue Const

Home show time again!!!









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

A ranch entrance we did for a client of mine who has become a buddy. It's the same client we did the Ranch House remodel and pool for last year.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> A ranch entrance we did for a client of mine who has become a buddy. It's the same client we did the Ranch House remodel and pool for last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


So Mexican is finally the official language of Texas.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> So Mexican is finally the official language of Texas.


The wife is hispanic American, but i think this was because the name sounded cooler than Lost Olive Trees Ranch lol

They planted a thousand olive trees and they died in a freak frost. 



Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> A ranch entrance we did for a client of mine who has become a buddy. It's the same client we did the Ranch House remodel and pool for last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Isn't that American flag supposed to fly higher than the state flag?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Jaws

Californiadecks said:


> Isn't that American flag supposed to fly higher than the state flag?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yep. Flags arent mine though. Owner moved them from the road where the original gate was, it was moved back for a turn lane. 

Or maybe hes a Republic guy lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Californiadecks said:


> Isn't that American flag supposed to fly higher than the state flag?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Urban legend. The setup is in compliance with the flag code, US flag on viewer's left.


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> The wife is hispanic American, but i think this was because the name sounded cooler than Lost Olive Trees Ranch lol
> 
> They planted a thousand olive trees and they died in a freak frost.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


His folks tried to warn him olives wouldn't work, but you know how those nursery guys are lol


----------



## Robie

I'm assuming there's not a double-wide behind those gates?


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> Isn't that American flag supposed to fly higher than the state flag?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Just be glad it’s not a Mexican flag.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Just be glad it’s not a Mexican flag.


Give me a break dude. Be a long damn time before you see a Texas ranch with the Mexican flag flying over it unless it's a Spanish land grant inheritor or a drug dealer.

Ive never seen it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Robie said:


> I'm assuming there's not a double-wide behind those gates?


Believe it or not it was a single wide trailer for many years when his parents had it, he has a map of the property, his family is owned it since before the Civil War. This is just a small piece of what's left, about 350 Acres. His two cousins have about 350 Acres as well.

The house we completely remodeled was just 3100 square feet before we turn the garage into living space, we also put in a big pool and outdoor kitchen. We are going to start design on a large game room addition and six car garage for all his different cars in the fall.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## conductor

Two baths in same residence. Lovely clients make for smooth jobs.


----------



## Calidecks

Jaws said:


> Give me a break dude. Be a long damn time before you see a Texas ranch with the Mexican flag flying over it unless it's a Spanish land grant inheritor or a drug dealer.
> 
> Ive never seen it
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk




Looks like your state is turning bluer than blue.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

SouthonBeach said:


> WTF??? I would love to know where that’s at in the code book. I think someone’s gone rouge on the requirements.


I’ve heard of it on really steep roofs but that one is nowhere’s close. Really steep to me would be anything over 14/12 but I’m not a roofer. :biggrin: Not sure if it’s in the code book or the instructions on the shingle package. I think most roofers around here just shoot a couple extra nails and call it good. Only time I ever see missing shingles is on 3-tab jobs, unless the roofer totally forgot to put any nails in the shingle, I have seen that. 


*Edit:

CertainTeed defines a steep roof as 21/12 and higher.
*

Flat Roof: 2:12
Low Slope: 2:12-4:12
Conventional Slope Roof: 4:12-9:12
Higher Slopes: 9:12 - 20:12
Steep Slope: 21:12 and higher


*Instructions that would apply to a steep sloped roof:*

STEEP SLOPE

“Use six nails and four spots of asphalt roofing cement for every full laminated shingle. See below. Asphalt roofing cement should meet ASTM D 4586 Type II. Apply 1" spots of asphalt roofing cement under each corner and at about 12" to 13" in from each edge.“


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> No, this is cementing down every god forsaken shingle on the steep pitch


How in the world is that even a steep slope, its walkable. :blink::blink:


----------



## ksc1

*g*

Sometimes using adhesive on every shingle is the only way. With I and W covering the whole roof and sides these house are waterproof.


----------



## SouthonBeach

Big Johnson said:


> I’ve heard of it on really steep roofs but that one is nowhere’s close. Really steep to me would be anything over 14/12 but I’m not a roofer. :biggrin: Not sure if it’s in the code book or the instructions on the shingle package. I think most roofers around here just shoot a couple extra nails and call it good. Only time I ever see missing shingles is on 3-tab jobs, unless the roofer totally forgot to put any nails in the shingle, I have seen that.
> 
> 
> *Edit:
> 
> CertainTeed defines a steep roof as 21/12 and higher.
> *
> 
> Flat Roof: 2:12
> Low Slope: 2:12-4:12
> Conventional Slope Roof: 4:12-9:12
> Higher Slopes: 9:12 - 20:12
> Steep Slope: 21:12 and higher
> 
> 
> *Instructions that would apply to a steep sloped roof:*
> 
> STEEP SLOPE
> 
> “Use six nails and four spots of asphalt roofing cement for every full laminated shingle. See below. Asphalt roofing cement should meet ASTM D 4586 Type II. Apply 1" spots of asphalt roofing cement under each corner and at about 12" to 13" in from each edge.“




That what I understand also. 

I just pulled up the FBC 2017 on asphalt shingles and no where does it say to hand seal. It says follow manufacturers installation instructions. 
Even in the HVHZ area (Miami/Dade, Broward, Palm Beach), you don’t need to hand seal all shingles. 

Andy, do what the man paying says but that’s a bunch of f’ed up nonsense. IMO.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> How in the world is that even a steep slope, its walkable. :blink::blink:


There is 12/12 on the upper. I'm sure this is just how he wants it.


----------



## NYgutterguy

PITA house my brother did. Had to go back this morning to look at something and ad corner. Think there were like 35 corners on this place.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Good looking home. You guttered all the eyebrow returns, eh?


----------



## NYgutterguy

SmallTownGuy said:


> Good looking home. You guttered all the eyebrow returns, eh?




Yea was so stupid because the right side couldn't be done since was only 4" of space and gutter wouldn't work so we left right side off. Terrible design. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Orange Park Acres. 1500 square feet!!!!











Mike.
_______________


----------



## TxElectrician

Nice work and nice view. Bet it was a fun job.


----------



## Calidecks

TxElectrician said:


> Nice work and nice view. Bet it was a fun job.




Love this kind of work! This is my third in a row in this community. Big bucks out here! Horse country. 

In fact I'm building another deck for this client. Also my next job is only a couple blocks away. 

Mike.
_______________


----------



## FrankSmith

I really like the tree. Have you built many decks around one like that?


----------



## FrankSmith

NYgutterguy said:


> PITA house my brother did. Had to go back this morning to look at something and ad corner. Think there were like 35 corners on this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thats is a big house for a one car garage door


----------



## Calidecks

FrankSmith said:


> I really like the tree. Have you built many decks around one like that?




I do it every year or so. I leave 6" from framing and 2" from decking. Gives it plenty of future cut room. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## blacktop

Californiadecks said:


> I do it every year or so. I leave 6" from framing and 2" from decking. Gives it plenty of future cut room.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


My parents home has huge pine in what was a breeze way . Dad cut it down to the roof line many years ago . Its still there . He keeps it sealed and treated. Ill get a pic next time I'm over there. Its a big pine . Takes about two people to wrap arms Round it .


----------



## Lettusbee

NYgutterguy said:


> PITA house my brother did. Had to go back this morning to look at something and ad corner. Think there were like 35 corners on this place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've seen "carpenters" who can't join crown molding that well. What do you use to cut the gutter stock?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Get some


----------



## B.Johnson

Getting close to finishing up a bathroom remodel.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Lettusbee said:


> I've seen "carpenters" who can't join crown molding that well. What do you use to cut the gutter stock?




Basic Andy snips. Think malco makes them. As far as joining the corners there is an inside and outside mitre that we buy that's already fabricated. Zoom in. Still tight as hell but not a hand cut corner 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Get some




Be one for the portfolio 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Be one for the portfolio
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No doubt.

#beastmoderoofing


----------



## Lettusbee

A&E Exteriors said:


> No doubt.
> 
> #beastmoderoofing



You are quite possibly the hardest working individual on this forum.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lettusbee said:


> You are quite possibly the hardest working individual on this forum.


Why thank you, only thing I've ever done consistently right is work hard


----------



## Leo G

I don't want to have to work that hard. Been there done that.

Great enthusiasm.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

To be fair I pulled and stacked them all.

The real work was in moving them to the dumpster from where they were stacked


----------



## Mordekyle

Hopefully, the dump charges by volume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbuild

Office project for a client, (home office over garage)

Complete gut and remodel








New Sheetrock and all knotty alder build in bookshelves and trim


























First raised panel doors I ever done,
















File cabinets








A few more days and I will be ready for painters


----------



## blacktop

Lettusbee said:


> You are quite possibly the hardest working in;dividual on this forum.


He is a beast !! Bob the builder says . "Yes we can" andy says. "Its done!"


----------



## Designed2Fail

NYgutterguy said:


> Basic Andy snips. Think malco makes them. As far as joining the corners there is an inside and outside mitre that we buy that's already fabricated. Zoom in. Still tight as hell but not a hand cut corner
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not a fan of aviation/offset snips? I couldn't do it wont lie with out offsets. Like the saying goes their is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## tang

Third floor bath. 12/6 pinwheel, over Kerdi banned Ditra.


----------



## tang

My bad. No pic! Try again....


----------



## Leo G

Finished the two Swinging Jail units for the Jail Bar.

Rendering









Larger unit









Smaller unit









Close up detail


----------



## Juan80

Californiadecks said:


> Orange Park Acres. 1500 square feet!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




What’s the saw cover? Does it have any water proofing or replant in it?
I like the idea of leaving the saw setup for the next days work.
Thanks ,Charlie


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Juan80

I had to cut a acrylic shower enclosure ,turned out to be easy with a jigsaw .
Propped the wall with some Fastcap 3rd hand dust wall poles,we will see if the silicon holds tomorrow .








Charlie 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Leo G

In lieu of a door for the Jail Bar the client opted for a Wine/Shelf cabinet. Both would take me a day to make, and this is much easier to install. No hinges, no swing issues, easy peasy.

CAD drawing.









After milling all the parts, including the 3/8" dowels. Cabinet in clamps









Out of the clamps









Here's what the cabinet will eventually look like. FF isn't glued.









Here's the dowels that will keep the wine bottles stable.









Got bored with TV tonight around 10pm or so. Went into the shop and 
glued the FF onto the cabinet.









Close up of the beaded FF and dowels









So now tomorrow morning I can jump right onto sanding the cabinet up instead of waiting for the glue to dry. :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

Got R Done. Sanded and primed. Used Kilz out of a rattle can. If I tried to use my AAA pump it would have put out to much paint and I'd have a drool fest. I don't have a tip small enough to limit the spray output. The rattle cans worked out well. Took 2 1/4 cans.

I brought all the stuff over to the house now. 2 Jail upswing doors, countertop for behind the bar, internal to the cabinet FF and doors and the Wine/Shelf cabinet. That completes the building of phase III. I'll let them put the finishes on the woodwork that I delivered and when that's completed I'll finalize the installation.


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> What’s the saw cover? Does it have any water proofing or replant in it?
> I like the idea of leaving the saw setup for the next days work.
> Thanks ,Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




It's a BBQ cover. Works great. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Juan80 said:


> What’s the saw cover? Does it have any water proofing or replant in it?
> I like the idea of leaving the saw setup for the next days work.
> Thanks ,Charlie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro




Actually I believe it's a generator cover. 

https://www.the-cover-store.com/equipment-covers/generator-covers?q=Generator cover


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Juan80

Californiadecks said:


> It's a BBQ cover. Works great.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Wow ,great idea. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Mike-B

Last Saturday was busy.
I had to coordinate some work on a rooftop.
Asbestos abatement crew on site to cut holes in the roof.
The building's preferred roofing vendor on site to seal the holes.
Plumber on site to relocate some gas line so we could cut the holes.
Engineer on site to inspect our materials and connections to building steel
Building personnel on site to grant access to all floors, meter room, etc.
One of my crews on site to cut joists and frame in the holes so we can install pedestals through the roof to support some new equipment.
10 pedestals thru the deck and to existing beams in the ceiling below.
2 pedestals on the parapet wall. Epoxy anchors and grouted underneath.


----------



## Mike-B

Here are some shots in our laydown yard. We loaded up some trucks and trailers to take to one of our sites this Sunday. We have a 140T crane coming in to lift everything up to the roof.

We have 3 steel platforms going up on the roof. The smallest is 12.5' x 24.5. The biggest is 12.5' x 44'. One of the platforms gets covered with grating and will have walls and a ceiling framed with 4x4 square steel tubing. We are putting over 10 Tons of steel up here.

The other two platforms get framed walls and ceilings made from FRP.

We are installing a 200A service, 50KVA Xfmr, 20KVA natural gas generator, DC power system, battery bank, fiber optic BBU and cabling, a complete antenna system for a cell phone carrier, 2" gas line, multiple power and communication conduits all in RGS conduit.

Once all the work mentioned above is done, we have to cover all the platform framework with panels that were designed to match the building exterior in effort to hide everything. "Stealth" panels per zoning. Building is well over 100 years old. It was fun trying to square up the supports for all the steel.

We are hoping to install the 3 platforms and lift all materials/tools to complete the job this Sunday. I have 1 more stake body and my F150 loaded with materials. There is also a box truck load filled with the antenna system/dc/battery equipment. I'm hoping we have enough time to get all this up on the roof in a day. Crane has to pack up @ 230.


----------



## Mike-B

Our Sunday project went really well. We originally expected to need two separate dates to lift everything but, we got it all up there in one day. 

Crane rolled in at 7AM. It was all setup and we had our first pick on the roof before 8AM. The guys on the ground did a great job of getting things rigged in a timely fashion. I was on the roof getting it all set into place and working the steel into position. We got it all done and the crane moved out by 2:30

One of my guys got some photos from the ground. I'll share once I get a chance. Here is a poor shot of the crane right after it got setup. I was too busy running around to roof to get any photos.


----------



## Mike-B

Couple shots of Sunday.
Wish I had a couple showing the overall roof after we were done for the day. It is LOADED with materials and tools.


----------



## Mike-B

Here's a shot of a radio antenna mounted 857.5' above the ground.
This is the Pittsburgh area. In the background you can see the Allegheny River. The blue, arched bridge is the 40th street bridge that joins the Lawrenceville area to Rt 28. Further up river you may be able to see the 62nd street bridge. This was taken back in December. High of 20 degrees F and 30 mph wind gusts that day. The crew came back looking quite cold.


----------



## blacktop

Mike-B said:


> Here's a shot of a radio antenna mounted 857.5' above the ground.
> This is the Pittsburgh area. In the background you can see the Allegheny River. The blue, arched bridge is the 40th street bridge that joins the Lawrenceville area to Rt 28. Further up river you may be able to see the 62nd street bridge. This was taken back in December. High of 20 degrees F and 30 mph wind gusts that day. The crew came back looking quite cold.


Nope! Not without a scaffold set up ..:laughing:


----------



## Mike-B

Here are some shots of a structural upgrade we recently completed. 
We installed 3 pieces of 6x6x1/2 angle, 30' long each. 
All the holes in the angle were shop drilled.
We had to field drill the clip angles and the receiving steel.
Some of the clip angles were 10x6x1/2 x 42".
We had to field drill 576 holes to install the angle. Holes ranged from 11/16 to 1-1/16 depending on the application. 
The majority were 1-1/16.

Many of the field drilled holes had to line up perfectly with existing holes in the receiving steel. We discovered the existing holes on a pre-construction visit. We were here 3 times before we processed the steel because we kept finding issues and had to work out solutions with the EOR.


----------



## Leo G

That must tip the scales a bit.


----------



## Mike-B

Leo G said:


> That must tip the scales a bit.


Each 30' assembly is 1172# including hardware.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I am running with the big dogs now


----------



## Calidecks

3 days from can to can't!











Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> 3 days from *can't to can*!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


FIFY... :thumbsup:

I think... :blink: :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Ya, I didn't know what he was trying to say either.


----------



## Mike-B

A&E Exteriors said:


> I am running with the big dogs now


Looks like that one will keep you busy for awhile.
Congrats on landing the job.


----------



## Calidecks

KAP said:


> FIFY...
> 
> 
> 
> I think... :blink: :laughing:




My 80 year old uncle owned and managed a worm farm in Texas. I rode by one day and offered to help him. I asked when he takes a day off. He said "well son I try to work everyday from can to can't ". :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TxElectrician

Californiadecks said:


> My 80 year old uncle owned and managed a worm farm in Texas. I rode by one day and offered to help him. I asked when he takes a day off. He said "well son I try to work everyday from can to can't ". :laughing:
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


My first job, may 11 or 12 years old, was boxing worms for a bait shop. They'd come in from the farms in trays and I would count them out and put in worm boxes.


----------



## Calidecks

TxElectrician said:


> My first job, may 11 or 12 years old, was boxing worms for a bait shop. They'd come in from the farms in trays and I would count them out and put in worm boxes.




Yep I rode with my uncle to deliver them to little mom and pop fishing shops all over Texas. Good times 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## TxElectrician

Californiadecks said:


> Yep I rode with my uncle to deliver them to little mom and pop fishing shops all over Texas. Good times
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I was paid a nickel a box. It was about the time the song Radar love came out. With the beat of that song I could make a couple of bucks before it ended.


----------



## Jaws

Our next build. Demo crew comes wedensday to tear her down, subbed the foundation on this one and hes a few weeks out, just got permits and new plans approved. Hate to sub it but cant staff it, we will frame it though 










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## TxElectrician

Jaws said:


> Our next build. Demo crew comes wedensday to tear her down, subbed the foundation on this one and hes a few weeks out, just got permits and new plans approved. Hate to sub it but cant staff it, we will frame it though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


New owners? Probably lots of good memories you're tearing down.


----------



## Jaws

TxElectrician said:


> New owners? Probably lots of good memories you're tearing down.


Fairly new. 

Always the case, but there will be new memories in the new place, and they will be made in nicer digs lol

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Almost done.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Few more

Tom


----------



## TxElectrician

Looks great. For the life of me though, I dont get people wanting their outlets under the cabinet instead of the backsplash.


----------



## tjbnwi

This one has the Legrand Adorne system. I would have taken a pic with the lights on, but they're on back order. 

Speaking of lights, butler with the lights on.

Tom


----------



## TxElectrician

tjbnwi said:


> This one has the Legrand Adorne system. I would have taken a pic with the lights on, but they're on back order.
> 
> Speaking of lights, butler with the lights on.
> 
> Tom


I haven't seen those before. I'm an old fashioned guy, a standard switch or outlet has never bothered me.


----------



## blacktop

TxElectrician said:


> Looks great. For the life of me though, I dont get people wanting their outlets under the cabinet instead of the backsplash.


They want crinks in their necks .


----------



## tjbnwi

blacktop said:


> They want crinks in their necks .


How often do you plug and unplug items on a counter? Our stuff gets plugged in and left that way. Even when cleaning, just move, clean, put back. 

I’ll get a pic of the system tomorrow. 

Tom


----------



## TxElectrician

tjbnwi said:


> How often do you plug and unplug items on a counter? Our stuff gets plugged in and left that way. Even when cleaning, just move, clean, put back.
> 
> I’ll get a pic of the system tomorrow.
> 
> Tom


Our coffee pot and microwave stay put, everything else is stored when not in use


----------



## Tinstaafl

We use a crockpot regularly, but it's not a permanent countertop fixture. Ditto for a mixer, Cuisinart, blender, electric knife and whatnot. I'd say something gets plugged/unplugged at least every 1-2 days, and the neck crick factor would be a major irritant for us.

Makes it a lot easier on the tile guy, though. :laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Microwave at our house is built in above double oven, only appliances on the counter is the coffee pot and toaster . I have an additional coffee pot in my office. 

We use standard plugs. Im in Texs court i put plugs in the backsplash and 3 in the island 

We do put many in the cabinet recently though, but many in the backsplash as well

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbuild

I would like to know how the adjustable pull out drawers work?? I don't think I've seen them like that, do have some info on those?

Looks great!! Your customers are lucky to have you!!


----------



## tjbnwi

Jonbuild said:


> I would like to know how the adjustable pull out drawers work?? I don't think I've seen them like that, do have some info on those?
> 
> Looks great!! Your customers are lucky to have you!!


X series pilaster system. 

http://xseriesbracket.com

Tenn-Tex makes the Quick Tray system, it's less expensive.

http://www.tenntex.com/quiktray-rollout-system.html

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I usually make my own. Infinitely variable.


----------



## Jaws

Got started. Demo should be complete tomorrow









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I usually make my own. Infinitely variable.


Without pictures....

The ones I linked adjust in 32 mm increments. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Without pictures....
> 
> The ones I linked adjust in 32 mm increments.
> 
> Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Thank you Leo.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

What hardware is used to attach the slides to the wood strip?


----------



## Leo G

Clipped T nut and a screw.


----------



## Jonbuild

Leo G said:


> Clipped T nut and a screw.



I might steal your idea for my current project, the problem is I already built the boxes and the drawers to be non adjustable so I'm trying to decide if I could make a jig to cut a T slot in the side panel....


----------



## Leo G

Keyhole slot bit is what I use. I always precut a dado slightly smaller than the depth and width of the slot so the bit only has to clean up and make the T


----------



## Leo G

I've been making my own T nuts because locally I can only find round. But I searched a bit last night and found this. Still might have to be ground a bit to make it slide but that's easy with an edge sander.

https://www.tnutz.com/product/et-010-10-32-10-32-economy-t-nut/

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X6JSLT...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077SRNHJ...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> I've been making my own T nuts because locally I can only find round. But I searched a bit last night and found this. Still might have to be ground a bit to make it slide but that's easy with an edge sander.
> 
> https://www.tnutz.com/product/et-010-10-32-10-32-economy-t-nut/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X6JSLT...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077SRNHJ...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it


Will any of these work?


http://www.aircraftspruce.com/categories/aircraft_parts/ap/menus/ha/nut_anchor.html


----------



## Leo G

Not at those prices 

The slot is either 1/2" or 3/8". I don't remember. It's about 3/32"-1/8" tall. It has to fit in there and the screw has to fit through the slide.


----------



## HP Millcon

This goes for this entire thread, but I tell my wife that whenever I start thinking I'm a real hotshot I come on here and get put back in my place. Some really outstanding work here.
I live and work in a very rural area and don't get to work on some of the high end stuff I see here much. But it inspires me to continually up my game. What an incredible resource.
Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## asevereid

HP Millcon said:


> This goes for this entire thread, but I tell my wife that whenever I start thinking I'm a real hotshot I come on here and get put back in my place. Some really outstanding work here.
> I live and work in a very rural area and don't get to work on some of the high end stuff I see here much. But it inspires me to continually up my game. What an incredible resource.
> Carry on, gentlemen.



Yep... These guys are good. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Two jobs today due to snow sliding down solar panels 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Time to go home


----------



## Jaws

Took an extra two days but they scraped the whole thing including bushes, sidewalks and retaining walls and left a spotless lot. 

Start form work Monday. Im going to run chain link temp fences on each side of the lot.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

That looks like a park, not a demo site.


----------



## B.Johnson

Day 3. (Day 2 was not picturesque)


----------



## Jaws

Just finished setting blocking and making samples for cheapo beams ive been doing lately. 

I'm ripping the boards today and my painters will distress them and put the first color of stain, and then the second color and we will hang them prestained and just lacquer them in place









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Finsihed about 10 days ago except hooking up equipment which they are doing now.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Been putting a lot siding and Boral on, and decking. We are welding up the bridge now. Swing, slide and zip line soon.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Before someone brings it up, the painters will cut in the top of the door frames with a brown. LOL


----------



## SPG

No photo since it all happened so quickly, but a few Sheriff's deputies with dogs and rifles just ran through the jobsite looking for a murder suspect on the run!


----------



## Leo G

Do you always conduct business with criminals :w00t:


----------



## SPG

Leo G said:


> Do you always conduct business with criminals :w00t:


Ha! Not anyone on this job. What they told me was some guy killed his wife and has been on the run for a few days. Someone picked him up hitchhiking and dropped him off down the road from us before realizing who he was. Best guess is that he's trying to hike over the mountain up into Canada.


----------



## asevereid

Working on some interior gates today...
HO is painting them this weekend... 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Finally finishing everything inside here. The fir timbers were a month late showing up










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Big and tall!


----------



## Calidecks

So my finisher Fred, is 68 he had to stop by for a doctors visit on his way to my job. Still has the bandage where they drew blood. In the last 5 years he had cancer, lost a kidney, also two hernias. He's been doing this 47 years!!!! Still showing up and out working the young guys!!











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Morning Wood

Leo G said:


> I've done it several times near what you have (14-15") Never had an issue. Oak is pretty stable as long as you take care of it. Seal the bottom before it's installed and then keep the top coated.
> 
> If you want to you can use white oak which is a much better outdoor wood.




It is white oak.


----------



## Calidecks

Lucky Lou and Fred did a stellar job on my slab today.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Morning Wood said:


> It is white oak.


Should be good to go then.


----------



## Mordekyle

Californiadecks said:


> So my finisher Fred, is 68 he had to stop by for a doctors visit on his way to my job. Still has the bandage where they drew blood. In the last 5 years he had cancer, lost a kidney, also two hernias. He's been doing this 47 years!!!! Still showing up and out working the young guys!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




As long as he's not late, no excuse for that, ever! 🤣🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> As long as he's not late, no excuse for that, ever! 🤣🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm the one that doesn't care if they are late. I trust them. Just to be clear. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Diamond D.

No wheelbarrows in Cali.?

Is a pump truck that cheap?

Just wondering, what with the short load and all.
That slab must have cost almost as much as the door. :blink:

D.


----------



## Calidecks

Diamond D. said:


> No wheelbarrows in Cali.?
> 
> 
> 
> Is a pump truck that cheap?
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering, what with the short load and all.
> 
> That slab must have cost almost as much as the door. :blink:
> 
> 
> 
> D.




Total for the pump, concrete and truck and pump operator, 1100 bucks. Not worth the labor to wheelbarrow. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

And that was 4000 psi 4" slump. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Mordekyle

Californiadecks said:


> I'm the one that doesn't care if they are late. I trust them. Just to be clear.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Just funnin', for the sake of others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madrina

A&E Exteriors said:


> This is ridiculous


Welcome to flat roofing!


----------



## asevereid

Got a little laminate and baseboard job wrapped up today... I hate laminate... I'll take stapled down engineered or prefinished hardwood over this any day. Even vinyl plank.




















Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakeshorecustom

Lakeshore Custom Homes - Traverse City Custom Home Builder


----------



## elementbldrs

My home for next 11 months. Replace all exterior glazing. 6,000 IGU’s. Building 10 years old, total caulking failure. 

Refresh 550 rooms. Demo and rebuild one total floor. Refresh 2 ballrooms and 11 smaller function rooms. Massive exterior retractable awning. Restaurant renovation. New exterior vestibule at street level. 

North of 50 mil. All while 80% occupied. 

Rather be building them ground up then this, but should be a fun one. Going to take all I got to pull it off.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

elementbldrs said:


> My home for next 11 months. Replace all exterior glazing. 6,000 IGU’s. Building 10 years old, total caulking failure.
> 
> Refresh 550 rooms. Demo and rebuild one total floor. Refresh 2 ballrooms and 11 smaller function rooms. Massive exterior retractable awning. Restaurant renovation. New exterior vestibule at street level.
> 
> North of 50 mil. All while 80% occupied.
> 
> Rather be building them ground up then this, but should be a fun one. Going to take all I got to pull it off.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11 months, that's one hell of a time frame....


----------



## elementbldrs

Theres three months off for peak season and so far 3 blackout dates for conventions within those 11 months too. Maybe peak out at 145 guys. I know we figure 42 glaziers at peak. 

My CPM schedule is 2,200 tasks and growing.... getting there. Searching to get some minions hired on to help me run this beast. Hoping they will carry the overtime and I can duck out once the days wind down. Let the mastermind get his beauty rest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

You the GC or Super?


----------



## elementbldrs

Super. Current plan is I’ll be Senior on this with 3 Supers under me. 
Got out of my gc hustle about 5 years ago. Paycheck is much more consistent now. Momma likes that, but I’m deep in the grind. It’s a short, fast burn, but gotta do it while I can. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

elementbldrs said:


> Theres three months off for peak season and so far 3 blackout dates for conventions within those 11 months too. Maybe peak out at 145 guys. I know we figure 42 glaziers at peak.
> 
> My CPM schedule is 2,200 tasks and growing.... getting there. Searching to get some minions hired on to help me run this beast. Hoping they will carry the overtime and I can duck out once the days wind down. Let the mastermind get his beauty rest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just curious, who foots the bill for this? You said there was a caulking failure after 10 years. Does the builder share any of that?


----------



## Calidecks

I'm here for you! 










Mike.
_______________


----------



## elementbldrs

65 mil lawsuit landed on the glazing and caulking Mfg jointly. Each glazing unit you can see it dripping maybe 6-12” inside. Same thing all units 33 stories up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

not sure i'd want to be an estimator on that job....

now as for your job....what a challenge...:thumbsup:

sounds like it would be fun.

Good Luck...:thumbsup:

keep us posted.


----------



## onmywayup

VinylHanger said:


> What is? That you have a corded Sawzall?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Seriously, somebody start a gofundme to get him a big boy saw! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

elementbldrs said:


> 65 mil lawsuit landed on the glazing and caulking Mfg jointly. Each glazing unit you can see it dripping maybe 6-12” inside. Same thing all units 33 stories up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


65 million!? Holy hell.

Every time I think of adding an employee I read a thread like this and think to myself, "No, that's just one step closer to a potential $65M lawsuit. Stay low, keep installing base trim in closets and leaving with a couple hundred bucks a day."

Glad there's guys like you and Griz that see this as a challenge rather than an ulcer factory. Enjoy the view!


----------



## NYgutterguy

Little bit of ladder work today. Lost a few hours of sleep last night due to the back of the house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Lean over?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Easy Gibson said:


> Lean over?




Me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

No, somebody has to document and be ready to call the ambulance. That's you.

Did you guy lean over the roof to fasten the side over the conservatory, or did you do a plywood/step ladder operation?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Easy Gibson said:


> No, somebody has to document and be ready to call the ambulance. That's you.
> 
> Did you guy lean over the roof to fasten the side over the conservatory, or did you do a plywood/step ladder operation?













Slate roof. My brother is about 50 pounds lighter than me 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

Easy Gibson said:


> 65 million!? Holy hell.
> 
> Every time I think of adding an employee I read a thread like this and think to myself, "No, that's just one step closer to a potential $65M lawsuit. Stay low, keep installing base trim in closets and leaving with a couple hundred bucks a day."
> 
> Glad there's guys like you and Griz that see this as a challenge rather than an ulcer factory. Enjoy the view!


He's the super, the ulcer factory is when you're the owner.


----------



## Randy Bush

NYgutterguy said:


> Slate roof. My brother is about 50 pounds lighter than me
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad that is your brother and not me. Looks like the windows are needing attention. 

Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Randy Bush said:


> Glad that is your brother and not me. Looks like the windows are needing attention.
> 
> Sent from my LG-V520 using Tapatalk




Called the company first that installed it. Was amazed there was zero flex. Real strong. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

Damn. Don't drop your screw gun.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Easy Gibson said:


> Damn. Don't drop your screw gun.




Funny. I was on the ladder next to him and told him to pass the snips and hammer lol. He was only up there for 5 minutes to take old gutter down and a couple minutes to screw off new one. All worked out well. Homeowner is even giving me a couple of Yankees tickets 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Ordered up these protectors for my RLS lippage system. (Thanks Tom) I like them! No scratches on this soft marble and the tiles hardly move at all when tightening the wedges.


----------



## griz

Inner10 said:


> He's the super, the ulcer factory is when you're the owner.


uh, no....not exactly...

your pretty knowledgeable on a lot of things....

but you missed the boat on this one...


----------



## Inner10

griz said:


> uh, no....not exactly...
> 
> your pretty knowledgeable on a lot of things....
> 
> but you missed the boat on this one...


Is being a super a high stress job, yes, does it compare to running a business, nah.


----------



## Jonbuild

Knotty alder, rough sawn, miter lock joint, beam box















Boards glued to width and length, length of 22 feet, width 12 1/4", lengths where joined with dominos and pocket screws 








Rough sawn setup, with one tooth bent slightly up





















No room to assemble before put up, so assembled, glued, and clamped in place, it locked in real nice!!








Miter lock jig for the beam legs, it took me a while to come up with a plan on how I was going to balance my router on the edge of a board!!


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> This chit ****ing sucks ....careful what you wish for...




Starting to miss banging on shingles ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

NYgutterguy said:


> Starting to miss banging on shingles ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not particularly no...lol

I guess I'm earning my stripes on this pig


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Not particularly no...lol
> 
> I guess I'm earning my stripes on this pig




Keep the pics coming. Anytime I'm having a bad day on a house I'm just gonna look at the pics over and over. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

What is the reason for the thickness? Tones of layers or something else I am unaware of?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

FrankSmith said:


> What is the reason for the thickness? Tones of layers or something else I am unaware of?


Me? They just kept adding layers of pitch over the last 100ish years


----------



## rblakes1

Started this one yesterday, the original plan was to just scrape and skim the ceiling, but it turned out to be homasote. Grabbed some sheets of 1/4" rock this morning and went over everything. Homeowner opted for that instead of having to remove the crown and rip out the homasote. Using the 1/4" still allows a little reveal on the top of the crown.

I'll head back there tomorrow afternoon to do another coat, then sand Thursday









Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Still working on the wine cabinet. Had to drill 492 holes into the stretchers. 










Now I have to drill 250 or so holes into 48 posts.

So I had to make a jig to do the 6 holes per post. Found a pc of aluminum tube stock kicking around. 1/2" OD, 3/8"ID. So I got some 3/8" threaded rod, bunch of nuts and washers.

Started out by cutting the tube stock to 13/16" and put a small bevel on one side of the OD, used a deburring tool on the insided. This is how they will be mounted on the threaded rod. Surrounded by washers and nuts.










Ripped some 3/4" stock to 2" x 5", drilled a 1/2" hole in the corner and shaped it so it would work as a flip stop. Banged the aluminum tube stock I had made earlier into the hole. It was a very snug fit.










Made some standoffs and a fence. Put all the nuts, washers and flip stops onto the threaded rod and the rod onto the standoffs.










It's nice because you can just push the stock in and the flip will lift up. I have to make 6 holes in each post. So I'll push it under the stops except for the last one and then just keep moving it left until all the holes are drilled. This will keep them all precisely in the same position.










Should make the holes go pretty quick per post.


----------



## Jonbuild

Leo G said:


> I've been making my own T nuts because locally I can only find round. But I searched a bit last night and found this. Still might have to be ground a bit to make it slide but that's easy with an edge sander.
> 
> https://www.tnutz.com/product/et-010-10-32-10-32-economy-t-nut/
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06X6JSLT...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B077SRNHJ...olid=3483ASHZW2ICM&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it



Thanks to Leo!! 👍🏻

I was able to do an adjustable pull out shelf









Template for my 24 mm template guide


----------



## Leo G

What T nuts did you end up using?

And don't thank the Leo. It just swells his head more than it already is. :lol:


----------



## Jonbuild

I got some 10x24s I believe they are, then ground them down with the belt sander to fit in the key slot... the screw head is just a touch big with 5/8th drawer sides, have you been using #8s??


----------



## Leo G

I think I use #10s


----------



## Jonbuild

Leo G said:


> I think I use #10s


 "brad hole tee nuts" is the ones I used, they are different from the ones you posted, they where all I could find locally...


----------



## Leo G

Those are the ones I use to use until I couldn't source them anymore. I like those over the ones with the little spikes. I have to cut the spikes off and then grind them.

I made a jig out of hard maple that was the correct width. Had a bolt in the center of the thickness of the board that held the T nut in place and then I'd grind it on the edge sander until both sides were flush with the hard maple board. That way they were all the same.

Pretty tiring to do that a lot. That's why I started to look for a source of a couple hundred that would work. Then I'd just stuff'm in a box and pull them out as needed.


----------



## rblakes1

Jonbuild said:


> Thanks to Leo!! 👍🏻
> 
> I was able to do an adjustable pull out shelf
> 
> View attachment 450154
> 
> 
> Template for my 24 mm template guide
> View attachment 450162
> 
> 
> View attachment 450178


That's an interesting trim detail, I've never seen that before

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonbuild

rblakes1 said:


> That's an interesting trim detail, I've never seen that before
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


It is from the original builder, from what I understand he did that in all his houses, multi million dollar houses, I did a complete gut the homeowner wanted to keep the trim detail 

I've gotten pretty efficient towards the end of the job, but it still takes lot of time...


----------



## Big Johnson

Jonbuild said:


> It is from the original builder, from what I understand he did that in all his houses, multi million dollar houses, I did a complete gut the homeowner wanted to keep the trim detail
> 
> I've gotten pretty efficient towards the end of the job, but it still takes lot of time...


It looks fancy I just don’t get the one leg being angled at top and the other straight and the varying widths. I like symmetry.


----------



## Jonbuild

Big Johnson said:


> It looks fancy I just don’t get the one leg being angled at top and the other straight and the varying widths. I like symmetry.


In that pic the header continues across a closet door, I'll post a picture with the door


----------



## Big Johnson

Jonbuild said:


> In that pic the header continues across a closet door, I'll post a picture with the door


Ahh. I thought that was a corner.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

23 hours straight on this section....time for bed


----------



## Leo G

You're a machine.


----------



## Leo G

And why dye it blue?


----------



## Robie

I'll take a wild guess...

The final color of the trim will be blue????

Or, it shows where the highs and lows are during sanding.


----------



## Leo G

Looks like it was painted on. The description says knife grade.


----------



## asevereid

They dye it blue (this painting crew) so that they don't miss any spots when they're sanding. 
Crackshot is just a DAP product.. A filler that's commonly used on paint grade trim around here. 


Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Getting ready to cut&stack the roof on this one.


----------



## griz

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Getting ready to cut&stack the roof on this one.


you suck....:whistling :thumbup: :laughing:


----------



## griz

you any where close to the volcano ?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

griz said:


> you any where close to the volcano ?


No.. 200 miles away and if our trade winds stay with us safe from the Vog-SO2 and ash. If we lose our trades we will be gagging.


----------



## heavy_d

It's got stuff all over it, but here's a 2 level deck I just built.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

And here's what I did yesterday. I had dug and poured the footings on Wednesday.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Was watering the garden and it started to rain. The wife was over my sisters and they were walking the dogs. CT had nothing new going on and the news is all old. So I went to the shop to finish up wiring the wine rack for LED lighting. Yesterday I drilled the appropriate holes and mounted the aluminum track that will enclose the LEDs. I stuck some LED strips in there to see how it'd look before I went home after 2 hours.

So today I got a package with my Makita flood light and a package of some terminal blocks with buss bar adapters. Got my solding iron out of the drawer and fired it up.

Cut the LED strips to length, soldered a length of wire to it, tested it with the power supply. Stuck it though the hole and down the aluminum channel and tested it again. Then peeled the protective tape off the back and adhered it to the track. Then I did the terminal block. Took the red buss and cut every odd one off, took the black buss and cut every even one off and put them on the terminal block. Now every other one is positive and negative. 

Then I wire a female 2.1x5.5mm connector to the terminal block, and then wired the first LED strip into it. Did this for the other 2 LED strips that will go onto this power supply. Did it again on the other cabinets for the other 3 LED strips.

Here's the top of the cabinets with the terminal blocks.

Right cabinet









Left cabinet









Wine cabinets lit up.









Still have to put the backs on them then the upper sections will be complete.


----------



## Leo G

Here's the lower cabinet with the top on it. I'd love to put the uppers on it but they're to heavy for me to safely handle by myself and the other guys in the area had all gone home. The plywood area will be covered by the uppers. The pullouts still need to be made and installed. Would love to bring this up to the clients house tomorrow but rain is in the forecast and I don't want to get caught in it with my open bed pickup.


----------



## overanalyze

Client wanted flush vents in their wood floor. No options to match the engineered flooring they chose. Ordered some hickory drop in vents and made template. Routed the floor out for the vents and did a minor amount of trimming to get them flush vents. 12 in all to do.


----------



## tjbnwi

One cabinet.

(When I up load from the iPad the photos rotate, no clue why)

Tom


----------



## Leo G

You gotta length on that cabinet?


----------



## tjbnwi

13’ 4-1/8”.

Working on the islands now, one is 40 square feet, the other is 20 square feet, both go in the same kitchen. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Hope there's no tight corners in the house :w00t:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Hope there's no tight corners in the house :w00t:


This is the home they’re going in.

http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/blog/new-custom-home-black-forest-colorado/

Tom


----------



## Leo G

It's not going to make it up those stairs...:jester:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> It's not going to make it up those stairs...:jester:


That alcove gets 2 42x96x27-1/2 flanking cabinets, the stile on the left one overlays that stairwell wall cap, then one cabinet fit between them, 2 floating shelves on the wall.

Stand it on end, vertical lift.

I’m having movers deliver them from the shop to the home and place them in their respective rooms. I’m to old to be moving this stuff. 

By the way, this is one of the smaller homes of the 6 they have going up right now. 

Tom


----------



## Easy Gibson

Ugh, just finish this stupid thing already. 

I wanna see new projects.


----------



## Leo G

I'm gonna keep working on this thing for a few more weeks. Just for you. :jester:


----------



## Easy Gibson

I finished a job yesterday that I was positive I was going to be buried at.

Got paid and everything. Couldn't believe it. Woke up today in shock that I didn't have to go back there. I was practically crying tears of joy at the breakfast table today.


----------



## Leo G

I'm paid in full. Really didn't want to be as I still need to finish up. After the cabinets got installed I asked for a check, he wrote out for the remaining amount. I didn't argue.


----------



## KAP

tjbnwi said:


> An island in the shop.
> 
> Glad I’m not moving it to the home...
> 
> Tom


Almost didn't re-orientate the first one because of the way the clamp read, but then I saw the background... :laughing:


----------



## cedarboarder

Easy Gibson said:


> I finished a job yesterday that I was positive I was going to be buried at.
> 
> Got paid and everything. Couldn't believe it. Woke up today in shock that I didn't have to go back there. I was practically crying tears of joy at the breakfast table today.


one of those jobs hey? have only had one like that before. I call em ground hog jobs.


----------



## asevereid

I'm still so glad I bought these... So handy. 
(Winbags air shim) 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Island #2 assembled. Still don't know what hardware I'm using...

Island #1 photos properly orientated.

On to the prep kitchen (yep, 2 kitchens on the main floor next to each other).

Tom


----------



## Deckhead

asevereid said:


> I'm still so glad I bought these... So handy.
> (Winbags air shim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


Those things are so useful. I bought them because of a sale and kinda thought they were gimmicks. One of those things - you find more uses for it the more you use it.


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> Island #2 assembled. Still don't know what hardware I'm using...
> 
> Island #1 photos properly orientated.
> 
> On to the prep kitchen (yep, 2 kitchens on the main floor next to each other).
> 
> Tom


That your new shop in Colorado? Looks nice!


----------



## tjbnwi

When you know you can't lift it off an assembly bench by yourself...

If you have to work under something lifted, block it out.

Love my old bag(s)...

Tom


----------



## Jackie_N

New here, I guess this is a good introduction! 

Wood panelling at a community center basketball court


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Getting the roof stacked out on this reno,,


----------



## asevereid

Alright, a little more detail on this thing before I get back to it tomorrow.... The building is for recovering addicts or folks down on their luck (to the best of my knowledge). Our job is to get the interior trim done. Three floors, some two dozen units, a few offices, laundry and common areas, and I'm waiting to hear what the trim detail on the stairwells is. 
I'm currently the only one from the company I currently work for available to be on site, so this has been a great reintroduction to the commercial world. 
I spend almost a quarter to a third of my day asking questions, getting answers, and trying to coordinate with the drywall, painting, and flooring subs (all on site, all in various stages of completion). 
Things seem to be lining up good for this week... I'll be in the second floor casing the corridor, then back up on the third to install chair and crash rail, then follow that up with the small crown trim if the drywall crew completes their t-bar ceiling... If not, it's back in to the suites to install door hardware, and all of the slabs need extra prep before that happens anyways... Then I'm waiting on the privacy sets for the bathrooms , and then I need to hound them for the tp holders and towel bars 
Then I still need to install the arborite on 2 and 1,and repeat the trim process on 1 before I can finally get the hell out of here... 
Oh man, I can't wait to finish this one... 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

asevereid said:


> I'm still so glad I bought these... So handy.
> (Winbags air shim)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


I see home shmepot sells them now. Might pick some up.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Deck I finished today.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Have a look see!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Long day. Installed a 2 pc baseboard in the wine cab room. Wasn't much, two long pcs and two short pcs. Filled the holes, caulked the top to the wall and then put on the last coat of paint by brush. I had put 2 coats on in the shop with a pressure cup gun.

Then I put a shelving unit into the closet in the room. 40" wide, 48" tall, two pullouts. Went in nice, had to take 1/32" off the bottom shelf, just wouldn't go in because of a slight taper in the parallel-ness of the wall. They had the baskets and I made sure they would fit nicely. Looks like they'll put veggies into the baskets.










Put the top onto the wine cabinet. Two cuts, on on each end to make it fit. Had to put a slight taper on the molding on the long side to fit it to the wall.










Then I put a small cherry quarter round around a room that the HO tried to paint the baseboard. He hit the floor, a lot. The round over was to cover his sins. No pic.

Sno and I took out a door, put up a wall and then a cabinet. They painted the wall and I finally got around to putting up the baseboard on that side. No pic.

As I was cleaning up I noticed that I missed a pc of baseboard in the room. About 6" long with a 1" outside miter return to a door casing. All the tools were put away by then so it wasn't happening today. I left the baseboard in the garage and next time I'm up I'll put it up. So pissed.


----------



## Leo G

166 bottles of wine on the 166 bottle of wine.....

Customer supplied image that I photoshopped the hell out of.


----------



## asevereid

I've got the third floor on this building nearly complete... Can't finish the chair and crash rail until I've gotten the corner protectors. But, the 'crown' is installed, and the architects, designers, and clients did a tour last week to check everything out. 
Now they want the crown installed before the drop ceiling goes in , because they don't like the look of the L angle protruding past the crown. 
Layout for arborite and crown is complete on the second floor, and I've got my jigs ready to get on to door prep. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> 166 bottles of wine on the 166 bottle of wine.....
> 
> Customer supplied image that I photoshopped the hell out of.
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/DEC6EA17E945839/medium.jpg[/
> 
> http://www.fototime.com/C4AB4D263808DD6/orig.jpg[/[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> All that money for the rack and they filled it up for $332.


----------



## Leo G

Somehow, I doubt that's what's in there. :laughing: But I also doubt it's $100+ a bottle wine either. Although I'll bet there's a few of those tucked away in there.


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> All that money for the rack and they filled it up for $332.




2 buck chuck isn't that bad of wine. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Californiadecks said:


> 2 buck chuck isn't that bad of wine.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


... For $2.


Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

2 bucks! that's the price of a coffee lol
how do they make money on 2 buck wine?


----------



## Robie

It ain't the quality of the wine they were looking for...it was bragging rights for the method of storage.

They certainly got bragging rights.


----------



## Big Johnson

cedarboarder said:


> 2 bucks! that the price of a coffee lol
> how do they make money on 2 buck wine?


In Canada that wouldn’t even cover the tax.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> It ain't the quality of the wine they were looking for...it was bragging rights for the method of storage.
> 
> They certainly got bragging rights.


Isn't that sweet. :whistling


----------



## Robie

Leo G said:


> Isn't that sweet. :whistling


Once a year Leo...just once a year.


----------



## Leo G

I can accept that.


As you were.


----------



## KAP

cedarboarder said:


> 2 bucks! that's the price of a coffee lol
> how do they make money on 2 buck wine?


Starbucks charges more than that just for coffee... :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks

asevereid said:


> ... For $2.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk




There was a time in my life I drank mad dog 20 20, and night train just to get where I needed to be with couch money. :laughing:


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> There was a time in my life I drank mad dog 20 20, and night train just to get where I needed to be with couch money. :laughing:
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No Red Lady:blink:


----------



## Deckhead

There can only be two types of people drink MD20-20 and/or Boone's Farm... Drunks and people who are already drunk.

That stuff is horrible.


----------



## Donohue Const

I'm back!!, maybe no one noticed I was gone
I got locked out with my new phone and could not log in
been working on siding this 29 unit condo on the lakes
back steps were also rotted, so we built new ones









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Donohue Const said:


> I'm back!!, maybe no one noticed I was gone
> I got locked out with my new phone and could not log in
> been working on siding this 29 unit condo on the lakes
> back steps were also rotted, so we built new ones
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Welcome back brother... How's the hand treating you by the way?

That thread was epic. I always think of you whenever I see anything _Minn-uh-so-cold" (Hugh Hewitt's words of wisdom)

What materials you using there? Looks like Trex for the steps?


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> There can only be two types of people drink MD20-20 and/or Boone's Farm... Drunks and people who are already drunk.
> 
> That stuff is horrible.


You forgot teenagers. 

We gave a bottle of Strawberry Hill and Apple Jack to a friend for his 60th birthday. 

Tom


----------



## Jonbuild

More beam boxes being built



























I will have to get a better picture of the beams completed, I'm using my festool planer with rustic undulating head, to give it a rustic look


----------



## asevereid

Jonbuild said:


> More beam boxes being built
> 
> View attachment 454873
> View attachment 454881
> View attachment 454889
> View attachment 454897
> 
> 
> I will have to get a better picture of the beams completed, I'm using my festool planer with rustic undulating head, to give it a rustic look


Yes, get more pics... I want to see the finish that those planer blades produce 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jonbuild said:


> More beam boxes being built
> 
> View attachment 454873
> View attachment 454881
> View attachment 454889
> View attachment 454897
> 
> 
> I will have to get a better picture of the beams completed, I'm using my festool planer with rustic undulating head, to give it a rustic look


You using the lock miter bit on those corners?


----------



## rescraft

So you were climb cutting, freehand with your router?


----------



## tjbnwi

rescraft said:


> So you were climb cutting, freehand with your router?


Seeing as the router has an edge guide on it and is locked to the rail, don't know if I'd call it free hand. 

At times, I've climb cut with a 3-5/8" panel raising bit freehand in hardwoods using the 2200. The router didn't even know it had a load on it. Smoothest router I have ever used. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Went back and got some pics with the DSLR














































And the closet shelving unit.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Went back and got some pics with the DSLR


Fronts later?


----------



## Leo G

Nope. Suppose to hold cases of wine. Not chessboards. He still needs to find a table and hang a light. I suppose that's where the chessboard will go.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

rescraft said:


> So you were climb cutting, freehand with your router?





tjbnwi said:


> Seeing as the router has an edge guide on it and is locked to the rail, don't know if I'd call it free hand.
> 
> At times, I've climb cut with a 3-5/8" panel raising bit freehand in hardwoods using the 2200. The router didn't even know it had a load on it. Smoothest router I have ever used.
> 
> Tom


Wait a minute! That's not a climb cut. The router is moving counter-clockwise on the workpiece. Just because he's pulling rather than pushing does not make it a climb cut.

Unless I don't truly understand the definition of a climb cut.


----------



## Leo G

Climb cutting is pulling the router with the rotation of the bit. You are correct in your thinking.


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> Nope. Suppose to hold cases of wine. Not chessboards. He still needs to find a table and hang a light. I suppose that's where the chessboard will go.


OK... saw the pull-outs and...


----------



## Leo G

That's why I made the pullouts pretty. :whistling


----------



## KAP

Leo G said:


> That's why I made the pullouts pretty. :whistling


Yeah, but you didn't put a scoop in.... *"Scoop, there it is... Scoop, there it is..." * :laughing:

Actually, a "V on the center of the pull-out to tie into the above, might've been a good alternative design feature since the pull-out was exposed... that or a routed design that flows through from left PO thru the right PO... but sometimes simplest is best...

Came out real nice though... :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Wait a minute! That's not a climb cut. The router is moving counter-clockwise on the workpiece. Just because he's pulling rather than pushing does not make it a climb cut.
> 
> Unless I don't truly understand the definition of a climb cut.


Notice I never said that was a climb cut? 

To me a climb cut is moving the router opposite bit rotation. I have done this free hand with the panel raising bit. 

Had on of the newbies do this today with a 1/4” straight bit in the 700. Up and out the work piece faster than he could react. I thiught it was funny. Got to maintain a sense of humor with newbs. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G




----------



## B.Johnson

I have to admit that the "Push Pull" thing confused me. What difference would it make which side of the router that he was standing on. :blink:


----------



## B.Johnson

Leo G said:


> Went back and got some pics with the DSLR


Great work as always Leo. The only thing I don't like is that the color of the wall blends too much with your stained wood. If it was me I'd repaint the wall.


----------



## tjbnwi

B.Johnson said:


> I have to admit that the "Push Pull" thing confused me. What difference would it make which side of the router that he was standing on. :blink:


It matters not at all.....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

B.Johnson said:


> Great work as always Leo. The only thing I don't like is that the color of the wall blends too much with your stained wood. If it was me I'd repaint the wall.


You don't really notice it when you are looking at the whole unit. Just the contrast between the Maple and the Saple' as a divider between the upper and lower units.


----------



## rescraft

Leo G said:


>


That is not correct.


----------



## rescraft

OOPs, wrong answer to wrong post. My bad.:sad:


----------



## Calidecks

Room addition with a folding wall










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

I like the Track saw for cutting drywall. :jester:


----------



## Leo G

Had to replace the cabinet above the refrigerator because the client wanted a fridge that was 2" taller. I made a new shorter cabinet and also make the space 3/4" wider on request from them. 

Here's the pic right after the original installation.









And here's the replacement cabinet. I primed the cab and then remembered about the crown needing to be replaced because it was 3/4" wider. I had some crown kicking around that was already painted so they won't have to prime. You can see the bright spots on either side of the uprights below the cabinet where I had to fill in the space that was left from the original cabinet. It'll all get painted the original red. I got done with the install at 4:30 and the new fridge was scheduled to be delivered between 4:30 and 6:00. The client thought it would be easier to install it before I put up my cabinets  Glad I beat them there. I would have been upset to have to work around the new fridge.


----------



## Patrickstew

Another example of straight shake by some other builder locally. No great way to make it look any different. Will send pic of staggered as I prefer to install for comparison. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Big Johnson said:


> It looks bad. Aesthetics are important on the fronts of houses. Sorry if my comment was insulting.
> 
> I’m not here to inform, most on here know more than me. I’m here to learn and inject snide comments.
> 
> I do know what looks good and what doesn’t, I’m an expert in that arena.















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Another day another dollar....except this mess at the cricket....that's extra. LoL


----------



## Leo G

Unfortunately my retail hardwood dealer closed down. It was where I'd go if I only needed a few boards. Great selection, retail pricing. But it was better than buying lots of wood I don't need wholesale at great prices. 

So I went to another hardwood dealer that is still nearby, but not 8 minutes away like the former one was. 1/2 hour drive each way. So anyway, I needed some birch for a top for a cabinet. It'll match what they have in the kitchen on top of a cabinet that divides the kitchen and living room.

So I glued it up. It'll get stained the same as the other top in the room.


----------



## Patrickstew

DCDEVINC said:


> First post here... here is one of my most recent completed projects... lots of headaches and nightmares along the way (arguments between architect/engineer and building Owner).. whatcha think??
> View attachment 455777
> View attachment 455785
> View attachment 455801
> View attachment 455809
> View attachment 455817
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It’s gorgeous. Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Beach house on Folly for my buddy. Ipe to follow. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

I have seen pics of this done and came up with my own way for this project. It is good to have friends that have a water jet.

I used fiberglass cloth and resin to reinforce the marble prior to having them cut on the water jet. 

They seem very solid. I might still epoxy a stainless rod in the middle on the bottom to prevent breaking if they get stepped on.

I did have some minor tweaking to get the vent fitting nice because the floor tiles were cut with my wet saw and grinder when I installed the floor.


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> I have seen pics of this done and came up with my own way for this project. It is good to have friends that have a water jet.
> 
> I used fiberglass cloth and resin to reinforce the marble prior to having them cut on the water jet.
> 
> They seem very solid. I might still epoxy a stainless rod in the middle on the bottom to prevent breaking if they get stepped on.
> 
> I did have some minor tweaking to get the vent fitting nice because the floor tiles were cut with my wet saw and grinder when I installed the floor.
> 
> https://youtu.be/BN7c5m6Wgw8https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180614/e32b904632e0dea22de223d537d76bc8.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180614/8dc8716e8f94757919d8629f0dd28064.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180614/0accd461d33608ae56f2e59b455bb79c.jpg[/[I][url]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180614/c8362436de5d95f8845c4a84eebfc615.jpg[/url][/I[/quote]
> 
> 
> Do those slots add up to 28 square inches of area?


----------



## overanalyze

Big Johnson said:


> Do those slots add up to 28 square inches of area?


Nope. Why?


----------



## Big Johnson

overanalyze said:


> Nope. Why?


That’s what a standard 6” diameter duct has.


----------



## overanalyze

Big Johnson said:


> That’s what a standard 6” diameter duct has.


I know that...but a lot of vent inserts don't match that. I think I have 18" give or take and this bath has 3 supply runs in a small space so reducing a little airflow isn't a concern. The marble strength was a bigger concern and I wanted to keep the material between openings a little beefier to help with that.


----------



## 91782

overanalyze said:


> I have seen pics of this done and came up with my own way for this project. It is good to have friends that have a water jet.
> 
> I used fiberglass cloth and resin to reinforce the marble prior to having them cut on the water jet.
> 
> They seem very solid. I might still epoxy a stainless rod in the middle on the bottom to prevent breaking if they get stepped on.
> 
> I did have some minor tweaking to get the vent fitting nice because the floor tiles were cut with my wet saw and grinder when I installed the floor.


I am impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl

Add-a-level with an addition to provide some basement space and accommodate a large great room. Probably the last one of those I'll do. :wheelchair:


----------



## J.C.

We're finishing up phase 2 of a job I posted last year. Rumor has it that phase 3 will start in the fall. 



Guest bath vanity in high gloss Wenge.










Master bath vanities, and toilet rooms in high gloss wenge. Everyone has 27 drawers and roll outs in their bath vanities, right? 





























The theater room is a little different with a dull finish on the wenge.


----------



## Robie




----------



## griz

Robie said:


> View attachment 456337
> 
> 
> View attachment 456345


what's with the 4' supply tube?...:whistling


----------



## avenge

griz said:


> what's with the 4' supply tube?...:whistling


Looks like a supply line for a bidet.


----------



## Leo G

Got this done before the color disaster on the countertop.

Put in the pullouts and hung the doors. It's just primered and the client is going to paint it. I did the drawers while I was working on the staining of the counter. Tomorrow I'll put the clear coats on the countertop. The drawer fronts on while I'm waiting in between coats and get the backs cut and stapled on.



















The countertop hangs over the right side by about 28" and will enclose a wine cooler. It'll have a 4" stile against the wall.









This mimics the counter he has on a room dividing cabinet. It's why we chose the Birch, to keep in context of the room.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Lots of nice work on this page!!!
I've been working in the ceilings in the master closet and bath..The weathers been great for the beach lately!


----------



## J.C.

griz said:


> what's with the 4' supply tube?...:whistling


I think that's the cord for the heated seat.


----------



## rescraft

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Lots of nice work on this page!!!
> I've been working in the ceilings in the master closet and bath..The weathers been great for the beach lately!


The last pic, you look good in a bikini!


----------



## Leo G

No zoom lens either :sad:


----------



## Leo G

Well here's the cabinet installed.









And here it is in context with the previous cabinet that I made for them.









They have to paint the lower cabinet now. Then install a wine cooler in the open area. Snobnd helped me install it. Thanks Sno.


----------



## Texas Wax

Big Fun in Texas


----------



## PancakeBrock

Demoed/poured concrete inside of 120x70 tractor mechanic shop, sealed joints, put down hardener, insulated walls, put liner panels on all walls and ceiling, all new electric/lights/fans, built building for air compressor and pressure washer, rapid air products airline system with outlets, built 20x40 addition for tool room with liner panels, a whole bunch of unforseen stuff on this 44 year old building (like an active cess pool where the addition went and the owner thought they were on City sewer). Now we are replacing all sheets and trim on the outside.









Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Was the owner paying for city sewer? I knew a guy that paid for years until his leach field went bad and that's how he found out that his house had never been connected to municipal sewer. To add insult to injury, the township wouldn't give him a refund.


----------



## PancakeBrock

B.Johnson said:


> Was the owner paying for city sewer? I knew a guy that paid for years until his leach field went bad and that's how he found out that his house had never been connected to municipal sewer. To add insult to injury, the township wouldn't give him a refund.


They actually don't know if they were or not which blows my mind. This is a small town and I know property taxes and other things are crazy high here. So they might of thought they were or they could of been. However I called the city for a line locate and they said the sewer on this stretch of road was installed 8 years ago and only one business connected to it so they shouldn't of been charging them.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## andyroof1979

Almost dry for the night


----------



## Deckhead

andyroof1979 said:


> Almost dry for the night


Is it just me or is that seam stacked at the top?


----------



## andyroof1979

Deckhead said:


> Is it just me or is that seam stacked at the top?


Its close (12"ish), I added extra overlap to compensate


----------



## NYgutterguy

Did 6" half round gutters on this pool house. My buddy was gc and did most of the work. Inside was amazing










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Now that's what I'm talkin' about....^^^^


----------



## Big Johnson

NYgutterguy said:


> Did 6" half round gutters on this pool house. My buddy was gc and did most of the work. Inside was amazing https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180620/7a411ebc64706823f9b17d1c1f511391.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180620/3c27f465dd9c0932fed7241751265526.png[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180620/a26e1d9594a9ecff2adb01b56940ba09.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180620/ea8c2f990f3da4eeee9644070e23728a.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180620/65aa027a4f33fb68ef00ce0ca7e92e71.jpg[/I
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Are those hangers on the bottom or just decorative?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Gutter sits in the hanger. One more pic of inside







.


----------



## Deckhead

Man you guys do some nice gutter work. Never thought I'd say "nice gutters," but hey there ya go. That 45 corner is pretty impressive.

How big was that egg? What kinda gasser is that? That's a tasteful outdoor space not these gawdy conceptions we have near the beach here.


----------



## Leo G

Starting a new job. Putting cabinets into a knee wall.




























Face frame for the big cabinet









Quarter Sawn Red Oak.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Deckhead said:


> Man you guys do some nice gutter work. Never thought I'd say "nice gutters," but hey there ya go. That 45 corner is pretty impressive.
> 
> How big was that egg? What kinda gasser is that? That's a tasteful outdoor space not these gawdy conceptions we have near the beach here.



Thanks. 
Unfortunately I can't take credit for anything on that job. It was too small of a job to need 3 of us. My brother is a pretty bad ass installer. 








The miters are already fabricated for us. We just cut both gutters and cover with the miter. My brother in law said it's the largest egg they have. Few more pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

Guy had 2 of these and his wife was hot as hell.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

NYgutterguy said:


> Thanks.
> Unfortunately I can't take credit for anything on that job. It was too small of a job to need 3 of us. My brother is a pretty bad ass installer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The miters are already fabricated for us. We just cut both gutters and cover with the miter. My brother in law said it's the largest egg they have. Few more pics
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, if you have to physically do the work to be appreciated than Jaws and Griz don't get to take credit for anything:laughing:. 

Someone has to do everything BUT install it, that's worth a lot of credit. If you can be blamed when it goes wrong than you should be appreciated when it's right.


----------



## tjbnwi

Built a small one, applied finish to another of the small ones...all in a days work.

Tom


----------



## TNTRenovate

Just some custom organizers and shelves.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate

Custom desk









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

TNTSERVICES said:


> Just some custom organizers and shelves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


That angle stuff is always fun :whistling

Is it getting a face frame or something else?


Looks like it fit like a glove. On site or built away and brought?


----------



## TNTRenovate

Leo G said:


> That angle stuff is always fun :whistling
> 
> Is it getting a face frame or something else?
> 
> 
> Looks like it fit like a glove. On site or built away and brought?


It was a PITA.

Face trim going up tomorrow. We wanted it tight to the wall and an even reveal on the units so we built it in the garage and fit in place and will trim tomorrow. Building the tie cubby this evening. It's going to look pretty cool. Not bad for our first full on custom cabinetry/shelving.

I learned a lot on finishing. Definitely need to spray on the finish, but want to make sure we get it thick enough. Next buy is a pneumatic sprayer. Too much can go south brushing the finish. I spent a lot of time sanding down brush pull marks and drips. I sprayed the trim pieces with some cans of varnish and it came out much smoother and easier to finish.

What is you method of finishing? I sanded with 320. Then with 0000 Steel wool and then applied paste wax with 0000 Steel wool. It's a smooth a$$ finish but a PITA.

Also how do you eliminate the stain coming off during the finishing phase. It seems that just barely brushing the corner will pull it down to raw wood again.


----------



## Leo G

I spray. I use ML Campbell products.

You need to use a stain that isn't dissolved by the finish. If the finish can dissolve it, you can pull it from the wood. But spraying eliminates that.

Just because you're spraying doesn't mean you'll get away from drips. In spraying their called sags or curtains. Been there, done that. I hate brushing. I can do it, and at one time when I was doing it a lot I was pretty good. Could cut a line with my left hand standing on a ladder stretched out. I never intended to get good. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

I have my own angle cabinets going on right now. Doing Knee wall cabinets. Here's the cabinet that'll have doors. It's got a angled back to follow the roof line. It also has a face frame that is open on the left side to mate up with the larger cabinets face frame to make it look seamless.










Always fun to clamp up angles. Learned this trick a long time ago.










Put a screw into the edge and then clamp on that.










They may look like boards. But they are really drawer fronts, precision sized so they have a 5/64" margin on all sides :w00t:


----------



## Youngin'

All done, ready for marking. I should have picked a slightly friendlier drawer front but too late now!


----------



## Robie

Very nice.


----------



## Leo G

Slightly friendlier drawer front? What does that mean? :blink:


----------



## Youngin'

Leo G said:


> Slightly friendlier drawer front? What does that mean? :blink:


It clashes a little with the rest of the wood on the desk in my opinion. Mind you I think it's just more striking in the photo than in person for whatever reason so it's probably nothing.


----------



## Leo G

No, I agree. The grain stands out because it's not like the rest. Looks like plywood.


----------



## Leo G

Why the heck is my floor clean? Mystery to me. I don't remember sweeping lately.


----------



## heavy_d

An upper deck I just finished. Helical pile footings, trex rainescape on the big section.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Project for the lunch break. My friends dad was saying the rocks were bad in his beach and we have his annual 4th of July party Saturday. Asked my friend if he had his concrete come along in his pick up (hes a builder too) and he said yes and i had mine and a shovel so i called my job superintendent and said bring me 5 yards of play sand... 

I was tempted to sit here and talk to his dad, a retired builder, and drink beer in the shade and listen to his war stories about 45 years of building.... but I got to go back to work unfortunately lol









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

It’ll be washed away by the 4th.:001_tongue:


----------



## Jaws

Nah no current between now and Saturday. Shin dogs Saturday


Big Johnson said:


> It’ll be washed away by the 4th.:001_tongue:


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Framing in ceilings,,,


----------



## Leo G

Meh, more drawers. I was on the last one when the dovetail machine bit broke. I was about 4 pins into the first corner. These went slower than usual because I can only fit one side in at a time. 7 3/8" and under I can fit the whole drawer in there and just flip to do the 2nd run. 2 passes and done. With the 8 3/8" tall drawers I can't do that because they won't fit into the machine.










On three of the drawers I have to cut out a 1/4 circle on the back upper corner and lower the back by 2 1/8" so it fits the cabinets angled back. It's drawn in with pencil.
I wanted to do it before I assembled, but I spaced and went and assembled them all. That should make it a PITA, but it's still easily doable.


----------



## Robie

Do you use a backer board?


----------



## Leo G

Backerboard? You mean for blowout prevention? I do the pins and tails at the same time and the tail is the backer of the pins. The side goes vertical, inside facing out into the machine and the front has its end pressed up against the side but the inside is face down. Then you run the bit through the pcs and it cuts the pins and tails.

Not my machine, but it's nearly identical. I put my slot on after the dovetail cut. And I don't know why the hell she's nailing the dovetails. That's just idiotic.


----------



## tjbnwi

Going with a plywood template to guide a hole saw then rip the back off on the table saw?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I'd like to use a holesaw, but I worry about tearout since I can't come from the backside. Think I'll rip the kerf into the back and either use a jigsaw and sanding drum or a jig and a pattern router bit to cut the circle.


----------



## Robie

Geez...I thought I was uptown with my Leigh.


----------



## tjbnwi

When you clamp the template on, place a spoil board on the inside?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Actually I think I'll cut the back, use the jigsaw to remove most of the circle and then make a pattern that fits inside the drawer and use a flush router bit to clean it up. Ya ya... that's the ticket.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> Geez...I thought I was uptown with my Leigh.


The Leigh is great for fancy smancy joints. It can do a lot of interesting looking joints including a dovetail within a dovetail. But it's pathetically slow, only cuts one side at a time which means 8 cuts per drawer.

As you can see it's 2 passes for a normal size drawer - fast.


----------



## Leo G

Leo G said:


> Actually I think I'll cut the back, use the jigsaw to remove most of the circle and then make a pattern that fits inside the drawer and use a flush router bit to clean it up. Ya ya... that's the ticket.


Cut through so it'll fall off when the circles are cut.









Cut the circles on both sides and remove.









Make the jig so it clamps on the inside of the drawer referencing the top.
Route using a bottom bearing flush cut bit.









Sand it up.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Backerboard? You mean for blowout prevention? I do the pins and tails at the same time and the tail is the backer of the pins. The side goes vertical, inside facing out into the machine and the front has its end pressed up against the side but the inside is face down. Then you run the bit through the pcs and it cuts the pins and tails.
> 
> Not my machine, but it's nearly identical. I put my slot on after the dovetail cut. And I don't know why the hell she's nailing the dovetails. That's just idiotic.
> 
> https://youtu.be/i04



Well that drawer isn’t going to hold much..


----------



## B.Johnson

We've been in our current house almost three years now. I've spent some time the last few weekends working on our home theatre. I was going to paint the walls that are still just primed burgandy, but I'm kind of liking the black and white thing.


----------



## JFElec

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

B.Johnson said:


> We've been in our current house almost three years now. I've spent some time the last few weekends working on our home theatre. I was going to paint the walls that are still just primed burgandy, but I'm kind of liking the black and white thing.


I’m not sure which is weirder, you watching the Matrix, or me knowing it’s the Matrix...

Tom


----------



## mrcat

That's a cool looking fridge

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFElec

mrcat said:


> That's a cool looking fridge
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Lol, it’s quite the POP of color... I’ve seen a bunch of Smeg brand items in some retro-infused white kitchens I’ve worked on- have started to become a bit of a trend in parts of Boston recently...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrcat

JFElec said:


> Lol, it’s quite the POP of color... I’ve seen a bunch of Smeg brand items in some retro-infused white kitchens I’ve worked on- have started to become a bit of a trend in parts of Boston recently...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're about to pull the trigger on a new fridge, I just looked smeg up to show my wife. 
Changed my mind when I saw the prices lol.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## JFElec

mrcat said:


> We're about to pull the trigger on a new fridge, I just looked smeg up to show my wife.
> Changed my mind when I saw the prices lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Haha, no kidding. 

Design = cool
Price = deeply uncool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> I’m not sure which is weirder, you watching the Matrix, or me knowing it’s the Matrix...
> 
> Tom


It's one of my favorite movies. Starting with the lobby scene and up to when the helicopter crashes into the building it's great in surround sound.

One of the greatest romantic movies ever. :thumbup:


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> I’m not sure which is weirder, you watching the Matrix, or me knowing it’s the Matrix...
> 
> Tom





B.Johnson said:


> It's one of my favorite movies. Starting with the lobby scene and up to when the helicopter crashes into the building it's great in surround sound.
> 
> One of the greatest romantic movies ever. :thumbup:


All three were on last Sunday. There's 8 hours of my life I'll never get back.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> All three were on last Sunday. There's 8 hours of my life I'll never get back.


I didn’t know there were 3 Matrix movies.

A great movie for sound effects on surround sound-U-571.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> I didn’t know there were 3 Matrix movies.
> 
> 
> Tom


I learned last Sunday.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Working with META for the next couple weeks


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Got them installed today. We got to the house just in time for the skies to let go. Good thing I finish most sides. What did get wet was dried off in 15 minutes with a fan blowing on it.
> 
> Really good that they were in small pcs. Never would have gotten them up the stairs and around all the corners. Got a little worried with the 36"x 92 1/2" face frame, but didn't have any issues.
> 
> Brought 3 of my Husky folding benches and some moving blankets. Put the face frame on top of that and then each cabinet one at a time. Brought some 24" squeeze clamps to keep things put while driving the pocket screws. Pocket screwed the left and right cabinets all the way around, top, middle and bottom. The center cabinet I put glue on the left and right side biscuits and pocket screwed the top, middle and bottom. Kept the clamps on the sides for 25 minutes while we took a break.
> 
> After that I made sure the face frame would be straight. Had to add a layer of blanket on the middle Husky bench to get everything perfectly straight. Then we put the back on and screwed it together. Took the cabinet off the benches and then flipped it on its back and put the full length toe kick on.
> 
> Then all that was left was to slide them it place. Fit like a glove. Two 4" screws through the floor at either end of the drawer cabinet and 2 screws into the right stud. I took the hinge plates off, drilled a countersink hole and put 2" screws in. Put the hinge plates back on and hung the doors. Then put the drawers in and adjusted them a little to make them perfect. Total length of the cabinets is about 134".
> 
> Went smoother than I figured. Unusual.
> 
> Oh, and the little Milwaukee fan worked great.




You learned all that from my office thread dint ya?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

What'd I learn?


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> What'd I learn?




All that. Everything. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I don't remember learning anything :lol:


----------



## asevereid

Same ****, different day... Going to move down to the first floor in this project by the second or third day of next week. 
Contact wording issues are now muddying the scope of work to be completed. If I continue to work based on the original agreement, I can be off of this project by the end of next week... If it goes in to the expectations of the GC (upon approval of payment), then I may be able to get out of here within two weeks. 
More arborite, more plain Jane trim, more door hardware... 
And... Does dummy hardware really need to be that complicated? I swear... This door and hardware supplier has no foresight in to how their products get installed with the slabs and jambs that they provided.









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Really enjoying this little change of pace.


----------



## Randy Bush

A&E Exteriors said:


> Really enjoying this little change of pace.


Looks good, any reason the old roof and new one aren't tied in so there is not going to be that crazy side wall to roof valley?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Randy Bush said:


> Looks good, any reason the old roof and new one aren't tied in so there is not going to be that crazy side wall to roof valley?


Because that's what is shown on the plans is the only good answer I have


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Randy Bush said:


> Looks good, any reason the old roof and new one aren't tied in so there is not going to be that crazy side wall to roof valley?


How do you even do that properly?


----------



## Designed2Fail

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> How do you even do that properly?


Flat roofing membrane of some kind. TPO, Carlile, Duro-Last ext. Run the membrane up both sides about 2ft and then shingle and side over it.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> How do you even do that properly?


6/12 full width cricket/ saddle


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> any reason the old roof and new one aren't tied in so there is not going to be that crazy side wall to roof valley?



Incompetent “architect”.

The new roof is higher than the old and he probably didn’t know how to deal with that so he left it up to the framer to figure it out n


----------



## Big Johnson

Designed2Fail said:


> Flat roofing membrane of some kind. TPO, Carlile, Duro-Last ext. Run the membrane up both sides about 2ft and then shingle and side over it.


This idea is just like your name. :whistling


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Incompetent “architect”.
> 
> The new roof is higher than the old and he probably didn’t know how to deal with that so he left it up to the framer to figure it out n


I have had to deal with that before, not real hard to do .


----------



## Jaws

I've actually run into Andy situation a couple times here when when building off of other people's plans, did you consider sending the designer an email asking if you could just tie the roof into the other roof? Does not look like it would be an issue to do so and would be a lot better for you


----------



## Big Johnson

Randy Bush said:


> I have had to deal with that before, not real hard to do .


It’s pretty common but it’s nice if the plans show the transition, that way when you order trusses you’ll get all of them and there will be less stick framing.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

A&E Exteriors said:


> 6/12 full width cricket/ saddle


That's what I always figured. 

Imagine it looks a little funny. But no one is ever gonna see it. :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> I've actually run into Andy situation a couple times here when when building off of other people's plans, did you consider sending the designer an email asking if you could just tie the roof into the other roof? Does not look like it would be an issue to do so and would be a lot better for you


I did not. This isnt my circus. Just here to lend a hand.


Big Johnson said:


> It’s pretty common but it’s nice if the plans show the transition, that way when you order trusses you’ll get all of them and there will be less stick framing.


I dont mind raftering at all.


Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That's what I always figured.
> 
> Imagine it looks a little funny. But no one is ever gonna see it. :whistling


Definitely looks funky.....looks good from my house though.....lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Looks pretty Midwest typical to me. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> ...




So they do have it shown on the drawing. 

It looks stupid but you’re changing a raised ranch to a tri-level. Nothing more to be said about that other than the ho must LOVE the neighborhood.


----------



## Designed2Fail

Big Johnson said:


> This idea is just like your name. :whistling


Well my original post would have been a epic failure for sure. 

For some reason last night when I looked at it looked like it was gonna be a flat section. Prints show other wise.


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## Robie

Nice.


----------



## Calidecks

Robie said:


> Nice.




Only 5 minutes from my home makes it extra nice! 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Extra super duper nice. 

I always like the jobs that are within 15 minutes of the shop. I'm bidding a kitchen that is about 8 minutes away. It's great in case you need a tool you forgot.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Only 5 minutes from my home makes it extra nice!
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Looks very clean and nice:thumbsup: Looks like you're priming and filling and sanding on the ground. I find it much easier that way.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks very clean and nice Looks like you're priming and filling and sanding on the ground. I find it much easier that way.




We prime and paint on the ground, hit all cut ends as we go, then paint the entire deck after its up. We also spray all the hangers with primer before it goes up. 











Mike.
_______________


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Set the beam the other day. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Floor sheeted, walls up, sheathed. 

Doing OK for a one-man-show I guess. :blink:

It's a 3,400 SF addition. :blink:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> We prime and paint on the ground, hit all cut ends as we go, then paint the entire deck after its up. We also spray all the hangers with primer before it goes up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Looks great with the painted hangers.. Do you have to clean them at all? Do they come with oil on them?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks great with the painted hangers.. Do you have to clean them at all? Do they come with oil on them?




Yep, we give them an acetone bath first. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## heavy_d

PT deck with pergola I finished yesterday.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## bwiab

Remodel with a view :thumbsup:


----------



## Leo G

I put up some HD shelving. Kinda beneath me but whatta ya gonna do, that's what they wanted and who am I to argue with money.

There's a third side that on the left that I didn't get on camera









And the Master Bedroom with a pair of shelves and rods and on the back wall 2 shelves for shoes.



















The shelf and rod hardware would have been really nice if the rod didn't keep popping out. Don't understand why, but to stop it I put screws in it. It's not going to pop out anymore.


----------



## Robie

Boy, that's really beneath you Leo.


----------



## Leo G

Tested a bunch of stuff on this trip.

Used the Milwaukee Rocket light and the fan. Both worked great. The light is nice and bright, used it on low and medium mostly. The fan is strong enough to move the air around in the AC environment to keep you cool. Just because AC is cool doesn't mean you don't sweat. No air movement is hot even in AC. The fan keeps things moving.

I also used my inverter/solar setup for the entire job. Used the Bosch Axial Glide, Bosch Jigsaw and an Iron for the edgebanding. The chopsaw has a bit of a hard time starting, but never failed. Acts like a soft start. I only kept the iron on when I needed it, it draws just under 90 amps from the battery while the thermostat is on. It heats up quick and I was surprised at how long it idled at temperature without power.

The jigsaw is a pc of cake.

The solar kept the battery up to snuf while the sun was good. I looked at the controller and was WTF? It's not charging. Only because it was fully charged and only on float charge. Worked from 9:30 t0 7:30 all from a battery and the sun.

The other trim carpenter on site was impressed with the setup. He first stated "You're operating your saw off a battery?" And then I told him about the solar aspect of it. He was now more impressed. Asked if it was a kit... LOL, no. Made it all up from standard parts and put it all together.


----------



## Jaws

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> Floor sheeted, walls up, sheathed.
> 
> Doing OK for a one-man-show I guess. :blink:
> 
> It's a 3,400 SF addition. :blink:


Framing alone?


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> Tested a bunch of stuff on this trip.
> 
> Used the Milwaukee Rocket light and the fan. Both worked great. The light is nice and bright, used it on low and medium mostly. The fan is strong enough to move the air around in the AC environment to keep you cool. Just because AC is cool doesn't mean you don't sweat. No air movement is hot even in AC. The fan keeps things moving.
> 
> I also used my inverter/solar setup for the entire job. Used the Bosch Axial Glide, Bosch Jigsaw and an Iron for the edgebanding. The chopsaw has a bit of a hard time starting, but never failed. Acts like a soft start. I only kept the iron on when I needed it, it draws just under 90 amps from the battery while the thermostat is on. It heats up quick and I was surprised at how long it idled at temperature without power.
> 
> The jigsaw is a pc of cake.
> 
> The solar kept the battery up to snuf while the sun was good. I looked at the controller and was WTF? It's not charging. Only because it was fully charged and only on float charge. Worked from 9:30 t0 7:30 all from a battery and the sun.
> 
> The other trim carpenter on site was impressed with the setup. He first stated "You're operating your saw off a battery?" And then I told him about the solar aspect of it. He was now more impressed. Asked if it was a kit... LOL, no. Made it all up from standard parts and put it all together.


That's how my electric gate at the front of the driveway is powered. Previous owners set it up a few years ago and I've been here over a year... No problems yet.


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Here we couldn't get a permit for that with out footings.




We are allowed up to 750 lbs per post anchored only to a 3.5" slab on grade.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> We are allowed up to 750 lbs per post anchored only to a 3.5" slab on grade.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Here they are concerned with the uplift with all the panels on top.


----------



## Diamond D.

That's what I was thinking.

D.


----------



## META

Finished up the addition and exterior work on my grandfather's home. This little garage is where my kin began; tore it down. We added living space and large garage. 

All freezeboards and window wraps are PVC (Kleer) products. The back, left and right elevations are vinyl with the front all Hardy siding products.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

The 18' garage door gave us trouble though with the large eyebrow. It was too bouncy and the eyebrow caused some inward sag. We ended up putting 1/4"x6" steel over the sub fascia as well as buried 1/4" steel angle directly under eyebrow soffit to wall transition. These additions took out a lot of bounce and all the sag.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Demo'd the original trex deck (20 years old they claimed), and marked out the footings for a new 500 sq.ft. Trex deck. The whole width of the house. Footings go in tomorrow, start framing it Thursday.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Moving a drain we installed on my big commercial job when i got back from Florida....apparently the pipe (or what was left of it anyway), in the basement wall was a few pcs of original clay pipe!

This is also the job i got called back to that the client was kind of a dick to me. He is almost ready for me to start the save-a-lot building he bought too.

I guess it really does pay to keep your head down and your mouth shut sometimes.....even when you really don't want to.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

That job almost put me under, probably would have if I wasn't so damn stubborn


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

bwiab said:


> Hey Warner... is that LVP?


It's some sort of German flooring stuff. Not sure. I know that it was almost 85 bucks a box, but I got it for 20 bucks a box at an auction. 27sqft in a box. 

I will take a picture of the label. It's pretty nice stuff, suppose to be water proof and some sort of eco friendly BS as well. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Moving a drain we installed on my big commercial job when i got back from Florida....apparently the pipe (or what was left of it anyway), in the basement wall was a few pcs of original clay pipe!
> 
> This is also the job i got called back to that the client was kind of a dick to me. He is almost ready for me to start the save-a-lot building he bought too.
> 
> I guess it really does pay to keep your head down and your mouth shut sometimes.....even when you really don't want to.




I've had a few guys I sub for that started out horrible and ended up being great accounts and friendly with. Also own or two that I lost. I was young and let my ego get in the way. Much easier to just do the job the way they want and get the check. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> OK, that explains that. I was wondering why the center was framed out like that. Now I know.
> 
> Looks good :thumbsup:




Ladder blocks


Mike.
_______________


----------



## asevereid

Drywall finishing... Extra prep work put us back two full man days. Lots of extra filling, taping, and patching. Total board sq ft for the job is around 9400. Should be finished the walls by tomorrow evening /Thursday late morning. 
Then we'll prep for ceiling texture, prime, texture ; then move back to the walls for a final touch up, prime, then trim out, spray, roll, cut, and run. 
I'm leaving this job as soon as the trim is in place to go work on a reno. 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

asevereid said:


> Drywall finishing... Extra prep work put us back two full man days. Lots of extra filling, taping, and patching. Total board sq ft for the job is around 9400. Should be finished the walls by tomorrow evening /Thursday late morning.
> Then we'll prep for ceiling texture, prime, texture ; then move back to the walls for a final touch up, prime, then trim out, spray, roll, cut, and run.
> I'm leaving this job as soon as the trim is in place to go work on a reno.
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/4d35db966211d5590432edecce261b58.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/3dec45a4c13e91775d85eab96e7be2c7.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/d8d4051090a943e06aecfc9e073b772d.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/b39f1b6ec9d74bebea84901849f7e2a9.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/b71c05c1fbcc4f8ddae35c45fa742857.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180725/3613c947eecafd069b46c3c2fcfafaef.jpg[/
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> What kind of ceiling texture do you guys do?


----------



## asevereid

Big Johnson said:


> What kind of ceiling texture do you guys do?


Popcorn. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

META said:


> The 18' garage door gave us trouble though with the large eyebrow. It was too bouncy and the eyebrow caused some inward sag. We ended up putting 1/4"x6" steel over the sub fascia as well as buried 1/4" steel angle directly under eyebrow soffit to wall transition. These additions took out a lot of bounce and all the sag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



I know that house


Algoma between 10 & 11 mile?

Was it a flip? That thing looked like hell before, I always thought it shoulda been torn down. Looks good now.


----------



## META

Big Johnson said:


> I know that house
> 
> 
> Algoma between 10 & 11 mile?
> 
> Was it a flip? That thing looked like hell before, I always thought it shoulda been torn down. Looks good now.


Hey man, yep that is the one. It's my family's home. Gramps was a builder himself, built many of the homes as a young man on the west side of GR. But, as you can see, he didn't do much with his own home in terms of asethics! His son, my uncle, is redoing it completely (but to live there). The interior is top notch with his own handiwork on trim and custom cabinetry. I personally did all the framing and exterior carpentry and siding work.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

META said:


> Hey man, yep that is the one. It's my family's home. Gramps was a builder himself, built many of the homes as a young man on the west side of GR. But, as you can see, he didn't do much with his own home in terms of asethics! His son, my uncle, is redoing it completely (but to live there). The interior is top notch with his own handiwork on trim and custom cabinetry. I personally did all the framing and exterior carpentry and siding work.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Its got good lines. :thumbsup:


----------



## Donohue Const

started a shed for the fairgrounds today
26x72 grooming area for the animals









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I think it came out nice. Also holds less than half a gallon of water now. It was about 1 1/2- 2 before


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just about ready to add an 8' stall to this garage


----------



## META

Nothing exciting, but just finished brush cutting an overgrown drain field in a terrible wooded location. The small hand held brushcutter did surprisingly very well. Tons of power and takes down 1" and lower saplings in seconds, usually just a quick bump.
No African Mohagony here but plenty of oak, maple, and sassafras! ;-)









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Joasis

Small red iron project started yesterday. Hennessy Oklahoma.


----------



## Leo G

Made this Firehouse Bookcase for my grandson. He's having his first birthday in 2 weeks. So right now this is more for his parents to keep his books in. Eventually he'll know grandpa made it for him.


I also got him a plush firetruck and it comes with a dalmatian and three bears
with rain hats. 










It gets a bell inside the top, it hasn't arrived yet.









Gotta thread for it here
http://www.contractortalk.com/f30/grandsons-bookcase-407250/



.


----------



## META

Nice finish Leo.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Conversion Varnish as usual.


----------



## Calidecks

finally ready for stucco. Doors took several weeks on order. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Back to the garage project. I'll have it finished tomorrow


----------



## Mordekyle

Californiadecks said:


> 18,000.00 doors, just. The. Doors! That didn't include any labor!!
> 
> We added 3' of room addition to create the opening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Door is African Mahogany
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Hypothetical question, if you did have to shorten that door, would you use clamps on your tracksaw or no?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Mordekyle said:


> Hypothetical question, if you did have to shorten that door, would you use clamps on your tracksaw or no?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I see what you did there!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Just a couple doors we did as part of a large remodel.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Did all the casework in this home. It is one of the two from the Things I Love and Hate post I made. Second home pictures should be up tomorrow. 

http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/gallery/mountain-modern-millhaven/

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Did all the casework in this home. It is one of the two from the Things I Love and Hate post I made. Second home pictures should be up tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/gallery/mountain-modern-millhaven/
> 
> Tom


Looks beautiful Tom. Well done.


----------



## asevereid

I've pulled off of an out of town job that consisted of finishing all the drywall, texturing the ceiling, and installing trim throughout the home. 
There's more to the project remaining, but my portion is done. 
I've been helping on two local jobs for the last two days... Getting the framing complete on one home, and assisting on the framing at a new brewery 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks beautiful Tom. Well done.


Thank you Travis.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Did all the casework in this home. It is one of the two from the Things I Love and Hate post I made. Second home pictures should be up tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/gallery/mountain-modern-millhaven/
> 
> Tom


God I hate shiplap. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> God I hate shiplap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Get with the times, it’s now called nickel gap (not to be confused with Nickelback).

Oh, and thanks for looking. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Get with the times, it’s now called nickel gap (not to be confused with Nickelback).
> 
> Oh, and thanks for looking.
> 
> Tom


Lmao. Odd house, especially the garage door in that one room. 

That's a lot of work for one guy. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

All of their homes with basements have a garage door in the basement. Ended up being pretty convenient. 

I did end up hiring a couple of guys, neither are with me now. I don’t know what is harder, training or the work. I’m leaning toward training being harder.

Tom


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> All of their homes with basements have a garage door in the basement. Ended up being pretty convenient.
> 
> I did end up hiring a couple of guys, neither are with me now. I don’t know what is harder, training or the work. I’m leaning toward training being harder.
> 
> Tom


Are those all your oil stains on the driveway?:thumbsup:

That is a lot of nickel gap.



Garage door would be handy to get that treadmill in and out.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Small powder room under the main stairs. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> Are those all your oil stains on the driveway?:thumbsup:
> 
> That is a lot of nickel gap.
> 
> 
> 
> Garage door would be handy to get that treadmill in and out.


Nope, at 350K+ on the clock there are no leaks. First sign of a leak and the problem gets taken care of. 

That’s how the did it....

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Nope, at 350K+ on the clock there are no leaks. First sign of a leak and the problem gets taken care of.
> 
> That’s how the did it....
> 
> Tom


I don't think you're gonna get to 1,000,000 before you kick the bucket. Best start driving more soon.


----------



## rblakes1

tjbnwi said:


> Did all the casework in this home. It is one of the two from the Things I Love and Hate post I made. Second home pictures should be up tomorrow.
> 
> http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/gallery/mountain-modern-millhaven/
> 
> Tom


Beautiful work 👍

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> Beautiful work 👍
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thank you.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Drone video is on the builders home page. 

Waiting for pictures of the second home....honest there really is a second home....

http://www.allabouthomedesign.com

Tom


----------



## pizalm

Built some hanging bunk beds, they turned out awesome. The average person can walk right under and gives enough room for another 4 people to stay.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> Small powder room under the main stairs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I loves me a good fart room. Never understood the term "powder room" unless you like to snort cocaine. Everyone understands a good fart room though.

Company comes over and you had a couple too many jalapeno poppers and gotta letter rip, fart room is the polite thing to do without missing out on conversation.

Powder room my ass... You made a fancy gas chamber.


----------



## Deckhead

pizalm said:


> Built some hanging bunk beds, they turned out awesome. The average person can walk right under and gives enough room for another 4 people to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a great idea. Looks sharp too!

Stealing the idea if you don't mind...


----------



## Leo G

And if he does :whistling


----------



## Deckhead

Leo G said:


> And if he does :whistling


Than it sucks to be him:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Kinda what I thought. :smile:


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

As soon as you put away all the tools, the storm switches direction. 

Take em back out....you know you’re getting dumped on. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Deckhead said:


> That's a great idea. Looks sharp too!
> 
> 
> 
> Stealing the idea if you don't mind...




Haha. If I was building another one I’d add some lights in the under side and maybe some plugs for phones/tablets up top. The ladder comes off to when you don’t need it. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

pizalm said:


> Built some hanging bunk beds, they turned out awesome. The average person can walk right under and gives enough room for another 4 people to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Those came out great! 

I got to build a set of bunk beds a couple years ago. I was handed a photo and told to recreate it. They came out great and the client loved it. I enjoyed that project, but I was constantly paranoid it wasn't strong enough, even after I did some weight testing. 

Boss complained it took me so long 🙄









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

rblakes1 said:


> Those came out great!
> 
> I got to build a set of bunk beds a couple years ago. I was handed a photo and told to recreate it. They came out great and the client loved it. I enjoyed that project, but I was constantly paranoid it wasn't strong enough, even after I did some weight testing.
> 
> Boss complained it took me so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




It felt like it took forever to. But the client said it was exactly what she had in mind. Yours look awesome. I bounced on the ones I made and no noise so my paranoia went away (I’m 260 lbs). 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

pizalm said:


> It felt like it took forever to. But the client said it was exactly what she had in mind. Yours look awesome. I bounced on the ones I made and no noise so my paranoia went away (I’m 260 lbs).
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thank you! 

I think I had about 2 weeks into building them. I would figure one part out, made sure it worked, then go make 3 more of them. 

And then there was all the other trim work, framing out a wine room, building a bar, mudroom cubbies. There were 11 or 12 of those columns that got trimmed out. I was there about a month or so, most of the time on my own. 

I used to have to give my daily report to one of the office girls
"What did you get done today?"
"I cut trim for the columns"
"That's it?"
"There's over 350 pieces, 2 cuts each, plus I had to do the layout. So yes, that's it"

I enjoy not having to answer to anyone else anymore. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

rblakes1 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I think I had about 2 weeks into building them. I would figure one part out, made sure it worked, then go make 3 more of them.
> 
> And then there was all the other trim work, framing out a wine room, building a bar, mudroom cubbies. There were 11 or 12 of those columns that got trimmed out. I was there about a month or so, most of the time on my own.
> 
> I used to have to give my daily report to one of the office girls
> "What did you get done today?"
> "I cut trim for the columns"
> "That's it?"
> "There's over 350 pieces, 2 cuts each, plus I had to do the layout. So yes, that's it"
> 
> I enjoy not having to answer to anyone else anymore.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk




No one understands till they do it. We had a couple day of just plugging screw holes on timbers in the living/great room. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Spent part of the day hanging TVs and running HDMI cables back to a 4 port splitter.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

rblakes1 said:


> Those came out great!
> 
> I got to build a set of bunk beds a couple years ago. I was handed a photo and told to recreate it. They came out great and the client loved it. I enjoyed that project, but I was constantly paranoid it wasn't strong enough, even after I did some weight testing.
> 
> Boss complained it took me so long 🙄


Nice work !


----------



## Jaws

Should have gotten better pictures of when we framed the roof, I'll see if any of the guys did, the attic is too tight of space to make any sense of in a picture. We rolled trusses and then had to frame a roof on top of part of it to make the roof the way the owners wanted it when we drew it as well as the ceiling inside, was the most economical option.

Pretty simple house, bigger than it looks, little over 4000 HVAC just under 5,000 with the garage and porch under roof. Would go pretty quick if we could get some selections, LOL.

First time dealing with Sierra Pacific, not a bad window, not as nice as the Marvin's but I am sick of Marvin's bul****. Anderson is pretty good too, we've used them on the last three but I like the rep that sell Sierra Pacific better. These have wood on the interior.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

BlueRidgeGreen said:


> As soon as you put away all the tools, the storm switches direction.
> 
> Take em back out....you know you’re getting dumped on.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a shop?


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Jaws said:


> Is that a shop?




Wedding/event space. 

(I wish it were my shop. 
Let’s just say it is. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

My stucco guys rock!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Wife is starting to get into some wine. My sister and her organized a wine party with The Traveling Wineyard and she got a few bottles. Now she told me she needs a wine rack.

So I built something simple for her.










It's stackable! So I can just add onto it.









Probably not the best place for it. But it's where the air conditioner is in the house so it's the coolest room in the summer.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> My stucco guys rock!
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/75bb95fe8ab826c88b7467a71303000a.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/8c1e82ad2ce6ab1942bd44b1fb673265.jpg
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/75a47c3ac1b9d6f4c8e112e20e0543e0.jpg
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Ha ha.. Pun intended.:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

Jaws said:


> Should have gotten better pictures of when we framed the roof, I'll see if any of the guys did, the attic is too tight of space to make any sense of in a picture. We rolled trusses and then had to frame a roof on top of part of it to make the roof the way the owners wanted it when we drew it as well as the ceiling inside, was the most economical option.
> 
> Pretty simple house, bigger than it looks, little over 4000 HVAC just under 5,000 with the garage and porch under roof. Would go pretty quick if we could get some selections, LOL.
> 
> First time dealing with Sierra Pacific, not a bad window, not as nice as the Marvin's but I am sick of Marvin's bul****. Anderson is pretty good too, we've used them on the last three but I like the rep that sell Sierra Pacific better. These have wood on the interior.
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/ae15f733974047bc6a3c593bb4ef4bd0.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/9e43feaca44947a6a00df040ec04765a.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/a5d91b4daede64831d0e98114dbe24fb.jpg[/[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/f0b858e2de212ef1ff88909cf79b877d.jpg[/
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk
> [IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20180814/ba1a95f65c7b88799d3ccc9f15aa8cf9.jpg[/[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> Trusses 16” OC???
> 
> 
> Heavy snow loads down there?


----------



## heavy_d

Yesterday the helical piles were installed and today I started framing. Got a good chunk done. A good day.
This is an azek deck with glass railings.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Stryker1-1 said:


> Spent part of the day hanging TVs and running HDMI cables back to a 4 port splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


If I had my way, i wouldn't see any wires.


----------



## Jaws

Big Johnson said:


> Trusses 16” OC???
> 
> 
> Heavy snow loads down there?


No no of slow loads. Like I said we framed some of the other roof on top of the living room roof when we cut it in. More support, although not necessarily called for.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Never, ever, ever, ever again


----------



## 91782

Oddest looking thing I ever saw.



A&E Exteriors said:


> Never, ever, ever, ever again


----------



## A&E Exteriors

smalltownguy said:


> dumbest looking chit i ever saw.


fify


----------



## A&E Exteriors




----------



## tjbnwi

Waiting on the doodles for the next homes cabinets. Had the guys build some shop cabinets and finish them for practice. They had to build their own doors, drawer faces and drawers. 

Makes the place a little more organized. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Think you can make the picture a little smaller? :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Think you can make the picture a little smaller? :whistling


Possibly.

It’s a panoramic, the website sized it not me. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

So Leo quits whining....

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> So Leo quits whining....
> 
> Tom


You need some bigger machinery 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I was thinking that's way to much space for what he's go in there.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Are you finishing in the shop as well?
> 
> In post #10244 top picture, did you beef-up those shelves to prevent them from bowing? Looks like they’re about 60” long.
> 
> And the last pic in that post (big assed doors), what’s the color? Loving that color. :thumbsup:


Yes. 

1/2” square tubing epoxied to the shelf and nose.

Sherwin Williams Iron Ore, the Denver finish store mixed it. Unfortunately this is probably the last job I’ll use SW products on due to that store. 

Tom


----------



## 91782

tjbnwi said:


> Yes.
> 
> *1/2” square tubing epoxied to the shelf and nose.*
> 
> Sherwin Williams Iron Ore, the Denver finish store mixed it. Unfortunately this is probably the last job I’ll use SW products on due to that store.
> 
> Tom


:thumbsup:
There ya go !


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Sherwin Williams Iron Ore, the Denver finish store mixed it. Unfortunately this is probably the last job I’ll use SW products on due to that store.
> 
> Tom


So you got to experience why I told them to kiss-off a while ago?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> So you got to experience why I told them to kiss-off a while ago?


Yep.

After 25 years of doing business with SWP, took the store just 3 months to destroy the business relationship. 

The two just finished used 75 gallons of product. The next one I have at 140 gallons, you’d think they’d be happy to have me as a customer. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

What are you going to switch to?

The SW guys back home will make good!


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> What are you going to switch to?
> 
> The SW guys back home will make good!


They told me they’d ship it to me, cost of shipping is a dealbreaker. 

Playing with PPG Breakthrough and M.L. Campbell Agualente Plus. 

Problem with the M.L. Campbell is the salesman from Wurth sucks. I asked him to price a filter wall for me, he told me to research them on line, tell him what I want and he’ll sell it to me—-WTF. Took him 2 months to get a few gallons to me to try, delays don’t help me.

On another topic, I know you order from Walzcraft, I’ll send you my salesman’s contact info if you want to try Westwind in Pueblo. He really went above and beyond to help me get these homes done on time. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

You know we’re M.L. Campbell fanboys up here, but I didn’t like the Agualente any better than the SW water born products. Still think it’s a humidity (lack thereof) issue.

I think the Wurth rep likes Casie, so he’s been pretty good to us. He’s not the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is responsive. 

Are you up here this weekend or was that last? Bears vs. Broncos tonight, if you want a meal and few beverages while watching two piss poor teams.


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You know we’re M.L. Campbell fanboys up here, but I didn’t like the Agualente any better than the SW water born products. Still think it’s a humidity (lack thereof) issue.
> 
> I think the Wurth rep likes Casie, so he’s been pretty good to us. He’s not the sharpest tool in the shed, but he is responsive.
> 
> Are you up here this weekend or was that last? Bears vs. Broncos tonight, if you want a meal and few beverages while watching two piss poor teams.


All of these were KA+. 

Does he know Casie is now married? How was the wedding?

Last weekend. Best time since I've been here...

What time the game start? I'll let you know. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

If anyone is interested, the video of the second home is now on the website, so are the professional pictures. 

http://www.allabouthomedesign.com

http://www.allabouthomedesign.com/gallery/farmhouse-at-broadmoor-canyons/

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Even though she’s married, she’ll keep him wanting:laughing:

The wedding was fantastic – hot, but fantastic. We’re still waiting for the pictures from the photographer – I’ll post some when we get them.

I think kick-off is 7:05. Let me know.


----------



## Tinstaafl

The old kitchen had poor lighting.


----------



## tjbnwi

Pretty common for poor lighting in kitchens. The upgrade should help.....

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Little personal project today. My garage was in need of some major cleaning and an update. I had a mis-match of crappy old cabinets from old kitchens that I just threw on the walls when I built the house 13 years ago. 

I had been reading and looking at different cabinets for garages. I decided on NewAge Pro 3.0 units. Of course I watched for a sale and ordered them up. I ordered grey cabinets with the stainless tops. 

I was a little leary to get the stainless because of a bunch of mixed reviews on damaged tops but ordered them anyway. I think NewAge might have increased their packaging on the tops because they were well protected and in great condition. Really everything was packaged well and in great shape. 

These units are beefy! Very heavy and heavy duty. I was glad I grabbed my Bobcat from the shop and brought it home to unload these from my trailer. Definitely a 2 person job if you don't have a machine to off load them. I bought mine through Menards so home delivery was extra. If you order through Sam's or Costco home delivery is included so that wouldn't be an issue. 

I am thrilled with the quality of the Pro 3.0 series. They are shipped with plenty of hardware and a couple options for installation. I chose to hang the cabinets from the brackets supplied. This kept them off my floor so that when I use my blower to clean out the garage nothing will get stuck around the feet. Each cabinet ended up having 2 french cleat type brackets each with 2 lags into framing and then 4 additional lags into framing through the cabinet mounting holes on the interior. In addition to that they ship bolts to attach multiple units together for a solid installation. 

The hinges are soft close and adjustable. The drawer glides are full extension, ball bearing, and soft close. The larger bottom drawer has 4 glides on it. 

All in all I am happy and things look much better. I still have 2 areas that need work in the garage that I am thinking I will order more cabinets for. And maybe one day I might even paint the primered walls...lol!


----------



## 91782

> All in all I am happy and things look much better. I still have 2 areas that need work in the garage that I am thinking I will order more cabinets for. And maybe one day I might even paint the primered walls...lol!


You will never win, but sir, you have fought valiantly.

PS: did you find any missing kids or pets in there while sorting ?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Cheaped out, vidmars are the way to go for garage cabinets. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Cheaped out, vidmars are the way to go for garage cabinets.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


You want all out go Moduline...all aluminum and very well made... but Waaaay out of my price range.


----------



## overanalyze

SmallTownGuy said:


> You will never win, but sir, you have fought valiantly.
> 
> PS: did you find any missing kids or pets in there while sorting ?


Nope...but I did throw out a truck full of crap that I wondered why I saved all those years. I can't imagine what my garage would look like if I didn't have our shop...


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

overanalyze said:


> You want all out go Moduline...all aluminum and very well made... but Waaaay out of my price range.


Pretty close to the price of vidmars. Vidmars do have lifetime warranties. 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Milk crates, all you need are milk crates.....

Tom


----------



## shanewreckd

asevereid said:


> I've pulled off of an out of town job that consisted of finishing all the drywall, texturing the ceiling, and installing trim throughout the home.
> There's more to the project remaining, but my portion is done.
> I've been helping on two local jobs for the last two days... Getting the framing complete on one home, and assisting on the framing at a new brewery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


That was a big job, I saw some of your early posts on the gram. It turned out well! :thumbup1:

And the Loops is getting another brewery eh? I just came back home from Van, and I tested out probably 12 or 13 different breweries in my 6 day stint :laughing: :drink:


----------



## asevereid

shanewreckd said:


> That was a big job, I saw some of your early posts on the gram. It turned out well! 1:
> 
> And the Loops is getting another brewery eh? I just came back home from Van, and I tested out probably 12 or 13 different breweries in my 6 day stint :laughing: :drink:


Thanks! 
Yep, there's two current breweries under construction here... One is fairly large scale; and then the one I'm involved in will be primarily brewing for its restaurant customers. 
I think I'll be heading in there to do all the finishing work after I'm wrapped up on this current basement reno from hell. 

Side note... You gonna be up in pg for the rest of the season? I'm planning on heading up there some time before October. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## shanewreckd

I'm fixing up to be sent out to Prince Rupert start of September. But! I'll be on a rotation so hit me up when you come up this way, maybe I'll be on my home stint


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I worked all weekend for my commercial client. First job is on the back of his flooring store. 
Probably getting torn down in the spring so he wont do the whole section. He said he doesnt care what it looks like just make it not leak until spring.....so i did just that.

The second job was on a building he had built 20 years ago and has always had a problem with this wall. This one he obviousley cares about what it looks like as it is all occupied by renters. His suggestion neither of us were thrilled with was wrap TPO over the cap and term bar it on the front side... i did not do that! Lol

I spent most of yesterday bending metal to clad the wall with, and today installing my flashing, trims, and panels. Ive got another day and a half there to finish it but it is coming along.

There was a 3/8 gap at the bottom of the concrete caps on the front so i put a backbend on the reglet portion of my flashing and that chit is in there tighter than skinny jeans.

I dont think i want to post pics of the first repair...lol, but here's a few from the cladding.


----------



## META

Those steel roof to wall transition systems they send out with the roof package are kinda wonky. Nice custom work Andy.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

META said:


> Those steel roof to wall transition systems they send out with the roof package are kinda wonky. Nice custom work Andy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Thanks Dion. I think a slightly thicker gauge material would have been a bit nicer to work with than standard coil stock. 
I did put a couple dings in it. They arent horrible and the only people who can see it are on the upper deck at the bar next door so i went with it....lol


----------



## META

It's supposed to be functional, looks don't get payed for on those buildings... ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Framing away.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

When you're to cheap to buy a TV stand for the free TV I received. 

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Too good for a couple of milk crates and some left over OSB?


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Too good for a couple of milk crates and some left over OSB?


Damn, no wonder I'll never succeed on Esty, not creative enough. 

Killed me to spend $10.00 on an HD antenna.....

Tom


----------



## heavy_d

Framed up the landing and stairs today. Some blocking to do on the deck for the railing posts but otherwise I'm at a standstill until the Trex Rainescape gets delivered.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> When you're to cheap to buy a TV stand for the free TV I received.
> 
> Tom


Are those the jet k-clamps. Those clamps piss me off to no end.

If they aren't set perfectly before you clamp you can bet your ass they're going to play hell trying to get them set up when you need them. If set up with them, they are awesome, just a PIA to have to hurry with them.


----------



## tjbnwi

Deckhead said:


> Are those the jet k-clamps. Those clamps piss me off to no end.
> 
> If they aren't set perfectly before you clamp you can bet your ass they're going to play hell trying to get them set up when you need them. If set up with them, they are awesome, just a PIA to have to hurry with them.


Yes, I have Jets and Bessy’s. 

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Box and shelf material for the built ins I'll be doing just got delivered. Prefinished maple on the left, birch on the right. The MDF is going to go behind the wainscoting I'll be doing in their dining room









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

8 ft doors. I haven't lost the joy of watching others work...


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> 8 ft doors. I haven't lost the joy of watching others work...


Those are getting popular around here too. Regular Hollow core MDF doors are up to $100+ each. 8’ers must be big $$$$$. Shlts getting ridiculous.


----------



## Randy Bush

Big Johnson said:


> Those are getting popular around here too. Regular Hollow core MDF doors are up to $100+ each. 8’ers must be big $$$$$. Shlts getting ridiculous.


What is the point of such tall doors? End up having to have 9ft ceilings at lease. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Randy Bush said:


> What is the point of such tall doors? End up having to have 9ft ceilings at lease.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


What's wrong with 9 and 10 foot ceilings? 

Nice not feeling like you live in a cave. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Randy Bush said:


> What is the point of such tall doors? End up having to have 9ft ceilings at lease.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


Standard is at least 9 ft for us, 10-11 is common. Then it looks bad without a tall door. 

I haven't bought a hollow core since we built my brothers house, other than rentals.


----------



## Jaws

Just shook on a design/build agreement for a commercial building at this site. Not huge but 1.8mm budget. 

Should have a signed agreement by next week.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

3/8"? That's lenient. Here it is 1/8"


----------



## 91782

They use the same code the rest of the country uses.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> They all came in from the bottom? That's no challenge :laughing:
> 
> Love it when they come from the wall and floor and the plumber decided to make them all to long.


They can always be cut shorter. I love it when the pipes come in or up at an angle when they’re supposed to be straight. 

Nothing like twisting a pipe straight that’s been cemented with the weakest/cheapest shlt on the shelf.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Just wrapped this one up for B.Johnson


----------



## Leo G

The landscaping looks great !! :lol:


----------



## heavy_d

Rainescape finally came in. Ordered it 19 days ago. In 2.5 hours I managed to staple the main bays in place. I'll finish in the morning and hopefully be decking by lunch.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Leo G said:


> The landscaping looks great !!


We try not to crush the landscaping!


----------



## Leo G

Touche'!


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> We try not to crush the landscaping!


lmao !


----------



## Donohue Const

remove and replace steel on this barn roof
22'-10" sheets
building is 192' long









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So a couple hours work. :w00t:


----------



## tjbnwi

Awards banquet was tonight. Won one Best Kitchen. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

Some Kleer PVC trim and some stone scribing this afternoon.


----------



## heavy_d

Rainescape done. Decking done. Boom









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tgeb

overanalyze said:


> Some Kleer PVC trim and some stone scribing this afternoon.


Well, you scribed the hell out of that! :thumbsup:

Nice job.


----------



## META

overanalyze said:


> Some Kleer PVC trim and some stone scribing this afternoon.


What brand is the PVC?

Nevermind, missed it.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Leo G said:


> The landscaping looks great !!


Andy does landscaping too? ...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TGunz79

Framer is defending this....put this into constructive word...


----------



## overanalyze

Wrong topic...you are looking for wall of shame...


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

overanalyze said:


> Didn't you last thread with this pic get shutdown and erased?


There is still a thread with it up... It's in Framing.


----------



## overanalyze

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> There is still a thread with it up... It's in Framing.


Yeah saw that one...there was another one with a different username that was up for a second then gone...


----------



## rblakes1

TGunz79 said:


> Framer is defending this....put this into constructive word...


Why does that trap come so far down? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Made a router insert for my Makita 2705. I stole the plate from my Bosch router table, it's easy enough to swap back in. 

Part necessity and part wanting to have done it long ago. I don't have a dado insert for this saw, don't have the edge guide for my router, don't have the router or guide to use with my track saw rails, so I made this! 

So, what I'm saying is, I need to go buy some more tools that I didn't know I needed lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AustinDB

Great view here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave

Glad it wasn't to awful big. Access sucked


----------



## Calidecks

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 467161
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad it wasn't to awful big. Access sucked




Welcome to my world


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave

Californiadecks said:


> Welcome to my world
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Couldn't get a side by side down there w/trailer, too steep and muddy. Me and a helper had to pack it all down the hill


----------



## Robie

A little powder room do-over last week.

Of course the floor under the toilet was rotted. Had to take care of that and some new plumbing.

Tiled the floor, added 2x8 backers for two grab bars, patched the sheetrock...primed the whole room, two coats of paint, painted ceiling, new pedestal sink, new toilet, crown molding (no picture), chair rail molding and put frosted plastic sheets on the glass in her cabinet doors.


----------



## Robie




----------



## Irishslave

Robie said:


> A little powder room do-over last week.
> 
> Of course the floor under the toilet was rotted. Had to take care of that and some new plumbing.
> 
> Tiled the floor, added 2x8 backers for two grab bars, patched the sheetrock...primed the whole room, two coats of paint, painted ceiling, new pedestal sink, new toilet, crown molding (no picture), chair rail molding and put frosted plastic sheets on the glass in her cabinet doors.
> 
> View attachment 467165
> 
> 
> View attachment 467167
> 
> 
> View attachment 467169


Hats off to you. I hate that kind of work. Seems like it takes forever for such a small place. It's good money if you have the patience (and the customer does) 

Last bathroom job I did I removed an old shower and put a new one in. Got to the drain portion and of course....no vent! Well duh no wonder the old one wasn't draining right...wall surgery and a few days later we got a vent through the roof (through 3 false ceilings) Then I go to tie in and line is elbowed up!! WTF water doesnt run uphill. Total new run back to the stack with new lowered "Y" 

9 long freaking days in that house. She gave me a 14' johnboat w/a 25 hp Merc and trailer for the extra plumbing work. I didn't pick it up till at least a year later


----------



## KAP

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 467161
> 
> 
> Glad it wasn't to awful big. Access sucked


Chamferred edges on the posts... :thumbsup:

A detail sometimes forgotten... 

Congrats... :thumbsup:


----------



## cedarboarder

this is a first. fire proofing a 70s elevator shaft.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Quick nest camera install and tv mount










Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

A new build need to start on tomorrow. Going to be in a Parade of Homes end of the month, black soffit and fascia. Renting a 65 ft track manlift to do it . After this one the builder has a townhouse the needs to be done for the parade too.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-T377A using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Installed the rest of the railings today and put in the riser lights. Made templates for the stair glass which I have to get custom made.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Installed the rest of the railings today and put in the riser lights. Made templates for the stair glass which I have to get custom made.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Not knocking your work you did a beautiful job, would've been cool to have that seamboard line up with that railing post. Again, nice job. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## heavy_d

Californiadecks said:


> Not knocking your work you did a beautiful job, would've been cool to have that seamboard line up with that railing post. Again, nice job.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Yes I know. That and one other thing is bothering me about it. I won't say the other thing.
Thanks Mike. This deck is a big stepping stone for me and I'm so happy with how it's going. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> Not knocking your work you did a beautiful job, would've been cool to have that seamboard line up with that railing post. Again, nice job.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________



You’re not going to comment on the post to beam brackets?


----------



## rescraft

heavy_d said:


> Rainescape finally came in. Ordered it 19 days ago. In 2.5 hours I managed to staple the main bays in place. I'll finish in the morning and hopefully be decking by lunch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


After you staple it and install the decking, how do you keep the fastener penetrations water tight over time?


----------



## heavy_d

rescraft said:


> After you staple it and install the decking, how do you keep the fastener penetrations water tight over time?


The tape you apply on the seams is super thick and gooey. It seals the screws. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Big Johnson said:


> You’re not going to comment on the post to beam brackets?


The ones that the building inspector passed? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

...


----------



## Leo G

What was used for the curved wainscot? Looks like bendable ply and the wall as a panel. No cap?


----------



## 91782

Leo G said:


> What was used for the curved wainscot? Looks like bendable ply and the wall as a panel. No cap?


Correct. Walmart with a higher price tag.


----------



## Big Johnson

heavy_d said:


> The ones that the building inspector passed?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


He’s commented on those before. Learn to follow along or don’t reply to comments made to others.


----------



## heavy_d

Big Johnson said:


> He’s commented on those before. Learn to follow along or don’t reply to comments made to others.


I know he has. If you don't like my comment on your comment to him, you simply need not reply. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

I didn't build the bay but I enjoyed it while I was building something else.

Today I saw a manatee
2 dolphins feeding
And this rain that looked cool as hell


----------



## Deckhead

The manatee picture is hard to see.


----------



## KAP

Deckhead said:


> The manatee picture is hard to see.


Looks like most Lockness Monster pics I've seen over the years... you SURE it was a manatee?!... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## 91782

the real nessie...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Deckhead said:


> The manatee picture is hard to see.


The manatees would swim way up the canals in Ft.Lauderdale and sun themselves on the grass in a trailer park I lived near as a youth.


----------



## Sir Mixalot

We have a lot of manatees that come into the canals from the lagoon to stay warm whenever a strong cold front comes through a couple times a year.

Here’s some video I got a few years back.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Sir Mixalot said:


> We have a lot of manatees that come into the canals from the lagoon to stay warm whenever a strong cold front comes through a couple times a year.
> 
> Here’s some video I got a few years back.
> 
> https://youtu.be/Opz8Ql5hEwk
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that a herd of sea cows:laughing:


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> ...


Few more. I was pleased with joinery on treads and their fitment to wall.


----------



## 91782

Just 2 more - tile work:


----------



## META

Tape! ;-) 

Looks great!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

META said:


> Tape! ;-)
> 
> Looks great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Painters & cleaners were both there. Hopefully, they caught it.

Its not mine any more !


----------



## META

"Things I Love" thread. ^

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Wrapped this up the other day i fixed a 20 year long on again off again leak. 

Also did a splash guard on this gutter at the mega flat i did this spring.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Have about 400 ft of wire mold to install









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

I'm just going to play catch up from the last couple weeks... 
Worked out of town (last bit of work for my previous employer)... Framed, boarded, and finished stairs and stairwell, continued trim. 
Then... Back in town this last week to do some framing at a house my new employer is subbing on, then down to the brewery to do more boarding... 
I should be back to the reno I was on a few weeks back by mid to late next week, where I'll be installing the trim, cabinets, flooring, doors, etc, etc... 









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Pics continued :









Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

asevereid said:


>


Why?


----------



## asevereid

Tinstaafl said:


> Why?


Marriage seam between modular units... 
I asked if we could do this when we were in the drywall finishing phase... But was told that the GC insisted on texture being applied throughout (even though we told them that it WILL crack). 
Low and behold... It started to shift within the first 3 weeks... 
So... A false beam it is then. 

Clients loved it, I was at the least, satisfied with it. 

In modular homes, the location where the units butt together is ALWAYS covered with some type of trim, or suitable expansion ; because no matter what, the framing never lines up 100%.
So for the supplier of the units to demand a drywall finish over the seam was very odd. 

Sent from my SM-G530W using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

I extended and beefed up a crappy builder deck. Built some privacy and installed aluminum railings.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYgutterguy

A&E Exteriors said:


> Wrapped this up the other day i fixed a 20 year long on again off again leak.
> 
> Also did a splash guard on this gutter at the mega flat i did this spring.




Is there a gutter inside of another gutter in that pic ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

No. During heavy rains water was shooting over the gutter so i bent up a splash guard for it


Made some brackets so ice doesnt tear it down


NYgutterguy said:


> Is there a gutter inside of another gutter in that pic ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Flat roof under a deck is this weeks fun


----------



## asevereid

We're taking over running a house build project... Probably take the finishing, maybe flooring and cabinets.
Very unfortunate circumstances lead to this falling in to our hands. 
And there's progress at the brewery... It's a mess there's though...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## FrankSmith

I have avoided the barn door craze until now. This is a house I fixed up and am selling. The door opened in the pantry and covered the window blocking all the natural light. I couldn't argue that a barn door would actually be a lot better. I was a bit conflicted but people go crazy for it. I figured if I was going to do it, I might as well go all the way so I made it out of reclaimed lumber from shelves I had to tear out in the basement. The door has a stamp on it to a local lumber yard so old I can't find anyone who remembers it.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Got these up yesterday.

20 foot tall deck posts, on top of a 10 foot basement. :blink:

Shoulda subbed this out to Mike. :laughing:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

So I slung one end of that 20' 6x6, and ran a rope through a pulley hung on the 3rd story window header.

A guy pulled one end up, while another set the base on the basement wall. Then I boomed over with that lift, tied a sling around the top end of the post to the basket, and swung it upright, while one guy leveled it, and another braced it. :thumbsup:

Best solution I could come up with. Land is too steep and irregular for my tele-handler. Tried that.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

This is getting ridiculous.

The forum keeps rotating the picture, unless I rotate it first, then it keeps it as is. :blink: 

Then when I try to edit, it drops the connection, "can't find the server". 

F^%K it.


----------



## KAP

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> So I slung one end of that 20' 6x6, and ran a rope through a pulley hung on the 3rd story window header.
> 
> A guy pulled one end up, while another set the base on the basement wall. Then I boomed over with that lift, tied a sling around the top end of the post to the basket, and swung it upright, while one guy leveled it, and another braced it. :thumbsup:
> 
> Best solution I could come up with. Land is too steep and irregular for my tele-handler. Tried that.





The sky was falling... :whistling :laughing:

.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Thank you.

I don't know how you do it, but we all appreciate you being the official CT Picture Rotator. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G

This is not what two vanities worth of drawers is suppose to look like. This looks more like enough drawers for a kitchen.












Cutouts for the P Trap in the drawer. These are really a pain in the butt to make.
Full dovetail inside and out.


----------



## 91782

Pulled this out of a hat today.

Yes, I'm that damned good.


----------



## Leo G

Damn dude, what size hat do you wear?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> This is not what two vanities worth of drawers is suppose to look like. This looks more like enough drawers for a kitchen.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cutouts for the P Trap in the drawer. These are really a pain in the butt to make.
> Full dovetail inside and out.


I did 4 of those around plumbing on the last job. Have 8 to do on this job. Mine have to be a lot wider notches than yours, the plumbers suck at layout. 

Average on the vanities I do-8 drawers each. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I gave them 6" inside the slot. They are going to have to deal with it.


----------



## overanalyze

Some cupolas we have been trimming.


----------



## onmywayup

overanalyze said:


> Some cupolas we have been trimming.


Well that's a neat project. Something a little different than your standard trim job


----------



## rblakes1

SmallTownGuy said:


> Home buyer decided to have an impromptu picnic lunch.
> 
> Somehow they managed to get all the way from the front of the house to the back porch with no one noticing.
> 
> Those 2 machines had been cutting all morning. You can see bits of scrap. That's how the job site is expected to stay.
> 
> No exception rule: No one on ladders or using power tools if ANYONE other than trades walk on site.
> 
> That includes inspectors, gawkers and home buyers.
> 
> There's a little slow spot - a timing window - while final grade, hardwood, exterior pine wraps, inside rock are being done. So home buyer just assumed nothing was going on that day.


I can understand not using power tools when an inspector or homeowner is there, but if someone stops to look? I'm sure there are job sites where that is not an issue, but I'm picturing sites like I worked at down the shore where you could almost touch the neighbor's house and people would be constantly walking by and stopping to look

Do you have someone on site to chase them away? Set up scarecrows? Fence in the entire area? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Not a recent job , but had to come back recently to repair plaster from a leak


----------



## Idothat

We did all the woodwork and cabinets , paint , and finished floors


----------



## Idothat

More pics and my son


----------



## rblakes1

Idothat said:


> More pics and my son


That shower looks a little tight on head room.

I like the window nooks, I'm sure my cats would love them lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

rblakes1 said:


> That shower looks a little tight on head room.
> 
> I like the window nooks, I'm sure my cats would love them lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


The pics are deceptive , there’s room for me to stand comfortably in the shower, l’m 6’2” . 
The owner is a retired architect and includes some oddities in the design,including ; no doors on the base cabinets in the kitchen and, a 10” toe kick.
The area with the nooks is a duct chase and , the owner chose to make the sills different heights , where ducts interfered


----------



## rblakes1

Idothat said:


> The pics are deceptive , there’s room for me to stand comfortably in the shower, l’m 6’2” .
> The owner is a retired architect and includes some oddities in the design,including ; no doors on the base cabinets in the kitchen and, a 10” toe kick.
> The area with the nooks is a duct chase and , the owner chose to make the sills different heights , where ducts interfered


I noticed the lack of doors on the cabinets. To each their own! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Got asked if i could come and help with the actual deck too. Decent day


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Dion doesnt miss much...lol


onmywayup said:


> I'm headed over there tomorrow for some other punch list items... Gonna have to check that little bump out. Hadn't noticed it being in there for a week.... Thanks for the heads up either way


----------



## asevereid

Did a little tile today... Been a while.
Tried pre cutting all the tile first this time. I like it... May keep doing it if more comes my way.
QEP Lash clips are horrible... I hate them. Might just throw these one out, or donate to Habitat.
Tile was porcelain, cuts were made with a diamond wheel on the grinder, and my trusty low end Rubi Speed 26.
Used a bucket and a vacuum to control dust on the grinder cuts.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Get rid of the Lash system, it sucks.

I use the RLS system, there are others if you want to look into them.

Tom


----------



## asevereid

tjbnwi said:


> Get rid of the Lash system, it sucks.
> 
> I use the RLS system, there are others if you want to look into them.
> 
> Tom


We've got a couple of the leveling systems available locally... I think Raimondi be be in stock all the time at our tile store, but I'm leaning towards the spin systems... Really any of the ones with the spin on caps.
These Lash were just leftover from the last job I did.
But... I don't set tile all that often...
Regardless... Next time I do, I'll either include the system in the cost, or get the company I work for to pick one up. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

That's a beautiful cut that will never be seen again once the toilet flange is installed

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

My work here is done


----------



## Stryker1-1

Posted this before when I did the walk through finally got the go ahead to redo it all. 

Upgrading all the cabling to CAT6 and relocating everything to a proper server rack.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Lots of scribing...


----------



## asevereid

Starting to look like something in here...
Got about 360 sq ft of flooring down today after figuring out my layout (wanted a plank to run through the centre of the doorway) and then cleaning up and moving those damn cabinets three more times.
I expect to get the cabinet install done by Friday night, and then hopefully I can get the doors and trim started on Monday.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

asevereid said:


> We've got a couple of the leveling systems available locally... I think Raimondi be be in stock all the time at our tile store, but I'm leaning towards the spin systems... Really any of the ones with the spin on caps.
> These Lash were just leftover from the last job I did.
> But... I don't set tile all that often...
> Regardless... Next time I do, I'll either include the system in the cost, or get the company I work for to pick one up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


I use the pro level system (blue spin on caps). I like it, you just gotta be careful when you tighten them down, every once in a while that will cause the tiles to move

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Split floor joists in a nasty crawl space for first shift, installing 3 more lights I tracked down to match the other two I had for my wife's nail salon









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Any more pictures of the artwork, is that sculls?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Idothat said:


> Any more pictures of the artwork, is that sculls?


It's all flowers, mounted on some 1 1/2" foam board. My wife made that. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Lol , it looked like a bunch of sculls to me , on my phone


----------



## KAP

Uhm... :blink:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

KAP said:


> Uhm... :blink:


Ummm what?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

> Split floor joists in a nasty crawl space for first shift, installing 3 more lights I tracked down to match the other two I had for my wife's nail salon


I miss remodeling old places so very much.

Yes I am lying.


----------



## Big Johnson

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Split floor joists in a nasty crawl space for first shift, installing 3 more lights I tracked down to match the other two I had for my wife's nail salon [
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk



The VC have the mani/pedi market cornered round here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SmallTownGuy said:


> I miss remodeling old places so very much.
> 
> Yes I am lying.


Real fun. Joists had been slowly splitting at the corner of the notch where its let into the beams. Some worse than others. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Big Johnson said:


> The VC have the mani/pedi market cornered round here.


There are quite a few of them here, they are the wham bam nail places, in an out. My wife specializes in some pretty cool nail art. 

She is going to be busy here. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## sunkist

Big Johnson said:


> The VC have the mani/pedi market cornered round here.


 Turns out they love the smell of "Acetone in the morning"


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Found a picture of some she did recently









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Your hands look more feminine than I expected :whistling


----------



## rblakes1

Did this yesterday- replaced an old double hung in the garage with a picture window so they can install a generator









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Probably how the next few days will look for me. Priming the 2 uppers, shelves, and doors today









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

concrete finally got done, so now we can get started









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Sunday at the mother in laws again.


----------



## 91782

A&E Exteriors said:


> Sunday at the mother in laws again.


Whatever it takes to keep her from having an excuse for moving in with you.

WHATEVER IT TAKES.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Wow, you actually used the vinyl shims that come with that kit? I'm impressed; mine are long gone. :laughing:

I did 3500 square feet of click-lock vinyl a couple of weeks ago. That's enough for this year. And next year...


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tinstaafl said:


> Wow, you actually used the vinyl shims that come with that kit? I'm impressed; mine are long gone. :laughing:
> 
> I did 3500 square feet of click-lock vinyl a couple of weeks ago. That's enough for this year. And next year...


Thats a lot of floor


----------



## Leo G

Working on a vanity that is about 8' long. All drawers with a center that is open shelving. Here's a rendering of what it'll look like when finished.










Here's the face frame with the drawer fronts in it.









Got the left and right side cabinets glued up.









Close up of the foot on the leg.









Here's the left cabinet out of the clamps. The right rear leg is missing as 
the center cabinet will be there.









And the center cabinet in clamps.


----------



## Robie

You never contacted me for pricing.....


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Working on a vanity that is about 8' long. All drawers with a center that is open shelving. Here's a rendering of what it'll look like when finished.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the face frame with the drawer fronts in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got the left and right side cabinets glued up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Close up of the foot on the leg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the left cabinet out of the clamps. The right rear leg is missing as
> the center cabinet will be there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the center cabinet in clamps.




What's it getting for a top?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> You never contacted me for pricing.....


I know. This is a long time client. She knows my pricing.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> What's it getting for a top?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I'm assuming stone. I gave her a Walnut sample and she picked out the tile from that, I assume she also got some sort of thought on what the top would be.

I know in the lower level bathroom the vanity was going to be a black stain. But the tile she wanted was to expensive for their tastes and now she might want it another color. It's Maple so it can be made to most any color since it's a "white" wood. She even mentioned painting it. I told her that was a sad thing to say to me.

Either way, it'll look great.


----------



## Joasis

Ringwood, Oklahoma. 60 x 100 x 18


----------



## Joasis

A day leter.


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

I'd trade my middle nut to work on a flat lot right now. :thumbsup:


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> I'd trade my middle nut to work on a flat lot right now. :thumbsup:




We have a friend who lost a nut due to testicular cancer. His nickname is plumbbob. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## shanewreckd

Californiadecks said:


> We have a friend who lost a nut due to testicular cancer. His nickname is plumbbob.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


:laughing: I have a good friend missing a nut from a cancer scare as well, I call him the uniballer


----------



## Joasis

I had a cousin that died at 17 from testicular cancer. They swelled up and became tender...and he did his best to ignore it for perceived shame....paid the big price for it.


----------



## shanewreckd

My personal little slice of wet hell. :jester:









That pump is 8" tall... Definitely testing the limits of Redwing waterproofing. I'll find one of the drone photos later too.


----------



## KAP

shanewreckd said:


> My personal little slice of wet hell. :jester:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pump is 8" tall... Definitely testing the limits of Redwing waterproofing. I'll find one of the drone photos later too.


Hard to tell with the site tilting to the left... :whistling :laughing

.


----------



## Big Johnson

shanewreckd said:


> My personal little slice of wet hell. :jester:
> 
> View attachment 468065
> 
> 
> That pump is 8" tall... Definitely testing the limits of Redwing waterproofing. I'll find one of the drone photos later too.


Is that a river over yonder? Under the pipeline.


----------



## shanewreckd

:laughing: No that's just the muddy site grade under that 12m cliff face. A few hundred meters to the left though is the ocean, and bottom of those forms has an elevation of only 4.5m. Problem is the whole island is solid rock, so there is no drainage.


----------



## shanewreckd

kap said:


> hard to tell with the site tilting to the left... :whistling :laughing
> 
> .











What're you talking about leaning? :whistling


(Once you rotate this one for me too  )


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Finally got back to this one.

Gotta get some trusses up soon. :thumbsup:

It'll be a 3 story covered deck. Trusses come out to the end.

View is something else from up there. I'll get a shot of that at some point.


----------



## shanewreckd

Nice little colour gradient during the sunrises here.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nail salon is finally done, now she can make me some money. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Looks great.

It's gonna take her years to pay you back.


----------



## TheConstruct

You built a diving board?


----------



## onmywayup

I was thinking he did a great job cleaning that pool and wanted us to see it


----------



## cedarboarder

onmywayup said:


> I was thinking he did a great job cleaning that pool and wanted us to see it


thanks for noticing. haha. 
stained the shotty fence some hack built. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Ughhhhh









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Darcy WTF are you doing under a building? Can't you get Randy to buy something else:laughing:

No seriously, I thought that was beneath you. See what I did there?


----------



## 91782

Posts like this cause me to look fondly back on my years remodeling every old kludged together place in my home town area.

PS: That is a total lie.:thumbsup:


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Deckhead said:


> Darcy WTF are you doing under a building? Can't you get Randy to buy something else:laughing:
> 
> No seriously, I thought that was beneath you. See what I did there?


My attorney owns the place and it pays well. This all started by reproducing some millwork to repair some exterior trim and has snowballed into a new porch, 4 new windows, more trim, new brackets, small roof, new porch, structural repairs, insulation, landscaping, storm windows, etc. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

SmallTownGuy said:


> Posts like this cause me to look fondly back on my years remodeling every old kludged together place in my home town area.
> 
> PS: That is a total lie.


This old place was due for some love. It pays well and I am instructed to just take of everything I can while I am there. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

WarnerConstInc. said:


> This old place was due for some love. It pays well and I am instructed to just take of everything I can while I am there.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Just bustin' yer nuts.

Probably nice to get out of the shop every once in a while. I'm ready to get back into it now, been working on site for a couple weeks other than a couple doors I built and there is no end in sight for onsite stuff when I get back from vacation. Ugh. Makes going home not sound like fun.


----------



## Idothat

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ughhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Looks like under my house , except you have more room there. 
The front half I can’t even get under , the back half I dug out , so I could run new plumbing . Good times ... not really


----------



## onmywayup

Just spent all morning under my own house trying to find out why a new shower I put in wasn't draining. Found the old 2" galvanized drain line was corroded down to a pencil thin channel down the middle. Ripped it out and ran all pvc to a rubber coupler. Nasty business down in the crawl space. Full Tyvek suit, gloves, mask, and a headlight. Neighbors must of thought I was cooking meth when I came out to grab the pvc from the pole barn.


----------



## cedarboarder

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Ughhhhh


I hate to ask... cause I may know the answer. But whats in the bags!?


----------



## hdavis

Dead rats....


----------



## Idothat

hdavis said:


> Dead rats....


More ‘Possums?


----------



## shanewreckd

Last day, best day! :thumbup:
Can't wait to blast home for a week, feels like it's been a long haul. Time for a much needed rest, just set these ped forms and stand some grade beam wall panels.









The lowest box you see is only 400mm(16") above sea level :laughing:


And yes, my name is in the concrete.


----------



## tgeb

Did some work for a little addition for one of my GC's.

Backfilled it today.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

cedarboarder said:


> I hate to ask... cause I may know the answer. But whats in the bags!?


Insulation, plastic, **** poop, cans, bottles, almost anything you can think of. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Sunday work at home. Landlord and I agreed that the steps needed a longer tread run, so I was able to get them to agree to a t&m deal. Got the material deposit last night, material this morning, and then finished the formwork today.
Tomorrow I'll abrade it, clean the surfaces, prime it, and place the concrete.
Then after it's stripped, it gets a fresh parge coat and a new aluminium rail.
Should be done before... Christmas. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Windycity

asevereid said:


> Sunday work at home. Landlord and I agreed that the steps needed a longer tread run, so I was able to get them to agree to a t&m deal. Got the material deposit last night, material this morning, and then finished the formwork today.
> Tomorrow I'll abrade it, clean the surfaces, prime it, and place the concrete.
> Then after it's stripped, it gets a fresh parge coat and a new aluminium rail.
> Should be done before... Christmas.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




Yea those steps need a bigger tread.....they look like they are 6 inches wide. Does a foot even fit on those steps?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Windycity said:


> Yea those steps need a bigger tread.....they look like they are 6 inches wide. Does a foot even fit on those steps?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were 9" before.
8" rise, 9" run. Got them set at 11" now. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Royal P I T A, I keep telling everybody "but its going to be beautiful"


----------



## tgeb

I don't like the look of "that" stone with "that" brick.

It's an interesting concept and can look great if done right, but this one looks too fake.


----------



## 91782

tgeb said:


> I don't like the look of "that" stone with "that" brick.
> 
> It's an interesting concept and can look great if done right, but this one looks too fake.


lololol


----------



## cabindoc.sa

Current project. Replaced log posts and girder. 12” dia white pine. Media blasted and stained house.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

cabindoc.sa said:


> Current project. Replaced log posts and girder. 12” dia white pine. Media blasted and stained house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's one hell of a cantalever. I'm assuming there's some steel involved?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## cedarboarder

Pool cleaner during the day. Elevator mechanic by night.. lol









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

trying to get this thing closed in
been tough, rains every other day!!!









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cabindoc.sa

Californiadecks said:


> That's one hell of a cantalever. I'm assuming there's some steel involved?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________




Nope! Lots of heavy timbers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

cedarboarder said:


> Pool cleaner during the day. Elevator mechanic by night.. lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


We're not allowed to work on em without a lift mechanic holding one hand lol. I'll never forget the time I was working on one and a lady got stuck inside.... Wasn't my fault but everyone thought it was lol.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Little standing seam job. I hemmed 60 some panels today. Yuck


----------



## asevereid

Pivot door hardware on this mess of a door at a brewery reno we're working on.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## cedarboarder

Inner10 said:


> We're not allowed to work on em without a lift mechanic holding one hand lol. I'll never forget the time I was working on one and a lady got stuck inside.... Wasn't my fault but everyone thought it was lol.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


It been a crazy PITA job. I'm doing the drywall and mudding for fire proofing 4 floors. 5 if you include the pit. Very interesting how its all wired up and the inside seeing the counter weight moving riding the top of the elevator. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

asevereid said:


> Pivot door hardware on this mess of a door at a brewery reno we're working on.


Those doors frustrate me. I salute you.


----------



## Jaws

Duty calls. Have to give up the volunteer stuff during the days and start doing it on Sundays and nights I guess. This is one of my long-time customers guest house. He was already going to have us remodel it now that is expedited, cannot get Servpro anybody like that in there in a reasonable amount of time so we are gutting it ourselves. Full gut remodel. Probably midgrade since it is a guest house. He is in selections with my sister in law now

The two-story guest house with the garage underneath was the first project I worked on when we got started. I'll take pics later 

Interesting fact - even after 10 years, being a three-term president of a Home Builders Association, multiple seven-figure projects old and built, numerous Awards, I am still Mike's boy to these people. LOL. Pretty awesome actually, they still see me is the lead Carpenter. LOL. 90% of our clients now days originate with me so it feels nostalgic. 

It is good to see them again. 

My young super there is the truck ass now, look at those Duds. Lol. 

He's just hauling dumpsters basically right now because our truck driver is sick and we are rotating all seven dumpsters constantly for the next two weeks. Meanwhile I'm wearing bags that are full of water from the rain and doing this bul****. LOL. Should be fun anyway










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Ill tell you what me and my crew are not used to working in these conditions. Most of the houses we work on our spotless when we start, this one feels like a squatter Shack because of the flood.


Not looking like I will be doing any other flood jobs except for minor damage to existing clients property. Office is turning them away by the Dozen. Terrible stuff.

But I'm not doing the running around like a chicken with my head cut off thing I did for 3 years, we have another custom fixing to start whenever design finishes, same with the new commercial building, and we are starting the process of moving an old house we remodeled years ago to another part on the ranch and building a 7200 square foot or whenever it finishes design.










Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

I don't envy you that's for sure.

Stay balanced :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom M

Some deck work this week, ready for railings. Have to decide on how I want to finish the stair treads


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Jaws said:


> Ill tell you what me and my crew are not used to working in these conditions. Most of the houses we work on our spotless when we start, this one feels like a squatter Shack because of the flood.
> 
> 
> Not looking like I will be doing any other flood jobs except for minor damage to existing clients property. Office is turning them away by the Dozen. Terrible stuff.
> 
> But I'm not doing the running around like a chicken with my head cut off thing I did for 3 years, we have another custom fixing to start whenever design finishes, same with the new commercial building, and we are starting the process of moving an old house we remodeled years ago to another part on the ranch and building a 7200 square foot or whenever it finishes design.


John, when you guys start those flood projects, do you suck out mud, then start demo, or just slog through the mud and start ripping stuff out?


----------



## Jaws

**** I'm a rookie, Idk. Lol. I'm no flood guy, we are used to building and remodeling nice houses, not disasters 

We have been scraping the mud out to an extent.

I'm only doing one paid flood project, and it was already on the books for a major remodel before the flood. That's the guest house in the pics. 

The rest is just trying to help out in a small way. Zero desire or need to do flood mitigation work. Turning them away all week. We already had projects scheduled and will only be doing those other than some repair work for existing clients.


Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> John, when you guys start those flood projects, do you suck out mud, then start demo, or just slog through the mud and start ripping stuff out?


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## griz

Jaws said:


> **** I'm a rookie, Idk. Lol. I'm no flood guy, we are used to building and remodeling nice houses, not disasters
> 
> We have been scraping the mud out to an extent.
> 
> I'm only doing one paid flood project, and it was already on the books for a major remodel before the flood. That's the guest house in the pics.
> 
> The rest is just trying to help out in a small way. Zero desire or need to do flood mitigation work. Turning them away all week. We already had projects scheduled and will only be doing those other than some repair work for existing clients.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


they are just like a fire job.

disasters....they were VERY profitable....

have to get by the mess, yea the bad part, then it's put it back together....:thumbsup:


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> they are just like a fire job.
> 
> disasters....they were VERY profitable....
> 
> have to get by the mess, yea the bad part, then it's put it back together....:thumbsup:


Don't get me wrong, if I was not already scheduled out I was absolutely take some on. Just not going to try to do more projects that we can supervise closely any longer. Hell it's already to the point I'm wearing bags again because we're short-handed. LOL


----------



## griz

do the impossible....

and you think you are in the chips now.....:whistling


----------



## Jaws

griz said:


> do the impossible....
> 
> and you think you are in the chips now.....:whistling


Looks like that's going to be the option we go with. Haven't been home more than a few hours this week every evening. All of the work this week was free, now it's going to be paid. A number of our clients started calling yesterday and left messages at the office about damage. Past clients. Friends of past clients. That's where our bread is buttered, can I leave it unattended.

My brother and I met this morning, drink a cup of coffee outside before he went in , made the decision to take it all on.

About to get our night light out, my dad's going to have to do all of the builder stuff, I will be able to do some estimates in the evenings but otherwise I'm going to have to take half the crew and Matt's going to have to take half the crew, and we just hired one of our subcontractors from way back and his whole crew this morning on an hourly time rate basis. About to knock some **** out

The neighborhood pictured below is one I do a crap load of work in, applehead Island. It's got a secured gate with armed security. I have 14 clients in here out of about 75 homes. Hoping to make that 20 clients LOL.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Jaws said:


> Looks like that's going to be the option we go with. Haven't been home more than a few hours this week every evening. All of the work this week was free, now it's going to be paid. A number of our clients started calling yesterday and left messages at the office about damage. Past clients. Friends of past clients. That's where our bread is buttered, can I leave it unattended.
> 
> My brother and I met this morning, drink a cup of coffee outside before he went in , made the decision to take it all on.
> 
> About to get our night light out, my dad's going to have to do all of the builder stuff, I will be able to do some estimates in the evenings but otherwise I'm going to have to take half the crew and Matt's going to have to take half the crew, and we just hired one of our subcontractors from way back and his whole crew this morning on an hourly time rate basis. About to knock some **** out
> 
> The neighborhood pictured below is one I do a crap load of work in, applehead Island. It's got a secured gate with armed security. I have 14 clients in here out of about 75 homes. Hoping to make that 20 clients LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


That's over next to the resort where you were gonna take me isn't it? Nice houses in there. Andy goes south maybe Floridians should fly west for the winter:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

That is the one I could not take you in because it was 6. LOL


Deckhead said:


> That's over next to the resort where you were gonna take me isn't it? Nice houses in there. Andy goes south maybe Floridians should fly west for the winter:laughing:


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

My first new house as a builder. It's a 2.5 ft out of the flood plain and it got within 9" of the doors. 

New owner. We also built the dock and it needs some work and we put it on the list

Thisbone is somewhere way back in the thread, has some bad ass showers.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Cedar front porch. Part of it is sleepers on an existing concrete porch.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Texas Wax

Got to play with Legos.

Images
1-Finished
2-In progress adhering Base Plates
3-Removing 'Recommended' adhesive, because it it Didn't adhere for chit

No substitute for good old fashioned Wilsonart 950  Should a known better :thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Fun with face frame finishing.

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Fun with face frame finishing.
> 
> Tom


Looks like you need a proper spray booth setup.


----------



## Robie

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks like you need a proper spray booth setup.


He's got one. It's huge!:laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Looks like you need a proper spray booth setup.


Not in the budget right now. 

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Boom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Boom


Waterbornes don't go boom...

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Fizzle......:laughing:


----------



## Jaws

Got 3 scraped since Wednesday, vacuumed stud cavities of insulation and dust, drove fasteners in all. Will send a hand to do punch demo, scrape what little thunder I didn't get up today in the paid got and mop. 

Only one was paid and with my 2 of my guys, the others were all volunteers of different folks I'd never met. Cool experience. 

Thought the handy hacks plumbing fix was worth including lol

Someone is coming to get those applinaces... they think they can salvage and resell lol

Get home in time to see the kiddos today and let my wife study for grad stuff.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I did volunteer work after Katrina; what a mess. Some people were left with nothing for months on end. The church helped many putting priority on single mothers with children or the elderly. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

META said:


> I did volunteer work after Katrina; what a mess. Some people were left with nothing for months on end. The church helped many putting priority on single mothers with children or the elderly.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


From what I seen most people are being taken care of. Churches, Texas Baptist man, Builders Association, volunteer fire departments, random task forces or knocking stuff out.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## META

Jaws said:


> From what I seen most people are being taken care of. Churches, Texas Baptist man, Builders Association, volunteer fire departments, random task forces or knocking stuff out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Looks like the exterior wasn't hurt too bad on that home. What is it? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

Rock and siding on the one that I am doing for a client, both of the other free jobs were brick. The black sheeting you see in the paid job is a old school foam board. We will closed-cell spray foam this after electrical has been redone and we put in fresh anchor bolts that arent compromised from rust


META said:


> Looks like the exterior wasn't hurt too bad on that home. What is it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robie

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> Robie smokes, his lungs are protected... :laughing:


I was going to post something similar when that was said....:thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

Got one coat on the walls and installed all the wainscot panels yesterday. All the panels were pre- assembled before they went up. 

Today I'll get the nail holes filled, primed, and caulked. I'll get the base and top cap on, too. If all goes well, first coat of trim paint as well. 

Working around that table was fun









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Starting to look like something


----------



## META

Get those pink gloves to work, enough playing on the phone. ;-)

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rrk

Leo G said:


> Working on a whole house build. Mostly cabinets and some paneling. Been working on the vanities and some of the larger cabinets for the kitchen. I've got a bunch of drawer front parts made and waiting for them to make up their minds about the kitchen color so I can prime the panels the right color. I'm stuck right now because of the paint color. I wanted to go onto the island but they've changed the microwave and it has a trim plate. I have the dimensions but they don't say how the overlaps work so I don't know how big to make the face frame elements. On the width I know it's just centered. But the height I don't know if it's centered. A lot of them are very asymmetrical. So now I'll probably go to the pantry and refrigerator cabinets.
> 
> But since then I've assembled the master vanity and the lower level vanity.
> 
> Here's the lower level vanity. It's black stain, the grain shows through even though the camera doesn't show it well. 8 drawers, two on either side and 4 in the center and two faux fronts for the sinks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the base molding that will surround the cabinet on the floor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawers seen from the back of the cabinet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drawer for the plumbing


How do get those giant vanities up to the bathrooms yourself?


----------



## Leo G

Because when I move vanities I get very angry, very angry indeed ..











I have help to move those.


----------



## Leo G

Well Sno and I were movers today. The client I'm working for has an armoire that was put into the house as the bedroom addition was being built 15 years ago. It can't make it up the stairs because of the way they turn, and of course they can't make it down the stairs for the same reason.

18"d x 40"w x 80"t









She has the armoire and a matching dresser that she wanted to take to their new house. It's a high gloss veneered pc of woodworking. His solution was for me to cut it in half. I didn't want to. Really didn't want to. So I came by to assess the situation and to see how I could cut this in half to get it down the stairs.

I figured it out, where to cut and how to put it back together. I didn't want to.

So I started to look around to see other ways of egress. All the windows are modern and are tilt out which means the sash can come completely out. It's on the 2nd story and it's a long way down. So I roamed around the house looking at each window for an advantage. I found it. A window with a roof right there, about a 5 pitch. Went outside and measured from the ground and it's 10' to the edge.

I told the HO of my thoughts and he said the movers didn't want to try that. Went home and thought about it. Emailed him telling him that I assessed the situation and I was going to remove it through the window. He agreed. Called Sno and told him it was a plan.

On the way there I stopped at HD and picked up two 2x12x16' and some 2x2x8's. Brought a roll of 20" wide stretch wrap, 5" wide roll and some masking tape. We wrapped the perimeter with the 20" stretch wrap and used the masking tape to cover the face frame.

Went outside and put the truck in a spot that I could lay the 2x12s from the roof to the bed of the truck. I put the 2x12 in the area where the separation is between the bed and the gate. Used a nylon ratchet strap to secure it. On the roof we attached a 2x4 on the bottom of the two 2x12 so they were 39" apart. Put another one in the middle, but on top to keep it at 39" and act as a stop so we could reposition ourselves for phase 2.

Took the curtains off, removed the sash, put a moving blanket on the sill to protect it and Sno went out onto the roof. Me and one of the neighbors that wanted to give us a hand (good friends of the client and said the day before he would be willing to give us a hand) lifted the armoire out the window to Sno. After it got as far as it could before needing a second guy outside I ran outside and up the ladder so we could put some strapping on it. One ratchet strap in the middle and then a rope tied to that on the back of the armoire. We moved the unit into place on the roof and then onto the ramp. Sno held onto the rope and I guided it down the ramp until it hit the stop.

Then I transitioned down to the bottom and lifted it over the stop and then me and the neighbor slid it into the truck. We undid the ramp and drove it to the new house. Took about 2 hours to do the whole thing.










Thanks for the help Sno.


----------



## Tinstaafl

Nice, Leo. That might just qualify as your thesis for the Old-Timer's Society.


----------



## Leo G

Tinstaafl said:


> Nice, Leo. That might just qualify as your thesis for the Old-Timer's Society.


I just did NOT want to cut that beautiful armoire in half.:laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson

...


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Well Sno and I were movers today. The client I'm working for has an armoire that was put into the house as the bedroom addition was being built 15 years ago. It can't make it up the stairs because of the way they turn, and of course they can't make it down the stairs for the same reason.
> 
> 18"d x 40"w x 80"t
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She has the armoire and a matching dresser that she wanted to take to their new house. It's a high gloss veneered pc of woodworking. His solution was for me to cut it in half. I didn't want to. Really didn't want to. So I came by to assess the situation and to see how I could cut this in half to get it down the stairs.
> 
> I figured it out, where to cut and how to put it back together. I didn't want to.
> 
> So I started to look around to see other ways of egress. All the windows are modern and are tilt out which means the sash can come completely out. It's on the 2nd story and it's a long way down. So I roamed around the house looking at each window for an advantage. I found it. A window with a roof right there, about a 5 pitch. Went outside and measured from the ground and it's 10' to the edge.
> 
> I told the HO of my thoughts and he said the movers didn't want to try that. Went home and thought about it. Emailed him telling him that I assessed the situation and I was going to remove it through the window. He agreed. Called Sno and told him it was a plan.
> 
> On the way there I stopped at HD and picked up two 2x12x16' and some 2x2x8's. Brought a roll of 20" wide stretch wrap, 5" wide roll and some masking tape. We wrapped the perimeter with the 20" stretch wrap and used the masking tape to cover the face frame.
> 
> Went outside and put the truck in a spot that I could lay the 2x12s from the roof to the bed of the truck. I put the 2x12 in the area where the separation is between the bed and the gate. Used a nylon ratchet strap to secure it. On the roof we attached a 2x4 on the bottom of the two 2x12 so they were 39" apart. Put another one in the middle, but on top to keep it at 39" and act as a stop so we could reposition ourselves for phase 2.
> 
> Took the curtains off, removed the sash, put a moving blanket on the sill to protect it and Sno went out onto the roof. Me and one of the neighbors that wanted to give us a hand (good friends of the client and said the day before he would be willing to give us a hand) lifted the armoire out the window to Sno. After it got as far as it could before needing a second guy outside I ran outside and up the ladder so we could put some strapping on it. One ratchet strap in the middle and then a rope tied to that on the back of the armoire. We moved the unit into place on the roof and then onto the ramp. Sno held onto the rope and I guided it down the ramp until it hit the stop.
> 
> Then I transitioned down to the bottom and lifted it over the stop and then me and the neighbor slid it into the truck. We undid the ramp and drove it to the new house. Took about 2 hours to do the whole thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help Sno.




I had to do something like that with my armoire except I used my Sumner lift. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> ...




My Gawd that was beautiful. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> My Gawd that was beautiful.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Not as beautiful as Leo.


----------



## tjbnwi

Big Johnson said:


> ...


You're a Captain Kangaroo expert....?:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> ...


Showed this pick to my wife and she's still laughing. Normally my hair has a part. And I don't have those eyebrows. 

I liked Captain Kangaroo when I was a child.

.And I'm pretty sure kangaroo boi couldn't move that armoire.


----------



## Leo G

And people wonder why I don't post pics of me here. I'm sure Robie will have me in a tutu by the end of the day.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> And people wonder why I don't post pics of me here. I'm sure Robie will have me in a tutu by the end of the day.


He already attacked me through PM for posting those, I guess he fancy’s himself your knight in shining armor... or something :whistling


----------



## Big Johnson

tjbnwi said:


> You're a Captain Kangaroo expert....?:laughing:
> 
> Tom


I am not an authority on The Captain or any other captains.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> He already attacked me through PM for posting those, I guess he fancy’s himself your knight in shining armor... or something :whistling


You're stepping into his territory. He has the rights to make fun of me here. :whistling


----------



## Robie

Big Johnson said:


> He already attacked me through PM for posting those, I guess he fancy’s himself your knight in shining armor... or something :whistling


"Attacked" is a tad extreme.:thumbsup:


----------



## slowsol

Donohue Const said:


> forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk




That’s a heck of a house. 

The windows on the front look weird to me. Like the proportions are off or the style is too horizontal.


----------



## Big Johnson

I would Eliminate the little bump out on the end of the garage, it doesn’t really add anything to the looks and makes the roof more complicated. You could get a few more square feet in the garage while simplifying the build at the same time.


----------



## Donohue Const

if it was my client I would definitely advise on cleaning up and simplifying the design 

but it's not up to me on this one, just might be hired to build per plan



Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Donohue Const said:


> ...
> what happened to rectangular houses ???
> 
> this one is going to suck to price out!!!!



I can help with that. Once you start, you'll realize whatever your final number was - you forgot to use the 2X multiplier.

H A N D !!!


----------



## 91782

Conventional wood or trex type decks not allowed in this project.


Attached is what types of "outdoor extended living spaces" are allowed.

None are mine. Just snapped while reviewing with my people.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Donohue Const said:


> not my actual job yet
> just bidding it for my old lumberyard sales man who changed jobs and is now a pm for a big custom home builder
> 
> 
> what happened to rectangular houses ???
> 
> this one is going to suck to price out!!!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk





Donohue Const said:


> forgot the pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Save yourself some time Ryan. Looks like somewhere between tree-fiddy and tree-fiddy-five to me.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Been years since I framed a porch, even longer since I used wood for framing. 

I just want to make windows, trim and the new roof over the bay.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Hoping to get the go ahead on putting a new lid on this building. Should get the word Friday, i got the 99% feeling on this one. Hopefully my TPO over steel will follow this job directly.

Fingers crossed.

The blue circled area will be demolished.


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Conventional wood or trex type decks not allowed in this project.
> 
> 
> Attached is what types of "outdoor extended living spaces" are allowed.
> 
> None are mine. Just snapped while reviewing with my people.


...


----------



## Big Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Conventional wood or trex type decks not allowed in this project.
> 
> 
> Attached is what types of "outdoor extended living spaces" are allowed.
> 
> None are mine. Just snapped while reviewing with my people.


,,,


----------



## A&E Exteriors

griz said:


> not if you knew how to stack a roof....
> 
> that roof line reminds me of the olden days....
> 
> but roof stackers are a dying or dead breed....


I learned framing doing hand cut roofs in Memphis, Tn. Extremely complex lines, hips, valleys and dormers everywhere. Sometimes took us a week to build scaffolding and set all the ridges. 


I can still do it. Takes me a while though

My 2 bosses had been working together for somewhere around 35 years. We flowed like nothing else I've ever been a part of. 

4 of us were there every day and we usually had a helper or 2 who rotated through for 2 years. I really miss those days.


----------



## Tom M

I wrapped up a weird color combo


Fiberon IPE, Rosewood trim, Timbertech Radiance rail, Kona rails, Brownstone posts.


I would have like it more if they substituted the Roese wood with Kona


----------



## heavy_d

Day 2 on this one.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Tom M said:


> I wrapped up a weird color combo
> Kona rails,


Is Kona a color:laughing: Kona is a city on the Big Island Of Hawaii. It's also a district they grow a lot of coffee in.


----------



## Leo G

Yup, Kona is a color.

Because that's what I stained this desk.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo G said:


> Yup, Kona is a color.
> 
> Because that's what I stained this desk.


Man that is a nice desk!!!
Most of the people there are not that dark:whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Finished the apartment additions Saturday. We still arent finished here....building decks too and they are building out the bottom some too. I'll be back for that stuff


----------



## Easy Gibson

heavy_d said:


> Day 2 on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


I feel like you should have your own thread selling a decking system.

Do you pre-cut anything before you get to the site?


----------



## Tom M

A&E Exteriors said:


> Finished the apartment additions Saturday. We still arent finished here....building decks too and they are building out the bottom some too. I'll be back for that stuff


TPO? Good to have these installation services. :thumbsup:


----------



## heavy_d

Easy Gibson said:


> I feel like you should have your own thread selling a decking system.
> 
> Do you pre-cut anything before you get to the site?


Nah. Just a big lift of 2x8x16 and deck boards.
The lower deck is all flush beams so it took longer than usual today. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Tom M said:


> TPO? Good to have these installation services.


Yeah, 60mil Versico Versiweld. It was a fun project. Worked with the owners crew and did some of the framing too. 

I feel I thouroughly proved myself on this job. (The main part that we did in spring) 

It was hard on me. A lot didn't go nearly close to as planned. 
Not my best show ever for sure. 

I feel the owner found out that when the chips are down and my name is on the roof its gonna be completed and not going to leak.....weather I am happy about the situation or not.

He has a lot of work for me in the near future and I'm not competing with anyone for it.


----------



## Tom M

A&E Exteriors said:


> Yeah, 60mil Versico Versiweld. It was a fun project. Worked with the owners crew and did some of the framing too.
> 
> I feel I thouroughly proved myself on this job. (The main part that we did in spring)
> 
> It was hard on me. A lot didn't go nearly close to as planned.
> Not my best show ever for sure.
> 
> I feel the owner found out that when the chips are down and my name is on the roof its gonna be completed and not going to leak.....weather I am happy about the situation or not.
> 
> He has a lot of work for me in the near future and I'm not competing with anyone for it.


Stick with it if you like it. Big money in commercial roofing.

Before I went on my own In a different direction I worked 2 years for a non union commercial outfit. Airports, hospitals etc. .. I did everything from tile, metal, BUR, TPO you name it. I learned a lot but my heart was in carpentry.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

I'm digging the TPO, my robot makes it a breeze. The detail work sucks but it cant all be gravy


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> ...





Big Johnson said:


> ,,,


Either way, doesn't matter. Wont be me.


----------



## Morning Wood

asevereid said:


> Holy ****... You're killing it with your system now. There's no freaking way I'd get that done in two days.
> Good job, Dustin
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




Seriously. It would have taken me 2 days to lug all the materials through the house.


----------



## KAP

Morning Wood said:


> Seriously. It would have taken me 2 days to lug all the materials through the house.


Maybe he picked up one of these... :whistling :laughing:


----------



## Morning Wood

heavy_d said:


> Day 2 on this one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Is your framing below grade on the left hand side? Looks kinda beneath the grass.


----------



## heavy_d

Morning Wood said:


> Is your framing below grade on the left hand side? Looks kinda beneath the grass.


Yeah. I had to dig out quite a bit. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

heavy_d said:


> Yeah. I had to dig out quite a bit.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


We get cut out of a lot of decks here, our code says 24" from grade to bottom beam.:sad:


----------



## Easy Gibson

I didn't even notice that.

This again raises the question of, "How in the hell are you doing this yourself?"


----------



## Calidecks

Lil day and a halfer!










Mike.
_______________


----------



## tjbnwi

Easy Gibson said:


> I didn't even notice that.
> 
> This again raises the question of, "How in the hell are you doing this yourself?"


He must take his Geritol....:laughing:

Tom


----------



## Donohue Const

got the massive beam in!!!
trying to get it water tight before the rain tomorrow 









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tom M

Thank god for the HI-Lo/Lull that beam looks heavvvvvvvy


----------



## mrcat

Californiadecks said:


> Lil day and a halfer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


GASP!!! 
Are those miters I see?? :laughing:

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Diamond D.

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________


Too bad moving the sprinkler heads and adding a foot of width wasn't in the budget.  

JMO,
D.


----------



## Calidecks

Diamond D. said:


> Too bad moving the sprinkler heads and adding a foot of width wasn't in the budget.
> 
> 
> 
> JMO,
> 
> D.



Yep the home owner didn't want the deck past the sprinklers. Of course I pushed for that. 

Also that's Azeks. The bottoms are corrugated so just painting the ends was not an option. So miters it was. 




Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1

Donohue Const said:


> got the massive beam in!!!
> trying to get it water tight before the rain tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Last time I did something like that, we used a 1/2" steel beam

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Californiadecks said:


> Yep the home owner didn't want the deck past the sprinklers. Of course I pushed for that.
> 
> Also that's Azeks. The bottoms are corrugated so just painting the ends was not an option. So miters it was.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Does Trex know you're being unfaithful? :laughing:


----------



## Donohue Const

rblakes1 said:


> Last time I did something like that, we used a 1/2" steel beam
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


dont have a very good supplier for getting and sizing steel

wood was easier to tie the old roof back into also 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Good enough for this year, plus a little muriatic acid bath.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

overanalyze said:


> Part of a house remodel we completed.


Is it snowing there already? That's crazy!!!

Nice work as always.


----------



## Tom M

Kitchen replacement underway and bath gut....mud beast


----------



## shanewreckd

Took a picture of some printed out drone photos of site from last week.

First picture is of our final sphere foundation being backfilled. We poured the south half in 2 stages, instead of engineering formwork for a 6.4m tall pour. Just finished placing the top half today.

Big 400t (440USt) crane being assembled on site the last couple days, I tried to take a panorama of the whole thing, crane on one end and concrete pump on the other but failed pretty hard :laughing:


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Good enough for this year, plus a little muriatic acid bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No handrail?


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No handrail?


No. Its 22" off grade, no need and it would look bad. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Hate handrails on a low deck.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Good enough for this year, plus a little muriatic acid bath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk





WarnerConstInc. said:


> No. Its 22" off grade, no need and it would look bad.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Oh one bed step and someone could bust a leg,, I guess that's why it's code here. Lot's of wobbly people here:whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Oh one bed step and someone could bust a leg,, I guess that's why it's code here. Lot's of wobbly people here:whistling


Under 30" requires no hand railing. 

Not going to get anywhere trying to fight something built to code. Plus an attorney owns the place. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## META

I hate rails on short decks too, but to code or better per client.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Californiadecks said:


> Hate handrails on a low deck.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Especially when we are trying to make it look more like the loading area in front of a train station and not a deck. Decks go out back, not out front. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

shanewreckd said:


> Took a picture of some printed out drone photos of site from last week.
> 
> First picture is of our final sphere foundation being backfilled. We poured the south half in 2 stages, instead of engineering formwork for a 6.4m tall pour. Just finished placing the top half today.
> 
> Big 400t (440USt) crane being assembled on site the last couple days, I tried to take a panorama of the whole thing, crane on one end and concrete pump on the other but failed pretty hard :laughing:
> 
> View attachment 469799
> 
> View attachment 469801


Are you an eccentric billionaire or something? What you makin?


----------



## KAP

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Especially when *we are trying to make it look more like the loading area in front of a train station* and not a deck. Decks go out back, not out front.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


THAT makes more sense... :thumbsup:


Without that distinction, just as a porch in front of the house, without anything else (i.e. - overhang, planters, etc.), and assuming that's the finished product, would just look like an unfinished porch...


Don't know your plans for landscaping, but as a front porch loading area like in front of a train station, steps all the way round would look good and make it more uniform/useful or some planters in front of the window area might dress it up... just some ideas...


----------



## 91782

6K range hood. Not my work I just nod my head and approve stuff.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

KAP said:


> THAT makes more sense...
> 
> 
> Without that distinction, just as a porch in front of the house, without anything else (i.e. - overhang, planters, etc.), and assuming that's the finished product, would just look like an unfinished porch...
> 
> 
> Don't know your plans for landscaping, but as a front porch loading area like in front of a train station, steps all the way round would look good and make it more uniform/useful or some planters in front of the window area might dress it up... just some ideas...


I am tied to that footprint. Building is already in the setback, he got a variance 20 some years ago for the porch that was there. Building department said no to building anything after we tore old one off, they were pissed when we showed up with a copy of that paperwork. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Deckhead said:


> Is it snowing there already? That's crazy!!!
> 
> Nice work as always.


Lol...no...that was the snow from January when we framed it. We finished outside trim this summer/fall.


----------



## heavy_d

Finished this deck today. Built most of it in the rain and mud. My next and final deck of the season is Trex.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## pizalm

Got finished pictures of a job from last winter. Small addition and new kitchen.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JAH

Ghetto job... :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

Before and after of what I've been working on this week. The original door had rotted all the way through, handle didn't work, found rot under the subfloor. Fun times.

Removed the brick molding that came with the door and back cut some 5/4x4 PVC trim board to cover the siding since the new door was a couple inches narrower









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

heavy_d said:


> Finished this deck today. Built most of it in the rain and mud. My next and final deck of the season is Trex.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




3 days?


----------



## heavy_d

Morning Wood said:


> 3 days?


Longer than that. I didn't keep track of this one as it was frustrating working around the rain. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Under 30" requires no hand railing.
> 
> Not going to get anywhere trying to fight something built to code. Plus an attorney owns the place.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


No ones fighting.. I know codes are different all over. We have very odd and stiff codes here. We can't build a deck less that 24" off the ground to bottom of beam. It really cut's us out on a lot of decks.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Decks go out back, not out front.


Thanks for letting me know where you guys put your decks. We don't fallow your rules here. Here we do the thing called a Lanai and they often wrap all the way around the house. Makes it extra living space because we can be outside here year round:whistling







I think a lot of the architecture here is old Victorian.


----------



## shanewreckd

Easy Gibson said:


> Are you an eccentric billionaire or something? What you makin?


:laughing: No I'm just a cog in the wheel man. 

Building a LPG terminal facility in Prince Rupert, BC. Our contract is the foundations for the 3 spheres being built to hold the propane. It's been an interesting project; gnarly weather, lots of blasting, the tear-down of the final remaining towers from the pump mill that closed in 01, some engineering :blink:, this 400t crane.


----------



## KAP

shanewreckd said:


> :laughing: No I'm just a cog in the wheel man.
> 
> Building a LPG terminal facility in Prince Rupert, BC. Our contract is the foundations for the 3 spheres being built to hold the propane. It's been an interesting project; gnarly weather, lots of blasting, the tear-down of the final remaining towers from the pump mill that closed in 01, some engineering :blink:, this 400t crane.


...


----------



## shanewreckd

KAP said:


> ...


I would be lost without you KAP :laughing:


----------



## Stryker1-1

Put up a digital mirror for a store personally I think it's nothing but an over priced over sized android tablet but hey it's not my money









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike-B

We are planning to lift this faux brick enclosure up onto a rooftop in the city on Monday. It was prebuilt in our shop. We dont make the parts, just assemble. New antennas and radios installed. There is some existing equipment on site that will be moved inside the enclosure once set.

We drove it to site this morning. After checking the lights on the trailer i realized i covered them up with the banner. Had to move it before hitting the road

This was the first oversize, permitted load we've hauled in house. It typically gets subbed. This one is less than 12' wide and 10K lbs so, decided to do it ourselves. Getting the permit was a learning curve.. 

This material has been in our laydown yard for months. During tge first attemot to build it, we went to site to field verify some dimensions and found multiple issues. The specialty fab corp and the EOR were pointing fingers at each other for the mistakes. Then it got put on me, both were saying it is my responsibility to field verify before it is released to fabrication. I agreed with them on that but, we did not release it to fabrication. Once that point was made, everything got quiet for a awhile.

Finally, a SOW was agreed upon snd a PO released. We had to fab and weld new base plates on all support columns, punch new holes for columns in the main beams since all were improperly located. Rework all holes for vertical and diagonal FRP attachment to main beams. Once we did that and started assembly, we found they didnt provide any antenna masts so we had to weld some up. The panels didnt line up quite right so we had to cut one in the shop and then cut a new rabbet in it for alignment. I'm thinking a router would have been the tool of choice but, I dont have one. 










Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Stryker1-1 said:


> Put up a digital mirror for a store personally I think it's nothing but an over priced over sized android tablet but hey it's not my money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


Alex is my 2nd cousin, was really cool watching him in the Olympics 4 years ago.

Edit- on TV that is

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## mrking3000

Foundation replacement


----------



## mrking3000

heavy_d said:


> Finished this deck today. Built most of it in the rain and mud. My next and final deck of the season is Trex.




Wow, that looks great!


----------



## Stryker1-1

Installed and calibrated some traffic counting cameras for a book store.

More and more stores are trying to gather as much analytics on their customers as possible.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky

Wrapped up a small factory / warehouse upgrade from 400w metal halides to 165w LEDs.










Increased the facility's lighting levels by 77.8%, dropped 162 amps off the lighting panels and reduced the heat of the breakers an average of 22°F.


----------



## overanalyze

480sparky said:


> Wrapped up a small factory / warehouse upgrade from 400w metal halides to 165w LEDs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Increased the facility's lighting levels by 77.8%, dropped 162 amps off the lighting panels and reduced the heat of the breakers an average of 22°F.


That has to reduce the electric bill right? That's a big reduction.


----------



## Calidecks

Love LED's. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Inner10

Stryker1-1 said:


> Installed and calibrated some traffic counting cameras for a book store.
> 
> More and more stores are trying to gather as much analytics on their customers as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


What brand? I just installed a bunch, company called "Door Counts".

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Stryker1-1 said:


> Installed and calibrated some traffic counting cameras for a book store.
> 
> More and more stores are trying to gather as much analytics on their customers as possible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181112/4353680156bf747abac26711f8134385.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181112/b621335a1a4cece808338e568713593a.jpg[/I[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181112/b22b4734a603d5415116459bfba76927.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> 
> Creepy ass motherfvckers. Maybe they should work on improving their service instead of spying on their customers.


----------



## Morning Wood

Just finished putting the treads down on these stairs. Now we continue wading ahead with the rest of the railings etc. boral risers, skirts, posts and locust for all the wood.


----------



## NYgutterguy

Highest grossing day possibly ever for me. 830-230.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

I posted most of this deck already but I finally finished up the columns and beam wrap. Homeowner relative did the stone veneer. Hasn't finished grouting it yet.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## META

The deck looks great.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Inner10 said:


> What brand? I just installed a bunch, company called "Door Counts".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I forget the brand think it started with an A or an R I will look at the name on the next one

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Inner10 said:


> What brand? I just installed a bunch, company called "Door Counts".
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


https://storetraffic.com/hardwaretype/3d-scope/

Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Morning Wood said:


> Just finished putting the treads down on these stairs. Now we continue wading ahead with the rest of the railings etc. boral risers, skirts, posts and locust for all the wood.




Very clean screw pattern. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## heavy_d

Finished off the skirting and gate doors on this porch today. When it gets warmer out (spring?) I still have to caulk the columns.
Also you may notice the lovely mess the driveway installers made on my trim. I need to sand this and Acetone it.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

Had to disassemble half the register just to change a cable.

Do like they are running Linux.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Stryker1-1

25 camera CCTV system upgrade I did.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Getting towards the end of the kitchen (ha, not really). Working on the island right now. It's going to be 11' x 4'.

Here's the working side. MW on the left with a drawer underneath. Pullout trash/recycle then the sink with a faux drawer and a set of doors underneath. Space for the DW and then a bank of drawers

All the doors and drawer fronts are assembled, sized and sanded 1st round.




























Going to have a panel on each side that are 45 1/4" wide. Then create a return so it's 5" thick and has a 12" overhang. There will be two sets of faux drawers that will flip down and have an outlet behind them. Under the overhang will be more decorative panels, two on each side of a set of doors with metal mesh for panels that will house a subwoofer for the sound system in the kitchen.










Then I have the pantry/refrigerator cabinet. Has to be built in two parts because of size concerns.

Here's the trial fit









And after I formed the small top I got it all glued together.









Made the parts for the panels of the island. Have to prime the panels and then glue them up then make the cabinet box for the subwoofer. Along with the drawer fronts for the side panels, the doors from the subwoofer cabinet. See why I said HA!, Not Really....

Just goes on and on....


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Leo,, how do you address the bottom after you level it out? Do you shim it up or shave it down:blink:
I'm sorry,, I gotta know:blink:


----------



## Leo G

Generally scribe it to the floor. Especially with furniture toekicks.


----------



## Leo G

Working on the island panels. All this is pretty involved with outlets and the subwoofer cabinet so it's taking a while.

Put the panels for the island together and made and fit the pair of doors and the 4 drawer fronts that will hide the outlets. Also made a cabinet for the subwoofer and primed the interior.










Here's the left side of the panel for the back, there is a mirror image panel for the right.









Laid out in it's loose form just to make sure things are the right size.









Added the cabinet that will house the subwoofer and shimmed the doors into place.









Made the doors the correct size so the top and bottom of the panels and doors are in a nice line. 









You can see the stack of mostly drawer fronts in the background on a cart by the door.

The sides of the doors and skinnier side stiles form the same width and the other center stiles. These doors will be getting a metal mesh so the subwoofer sound can emanate from within.


----------



## heavy_d

Got my last deck of the season framed. Just waiting on the Trex delivery.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Easy Gibson

So now that the season's over, do the amphetamines wear off and you finally get to nap for a couple months? You were a busy little beaver this summer.


----------



## overanalyze

Grouted this floor today and then terminated all of the 17 home runs of low voltage LED feeds.


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> Got my last deck of the season framed. Just waiting on the Trex delivery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Are those treads 10-5/8"?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Golden view

overanalyze said:


>


Tell us about that floor vent.


----------



## heavy_d

Californiadecks said:


> Are those treads 10-5/8"?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


No and I thank you for bringing that to my attention. I thought it was 12" o.c. Allowed but I see now that it's 9" o.c. For trex Select. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Golden view said:


> Tell us about that floor vent.


Custom made from the same tile so the vein runs through. Drew it on SketchUp and had a local company water jet it out. Reinforced the back with fiberglass resin and fabric. 4th one I have done this way now. Clients love it!


----------



## Calidecks

heavy_d said:


> No and I thank you for bringing that to my attention. I thought it was 12" o.c. Allowed but I see now that it's 9" o.c. For trex Select.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




I believe select is only 7/8" thick. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'll take fiberglass over cellulose any day.
> 
> Beltine and 4 mile area. Very nice house.


Makes me itch just looking at your picture.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Nothing real exciting, made up a walnut medallion so we could hang this light my customer made.









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

So the pressure of the electricity seems to be zero.


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

Leo G said:


> So the pressure of the electricity seems to be zero.


The amp draw is building 0 pressure, maybe the current valve is closed? 

Not my style light, but he likes it and its safely mounted to the ceiling. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

plumber by day, electrician by night - mad man all the time...


----------



## Golden view

A&E Exteriors said:


> I'll take fiberglass over cellulose any day.
> 
> Beltine and 4 mile area. Very nice house.


Me too. I've done lots of both. Cellulose makes a cloud of 4" visibility, so much airborne that you'll kill your lungs if you don't have a very good respirator.

Fiberglass hardly gets any in the air. Fibers are so fine they hardly itch. Takes much less weight and volume of compressed packages to do the same job.


----------



## Big Johnson

Golden view said:


> Me too. I've done lots of both. Cellulose makes a cloud of 4" visibility, so much airborne that you'll kill your lungs if you don't have a very good respirator.
> 
> Fiberglass hardly gets any in the air. Fibers are so fine they hardly itch. Takes much less weight and volume of compressed packages to do the same job.


I’ll just pay to have it done. Last job I did I saved $250 over what an insulation company would charge. That was 110 25# bags. I needed to get it done and my guy was out too far. Takes him 45 minutes to do what takes me (and a helper) a full day. Not to mention dicking around with the rental and insulation delivery.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Before and after....26.5 bags


----------



## Golden view

Big Johnson said:


> I’ll just pay to have it done. Last job I did I saved $250 over what an insulation company would charge. That was 110 25# bags. I needed to get it done and my guy was out too far. Takes him 45 minutes to do what takes me (and a helper) a full day. Not to mention dicking around with the rental and insulation delivery.


Oh yeah, I don't do my own any more either. My insulation contractor beats my costs easily.


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Before and after....26.5 bagshttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181117/f515f262a4fa60ae94703c5cf40654a1.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181117/834154074ad9bf484e973caccbe10eb8.jpg[/IM[/quote]
> 
> What did you do with the half bag?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> What did you do with the half bag?


It's in the garage, for when i come back and do the other half of the house


----------



## TxElectrician

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time to make a payment to the dentist


Did he have a case of Dew iced down waiting for you?

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

TxElectrician said:


> Did he have a case of Dew iced down waiting for you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Ha hahhhaaa..

Job security huh? :laughing:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

TxElectrician said:


> Did he have a case of Dew iced down waiting for you?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Lmao!!! No he did not!


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Time to make a payment to the dentist


How does that machine feed? It looks like the bags are the same shape as the opening on the side, do you just slide the bag in and it hacks it up? Or cut the end of the bag open and shake it in? Only ones I’ve used you dump it in the top.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> How does that machine feed? It looks like the bags are the same shape as the opening on the side, do you just slide the bag in and it hacks it up? Or cut the end of the bag open and shake it in? Only ones I’ve used you dump it in the top.


Cut the bag in half, then shove it in the side.


----------



## Leo G

Finally got done with the drawer front outlet cubbies. Glued up the parts to make the panel extensions and put the island together to make sure things meshed up correctly.

Everything seemed to go together nice. The floor is really out in the shop so things don't line up height-wise perfectly. Hopefully the house is better :w00t:

Here's the MW side of the island. It has two active drawer fronts with outlets inside them.









Outlet drawer fronts in their open position.









Close up of the outlet. I'm hoping to get the electrician to put in an outlet/USB charger plug so they can charge there phones inside the cubbies.









Here's the DW side of the island. Only the right drawer front will flip down to expose an outlet, the left side doesn't have enough space because of the drawer in the drawer bank.









Here is the rear of the island with the overhang for the area with stools. The opening will have doors with a metal mesh and inside will be the subwoofer for the sound system of the house. It's a 12" indent so with an overhang they can get up to 16". I think the slab they have is closer to 48" which will give 13" under the countertop.


----------



## Pangdev

*There are some very nice posts*

here with excellent pictures.


----------



## 91782

Big Johnson said:


> Once the construction dirt is all cleaned out there really shouldn’t be too much going down there. Maybe Dog hair if you have a big hairy sheddy dog.


Update (before I forget):

Installer was short one register. Came back Wednesday to install. He just slipped it under the prerouted opening.

Says yeah, just pull out the insert and slide base plate out of the way enough to get a hose down.

So I tried it. Doable. pita, but doable.


----------



## 91782

SmallTownGuy said:


> Update (before I forget):
> 
> Installer was short one register. Came back Wednesday to install. He just slipped it under the prerouted opening.
> 
> Says yeah, just pull out the insert and slide base plate out of the way enough to get a hose down.
> 
> So I tried it. Doable. pita, but doable.


Another thing I want to note:

On new builds, I hire a duct vac company. They use a big-assed rig too. Use compressor to blow down thru the ducts and the vac pulls it all up and into the truck.

This is NOT one of those TV ad trucks. This mutha has a 300 hp diesel and dual wheels. 5 big bags that pop up out of back of truck 6 ft in the air.

fwiw - its done currently by my plumbing/HVAC contractor.


----------



## heavy_d

Just finished my last deck of the season. Trex composite decking, aluminum rails, cedar privacy wall.









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Easiest vanity I ever built. Really not a vanity, more of a shelf with a hole in it. It will get covered in stone on the top and front and have an undermount sink. This is what holds it all up. She described it as a floating vanity, but since it's bound between walls it really isn't.

Started building it at 12:30 this afternoon, built, sanded, primed black, clear coated, delivered a half hour away and installed before 4:15.


----------



## tjbnwi

More Ikea cabinets....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Hey!! You shop where I shop.


----------



## Leo G

My favorite photo to send a client.

I always label it "Here's your kitchen, some assembly required"


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Hey!! You shop where I shop.


Love the quality.....:whistling

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

One bunk at a time.

A days worth of saw dust...

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Love the quality.....:whistling
> 
> Tom


But the owner's a bit grumpy. :jester:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Donohue Const said:


> getting the old lean to off
> then new beams and mono trusses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Looks like a fun job. :thumbsup:




But.....Cold........


----------



## rblakes1

Leo G said:


> Easiest vanity I ever built. Really not a vanity, more of a shelf with a hole in it. It will get covered in stone on the top and front and have an undermount sink. This is what holds it all up. She described it as a floating vanity, but since it's bound between walls it really isn't.
> 
> Started building it at 12:30 this afternoon, built, sanded, primed black, clear coated, delivered a half hour away and installed before 4:15.


... where's the plumbing? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Blocked by the front of the "vanity"


----------



## tjbnwi

rblakes1 said:


> ... where's the plumbing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


5 gallon bucket she has to empty after use. Hopefully she's smart enough to dump it back in the "floating" sink.:laughing:

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> But the owner's a bit grumpy. :jester:


Bad Swedish Meatballs?

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> More Ikea cabinets....
> 
> Tom


Watch the stacking, it's close to that line. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Watch the stacking, it's close to that line.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Yes sir.

Tom


----------



## NYgutterguy

Long ass gutter we did this morning










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

How much pitch you get out of something like that?


----------



## NYgutterguy

Leo G said:


> How much pitch you get out of something like that?




3 downspouts for 105'. As much pitch as it takes to get water to flow. Formulas only work on paper not in the real world as you know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Wasn't sure if there was only the 2 end downspouts or a few in the middle too.


----------



## Caleb1989

Just got this garage finaled off. My helper and I did everything but the gutters and garage doors.


-Caleb

John 3:16


----------



## Leo G

Cabinets delivered to the house today. The pantry is still at the shop.

2 island cabinet, refer cabinet hugging the corner, a bunch of drawers and two island end panels









And more drawers 









Two drawer banks and the island back panel.


----------



## Calidecks

Whadya guys think of my welding skills?










Mike.
_______________


----------



## Idothat

Californiadecks said:


> Whadya guys think of my welding skills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


You need to quit messing around with decks and follow your true calling


----------



## 91782

lol

https://ussf.me/re/this-perfect-weld-3010994/


----------



## Deckhead

Idothat said:


> You need to quit messing around with decks and follow your true calling


...


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Whadya guys think of my welding skills?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I think your lying skills are better.... :whistling


----------



## A&E Exteriors

4 hour roof....off to finish the other one


----------



## cedarboarder

nails and copper pipe mix well I hear,,,,,








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk

whoops ment to post in wall of shame but this works too I guess


----------



## Patrickstew

overanalyze said:


> Big ass 1/4" steel plate we had cut for the quartz countertop support on this massive island on our current kitchen remodel. I drew it on SketchUp and then my steel supplier cut it on their CNC plasma table.




Now that’s legit my friend. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Got the cabinets that we delivered installed.




























Delivered the refer cabinet, but don't have the pantry there yet. They are joined cabinets so I'll need to get it there for tomorrow. 

We'll put all the screws into the island to make it one piece and screw it to the floor to secure it. The electricians will be there tomorrow to hook up in the island.

Then install the doors and drawers and adjust them.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Looks real good, Leo! How big is the countertop overhang on the back side of the island? Will there be brackets installed between your two end columns/legs?


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Lovin' it


----------



## Idothat

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lovin' it


That doesn’t look like Michigan


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Idothat said:


> That doesn’t look like Michigan


Marco Island, Florida


----------



## Leo G

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Looks real good, Leo! How big is the countertop overhang on the back side of the island? Will there be brackets installed between your two end columns/legs?


The counter will overhang 1" over the two wrap around ends for a total of 13" of overhang. I'm routing some steel into the tops of the cabinet that will support the middle of the countertop.

Got the pantry/refer in there today and put all the drawers and doors on. I unfortunately remember about taking pictures about 5 minutes from the house and wasn't going to turn around because it was getting to be rush hour and it hadn't built up too bad yet. Another 5 minutes and it'll be horrible.


----------



## Big Johnson

A&E Exteriors said:


> Lovin' ithttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181211/5fb44b78a3ab439fdb41ba889e9c34f5.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20181211/1ce035b83803680230ce5a90385f3bf5.jpg[/IM[/quote]
> 
> If the help gets lippy you can toss them to the gators.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Big Johnson said:


> If the help gets lippy you can toss them to the gators.


Thats a sharky spot...lol


----------



## META

Free shark bait!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Bouncing around on three jobs in the last week or so.
Started wire shelving in the second of two buildings we were contracted to install, more demo and shoring /framing on the reno we started a while back, few final touches on a home build we were a part of (fir soffit at front and rear entry's), and slab prep for an enclosed carport /garage conversion (at the same reno).

I hate all the running around.
I'm looking forward to all the little things to get wrapped up so that we can stay focused on the reno until it's time to get the mep's and drywall going.
It means I'll be out installing siding and exterior trim in January... But it's better than doing nothing.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

working on getting the old barn as straight as we can

ever fell like your getting paid to wreck people's stuff??

I know we are fixing it, but some days I feel like we are just tearing almost everything apart to get it fixed









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Leo G said:


> That's the only Oak I don't mind working with. Stains nice.


Agree! If it's gonna be oak let it be QSWO...hell that looks good even with good ol golden oak stain...


----------



## Leo G

I like it with a medium brown stain on the slightly orange side.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> I like it with a medium brown stain on the slightly orange side.


No orange tone on this one, probably going with Zar Salem Maple. 

This floater is just 30 sheen clear KA+. 

Tom


----------



## B.Johnson

...


----------



## tjbnwi

B.Johnson said:


> ...


Nice.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Those are tall toe kicks


----------



## rblakes1

B.Johnson said:


> ...


Nice work! 

Gotta do a repair on the floor? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> been working on trying to get the roof shimmed a little straighter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I saw a new build the other day where the guys where putting sleepers on, totally crazy and no need. In your situation I understand what you are doing though.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Donohue Const

how steep was the new roof they were working on?
if it's over a 8/12 I would strip it with 2x4s just so I have a nice step every 2' on the roof to walk on

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Nice work!
> 
> Gotta do a repair on the floor?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


We installed the kitchen and tile backsplash. The countertop guys spilled some solvent on the floor. I'm not sure who took care of it.


----------



## B.Johnson

Leo G said:


> Those are tall toe kicks


They needed to get the cabinets above the hydronic heat.


----------



## Stryker1-1

Moving some lines around this thing is almost as old as I am









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> how steep was the new roof they were working on?
> if it's over a 8/12 I would strip it with 2x4s just so I have a nice step every 2' on the roof to walk on
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


about a 4/12 , Personally I don't like to put furring down if there is a good deck.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

B.Johnson said:


> They needed to get the cabinets above the hydronic heat.




Does the heat continue under all of it?


----------



## B.Johnson

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Does the heat continue under all of it?


No, just over to the wall oven. That's the reason that the designer used the furniture legs that are open under the cabinets. The back of the cabinets sit on a cleat that is screwed to the wall.


----------



## Donohue Const

Randy Bush said:


> about a 4/12 , Personally I don't like to put furring down if there is a good deck.


seems like we have a hard time finding a good roof deck to screw to around here

if it newer, then it's just 1/2" osb. then we would have to add almost twice the screws to hold the steel down

then when its older it might be gapped sheeting. I would be afraid of the screws getting in the gap or right on the edge and splitting the board and not holding 

I probably strip the roof 90% of the time, just the way I like to do it. gives me piece of mind that I know what I'm hitting with my screws

but if I built it new and it's supposed to get steel,
then I sheet with 3/4" and screw right to the deck.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

tjbnwi said:


> No orange tone on this one, probably going with Zar Salem Maple.
> 
> This floater is just 30 sheen clear KA+.
> 
> Tom


Nice and simple. People try to do too much and it takes away from craftsmanship.


----------



## Deckhead

B.Johnson said:


> ...


Looks good.

The two different height counters would drive me nuts though.


----------



## Donohue Const

Randy Bush said:


> about a 4/12 , Personally I don't like to put furring down if there is a good deck.


unless your doing more standing seam, then I would not put that over a stripped roof

only install that on a solid deck

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## platinumLLC

tjbnwi said:


> Shot a few doors and drawer faces.
> 
> Tom











Are these drying racks something you made or bought? If bought do you have a name or link for them?


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> seems like we have a hard time finding a good roof deck to screw to around here
> 
> if it newer, then it's just 1/2" osb. then we would have to add almost twice the screws to hold the steel down
> 
> then when its older it might be gapped sheeting. I would be afraid of the screws getting in the gap or right on the edge and splitting the board and not holding
> 
> I probably strip the roof 90% of the time, just the way I like to do it. gives me piece of mind that I know what I'm hitting with my screws
> 
> but if I built it new and it's supposed to get steel,
> then I sheet with 3/4" and screw right to the deck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


I like to screw into 5/8- 3/4, but if it has 1/2 I just use the larger screws , don't spin out, and make sure there is a 2x fascia board to screw into. Never lose a roof yet and we have wind.


----------



## Donohue Const

Randy Bush said:


> I like to screw into 5/8- 3/4, but if it has 1/2 I just use the larger screws , don't spin out, and make sure there is a 2x fascia board to screw into. Never lose a roof yet and we have wind.


ever go over a roof with plywood clips?

I have always wondered if they leave a small dent up in the steel

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

Donohue Const said:


> ever go over a roof with plywood clips?
> 
> I have always wondered if they leave a small dent up in the steel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No they don't. Plywood clips have been required here forever.

The simplex nails for the paper are up as high as the clips are.


----------



## Big Johnson

Donohue Const said:


> ever go over a roof with plywood clips?
> 
> I have always wondered if they leave a small dent up in the steel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


Got a bad box of clips once, didn’t catch it right away an it was not fun to remedy.

First pic.: Good clip on top, bad on bottom.


----------



## Morning Wood

I always pinch them a bit to make sure they’re tight before I put them on. I use the bostich cap stapler on sidewall and roof. Those plastic staples stick up a bit too. Never an issue with asphalt. Metal, no sé.


----------



## Leo G

Big Johnson said:


> Got a bad box of clips once, didn’t catch it right away an it was not fun to remedy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First pic.: Good clip on top, bad on bottom.


Number 5 Johnny Alive!!


----------



## cedarboarder

Leo G said:


> Number 5 Johnny Alive!!


I love saying "need more input" when I'm trouble shooting or trying to help someone. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

To the MOON Alice!


----------



## asevereid

Ok, moving along on this full gut reno now. Our current scope is to perform all the interior and exterior framing, replace all existing windows and doors, then possibly side it. 
There was a significant change in scope when we realized that the existing roof framing was not clear span trusses (like the garage). So... Trusses are on the way, and then after those are installed (after the existing roof framing is demoed) we can finish removing the remaining interior walls, frame in a new set of stairs, add a couple of dormers, replace the rim at the front entry, frame a new front entry, etc, etc...
I'm hoping that we get the interior trim for this job as well, but with the projected work load coming up this year I just don't think we'll be able to squeeze it in.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Wifey wanted a new floor in the laundry in the basement...


----------



## B.Johnson

Is it wrong that we do install our lippage reduction system like this?


----------



## Calidecks

B.Johnson said:


> Is it wrong that we do install our lippage reduction system like this?




Colored ones are all bunched together. Need more diversity. White privilege is obvious here. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## overanalyze

I would say if it works then it's fine. I personally don't like that because I like to see my corners lined up.


----------



## tjbnwi

overanalyze said:


> I would say if it works then it's fine. I personally don't like that because I like to see my corners lined up.


What he said. 

Get some protection disks, they help prevent scratching from the wedge sliding along the tile. 

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

tjbnwi said:


> What he said.
> 
> Get some protection disks, they help prevent scratching from the wedge sliding along the tile.
> 
> Tom


Yep those discs are nice and reusable. A must for any kind of glossy or soft tile. They also help to prevent the tiles from spreading apart as the wedge tightens up.


----------



## donerightwyo




----------



## asevereid

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 472261
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472263
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 472265


That's nice!
Wanna trade? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## donerightwyo

asevereid said:


> That's nice!
> Wanna trade?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Maybe,

Ten years ago I wouldn’t of been able to sleep waiting for the next day of getting to work on that pig..........

Now it just seems like a lot of F’n work.:laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush

donerightwyo said:


> View attachment 472261
> 
> 
> View attachment 472263
> 
> 
> View attachment 472265


That snow looks really nice THERE. :laughing:


----------



## Randy Bush

Donohue Const said:


> ever go over a roof with plywood clips?
> 
> I have always wondered if they leave a small dent up in the steel
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


No body here even uses clips. if it is getting steel I don't use button cap neither . Staples will show through if you don't make sure they are flat.


----------



## asevereid

Barely making progress on this reno. There's a meeting set up between the GC and the HO on Friday. Simple rim board replacement today, and a few small framing items. The existing door is just being set in place until the replacement door shows up. 
But... There's good news on the horizon. The GC is pretty much swamped with work, so he'd like to hand this project (and a few others, potentially) over to the company I work for.
So, if we get control of the budget, we can begin to move this thing forward.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Master bath casework.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Damn dude. You really go overboard with the tape handles :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Damn dude. You really go overboard with the tape handles :laughing:


Use what ever I have laying around. :thumbsup:

Tom


----------



## Leo G

2" tape is $10 roll


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> 2" tape is $10 roll


8.

Tom


----------



## rblakes1

Made a few doors for my in laws bathroom. These are the backs I sprayed yesterday, shot the fronts today


















Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Made a stack of drawer parts for my current kitchen. Towards the end I could tell the bit was getting dull. 











 After I finished I took the vacuum shroud off and laid my finger on the dovetail bit. Holy crap dull. I calculated how many pins I was able to do on a single carbide bit and it's about 2000 pins and tails in Baltic Birch plywood. If that was a standard 4 1/4" tall drawer that means I can make about 500 drawers per bit. Of course I made less than that. A lot of my drawers are much bigger than that. At least this one didn't break, I'll be able to get it sharpened. Cost about $90 with shipping for a new one, cost $7 to get it sharpened. I can get them from Grizzly for about $35 but they don't last as long and the switch over can take 2 hours to tune it in perfect.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks good Leo.

Tom


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Made a stack of drawer parts for my current kitchen. Towards the end I could tell the bit was getting dull.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After I finished I took the vacuum shroud off and laid my finger on the dovetail bit. Holy crap dull. I calculated how many pins I was able to do on a single carbide bit and it's about 2000 pins and tails in Baltic Birch plywood. If that was a standard 4 1/4" tall drawer that means I can make about 500 drawers per bit. Of course I made less than that. A lot of my drawers are much bigger than that. At least this one didn't break, I'll be able to get it sharpened. Cost about $90 with shipping for a new one, cost $7 to get it sharpened. I can get them from Grizzly for about $35 but they don't last as long and the switch over can take 2 hours to tune it in perfect.




Who makes the bit?


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

Look a lot better with bottoms, assembly and a finish coat :w00t:

But some of these drawers will have drawers inside them too. Double layer for silverware and pots/pans and covers. Blum Tandems for the main slide and accuride ball bearing side mounts for the drawer inside the drawer. Gonna be a pain. Not sure if the 2nd drawers will be dovetailed or not. I know the 1 3/4" tall ones can't be. Those are the ones that will be for the silverware.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Look a lot better with bottoms, assembly and a finish coat :w00t:
> 
> But some of these drawers will have drawers inside them too. Double layer for silverware and pots/pans and covers. Blum Tandems for the main slide and accuride ball bearing side mounts for the drawer inside the drawer. Gonna be a pain. Not sure if the 2nd drawers will be dovetailed or not. I know the 1 3/4" tall ones can't be. Those are the ones that will be for the silverware.


Funny, I literally just hit send on an email that explained drawers in drawers to a current client. 

Tom


----------



## Ed Hartmann

Randy Bush said:


> No body here even uses clips. if it is getting steel I don't use button cap neither . Staples will show through if you don't make sure they are flat.


1/2" on 24" centers is the only time I do. 5/8" is my preference with no clips. Sometime 1/2" on 16" centers also.


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Who makes the bit?
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Omec A23 Eccentric HM Dovetail Bit


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Funny, I literally just hit send on an email that explained drawers in drawers to a current client.
> 
> Tom


The back cutout will be done with a jigsaw and a flushcut bit. Put a board inside the drawer for the bearing to ride on and it'll be nice and straight without much effort.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

This weeks project. 










It was nice to get back to framing especially in a heated building


----------



## Patrickstew

Hey boys been a while since I posted but I’ve got a few to throw up. Switched from newcon to almost all R&R and really enjoying both the work and the profit margin difference. 

Tear off add 100 plus pieces of sheathing and new Hardie color plus cladding. 








. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Reside over existing T-111.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

New roof. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Tear off/new sheathing/Hardie color plus smooth arctic white 

Homeowner undercut my price and added a very non code-compliant portico. 






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

New Simonton Stormbreaker windows new roof







tear off reside and aluminum bahama shutter and addition of grill deck.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Stucco demo to find studs to nowhere and a house falling over from covered up termite damage unmentioned by drywall contractor before we tagged in.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Add on Azek composite deck, pergola with sleeves, and composite rail and ballasters. Very odd floating footer we had to run per engineering but turned out nicely.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

New Simonton Impacts and Reside with Hardie color plus Evening Blue. First time using color and it turned out great.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

Azek composite deck to replace existing non code trash 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Patrickstew said:


> Azek composite deck to replace existing non code trash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow those stringers are super spanned for composite decking stairs. What's the tread material? 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

heavy_d said:


> Wow those stringers are super spanned for composite decking stairs. What's the tread material?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




We added more believe me. Azek Premier eased edge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heavy_d

Patrickstew said:


> We added more believe me. Azek Premier eased edge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I misunderstood. I thought you were installing on the existing stringers as shown. 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

heavy_d said:


> I misunderstood. I thought you were installing on the existing stringers as shown.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk




Existing wasn’t to code when we got contracted so we made it right. No mechanical hardware on stringers existed no ledger board for original stringers etc. was a real wreck and why it was in need of replacing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Set a few more doors today.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Much better with the green tape :w00t:


----------



## Idothat

Fantastic work as usual 

How did you do the square holes in the panels?


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Much better with the green tape :w00t:


I did it for you.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Idothat said:


> Fantastic work as usual
> 
> How did you do the square holes in the panels?


They are 1/2" diameter round holes.

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

tjbnwi said:


> Set a few more doors today.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




What did you finish coat these with and what prep was involved beforehand? They look amazing man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Idothat

Okay, they looked square to me on my tablet . I was guessing a mortiser but , I didn’t think that would work , that’s why I asked


----------



## tjbnwi

Patrickstew said:


> What did you finish coat these with and what prep was involved beforehand? They look amazing man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Sherwin Williams Kem Aqua +. It is a water bourne lacquer.

Assemble, check for surface flaws, fill, sand 150, Gen II primer/surfacer, inspect for flaws, fill, sand 240, Gen II primer/surfacer, check for flaws, fill, sand 240, top coat, top coat.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

More work in it than I have to do with MLC solvent base.

White wood fill if there is something big. Prime, fill with Mohawk crayon if necessary. 2 Topcoats.

Yours look real nice. Eventually we'll all be forced to go waterborne.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> More work in it than I have to do with MLC solvent base.
> 
> White wood fill if there is something big. Prime, fill with Mohawk crayon if necessary. 2 Topcoats.
> 
> Yours look real nice. Eventually we'll all be forced to go waterborne.


I like to go over things and fill flaws prior to the finish sand. Has nothing to do with the product, everything to do with my preferred process. By the way M.L. Campbell waterborne suck. 

I use trowelable floor filler, Elemers Max or (can't remember the name, sucks getting old[er])

I could go with one coat of Gen II, I've always preferred 2 prime coats. Gives me a chance to go over everything.

99% of the sanding is under power, using a Festool ETS 125, RTS or DTS. 

Top coat applications are wash. If it is more than 12 hours between coats, SW recommends a 240 sand prior to the second top coat. 

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

tjbnwi said:


> I use Sherwin Williams Kem Aqua +. It is a water bourne lacquer.
> 
> 
> 
> Assemble, check for surface flaws, fill, sand 150, Gen II primer/surfacer, inspect for flaws, fill, sand 240, Gen II primer/surfacer, check for flaws, fill, sand 240, top coat, top coat.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom




That’s an obnoxiously full punch list to get a finish like you accomplish but as a perfectionist as I’m assuming you are also, it really looks outstanding. Beautiful man.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

J.C. said:


> Yes, the rest of the table will be cherry with a black walnut stain. I'm still deciding what I want to do with the burl. Currently thinking of staining it with the same black walnut thinned with 75-90% stain base.




Can’t wait to see finished table. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Out with the old and in with the new
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


You should have dropped your upper a bit and ran your cove across the top of the cabinet. It would have tied in nicely. Not trying to be critical, just something to think about in the future.


----------



## rblakes1

B.Johnson said:


> You should have dropped your upper a bit and ran your cove across the top of the cabinet. It would have tied in nicely. Not trying to be critical, just something to think about in the future.


I just replaced the doors, the cabinets stayed in place. Good thought though

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

I have to finish a few small things in the morning, then on to tile









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> I have to finish a few small things in the morning, then on to tilehttps://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190131/d47bfd995f21c39f586414e278a6ed01.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> What’s the seat made out of?


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> What’s the seat made out of?


2" kerdiboard

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Getting going on a big tile job in a new house with a large inlaw suite. Poor lighting in he pics...There should be some lights wired in the house now.


----------



## asevereid

Got the trusses on and nearly half the sheathing today... I'll be off of this job for 10-12 days because I've got to tend to another remodel we've got scheduled.
The other guys on site are going to tackle the last of the roof framing, interior demo, back framing, basement framing, door and window installation, and siding prep.
Hopefully by the time I get back to it, we're getting in to the siding and drywall. 









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

Switching gears.... Started in on a mainly cosmetic reno today.
We're tasked with installing new flooring throughout the home, so today we demoed the existing overlaid hardwood in the living room, and the tile in the kitchen.
Tomorrow I'll be in to more floor prep and demo, as we are going to give them a couple of bathroom upgrades as well.
One things for sure... I need an sds with a proper tile lifting bit... My hands are damn sore after busting all that crap out with a bar and chisel all day.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got the floors done yesterday then started on the walls today. I stood on the corner bench to give myself peace of mind.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

rblakes1 said:


> Got the floors done yesterday then started on the walls today. I stood on the corner bench to give myself peace of mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Looks great!

Did you lay those pebbles individually or they came as sheets? I'm starting one tomorrow and the sheets don't fit together well at all. It will be too obvious where each sheet ends so I'm thinking I'll have to give myself some space between them to infill with loose pebbles and try to hide the obvious seams.


----------



## rblakes1

TheConstruct said:


> Looks great!
> 
> Did you lay those pebbles individually or they came as sheets? I'm starting one tomorrow and the sheets don't fit together well at all. It will be too obvious where each sheet ends so I'm thinking I'll have to give myself some space between them to infill with loose pebbles and try to hide the obvious seams.


Thanks! 

They are sheets. I played around with them when doing my dry fit so I could get them matched up pretty well.

The little strip on the bench was a last minute thought I had today. I was originally just going to do a sliver of wall tile, then thought "this might look pretty cool" Homeowner loved it  

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Yeah the strip on the bench looks awesome. The rondec looks really good on there, I've never used it before but I like the look over jolly for there. My pebbles are quite different than those, I'll report back tomorrow on how they go together.

What sort of vanity are you doing there? Looks like itll be in the shower opening a bit? That's quite a lot of action packed into a little bathroom!


----------



## rblakes1

I've got the jolly to use at the edges of the shower, the rondec gives a nicer edge in case they actually try to sit on that. 

Homeowner got something from IKEA I think, didn't look too big. I'm just here to tile on this one. It is pretty tight, the floor is about 5x5 plus the shower

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Inner10

rblakes1 said:


> I have to finish a few small things in the morning, then on to tile
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


After you kerdi the fastners you may aswell have Kerdied the whole damn thing lol.


----------



## rblakes1

Inner10 said:


> After you kerdi the fastners you may aswell have Kerdied the whole damn thing lol.


Pretty much lol

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

Well, I did it but not without a fight... ultimately I won :blink:


----------



## KAP

TheConstruct said:


> Well, I did it but not without a fight... ultimately I won :blink:


That's one of the best things about a PITA job... at the end you get to give it one last look and say "you lose"...  :laughing:


----------



## rblakes1

TheConstruct said:


> Well, I did it but not without a fight... ultimately I won :blink:


Were you able to make the sheets work, or did you have to pull them apart? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheConstruct

rblakes1 said:


> Were you able to make the sheets work, or did you have to pull them apart?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Nope, couldn't get them to work. When butted up to each other there was a distinct seam between the sheets and my OCD meter was redlining. I wound up spacing all the sheets roughly 1" apart. I picked apart 3 sheets and used the loose pebbles to fill in all the large spaces. It was tedious but the end result is pretty much seamless. 

Inserting the pebbles individually wasn't actually too bad and once I got going I was able to spot the right pebble for the space pretty quickly. I wound up using a 1/4" square notch and then laying all the ridges down so I had roughly 1/8" thick thinset, which worked great for the most part aside from a few spots where I must have been too think and had a lot squeeze through the pebbles (note the tooth brush in the pic). The other tough part was as I was filling in the loose pebbles, I had to keep the leading edge clean so that the thinset wouldn't skin over which was tough with such an irregular edge to work off. 

They seem super porous so I'll seal them tomorrow and grout Monday.


----------



## rblakes1

Patrickstew said:


> Sorry man. Running Ac in truck as we speak here in Charleston
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Who runs the ac when it's 72 out? That's windows down weather

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaws

So I have done a lot of remodel work on the first house shown here, the tight lot line house. House was poorly built and they now want to do something a little more modern and nice. Wanted to tear it down. I can hardly imagine having to deal with that on those tight lot lines. I think I have them convinced to do a custom home on the lot I'm showing here. It can be gotten reasonably cheap for a lake lot and Horseshoe Bay, and I have a plan to dig back 25 feet on the right side there to reclaim Waterfront

The lake is down by the way in the pictures. It's been lowered After the flood for repairs

If I can get along with their son-in-law, who is the architect and is some kind of green guy who thinks you should do two foot centers and single top plates and a bunch of other retarded stuff we should be underway in the next few months. Be a big house and in a nice area. Fingers crossed

I remodeled and added on to the house to the right of it twice, the house to the left of it once.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Painting at my in laws today. The house is about 200 years old, might as well use a plank that's about the same age lol









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

First Panama city job. Nice to not be a one trick pony right now


----------



## Jaws

A&E Exteriors said:


> First Panama city job. Nice to not be a one trick pony right now


Are those rafters pressure treated?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinstaafl

Once the sheathing and shingles are on, they are. :jester:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Are those rafters pressure treated?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Lol Yes.


----------



## Jaws

Why? Just getting rid of wood on the trailer? Better cover that up for the sun will have it twisted everywhere. It will look like Tippy framed it. LOL


A&E Exteriors said:


> Lol Yes.


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> Why? Just getting rid of wood on the trailer? Better cover that up for the sun will have it twisted everywhere. It will look like Tippy framed it. LOL
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


They told me this particular sales guy always orders the pressure-treated reasons unknown


----------



## Jaws

LOL, that is weird man. Is that a porch with no soffit?


A&E Exteriors said:


> They told me this particular sales guy always orders the pressure-treated reasons unknown


Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

There was a lean to here. We will have that built tomorrow


----------



## Big Johnson

rblakes1 said:


> Got it mostly wrapped up yesterday, just waiting for the shower door kit to arrive and that'll be all for this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190207/ff0f0dc455f535eb9284c19c5e4d2df1.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190207/efd2ef8f0059fec29ea5ad5130174580.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> Looks like camouflage.


----------



## rblakes1

Big Johnson said:


> Looks like camouflage.


Suburban camo 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Jaws said:


> LOL, that is weird man. Is that a porch with no soffit?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


There was a lean to here. We will have that done tomorrow


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Drop ceiling in putting in one of my basement developments. 

First time with an mdf kit ceiling. Not the best for install but looks nice once’s it’s in.


----------



## Big Johnson

Stunt Carpenter said:


> Drop ceiling in putting in one of my basement developments.
> 
> First time with an mdf kit ceiling.


That gotta be heavy.


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Big Johnson said:


> That gotta be heavy.




It’s not bad. 1/4 panels. It’s all direct mount with clips so it supports the weight better.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

A&E Exteriors said:


> They told me this particular sales guy always orders the pressure-treated reasons unknown


It's Florida,, We always use PT here also. Lots of little bugs like to we up the wood. Everything we frame with is PT.


----------



## Jaws

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It's Florida,, We always use PT here also. Lots of little bugs like to we up the wood. Everything we frame with is PT.


**** doesnst move around on you??

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

...


----------



## mrcat

B.Johnson said:


> ...


Shoulda wrapped it up onto the bed rails too. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

It's just a Dodge, not really worth the effort. :laughing:


----------



## mrcat

Eh, good point lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

Current project....

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Hold over from my spark plug days...

Did the passenger side first 3 hours---drivers side 45 minutes....

Tom


----------



## rescraft

Are those pushrods?


----------



## tjbnwi

rescraft said:


> Are those pushrods?


There are push rods in a few of the pictures, but those are glow plugs. Cylinder #3 had failed. This caused the Service Engine Soon light to come on. Here they test diesels, they wouldn't test it with the light on, so I had to fix it. Had no affect on the running of the truck. 

The truck has almost 400K on it, for the $56.00 the 8 glow plugs cost might as well do all 8. I broke the under valve cover connector lock, I had to solder on a new one. 

Suckiest part is they charge $50.00 for the emission test. 

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> There are push rods in a few of the pictures, but those are glow plugs. Cylinder #3 had failed. This caused the Service Engine Soon light to come on. Here they test diesels, they wouldn't test it with the light on, so I had to fix it. Had no affect on the running of the truck.
> 
> The truck has almost 400K on it, for the $56.00 the 8 glow plugs cost might as well do all 8. I broke the under valve cover connector lock, I had to solder on a new one.
> 
> Suckiest part is they charge $50.00 for the emission test.
> 
> Tom


Stupid valve cover wiring harnesses suck. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Stupid valve cover wiring harnesses suck.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Agreed. Time and heat take its toll on them.

For the number of miles, absolutely no sludge anywhere in the head or on the rocker covers. A testament to proper maintenance.

Tom


----------



## WarnerConstInc.

tjbnwi said:


> Agreed. Time and heat take its toll on them.
> 
> 
> 
> For the number of miles, absolutely no sludge anywhere in the head or on the rocker covers. A testament to proper maintenance.
> 
> 
> 
> Tom


400k miles, like 80 oil changes at 75 bucks each. 

I am almost to 235k. 
Just rebuilt front end, tonight I am redoing rear axle, brakes, wheel cylinders, hardware, bearings, seals, etc. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## tjbnwi

WarnerConstInc. said:


> 400k miles, like 80 oil changes at 75 bucks each.
> 
> I am almost to 235k.
> Just rebuilt front end, tonight I am redoing rear axle, brakes, wheel cylinders, hardware, bearings, seals, etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


I did the suspension and full rebuild of the brakes about 10years ago. Time to see it the suspension needs freshening. 

Brakes are not an issue anymore.

Tom


----------



## META

B.Johnson said:


> ...


What shop did you use, or did you go a kit route? 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Jaws said:


> **** doesnst move around on you??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


No ,, not too much. It's Doug fir we use.


----------



## Leo G

Working on a kitchen and the client wants a cutting board that is removable. Had to put a hole in it so he can wipe mulch waste into his mulch container.


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Leo G said:


> Working on a kitchen and the client wants a cutting board that is removable. Had to put a hole in it so he can wipe mulch waste into his mulch container.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/KJfQ7B6IyCw


I like that! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Wonder what company will steal it from me. They stole my trash container pullout. I'd been making them for years and then I started seeing them come out.


----------



## Jaws

Leo G said:


> Wonder what company will steal it from me. They stole my trash container pullout. I'd been making them for years and then I started seeing them come out.


You don't need to worry anymore, Leo. JAWS Construction, Inc Cabinet/Millwork Division just stole it

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G




----------



## Leo G

Hey wait a second.... There's no JAW's Cabinet/Millwork Division :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

We do a drawer with a paper towel area and room for bag storage. We’re doing two over the next few days. I’ll post some pics when they’re completed.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

The trash pullout has a shelf that can hold trash bags and deodorizers, or whatever. Normally I'd put the trash in the front and the shelf for the bags goes in the rear. But he wanted it backwards. I resisted and tried to talk him out of it, but that's what he wanted, so that's what he gets.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> The trash pullout has a shelf that can hold trash bags and deodorizers, or whatever. Normally I'd put the trash in the front and the shelf for the bags goes in the rear. But he wanted it backwards. I resisted and tried to talk him out of it, but that's what he wanted, so that's what he gets.


As they say.....the customer is usually wrong.....

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Gotta make it over. He doesn't like the hardware showing.  There goes 3 hours.


----------



## J.C.

Finished up table construction this weekend. 










I've never been a big fan of the sash lock type locks to hold the table sections tight so I cut in for table yokes.








Since the center leaf won't be used 99.9% of the time, I needed some place to store it. Under the table works good but the table aprons attached to the leaf causes problems. So, I made those removable with a few keyhole slots.









Here's everything tucked in underneath.









And the table top all sanded out. 









Only thing left is my least favorite thing, a few coats of finish.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Gotta make it over. He doesn't like the hardware showing.  There goes 3 hours.


When I first saw the pics and video, I thought the same thing. Plus, it looks like juices and stuff will roll off the board and into the glides. What a pain to keep clean.

The customer is right this time. :whistling


----------



## Leo G

It's for veggies.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> It's for veggies.


Ok then. As long as you put a warning sticker on it that it is for veggies *only*, that will work.

Yeah right, they’ll only use it for veggies. Excuse me while I snicker a bit.


----------



## asevereid

Current job is an absolute cluster... Plugging away with long days to get it done by late Wednesday.
Minor reno... Two bathrooms, all new flooring, all new trim, one new window.
Forgot my material supports today and had to improvise.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

DaVinciRemodel said:


> Ok then. As long as you put a warning sticker on it that it is for veggies *only*, that will work.
> 
> Yeah right, they’ll only use it for veggies. Excuse me while I snicker a bit.


Just cut a groove around the perimeter.


----------



## Leo G

That's what he says. Even if you put the hardware under it, if you put a juicy pc of meat on there then the juices will just roll over the sides and get on the hardware anyway.

I cut off the sides of the cutting board, glued a couple more strips on and then cut a 5/8" rabbet on the edges of the underside. I'll move the slides in 1/4" and that will hide the slides underneath. I did it the way I did it so both sides of the cutting board could be used, now only one side can be used.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> That's what he says. Even if you put the hardware under it, if you put a juicy pc of meat on there then the juices will just roll over the sides and get on the hardware anyway.
> 
> I cut off the sides of the cutting board, glued a couple more strips on and then cut a 5/8" rabbet on the edges of the underside. I'll move the slides in 1/4" and that will hide the slides underneath. I did it the way I did it so both sides of the cutting board could be used, now only one side can be used.


That’s going to be the most expensive cutting board ever.


----------



## META

DaVinciRemodel said:


> When I first saw the pics and video, I thought the same thing. Plus, it looks like juices and stuff will roll off the board and into the glides. What a pain to keep clean.
> 
> 
> 
> The customer is right this time. :whistling


I love the idea too, but cringe knowing veggie remnants will be finding their way into that cabinet. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

It's not just a cutting board, it's a system. If it was just a cutting board I'd of been done in about and hour.


----------



## 91782

Watch This Space


----------



## Leo G

META said:


> I love the idea too, but cringe knowing veggie remnants will be finding their way into that cabinet.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


Even my parents cabinets have a built in cutting board. Just the cheesy pc of plywood that slides out with no hardware at all. Talk about grime getting into the cabinets. But there are thousands of them out there just like that. 

At least this one you can clean easily.


----------



## Morning Wood

Leo G said:


> That's what he says. Even if you put the hardware under it, if you put a juicy pc of meat on there then the juices will just roll over the sides and get on the hardware anyway.
> 
> I cut off the sides of the cutting board, glued a couple more strips on and then cut a 5/8" rabbet on the edges of the underside. I'll move the slides in 1/4" and that will hide the slides underneath. I did it the way I did it so both sides of the cutting board could be used, now only one side can be used.




It’s a lose lose kind of situation with a cutting board like that. I’d give him an extra pair of slides for when the originals get so gross they stop functioning.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Hey wait a second.... There's no JAW's Cabinet/Millwork Division :laughing:




There is now!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rescraft

J.C. said:


> Finished up table construction this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never been a big fan of the sash lock type locks to hold the table sections tight so I cut in for table yokes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since the center leaf won't be used 99.9% of the time, I needed some place to store it. Under the table works good but the table aprons attached to the leaf causes problems. So, I made those removable with a few keyhole slots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's everything tucked in underneath.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the table top all sanded out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing left is my least favorite thing, a few coats of finish.


Couple of questions:
For the veneer, did you bag it, or do a cold press?
What did you use for a balanced veneer on the other side?
What adhesive did you use, Unibond 800, or other?
How are you going to finish--solvent/WB..?
Looks good, always like some variation on the top veneer, instead of just plain old maple/cherry etc. :thumbsup:


----------



## B.Johnson

SmallTownGuy said:


> Watch This Space


I watched it for almost 20 minutes but nothing happened. Worst video ever... :whistling


----------



## J.C.

rescraft said:


> Couple of questions:
> For the veneer, did you bag it, or do a cold press? Bag it
> What did you use for a balanced veneer on the other side? 20 mil Plastiback balance sheet
> What adhesive did you use, Unibond 800, or other? Unibond 800
> How are you going to finish--solvent/WB..? Solvent
> Looks good, always like some variation on the top veneer, instead of just plain old maple/cherry etc. :thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

tjbnwi said:


> Using drywall shim templates makes this a one and done.
> 
> Tom


That was my process for making the template :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> That was my process for making the template :laughing:


Have Casey do them. It will save you time and money....:clap:

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

You guys just don't understand T&M projects :jester:


----------



## tjbnwi

DaVinciRemodel said:


> You guys just don't understand T&M projects :jester:


Lesson over dinner next time I'm up your way. I'll buy....

Tom


----------



## overanalyze

From concept to waterjet to reality.


----------



## tjbnwi

Just saw this on the Geeks....

Very nice.

Tom


----------



## Patrickstew

DaVinciRemodel said:


> I get it. Hell, I’m thinking about adding gynecology to my business card.




You think remodels are a messy line of work, gynecology isn’t for the weak at heart... or stomach I’ve understood haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrickstew

tjbnwi said:


> Not a fan of farm sinks. Had two to fit today.
> 
> My process is, fabricate opening smaller than needed, make template, transfer template to plywood, test fit plywood template, fix to cabinet, rout opening, test fit sink.
> 
> First pic is of the drywall shim template on the second sink. Did not take photo of first drywall shim template.
> 
> Tom




Looks killer my man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Calidecks

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> That gonna be a deck on top, or just a roof?




Deck 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

overanalyze said:


> From concept to waterjet to reality.


now that's what i call real custom work...

you will be in the chips doing stuff like that...


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Californiadecks said:


> Mike.
> _______________





Californiadecks said:


> Deck
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Looks great! I know there's something holding down the post,, I just can't see it:blink:
I have a good idea what you did there and I like it..:thumbsup:


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne

Californiadecks said:


> Deck
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


:thumbsup:

Door going where the window is?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy

Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Door going where the window is?


It looks so low ,,like a door?


----------



## Calidecks

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> It looks so low ,,like a door?






Dirtywhiteboy said:


> Looks great! I know there's something holding down the post,, I just can't see it:blink:
> 
> I have a good idea what you did there and I like it..:thumbsup:






Seven-Delta-FortyOne said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> Door going where the window is?




There's vinyl sleeves covering the post bases. And that's a door up there. Slider. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson

Californiadecks said:


> There's vinyl sleeves covering the post bases. And that's a door up there. Slider.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


How many times do you have to refill your Graco/dewalt Handheld professional home depot special sprayer to paint those beams?


----------



## Calidecks

Big Johnson said:


> How many times do you have to refill your Graco/dewalt Handheld professional home depot special sprayer to paint those beams?




I used a roller to put a sealer on the beam. Took 10 minutes total. The posts are Pressure Treated.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## rblakes1

Started sanding about 130' of clear Windsor, and 36' base and shoe









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

I'm Sorry :sad:


----------



## rblakes1

I'm sure it wouldn't be so bad if this was new stuff. That base has been sitting at the yard for a long time, and I've had the casing in my garage for probably 5 years. Lots to clean off and smooth out

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Stunt Carpenter

Basement I just finished


----------



## Leo G

Finally got to the install of this kitchen.

1st 2 cabs were a pain. Had to do a loose toekick on the oven cabinet so we could tip it up without it hitting the ceiling. The cabinet is heavy and scribed on two walls. The sink cabinet is full of holes. 4 outlets, 2 copper pipes through the floor, PVC drain in the back and a toekick heater. The easy "cabinet" was the end of run panel to the left of the DW opening attached to the oven cabinet.










Next two cabinets are the refer and the skinny pantry. They get joined in the field. The cabinets need to be scribed to the floor and the wall, making sure they were level to each other while the floor rose 1/8" from left to right. Worked out well Pocket screws to join the deck of the refer cabinet to the pantry in a dado. Pocket screws in the face frame rails to join the refer to the pantry. And the back of the refer overlaps the pantry cabinet by 3/8" and was screwed together to form a single cabinet.










Then we installed the 9' island. The floor was almost level from front to back over the depth of the cabinet, but it was out of level 3/8" over the 9' length. Because I have panels on 3 sides we needed to scribe to the floor.




























Sno :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjbnwi

Very nice Leo. (and Sno)

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Look better with the rest of the stuff installed, like doors, drawer and countertops...:laughing:


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Two bathrooms and a laundry room we did a lot of the work on.

Our company did the demo/framing portion as well as all the finish carpentry.

We acted as a sub for a local kitchen and bath company that we have are developing a nice relationship with.


----------



## tjbnwi

Looks really nice Travis.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> Look better with the rest of the stuff installed, like doors, drawer and countertops...:laughing:


That's the easy stuff.

Tom


----------



## Leo G

Yep, but still has to be done. We left all the doors and drawers at the shop this time. I don't think I've ever done that before. Most of the cabinets were quite large and very heavy with all the stuff in them. We are pushing for the countertop templating and the doors and drawers just aren't required at this time.


----------



## tjbnwi

Large and heavy sucks. I've got some I'm going to shoot today and tomorrow, 9' tall over 6' wide, 2 islands over 50 square feet. I'm getting to old to move this stuff around.

Tom


----------



## cedarboarder

German breakfast.









edit. ment to post this in things I love 
but this is the job for today any ways. haha. 
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

Gotta love having a big rain head and light holes to be able to clamp the ceiling tile while it cures...


----------



## Leo G

Blum Drawer Opener.


----------



## Calidecks

Leo G said:


> Blum Drawer Opener.
> 
> https://youtu.be/rEEP7vBwSH8




Green tape is expensive!!!


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

I actually took the green "handle" off since I didn't need it anymore.


----------



## tjbnwi

Movento with Tip On?

Tom


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Movento with Tip On?
> 
> Tom


https://www.amazon.com/Blum-BZ10NA2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AC7RAQ92JH4CJ23VE98J


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo G said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Blum-BZ10NA2...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=AC7RAQ92JH4CJ23VE98J


Went with the electric...

Tom


----------



## Leo G

I just put it in. Customer provided it.


----------



## Tom M

Another kitchen and bath


----------



## Calidecks

Mike.
_______________


----------



## griz

wtf.........

another high dollar deck with a view.......

and spiral stairs.....

you da man....:thumbsup:


----------



## rblakes1

Robie said:


> I don't like it.


Eh, nobody asked you. Lol

-Rich


----------



## Calidecks

Looks a little odd. But there really wasn't any other choice? I assume. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Leo G

rblakes1 said:


> Eh, nobody asked you. Lol
> 
> -Rich


:laughing:


----------



## Leo G

Californiadecks said:


> Looks a little odd. But there really wasn't any other choice? I assume.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


The left panel on the refer cab comes to the floor. I didn't want to see the refer through the toekick.


----------



## blacktop

Leo G said:


> The left panel on the refer cab comes to the floor. I didn't want to see .....


----------



## cedarboarder

blacktop said:


> Leo G said:
> 
> 
> 
> The left panel on the refer cab comes to the floor. I didn't want to see .....
> 
> 
> 
> side of the refrigerator.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## CityDecks

Featured on DIY Philly Revival with Rachel Street. Pretty sure it's episode 3.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

This came out super clean









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckhead

CityDecks said:


> This came out super clean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I see you got the ultra modern lovers too. Everything here is ultra modern now, weird chairs is a staple.

It always looks clean in the end and is more difficult than people think. I just couldn't imagine trying to keep it clean and functional. Nice work.


----------



## CityDecks

TY and agreed


Deckhead said:


> I see you got the ultra modern lovers too. Everything here is ultra modern now, weird chairs is a staple.
> 
> It always looks clean in the end and is more difficult than people think. I just couldn't imagine trying to keep it clean and functional. Nice work.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Made a knife holder for the kitchen. Will fit into top sink drawer

2 1/2" thick, 16" wide and 19 11/16" long. Made from 18 individual board, each with two grooves cut into them. The middle groove is 5/8" deep and the edge groove is 1 3/8" deep. Boards are just pushed together.



















Made a few more cuts to form the layers and and a few 22 1/2º angle cuts. This way you have a layer for larger and smaller knives. The boards are still just pushed together.









Stuck a 7/16" board in the center to form a slot for the sharpening steel.









Made up a jig to do the glue up. I needed the clamps to put pressure just on the lower section of the board. A couple of boards to keep things flat to keep the sanding to a minimum.


















Put a few coats of CV on the knife holder, very thinned out, with a rag.


----------



## VinylHanger

Leo G said:


> Made a knife holder for the kitchen. Will fit into top sink drawer
> 
> 2 1/2" thick, 16" wide and 19 11/16" long. Made from 18 individual board, each with two grooves cut into them. The middle groove is 5/8" deep and the edge groove is 1 3/8" deep. Boards are just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few more cuts to form the layers and and a few 22 1/2º angle cuts. This way you have a layer for larger and smaller knives. The boards are still just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck a 7/16" board in the center to form a slot for the sharpening steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up a jig to do the glue up. I needed the clamps to put pressure just on the lower section of the board. A couple of boards to keep things flat to keep the sanding to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a few coats of CV on the knife holder, very thinned out, with a rag.


That's cool. I have been trying to figure out a way to safely display/store my kitchen knife collection. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Very cool


Leo G said:


> Made a knife holder for the kitchen. Will fit into top sink drawer
> 
> 2 1/2" thick, 16" wide and 19 11/16" long. Made from 18 individual board, each with two grooves cut into them. The middle groove is 5/8" deep and the edge groove is 1 3/8" deep. Boards are just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few more cuts to form the layers and and a few 22 1/2º angle cuts. This way you have a layer for larger and smaller knives. The boards are still just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck a 7/16" board in the center to form a slot for the sharpening steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up a jig to do the glue up. I needed the clamps to put pressure just on the lower section of the board. A couple of boards to keep things flat to keep the sanding to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a few coats of CV on the knife holder, very thinned out, with a rag.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Made a knife holder for the kitchen. Will fit into top sink drawer
> 
> 2 1/2" thick, 16" wide and 19 11/16" long. Made from 18 individual board, each with two grooves cut into them. The middle groove is 5/8" deep and the edge groove is 1 3/8" deep. Boards are just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few more cuts to form the layers and and a few 22 1/2º angle cuts. This way you have a layer for larger and smaller knives. The boards are still just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck a 7/16" board in the center to form a slot for the sharpening steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up a jig to do the glue up. I needed the clamps to put pressure just on the lower section of the board. A couple of boards to keep things flat to keep the sanding to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a few coats of CV on the knife holder, very thinned out, with a rag.


Why not spray it?


----------



## Leo G

Do you want to be sticking your knives into lacquer? I don't think I've ever seen one that looked like it was sprayed. They all have extremely thin finishes, just enough to protect them. So that's what I did.


Fit nice.









Also put in the under sink pullout. Had to have him get everything in there before I could make it because of the cutouts needed to be done.


----------



## Leo G

Got the countertops installed today.

Induction cooktop goes into the hole.


----------



## Easy Gibson

Leo, what don't you like about Minwax that you find you get with other brands?

I've always used them or Old Masters, depending on which paint store I'm at that day.


----------



## Leo G

Takes forever to dry. Woodsong II can be top coated in 30 minutes.


----------



## Big Johnson

Leo G said:


> Made a knife holder for the kitchen. Will fit into top sink drawer
> 
> 2 1/2" thick, 16" wide and 19 11/16" long. Made from 18 individual board, each with two grooves cut into them. The middle groove is 5/8" deep and the edge groove is 1 3/8" deep. Boards are just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made a few more cuts to form the layers and and a few 22 1/2º angle cuts. This way you have a layer for larger and smaller knives. The boards are still just pushed together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck a 7/16" board in the center to form a slot for the sharpening steel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Made up a jig to do the glue up. I needed the clamps to put pressure just on the lower section of the board. A couple of boards to keep things flat to keep the sanding to a minimum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put a few coats of CV on the knife holder, very thinned out, with a rag.


Just thought these pictures needed to be posted one more time.


----------



## Morning Wood

Just started kitchen remodel and uncovered some more asbestos. As well as some other great stuff. That’s the floor after we removed the plaster and boards. This was under another layer of floor and linoleum. It’s going to be a great job, I can already tell.


----------



## bwiab

So close... but so far...


----------



## Stryker1-1

Sorting this little mess out. Looks like the Telco crossed a line at the street.









Sent from my SM-G870W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Wrapped this city yard up cpl of month ago didn't really get hold pics till today.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

This is an oops from the client. He wanted me to do a bump out of the crown over the sink cabinet area because he would be putting tile up after I left from installing the kitchen. I did that for him. Applied a 7/16" strip of wood and put the crown on top of that leaving a small space under the crown for the molding to tuck if the tile guy chose to go that route.

The client went on vacation and a day later called to tell me he forgot to tell me that he was putting tile on the media wall too. And that I needed a bump out for the tile in the crown on that wall also.

Well, of course I cope my crown so it makes it a pain to remove a section without it affecting another run of crown. So I came up with a plan to circumvent removing the crown that was tucked under the other cope. The right side of the crown was the over cope (easily removed), and the left side was the under cope (trapped)

I took my measurements at the house and went to the shop to do the work on the crown. I happened to buy an extra piece and that's where it was. The space between the cabinet and the door trim is 45". So I coped both ends of a pc of 55" trim, tuned it in with my Dremel. I did a setup to determine the length I'd need to cut the outside miter at by mimicking the crown on the cabinet and the 7/16" board I was using to space the crown from the wall. Got the length, cut the miter. And then for the other cope, which is very skinny I setup the crown on the 7/16" board, made the mark and cut the miter. This left a 1/4" slice of crown with a miter on one side and a cope on the other, very delicate. Then I glued the two miters together, just TBII and about 2 minutes of clamping with my fingers.

Then I did a test and because the return is so skinny I couldn't just overlay it like I was hoping. I made a test pc and cut an angle on it finally coming up with about 35º that the mating part needed to be cut at along with removing a bit at the top of the crown to make it all work.

All this took about an hour.

Brought it to the house and made a mark on the crown using a laser to line things up.

This is the only pic I have of the original crown on the wall.










This wall









Made the cut, you can see the laser I used to line the cut with.









The crown I assembled at the shop worked out well, copes on both ends fit nice. A little caulk and it'll look perfect.


----------



## Calidecks

Quaint little porch we're doing.










Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP

Californiadecks said:


> Quaint little porch we're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


For kicks?... :laughing:

Never seen you do one that small...


----------



## CityDecks

Hot Job . It's lil like therapy.


Californiadecks said:


> Quaint little porch we're doing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Refinishing the doors that go with the trim I stained last week









-Rich


----------



## Leo G

Gonna be putting this pullout ironing board into a cabinet for a laundry room. Nice quality unit. But it did have a non-oiled issue with the 2 SOSS hinges, squeaked like a mouse being run over. And it's setup for a Euro style cabinet so I'll need to modify the stops they have setup, which I can do without much hassle. Other than that it's very sturdy and easy to operate.

Video was done pre-oiling the hinges. :jester:


----------



## Robie

I don't like it.


----------



## asevereid

Oops...
Painting doors for the reno I'm trapped in right now. Tried to rush, made a mistake.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood

Still ripping this turd apart. Going to make it shine.


----------



## Leo G

Robie said:


> I don't like it.


Who's asking you anyway?:jester:


----------



## CityDecks

Just another day to crush in the City 









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782

Hey Robie, do you like it?:jester:


----------



## Idothat

asevereid said:


> Oops...
> Painting doors for the reno I'm trapped in right now. Tried to rush, made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


That’ll buff right out


----------



## Leo G

To bad it's latex. It'll take forever to dry. Let it dry and cut it off with a razor. Sand smooth and try again.


----------



## Robie

asevereid said:


> oops...
> Painting doors for the reno i'm trapped in right now. Tried to rush, made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sent from my sm-g903w using tapatalk


btdt


----------



## tjbnwi

asevereid said:


> Oops...
> Painting doors for the reno I'm trapped in right now. Tried to rush, made a mistake.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk



Lift it with masking tape. 

Tom


----------



## Robie

tjbnwi said:


> Lift it with masking tape.
> 
> Tom


No kidding? 

Tell me more...never heard of that method.:thumbsup:


----------



## A&E Exteriors

It's about that time...


----------



## asevereid

Got rid of my problem with the runs....
Fixed the door I screwed up too... 

I cut the paint down as flush as I could with a razor blade, then scuffed the area, wiped a thin coat of Crackshot on it, sanded that down, spot sprayed, scuffed the whole door again, then applied one more coat. 
I tried to go too light, so it's got a bit of texture to it. I may scuff it and spray one more coat because I'm still set up for it. 

Just about finished at this reno I'm on, but the HO keep making last minute changes that are continuing to prolong the completion...
I just want to get back to my other one and start siding...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

asevereid said:


> Got rid of my problem with the runs....
> Fixed the door I screwed up too...
> 
> I cut the paint down as flush as I could with a razor blade, then scuffed the area, wiped a thin coat of Crackshot on it, sanded that down, spot sprayed, scuffed the whole door again, then applied one more coat.
> I tried to go too light, so it's got a bit of texture to it. I may scuff it and spray one more coat because I'm still set up for it.
> 
> Just about finished at this reno I'm on, but the HO keep making last minute changes that are continuing to prolong the completion...
> I just want to get back to my other one and start siding... https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190312/517442a70f96c93d1792943222993879.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190312/7444be8388b3c6b8d012baed95ced015.jpg[/IM[IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190312/e3a5912bf90aba089b9f76ef5aa235f0.jpg[/IM
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> 
> Are they the hollow masonitish doors? Those always have a slight texture without a ton of work.


----------



## asevereid

Big Johnson said:


> Are they the hollow masonitish doors? Those always have a slight texture without a ton of work.


Nope...one is solid pine (actually turned out decent) ,4 are fir or old growth pine (original to the house), one is hollow core, and there's one smooth solid core.
I got texture because I misted the repair coat and didn't sand before applying it.
By the end of the day today I had time to fix it.
Sanded the door with 100 grit, wiped it down, spot sprayed the details, and then applied a heavy, even coat and let it lay flat until I could pick it up without worrying. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

I think this is the "after" pic...









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

100 grit.

Whoa.

I use 220 or 320 for in between coats.


----------



## asevereid

Leo G said:


> 100 grit.
> 
> Whoa.
> 
> I use 220 or 320 for in between coats.


It's what I had on hand from drywall prep... It was pretty worn down by this point. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

220 wet, then 320 wet on that run and you probably could have gotten away without repainting it. Maybe a final 400 polish. Depending on the paint sheen. 

I can wet sand a satin run with 220 and you have to bounce light off the repair just right to make it out.

The trick is to not burn the paint while sanding.


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Big Johnson said:


> 220 wet, then 320 wet on that run and you probably could have gotten away without repainting it. Maybe a final 400 polish. Depending on the paint sheen.
> 
> I can wet sand a satin run with 220 and you have to bounce light off the repair just right to make it out.
> 
> The trick is to not burn the paint while sanding.


With the size of that run, he’d have to wait till sometime in May before he could wet sand it.


----------



## overanalyze

1 of 2 custom vanities we made for a master bath. Had my cab shop make the boxes for me and then I cut and fit the fronts and panels. These have Salice push-to-open glides with soft close. Royal pain to get everything aligned and working right with solid wood slabs. 

Epoxied the voids prior to cutting the components. Mitered edges with grain matched corners. 

Took the pieces over to our lumber yard and ran them through their wide belt this morning...that thing is awesome!!


----------



## asevereid

DaVinciRemodel said:


> With the size of that run, he’d have to wait till sometime in May before he could wet sand it.


With all the last minute changes and the "while you're here's..." I very well might still be here in May... 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Building another deck and addition 25' across the street. It gets better. My shop is about 125' down the street.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

DaVinciRemodel said:


> With the size of that run, he’d have to wait till sometime in May before he could wet sand it.


It is pretty bad, almost like he tried to do it.


----------



## asevereid

Big Johnson said:


> It is pretty bad, almost like he tried to do it.



Nope, just good old fashioned ineptitude. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

Robie said:


> No kidding?
> 
> Tell me more...never heard of that method.:thumbsup:


When I visited Tom he showed me how to do it by creating a run and then lifting it.

You take a piece of tape a few inches long, hold it in both hands with the sticky side facing the work piece, and roll/push (for lack of a better term) it into the run.

You don't even have to be that careful or precise while doing it, and it just works... Obviously you want to do it as soon as possible so the paint can level out around the area you just removed the run.


----------



## rblakes1

Installing a new door. Thermatru with Reeb finish on it.

Tomorrow I'll get the trim done and storm door on









-Rich


----------



## tjbnwi

Robie said:


> No kidding?
> 
> Tell me more...never heard of that method.:thumbsup:


Robie,

Travis explained the process well. Works very well, timed properly the area will fill itself back in. This comes from my automotive days, if you ran Imron it was hard as granite, it take 36 grit to grind the run out. It was always best to lift the run. 

I though I had a YT video up on how to accomplish this, wasn't there. I'll look on my phone to see if I can find it. 

I highly recommend getting fine and corse run chasers/de-nibbing files, and a razor run trimmer.

Tom


----------



## Tinstaafl

I'd really like to see that video, if it exists. Travis did probably as well as can be expected via text, but my text-to-video just isn't working all that well.


----------



## tjbnwi

Travis, did you shoot a video on your phone?

If not, should get to this by the end of the month...

Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Travis, did you shoot a video on your phone?
> 
> If not, should get to this by the end of the month...
> 
> Tom


I shot it but it was your phone. February 3rd or 4th 2018.

If I recall you sucked at making a run on purpose and went way overboard and weren't happy with it. :laughing:


----------



## tjbnwi

Xtrememtnbiker said:


> I shot it but it was your phone. February 3rd or 4th 2018.
> 
> If I recall you sucked at making a run on purpose and went way overboard and weren't happy with it. :laughing:


Thanks.

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi

Thanks Travis, I found them by the dates. 

As Travis said, got a little heavy on the paint. You'll see the process.






Tom


----------



## Xtrememtnbiker

tjbnwi said:


> Thanks Travis, I found them by the dates.
> 
> As Travis said, got a little heavy on the paint. You'll see the process.
> 
> https://youtu.be/67PyCglwgyg
> 
> Tom


With a more properly applied amount of paint and a more typical run, this does in fact work. As I recall we tossed the piece in the dumpster and you said you would try again... :laughing:


----------



## hdavis

Looks easy to do, but with some technique.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Almost done with the stupid lightweight concrete


----------



## CityDecks

A&E Exteriors said:


> Almost done with the stupid lightweight concrete


Self level right? Getting rid of low spot/ ponding? 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Big roof


A&E Exteriors said:


> Almost done with the stupid lightweight concrete


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Self level right? Getting rid of low spot/ ponding?
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


You got it. Getting rid of the ponds.

1 80lb bac stucco concrete and 1 25lb pag of perlite per mix..... 10 down 2 to go. Lol


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Big roof
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Right about 130sq with the walls.

Got my 170sq former save a lot waiting for me to get back to michigan....that one has to come off first.


----------



## CityDecks

We've done fair amount of that before we Deck it.


A&E Exteriors said:


> You got it. Getting rid of the ponds.
> 
> 1 80lb bac stucco concrete and 1 25lb pag of perlite per mix..... 10 down 2 to go. Lol


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

Wow 1700' of roof demo... Just curious how thick/layers on that thing.


A&E Exteriors said:


> Right about 130sq with the walls.
> 
> Got my 170sq former save a lot waiting for me to get back to michigan....that one has to come off first.


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Wow 1700' of roof demo... Just curious how thick/layers on that thing.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Roughly 3" of built up hot mop. I pulled the penetrations on the rear section last fall so the spray fomer could do his thing underneath. 

Been waiting on that job for 2 1/2 years


----------



## CityDecks

Is 3 yrs typical for commercial job of that size? Under the 3" of crap is there the usual steel deck with concrete? Shoots and dumpsters or pack up what we call jumbo sack's. Typically used for sand and cement etc. They hold 1.5+/- tons and crane off roof? We use the jumbo sack's Stage them and call a crane and demo guy on ground with trailer or stake body. We have a 1000' deck to demo soon. Cut it sack it crane to dump trailer below. Sack it to dump trailer.


A&E Exteriors said:


> Roughly 3" of built up hot mop. I pulled the penetrations on the rear section last fall so the spray fomer could do his thing underneath.
> 
> Been waiting on that job for 2 1/2 years


Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks

CityDecks said:


> Is 3 yrs typical for commercial job of that size? Under the 3" of crap is there the usual steel deck with concrete? Shoots and dumpsters or pack up what we call jumbo sack's. Typically used for sand and cement etc. They hold 1.5+/- tons and crane off roof? We use the jumbo sack's Stage them and call a crane and demo guy on ground with trailer or stake body. We have a 1000' deck to demo soon. Cut it sack it crane to dump trailer below. Sack it to dump trailer.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Staging 4000'... What a day









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> Is 3 yrs typical for commercial job of that size? Under the 3" of crap is there the usual steel deck with concrete? Shoots and dumpsters or pack up what we call jumbo sack's. Typically used for sand and cement etc. They hold 1.5+/- tons and crane off roof? We use the jumbo sack's Stage them and call a crane and demo guy on ground with trailer or stake body. We have a 1000' deck to demo soon. Cut it sack it crane to dump trailer below. Sack it to dump trailer.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


6-12 months is more of a typical wait.
The owner has just had more pressing projects going and was using that building for storage. Now he has a gym tennant renting the rear section of the building and the front is leaking bad.

He is pretty much stuck with a complete and total reroof. I pushed to get him to do the rear last fall but he opted to wait.....i even told him after we pulled the penetrations out that the aluminum coil stock and tar patch job would last 6 months tops when we did it. As he initially had been the one to mention pulling the trigger on the "back 40" sq section. 

I want to say that one has a steel deck, 1/2" celotex fiberboard then the felt and hot mop sandwich.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

The plan for us is to use my roofcutter. (That thing is on its second or third tank of fuel....lol) and use a skytrack to move the debris to the dumpster.

I'd love to do one of your projects


----------



## Inner10

CityDecks said:


> Staging 4000'... What a day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


No one else in Phili builds decks?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rblakes1

Got the outside wrapped up today. I made the new fluted molding to match what was there before. Used Kleer boards for everything, so no rot worry. 

Tomorrow I'll finish the casing inside and get the number back up on the outside, and that should wrap it up. 

They are having new siding installed in a week or two, so that's why there's a gap at the edges









-Rich


----------



## Big Johnson

Inner10 said:


> No one else in Phili builds decks?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Allegedly


----------



## tjbnwi

Can finally see the light at the end of the tunnel....

Tom


----------



## CityDecks

Stairs just in on one of our on going additions. Now we Clean up / close out this puppy out.









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## A&E Exteriors

CityDecks said:


> TPO? Can't tell from pic
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


Yep, 60mil Carlisle... get to put my robot to use


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> How do you mean? How do we terminate the siding at the top of the window?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Are you using a drip cap or just caulk?


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> Are you using a drip cap or just caulk?


There's drip cap with end dams installed prior to the siding installation.
It gets cut tight and notched to fit over the end dams.
I'm heading out to that site soon... Just need to finish hanging a door. I'll take a picture. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## asevereid

ksc1 said:


> I've never seen that. Usually the goal is to eliminate unnecessary trim. A small rabbet or even a bead of caulking would look nicer imo.
> 
> 
> 
> That said I never use flat stock for the sill. I'd use sill stock...


Builders choice....
Standard around here is vinyl windows with Smart Trim casing.
I haven't installed a sill on the exterior... Ever.
I'd like to start recommending some other room options though.

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## B.Johnson

Something different for us. One of my favorite installations so far.


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> Are you using a drip cap or just caulk?


Here's a pic of the first couple windows. Didn't make a ton of progress today.
The notches get caulked after all the siding is installed.









Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## overanalyze

B.Johnson said:


> Something different for us. One of my favorite installations so far.


Awesome!!


----------



## Leo G

Working on a small pantry for the client of my kitchen before last. Had the small complication of the door trim being in the way for a wall to wall cabinet. So I built the cabinet and left the face frame off.

So we marked the wall where the FF and scribed it in. Then we put the cabinet, which is 1 1/4" smaller than the OD of the FF so it fit between the door trim and wall. Used a pair of 3rd hands to hold the cabinets up.

So we installed the alignment biscuits and mounted the FF on the cabinet temporarily. this put the box where it needed to be and we screwed it to the wall. Removed the FF, applied glue and reinstalled and used some creative techniques to clamp it tight.










Then we did the same for the lower



















Put up the rest of the 3 cabinets, 2 uppers an 1 lower. The lower was a great thing at the end of the day. Just put it in and it was snug between the wall and door trim, level and plumb. Just screw it to the wall.



















Thanks Sno!


----------



## Bull Trout

Leo G said:


> Working on a small panty for the client




We talking thong or g sting?


----------



## META

Approximately 700' of 2'x6" slab at various lengths. What a freaking mess this slab is.
The building has about 14, 56' footings every 10' going perpendicular to length of the building.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

Bull Trout said:


> We talking thong or g sting?


:laughing::laughing: Whoopsie.


----------



## tjbnwi

Leo,

You do absolutely beautiful work.

Tom


----------



## DaVinciRemodel

Leo G said:


> Working on a small pantry for the client of my kitchen before last. Had the small complication of the door trim being in the way for a wall to wall cabinet. So I built the cabinet and left the face frame off.
> 
> So we marked the wall where the FF and scribed it in. Then we put the cabinet, which is 1 1/4" smaller than the OD of the FF so it fit between the door trim and wall. Used a pair of 3rd hands to hold the cabinets up.
> 
> So we installed the alignment biscuits and mounted the FF on the cabinet temporarily. this put the box where it needed to be and we screwed it to the wall. Removed the FF, applied glue and reinstalled and used some creative techniques to clamp it tight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then we did the same for the lower
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put up the rest of the 3 cabinets, 2 uppers an 1 lower. The lower was a great thing at the end of the day. Just put it in and it was snug between the wall and door trim, level and plumb. Just screw it to the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Sno!


Nice stuff there Leo:thumbsup:

In the last picture, what are the vertical dividers intended for?


----------



## Leo G

I have no idea what they are going to be used for. She gave me the design and I made it. I suspect it's going to be for individual canned items or something. The partitions are removable to make more or less space per area. I set it up so they can take them out completely included the slotted guides so she can have a single open space or put a drawer in there.

Something that's harder to see is the upper cabinet straight in front of the doorway has 2 removable hanging bars so she can hang her decorative table linens in there.

I will be working there for the next 2 years or so on various projects so eventually she'll fill the pantry up and I'll see what she planned for the partitions.


----------



## Leo G

tjbnwi said:


> Leo,
> 
> You do absolutely beautiful work.
> 
> Tom


Thanks Tom


----------



## A&E Exteriors

End of yesterday and today.


----------



## SprayGenX

Latest project, a commercial flat black ceiling. I actually love these types of jobs! 










*New Member Alert! lol


----------



## CityDecks

No job site today but at shop prepping... this is why I love the Fein. Besides the obvious of it being a work horse. Auto Clean is excellent and will smoke a festi ac any day of the week.( Don't get me wrong I enjoy festi very much). I Know I had one and traded up. Its impressive how compact it is. And compact easy in/out/lean is a life style for me. 
You can stack tstak and sys boxes.... Perfect GRABNGO









Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Leo G

That's the one with the Yikes! pricing.


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> Here's a pic of the first couple windows. Didn't make a ton of progress today.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


Looks good. Not picking on your work or anything, but have you ever thought of running the siding wild at the top and then installing soffit? Pretty much the way do it here. And the last panel does not have to be cut in. Also in the gables it get J for the siding to run into . IMHO I think it looks nicer and no face nailing of the last coarse.


----------



## asevereid

Randy Bush said:


> Looks good. Not picking on your work or anything, but have you ever thought of running the siding wild at the top and then installing soffit? Pretty much the way do it here. And the last panel does not have to be cut in. Also in the gables it get J for the siding to run into . IMHO I think it looks nicer and no face nailing of the last coarse.


I'd like that. I'll recommend it on our next one.
This soffit got installed by other guys on the crew while I was tending on another reno.
I hate the last row at the top... It always looks like crap unless you've run the Hardie perfectly parallel (or close to it) with the foundation.
When you install your soffit J on the siding, are you using 1/4" crown staples? Any problems with it spalling out the siding? 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy Bush

asevereid said:


> I'd like that. I'll recommend it on our next one.
> This soffit got installed by other guys on the crew while I was tending on another reno.
> I hate the last row at the top... It always looks like crap unless you've run the Hardie perfectly parallel (or close to it) with the foundation.
> When you install your soffit J on the siding, are you using 1/4" crown staples? Any problems with it spalling out the siding?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


When I put the J on I do it with 1" or 1 1/4" zinc screws . They go right in and through the back of the J . All my J gets screwed on , 1/4 crowns for attaching the soffit. I rarely ever use F channel either. Have never had any problems.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Making progress....almost halfway


----------



## Morning Wood

asevereid said:


> Here's a pic of the first couple windows. Didn't make a ton of progress today.
> The notches get caulked after all the siding is installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk




If I don’t use actual sill stock I preassemble the casing and then rabbet the bottom of the casing to tuck the siding up under it. Much cleaner look.


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Good morning CT!!!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Love it!!! 









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Johnson

Lady Dreamer said:


> Good morning CT!!!https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20190326/86c3bff02e4dc4fbab0252000b44d323.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk[/quote]
> 
> You fly down to Florida to bail AE out?


----------



## Lady Dreamer

Big Johnson said:


> You fly down to Florida to bail AE out?


Come on now I couldn't let him have all the fun by himself! Lol 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## hdavis

Big Johnson said:


> You fly down to Florida to bail AE out?


Had to put my glasses on and re-read that... .


----------



## Big Johnson

hdavis said:


> Had to put my glasses on and re-read that... .


Out of the big job, not jail.


----------



## Admin

New thread.
https://www.contractortalk.com/f11/post-picture-your-current-job-part-iii-417321/


----------

